# +*+ July Babies+*+blue 76, pink 92, yellow 29. 129 Here already!



## mightyspu

Hello 3rd Tri! We have officially landed!:happydance:

The July Mummies Graduate thread is here for all you survivors!


1
Sophie born 23rd June 2010 :pink: Laura80 :pink: Sophie born 23rd June 2010
Luca Owen born 7th July 2010 :blue: karenmack :blue: Luca Owen born 7th July 2010
Georgia born 1st July 2010 :pink: MickyMoo :pink: Georgia born 1st July 2010
Emily born 16th June 2010 :pink: katieandfras :pink: Emily born 16th June 2010
Daisie Ella born 6th July 2010 :pink: Teach123 :pink: Daisie Ella born 6th July 2010
2
Jessica Faye born 8th July 2010 :pink: queenemsie :pink: Jessica Faye born 8th July 2010
Molly Alice born 16th July 2010 :pink: MrsVenn :pink: Molly Alice born 16th July 2010
Harry James born 9th July 2010 :blue: rihanna :blue: Harry James born 9th July 2010
Casper Mark Lewis born 15th July 2010 :blue: Tabbyfourpaws :blue:Casper Mark Lewis born 15th July 2010
Alex born 15th July 2010 :blue: anna_t :blue: Alex born 15th July 2010
Olivia Born 17th May 2010 :pink: maisiemoo :pink: Olivia Born 17th May 2010
Ava Born 19th June 2010 :pink: little_e :pink: Ava Born 19th June 2010
:pink: whiteprincess :pink:
Oliver Thomas born 14th July 2010 :blue: HayzalBean :blue: Oliver Thomas born 14th July 2010 
born 23rd June :blue: dolores :blue: born 23rd June
Isabella born 29th June 2010 :pink: xdaniellexpx :pink: Isabella born 29th June 2010
3
Riley Craig born 10th July 2010 :blue: shortie1990 :blue: Riley Craig born 10th July 2010
Aeri born June 17th :pink: nicolatmn :pink: Aeri born June 17th
Carter Ryan born 7th June 2010 :blue: angel2010 :blue: Carter Ryan born 7th June 2010 
:yellow: Alexandra91 :yellow:
Leyton born 18th May 2010 :blue: gemma55250 :blue: Leyton born 18th May 2010
Sophie Hannah born 3rd July :pink: Ziggy2 :pink:Sophie Hannah born 3rd July :pink:
Daniel James born 23rd June 2010 :blue: binxyboo :blue: Daniel James born 23rd June 2010
:pink::pink: mcraesmum :pink::pink:
4
Samuel Frederick born 15th July 2010 :blue: workaholic :blue:Samuel Frederick born 15th July 2010
Callum born 26th June 2010 :blue: Nats21 :blue: Callum born 26th June 2010
Emma Lillian born 16th June 2010 :pink: lobogirl :pink: Emma Lillian born 16th June 2010 
:pink: ttcbambino#1 :pink:
Noah born 18th June :blue: 3pinkwantblue :blue: Noah born 18th June 
Nathan Richard born 29th 2010 :blue: Lena :blue: Nathan Richard born 29th 2010
Jackson Robert born 22nd June :blue: <3 Always :blue: Jackson Robert born 22nd June
5
Adam born 26th June 2010 :blue: cocokittyi :blue: Adam born 26th June 2010:
6
:yellow: jozzaf :yellow:
Jake born 21st July 2010 :blue: cherryglitter :blue: Jake born 21st July 2010 
Zoe Alexandra born 13th July 2010 :pink: Debz :pink: Zoe Alexandra born 13th July 2010
Jaycob Julian born 9th July 2010:blue: xxmiszcanelax :blue:Jaycob Julian born 9th July 2010
:blue: Mind_the_Bump :blue:
Aamena Rose born 19th July 2010:pink: Ladybug2009 :pink: Aamena Rose born 19th July 2010
Bella born July 10th 2010 :pink: venusrockstar :pink: Bella born July 10th 2010
Lily Olivia 10th July 2010 :pink: xsophiebx :pink: Lily Olivia 10th July 2010 
7
Thomas Brett born 7th July 2010 :blue: sweetie :blue: Thomas Brett born 7th July 2010
Stella Marie born 9th July 2010 :pink: star2002 :pink: Stella Marie born 9th July 2010
Connor born 17th June 2010 :blue: mum2beagain :blue: Connor born 17th June 2010
Jessica born 28th June 2010 :pink: Shining Star :pink: Jessica born 28th June 2010
:yellow: Noodle131313 :yellow:
:pink: born 17th July 2010 KKS born 17th July 2010 :pink:
:blue: Maisie Louise born 8th July 2010 chrisymills08 Maisie Louise born 8th July 2010 :blue:
:yellow: mjbazz :yellow:
Nevaeh Marie born 5th July :pink: flower94 :pink: Nevaeh Marie born 5th July
 25th June 2010 :pink: :blue: emmasmommy :pink: :blue: 25th June 2010 
8
born 27th June 2010 :blue: Firstbaba :blue: born 27th June 2010 
Amelia born 6th July 2010 :pink: x__Hannah__x :pink: Amelia born 6th July 2010
Samantha Alexandrina born 15th July 2010 :pink: IMISSCOFFEE :pink: Samantha Alexandrina born 15th July 2010
:blue: Charlie Jack born 20th July 2010 Bigkitty266 Charlie Jack born 20th July 2010 :blue:
9
Gabriel Enoch born 8th July 2010 :blue: RinnaRoo :blue: Gabriel Enoch born 8th July 2010
Colin born June 28 2010 :blue: meldmac :blue: Colin born June 28 2010
:pink: Abigail born 18th July 2010 Trurocal :pink: dad! Abigail born 18th July 2010
Charley born 6th July 2010 :pink: MGD :pink: Charley born 6th July 2010 
10
:yellow: Tasha__0x :yellow:
:yellow: MummyMagic :yellow:
Amy Rose born 16th July 2010 :pink: crossroads :pink: Amy Rose born 16th July 2010
:blue: Starflower :blue:
Evie-Mai born 15th July 2010 :pink: JessicaAnne :pink: Evie-Mai born 15th July 2010
Cody Luke born 23rd June 2010 :blue: farm girl :blue: Cody Luke born 23rd June 2010 
Harrison Olly born 10th July 2010 :blue: Hayley90 :blue:Harrison Olly born 10th July 2010
Jayde Alexis born 30th June 2010 :pink: mumexpctinno3 :pink:Jayde Alexis born 30th June 2010 
born 16th July 2010 :blue: ProudMum :blue: born 16th July 2010
:pink: MissCameron25 :pink:
11
22nd June 2010 :pink::pink: ladypotter :pink::pink: 22nd June 2010
Lyrik Marie born 1st July 2010 :pink: Callie-xoxox :pink: Lyrik Marie born 1st July 2010
12
:yellow: Shawzy85 :yellow:
Keira born 20 July 2010 :pink: MRSTJ :pink: Keira born 20 July 2010
Alice Kathryn born 8th July 2010 :pink: Pickles77 :pink: born 8th July 2010
Dylan Born 3rd June 2010 :blue: mrsbeanbump :blue: Dylan Born 3rd June 2010
born 1st July 2010 :pink: RHR :pink: born 1st July 2010
Alexander Jaye born 8th July 2010 :blue: carrieanne :blue: Alexander Jaye born 8th July 2010
:pink: Bec92 :pink:
:blue: Geordie_Mamm :blue:
:yellow: nutcracker :yellow:
13
:blue: 
wannabubba4 Dawson born 27th July 2010 Wannabubba#4 
wannabubba4 Dawson born 27th July 2010 :blue:
Leah Isabel born 9th July 2010 :pink: Diana :pink: Leah Isabel born 9th July 2010
Sol James William born 28th June :blue: lorismith88 :blue:Sol James William born 28th June
:blue: TrishyC :blue:
Sonny Elliot born 16th July 2010 :blue: Viz1975 :blue: Sonny Elliot born 16th July 2010
14
:blue: Jack Orlando born 26th July 2010 mightyspu Jack Orlando born 26th July 2010:blue:
Imogen born 23rd July 2010 :pink: Embo :pink: Imogen born 23rd July 2010
:blue: roc :blue:
Eva born 20th July 2010 :pink: kirstylm :pink: Eva born 20th July 2010
:blue: superp123 :blue:
:pink: Second_Bump :pink:
Emily born 28th July 2010 :pink: MrsXYZ :pink: Emily born 28th July 2010
15
:pink: Lioness168 :pink:
:yellow: Maybe75 :yellow:
:blue: Darach born 22nd July alio Darach born 22nd July :blue:
:pink: 123laura :pink:
:yellow: lvh05 :yellow:
born 22nd July 2010 :pink: justmarried24 :pink: born 22nd July 2010
Jack born 29th July 2010 :blue: x_Kiirsty_x :blue: Jack born 29th July 2010
16
:pink: Parkep :pink:
Ruby born 8th July 2010 :pink: nb1984 :pink: Ruby born 8th July 2010
Charlie born 19th July 2010 :blue: bibswy :blue: Charlie born 19th July 2010
17
Abigail Jayne born 14th July 2010 :pink: merlotgirl :pink: Abigail Jayne born 14th July 2010
Lacey born 21st July 2010 :pink: X.EMMA1984.X :pink: Lacey born 21st July 2010
:pink: beccaboo :pink:
:blue: Jade_Grenade :blue:
:yellow: Momin2010 :yellow:
:blue: misss :blue:
:blue: rubixcyoob. :blue:
18
Jamie born 13th July 2010 :blue: ricschick :blue: Jamie born 13th July 2010
Maria born 6th July 2010 :pink: Saranna80 :pink: Maria born 6th July 2010
:pink: popp :pink:
Olivia Marie born 21st July 2010 :pink: Croc-O-Dile :pink: Olivia Marie born 21st July 2010 
19
:blue: Rachel_ni :blue:
Delaneigh Joe Rhiannon born August 16th, 2010 :pink: mrsmartin91 :pink:Delaneigh Joe Rhiannon born August 16th, 2010 
:blue:Kristian born 24th July 2010 bfphopeful Kristian born 24th July 2010:blue:
20
Bella born on 28th July 2010 :pink: sore-boobs :pink:Bella born on 28th July 2010
Isabella Helen 20th July 2010 :pink: Odd Socks :pink: Isabella Helen 20th July 2010
born 13th July 2010 :blue: our bump :blue: born 13th July 2010
:pink: pinkydinkydol :pink:
Ruby Jessica born 29th July 2010 :pink: mummylea :pink: Ruby Jessica born 29th July 2010
21
Izak born 17th July 2010 :blue: dollch :blue: Izak born 17th July 2010
:pink: Mel+Bump :pink:
Leyla born 26th July 2010 :pink: Tudor Rose :pink: Leyla born 26th July 2010
:pink: Gemmaaaaa :pink:
:yellow: saraxx :yellow:
22
Kaiden born 15th July 2010 :blue: Gina8177 :blue: Kaiden born 15th July 2010
:pink: Glitz :pink:
Alexander Michel born 26th July 2010 :blue: Magoo.2006 :blue: Alexander Michel born 26th July 2010
Charlie Lewis born 1st July 2010 :blue: pandv :blue: Charlie Lewis born 1st July 2010 
Julia born 21st July 2010 :pink: Cinnamon :pink: Julia born 21st July 2010
:pink: Jake_1 :pink:
:yellow: blushpeony :yellow:
:blue: mrssmitty317 :blue:
:pink: Ameila Rose born 26th July 2010 Nel.B :pink: Ameila Rose born 26th July 2010
:pink:KimB1980 :pink:
:pink: tinadecember :pink:
23
Sebastian born 23rd July 2010 :blue: Janidog :blue: Sebastian born 23rd July 2010
:blue: lil_miss_Pink :blue:
Amelia Grace born 23rd July 2010 :pink: scrummy mummy :pink: Amelia Grace born 23rd July 2010
:pink: Keira Lianne born 28th July 2010 haylie_bbz Keira Lianne born 28th July 2010 :pink:
:blue: Thomas born 23rd July 2010 niffster Thomas born 23rd July 2010 :blue:
Ella born 18th June 2010 :pink: nineena :pink: Ella born 18th June 2010
Haley born on July 9th 2010 :pink: PrayinForBaby :pink: Haley born on July 9th 2010 
:blue: littlelady :blue:
:pink: babynumberone :pink:
:blue: Ethan Christopher born 22nd July 2010 kendrah Ethan Christopher born 22nd July 2010:blue:
24
:yellow: wakeygirl :yellow:
:pink: born 27th July 2010 bungle born 27th July 2010 :pink:
:yellow: pixiesuzy :yellow:
:blue: Harry born 21st July 2010 dora78 Harry born 21st July 2010 :blue:
:yellow: Norris :yellow:
Isabella born 4th August 2010 :pink: Jem_x3 :pink: Isabella born 4th August 2010
25
born 4th August 2010 :blue: bunnyg82 :blue: born 4th August 2010
:yellow: Cookie100 :yellow:
Lauren born 20th July 2010 :pink: HoneyBee1508 :pink:Lauren born 20th July 2010
26
:yellow: allyb2167 :yellow:
:yellow: Mummy2Eve :yellow:
Paige Grace born 21st July 2010 :pink: Happy Hudson :pink: Paige Grace born 21st July 2010
:blue: Morgan born 23rd July 2010 Blueberry B Morgan born 23rd July 2010 :blue:
Born 9th May 2010 :pink::blue: bek74 :blue::pink: Born 9th May 2010
:pink: Brooke Eva born 3rd August 2010 Bannister87 :pink: Brooke Eva born 3rd August 2010
27
:pink: icy1975 :pink:(daddy to be!)
Florrie born 1st July 2010 :pink: Bec L :pink: born 1st July 2010
:yellow: Pluto13 :yellow:
Willow Rose born 5th August 2010 :pink: bubbles1111 :pink:Willow Rose born 5th August 2010
:blue: Braedyn Scott born 23rd July 2010 Kailie92 Braedyn Scott born 23rd July 2010 :blue:
:yellow: Stardust18 :yellow:
:yellow: Mrstangoman1 :yellow:
28
Stephen James born 9th August 2010 :blue: NG09 :blue: Stephen James born 9th August 2010
Zachary Thomas born 8th August 2010 :blue: beatnick :blue: Zachary Thomas born 8th August 2010
:blue: lauren709 :blue:
Noah born 6th August 2010 :blue: LukeandJo :blue: Noah born 3rd August 2010
Noah born 3rd August 2010 :blue: halas :blue: Noah born 3rd August 2010
:pink: ohmybabybump. :pink:
:pink: LovingYou :pink:
:blue: mommywishes :blue:
Grace born on July 29th 2010 :pink: Designergrl. :pink Grace born on July 29th 2010:
29
 born 12th July 2010 :pink: Winks :pink: born 12th July 2010
:blue: Lyrah :blue:
:blue: Adela Quested :blue:
:blue: Poshie :blue:
:pink: Grace Marie born 1st August 2010 beanzean Grace Marie born 1st August 2010 :pink:
30
:yellow: xOMichaelaOx :yellow:
:yellow: VampMum1980 :yellow:
:pink: kmac625 :pink:
Oliver 17th July 2010 :blue: lauram87 :blue: Oliver 17th July 2010
Born 16th April 2010 :pink: divadexie :pink: Born 16th April 2010
:blue: Oliver born 25th July 2010 Peardrop :blue: Oliver born 25th July 2010
31
born 4th August 2010 :pink: zolwis :pink: born 4th August 2010
:yellow: Julybaby31 :yellow:
:pink: lauren10 :pink:
Justin born July 22nd 2010 :blue: sophd :blue :Justin born July 22nd 2010
:pink: allier276 :pink:
:blue: catlady :blue:
​


----------



## lili24

Wowza!! :o welcome July babies!! 
:happydance:
xx


----------



## Smidge

wow july babies! welcome


----------



## maybebaby3

welcome july babies! now i really feel like i am farther gone in this pregnancy than i thought!


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi: July babies!!

Welcome over!!


----------



## MickyMoo

yay for our july babies in 3rd tri wohooooo :D xx


----------



## Laura80

Yay, I'm glad our thread in now in 3rd tri. Scary to be here though.


----------



## 123laura

Yay :happydance: I'll be following in a couple of weeks!


----------



## MickyMoo

Laura80 said:


> Yay, I'm glad our thread in now in 3rd tri. Scary to be here though.

very scary i agree hun :) :flower:


----------



## shortie1990

yay, can't beleive we're here :D


----------



## mightyspu

What a brilliant reception! thanks ladies for welcoming us over! (well not me just yet, but I'll be there soon!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG -Can't believe how quickly second tri is going / has went -I'll be joining next week (ish) 


YAY!!! Can't wait -the home run, before the babies are arriving

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:

xx:hugs:


----------



## Missy86

Hello guys


----------



## 3boys

Welcome July babies, i hope your time here passes quickly!


----------



## little_e

can not believe i am here...


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome over ladies! Wow, this means its nearly my turn. Prepare for your fastest trimester yet! 30-37 flies by, I am now on the bus unfortunately. :wacko:


----------



## MrsGlitz

I can't believe July babies are coming over! Welcome to you all.


----------



## mrsraggle

Welcome over July babies! Definitely make the most of this tri, 27 - 37 weeks has absolutely flown for me!


----------



## Mrs A

:hi: july babies, welcome over to the dark side lol xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

:happydance:!!


----------



## Nats21

:happydance: Yay we're in third tri! xx


----------



## whiteprincess

Thank you for the wonderful welcome 3rd tri


----------



## Bee26

Wow! It only feels like 5 minutes ago us April girls were new to 3rd Tri - cant believe July mummies are here already!! Enjoy the final home stretch girls!! Good luck and happy pregnancies to all of you xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi all another july mummy here its so strange I can't believe were on the home stretch now 
Can't belive its so soon can't wait to meet my weee man!


----------



## modo

Hey I just wanted to say that its great to have some July ladies here! Can't wait for all of you to join us :)

Welcome to Third Tri!!!!!!​


----------



## mightyspu

whiteprincess said:


> Thank you for the wonderful welcome 3rd tri

Have put you on the list White Princess!


----------



## emmasmommy

Hi everyone:) Soo glad to be coming over to third tri! It feels like such an accomplishment:)
I am due july 7 with boy/girl twins. 
Can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## mum2beagain

emmasmommy said:


> Hi everyone:) Soo glad to be coming over to third tri! It feels like such an accomplishment:)
> I am due july 7 with boy/girl twins.
> Can't wait to get to know you all.

Aww we are due the same day


----------



## cherryglitter

i will be here in like a day lol! can you addd meee :)

6th july and team blue :)xxxxxx


----------



## Sarahwoo

Welcome to third tri July ladies!!!!!


----------



## imaginary8x

Welcome over! :D and Good Luck to all! :] I was born on the 4th July. :]


----------



## Hayley90

ooh...a thread for us :happydance:
im still too scared though. and im not due in here just yet....you might see me next week ;)


----------



## Pikefoldpixel

*Welcome over ladies  Have to agree 3rd tri does go fast xx*


----------



## workaholic

Yay! We're officially in 3rd Tri! Very excited :happydance:


----------



## cocokittyi

Cant belive im here, so happy and i cant wait.:happydance:


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

*Heya girls i will be joinin u here in 14 dys  
im due july 21st any one want to talk im always happy 2 chat i love talkin bout the pregnancy and any other things add me on here or send me a messgae or add me on msn if u want [email protected] btw im 18 havin a lil girl and this my 1st 
hope ur all doin well luk after ur selfs and ur gawjus baby bumps  *


----------



## surprisebaby

omg july babies! welcome and I agree with what others have said. This trimester has flown by. The quickest out of the three. Good luck. xx


----------



## justmarried24

I will be here soon! So excited! xxxx


----------



## ricschick

yep il be here in a week!!! woohoo!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

YAY!! I have officailly arrvied in third tri -OMG !! I am so excited lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks to mightyspu for doing this :hugs:

And how are all you lovely jubbly July mummies??? 

The home stretch yay!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lorismith88

yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!! 

thanks christ all you ladies are saying its gona fly in, due to hot weather and the rest rollon july!!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Thank you mightyspu for running this thread x

Hows is everyone doing? I had my gtt today so have really sore arms at the mo as they had trouble getting blood from me. I get my results back tomorrow so fingers crossed that i havent got gd.


----------



## shortie1990

i cant wait to finish work! then enjoy a bit of me time before baby is born :)


----------



## alio

i'm a little bit early but i'm blue bump due 15th july. xx


----------



## HayzalBean

Thanks for running this July thread for us July ladies.

Please can you put me down for 2nd July - thanks you :hugs:


----------



## flower94

Yay we're here!!


----------



## mightyspu

HayzalBean said:


> Thanks for running this July thread for us July ladies.
> 
> Please can you put me down for 2nd July - thanks you :hugs:

Do you know what bump you are having?


----------



## HayzalBean

mightyspu said:


> HayzalBean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for running this July thread for us July ladies.
> 
> Please can you put me down for 2nd July - thanks you :hugs:
> 
> Do you know what bump you are having?Click to expand...

I never found out, so I am team yellow.....not long to go to find out though :happydance:

thank you for adding me x


----------



## Miss_Bump

OMG July babies already???

Where has the time gone!!??

xx


----------



## haylie_bbz

can i come over a few weeks early?? im due 23rd july :pink:


----------



## mightyspu

Haylie_bbz- I try and transfer over daily from the 2nd tri list, so if you're on that (which I think you are) you will come over automatically, it makes it easier for me to do that way, otherwise I'll get confused! If you are not on the 2nd tri list, I will put you on that first so I can keep track of the numbers! It won't be long, the time is really starting to fly by!

Thanks HayzalBean!


----------



## Viz1975

Hi pls can I be added to the July list - EDD 13th July 2010 pregnant with first little man xxx


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

wow hi all welcome to 3rd tri am due july 06 2010


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

I love being in third Tri! x


----------



## emsiee

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> I love being in third Tri! x

He he... me too!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mind_the_Bump

queenemsie said:


> Tabbyfourpaws said:
> 
> 
> I love being in third Tri! x
> 
> He he... me too!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

its a great place to be nearly merternity leave for me time to relax and sort the house out for baby nursery needs doing lol :):happydance::hugs:


----------



## emsiee

Mind_the_Bump said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabbyfourpaws said:
> 
> 
> I love being in third Tri! x
> 
> He he... me too!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its a great place to be nearly merternity leave for me time to relax and sort the house out for baby nursery needs doing lol :):happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Oooooh you lucky thing! I have another 7 weeks to go yet...it CANNOT come quick enough...lol


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

I'm 6 weeks away from Maternity leave but I took a week off last week and worked my butt off at home, clearing stuff out and running around like a mad woman but I felt VERY lonely on my own! I actually missed being with all the girls at work and the chaos. I need a bit of office banter and noise. It seems wrong after all these years of being desperate to leave and now I have my wish, I'm not so sure I will be able to relax ! x


----------



## emsiee

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> I'm 6 weeks away from Maternity leave but I took a week off last week and worked my butt off at home, clearing stuff out and running around like a mad woman but I felt VERY lonely on my own! I actually missed being with all the girls at work and the chaos. I need a bit of office banter and noise. It seems wrong after all these years of being desperate to leave and now I have my wish, I'm not so sure I will be able to relax ! x

Yes, I know where you are coming from. I miss working in the office and working from home does get quite lonely sometimes....mat leave wont feel any different to being in work really!! lol

We cant decorate the nursery until my mat leave starts as my office IS the nursery and cant move my computer yet or anything! Its all gonna be on the last minute!!!
Have you had your 28 week appointment yet? If so, how did it go?


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi ladies how is everyone feeling is it dragging a bit for anybody else the rest of my pregnancy has flown by but the last 2wks its beggining to drag 9wks till induction aagghh sounds ages lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

mum2beagain said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone feeling is it dragging a bit for anybody else the rest of my pregnancy has flown by but the last 2wks its beggining to drag 9wks till induction aagghh sounds ages lol

Hi there -I m hoping third tri flies by -like other ppl have said already lol :haha: - I hae been off on sick leave since beg of February (about 16 w preggers) and some of it has been soooooo loooooooooong -the past couple of weeks have been fine for me actually as my older kids are off school for the Easter hols but I miss the work banter ,the routine of getting up and going to work and running the house round about it so I do know that dragging feeling oh so well. On a positive note, I still remember first tri, the worrying wait for confirmation of my BFP from my doc, the horrendous morning sickness, my first mw appt, my first dating scan to make sure all was well, then the huge wait for our anomaly (and gender scan) and I remember thinking third tri was never gonna get here.... AND We are here yay!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Before we know it , we'll have our lil ones, and I can't wait!!

And I love third tri too lol :haha::haha:

xx:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Hey ladies, we're over half way there, how are we all feeling?


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi mightyspu! thanks for doing the post, I'm doing great (28 weeks tomorrow!) and I can't wait to go on maternity leave, only 9 weeks til maternity leave!

I've been quite lucky and am feeling relatively normal, albeit a little tired! might go off for a sunday nap now!

xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

mightyspu said:


> Hey ladies, we're over half way there, how are we all feeling?

Absalotely knackared lol! Feet are swelling up like balloons if im on my feet too long, just want to sleep alllllll the time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nats21

Can't wait to finish for maternity leave now! Only a month to go. Its getting quite tiring now and i'm enjoying my mid afternoon naps (when I can have them!) I've starting feeling him hiccup too now which is cute:thumbup: and he's measuring on average at the moment so thats good xx


----------



## lorismith88

hey ladies,
When are u all taking maternity leave? the earliest i can leave is 25th of this month ive opted to stay till end of may and take 2 weeks holiday so date would be 14th june!!
Does anybody no if you can change the date of leave? i feel like im totally struggling, i work as a care assistant and its all becoming too much my patients with the residents and just dont feel like its fair on myself or the residents who i feel like i cant give my full attention to!! hhhmmmm!!!
If i stay the extra month im only gonna be £50 better off....do you think its worth it? i no id get an extra month off at other side but im not planning going back and have been told this wont effect my Maternity pay!
xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm due on the 17th with a little boy :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm due on the 18th with a little girl! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Bec92

I'm due on July 12, and I'm having a little girl :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

lorismith88 said:


> hey ladies,
> When are u all taking maternity leave? the earliest i can leave is 25th of this month ive opted to stay till end of may and take 2 weeks holiday so date would be 14th june!!
> Does anybody no if you can change the date of leave? i feel like im totally struggling, i work as a care assistant and its all becoming too much my patients with the residents and just dont feel like its fair on myself or the residents who i feel like i cant give my full attention to!! hhhmmmm!!!
> If i stay the extra month im only gonna be £50 better off....do you think its worth it? i no id get an extra month off at other side but im not planning going back and have been told this wont effect my Maternity pay!
> xx

Hi Lori- I think you can change the date you leave, as long as you still give 28 days notice of intention. 

Hi mightyspu -yay -over 2/3 rds of the way now yay :happydance::happydance:
I am suffering with spd, but have been taking it really easy over the past few days and feel like I am going to have a good day (fx'd lol) - I will prob have another easy day today so that I can be fit to visit ASDA 2moro -baby event yay!! 

Other than the spd though, I am doing great and just love feeling this little man kicking about -it is SO strong now -Make's you wonder how on earth ppl can be in labour and not know they were preggers lol :haha::haha:

xxx Have a good day ladies xxx :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

I am loving the feeling of the baby kicking! He's been getting stronger and more frequent, I sometimes wonder what on earth he is doing in there! I just want the time to fly by so I can meet our little man! This is not helped by the fact my Mum is getting super excited too, and this is not even her first Grandbaby!

Hello to Rubixcyoob, Croc-O-Dile and Bec92, will put you on the list now!


----------



## merlotgirl

Hi ladies,

So excited to be 3rd tri- can't quite believe how quick it's all going- our little July babies will be here before we know it!!

I too am looking forward to starting mat leave- still 9 weeks of work to go but one of those is a week of leave and I also go down to part time in 2 weeks- yay!!

Ps know the feeling with the kicks too- OMG they are getting strong now- I swear I'm getting knees and kicks as I get 2 very close together (both in position and time) so I guess she's starting to get a little stuck for space in there!! Can't wait to see her again next week as I have another US at the hospital- seems like such a long time since our anomaly scan!!

MGx

PS Meant to say- mightspu- you are doing a grand job of moving us all over- thanks again for doing this thread!


----------



## mightyspu

merlotgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So excited to be 3rd tri- can't quite believe how quick it's all going- our little July babies will be here before we know it!!
> 
> I too am looking forward to starting mat leave- still 9 weeks of work to go but one of those is a week of leave and I also go down to part time in 2 weeks- yay!!
> 
> Ps know the feeling with the kicks too- OMG they are getting strong now- I swear I'm getting knees and kicks as I get 2 very close together (both in position and time) so I guess she's starting to get a little stuck for space in there!! Can't wait to see her again next week as I have another US at the hospital- seems like such a long time since our anomaly scan!!
> 
> MGx
> 
> PS Meant to say- mightspu- you are doing a grand job of moving us all over- thanks again for doing this thread!


Thanks hon! Don't know how easy it will be to keep it going once they all start arriving!


----------



## KKS

Hello July ladies, i'm due 9th July with a pink one! 

Is anyone ready yet, bought everything or even started their hospital bag????


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi KKS -I have bought my travel system (Jane Slalom Pro / Matrix), my cot and crib I already have from previous pregnancy (need new mattresses though), I have bought a whole wardrobe of tiny, newborn and 0-3 month clothing, a baby swing, my nursery bedding, decor accessories, curtains etc, a layette box, a few packs of first size nappies, some baby wipes, a a stair gate, steriliser -just afew bits n bobs lol- 

Bought my nursery paint yesterday -I cannot wai tot get it started, but unfortunately I need to wait until my DD's room is finished first as her old room will be the nursery.

As for my hospital bag, I have bought a nightie and that's it so far lol -hoping for a homebirth but I s'pose I 'd better have a bag ready just in case. I'll probably not really start thinking about packing a hospital bag until after 33/34 weeks.

xx


----------



## KKS

I'm dying to get started on my hospital bag but I'm going to wait so i'm not bored the last few weeks. I need to get all my dd old clothes washed but again i think i should wait. I thought i was doing alright but after writing it down, i haven't done or bought anything!


----------



## mightyspu

Ladies, it looks like we have our first July baby! Divadexie has had her little girl, I have updated the 2nd tri List, as she was not due until 30th July! I think I have the birthdate correct at 16th April, but appreciate that Divadexie has more to worry about at the moment than lists! 

If anyone does find out the date, and I have it wrong, let me know, and I will of course change! 

Divadexies announcement!


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> Ladies, it looks like we have our first July baby! Divadexie has had her little girl, I have updated the 2nd tri List, as she was not due until 30th July! I think I have the birthdate correct at 16th April, but appreciate that Divadexie has more to worry about at the moment than lists!
> 
> If anyone does find out the date, and I have it wrong, let me know, and I will of course change!
> 
> Divadexies announcement!

Just read her story....Congrats to her and hope her little girl continues to do well...:thumbup:


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

Cant believe its 3rd tri time already!!!! and wow first arrival!!!!

It is going sooo fast this time. I havent bought anything yet!!!! :dohh:


----------



## kirstylm

could I be included? im due July 14th xx


----------



## mightyspu

Of course - what team are you on? Great day to be due a baby too! :winkwink:


----------



## Starflower

Ok, after originally saying i was staying on the yellow team, I finally cracked under the pressure and we found out yesterday that we're on team..... Blue!! :) my OH is over the moon as he wanted a son!! :) Im pretty chuffed too 

xx


----------



## RinnaRoo

Hey! Im having a BOY! Be sure to update that! Look at all the lovely ladies! :]


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow, July babies are already showing up! I'm surprised, and it's making this "having a baby" thing real now!


----------



## mightyspu

nicholatmn said:


> Wow, July babies are already showing up! I'm surprised, and it's making this "having a baby" thing real now!

Shocked the pants (and I mean the UK sort :haha:) off me too!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Wow, July babies are already showing up! I'm surprised, and it's making this "having a baby" thing real now!
> 
> Shocked the pants (and I mean the UK sort :haha:) off me too!Click to expand...

lol!! :rofl: 

I have a question... my baby is expected to be here maybe a few weeks early (about 37 or 38 weeks) and that would put my baby in June... so will my baby still be a July Baby? :)


----------



## mightyspu

Dunno, just going on EDD I think! There's a lady here who will be delivering early, which will make her June, but there's no hard and fast rules! 

Do you mind if I ask why you will deliver early?


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> Dunno, just going on EDD I think! There's a lady here who will be delivering early, which will make her June, but there's no hard and fast rules!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask why you will deliver early?

Pre-diabetic. My baby is expected to be 8 - 9lbs at 37 weeks. lol


----------



## mightyspu

aaah, and eeep!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> aaah, and eeep!

:rofl: DH has big babies on his side. :lol:

So will my baby still be a July baby? I hope so! June bug just doesn't sound right!


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, you're always welcome here!


----------



## Nats21

mightyspu said:


> Ladies, it looks like we have our first July baby! Divadexie has had her little girl, I have updated the 2nd tri List, as she was not due until 30th July! I think I have the birthdate correct at 16th April, but appreciate that Divadexie has more to worry about at the moment than lists!
> 
> If anyone does find out the date, and I have it wrong, let me know, and I will of course change!
> 
> Divadexies announcement!

Wow a first July baby, thats quite scary, hope her and LO are doing well xx


----------



## Gemmaaaaa

Hey girls i joined Thrid Tri 2dai 27 weeks 2dai :)
im 18 havin a baby girl due JULY 21ST and shes my first :):)

hope ur all doing ok and your bumps
always here to talk and listen :) xx


----------



## mightyspu

Gemaaaa sweetie, please use proper type, it's bloomin' hard to understand you sometimes! :friends: Don't forget we have a lot of ladies from the US and Australia who won't understand UK text speak!

Welcome to third tri!


----------



## nb1984

Hey!

Would it be ok to add me to this? I am due on the 16th of July and I am on Team Yellow, thank you! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nats21 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, it looks like we have our first July baby! Divadexie has had her little girl, I have updated the 2nd tri List, as she was not due until 30th July! I think I have the birthdate correct at 16th April, but appreciate that Divadexie has more to worry about at the moment than lists!
> 
> If anyone does find out the date, and I have it wrong, let me know, and I will of course change!
> 
> Divadexies announcement!
> 
> Wow a first July baby, thats quite scary, hope her and LO are doing well xxClick to expand...

Wow really scary -hope they are both continuing to do well :hugs:


----------



## Shining Star

Hey! It's nice to see the thread moved over. Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## scrummy mummy

hi all im moving over to third tri tomo - look forward to seeing all the july mummys have there lo's in a few months time :) xx


----------



## mightyspu

Woop! all the 24's are over now, 1 more week and the transfer will be complete! I think I saw somewhere on the forum that another July baby has been born, so watch this space!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> Woop! all the 24's are over now, 1 more week and the transfer will be complete! I think I saw somewhere on the forum that another July baby has been born, so watch this space!

Another?! Oh my! :shock:


----------



## shortie1990

ooo the big 30 today...scary..last little stretch...come on little one :D


----------



## mightyspu

nicholatmn said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Woop! all the 24's are over now, 1 more week and the transfer will be complete! I think I saw somewhere on the forum that another July baby has been born, so watch this space!
> 
> Another?! Oh my! :shock:Click to expand...

Nope! :haha: a lady called Shinning_star has! I got a little confused and mixed her up with Shining Star!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Woop! all the 24's are over now, 1 more week and the transfer will be complete! I think I saw somewhere on the forum that another July baby has been born, so watch this space!
> 
> Another?! Oh my! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! :haha: a lady called Shinning_star has! I got a little confused and mixed her up with Shining Star!Click to expand...

lol! I got kind of worried there!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nicholatmn said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Woop! all the 24's are over now, 1 more week and the transfer will be complete! I think I saw somewhere on the forum that another July baby has been born, so watch this space!
> 
> Another?! Oh my! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope! :haha: a lady called Shinning_star has! I got a little confused and mixed her up with Shining Star!Click to expand...
> 
> lol! I got kind of worried there!!Click to expand...

Lol - me too haha :haha:
Congrats to shining star, and glad to hear we didn't already have anotherr prem baby xx


----------



## nineena

WOOHOOOOO 3rd TRI omg soooooooooo scary hello ladies it's countdown now :-D xxx


----------



## mightyspu

:hi: countdown ticking! scary business!


----------



## rihanna

Time is dragggggggging so bad.............


----------



## mightyspu

Tell me about it. I want my baby to grow nice and strong, but I am bored of waiting! I want to meet him!


----------



## ourbump

Hi ladies just realised that I am not listed in the July babies thread! Oops can u please add me I'm due on the 20th! And I'm having a little boy!! Wahoo! Have we had any births yet from July?


----------



## nineena

Yip im getting impatient too esp as hubby's upstairs building the cot today, seems so so weird :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Anyone nesting yet? I got it really bad yesterday and now I want the baby's things in an entirely different room now! :rofl: So everything must be packed up and moved! :D


----------



## nineena

not sure if its nesting but ive been through a strange drive of wanting to do lots of home baking lol


----------



## mightyspu

nineena said:


> Yip im getting impatient too esp as hubby's upstairs building the cot today, seems so so weird :)

our cot has been up for awhile, DH got too impatient!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Time is dragggggggging so bad.............

I know! Im fed up now! God knows how im gonna manage another 10 weeks ish


----------



## mightyspu

I thought the 2ww was bad!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> I thought the 2ww was bad!

:rofl: I know! Those go by SO FAST compared to this! I swear I was stuck in weeks 27 - 29 FOREVER. 
Yesterday went by fast. That's the only day since then. lol!


----------



## nineena

mightyspu said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Yip im getting impatient too esp as hubby's upstairs building the cot today, seems so so weird :)
> 
> our cot has been up for awhile, DH got too impatient!Click to expand...



Funny thing is he's spent almost 3hrs building it and i just went up to see what was taking so long and told him he's going to have to unscrew it all if he wants to put the sides up ahahahaha why wont men read instructions


----------



## mightyspu

nineena said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Yip im getting impatient too esp as hubby's upstairs building the cot today, seems so so weird :)
> 
> our cot has been up for awhile, DH got too impatient!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is he's spent almost 3hrs building it and i just went up to see what was taking so long and told him he's going to have to unscrew it all if he wants to put the sides up ahahahaha why wont men read instructionsClick to expand...

 :haha:
Bless him! 

Nicola, I feel like I have been in third tri for EVER!


----------



## NG09

Hi all, can you count me in for team blue, due 28th July. Ta :)


----------



## mightyspu

NG09 said:


> Hi all, can you count me in for team blue, due 28th July. Ta :)

Will do, have you on the old list anyway!


----------



## bunnyg82

I can't believe how many July babies there are! Time's gone sooo fast! Good luck everyone with their final trimester! X


----------



## saraxx

Just going so quick !


----------



## nineena

well im pretty excited coz now little bubs looks like a jumping bean in my tummy its fab seeing her wiggle my tummy although hubby needs his eyes testing coz he just cant see it grrr oh and cotbed is FINALLY built lol


----------



## Nats21

Our babies nursery is finally pretty much finished, we're just waiting for the 'my jungle family' border to arrive in mothercare, it seems to be taking forever to arrive though! Its weird today as well though cos its only 10 weeks till my due date :baby: xx


----------



## nineena

Aww i was just looking at their nursery themes too Nats funnily enough. Hubby started building cot at 2pm and aside from a 90min break it's taken him all this time to finish it coz he wont read instructions lol


----------



## emsiee

Well, Ive invested in my EPO and raspberry leaf tea now...gonna start them at 34 weeks...Anyone else taking anything to hopefully help labour along?


----------



## Nats21

nineena said:


> Aww i was just looking at their nursery themes too Nats funnily enough. Hubby started building cot at 2pm and aside from a 90min break it's taken him all this time to finish it coz he wont read instructions lol

Aw bless, at least he's stuck with it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Janidog

Nats21 said:


> Our babies nursery is finally pretty much finished, we're just waiting for the 'my jungle family' border to arrive in mothercare, it seems to be taking forever to arrive though! Its weird today as well though cos its only 10 weeks till my due date :baby: xx

if yours doesn't arrive pm me as i have two roles at home that i haven't opened and i don't need


----------



## Nats21

Janidog said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Our babies nursery is finally pretty much finished, we're just waiting for the 'my jungle family' border to arrive in mothercare, it seems to be taking forever to arrive though! Its weird today as well though cos its only 10 weeks till my due date :baby: xx
> 
> if yours doesn't arrive pm me as i have two roles at home that i haven't opened and i don't needClick to expand...

I've sent you a PM Janidog xx


----------



## LukeandJo

Add that 28th in!!!!!!! 3 months away till due date.


----------



## haylie_bbz

wow didnt realise there were so many july babies:wacko:


----------



## mightyspu

LukeandJo said:


> Add that 28th in!!!!!!! 3 months away till due date.


Allright, easy tiger!


----------



## kiki

Is it really a year since I was on the 3rd tri board??? How scary!! 
I was a July mummy last year, due on the 4th, although he arrived on the 18th June.

Best of luck in the home stretch to all this years July mummies. I hope you have a drama free time of it and that the births go smoothly and safely for all of you.

Good luck :hugs:


xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Kiki, that's very kind of you!


----------



## mum2beagain

Yay 30weeks today 7 till induction whoop whoop


----------



## halas

hey im due july 28th im on team blue


----------



## Peardrop

Could I join this group please. I am due on the 30th July or thereabouts depending on what you go on. I am also staying on team yellow. I can't believe I am (just about) in third tri - how scary! 

Good luck to everyone
XXX


----------



## mightyspu

halas said:


> hey im due july 28th im on team blue


you're already on halas, but welcome to third tri! :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Peardrop said:


> Could I join this group please. I am due on the 30th July or thereabouts depending on what you go on. I am also staying on team yellow. I can't believe I am (just about) in third tri - how scary!
> 
> Good luck to everyone
> XXX

I try and move people over from the 2nd tri list everyday, so have put you on that for now (it makes it easier to add the numbers up that way!) However your ticker makes you 27 weeks, which would give you an EDD of 28th July. Which would you like to go by?


----------



## emsiee

haylie_bbz said:


> wow didnt realise there were so many july babies:wacko:

Im hoping mine will be a June baby!!


----------



## Pluto13

im due 27th July but dont know what Im having...hopefully a baby :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Sooo good to see how many girls/boys and yellow bumps there is and also good to se who is due on same date as you. Hope Devadexie's lil girl is doing well.


----------



## sophd

Can I be added to the July list please? Due the 31st team yellow! Thanks:flower:


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies how is everyone doing? I thought i'd give this thread a bump up. Is anyone starting their mat leave yet? my last day is next fri and i cant wait. This time next week i will be sitting here with my feet up and not worrying about the weekend going fast and for monday to be here. YAY!!!!!


----------



## LovingYou

Hi! I'm due July 28th with a GIRL! :d


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

Hi all just joined, I am due 12th of July and I am having another little boy! :wacko:


----------



## Ladybug2009

MRSTJ said:


> Hello ladies how is everyone doing? I thought i'd give this thread a bump up. Is anyone starting their mat leave yet? my last day is next fri and i cant wait. This time next week i will be sitting here with my feet up and not worrying about the weekend going fast and for monday to be here. YAY!!!!!

Hi hun,

I wasnt due to go on my mat leave until end of may bu due to me measuring 5weeks ahead ive decided to go on it from monday so yay! i have finished now on mat leave and will be looking forward to continuing with the nesting ready for LO :thumbup:


----------



## MRSTJ

Ladybug2009 said:


> MRSTJ said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies how is everyone doing? I thought i'd give this thread a bump up. Is anyone starting their mat leave yet? my last day is next fri and i cant wait. This time next week i will be sitting here with my feet up and not worrying about the weekend going fast and for monday to be here. YAY!!!!!
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> I wasnt due to go on my mat leave until end of may bu due to me measuring 5weeks ahead ive decided to go on it from monday so yay! i have finished now on mat leave and will be looking forward to continuing with the nesting ready for LO :thumbup:Click to expand...

Will you be having a growth scan then to check if your measuring 5 weeks ahead then? So really you could be our 1st lady to have her july baby, how exciting.


----------



## Nats21

MRSTJ said:


> Hello ladies how is everyone doing? I thought i'd give this thread a bump up. Is anyone starting their mat leave yet? my last day is next fri and i cant wait. This time next week i will be sitting here with my feet up and not worrying about the weekend going fast and for monday to be here. YAY!!!!!

Snap! My last days next friday too, I'm using up holiday and then going straight onto mat leave, I can't wait to finish, works getting stressful and it gets so tiring, by around midday i'm ready to have a nap and put my feet up :haha: x


----------



## mightyspu

MRSTJ said:


> Will you be having a growth scan then to check if your measuring 5 weeks ahead then? So really you could be our 1st lady to have her july baby, how exciting.

Nope! Devadexie has had her baby!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I s'pose that really my 'official' mat leave date doesn't really count as I have been off sick for the past three months, but only 2 more weeks sick then 3 weeks annual leave and then maternity leave. I cant wait for the next 2 weeks to pass, so I am not off sick anymore :nope:

How are all the other July mummies doing?? I have spd (hence the long sickness) so in quite a bit of pain and going stir crazy most days -bored, bored, bored :growlmad: but otherwise me and bump are progressing really well. 

Just cant wait to get to meet him now and get off the crutches and get back to normal with my mobility. 
:happydance::happydance:

Having braxton hicks almost daily now, and on occassion really uncomfortable too, little man rolling about good style and appears to be growing well.

xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

wannabubba#4 said:


> I s'pose that really my 'official' mat leave date doesn't really count as I have been off sick for the past three months, but only 2 more weeks sick then 3 weeks annual leave and then maternity leave. I cant wait for the next 2 weeks to pass, so I am not off sick anymore :nope:
> 
> How are all the other July mummies doing?? I have spd (hence the long sickness) so in quite a bit of pain and going stir crazy most days -bored, bored, bored :growlmad: but otherwise me and bump are progressing really well.
> 
> Just cant wait to get to meet him now and get off the crutches and get back to normal with my mobility.
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Having braxton hicks almost daily now, and on occassion really uncomfortable too, little man rolling about good style and appears to be growing well.
> 
> xx


Hi. 
Thought id reply to ur post. Im doing well at min im 31weeks and 5days and feeling it at the min i start my mat leave with holidays from 2moz ive also been on sick for last 6weeks with high BP :cry: so lots of sitting around for me im also very board looking forward to hitting 2moz so im no longer classed as sick! :happydance: BP still a lil high but nothink worryed about as me urine has been fine and havnt suffered any other symptoms of preclampsia (if thats how u spell it). On my check up to MW this week bby measuring between 36 to 37 weeks so lil worryed about tat as my first son was a big bby born at 9lbs 12oz so i go on 19th may to find out what going to happen as i may be measuring 39weeks by then. :dohh: MW thinks im going to go on my own in the next 4weeks :wacko:

Hope everyone eles is doing well.


----------



## bubbles1111

Hi can you add me for the 27th July (date altered at last scan!) Team pink :happydance: Thankyou! xxxx


----------



## Jem_x3

Can I be added to 24th July please? Team pink :D xxx


----------



## macymoo7

hey Jemx3 im due the same date with a little girl, how is the pregnancy treating you? I cant believe there are another 11 weeks, feel like its going very slowly now! Howveer being my first I think im being impatient cos im so excited! Hope you and bump are well,

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi.
> Thought id reply to ur post. Im doing well at min im 31weeks and 5days and feeling it at the min i start my mat leave with holidays from 2moz ive also been on sick for last 6weeks with high BP :cry: so lots of sitting around for me im also very board looking forward to hitting 2moz so im no longer classed as sick! :happydance: BP still a lil high but nothink worryed about as me urine has been fine and havnt suffered any other symptoms of preclampsia (if thats how u spell it). On my check up to MW this week bby measuring between 36 to 37 weeks so lil worryed about tat as my first son was a big bby born at 9lbs 12oz so i go on 19th may to find out what going to happen as i may be measuring 39weeks by then. :dohh: MW thinks im going to go on my own in the next 4weeks :wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone eles is doing well.

Wow - Big baby last time . Did you go to 40w with him?
Yya for officially being on maternity leave/ annual leave. Know exactly how you feel lol - which is silly because our GP's etc wouldn't sign us off sick unless we needed to be lol
Scary to think your mw thinks your baby could be here in the next 4 weeks, is this just due to babies size? If so hopefully you make it as long as possible to ensure adequate lung development etc.
:hugs::hugs:

Hope all July mummies are doing well. 
I was up at 4am this morning -just couldn't sleep at all, wokE up to pee and then lay awake for ages until I decided to just get up. So tired now and sore OW!!! 
xx


----------



## merlotgirl

morning ladies!!

Wish I could start mat leave-:dohh: I'm not due to finish for a another 6 weeks though I am off on holiday for a week next week. I was so tired getting up this morning I had a little cry :blush::haha:- lords only knows what I'm going to be like when she's here!!

That said a decent nights sleep does seem to have been a thing of the past for the last few weeks- when I get up to pee- baby wakes up and decides it's time for us to be awake and kicks (hard!) for ages and I don't seem to be able to go back to sleep until she does- think maybe she's getting us ready for night feeds!! :haha:

I see there's another July Mummy- bek74 has had her twins!!:happydance:

hope everyone else is well and enjoying their last few weeks! MGx


----------



## mightyspu

merlotgirl said:


> I see there's another July Mummy- bek74 has had her twins!!:happydance:

Wow! Thanks for posting this, and CONGRATULATIONS to bek74! her babies are beautiful! Stay strong little ones!

:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay -congrats to Bek74 on your twins -have seen the pics and they are gorgeous.
Hope you are all well, mummy healing well and babies continuing to thrive xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Wow! Congrats to Bek74, I can't believe we have babies being born already! Must go and find her piccies!

I am off work today, I have started to develop SPD about 2 weeks ago and had such a bad night with it last night and just felt too tired and in too much pain to go in today. I hope my physio appointment comes through soon!! 

I've got just under 7 weeks left at work and I really can't wait to finish!! 

It's weird how this time is going! I really can't believe that I am 29 weeks already, but then some times 11 weeks seems like ages away!! 

I can't wait to meet my baby boy! x


----------



## emsiee

Congrats to Bek74..her babies are gorgeous!
I went on my tour of the hospital yesterday and saw twins that were born at 31 weeks...they were so cute and tiny and doing really well..
I cannot wait to start Mat leave now. Ive had enough of work. 3 weeks to go!!!:happydance:


----------



## superp123

Hi ladies! Could you add me to the list July 14 Team Blue. 
P


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Bump.
Somehow this ended up on the 6th page. :shock:


----------



## Hayley90

i wondered where it went!!!


----------



## Jem_x3

macymoo7 said:


> hey Jemx3 im due the same date with a little girl, how is the pregnancy treating you? I cant believe there are another 11 weeks, feel like its going very slowly now! Howveer being my first I think im being impatient cos im so excited! Hope you and bump are well,
> 
> xx

Congrats on your pink bump :D I'm doing good getting more tired n losing my appetite at the moment though that could be due to OH problems but that's another story lol. It does feel like it's going slow but I'm grateful for all the time cause I still have so much to do! Hope you're doing well xxx


----------



## ourbump

I have 7 weeks left of work too! I'm due in the 20th of July but they reckon my dates and the babies size suggest il go early!! Can't wait 10 weeks and I'll meet my little baby!!


----------



## mommywishes

Hey Ladies!! Can I join the club? :) Im due the 28th with a lil boy...Maxim James to be exact. :)


----------



## halas

hey hows everyone feeling. i have started getting more n more braxton hicks and feeling generally sore so i hope the next 11 weeks go fast


----------



## halas

mommywishes said:


> Hey Ladies!! Can I join the club? :) Im due the 28th with a lil boy...Maxim James to be exact. :)

hey we have the same due date im also having a boy.


----------



## ProudMum

Helloooooo, i'm due on the 10th, a little boy. Add me please  x


----------



## MGD

Hi,
Can I also be added to list - 9th July team yellow! Thanks


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks for the bumpage C-O-D! :thumbup: And I have added you ladies! Hope we are all well today!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello Ladies - Yay!! I reached my 8th box on my ticker yesterday 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Only one more after this one, I cannot wait 

Went for my 31w mw appt yesterday too, and she is quite happy to not see me again until 36 weeks - Seems ages away. Not that I am worried I s'pose, and I can phone up anytime if I need too but jsut seemed so long!!! DH says it must be good, cos it means everyhting is going fine and probably because its baby number 4 too, but has everyone else now gone onto 2/3 weeksly appt's by now ???

I am still awaiting the home birth team leader to phone too, so I s'pose that will be another 'appt' in between times and I am attending for antenatal massage every 3/4 weeks too, so plenty of opportunity to ask questions if I need too. 

xxHope all bumps n mums are well xx
:hugs::hugs:

***** where has my ticker gone????? ******* Oh no box 8 too !!!! lol


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hello Ladies - Yay!! I reached my 8th box on my ticker yesterday
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Only one more after this one, I cannot wait
> 
> Went for my 31w mw appt yesterday too, and she is quite happy to not see me again until 36 weeks - Seems ages away. Not that I am worried I s'pose, and I can phone up anytime if I need too but jsut seemed so long!!! DH says it must be good, cos it means everyhting is going fine and probably because its baby number 4 too, but has everyone else now gone onto 2/3 weeksly appt's by now ???
> 
> I am still awaiting the home birth team leader to phone too, so I s'pose that will be another 'appt' in between times and I am attending for antenatal massage every 3/4 weeks too, so plenty of opportunity to ask questions if I need too.
> 
> xxHope all bumps n mums are well xx
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> ***** where has my ticker gone????? ******* Oh no box 8 too !!!! lol

GET YOUR TICKER BACK!! LOL

Last time I saw MW was 28 weeks and not seeing her till 26th May (I will be nearly 35 weeks then!) so I know what you mean seeming long! After the 35 week appointment, I then go 3 weekly, which still to me, seems late, cause the last time I will see her will be 38 weeks (hopefully). My baby is breech too (and hasnt turned I dont think) so will just have to wait and see what happens. 

Ooooooh you having a home birth? Tons of good luck with that..:hugs:

Not too long now girls...........I sooooo cannot wait now!!

edit:: My ticker has gone too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightyspu

My ticker has also gone! I thought something was missing! I saw the doctor yesterday and there is a small amount of sugar in my urine, so have to have another test next week. Am not worried yet as I did have a bit of a doughnut fest. :blush:


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

Where have all our tickers gone, mine is missing too??!!


----------



## nicholatmn

:shock: My poor ticker! :( Where did it go!?


----------



## mightyspu

Hmmmmmm, something mysterious appears to be happening to Babygaga......


----------



## halas

yea i noticed my ticker was missing to strange


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am Callie.

I am due July 11!

On team yellow


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi and welcome Callie -due 2 days before me yay!! Not long now -although some days are going so slow for me just now.

I was watching an episode of baby story this morning and the women was delivering her twin boys. Baby A came out ,Oh it's a girl -dad was ecstatic lol. Baby B came out ,oh she's a girl too. OMG !! They reckon both babies had umbilical cords showing between their legs on ultrasound. I have just finished painting my nursery blue, have a blue pram, carseat, swing, furniture etc lol. I know the chances of this happening are really low, it just seems to pop up all the time just now lol.


Mightyspu - hope all goes well next week, are they jsut testing you urine again or doing the GTT??

Thanks Queenemsie -I am really looking forward to my home birth - my last baby didn't want to wait around (2 hour labour lol) and my local CMU is runpart time only so I was scared I'd end up delivering on the motorway hard shoulder lol 
Hope all mums n bumps are doing well xxx


----------



## mightyspu

She wants to test my urine again before goin through the hassle of the fasting test, am trying to be good but I have the sweetest tooth at the moment!


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> She wants to test my urine again before goin through the hassle of the fasting test, am trying to be good but I have the sweetest tooth at the moment!

I can't seem to get enough of Dolly Mixtures at the moment yummy


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> She wants to test my urine again before goin through the hassle of the fasting test, am trying to be good but I have the sweetest tooth at the moment!


Me too...I cant get enough of cakes and Haribos...:haha:

Hope the test brings good results for you...:thumbup:

Wannabubba4, I cant stop watching home and health on Sky at the mo. OH thinks im obsessed. My fave has to be Portland Babies though....I wanna have my baby there....:thumbup: 2 hr labour???!! OMG, I hope im that lucky!

I also watched I didnt know I was pregnant yesterday when a 57 yr old english woman ended up preggo after after IVF but miscarried 2 eggs.. and had no idea egg 3 had implanted until 29 weeks into it...It amazes me how some woman do not know they are pregnant until 3rd tri or until labour...wtf?


----------



## Lena

For some reason I'm not on the list. Must have forgotten to post on here, oops. My EDD is 4th July and we've having a boy.


----------



## KKS

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> She wants to test my urine again before goin through the hassle of the fasting test, am trying to be good but I have the sweetest tooth at the moment!
> 
> 
> Me too...I cant get enough of cakes and Haribos...:haha:
> 
> Hope the test brings good results for you...:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabubba4, I cant stop watching home and health on Sky at the mo. OH thinks im obsessed. My fave has to be Portland Babies though....I wanna have my baby there....:thumbup: 2 hr labour???!! OMG, I hope im that lucky!
> 
> I also watched I didnt know I was pregnant yesterday when a 57 yr old english woman ended up preggo after after IVF but miscarried 2 eggs.. and had no idea egg 3 had implanted until 29 weeks into it...It amazes me how some woman do not know they are pregnant until 3rd tri or until labour...wtf?Click to expand...

How can they not notice all the wriggling and the elbow poking out now and again. It does make me wonder!


----------



## emsiee

KKS said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> She wants to test my urine again before goin through the hassle of the fasting test, am trying to be good but I have the sweetest tooth at the moment!
> 
> 
> Me too...I cant get enough of cakes and Haribos...:haha:
> 
> Hope the test brings good results for you...:thumbup:
> 
> Wannabubba4, I cant stop watching home and health on Sky at the mo. OH thinks im obsessed. My fave has to be Portland Babies though....I wanna have my baby there....:thumbup: 2 hr labour???!! OMG, I hope im that lucky!
> 
> I also watched I didnt know I was pregnant yesterday when a 57 yr old english woman ended up preggo after after IVF but miscarried 2 eggs.. and had no idea egg 3 had implanted until 29 weeks into it...It amazes me how some woman do not know they are pregnant until 3rd tri or until labour...wtf?Click to expand...
> 
> How can they not notice all the wriggling and the elbow poking out now and again. It does make me wonder!Click to expand...

I have no idea!! :shrug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I also watched I didnt know I was pregnant yesterday when a 57 yr old english woman ended up preggo after after IVF but miscarried 2 eggs.. and had no idea egg 3 had implanted until 29 weeks into it...It amazes me how some woman do not know they are pregnant until 3rd tri or until labour...wtf?
> 
> i watched that and was asking my DH the same! How can you NOT know???Click to expand...


----------



## MickyMoo

wannabubba#4 said:


> I was watching an episode of baby story this morning and the women was delivering her twin boys. Baby A came out ,Oh it's a girl -dad was ecstatic lol. Baby B came out ,oh she's a girl too. OMG !! They reckon both babies had umbilical cords showing between their legs on ultrasound. I have just finished painting my nursery blue, have a blue pram, carseat, swing, furniture etc lol. I know the chances of this happening are really low, it just seems to pop up all the time just now lol.


:dohh: i fell asleep on thr sofa watching that one this morning :O im shocked i saw all the blue they got ect ooopppsss hehehe glad i read this now lol! 

i also watched the the ivf 57 year old lady !! 

theres a program on in the evening called i didnt know i was pregnant and i just dont get it !!! i wish i didnt know and didnt have moring sickness and SPD ect lol would be lovely to have a worry free pain free pregnancy!


:kiss::flower:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i'm due on the 31st July.. with a little girl.. 
i've only recently starting posting in thrid tri.. i hope it's okay!
xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had a friend who went into labour Boxing day morning and genuinely didn't have a clue she was pregnant -she had been out drinking on Xmas night and thought she may have food (or more likely alcohol lol) poisoning and eventually went ot the hospital; where her son was delivered less than an hour later lol. How on earth this can happen I dont know though!!!!! My little man has been kicking me since 16w + especially when you start to feel feet in ribs and see little appendages sticking out lol. And yes ms and spd and the three stone I have put on, might have given the game away for me lol

Queenemsi -I love portland babies too, the mums seem to have such a nice realtionship with their mw's dont they??? I have had the same mw three times and different ones in between but even the women who has seen me three times doesn't rermember anything about me -and she deliveredmy first baby too haha LOL -I know they see lots of women but come on, at least pretend to remember something, I am on crutches for spd and have been attending for massage therapy etc and they still see me coming and go 'oh have you done yourself an injury?' lol

allier276 -Hi and welcome to third tri xx

Mightyspu -its chocolate for me just now, topics, snickers, mars, crunchy, mmmmmmmmmm anything really - no wonder I have put on 3 stone lol 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

This time last year, I was 6.5 stone, I am now 9 stone! So I don't know how I would've missed a baby growing! It's bloody obvious! I've stayed slim everywhere but my belly!

I am addicted to milk, chocolate, chocolate milk, liquorice! And I never say no to a cake or doughnut!

Hello to the new ladies on the list! welcome along!


----------



## KKS

I can understand not knowing for the first 20 weeks maybe but after then surely you'd wonder what the hell was going on. 

Most days I control my chocolate addiction but some times I go mad! Jaffa cakes are just great at the mo but I think i'm slowly curing my addiction to cereal. Actually now i've said it a bowel of crunchy nut would go down a treat right now. My weight gain was at it's most when I kept baking cakes so now i've binned the flour so I can't!


----------



## mightyspu

mmmmmmmm Jaffa cakes. Have just had an apple, but I could still murder a chocolate factory!


----------



## KKS

I have 2 apples a day but got completely put off them today when my spicy chicken sandwich leaked on it and it tasted like curry! argh! 

In 2 weeks and 3 days we can say our babies are due next month! Wooohooo!


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> This time last year, I was 6.5 stone, I am now 9 stone! So I don't know how I would've missed a baby growing! It's bloody obvious! I've stayed slim everywhere but my belly!
> 
> I am addicted to milk, chocolate, chocolate milk, *liquorice*! And I never say no to a cake or doughnut!
> 
> Hello to the new ladies on the list! welcome along!

Are we allowed to eat liquorice? Im desperate for them but hubby said i wasn't allowed any :shrug:


----------



## mightyspu

Why not?


----------



## mightyspu

oooooooooooh bollocks, that is not good.

Ok, hang on, it is EXCESSIVE amounts,


> Women who ate more than 500mg of glycyrrhizin per week - found in the equivalent of 100g of pure liquorice - were more likely to have children with lower intelligence levels and more behavioural problems.

(from this website


----------



## Lena

Lena said:


> For some reason I'm not on the list. Must have forgotten to post on here, oops. My EDD is 4th July and we've having a boy.

Just saw Im posted under 3rd of July rather than 4th July. Possibly because 3rd July was my date given at my 7 week scan but 4th of July was given at 12 & 20 weeks. Can someone move me down one day please? x


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> I've stayed slim everywhere but my belly!

You lucky thing.............Im beginning to wonder if Im gonna be able to ever wear a skirt again!! My legs have gone HUGE!! :cry:


Wannabubba4...I didnt realise you were suffering with SPD...It sounds quite bad with the crutches too...I hope its not TOO bad for you...:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I've stayed slim everywhere but my belly!
> 
> You lucky thing.............Im beginning to wonder if Im gonna be able to ever wear a skirt again!! My legs have gone HUGE!! :cry:Click to expand...

If it's any consolation, I DO NOT have child bearing hips! A little cause for concern! And I cant wear skirts anymore because they just look daft now! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I've stayed slim everywhere but my belly!




queenemsie said:


> You lucky thing.............Im beginning to wonder if Im gonna be able to ever wear a skirt again!! My legs have gone HUGE!! :cry:

I thought this too lol -My thighs especially and knees are so FAT!!! Can't get my regular jeans past the knees, and a huge fat back too and shoulders lol.



queenemsie said:


> Wannabubba4...I didnt realise you were suffering with SPD...It sounds quite bad with the crutches too...I hope its not TOO bad for you...:hugs:

Yep I have been off sick from work for the past 15 weeks and going slightly mad some days :wacko::wacko:. But have found with regular paracetemol ,using my crutches and support belts whenever outside walking, and getting plenty of rest and not overdoing things seem to have helped a lot. I'll be so glad when I can get my mobility back though, and walk off some of these extra pounds lol :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

KKS said:


> In 2 weeks and 3 days we can say our babies are due next month! Wooohooo!

OMG I can't wait!!! Even if my little guy is the full 10 days late and doesn't arrive until nearer the end of July it is still so much closer sounding '' having our babies next month'' :happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Eeeeeeee! I can't wait to say "I'm having a baby next month!" how exciting!


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

mightyspu said:


> Eeeeeeee! I can't wait to say "I'm having a baby next month!" how exciting!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: same here . . . can't believe it! seems like only yesterday I said '' It's Positive!!!!!'' but it also seems soooo long ago too!! heheh


----------



## nicholatmn

It still seems like I've been pregnant for years :rofl: I just want the little one OUT. 37 weeks, and I'm going to start bribing her with cute clothes and toys... :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Hello July Mummies, how are we all doing? Has anyone got caught buy the nesting bug yet?


----------



## saraxx

does anyone else think this year is just going quick? Cant believe ive got just over 9 weeks left..


----------



## mightyspu

Totally! When I told work, It felt like I had ages left, but it feels like yesterday! and that was in January. I have 11 days left until I leave work, and I really need to remember that means the baby will be on it's way after that!


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

mightyspu said:


> Hello July Mummies, how are we all doing? Has anyone got caught buy the nesting bug yet?

yeah, I've been nesting for the last 32 weeks PMSL! :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

I keep having weird cleaning cravings! Like where I WANT to smell bleach or some other strong smelling cleaning product... it's really strange! Im going to start cleaning in a minute lol! 
Infact I think I just have a craving for smells.. like petrol and white spirit! I haven't given in to them though of course haha, not sure what effect it would have on my brain! Hehe!
My OH won't know what's wrong with me lol! 

xxxxx


----------



## MickyMoo

ive been nesting BIG time but im suffering with SPD so i cant do much it soo annoying ! and no one cleans ur own home like ur self do they !! Also speeking or cravings lol ive really wanted to eat a sponge for about 3 weeks now cant get sponge out of my mind i just want to chew it haha !!! any one else had any other ones? tell me im not alone lolol !! xx


----------



## Nats21

I had the major nesting bug on saturday, cleaned up the whole house, was shattered afterwards though! Washing all babies clothes today so it'll be all nice in case he decides to come out early! xx


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, i've been cracking on with the washing! We have loads of stuff that was given to us, the baby has more clothes than DH and I put together! And Micky, no one cleans the house like you do! DH just gets told off for not doing a proper job! :haha:


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

MickyMoo said:


> ive been nesting BIG time but im suffering with SPD so i cant do much it soo annoying ! and no one cleans ur own home like ur self do they !! Also speeking or cravings lol ive really wanted to eat a sponge for about 3 weeks now cant get sponge out of my mind i just want to chew it haha !!! any one else had any other ones? tell me im not alone lolol !! xx

:blush: no, I like sucking sponges !

hahahaha!!! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shining Star

I'm nesting too! It's driving me mad though.... I clean the kitchen ~ sit down, mop the floor ~ sit down, and on it goes! It won't be long now! Hope you are all well. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> ive been nesting BIG time but im suffering with SPD so i cant do much it soo annoying ! and no one cleans ur own home like ur self do they !! Also speeking or cravings lol ive really wanted to eat a sponge for about 3 weeks now cant get sponge out of my mind i just want to chew it haha !!! any one else had any other ones? tell me im not alone lolol !! xx

Me too, with the spd and urge to nest and it's driving me mad :wacko::wacko:
My mind is telling me to clean clean clean and then I try and end up feeling like I have been kicked in the groin by a horse lol -The urge is so irresistable though -I keep getting told off by DH as he then has to look after me and hear me moaning when I overdo it and can't walk :dohh::dohh:

But it ALL need to be done and by me lol :haha::haha:
Had my 15 y.o DD helping me today but everytime she said she was finished a job I had to send her back again, and it still wasn't quite right lol :haha:

xxx


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> Totally! When I told work, It felt like I had ages left, but it feels like yesterday! and that was in January. I have 11 days left until I leave work, and I really need to remember that means the baby will be on it's way after that!

Im on a mat leave countdown too..:happydance: 7 days left for me..it cant come quick enough now!! I dont really know how im going to fill my time during the day though....?!


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Yep I have been off sick from work for the past 15 weeks and going slightly mad some days :wacko::wacko:. But have found with regular paracetemol ,using my crutches and support belts whenever outside walking, and getting plenty of rest and not overdoing things seem to have helped a lot. I'll be so glad when I can get my mobility back though, and walk off some of these extra pounds lol :haha::haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## sore-boobs

can anyone tell me when my ticker will go up to the next box?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

just wanted to see my ticker status, lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

sore-boobs said:


> can anyone tell me when my ticker will go up to the next box?

31+1


----------



## sore-boobs

thanks. not long then:happydance: i think its a little sad that my ticker movement excites me.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Oh it does me too! lol


----------



## mrsmartin91

:winkwink: hi guys! I'm having a july baby too :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

sore-boobs said:


> :happydance: i think its a little sad that my ticker movement excites me.

NO -It really excites me too :happydance::happydance:

It's like all the milestones along the way, get me so excited yay

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Now I am looking forward to my last box on my ticker OMG!!! 
Then 37weeks and term and then baby xxxx:hugs:


----------



## KKS

mightyspu said:


> Hello July Mummies, how are we all doing? Has anyone got caught buy the nesting bug yet?

I NEED to spring clean & I'm dying to bake some bread. How wierd!


----------



## sore-boobs

i made scones yesterday and i dont cook! they were nice though.


----------



## mightyspu

mrsmartin91 said:


> :winkwink: hi guys! I'm having a july baby too :)

Hi Mrs Martin! :hi: if you let me know your EDD, I will put you on the list!


----------



## mightyspu

And ticker boxes excite me too! I like to look at the previous pictures and remind myself how far we have come! 

Milestones for me are

Leaving work
35 weeks (I like rounded numbers)
37 weeks
Baby!

Somewhere in there is a wedding we are going to! Don't know why, but I've always wanted to be the pregnant one at a wedding!


----------



## KKS

I think i only have 2 milestones, Can't wait for MAT leave in 3 weeks, I'm not even in work much over those 3 weeks but it's a milestone! Then i'll be 37 weeks and baby can appear at anytime so WOOHOO!


----------



## mrsmartin91

Its july 19


----------



## bfphopeful

Please add me to 19th July, I'm on team Yellow.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bump -wow these third tri pages go by quick so, bump lol -found this on page three haha

How's everyone??? I almost have a completed nursery -will post pics once its done yay!!!!! Can't wait to see it completed myself -Walls are painted and I have painted a mural on there too - DS2 says '' Wow mum, doesn't look too bad considering you done it yourself '' haha how's that for compliments lol. Carpet hopefully going down tonight, and then the cot nad furniture to be built up (waiting for DH for these bits) then I can get on with the most important job of dressing the room, hanging the curtains, making up the cot etc. Better be a boy; it's all blue haha!!

Hope everyone is well, take care July mummies and bumps xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi guys hope every1 is doing well starting to go really fast espec 3rd tri am 33weeks already and so excited. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Looking back, there has been so much happening since I got my BFP and I can hardly believe we are already in third tri and on the home run lol ..... but at the same time I am starting to feel like I have been pregnant (and a burden to everyone with my spd) for ever and ever. Does that make any sense at all lol????

xx


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> Looking back, there has been so much happening since I got my BFP and I can hardly believe we are already in third tri and on the home run lol ..... but at the same time I am starting to feel like I have been pregnant (and a burden to everyone with my spd) for ever and ever. Does that make any sense at all lol????
> 
> xx

It certainly does..I was just saying to OH tonight I cant believe we are gonna have a baby in 6 weeks ish...I seriously cant wait now, Im beginning to get very fed up!

I also cant wait to see my MW next week, not seen her since 28 weeks..am anxious about LO position..I dont have a clue anymore!! lol


----------



## mightyspu

:cloud9: I love my baby! Woop!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon july bumps :) Hope everyone is doing well, getting scarily close now its going to be weird when all those baby announcements start rolling in just hope the last bit doesnt drag on for too long now

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## Nats21

nineena said:


> Afternoon july bumps :) Hope everyone is doing well, getting scarily close now its going to be weird when all those baby announcements start rolling in just hope the last bit doesnt drag on for too long now
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful weekend xxx

I know what you mean, its getting scarily close now! Saw my baby on a scan again today and hes got so big, his head fit the whole screen :happydance: its weird to think that in a few weeks he'll be here xx


----------



## nineena

Nats21 said:


> I know what you mean, its getting scarily close now! Saw my baby on a scan again today and hes got so big, his head fit the whole screen :happydance: its weird to think that in a few weeks he'll be here xx


Its funny coz i was thinking how organised we were but now im thinking poo we've not ordered pram yet, doing it at end of month coz of finances and then theres still little bits and pieces we need to get like curtains for nursery and need scratch mittens and more bibs and baby bum creams and we've not bought any wipes yet i know its all little things (pram excluded) but it still gets me a little panicky esp as theres already been some July bubs born.

Repiled to your other post Nats too but so glad everything went well with your scan today xx


----------



## Nats21

Yeah thanks for that :hugs:

I know what you mean but I don't think anyone can ever feel fully prepared so I wouldn't worry too much, obviously make sure you get the pram but the smaller things can always wait till after LO is born, theres always an asda or next or mothercare nearby!! xx


----------



## nineena

Yep actually we've got Asda and Next, boots and Matalan less than 1 mile away from where we live hehe


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to the newest July mummy already had her little one -Maisiemoo has had her lil girl xx Born at 33weeks gestation

Hope LO continues to thrive xx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks, have updated the list! Congrat Maisiemoo!


----------



## nineena

Congrats maisiemoo :) xx


----------



## Nats21

Thats strange, 4 july babies already!! Congratulations though :hugs: xx


----------



## merlotgirl

bumpity bump...


congrats to maisiemoo too!!! can't wait for July!!


----------



## mightyspu

Just think, 6 more days and we can start saying "when I have my baby next month........"


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats maisiemoo x

I cant believe we have 4 july babies here already x


----------



## KKS

I keep forgetting how far gone I am and then it shocks me when I have to tell someone about 6 weeks. I'm like ahhh 6 weeks, in 3 weeks I will be pretty much term. I want to get organised so I can "relax" and start obsessing about every twinge!


----------



## emsiee

KKS said:


> start obsessing about every twinge!

I think Ive already started!! LOL


----------



## nineena

Afternoon gorgeous july mummies :) Hope we're all doing wonderfully well this week. Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? I'm like a big kid at the mo coz we're finally ordering our pram wahooo i really cant wait AND i start accupuncture and get crutches on Fri for my SPD and my sis is moving about 3 miles away from me on Sunday too, she's currently living in London which is over 4 1/2hrs away and well i just feel about ready to burst with excitement :)

Also just waiting for midwives to call me back and confirm that i can start ante-natal classes next tues hehe 

hugs to you all xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling? Anyone else feel totally unprepared at the moment, i havent got hardly anything yet but will be doing it all in the next few weeks. Anyone super organised and already packed their hospital bag, if not when will you start?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsiee

nineena said:


> Afternoon gorgeous july mummies :) Hope we're all doing wonderfully well this week. Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend? I'm like a big kid at the mo coz we're finally ordering our pram wahooo i really cant wait AND i start accupuncture and get crutches on Fri for my SPD and my sis is moving about 3 miles away from me on Sunday too, she's currently living in London which is over 4 1/2hrs away and well i just feel about ready to burst with excitement :)
> 
> Also just waiting for midwives to call me back and confirm that i can start ante-natal classes next tues hehe
> 
> hugs to you all xx

Lots happening for you then this weekend!! Great news about your sis too :thumbup:

Well, I finish work on Thursday so we plan to start on the nursery..:happydance: OH is gonna paint and Im gonna figure out where everything is gonna go..I cant wait!! Ive been dying to do it for weeks but couldnt because all my work gear is in there at the mo...not for much longer!

Im also gonna pack my hospital bag over the weekend and then start washing LO clothes next week on mat leave..


----------



## nineena

That sounds like a fun weekend too Queenemsie i'm quite looking forward to buying my hospital bag and change bag to give me an excuse to start filling them teehee :)

Havent started washing baby clothes yet, think i'll probably wait until after 35weeks but im planning on doing hospital bag at 34 coz we're staying with inlaws that weekend and they live about 70 miles away from where we live so dont want to get caught short so to speak lol.

I really enjoyed doing our nursery, wasnt too difficult though coz we decided to keep it quite neutral and the walls were already magnolia so we just bought some of those re-usable stickers to decorate and i must say it does look fab. Hubby built the cotbed and we moved in most of baby furniture and aside from baby wardbrobe and curtains it's all done in there now. Was going to get the matching curtains for the stickers from Next but i begrudge paying £65 for cream curtains that have a hedgehog on the tie backs so think we'll prob just get something cheap but cute, im not that bothered if it doesnt all match.

My friend is due wk before me and omg i do not envy her atall, she needs to completey re-decorate her nursery, its currently 2nd bedroom with a double bed in it with plain walls but shes decided she doesnt like the wallpaper and wants it all stripping and replacing with lining paper that she wants painting lemon and then has to dispose of old bed and all other furniture all within the next few weeks and she's convinced that she's going to be able to do the majority of it lol


----------



## dolores

im due 2nd july im not in there :(


----------



## emsiee

nineena said:


> That sounds like a fun weekend too Queenemsie i'm quite looking forward to buying my hospital bag and change bag to give me an excuse to start filling them teehee :)
> 
> Havent started washing baby clothes yet, think i'll probably wait until after 35weeks but im planning on doing hospital bag at 34 coz we're staying with inlaws that weekend and they live about 70 miles away from where we live so dont want to get caught short so to speak lol.
> 
> I really enjoyed doing our nursery, wasnt too difficult though coz we decided to keep it quite neutral and the walls were already magnolia so we just bought some of those re-usable stickers to decorate and i must say it does look fab. Hubby built the cotbed and we moved in most of baby furniture and aside from baby wardbrobe and curtains it's all done in there now. Was going to get the matching curtains for the stickers from Next but i begrudge paying £65 for cream curtains that have a hedgehog on the tie backs so think we'll prob just get something cheap but cute, im not that bothered if it doesnt all match.
> 
> My friend is due wk before me and omg i do not envy her atall, she needs to completey re-decorate her nursery, its currently 2nd bedroom with a double bed in it with plain walls but shes decided she doesnt like the wallpaper and wants it all stripping and replacing with lining paper that she wants painting lemon and then has to dispose of old bed and all other furniture all within the next few weeks and she's convinced that she's going to be able to do the majority of it lol

Oh dear, sounds like your friend has as much to do as us! We havent started painting or anything yet..:dohh:

I know where your coming from too with matching curtains for the nursery. The ones that match our range are £72 from Mamas and Papas!! Yeh right, so we just bought pink gingham ones from Argos for £15...Just gonna get some nice pretty tie backs.

I notice your also having a girl..:thumbup: Do you have any names for her yet?


----------



## wannabubba#4

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone feeling? Anyone else feel totally unprepared at the moment, i havent got hardly anything yet but will be doing it all in the next few weeks. Anyone super organised and already packed their hospital bag, if not when will you start?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I packed mine last week lol :haha:-kept getting emails from all the different baby sites that I have signed up to, all saying 'have you packed your bag yet?' lol so I thought I'd better get it done haha :haha:- and I am planning a home birth too, so really hoping to not need my hospital bags at all.

The last finshing touches to our nursery should be completed tonight -if I can get DH to do it lol :haha:- I asked him last night before dinner and he forgot, asked again after dinner and he forgot and then about an hour before my youngest was due in bed, I reminded him again and ..... yeah he forgot!!!!! So I never mentioned it again until it was too late as my youngest son was in his bed next door and 
said' Well it's too late now, I'll do it myself tomorrow. THANKS!!!!!!!!' goes off in huff :growlmad::growlmad:
''You should have reminded me babe- sorry'' says he. WTF??? How many time can a person remind you before getting accused of being a nag? lol :haha::haha: So when he comes in tonight, there will be NO dinner until it's done -its two relatively small jobs but involves heights, ladders and power tools and doesn't exactly bode well with me on crutches lol :haha:

Other than the nursery still incomplete and us missing a bolt from the swinging crib, I think we are more or less organised now. My birthing pool is ordered, should be here tomorrow yay!!!!! :happydance::happydance: 

Love to all July mummies and bumps xx:hugs: xx


----------



## nineena

Ooo i never thought of looking in argos, what a good idea. I know matalan do a cute neutral range too but not sure if ive seen curtains.

Yeah been told a girl, really hope they didnt get it wrong or we'll have 1 very confused baby when born lol. Before we knew girl we both loved Grace Emily but since we found out ive gone off that and at the mo my fave is Ella Jane coz my middle name is Jane and well to me Ella just sounds really cute but i suppose it'll all depend what we feel when baby is in our arms. Its funny coz we were both set on boys name and it wasnt a problem but girls neither of us had any idea and now we've just stopped thinking none are appealing to me other than Ella and ive felt that way now for 10wks.


One of our closest friends baby is called Jessica, that was on our top list too :) 
And re nursery least you only have to paint, theyve got to strip all wallpaper and put new up coz its got the anaglypta stuff up at the min lol


----------



## nineena

LOL wannabub your hubby sounds JUST like mine, i have to wait until ive literally started doing the job before he takes over and goes well i said I was going to do it and im like well ive been asking you EVERY day for the past 3 weeks teehee arent ment funny


----------



## KKS

OMG curtains are expensive, my DD's will be sharing so have moved into the bigger room and it has 2 windows and OH wanted curtains & blinds.

The only thing I have really bought was cot and a double buggy (the sort you dream about when your young, I love it sooo much) I go into the garage at the weekend which is rare for me and there's the new buggy, without a cover on it propped up against the lawn mower and a tin of paint on top! Argh! Men!


----------



## HoneyBee1508

HI - can you please add me, I'm expecting a little girl on 25th !


----------



## mightyspu

dolores said:


> im due 2nd july im not in there :(

All you need do is ask my love, and your wish is my command! Do you know what flavour bump you are having?


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> LOL wannabub your hubby sounds JUST like mine, i have to wait until ive literally started doing the job before he takes over and goes well i said I was going to do it and im like well ive been asking you EVERY day for the past 3 weeks teehee arent ment funny

Lol - Took me a week to get him to bring me something down out of the loft and I was so frustrated cos normally I am so independant but really couldn't do it at the moment, as you can imagine lol :haha: 

Anyway - Yay!! My nursery is done :happydance::happydance::happydance:

here's a few pics - very blue; better be a boy haha :haha::haha:







Welcome to Honeyee and Dolores :flower:

xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

wannabubba#4 said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> LOL wannabub your hubby sounds JUST like mine, i have to wait until ive literally started doing the job before he takes over and goes well i said I was going to do it and im like well ive been asking you EVERY day for the past 3 weeks teehee arent ment funny
> 
> Lol - Took me a week to get him to bring me something down out of the loft and I was so frustrated cos normally I am so independant but really couldn't do it at the moment, as you can imagine lol :haha:
> 
> Anyway - Yay!! My nursery is done :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> here's a few pics - very blue; better be a boy haha :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> Welcome to Honeyee and Dolores :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Your nursery is gorgeous! I love it! Well done hun i bet a lot of time and effort went in to that xxxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

I love your nursery wannabubba#4, i still havent started on mine yet as my little girl will have to share a room with her big brother who has just turned 3. So i have no ideas how to decorate it yet x


----------



## mightyspu

Great work wanna! Looks fab!


----------



## dolores

mightyspu said:


> dolores said:
> 
> 
> im due 2nd july im not in there :(
> 
> All you need do is ask my love, and your wish is my command! Do you know what flavour bump you are having?Click to expand...

*BLUE BUMP* :)

Thanks


----------



## mightyspu

dolores said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolores said:
> 
> 
> im due 2nd july im not in there :(
> 
> All you need do is ask my love, and your wish is my command! Do you know what flavour bump you are having?Click to expand...
> 
> *BLUE BUMP* :)
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Done!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks ladies - I am so pleased with my nursery yay!! I have been off sick form work with severe spd since week 16 and poor DH has been doing all the rest of the house (DDs' room , new kitchen fitted , hall, stairs, living room/ lounge) and I felt so guilty at NOT helping out more so decided the nursery was my project. Took me ages to do all the painting, especially all the wee fish on the walls lol and nearly killed me some days - would spend one day decorating and 2 days in agony hardly able to walk. I feel a great sense of achievement doing it though and it has helped enormously with the depression I was getting.

DH did build all my furniture, even made the baby changer, lay the carpet, hung the curtains etc but the rest was all me - so pleased xx

Anyone else got pics of their nurseries to show??? Sorry if this has already beeen done!

xx


----------



## katrina1987

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## emsiee

Wannabub, your nursery is gorgeous...I will post some of mine next week when its hopefully done!

Nineena, Ella is a lovely name


----------



## nineena

wannabubba#4 said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> LOL wannabub your hubby sounds JUST like mine, i have to wait until ive literally started doing the job before he takes over and goes well i said I was going to do it and im like well ive been asking you EVERY day for the past 3 weeks teehee arent ment funny
> 
> Lol - Took me a week to get him to bring me something down out of the loft and I was so frustrated cos normally I am so independant but really couldn't do it at the moment, as you can imagine lol :haha:
> 
> Anyway - Yay!! My nursery is done :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> here's a few pics - very blue; better be a boy haha :haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 85276
> 
> 
> View attachment 85277
> 
> 
> View attachment 85278
> 
> 
> Welcome to Honeyee and Dolores :flower:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


WOW wannabub thats so beautiful, i'm really impressed your baby is going to be so happy in there :)


----------



## shortie1990

hey there ladies, hope ya'll are keeping well! 
wish July would hurry the hell up! :haha:


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies, how are we all feeling today? i'm still ridiculously excited and i dont know why lol. Ooo i booked onto the antenatal classes today which start next Tues for 4 weeks so that should be interesting :)

Has anyone else noticed their bubs don't kick out of the skin as much as they did say around 23-27wks? Bubs seems to be kicking more inside and around my bladder and under ribs and makes me feel all ugh when she moves her whole body. I'm not worried about it coz she's still wriggling around in there just hubby sulks coz he cant see her kicking anymore, now is it just my arkward bubs or is anyone the same? xx


----------



## mightyspu

Just had my leaving presentation at work..... Slight disappointment as there's few people in! One of the women I work with makes hampers on the side and made this one up, not wanting to sound ungrateful, but she really shouldnt give up her day job! it was a bit tatty to say the least! The bits inside should come in useful though

Mum to be smellies from Sanctuary
"the fabulous Mum's handbook" by Grace Saunders 
Bach walnut flower remedy - supposed to be calming. Will need to check it is ok for preggoes!
An eyemask. not a soothing one or anything just one to block out the light. Bit pointless really.

The basket is nice though!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mightyspu -Is that you starting maternity leave this week then? I had not long started in my new job before having to go off sick, so I never got anything lol -Oh how I miss my old job, they'd have done flowers, food ,baby gifts and lots of lovely mummy pampering things too haha -even with me being off sick -so jealous lol 

Nineena, my Lo' s kicks are more 'inside' now too - he is lying with his head down and spine up my right side (quite often get his bum sticking out on that side lol) and his legs tucked round and underneath so lots of thumps inside and lots of nudges and bigger movements outside only. Is Ella the name you have chosen? It is gorgeous!

xx


----------



## chrisymills08

Not been on here for ages as its been a hard heartbreaking pregnancy, but im over all probs now i hope, and in my third trimester yey, it all started at about 11 week when i had an emergency scan due to bleeding, they noticed that the fluid on the back of babies neck was thicker than normal? so offered me a cvs which i opted to take , week after week we trailed back and 4th to consultant as she tried weekly to perform cvs, but unfortunately my bladder covered baby typical, by 15 weeks bladder had moved so she eventually peformed cvs which gave me a clear result for 3 major syndromes yipee i also found out i was having a girl yey. But consultant still not happy with neck measurement and said i needed to have a heart scan at 20+ weeks to rule out a heart defect, this also come back clear, yipee so i was to get on with a happy healthy pregnancy then about 8 week ago i think i got a phone call from hospital to say i needed to go following day as they had found a problem with an overactive thyroid from some bloods they'd taken, so i needed to be put on medication and they were just hoping they had caught it in time before it affected baby. Ive since had a scan of baby to look at her thyroid gland 3 week ago which looks ok but she was kicking that much that cord couldn't be checked lol. I am now waiting for more blood results to come back as i think they will determing baby amunity, but looking forward to my baby arriving. I go see consultant and thyroid doc on 8th june to talk about delivery so fingers crossed. Good luck with pain free labours xx


----------



## gina8177

Wannabubba - I love your nusery! I haven't even really started mine yet, lol!

I can't believe this is the first time I've seen the July thread on 3rd tri, I must officially be blind.


----------



## Second_Bump

hiya my new baby girl is due July 14th :) 
getting abit nervous but excited 
just thought id introduce myself.. Thinking Tegan or Arianna as her name x


----------



## mummaofthree

Second_Bump said:


> hiya my new baby girl is due July 14th :)
> getting abit nervous but excited
> just thought id introduce myself.. Thinking Tegan or Arianna as her name x

tegan gets my vote x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Second_bump and welcome -your litlle one is due the day after mine. How's your pregnancy going? 

I love both your name choices, very pretty!!

xx

Gina -I quite believe how easy it could be to miss this sometimes lol - the threads in third tri change so quickly that this one has been found, on occassion, on page 6 lol.
Welcome to the July babies third tri thread xxx


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> Just had my leaving presentation at work..... Slight disappointment as there's few people in! One of the women I work with makes hampers on the side and made this one up, not wanting to sound ungrateful, but she really shouldnt give up her day job! it was a bit tatty to say the least! The bits inside should come in useful though
> 
> Mum to be smellies from Sanctuary
> "the fabulous Mum's handbook" by Grace Saunders
> Bach walnut flower remedy - supposed to be calming. Will need to check it is ok for preggoes!
> An eyemask. not a soothing one or anything just one to block out the light. Bit pointless really.
> 
> The basket is nice though!

Those Mum to be goodies Ive found are quite good..:thumbup:
An eyemask to block out light?! :haha: As if you will need that when LO is here, im sure you wont have ANY trouble sleeping when you have the chance!

Welcome second bump!


Its my last day at work today!! :wohoo: A whole 12 months off! I cant believe it.


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies and welcome new peoples :)

Yes Wannabub Ella is what we're thinking as a name, nothing else seems to fit at the min lol.

Am quite annoyed with my work today, got a letter through post asking me to attend occupational health for a medical assessment, ive been off for 2 weeks and i'm due to finish anyway in 3 weeks so i was really quite peeved esp as my manager hasnt said anything about it to me. AND i didnt think they could send you anywhere like that whilst you were off sick and for goodness sake its not like i can do much with SPD grr grr grumble grumble grumble. Well spoke to them and coz i cant drive theyre not quite sure what to do now and are surprised my manager has sent through a referral so i've just got to wait and see what happens.

As for movement, baby's been head down for quite a few weeks in position you mentioned wannabub so that would explain the change in movements, i'm not alone woohoo :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nineena -Ella is lovely. I wouldn't worry too much about the occ Health appt -it sprobably just some red tape that they need to exercise. Although with you only being off for 2 weeks seems a bit early for any OH involvement. 
I was off from week 16, and eventually I had to contact my manager to ask what was I s'posed to do next as I didn't anticipate returning before the birth - and that was at 25/26 weeks -And only then cos I was worried about handing in my MatB1 on time etc. A meeting with HR was set up , but was really informal and they were more interested in ensuring that they had covered all the bases for assisting me /making sure I was okay etc. Still a pain that I had to go in, DH had to drive me and wait for me so had to take the morning off work. HR and my manager both were really apologetic at dragging me in, despite the fact that every sickline has had spd on it and my manager knew I was on crutches lol.

Queenemsie -woohoo -last day at work!!! Yay!!! Not long now til baby time -are you organised or is that how you plan spending the time before she arrives?

Hope all July mummies are okay xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

So I'm not sure what's going on with me. lol! I have another scan on the 8th because they said the baby is over 6 1/2lbs right now and they don't think I could give birth vaginally to a 9lbs baby at 40 weeks. 
Soooo, that's my update. Have no idea if baby will be born in July or June now. 
But she is for sure a girl. :D


----------



## nineena

Oooooh Nichol how exciting, have they said anything about being induced early or are they just going to see how you get on?


Thanks for reassurance Wannabub, think im just having a cranky day, am very bored and fed up being stuck in the house.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nicholatm -Can I ask why you had extra scans in the first place to enable them to gauge a weight at this stage -Is it because your fh was big?

I am starting to worry incase my little man isn't so little haha -and wondering why some ppl get induced due to big babies and others dont. My sis's second child was 10lb and had shoulder distocia (sp?) - they had to break his collar bone to get him out because it was totally un diagnosed and he got stuck, her fh was average and she looked tiny; plus her first baby was T+10 and just under 6lb so no-one expected it at all. 

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

nineena said:


> Oooooh Nichol how exciting, have they said anything about being induced early or are they just going to see how you get on?
> 
> 
> Thanks for reassurance Wannabub, think im just having a cranky day, am very bored and fed up being stuck in the house.

I can't be induced early. They wont induce for weight now, so I'm stuck trying to induce naturally lol


----------



## nicholatmn

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nicholatm -Can I ask why you had extra scans in the first place to enable them to gauge a weight at this stage -Is it because your fh was big?
> 
> I am starting to worry incase my little man isn't so little haha -and wondering why some ppl get induced due to big babies and others dont. My sis's second child was 10lb and had shoulder distocia (sp?) - they had to break his collar bone to get him out because it was totally un diagnosed and he got stuck, her fh was average and she looked tiny; plus her first baby was T+10 and just under 6lb so no-one expected it at all.
> 
> xx

Actually, the nurse midwife tried to figure out where baby was laying and she couldn't reach the head. Her eyes got really big and looked at me and told me that she was a very large baby. So she got a tiny ultrasound machine and found the baby's head. But she saw that the baby is very chubby. So from her calculations (feeling the baby) and from the crappy ultrasound, she thinks the baby is over 6 1//2 lbs. So she ordered an ultrasound so they can measure the baby better (will have it June 8th). She says that normally babies aren't that big at 34 weeks. lol
I'm worried about shoulder distocia as well. I'm freaked out about it and from the beginning, I've had some inkling that it's going to happen in this birth. Which I'm trying to avoid. So... we're trying everything we can! Might have to switch hospitals to get induced early!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Maybe you'll not need it hun, maybe she'll be ready to go at 37 weeks and that could mean you have as little as 2 weeks to go Yay!!!!!


----------



## nicholatmn

wannabubba#4 said:


> Maybe you'll not need it hun, maybe she'll be ready to go at 37 weeks and that could mean you have as little as 2 weeks to go Yay!!!!!

Oh, I hope she wants to come out at 37 weeks! lol! She's so heavy already, I couldn't possibly grasp the concept of carrying 3 more pounds of baby! 
I don't know how moms of multiples do it!


----------



## <3 Always

Hi girls!! Can I join in. My name is Heather, my husband and I are expecting our first, a son, on July 4th. We are still struggling with names but we've got the nursery finished just this past weekend. I wish I knew how to post pictures on here, I would love to It's been such a long road, I can't believe it's almost here. 

The BH are starting to get really strong which is beginning to freak me out. I'm definitely ready to be done but I have my fingers crossed that I will be able to take my boards before our LO makes an appearance.

I'm spending the day today studying and trying to get a bag together for the hospital... any must-haves that you guys can think of to add to the bag? O and what am I suppose to bring for the baby?? outfits? bottles? blankets? I feel so unprepared :(


----------



## nineena

Oh Nicholatm i really hope they sort something out for you, i wouldnt like to think of carrying a baby full term if already 6lbs. Fingers crossed they sort something out for you when you go for next U/S.

Hiya <3 and welcome to the thread, hope you've had a lovely pregnancy so far :) I've not started on my hospital bag yet, going to hopefully purchase one in June with a view to packing it before i'm 35wks coz we're going away with family. Im sure theres quite a few threads on the forum about good ideas in bags, if not im sure these lovely ladies in here have a good few ideas :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome <3 Always - to add pics -go advanced, press attachments icon above text box and that should allow you to browse your files for photos, then upload. This saves them into attachments ,click again to add them to your text xxx

Good luck with the studying (not to much fun lol) and bag packing (fun!!) -yay I done mine last week -but only the bare minimum as I am hoping for a home birth so it's for emergency only lol

Nicholatm - I know what you mean, I feel so heavy. During my last pregnancy, my neighbour was preggers too with twins , she carried them to 40w term and both weighed bigger than my son when he was born. You'd at least expect twins to be slightly smaller but hers were both 8lb (my son was 7lb 4oz). 

xx


----------



## gina8177

nicholatmn said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Nicholatm -Can I ask why you had extra scans in the first place to enable them to gauge a weight at this stage -Is it because your fh was big?
> 
> I am starting to worry incase my little man isn't so little haha -and wondering why some ppl get induced due to big babies and others dont. My sis's second child was 10lb and had shoulder distocia (sp?) - they had to break his collar bone to get him out because it was totally un diagnosed and he got stuck, her fh was average and she looked tiny; plus her first baby was T+10 and just under 6lb so no-one expected it at all.
> 
> xx
> 
> Actually, the nurse midwife tried to figure out where baby was laying and she couldn't reach the head. Her eyes got really big and looked at me and told me that she was a very large baby. So she got a tiny ultrasound machine and found the baby's head. But she saw that the baby is very chubby. So from her calculations (feeling the baby) and from the crappy ultrasound, she thinks the baby is over 6 1//2 lbs. So she ordered an ultrasound so they can measure the baby better (will have it June 8th). She says that normally babies aren't that big at 34 weeks. lol
> I'm worried about shoulder distocia as well. I'm freaked out about it and from the beginning, I've had some inkling that it's going to happen in this birth. Which I'm trying to avoid. So... we're trying everything we can! Might have to switch hospitals to get induced early!Click to expand...

Since you are worried about shoulder dystocia, thought I would mention the Gaskin Maneuver, which is basically going on all fours when this happens. :) You can google it for more info. Thought it might help put you at ease that there are things to try if it does happen. :)


----------



## mightyspu

Hello all! Yes, today is my last day, it's busier than I thought it would be! I am currently having my dinner and waiting for a comedian to arrive and then I will be lighting his show! 

Hello to all the new ladies! I have added you to the list :thumbup:

I will be on holiday as of tomorrow, and will not be updating for a week or so. So if you spot any newcomers that are upset that I have not added them, please could you let them know that normal service will be resumed when I come back! 

I hope you all have a lovely week, thanks for keeping the thread going and I will see you when I come back, all relaxed and ready for the nesting to truly kick in!


----------



## Second_Bump

hiya :) have you come up with any names yet for your little boy?? how have you been feeling with it all?? ive started to get kicks in the ribs and some serious heartburn in the evening... oh not to mention the amount of times i wake up duing the night but apart from that everything been running smoothly :) nice to hear from you especially as your so close to my due date... glad my friend introduced me to this xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Second_Bump said:


> hiya :) have you come up with any names yet for your little boy?? how have you been feeling with it all?? ive started to get kicks in the ribs and some serious heartburn in the evening... oh not to mention the amount of times i wake up duing the night but apart from that everything been running smoothly :) nice to hear from you especially as your so close to my due date... glad my friend introduced me to this xx

Second_bump -Hi, glad to hear your pregnancy has been relatively smooth. I had hyperemesis from week 7- 12, and have had spd since week 13 and been on crutches for the past 4 months, and also have torn abdo muscles lol- so NOT the smoothest or most pain free of pregnancies but he will be totally worth it when he gets here. I am jsut getting a bit fed up now lol :growlmad:. As is my youngest DS -he's 8 and can't quite understand why mummy cant take him to the park etc. I also have a 12 y.o DS and a 15 y.o DD, so a bit ofa gap and I am so excited about having a newborn around the house again. :happydance::happydance:

We haven't decided on a final name choice yet but we are considering either Dawson James (DJ) or Ethan David, but that could all change when we meet him lol.

Hello July mummies - hope everyone is doing well today xxx:hugs:


----------



## nineena

Afternoon lovely ladies :) Hope we're all doing well today and looking forward to the weekend. Mightyspu hope you have a lovely week away and get in some well deserved relaxation and enjoy your mat leave hehe :)

Aww Wannabub love the name choices, but i think Ethan would be my fave

Well feeling lovely and positive today, went for accupuncture and got given my crutches and got a few questions about the SPD condition answered which was lovely and reassuring and am now thinking i will be able to survive with the pain for another 8-10wks :)

Well my little house bunny has gone to the vets today to have her molars filed down again, poor little thing has got dental disease and needs her teeth doing every few months but her husbun is really sad she's gone and has been under the kitchen table sulking all morning and even worse when she comes home feeling all pathetic she'll want loads of love from him but he'll think she abandoned him and will be expecting him to give her cuddles aww breaks my heart to see them sad xx


----------



## mum2beagain

bump hey ladies how is every feeling ?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Mumtobeagain - fat ,fed up and really looking forward to baby time lol - Know I shouldn't be wishing away the pregnancy, as it's going to be my last time ever pregnant but I am getting soooooooooooooooo impatient now haha. And my spd is driving me mad.

Nineena - that's so cute about your lil bunnies -hope they are both feeling better today!!

All other July mummies Hi - hope you are all well, and bumps too of course xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

i know what you mean this is my last bubba 2 i just want to meet him though now ive had so many problems along the way and 5 weeks seems like forever although i know itll fly by in reality lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

mum2beagain said:


> i know what you mean this is my last bubba 2 i just want to meet him though now ive had so many problems along the way and 5 weeks seems like forever although i know itll fly by in reality lol

Yep before we know it lol :haha::haha:-we'll be up to our armpits in dirty nappies and having sleepless nights lol (although I seem to have plenty of those just now anyway)

...then it will be Xmas, New year and having to go back to work in May (for me anyway).

xx


----------



## Natalia2010

Hi All,

My gorgeous son Brandon was born on May 25th via c-section, weighing 7 lbs and 5 ounces at 36 weeks 2 days gestation. I will post a birth story and pictures soon! :flower:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Hey everyone!

Hope your all well and counting down the days like I am!!!! Anyone else looking forward to the fact that from Tuesday we can actually say, when people ask 'when are you due?' we can go 'next month!!!'

For me that seems like a huge milestone, even though I know Ill still have 7 weeks to go lol. Really hoping she doesnt make me wait too long to meet her. :D x


----------



## MRSTJ

A huge congrats Natalia2010, i look forward to seeing the pic's and reading your birth story xx


----------



## rihanna

Hello July Mummies, Hope your all well. I am feeling all fidgety today wishing time away as usual. I am Due 2nd July but hoping very much he is a June baby xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh congrats Natalia2010 - Brandon is so gorgeous -seen his pic on other thread. Looking forward to the full birth story and hoping he gets toi go home very soon. He really is adorable and a great size for 36w gestation and your DH looks so proud. Well done!!!

Mel+bump ,I am SO excited to be able to say just that lol (as soon as June gets here lol) '' we are having a baby next month'' yay

Getting sooooooooooooooooo impatient now and getting bigger every day, like a huge beached whale!!! and my spd is really hurting these past few days too. Bet my little man is late too!!! 

xx


----------



## nineena

Afternoon july mummies :)

Natalia a HUGE congrats on birth of Brandon, he's a little cutie pie :) Hope he's home with you soon xxx

Well we ordered our pram and car seat yesterday so can't wait for that to arrive in a few weeks time. Arghhh i just cant wait for baby to be born, hope the next few weeks goes speeding by for all of us and our lil bubs are nice and on time!!!


----------



## saraxx

Not long left for us now x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well Ladies ... almost June then it's ''next month we are having our babies'' yay!!!!

Don't know about anyone else (and the fact that I have been off sick from work and on crutches due to spd for the past 18 weeks isn't helping) but I am so fed up today!!!!!!!
I feel fat, cumbersome, annoyed, crabbit and just want to be normal- I want to run up the stairs 2 at a time, play ski jumping on the Wii Fit, go for a walk to the shop without a chaperone to carry my bag / basket AAArrgghghhhhh!! Just having a bad day I'spose

Hope everyone else's day is better xxx

Roll on June, and lets hope it goes past nice and speedily lol


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh, I know what you mean with feeling fed up! I just want to be normal again!! :hissy: :haha:
But the good thing is that baby has dropped really really low, so maybe she's getting the memo about me wanting to feel normal again? ;)

How about yours? Your bump drop yet?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

could u ad me pleasee 2nd july with a lil girll


----------



## emsiee

Wannabubba, hope you feel better today :hugs: I felt that way last week.

Nicolatmn, my bump i still really high (saw yours on the bumps page and its really low) Is this your 1st baby? But saying that, my LO is still breech and I really dont think she is gonna turn :nope: so possibility of a c section for me maybe...seeing MW next week.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morining evey1 were due next month arhhhhhhhh


----------



## wannabubba#4

nicholatmn said:


> Oh, I know what you mean with feeling fed up! I just want to be normal again!! :hissy: :haha:
> But the good thing is that baby has dropped really really low, so maybe she's getting the memo about me wanting to feel normal again? ;)
> 
> How about yours? Your bump drop yet?

Hi - and No baby hasn't dropped but with being number 4 I fully expect him not to engage until labour -am hoping anyway lol -its nice to have a bit of relief on the breathing side of things lol (when baby drops ) but would totally kill my spd and as unpleasant as it is now; that would be worse

And yay Danielle -welcome and we are having our babies next month 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
p.s -Mightyspu is on hols but will add you once she returns xxx
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Wannabubba, hope you feel better today :hugs: I felt that way last week.
> 
> Nicolatmn, my bump i still really high (saw yours on the bumps page and its really low) Is this your 1st baby? But saying that, my LO is still breech and I really dont think she is gonna turn :nope: so possibility of a c section for me maybe...seeing MW next week.

I am sure you've already tried it before but get down on all fours, head lower than bottom and rotate those hips; or lean forward on a dining chair/ birthing ball -babies head is heaviest so try and encourage gravity to help xxx

And good luck with mw next week xx:hugs:xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

all i want 2 say is gettt outtt ano am only 35 weeks but i cnt possibly get any bigger i cant even breath propply. and i want 2 c what u look like hehe


----------



## nicholatmn

queenemsie said:


> Wannabubba, hope you feel better today :hugs: I felt that way last week.
> 
> Nicolatmn, my bump i still really high (saw yours on the bumps page and its really low) Is this your 1st baby? But saying that, my LO is still breech and I really dont think she is gonna turn :nope: so possibility of a c section for me maybe...seeing MW next week.

This is my second baby technically (1st one almost 6 years ago... adoption!). :flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive just made a new gess the w8 thred 4 july babies x


----------



## wannabubba#4

bump

Hello ladies -how's all bumps n mums today??

xx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Hey wannabubba#4!

Im feeling good today, althought Im moving everything around in the house and cleaning like crazy lately and I think I over did it yesterday as my hips are sore now! :o|

Cant believe its only 7 weeks to go. Youve only got 6! Are you feeling good? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Mel+bump

6 weeks to go and counting lol -really hope my little guy isn't TOO late lol.

Glad to hear you are doing well, I am fed up moaning over the past week or so; so I'll try not to too much lol -I have spd (been on crutches since week 16) and am getting majorly p***ed off at being in pain all the time; plus I am so bored !!!!!!!!! Ithink I seriously overdone it with 'nesting ' too lol so a few days of rest and no more crazy stuff then hopefully I'll be feeling a bit better, and can stop moaning lol.

This is going to be my last pregnancy (due to spd) and I really enjoyed most of it -cherishing the little bubbas kicks and movements, listening to his heart beat with my prenatal monitor, buying, buying and oh yeah buying blue stuff lol - online shopping is just a wonderful thing when your a bit immobilized lol but now I am officially fed up!!!

Need to shake the negativity I know- hopefuly the sun will shine; that always puts a smile on my face.... puts giant hippo feet and ankles on me too lol but hey -the joys of pregnancy haha

Hope you have a fab day, and ONLY 7weeks to go - are you still working? Before we know it, we'll have our babies in our arms. Take it easy with the nesting. xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning July Mums to be :D

hope every one is feeling ok - ish! I cannot get comfy at all, and all i want to do is sleep!

I wish this nesting lark would kick in soon!

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moringgg am feeling greattt feel like goin on a runn haha think baby is realy low lots of pain in my bum :D didnt think ide eva be happy about that 4 weeks an 2 days 2 gooo


----------



## KKS

Glad everyone is doing well. I don't actullay think pregnancy has sunk in yet! I will get a shock soon! 

My MW told me baby is in a good postion and head is just above the pelvis, i even got to feel it. Woho! what a relief I was convinced she would stay sideways. Just have to keep her like that now. 5 week countdown!


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> Morning July Mums to be :D
> 
> hope every one is feeling ok - ish! I cannot get comfy at all, and all i want to do is sleep!
> 
> 
> xx

Me too..... Im really uncomfortable now and getting really fed up of being fat! lol

Ive started washing LO clothes and my god, I didnt realise how much I had! Far too many
I cannot believe Im only 4 weeks off my due date


----------



## Nats21

Hiya girls. Is anyone else finding it hard to breathe at the moment? I wish he'd drop now as i'm starting to get really uncomfortable, especially as its getting hotter by the day :growlmad:

On a better note :happydance: I think we've pretty much got all of his clothes/furniture/toys etc now that we need which is good, all his clothes have been washed and ironed and now we just need to get a few more newborn outfits and then we're sorted (i think!!) xxx


----------



## emsiee

Nats21 said:


> Hiya girls. Is anyone else finding it hard to breathe at the moment? I wish he'd drop now as i'm starting to get really uncomfortable, especially as its getting hotter by the day :growlmad:
> 
> On a better note :happydance: I think we've pretty much got all of his clothes/furniture/toys etc now that we need which is good, all his clothes have been washed and ironed and now we just need to get a few more newborn outfits and then we're sorted (i think!!) xxx

Yes..Im finding it really difficult to breathe at the moment. I can feel LO head right under my ribs and im really uncomfortable..:cry:

Im waiting with bated breath till she turns and engages but I dont think its gonna happen.

How are we all today? Im planning on sunbathing today...:coffee: Whats everyone elses plans?


----------



## MickyMoo

Morning july mummys :D 
i feel for you ladies !! i cant move or breathe atm lol i have SPD reallly bad and im getting really fed up of waiting for these 4 weeks to pass ! and were getting hot weather again just what we want lol ! 

does any one else not have ankles any more? isnt it funny its the most natural thing in the world yet it causes so much pain and discomfort lol !

hope all july mummys and bumps are well xxxxxxx


----------



## sore-boobs

morning july mummies. hope you are all well. 
I have a question for you all. last night i started to get this pain when i moved in pupic bone. i feel like i've been kicked in the crutch but i havent! if i sit still and dont move i cant really feel it. Any ideas as to what this is?


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls. Is anyone else finding it hard to breathe at the moment? I wish he'd drop now as i'm starting to get really uncomfortable, especially as its getting hotter by the day :growlmad:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yes..Im finding it really difficult to breathe at the moment. I can feel LO head right under my ribs and im really uncomfortable..:cry:
> 
> Im waiting with bated breath till she turns and engages but I dont think its gonna happen.
> 
> How are we all today? Im planning on sunbathing today...:coffee: Whats everyone elses plans?Click to expand...



Yep, especially on walking or climbing stairs etc, but I must admit I prefering this option to baby dropping into my pelvis -as I too have severe spd (on crutches since week 16) and the pain is unbearable at times already :cry: without the added pressure of baby being right on my pubic bone lol :haha:

So echo your impatience MickeyMoo -I am couinting down the days lol :haha::haha: PLEASE dont be TOO late baby boy haha

Queenemsie -fx'd baby turns still xx

Soreboobs -maybe baby has engaged and that is why you are feeling pubic pain now or could be a touch of spd - my pain is mainly central to my pelvis (feel like I have been kicked by a horse) and spreads to my hips, inner thighs and lower back now. 

Hope the sun is going to come out here today too, and plan to spend the day, doing nothing in the garden with my hippo feet in a paddling pool lol :haha:

Have a great day ladies whatever you are all doing xx :hugs: xx


----------



## shortie1990

ONE month till due date :D x


----------



## emsiee

MickyMoo..my ankles are surprisingly fine now (although last time it was hot, they were terrible)

Wannabubba..Not long now and no more SPD..:thumbup: (I have no idea what the pain must be like, but I can imagine its terrible for you)

Sore Boobs...sounds like bubba is moving down and engaging?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am soooooooo fed up woke up feeling like crap ive got not clothes that fit and am cumfy in am tired sore think ive got brused ribs an i just want 2 cry:(


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> am soooooooo fed up woke up feeling like crap ive got not clothes that fit and am cumfy in am tired sore think ive got brused ribs an i just want 2 cry:(

 Oh hun, Just think, in one months time, baby will be here! Thats what keeping me going.
Im fed up about my clothes too (I have 2 pairs of trousers that fit me now and none are really suitable for summer) Im living in black linen trousers and joggers :( 

4 weeks and (hopefully not even that) and you will feel tons better :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

queenemsie said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> am soooooooo fed up woke up feeling like crap ive got not clothes that fit and am cumfy in am tired sore think ive got brused ribs an i just want 2 cry:(
> 
> Oh hun, Just think, in one months time, baby will be here! Thats what keeping me going.
> Im fed up about my clothes too (I have 2 pairs of trousers that fit me now and none are really suitable for summer) Im living in black linen trousers and joggers :(
> 
> 4 weeks and (hopefully not even that) and you will feel tons better :hugs:Click to expand...

ive got ntn a pair of legging that r so thick they make my legs swet ha am wering oh boxies an a t shirt mite go an do some start jumps ano her head realy low mite make her fall out haha
:kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay - for all the ladies on the last box of the ticker.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't wait to join you all -be able to see the light at the end of the tunnel so to speak
haha :haha::haha:

A wee query for you ladies - 

DH came in last night all excited about going to an Airshow in Perth on Sunday. One of his friends is going and suggested he go too with the boys (me too if I wanted to he said, but didn't know if I'd feel up to it or not!!!!) Told the boys about it aswell, now they are all excited too aarrgghh:shrug::shrug:

Thing is ... it is nearly 2 hours drive away from where we live!!! :growlmad:
It is in an airfiled (obviously) with parking in fields quite a distance awy from the actual show; so I wont be able to go -I can barely manage an outing to our local park with my crutches and pain atm. Nevermind -2 hrs each way sitting in the car -ouch!!!! :cry::cry:

So I was a bit taken aback when he told the boys because now if I make a fuss, the boys will be let down. That's the last thing I want, as they miss out on so much with me having spd, and DH says ' your always moaning that we don't do enough with the boys just now, so I thought it would be fun'. 
Yeah would be fun, if it wasn't so far away and I wasn't nearly 35 weeks preggers with fourth baby( realistically I 'know this baby will not be too early but you never really do know, iykwim??) -or if it was soemthing I could enjoy too

Am I just being unresonable?? What would you do? Well tbh, I am asking but how can I tell the boys they cant go somewhere (again because of me). I have even looked up the hospital in the area and thinking I'll just go and just have to put up with it but I get so sore doing nothing but going up to the loo; how the hell would I manage on uneven airfiled ground, with portaloos, limited seating etc ???:cry::cry::cry:

I am so pi**ed at DH just now, and haven't spoken to him since he mentioned it last night :growlmad::growlmad:I was so looking forward to this looooong weekend together too -he had to work last weekend so he is off from today until next Wed. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MickyMoo

bless ya hun couldnt he take the boys and u have a day to your self ? 

If you do want to do is it possible to take a folding light chair with you? my spd is bad but doesnt sound as bad as yours and i wouldnt go i can hardy walk round to do food shopping ! and spending 2 hours in the car is a no no for me lol ! it may really suprise you and be great but you just dont know do you ! depends if you want to take that risk ?? 

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ide go an sit in the car ha take some mags an a flask of tea planes r high in sky so u will be able 2 c them take ur laptop aswel play a few little games thats what i did last week when we went 2 c the bike racing


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> bless ya hun couldnt he take the boys and u have a day to your self ?
> 
> 
> xx

Yes -thanks this is the plan -just feeling a bit sorry for myself cos I can't join in and fed up cos I have been off sick so long (previous to this I'd have loved a day to myself ,but at the moment I have loads of time to myself when they are all at work and school anyways) -and also, what if baby decided to come early?? (long shot I know lol :haha::haha:) 

I definitely couldn't cope with the journey though, so I cannot go and that's that :cry: -but... the boys may as well go and have fun, DD says she'll stay with me - we could have a girly day, but that'll cost me haha :haha::haha: or she'll disappear after half an hour out with her pals 

Thanks for the reality check lol -know I am being silly and hormonal 
:flower::flower:


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:
 

> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> bless ya hun couldnt he take the boys and u have a day to your self ?
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> know I am being silly and hormonal
> :flower::flower:Click to expand...

Your not being silly hun...I would be a little pissed off too if I thought Me, OH and all the kids were planning to spend the weekend together and then this happened.

Im sure you will have a great day with DD. :flower:


----------



## Nats21

queenemsie said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls. Is anyone else finding it hard to breathe at the moment? I wish he'd drop now as i'm starting to get really uncomfortable, especially as its getting hotter by the day :growlmad:
> 
> On a better note :happydance: I think we've pretty much got all of his clothes/furniture/toys etc now that we need which is good, all his clothes have been washed and ironed and now we just need to get a few more newborn outfits and then we're sorted (i think!!) xxx
> 
> Yes..Im finding it really difficult to breathe at the moment. I can feel LO head right under my ribs and im really uncomfortable..:cry:
> 
> Im waiting with bated breath till she turns and engages but I dont think its gonna happen.
> 
> How are we all today? Im planning on sunbathing today...:coffee: Whats everyone elses plans?Click to expand...

Yep I can't wait for him to drop now, just for a bit of relief off my ribs! I had loads of braxton hicks last night too, luckily they weren't painful though, he's being full on wriggly today to, think he wants to come out :thumbup: or that just might be my wishful thinking! 

Edited to say - Just realised i'm in the last box of my ticker yay :happydance: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> bless ya hun couldnt he take the boys and u have a day to your self ?
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> know I am being silly and hormonal
> :flower::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your not being silly hun...I would be a little pissed off too if I thought Me, OH and all the kids were planning to spend the weekend together and then this happened.
> 
> Im sure you will have a great day with DD. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks !!! -DD's idea of fun, is spending my money haha :haha: but it will be nice to have a mum/ daughter day before the new arrival comes I s'pose

xx


----------



## MRSTJ

Why dont you invite some of your girly mates round and have a pamper party for the day that way you can have a relaxing day whilst having a laugh with your mates xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i plan on pampring me self 2 night just got some lavender oil 2 put in me bath hummm good nights sleep 4 me 2 night a think x


----------



## Kailie92

I'm due July 27th with a little boy :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to my bump buddy Mrsbeanbump who had her little boy today

Just under 6 weeks early but doing well, 6lb 2oz in weight - mum and baby both doing well -I am sure once she's home; she'll update us all with story and pics... and baby's name too

Congratulations MrsBB ​
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats Mrsbeanbump xx


----------



## nineena

Morning july bumps and mummies :)

Wow another july baby congrats mrsbb, glad to hear baby's doing so well and cant wait to hear your story and gorgeous piccies :)

Hope no1's feeling too icky in this hot weather and that youre all having lots of relaxation and pamper time. I've started having a nightly bath and hot chocolate just before bed and mmmm it's so lovely.

Not long left now ladies, this is the final hurdle and we will get through it. Oodles of huggles and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and STAY COOL!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Janidog

nineena said:


> Morning july bumps and mummies :)
> 
> Wow another july baby congrats mrsbb, glad to hear baby's doing so well and cant wait to hear your story and gorgeous piccies :)
> 
> Hope no1's feeling too icky in this hot weather and that youre all having lots of relaxation and pamper time. I've started having a nightly bath and hot chocolate just before bed and mmmm it's so lovely.
> 
> Not long left now ladies, this is the final hurdle and we will get through it. Oodles of huggles and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and STAY COOL!!!!!! xxxx

Im loving the fact that i have only 7 weeks to go  and im determined that this little monkey is not going to be late :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Natalia2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My gorgeous son Brandon was born on May 25th via c-section, weighing 7 lbs and 5 ounces at 36 weeks 2 days gestation. I will post a birth story and pictures soon! :flower:

Congrats lovey, he is gorgeous. When was your EDD and I will put you on the list.

Thanks


----------



## mightyspu

I am back! 

I have a very wiggly baby and leaky boobs! I don't think he has engaged yet, but he has always been quite low down, and I am thankful for that from reading that some of you are having problems breathing. My main gripe (and it pales into significance to SPD) is bloody heartburn and indigestion, I have now started getting it at night, and it bloomin wakes me up!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh I hate the heartburn -and I have never suffered with it previously pregnant or not - but this time I think I am being made to pay for 3 previously great pregnancies lol.

Between night leg cramps ,heartburn, achey abdo muscles and spd I am a bit of a zombie these days through lack of sleep lol Fun fun fun xxxxxx

Hope you had a nice week away mightyspu -as for Natalie2010 -I think she was a June EDD,not July. 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi mightyspu- just to add Mrsbeanbumps baby was born yesterday 03 /06 /10 -noted on the front page date is wrong xxx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hope you had a nice week away mightyspu -as for Natalie2010 -I think she was a June EDD,not July.
> 
> xx

Yes, I started to do the maths, and thought it looked a little June like, but I didn't want to say "you can't be in our gang" but she is on the June list, so I figure she has a gang. TBF, I imagine she has much more on her mind atm!


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi mightyspu- just to add Mrsbeanbumps baby was born yesterday 03 /06 /10 -noted on the front page date is wrong xxx

:dohh: still in holiday mode, have no idea what day it is! All sorted now!


----------



## Nats21

Hiya girls, hope you're all well, congrats to Mrsbeanbumps on the birth of her baby. Just to say a month today is my due date :happydance: can't wait! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nats21 said:


> Hiya girls, hope you're all well, congrats to Mrsbeanbumps on the birth of her baby. Just to say a month today is my due date :happydance: can't wait! xx

Yay for another milestone down lol :haha::haha:
Lat month, last box on ticker - just over a week til I am there too lol.


Off to a BBQ today, and I am not a raging alcoholic but for some reason I really feel as though I am missing out today lol . I would love to be able to have several drinks today, sitting in the sun with a long vodka, gingerbeer and lime with lots of ice and a slice of lemon mmmmmmmmmmm; or even just a few really cold beers mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

I'll be breast feeding for the next 6 months too ,so I wont even be partaking in alcohol once little guy is here either, I dont miss it normally but BBQ = FOOD + BOOZE lol 

Have a good day ladies n bumps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, hope you're all well, congrats to Mrsbeanbumps on the birth of her baby. Just to say a month today is my due date :happydance: can't wait! xx
> 
> Yay for another milestone down lol :haha::haha:
> Lat month, last box on ticker - just over a week til I am there too lol.
> 
> 
> Off to a BBQ today, and I am not a raging alcoholic but for some reason I really feel as though I am missing out today lol . I would love to be able to have several drinks today, sitting in the sun with a long vodka, gingerbeer and lime with lots of ice and a slice of lemon mmmmmmmmmmm; or even just a few really cold beers mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'll be breast feeding for the next 6 months too ,so I wont even be partaking in alcohol once little guy is here either, I dont miss it normally but BBQ = FOOD + BOOZE lol
> 
> Have a good day ladies n bumps xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


it's just the thought that you can't have one, that makes you want one..
it's your rebelious side coming out!! :winkwink:
the good weather doesn't help though, makes you miss this things more..

although my latest is all the girls wearing pretty skirts, and shorts and looking pretty glamourous, and i'm a whale waddling around in my maternity clothes, over boiling!! lol..
hope you have a good time though, even if you can't drink... remember you can eat for 2!!
xxxx


----------



## Nats21

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, hope you're all well, congrats to Mrsbeanbumps on the birth of her baby. Just to say a month today is my due date :happydance: can't wait! xx
> 
> Yay for another milestone down lol :haha::haha:
> Lat month, last box on ticker - just over a week til I am there too lol.
> 
> 
> Off to a BBQ today, and I am not a raging alcoholic but for some reason I really feel as though I am missing out today lol . I would love to be able to have several drinks today, sitting in the sun with a long vodka, gingerbeer and lime with lots of ice and a slice of lemon mmmmmmmmmmm; or even just a few really cold beers mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'll be breast feeding for the next 6 months too ,so I wont even be partaking in alcohol once little guy is here either, I dont miss it normally but BBQ = FOOD + BOOZE lol
> 
> Have a good day ladies n bumps xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Haha I know what you mean, I went to the pub today and was sat outside seeing all the nice alcoholic drinks on offer and I was there with my coke! It had lots of ice in though so that made me feel slightly better :haha: xx


----------



## mrsmartin91

Just wabted to see my ticker!


----------



## emsiee

Morning all...hope your all well!
Hope you had a good hol mightyspyu..:thumbup:

Well, a little update on me.. since my LO is breech...I had a LOT of movement on Thursday, so much in fact I thought she was gonna break out of my tummy lol. I am very hopeful that she has made the big turnaround as ive never felt anything like that before..will find out on Wed at MW appointment. Not getting hopes up though.

How is everyone else today? How is your weekend going? xx

Oooops forgot to add....Im soooo glad Spelbound won BGT last night!! Thought they were brill!


----------



## rihanna

Good morning girlies. I had awfull period cramps all night but it must mean baby is engaging or something ( i hope) so not too bothered! LOL


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Good morning girlies. I had awfull period cramps all night but it must mean baby is engaging or something ( i hope) so not too bothered! LOL

I have period type backache and tummy niggles today too ever since I woke up. Im not too bothered either!


----------



## wannabubba#4

allier276 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nats21 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls, hope you're all well, congrats to Mrsbeanbumps on the birth of her baby. Just to say a month today is my due date :happydance: can't wait! xx
> 
> Yay for another milestone down lol :haha::haha:
> Lat month, last box on ticker - just over a week til I am there too lol.
> 
> 
> Off to a BBQ today, and I am not a raging alcoholic but for some reason I really feel as though I am missing out today lol . I would love to be able to have several drinks today, sitting in the sun with a long vodka, gingerbeer and lime with lots of ice and a slice of lemon mmmmmmmmmmm; or even just a few really cold beers mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'll be breast feeding for the next 6 months too ,so I wont even be partaking in alcohol once little guy is here either, I dont miss it normally but BBQ = FOOD + BOOZE lol
> 
> Have a good day ladies n bumps xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> it's just the thought that you can't have one, that makes you want one..
> it's your rebelious side coming out!! :winkwink:
> the good weather doesn't help though, makes you miss this things more..
> 
> although my latest is all the girls wearing pretty skirts, and shorts and looking pretty glamourous, and i'm a whale waddling around in my maternity clothes, over boiling!! lol..
> hope you have a good time though, even if you can't drink... remember you can eat for 2!!
> xxxxClick to expand...

Totally true lol :haha::haha::haha:

And I did eat enough for two haha - my sis had made a feast ,and I couldn't decide what I wanted so ended up with a plate piled high mmmmmmmmm :blush::blush:

Have to agree about the jealousy towards glam skinny girls lol -I never had a perfect bod (espec after three other kids) but I do miss my bikini tops and shorts and fitted dresses and kaftans and oh my legs -I have tree trunks where they used to be now lol xxx


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie we are due the same day! Do you have any feelings about when LO will come? I have been praying for a 38 week labour forever and have a feeling i might get it! Im so excited!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Queenemsie -I loved Spelbound too, weren't they just brilliant?? Such strength and skill, WOW fabulous, so glad they won too.

And the symptom spotting begins again lol haha :haha::haha::haha:, I am already watching out for any niggles but so far only BH (and not uncomfortable yet, just tight) but then I am nearly a couple of weeks behind you queenemsie and Rihanna so a bit early for me I 'spose lol.

Wonder who'll have the next July due baby?? -guaranteed he/she wont wait until July lol -so exciting, felt like time had stood still for a while there but with babies beginning to arrive, looks ike timemay speed up again lol

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## rihanna

Ooh but every braxton hick is a step closer eh wannabubba? I havnt had any i dont think ( maybe 1 lot i can think of at 34 wks lasting about 10min!!) How exciting, feel like we are on the home stretch now! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> Ooh but every braxton hick is a step closer eh wannabubba? I havnt had any i dont think ( maybe 1 lot i can think of at 34 wks lasting about 10min!!) How exciting, feel like we are on the home stretch now! xxx

Yep I am getting really excited now ,I must admit lol. We tried out our birthing pool on Friday - to check for leaks and see where we were putting it etc and it suddenly made everything so real -LIke OMG we ARE having another baby soon lol 

I want him fully cooked, and have to reach 37 weeks or it wouldn't be safe for my homebirth but PLEASE dont be too late my little baby boy lol :haha::haha: -I am dying to meet you and get my body and mobility back (been on crutches for the past 19 weeks :growlmad:)

Hope things go really well for you too Rihanna xx :hugs:xx


----------



## rihanna

You too Hun! Ouchie cruthes for 19 weeks...you'll have arms like popeye when LO arrives! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> You too Hun! Ouchie cruthes for 19 weeks...you'll have arms like popeye when LO arrives! xx

Wish this was true lol -at least I'd have great upper strength for carrying my LO etc but I feel my muscles have totally wasted away as I can only use my crutches for really short periods of time (although they do help relieve some of the weight/ pressure on my pelvis, it still aggravates my spd, aggravates my torn abdo muscles and gives me huge blisters on my hands too lol) so I spend more time totally immobile than anything -So I will be like a huge jelly fish ,all weak and floppy lol :haha::haha:

At least ,I am beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel xxx


----------



## rihanna

HeHeHe How great is pregnancy!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Haha -FUN FUN FUN - All the way lol :haha::haha:

In saying that ,in all honesty -I have cherished all the nice things about being pregnant this time (going to have to be my last as I couldn't do this again with a toddler /infant and I am getting too old to wait)

I love feeling his little kicks and hearing his heart beat ,and buying the baby things, decorating his nursery etc. I have more bump pics than ever before (with my other three pregnancies combined lol) as I want to be able to look back fondly on this time, so moaning asides - I do love my bump lol and being pregnant is one of the most wonderful miracles of life and once he has arrived I know everything will have been worth it .


xx :hugs: xx:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morningggg ladies how lazy am i only just got up an its 1pm:O


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> morningggg ladies how lazy am i only just got up an its 1pm:O

Lucky you -I am sleeping terribly just now, would love to go to bed and get up at lunchtime-- even just once more before my little man arrives lol :haha:
cos sure as hell wont be doing it afterwards


Enjoy it, and your body obviously needed it xx :hugs: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano since ive been preg ive been having the best nights sleep eva am dead 2 the world ha even started snoring ha


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> queenemsie we are due the same day! Do you have any feelings about when LO will come? I have been praying for a 38 week labour forever and have a feeling i might get it! Im so excited!

Oooooh I hope you do get it!

I have a feeling LO is gonna come at the end of June (a 39 week labour) I bloody hope so! I wouldnt say no to a 37/38 week one either...lol but I dont think im gonna be that lucky. 

I was thinking today if I have to have a c section, I will have my LO in my arms in 3 weeks time...cant believe that at all.

Wannabubba, I bet checking the birthing pool was exciting for you! Why im more scared of labour this time round than the first I dont know.....I just want it out of the way now....


----------



## nineena

Evening july mummies :) Hope everyone's enjoying the remains of the weekend :) Nice to see everyone sounding so upbeat and positive even if we dont all particularly feel it. 

Had a lovely weekend here, accupuncture really must be working coz i managed to go shopping with crutches for 3 whole hours and didnt end up in tears woohoo now i just need sleep to improve for the final 7weeks, still cant have everything i spose teehee :) Ooo and bought some amazingly cute baby bonnets, they were only £1 on market so i couldnt resist :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Evening july mummies :) Hope everyone's enjoying the remains of the weekend :) Nice to see everyone sounding so upbeat and positive even if we dont all particularly feel it.
> 
> Had a lovely weekend here, accupuncture really must be working coz i managed to go shopping with crutches for 3 whole hours and didnt end up in tears woohoo now i just need sleep to improve for the final 7weeks, still cant have everything i spose teehee :) Ooo and bought some amazingly cute baby bonnets, they were only £1 on market so i couldnt resist :)

Glad the accupuncture seems to be helping - remember to not overdo things though lol -we've both been there haha :haha:

I loved putting lovely wee bonnets on my daughter in the nice weather -so cute!!!!!

I have just had a lovely wee couple of hours snoozing, and I feel so much better for it. Pouring with rain here, so the rain was beating down on the window pane and it sounded so relaxing and soothing and oh just bliss ... I love the sunshine, but still love the sound of torrential rain on the window pane lol xx 

Hope everyone else is still enjoying the sun xx

Love to mums and bumps xx :hugs: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha am not 2 bad 2 day just had a pain in my bum all day hahah TMI


----------



## nineena

Lol wannabub know what you mean but i seem to be more knackered than in pain this weekend which i think is a major breakthrough. Hubby sez im like an over tired kid, falling asleep on settee but refuse to go to bed coz its too early Did go for a nice afternoon nap though this afternoon and pretty sure i could have stayed there til tomorrow if my hips would let me sleep.

Danielle sorry you're having pains, few of us here know all too well about that and pain is NEVER nice imo. Have you got a heat pack you can put on the base of your spine? That's really good at alleviating pain.

Oooh girls can i ask is there like a general policy re midwfie visits with first born? Coz my friend is due in just under 6 wks and had a very normal pregnancy, no complications, measurements etc all bang on and been told from 35wks she has to be seen weekly and been booked in for a scan at 40wks. Now although i havent had my 34wk appt yet and im under consultant care too, im pretty sure they told me it would be 34 36 38 39 40 etc and only scan if there were problems. Now i know each area is different but my friend lives under 2 miles from me and is in same PCT lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Oooh girls can i ask is there like a general policy re midwfie visits with first born? Coz my friend is due in just under 6 wks and had a very normal pregnancy, no complications, measurements etc all bang on and been told from 35wks she has to be seen weekly and been booked in for a scan at 40wks. Now although i havent had my 34wk appt yet and im under consultant care too, im pretty sure they told me it would be 34 36 38 39 40 etc and only scan if there were problems. Now i know each area is different but my friend lives under 2 miles from me and is in same PCT lol

With my first Nineena, it was as you described, fortnightly then weekly but that was 16 years ago lol- so many things have changed since then lol :haha::haha: but I wouldn't have thought 40w scans were normal practice - Is it a growth scan?- maybe she's measuring big for dates/ small for dates or a presentation scan? -maybe transverse or breech, or maybe there's a degree of placental praevia they are keeping an eye on.

I really dont know, I was hoping for a later scan to check bubs and placental position and estimated weight lol -as I am planning ahomebirth but they dont even do these routinely.

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how r all you 2 day ive got the midwife 2 day yay pray 4 good news


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nineena said:


> Lol wannabub know what you mean but i seem to be more knackered than in pain this weekend which i think is a major breakthrough. Hubby sez im like an over tired kid, falling asleep on settee but refuse to go to bed coz its too early Did go for a nice afternoon nap though this afternoon and pretty sure i could have stayed there til tomorrow if my hips would let me sleep.
> 
> Danielle sorry you're having pains, few of us here know all too well about that and pain is NEVER nice imo. Have you got a heat pack you can put on the base of your spine? That's really good at alleviating pain.
> 
> Oooh girls can i ask is there like a general policy re midwfie visits with first born? Coz my friend is due in just under 6 wks and had a very normal pregnancy, no complications, measurements etc all bang on and been told from 35wks she has to be seen weekly and been booked in for a scan at 40wks. Now although i havent had my 34wk appt yet and im under consultant care too, im pretty sure they told me it would be 34 36 38 39 40 etc and only scan if there were problems. Now i know each area is different but my friend lives under 2 miles from me and is in same PCT lol

my appotments are evey 2 weeks with no extra scan i want 1 tho havent seen lo 4 soooo long ha


----------



## emsiee

Nineena, my appointments are fortnightly from 34 weeks, have 36 one on Wed and then its weekly from 38 weeks on. If bubs is still breech on Wed, MW said she was gonna send me for a scan so maybe thats what happened with your friend??

Danielle, Hope your MW appointment goes well today

Im watching recorded baby programmes all day today..:thumbup: and have just finished my hospital bag..woohoo..its seems so much more real now...:happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i think i might get my hospital bag out later oh paked it an i bet u he hasent folded anythin an it will be like a bag of rags ha


----------



## wannabubba#4

My last mw appt was at week 31, and my next one is at week 36 lol -things are going well though, so I am not too worried but just seemed so long even for a fourth baby lol. 

The home birth co-ordinators should take over then, so I dont know if I'll go to weekly or fortnightly appointments or if they'll just say 'call us if there's a prob or you go into labour lol'. My last appt ,the mw said if she misses my next appt then hopefully she'll see me at the birth 

xDaniellex - hope all goes well today at mw, and yeah check your bag lol -Ilove my DH t obits but wouldn't trust him to packmy hospital bags -he'd pack tiny thongs or something - not so practical with huge maternity pads lol and he'd not iron or fold things correctly either lol xx


----------



## Nats21

Afternoon july mommies :wave:

For the last day or so i've been getting bad backache and woke up a few times in the night with a period type pain and stomach contracting, about a week ago I had diarrhea for a couple of days which went away by itself (i am on iron tablets but i've been on them for a while and i usually suffer with constipation on them not diarrhea). Anyone think that its starting for me or is my body deceiving me?! :wacko: xx


----------



## nineena

Hiya girlies :)

Hope everyone is having a lovely day and all those seeing m/w's hope it goes well.

Hmmm that's why i'm perplexed about friend's care, baby is head down and is showing bang on for measurements and she's not had any problems atall throughout, just seems really really odd.

Ughh well baby feels REALLY heavy today, everytime i move it's like i can feel the whole of baby moving with me like if i lie on my side it's like baby rolls over like a second after with a thud omg it's so heavy haha please tell me that's normal or am i just even more weird


----------



## emsiee

nineena said:


> Hiya girlies :)
> 
> 
> 
> Ughh well baby feels REALLY heavy today, everytime i move it's like i can feel the whole of baby moving with me like if i lie on my side it's like baby rolls over like a second after with a thud omg it's so heavy haha please tell me that's normal or am i just even more weird

I feel like that somedays too....all very normal, :thumbup: 

Danielle, your brave trusting OH to do your hospital bag arent you?.. lol, Is he good at that sort of thing then? Mine isnt..far from it..No way would I trust him to do it..lol I would end up with pre pregnancy sized clothes in there lol


----------



## nineena

OMG if i let hubby do my hospital bag id end up without knickers in there or he'd forget to put baby clothes in or something, bless him.

Ooooh do you think it's too early to start washing baby clothes?????


----------



## wannabubba#4

I've washed stuff already -took advantage of the nice weather we had. 
Glad I did - there is torrential rain here at the moment, it has been battering off the window for the past 15 mins and my garden has totally flooded already lol and hailstones too -it was 18 degrees out there 20 mins ago (albeit overcast) , wth???? hailstones lol 

Need to go and pick up my youngest from school - he left without a jacket this morning lol - I am gonna get so drenched jsut hobbling to the car haha

xx


----------



## nineena

Oh i would LOVE a good downpour here, its really muggy and theres been a big black cloud looming since 9am but doesnt seem to want to empty.

Right this might be another stupid question but when people are doing their hospital bags are they putting baby stuff in with theirs or should i be doing a seaparate bag of just baby stuff? Just dont want to be lumbered with loads of bags


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have three bags lol -not planning on needing them as going for home birth but
1) labour stuff only
2) coming home - me stuff
3) baby bag -couple of different size sleepsuits, vests ,shawl, hat nappies ,baby wipes, etc.

One bag would be fine though, I just didn't have one big enough lol -and wanted to know exactly where everyhting was, so DH didn't have to try and find things on the day lol 


p.s. I LOVE a good downpour too -if I was fitter I'd be out there dancing in it lol 


xx


----------



## nineena

when we were out on Friday evening and it was really hot and muggy there was an ominous looking cloud in the distance that i was trying to persuade hubby to find coz i so would have stood out in it as it chucked it down, think theres nothing more refreshing than rain when it's hot :) he wasnt having any of it though, even though i did persuade him to drive 220miles last month to find a good chippy lmao


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol was that there and back or was it a 440 mile round trip for a decent chippy?? lol

We've now got thunder yay!! I love thunderstorms; just wish it was later (and dark) to appreciate the lightning more 

xx


----------



## nineena

umm im not quite sure to be honest, we went to southport initially and they had none then went to blackpool and they didnt smell right so we went to north wales and back and boy was it worth it :)

You're making me jealous now with the weather there. Thunder has got to be my all time favourite esp if there's a good lightning display with it although i dont like the one that harms people, just want it to stay pretty looking in the sky :)

Hubby is pretty good, when i had my ice cream craving we drove around for 4hrs trying to find the chocolate ice cream that i wanted, didnt find it coz every thorntons we went to had sold out but 13wks after initially craving it i got a 3 scoop one this weekend....omg it was HEAVENLY, think he sees it as consolation for me not waking in early hours craving unusual things haha


----------



## mightyspu

Hello all! I have been cracking on with the Maternity leave projects - making curtains today!

As for washing the baby clothes, All done here! Unfortunately, I have nowhere to put them all, we still need some drawers! 

Midwife on Wednesday, but parenting classes tomorrow! woo!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Hello all! I have been cracking on with the Maternity leave projects - making curtains today!
> 
> As for washing the baby clothes, All done here! Unfortunately, I have nowhere to put them all, we still need some drawers!
> 
> Midwife on Wednesday, but parenting classes tomorrow! woo!

Clever you making your own curtains - I can''t even sew on a button lol

Have fun at the parenting class, and hope all is good at mw xx


----------



## mightyspu

tbh, it has taken me several hours to do one side! :haha: and my stitching is ultra wonky!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hiii back from the midwife with some brill news am in slowww labour hehe but it could take another 2-3 weeks but i dnt care she said i was in labour ha


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> hiii back from the midwife with some brill news am in slowww labour hehe but it could take another 2-3 weeks but i dnt care she said i was in labour ha

Ooooh how exciting! How did she know? Did she do an internal?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope been gettin pains 2 day an she witnest 3 of them an said there deffo doing something but they could start and stop there 2 strong 2 be bhs and my back is killlinng


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> nope been gettin pains 2 day an she witnest 3 of them an said there deffo doing something but they could start and stop there 2 strong 2 be bhs and my back is killlinng

Oh right...:flower:

Woohoo! Could be a June baby then?!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hopefully am rely uncumfy not so much as pains but just realy sore like perido pains that r constantly there if u get ha


----------



## MickyMoo

xdaniellexpx said:


> hiii back from the midwife with some brill news am in slowww labour hehe but it could take another 2-3 weeks but i dnt care she said i was in labour ha

JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: big time lol good luck hun xxx:thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

MickyMoo said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> hiii back from the midwife with some brill news am in slowww labour hehe but it could take another 2-3 weeks but i dnt care she said i was in labour ha
> 
> JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha: big time lol good luck hun xxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

u will still go b4 me wach haha


----------



## nicholatmn

I have a scan tomorrow to say how big the baby is. Midwife bets 7 1/2lbs tomorrow. We'll see! lol!


----------



## sore-boobs

we had our first antenatal class tonight and i have to say i wasnt that impressed i can honestly say i have learnt more from bnb than i did from tonight. All it was was a midwife telling us the 3 stages of labour, next week is all about pain relief, im hoping it will be better. 

im 34weeks tomorrow:happydance: time is flying by.

hope all you other july mummys are well this evening.:kiss:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano i neva went 2 classes think ive lernt enuf off this. ive got a feeling 2 night will be the night ha


----------



## Nats21

sore-boobs said:


> we had our first antenatal class tonight and i have to say i wasnt that impressed i can honestly say i have learnt more from bnb than i did from tonight. All it was was a midwife telling us the 3 stages of labour, next week is all about pain relief, im hoping it will be better.
> 
> im 34weeks tomorrow:happydance: time is flying by.
> 
> hope all you other july mummys are well this evening.:kiss:

Yeah we had similar lessons to you, first class was stages of labour, second class was pain relief, third class involved after having the baby and fourth class was about breastfeeding and nappy changing etc. We only went to the first two classes though as we were on holiday for the next two. 

Congratulations Danielle, hope this is it for you! :hugs: I've been having period type pains for the last day and some backache too so i'm hoping i'll be joining you soon! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just thort they would stop its been constant since 5pm had on off pains b4 that if am nt gettin period ake its back ake or the other way round ha


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

i'm due july 8th! team yellow!


----------



## venusrockstar

I can't believe I have 4 weeks left...due July 6th


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oo in the middle of realy strong back ake its not like a wave it just had a peak then goes dull again if u get me its made me go all hot owwwww


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies

Nicholatmn -good luck today with your scan - Can I ask, is there a reason for another scan? - Is it just to check growth or presentation?

xDaniellex - How are things progressing? ,sounded promising from your last post - although I had similar stories with my first baby -lots of 'Is this it??' moments and then she was still 3 days overdue lol.


Hope all July mummies are well today xx


----------



## emsiee

Danielle,
Any news?

Im dying to know!

I cant wait for my MW appointment tomorrow....we shall know one way or the other if I have to have a c section or not. Im not gonna sleep tonight (not that I do anyway)

Nicolatmn, update us with the news as soon as you know x


----------



## nicholatmn

The scan is for growth. A couple pages back (two weeks ago), I posted about the midwife being concerned about the weight of the baby and if I can deliver naturally. 
At 34+3 weeks, at my last visit, she said she had never felt a baby this big at this gestation (guess she's been handling small babies!?). She figured the baby weighed at least 6 1/2lbs to 7lbs. 
So today I am getting a growth scan. Which means right now... if the baby is growing like average babies, she's about 7 1/2 - 8lbs! :wacko: :haha:

It's only 6:30am here, and the appointment is at 9:15am. So I'll update you all when I get back (or from my phone if I'm lucky!) :flower: :kiss:
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

nicholatmn said:


> The scan is for growth. A couple pages back (two weeks ago), I posted about the midwife being concerned about the weight of the baby and if I can deliver naturally.
> At 34+3 weeks, at my last visit, she said she had never felt a baby this big at this gestation (guess she's been handling small babies!?). She figured the baby weighed at least 6 1/2lbs to 7lbs.
> So today I am getting a growth scan. Which means right now... if the baby is growing like average babies, she's about 7 1/2 - 8lbs! :wacko: :haha:
> 
> It's only 6:30am here, and the appointment is at 9:15am. So I'll update you all when I get back (or from my phone if I'm lucky!) :flower: :kiss:
> x

Sorry -remember now ,you did post that already -blame the baby brain.

Hope all goes well today and that baby looks lovely xx


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies :)

Danielle so very exciting, really hope everything is progressing smoothly and you have your LO with you soon :)

Nichole good luck today with scan!!!

Good luck all those with midwife appts too :)

Not much going on here for me today, just sat in waiting for food shopping to be delivered then going to parentcraft class thing this evening xxxx


----------



## nicholatmn

Okay, so the scan went well. 
Learned baby is back to back, so I need to find a way to turn her around before birth!
She is 6lbs 10ounces according to the scan and has a slightly big head (like her daddy! lol). 
She was very stubborn and didn't like getting photos taken of her face, so she kept moving it. Sonographer said she was the most stubborn baby she's ever had (funny, the one at my 20 week scan said the same thing :haha:). 

:flower:

Btw, anyone ever in loads of pain after ultrasounds? It's like this baby hates me and rips my muscles down there after every ultrasound? :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad your scan went well -lovely average sized baby then, apart from a slightly big head. You must be glad. 

Not long for you now xx


----------



## nineena

Nicole glad scan went well and everything looking good :)

Well i just got back from midwife (forgot appt was today lol) and i'm measuring almost 36wks so theyre quite concerned coz ive measured bang on dates every other time. Said she managed to get a good feel and believes it's all baby and that she can deffo feel head in pelvis and bum right up in my ribs also said that if i was midwife led they would not be letting me get overdue however as i'm consultant led it's got to be his decision. Have got an appt with consultant in 2wks and she's hoping they'll go for a growth scan and book me in for an induction coz theres a significatnyl high risk of me bleeding if i have a larger baby whilst on anti-coagulants. She's also told me i need to vigilant of any pains and ring labour ward if i start getting anything and again if i get headaches coz shes concerned about sudden onset of swelling in my fingers and feet although blood pressure was fine. Baby sounds fine on doppler though got a good strong hb and she could hear movement too.

Is it normal for baby's just to have a really sudden growth spurt? I dont have any complications other than being on anticoagulants and apparently the usual concern with that is it can cause smaller babies sigh xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Nineena

Hope you are okay. Just like to say that fundal height doesn't seem at all accurate going by stories on here- ppl being told they are having tiny babies and having average sized 7-8lb ones and others being told huge babies and having little ones, so try not to worry. And if you get another scan to confirm, then great -you'll get to see your litle one again. And also I was told 3cm either side for fh and they aren't concerned. Obviuosly this are different in your case, due to anti-coags etc so it is sensible to be vigilant and take no risks but try not to worry too much.

xx


----------



## MRSTJ

I wouldnt really pay much notice to the fundal height to be honest as ive been measuring 38/39 weeks. But when i went and had a growth scan at 34 weeks baby only weighed 4lb 14oz which was about right. I have another growth scan a week from today so we will see what the differance is.

I hope all july mummies and bumps are all ok xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morning ladies 

am hereee bk after a day in hospial turnes out wen i have been losing my sites goin blurly i have a virus in my head wich was makin my bp drop:( 

pluss i was on the mashine an was getting contactions reaching 2 37% i had 3 in 10 mins is that good ha? i didnt feel them eather yay


----------



## Laura80

Does anyone else think time is moving way too slowly?? These last few weeks are really dragging for me.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

veryyy slowly evey the hours are longer ha


----------



## mightyspu

boooo, mw found sugar in my pee again. this is the 2nd time, so I have a bloodtest next week for diabetes. Baby is measuring spot on and hb is fine, so I am not too worried, but we'll see!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon all, Well i had an adventurous day yesterday, should have had antenatal class last night but felt really poorly, went really dizzy, sickly and kept get hot and cold flushes and my BP had gone to 142/98 so i rang docs who told me to ring delivery suite who obviously told me to come up to be checked over. Well they decided pretty early on that baby was fine and it wasnt any gestational problem but my pulse was extremely slow. Got seen initially by 2 obstetric docs who were arguing, one saying i had an irregular heartbeat and uneven bloodflow so they did an ECG and decided from that i deffo had something wrong with my heart coz the ECG wasnt right so they wanted me seen by the cardiac time so i had to sit and wait. Had bloods taken and in the meantime night staff came on so the night obstetric doc came to see me and decided that it was very likely i had a clot in my lung and needed a chest xray so i got sent off for that and then admitted to maternity ward to wait for A&E medics to see me. They came just after 1am and told me that the obstetric docs had gone completely OTT and there was no evidence of cardiac problems or a clot in lung and that bloods had suggested infection and said it was likely to be middle ear infection with vertigo and prescribed anti-biotics. It was just absolutely crazy BUT the nursing staff on the maternity ward are absolutely lovely, you can help yourself to tea, coffee and hot chocolate and theyre really friendly, brought me weetabix with hot milk and kept coming in asking if they could get anything for me so came home very early hours of the morning coz i didnt want to stay in overnight and just flopped into bed knackered, think ive had the best night's sleep i've had in AGES though lol!!!!

Made me realise though that i really do need to get my hospital bag packed lmao


----------



## xdaniellexpx

u wernt the only 1 in hospital then i was in there 7 hours had 2 wait 4 3 hours 2 been seen 2 :(


----------



## mightyspu

Ha! you two very much beat my "iddy bit of sugar in my pee"! hope are both feeling ok today.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am soooo bored theres ntn 2 do at alll arrrrrrrrrhhhhh


----------



## mightyspu

Have you not got any projects to keep you going?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope nothing i feel like takin the dogs out but i cant they pull 2 much and they need a bath wich i cant so so am stuck in with 2 smelly dogs ha turchure


----------



## mightyspu

How about making some meals for the freezer?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i wud if i could i live in ohs parents n its always full wish i had my own place gurr ill just have 2 grin a bare it


----------



## nineena

Aww girls sorry there's a few of us being poorly, how are you feeling now Danielle? Mighty hope you're feeling ok too. Well im feeling ok i think, still incredibly dizzy and my pulse is only 56 but they never really said what i should do about it only that if i felt short of breath or in pain to go back lol so ive not been doing a lot really coz i dont want to over exert myself, funny thing is bubs HB is between 140 and 150 so almost 3 times my own so its clearly not bothering her lol, think ill be having an early night coz i'm absolutely shattered and hope that the antibiotics start working fast

hugs everyone xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks love, I hope you stabilise soon, I think taking it easy is the best thing you can do!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring ladies how is evey 1 2 day i feeel greattt hah dont no y cudnt sleep last night and my bobbies have turned in2 taps haha


----------



## MickyMoo

Morning ladies i hope all july mummys are well and sleeping at night unlike me lol !! mu OH seens to be getting in daddy moad and not sleeping waking every few hours i feel like my LO is here all ready lol. 

Any way total pointless post but ................................. im 37 weeks today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: wohooooooooo


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am 37 weeks 2 morrow woo makin babys cot up 2 day woooooo


----------



## shortie1990

ooo, I'm 37weeks on saturday, hope LO doesnt keep me waiting too long, I'm fed up and want to meet him!

Suppose I should start packing a hospital bag though eh lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had my bag paked at 30 weeks haha had a mad nesting day 2 day rooms spotlis


----------



## MickyMoo

shortie1990 said:


> ooo, I'm 37weeks on saturday, hope LO doesnt keep me waiting too long, I'm fed up and want to meet him!
> 
> Suppose I should start packing a hospital bag though eh lol

how have you held back lol ive re packed mine 3 times haha :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

HELPPPPPPPPPP i had no sterch marks on my bumponly on my hips just got out the bath an its got 8 :O:O:O:O:O they have apperd ova night big angry n purple nooooo


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies :) Nice to see everyone feeling so positive on this lovely day.

Still feeling ropey here but have a nice lie in bed til after 12 then got into shower and came down for some lunch and actually feel much better, still on resting orders though which is annoying but thankfully ive got lovely bnb ladies to occupy my time hehe. I'm so jealous about all you ladies approaching due date, feels like this next 6 weeks is going to drag sooooo much and im sure ive been 33wks pregnant forever haha.

Make sure you're all taking it easy and oodles of huggles xxx


----------



## nineena

xdaniellexpx said:


> HELPPPPPPPPPP i had no sterch marks on my bumponly on my hips just got out the bath an its got 8 :O:O:O:O:O they have apperd ova night big angry n purple nooooo


lol mine appeared last week was NOT a happy bunny!!!!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its like they have been hideing am jumped out there all under my belly button so will they be by my pubic area when am bk 2 normal


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies
Danielle and Nineena hope you are both feeling better -Nineena I collapsed in work last year, low BP, unusual ECG (I work in cardiothoracics lol and they had me on a bed and monitored really quickly lol) - they had me terrified thinking I had a serious cardiac condition, had to go for 24 hour tape and cardiac monitoring etc, and in the end up I was diagnosed with Meniere's disease (inner ear) lol. I felt really shaky and light headed for about a week only - hope your symptoms go soon too.

Mightyspu -hope your GTT is okay.

For all the ladies reached/ or reaching 37 weeks yay!!!!!!!
Another fabbie milestone -baby is term!!!! I want to be there too lol.

xx


----------



## nineena

Oh thankyou so much for that, i didnt realise that ear infection could cause low pulse youve made me feel a million times better :) Am feeling loads better as the day's going on so the antibiotics must be in my system now, still dizzy but pulse is marginally better and feels much stronger.

Oooh got myself all excited about an hr ago, finally decided to start washing baby's clothes teehee they look SO cute whirling round in the machine, cant wait for the cutie things to be hung up to dry, makes everything seem so very real


----------



## shortie1990

MickyMoo said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> ooo, I'm 37weeks on saturday, hope LO doesnt keep me waiting too long, I'm fed up and want to meet him!
> 
> Suppose I should start packing a hospital bag though eh lol
> 
> how have you held back lol ive re packed mine 3 times haha :haha:Click to expand...

Just VERY lazy ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## nineena

xdaniellexpx said:


> its like they have been hideing am jumped out there all under my belly button so will they be by my pubic area when am bk 2 normal

I doubt it hun, they'll eventually go sort of thin and silvery but stay in that area. Ive got millions of old ones as im a terrible yo-yo dieter and theyre all in the same area they were when i was at my heaviest


----------



## xdaniellexpx

o well no bakineis 4 me any more just had a nice 3 hr nap feel goood hehe


----------



## emsiee

Hello people

Nineena, hope you are feeling better :flower:
Danielle, dont worry too much about the stretchies..they will fade in time

Well, got back from the MW yesterday and she reckons bubs is now head down :happydance: I had 4 people feel my tummy to confirm lol! She reckons LO has a bony bottom. Anyway, shes 4/5 engaged now which im pleased about so lets hope she actually stays there now. 

Im full term tomorrow too and cant believe it....think im gonna book reflexology next week to see if we can meet LO sooner rather than later...:baby:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo i fancy reflexolgy how much is it about?


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> oooo i fancy reflexolgy how much is it about?

Ive been looking around and averages about £30 - £40 per session


----------



## xdaniellexpx

might have a little look at some places round here it made my anty go in2 labour


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsi -glad little one is now head down and nearly fully engaged -so hopefully WILL stay head down.

Isn't it funny -feels like I have been preggers fro ever, and all of a sudden the July mums-to-be are all becoming term and within a few weeks we' ll be having loads of new arrivals.

Yay!!! 

Danielle -dont worry too much about stretchies -they really do fade and are hardly noticeable after a while, I had tonnes with my first pregnancy, bump, thighs, bum, breasts lol xx


----------



## rihanna

yay i am full term tomorrow! so happy that im on the home stretch.

I have had a very easy pregnancy but am struggling with carrying the weight of him now. My bump is really big and as im still at work i bump it on the desks at work and its constantly sore, i am soooo tired too and nothing fits. Anyway mini-rant over!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

quite a few of us full term 2 morrow little isabellas heads sooo low its hurting can feel the pain in my foof like by my weee hole any 1 else get this?


----------



## saraxx

Times flying by, but baby just wont get out my ribs tonight ouch!!


----------



## nineena

ughhh ladies i wish i could agree and say time's flying by but im pretty sure it's stood still for me lol. 

Mind you i cant believe that there's loads of July mummies getting full term, does make things seem a lot more real, i hope theres not too many of us going over our due dates and that these july bubs are as eager to meet us as we are to meet them :)

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening xxx


----------



## emsiee

Danielle, Ive heard good things about reflexology and acupuncture for inducing labour too..:thumbup:

I also got the pains you are describing Danielle...:flower:

Full Term today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance: Right, C`mon baby, im sooooo ready when you are!!!!:happydance: My sister also commented on how low my bump was yesterday....she reclons its dropped quite a lot..woohoo!!

Looking forward to the World Cup this weekend too...hopefully keep my mind off waiting for contractions..lol C`MON ENGLAND!!

Hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## Janidog

saraxx said:


> Times flying by, but baby just wont get out my ribs tonight ouch!!

I had this last night - i couldn't get comfy in bed so rolled over on to my back a BOY he was kicking the hell out of my ribs :growlmad: I shouldn't complain cause i love him to bits, bit it did hurt


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> ughhh ladies i wish i could agree and say time's flying by but im pretty sure it's stood still for me lol.
> 
> Mind you i cant believe that there's loads of July mummies getting full term, does make things seem a lot more real, i hope theres not too many of us going over our due dates and that these july bubs are as eager to meet us as we are to meet them :)
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely evening xxx

Nineena I must say, I feel like this a lot lol :haha:, that time has stood still -for me it was especially bad between 29-33 weeks lol. However when I think back to things that have happened and it seems like yesterday lol.

Like my first aromatherapy appt- to try and help my spd -was at 29 weeks -actually made the appt at 22weeks bu they were fully booked until the end of April lol - and that seems ages ago now. I have my third and second last session this week coming lol - if bubs is a few days early then I'll not be having any more either. Dont think so though lol - I am thinking that if I expect baby to be at least a week late then I'll not to be disappointed when I go over -in previous pregnancies I never even thought of being 'fullterm' at 37 weeks tbh -it was the full 40 weeks and expect to go over lol :haha: . And with every one, I felt from the onset of third tri that I was going to go early ... and never did haha, wishful thinking on my part I think. So maybe a bit of reverse phsychology this time??

Have a good day ladies, take it easy and rest up as much as poss, we'll have our hands full soon -and I cant wait - getting so excited :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

Sorry, I joined this thread months ago and then never posted! Wanabubba#4 is one of my lovely bump buddies and I always post in our buddy thread and never anywhere else!

So exciting to see so many reaching 37 weeks, I am 35 weeks today! I finish work in exactly 2 weeks as well, can't hardly wait.

Off to see the midwife today, had a growth scan on Monday and the baby was 5lb 1oz. Did anyone else notice around 34/35 weeks a total change in the movements you have? My little one's kicks are not even nearly as firm as they were before, unless my hands are on my belly I don't really feel them, and whereas before I knew the times of day and if I ate or drank sugary tea etc it would start the baby off none of that works now!! Hoping my midwife can shed some light on this for me!!

Anyway, happy Friday everyone!! xxx :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

37 weeks 2 dayyy wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance: and 2 add 2 that started gettin pains 1am til about 3 am i fell asleep an they have started again just not regular wooo hooooo:happydance::happydance: hope evey 1 else is okkk bring on the 2nd of julyy x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i neva beeen soo upset some of u might no my oh is in jail i havent been 2 c him yet since the 23rd of april we have waited till he was settled just had me vo thew an there fully booked 4 4 weeks am gutted i wont be able 2 go an c him dont think i can last antoher 4 weeks without seeing him eather means i wont get 2 c him b4 lo is here am so upset :(:(:(:(:(


----------



## mightyspu

Oh no! can you ring them up and tell them your situation and ask that you be considered in the case of any cancellations?


----------



## nineena

Afternoon or rather good evening lovely ladies :)

Danielle that's so horrible, as mightyspu said have you tried contacting them to explain things, hope it gets sorted out :)

Well accupuncture got cancelled today coz im on antibiotics :( apparently they cant do it if youre on them but hey ho. Does anyone have any nice plans this weekend? I'm having enforced relaxation lol but next weekend visiting relatives that are over from America so cant wait for that :)

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep got 1 sorted 4 thursday yay but ive had a hellish day of on off contractions they have left me feeling brused an horrible i can move without saying owww ive had enuf i thow in the towel ha. all i seam 2 be doin is ranting:(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Danielle - glad you managed to get something sorted, hope baby stays put unti lat least Friday lol

Nineena - thats a shame about your accupuncture- but glad your spd is still feeling a bit better.

Well no big plans this weekend fro us ,STILL decorating bits n pieces lol (well DH is lol) and we are going to a 50th birthday party tomorrow night for a few hours -that's about all I can take of ppl looking at me pityingly with my crutches. 


Have a good w/end ladies whatever you are all doing and take care
xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i need 2 get this baby out am in tears am that soreee not sore if there contrations but my bump is constantly hard am in soooo much pain but its not cuming in waves so i cant time them aehhhhh


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hello ladies.

Hope u all doing well and looking forward to a nice weekend althou weekends done seem that much different to me rite now as been on mat leave for so long due to problems here is for another weekend hoping my LO arrives haha! 

Danielle - Bet u cant wait to see OH this week he will prob notice a big difference in ur bump. Hope bby stays in until a least fri 2. 

Wannabubba - Shame ur still on the crutchers but at least u got sumthink to look forward to i whent to a party last week and was sick of getting strangers comeing to feel my bump haha so u will have lots of that going on no doubt so they may not see the cruthers through ur bump hehe :p 

Hope every1 has there hosp bags ready now as it cud be any time now for us all.

Sending lots of labour dust to us all ***********************


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well after another night of pains am still here they stopped about 2 an am very sore an tirred 2 day.

yep so excited 2 c him longest ive eva been away from him is 2 night he got sentenced on the 23rd of april am nervous hehe .

how is evey 1 2 day? xx


----------



## shortie1990

Hope every one is doing well :D

37 weeks today :D come on LO, I'm ready to meet youuuu! xx


----------



## nicholatmn

I'm 37 weeks today too! I want this baby out now!! lol!


----------



## mightyspu

Hi all, I have no idea what day it is, was rather confused just now as the postman just came and I was surprised cos I thought it was Sunday!! :dohh:

Have got the pre baby blues, just feeling a little low today and can't get motivated. Just feel restless and crabby. 

Danielle, so pleased you get to see your oh, has he got much longer on his sentence? I hope he doesn't miss your lo too much.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

he got 3 years will only have 2 do 18 months butttttt he is gettin moved 2 a cat d prison were he will be allowed out at weekends an works his way up 2 5 days a week


----------



## mightyspu

Nice one, a good incentive for him to be a good boy then! :haha:

Oh and congrats Nicola on having a fully baked beany! seems like only yesterday I saw you posting on the forum saying she was viable!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano bout bloddy time the little shit arhhhhh think evey girl falls 4 a bad boy t 1 stage ive managed 2 tame him tho hehe


----------



## mightyspu

hee hee! yeah, we love a bad boy!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i cant wait 2 c what he looks like he is already hugeee as in muscles hes 16 1/2 stone spoke 2 him b4 hes now 17 an droppped body fat sooo think hes gona be even more of a hunk hehe just hope lil izzy hasent got sholders like him hehe


----------



## mightyspu

Ha! I hope not too! My dh has a large head, I hope lo takes after me, I have to wear children's hats, sunglasses etc, as I have a tiny head!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe ive got a feelin i wont get a look in an she will be the image of him


----------



## xdaniellexpx

is that a bengal cat u have got ?


----------



## mightyspu

No, she's nothing that glamorous! Just a domestic short hair who thinks she's a tiger!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes fabbbbb i love cats ive got a bengel called huckleberry haha i want 2 get more 2 be honest i prefer just a normal moggy rs is more like a dog ha


----------



## nineena

Evening ladies :) Hope we're all having a lovely weekend 

Danielle so pleased you managed to get sorted out visiting your man, must be a huge relief. Cant believe how many July mummies are getting full term, it doesnt seem right but at the same time i just want time to speed up haha :)

Well i was a bit sulky last night coz i went out to buy some cheapy huge knickers for in hospital in size bigger than i am and they dont fit me :( well they went up over bump like i wanted but when i sat down they rolled under bump and were really digging in talk about gutted and i wouldnt mind but im no slim jim to start with, this was just the final insult lol but proves how much bump has grown, in fact got a shock walking in Asda this afternoon coz there was a mirror at end of one of ailses and i did a double take coz all i could see was this huge football i know it seems silly when i see myself in mirror every day just wasnt expecting to see myself out in public so to speak 

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening xx


----------



## MissCameron25

I`m due July 10th and i`m on team PINK! :) this will be my 3rd daughter so very happy not much longer to go now i can`t wait best of luck to the rest of the mommy`s :)


----------



## MRSTJ

Morning ladies, i'd thought id give this thread a bump up.

How is everyone this morning? Im just sitting here surfing bnb when really i should start and think about packing my hospital bag as ive still not even started it. Otherwise god knows what my dh would pack for me if we were in a rush lol


----------



## mightyspu

Morning Mrs TJ! I am sat here, lightly cramping! get this on and off, it's a little uncomfortable at times! 

Welcome MissCameron! hope you are well.

Ooooh, I am on the last box of my ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moringg well first night in 3 nights ive had no pains am quite disaponted haha i bet u will will get induced :(


----------



## MRSTJ

ive only just noticed that im on my last box too!! yay!!
I had some cramping yesturday which was uncomfortable and i couldnt do to much as i was at a kids birthday party, i just had to pretend everything was ok


----------



## Nats21

Hiya girls, well i'm full term today (finally!!) I'm hoping for LO to come sometime this week as i've been having period type pains and backache for the last week, I keep telling him its ok if he wants to come out now but don't think he's listening to his mother!! :haha: 

Hope all july mommies are doing ok xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies 

Just had to say

''I am on my last box too'' YAY!!!! another milestone passed, and 1 month today until my EDD. 

Congrats to all other mummies at the same stage lol 

Hi MissCameron and welcome

mightyspu, my BH are getting more uncomfortable this week too- seems to be evenings only though, kind of exciting that my body is gearing up to have a baby in the next month or so. I am so looking forward to meeting him xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

who do u rekon will go first hummmmm


----------



## emsiee

Afternoon everyone

Hope everyone is well. Well, I had terrible backache last night, so much so, I actually thought something was gonna happen...oh how wrong I was :(

Nineena, know what you mean about seeing yourself out and about in other mirrors...I think I look huge when I catch myself in shops, much bigger than I do in the house anyway! lol


----------



## mightyspu

Shop mirrors are out to get us I am sure! I don't reckon I'll be next to go, I reckon this baby will be late!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon everyone hope you're all having a wonderful relaxing sunday :)

WOW look at all you lot on your last box, you're all going to be mummies VERY soon :-D OMG we've been told we're having a girl and for the last 5 nights i keep dreaming that baby's a boy arghhh lol notr that i'd mind just well he'd be very confused for the first few months of his life as the majority of stuff we have is girly lol. Think im just getting a bit apprehensive as due date gets closer.

Oooh actually started packing hospital bag today too but well theres still stuff i cant put in it yet coz ive yet to find a decent nightie thats long enough for labour and need some toiletries and big knickers but i think ive got majority of baby's stuff packed, it's all very exciting :)

Ooo does anyone know what their hospital policy is for 1st time mums stay in hospital? When i was in last week it had this kind of info thing on the bedside and it said 1st time mums that have uncomplicated labour usually have to spend between 1-2 nights in, mums not 1st time if no problems can go home within 6thrs and mums who have complications usually 3+ days. Is this just standard or is it different for each area? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Shop mirrors are out to get us I am sure! I don't reckon I'll be next to go, I reckon this baby will be late!

Shop mirrors, reflective surfaces lol :haha::haha:- and I think I'll be late too ,so not me next... only fair though, hoping its one of the mummies due 1st or 2nd at least lol

xx


----------



## nineena

I reckon Danielle might be next with all the cramps and pains she's been having recently!!! Really hope theres not many late babies x


----------



## mightyspu

Nineena, I think it depends on the hospital, and how busy they are. If you want to go earlier, they need to complete paperwork etc before they can let you go, but if you have no complications, they may let you go earlier. It depends on whether you have stitches Caesar etc...... Maybe your mw might know more about that particular hospital?? And I am slightly paranoid about having a girl, we have been told he's a boy, so we have shed loads of boys clothes, and I am used to the fact he's a boy, but what if he' a girl! :haha: 

wannabubba, are we going to be sat here together waiting for our wee ones? I can't wait either, he already has a character and I want to meet him!


----------



## nineena

no i was just curious what other hospital policy's were. I wont be allowed home for a few days til after birth anyway coz im on anticoagulants that i have to stop when i go into labour and it can take a while for blood to get back to right consistency when they restart medication so i knew id be in a few days at least :)

i dont think you'll be hanging round too long either of you :) xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

dont think it will be mee ill go over due. r hospital is a pain 6 hours ur in if its un complicated


----------



## mightyspu

Ha! no one is going to go first! Mind you, I need to be full term before I can give birth where I want to, so any time from the 23rd onwards would suit me!


----------



## nineena

Are you moving home or something mighty? 

Sorry if im just being ignorant but i do tend to forget things very easily these days lol xx


----------



## mightyspu

No, I want to give birth in a midwife unit, and they will only have you if you are full term and have a pregnancy with no complications. It's a lot more relaxed than the hospital and DH doesn't like hospitals, so would be better for him to be more comfortable, so he can dote on my every labour whim!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

are hospital has a midwife unit init wich i am made up about :d


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Ha! no one is going to go first! Mind you, I need to be full term before I can give birth where I want to, so any time from the 23rd onwards would suit me!

As long as my little guy arrives between 38w and 41w+3d I'll be happy too -so I can have my home birth. May even be as early as 37weeks but it differs in different areas and I am waiting on my home birth visit to confirm all the details for here, so until I know for sure I am thinking 38 weeks 

Wouldn't be too suprised also if it was you next with your baby,Dannielle -you seem to be having loads of pre-labour symptoms already. You just never can tell though can you??? 

With my first baby Nineena, I stayed in hospital for 3 days (was totally out of my head on co-proxamol lol -have since discovered I have heightened sensitivity to anything other than paracetemol lol- and I was like a zombie lol :haha::haha:)but I could have gone home earlier had I been fit. DD was born late afternoon Fri, had all paediatric checks etc done Saturday morn, shown how to bathe her/ take care of cord etc on Saturday too ,and I was getting assistance for initiating breast feeding also. They also wanted to make sure my DD had opened her bowels prior to discharge but I could've gone home on the Saturday evening had I not been feeling so out of it. 

My advice to all first time mums, would be - see how you feel at the time, if you are fit for home after only 6 hours or whatever then great, but if you need a bit longer then take it. I needed it lol, but I know not everyone does.

Second baby was born early morning and I went home same evening; third baby I was home within 6 hours of delivery lol; this time hopefully (fx'd and touch hairy wood etc) I'll not need to go anywhere lol; except my own lil bed
xxxx


----------



## nineena

ooo that sounds lovely fingers crossed for you then :) i didnt know they did different places like that, although when i was in delivery suite last week it all seemed very nice and relaxed....they mustnt have had many baby's being born that day hehe :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i hope am first hehe sorry laides but all my symptoms have stopped:(


----------



## Laura80

Hi girls, hope you're all well. Can't believe we're nearly there. :happydance:


----------



## nineena

Arghh when i read it in black and white like that wannabub it seems very scary, but a good scary :) Had forgot about needing to take care of cord, cant remember the last time i saw a baby under a week old and ive never had to bath a baby either, least i know how to change nappies haha.

Was lying in bed last night before going to sleep and remembering youngest baby ive held was 5days old and i remember having to wind her after her feed and seeing all the little neck crinkles and how small head/neck fits into your hand when you supporting them and how theyre all sort of curled over not able to support their little bodies i know it sounds silly coz of course i know all this but it feels very different knowing it and actually realising that in a few weeks it'll be a reality that a little tiny defensless baby will be totally 100% reliant on me, its a very overpowering and rather daunting but that the same time amazing feeling


----------



## Laura80

I'm terrified of bathing a newborn baby. They are so slippy I'm afraid I'll drop him.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Laura80 said:


> I'm terrified of bathing a newborn baby. They are so slippy I'm afraid I'll drop him.

I think my DD was about a 10 days old before I bathed her solo lol -my mum was just always there in the evenings ol and loved doing it and I remember feeling terrified that I'd let her slip lol, although after that first daunting time, it does become easy.

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

when i was worked in the livpool woman hospital 4 my work experance i helped bath alll the babys on the ward must been about 20. there is a specical way 2 hold them its reay good stop them slipping and you have a hand free 

put the babys neck on the crease of ur wrist and then all ur fingers under the babys arm an thumb over the top its very secure 

hope this makes sence eating my tea haha


----------



## rihanna

good morning July mummies, hope you are all well. I was at a christening yesturday and EVERYONE kept looking at me saying ''ooh dont think he'll be coming anytime soon, your definately going to go overdue!''.....................AAARGH! why tell a fed up pregnant lady that!? xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> when i was worked in the livpool woman hospital 4 my work experance i helped bath alll the babys on the ward must been about 20. there is a specical way 2 hold them its reay good stop them slipping and you have a hand free
> 
> put the babys neck on the crease of ur wrist and then all ur fingers under the babys arm an thumb over the top its very secure
> 
> hope this makes sence eating my tea haha

Well , you'll be a pro at it by now lol -no worries for you. What a lovely work experience placement :hugs:

And you are right of course, once shown how to support baby safely - it is easy xx

Any more BH /or contractions last night /this morning?

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> good morning July mummies, hope you are all well. I was at a christening yesturday and EVERYONE kept looking at me saying ''ooh dont think he'll be coming anytime soon, your definately going to go overdue!''.....................AAARGH! why tell a fed up pregnant lady that!? xxxxx

Haha, some ppl???

I was at a 50th birthday party on Saturday night and ppl just stared at me the whole time, like the had never seen a preggers woman on crutches before haha -made me very uncomfortable. And everyone said 'oh well not long now!'

Oh I hope not - hurry up July!!

XX


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> good morning July mummies, hope you are all well. I was at a christening yesturday and EVERYONE kept looking at me saying ''ooh dont think he'll be coming anytime soon, your definately going to go overdue!''.....................AAARGH! why tell a fed up pregnant lady that!? xxxxx

Cheeky Beggars! 

Danielle, any more signs????????

Wannabubba....how rude to stare at you all night..
Some people never cease to amaze me.

I had some cramps yesterday and thought it was starting again...:nope: (I gotta stop thinking every little twinge/pain is labour..:dohh: turns out it was a bout of diarrhea..:cry: 

How is everyone today?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope no signs at allll gurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr haha got the midwife 2 day at 1 sooooo ill c what she says.
evey niggle i get am like ooo is this it :D hehe 
hope evey 1s ok


----------



## saraxx

Does any one else think that time is flying by... :D


----------



## mightyspu

diarrhoea is not a bad sign though is it? Might be your body gearing up for EDD day!


----------



## wannabubba#4

saraxx said:


> Does any one else think that time is flying by... :D

Not for me nope :nope::nope:
Feel like time has stood still lol -DH totally disagrees and when I say things like less than a month to go he looks really worried lol :wacko::wacko:

I want to at least get to 38 weeks but at the same time, I am ready :thumbup: as soon as my lil guy feels ready too lol :haha: -have the moses basket ready, crib besides my bed,baby's nursery all ready ,pram sitting in my hall (as from last night woohoo :happydance:) a whole wardrobe of clothes and over 100 nappies so .... whevever you like lil guy haha...

after 37 w at least please xx

Also I would rather DH's paternity leave was July as he has been told he cant have any additional hols over the summer months (when the kids are off) wtf???? Additional hols -he is taking paternity leave not holidays - this pisses me off :growlmad::growlmad: He had originally put in for a week in Aug before the kids go back to school but they were cancelled last week because
'he cant expect to get more than 2 weeks off in the summer'
''Grow a pair man!!!!! -It's paternity and you are still entitled to annual leave whne it suits you, not just them. Kick up a stink, say something, aaarrrgghhhh'' Rant over - sorry -totally O/T lol :haha:

queenemsi -have to agree with mightyspu -diarrhoea not nice lol, but could be the start of something wonderful :hugs:

And Dannielle -I think we all d o the same, symptom spotting is inherant to pregnacy it seems lol - :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> diarrhoea is not a bad sign though is it? Might be your body gearing up for EDD day!

I hope so!! 

Wanna bubba, sounds like your OH`s employer is just being arsey...my OH wants 2 weeks paternity and 1 weeks A/L but his boss is also pulling his face about it..makes you laugh doesnt it? :nope:

Things are really dragging now and I dont how much longer I can cope with this atrocious heartburn...Its driving me absolutely insane!!!:growlmad:


----------



## sore-boobs

hey ladies,

i've just got back from town, i went to pick up some nursing bras i ordered, thats the last thing i needed. :happydance: Also brought some raspberry leaf tea and some capsules to try. I must be massive cause i felt like everyone i walked passed stared at me. maybe they were watching to see if i was gonna topple over. :shrug:

We have our second ante-natal class tonight and its all about pain-relief, i hope it is better than last weeks class.

hope your all happy and well this afternoon.:kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Wanna bubba, sounds like your OH`s employer is just being arsey...my OH wants 2 weeks paternity and 1 weeks A/L but his boss is also pulling his face about it..makes you laugh doesnt it? :nope:
> 
> Things are really dragging now and I dont how much longer I can cope with this atrocious heartburn...Its driving me absolutely insane!!!:growlmad:

The thing that annoyed me most was DH 's attitude about it -'oh well' says he 'I will be off for two weeks when baby arrives anyway, cant expect more than that.' No fight , no try to get around it just that's fine then lol Yes you CAN expect more than that, stupid man. It is a parental right to paternity leave and an employee right to annual leave; just because I am having a July baby doesn't men you cant have your annual hols!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

I am expecting (or should I say he is definitely expecting...) a nice quick recovery for me but we just dont know at this stage do we?? -I mean my spd could continue to be problematic, I could end up with a c-section, baby could need extra support, feeding could be a problem -there are loads of reasons that we could spend the entire two weeks just looking after me and baby and getting into the new routine with a newborn. I want to do stuff with the elder kids, as a family for a few days at least. Silly man :growlmad:

I wouldn't normally bother so much, but its a big deal to the other kids having a new sibling without the added annoyance of missing out on their annual holiday, and he was told he couldn't have May mid term weekend off or the October school week off, as there are too many staff already off then already.

Okay rant definitely over this time lol - I really need to get out the house tomorrow,sitting in today has made me nuts :wacko::wacko:

xx


----------



## MickyMoo

OK ive had enough i cant take any more, i would quite like to have my baby now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody SPD :( sorry i just had to tell you all ! i just want to be pain free and to hold my baby !! 

any one care to join my club lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> OK ive had enough i cant take any more, i would quite like to have my baby now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody SPD :( sorry i just had to tell you all ! i just want to be pain free and to hold my baby !!
> 
> any one care to join my club lol x

ME!!!! Definitely lol :haha::haha:

...although I do need to reach 37/38 weeks for my homebirth but I am so fed up of feeling sore and fed up:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

sore-boobs said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> i've just got back from town, i went to pick up some nursing bras i ordered, thats the last thing i needed. :happydance: Also brought some raspberry leaf tea and some capsules to try. I must be massive cause i felt like everyone i walked passed stared at me. maybe they were watching to see if i was gonna topple over. :shrug:
> 
> We have our second ante-natal class tonight and its all about pain-relief, i hope it is better than last weeks class.
> 
> hope your all happy and well this afternoon.:kiss:

How rude are ppl?? I have never stared at a pregnant person before and would never do it lol- I was out on Sat night and everyone stared at me -may have been the crutches too but c'mon ppl -I feel self conscious enough without the stares, nudges and even eyes being rolled. Why??? I dont know ,maybe pregnant ppl with crutches shouldn't be allowed out at night or something lol :blush::blush:

xx


----------



## nineena

Evening ladies :)

Well seems to be lots of ignorant people out and about then this weekend reading through some of your posts, cant believe some people so massive hugs all round xxxxx

How is everyone feeling though aside from being fed up and uncomfortable and desperate for bubs to be here?? I'm having a nice positive attitude day today and thinking yes i can manage another almost 6 weeks :) 

Danielle hope everything went well with midwife.

Wannabub hope you managed to get outside and get some fresh air, although do think that OH's employers are being really mean. I know if my hubbys did that to him i'd be reacting exactly same way and you and his response would undoubtedly be similar to your hubbys too sigh


Hope ante-natal class went well sore-boobs, ive got 3rd one tomorrow, it should have been hospital tour but they've changed that to next week so i have a feeling tomorrows will be breast feeding so that'll be interesting.

Enjoy the remainder of your evening ladies and hope no1 is too uncomfy xxx


----------



## rihanna

mickymoo i'll join the club! i want him out now too! i want a snuggle! Even tho im totally bricking it and nervous im so happy and just want to see his little face!! 

Ive got MW in the morning, i hope hope hope she says hes engaging..........pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am back midwife said ive got another water infection this is my 9th since 12 weeks preg arhhhhhhh


----------



## nineena

oh Danielle how annoying, have they put you on antibiotics or cant you have them at this stage of pregnancy? Cranberry juice is very good for flusing UTI out!!!!

Good luck for tomoz with midwife too Rihanna :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope not yet there waiting 4 results back of what antibiotics they keep getting it wrong tho an it tured in2 a kidney infection only got rit of that 2 weeks ago. me backs so sore :(


----------



## MickyMoo

wannabubba#4 said:


> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> OK ive had enough i cant take any more, i would quite like to have my baby now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bloody SPD :( sorry i just had to tell you all ! i just want to be pain free and to hold my baby !!
> 
> any one care to join my club lol x
> 
> ME!!!! Definitely lol :haha::haha:
> 
> ...although I do need to reach 37/38 weeks for my homebirth but I am so fed up of feeling sore and fed up:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i feel your pain hun ive had enough big time now im 37 weeks so i just wanna drop now im fed up of waiting lol im on the RLT from tommorw see what that does if anything lol xx


----------



## nineena

xdaniellexpx said:


> nope not yet there waiting 4 results back of what antibiotics they keep getting it wrong tho an it tured in2 a kidney infection only got rit of that 2 weeks ago. me backs so sore :(


Ughh Danielle that's horrid, they told me last week i only had a choice of 2 and 1 made me poorly last time they gave it to me so i really didnt have a choice atall, seems to have worked though and i no longer have that urgency to pee feeling. Hope they get results back soon and like i said cranberry juice really does work wonders!!!!! That and heat packs/hot water bottle on the back!!! hugs xx


----------



## pinkydinkydol

hello I'm pregnant with my 2nd girl who is due 20th july x


----------



## rihanna

thanks nineena! Hey mickymoo i think we are due 1 day apart? (Im 2nd) Have you any feeling when LO will come? I have my hopes pinned too high i think!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh poor you Dannielle -hope you get your antibiotics sorted out and feel better soon xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Anyone losing their plug yet? I am losing mine (a whole bunch) but no blood in it yet. Just the green snot stuff. :sick:

Just want to see if anyone is experiencing it too? :flower: :kiss:


----------



## MickyMoo

rihanna said:


> thanks nineena! Hey mickymoo i think we are due 1 day apart? (Im 2nd) Have you any feeling when LO will come? I have my hopes pinned too high i think!


hello :) yes we are im due on the 1st but think ill go over due just feeling sorry for my self as i cant wait to meet my bubba and be out of pain haha ! im hoping he or she comes b4 the 28th of june as i have a app that day and dont fancy being induced at all !!! lol 

do you know what ur having ? :thumbup:


----------



## MRSTJ

Morning ladies how is everyone?

Well im sitting here clock watching as i have another growth scan in 2hrs followed by seeing my consultant, and today is the day where i should find out if i can try for a vbac or be booked in for another section so slighty nervous.


----------



## emsiee

Hello people

Rhianna, let us know how you get on at MW today :flower:

MrsJT Tons of good luck for your appointment too :hugs:

Nicolatmn...you lucky thing! Im not losing anything yet from down there (constantly checking though) lol

Mickymoo...I have the 28th June in my head too for some weird reason..I think that will be my day (hopefully!!)


----------



## Laura80

Good morning girls. 

I'm going for a scan this afternoon to see if baby is still breech, then I'll find out if I need a section or not. I'm trying to relax and keep calm but I'm so nervous. And then they wonder why my blood pressure is high.


----------



## mightyspu

Hello July Mummies! Good luck to you ladies with scans today, I hope you all get the answers you want. I like the 28th June, it's my anniversay with DH (not wedding, just getting together) It's also my sister's due date!

Welcome pinkydinkydol!


----------



## sore-boobs

35 weeks today :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -hope all goes well with appt's and scans today.

Hi and welcome to pinkydinkydol -hope you and bump are well

Nicholatmn -yay for losing your plug hun, I have nothing either lol -still 4 whole weeks for me though so prob just expecting too much haha, I am having morer frequent and more intense BH though but that's it. Really think I'll go over if I am honest but as long as he doesn't come too close before or on the 10th July I'll be happy lol -my DD's b'day and she is a bit worried about all the attention being given to her baby brother and she'll get forgotten -it's her 16th so a special one for her... and me too -my first baby is gonna be 16 OMG Where did the time go????

mightyspu -tomorrow is my wedding anniversary -but not hoping he'll come then lol -just a bit too early lol, although 28th would be fine for me too haha

Soreboobs -yay for 35 weeks- I said this when I turned 35 weeks, but for some reason it seems SO much closer than 34 lol Dont know why? haha

Nineena glad to hear that the spd is manageable jsut now ,mine was okay last night too, managed a few hours unbroken sleep -woohoo

Danielle -hope you are feeling better

Have a good day ladies, Love to all mums n bumps and babies xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am good no signs 2 day gona go 4 a longggg walk 2 night hehe:D


----------



## shortie1990

Afternoon all! Hope you're all okay!

Has the worst nights sleep ever last night, constant heart burn, and just couldn't get comfy what so ever! Hurry up little baba n come out! X


----------



## rihanna

well i am not impressed....been to MW this am she said hes engaged 'a teeny tiny' bit and that she thought he was back to back. GREAT!
lots of huffing and signing here xxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

Well ladies im back. She is now head down which means i can go for my vbac delievry, and that they will start to give me a sweep from 38 weeks. But i need to go for another scan at 38 weeks to check her tummy as compared with all the other measurments her tummy dosent have seem to have grown much from last time. They dont seem to worried tho as they said it could just be simply the way is laying today making the measurments different, so better check again in two weeks to be on the safe side. Also my bp was up today (but i think that was down to having my son with me today and him not behaving lol) so they took some bloods to check for pre eclampsia and i have to go back to that day assement ward tomorrow to get the results and to check my bp again.
So over all i say it went well today and hopefully there is nothing wrong with her tummy and that i hope im not getting pre eclampsia again.


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> well i am not impressed....been to MW this am she said hes engaged 'a teeny tiny' bit and that she thought he was back to back. GREAT!
> lots of huffing and signing here xxxxx

I've got my MW appt tomorrow, and i'm just praying he's engaged, I want him out nowwww!!

he's got time to turn round to a good position though hasn't he? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

MRSTJ -great news, glad bubs is head down -woohoo for VBAC

Rihanna -get a bouncing on your birthing ball if you have one, or lean forward over the sofa/ chair whatever is comfiest - putting all your weight forward encourages baby to do the same (gravity) and can encourage his bum and spine to come forward. Good Luck -still time for baby to turn.

xx


----------



## MickyMoo

afternoon ladies :) hope everyones well glad to read ur all ok :) just a question for you when i went to see the midwife a cupple of weeks ago (i think) :haha: she said baby wasnt engaged i went to hospital today for a bp check .... she had a feel but she didnt say anything about it.... so what im trying to say is what does it feel like when babys head engages? any way for me to tell ? i already walk funny and have a lot of pressure :shrugg: sorry xx


----------



## emsiee

MickyMoo said:


> afternoon ladies :) hope everyones well glad to read ur all ok :) just a question for you when i went to see the midwife a cupple of weeks ago (i think) :haha: she said baby wasnt engaged i went to hospital today for a bp check .... she had a feel but she didnt say anything about it.... so what im trying to say is what does it feel like when babys head engages? any way for me to tell ? i already walk funny and have a lot of pressure :shrugg: sorry xx


Well, when my LO went frm breech to slightly engaged (4/5 last week) I noticed a huge drop in my bump (its gone frm really high to really low) I also know she has dropped as my bras dont seem as tight around my back and ribcage. I am finding I am needing the loo a lot more and can feel LO right in my groin.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Finally im classed as full term 37weeks! :happydance:

Glad so many of us are doing so well and trying to encourage are LOs out im hoping i dont have much longer to wait either i have a menbrain sweep booked in for 2moz with my midwife so im hoping it will work my consultant wanted me to deliver before 38weeks sue to high risk of having anoher big bby so lots of trying to get LO out this week :happydance:

x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Finally im classed as full term 37weeks! :happydance:
> 
> Glad so many of us are doing so well and trying to encourage are LOs out im hoping i dont have much longer to wait either i have a menbrain sweep booked in for 2moz with my midwife so im hoping it will work my consultant wanted me to deliver before 38weeks sue to high risk of having anoher big bby so lots of trying to get LO out this week :happydance:
> 
> x

well Hopefuly you'll have your LO soon! I can't wait, wish mine would hurry up and come out!

hope all goes well tomorrow x


----------



## rihanna

Yes defiately room for him to turn i am going to do some crawling on all fours.
can you believe we will all be having our babaies soon!! xx


----------



## shortie1990

not soon enough IMO, hurryyyy uppp! I'm going to go wayy over due, i can just see it happening now, just hope LO comes before I go insane


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> not soon enough IMO, hurryyyy uppp! I'm going to go wayy over due, i can just see it happening now, just hope LO comes before I go insane



Me too lol :haha::haha: -sure my LO is gonna be seriously late haha -everyone tells us to keep active in pregnancy and especially the last few weeks to get things going; but I am seriously immobilized with spd so my lil guy is probably gonna just want to stay where he is I think (hope not lol!!) Either that or my pelvis will give out entirely lol and he'll fall out :haha:

xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi Mightyspu, my baby boy Dylan was born on 3/6/10 at 34w+3days! We are home now and doing well, he was born at 6lbs 2 oz.


----------



## mightyspu

Waaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Congrats You must be so proud! Thanks for swinging by to update us!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay - congrats again MrsBB xx

Cant believe that's 5 July babies here!!!

p.s Lookie - at my new avatar pic!! I LOVE it - thanks to mummaofthree for editing my dodgy photography.

xx


----------



## mightyspu

is that you ? hubbahubbawannabubba!


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol xx

I always wanted to get one done professionally but couldn't afford and /was a bit embarrassed to go to a studio to have it done so this has been fab for me
Took the pic myself with selftimer and mammaofthree done all the editing (made it presentable lol) . I just LOVE it xxx


----------



## Laura80

Gorgeous pic wannabubba.


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> not soon enough IMO, hurryyyy uppp! I'm going to go wayy over due, i can just see it happening now, just hope LO comes before I go insane
> 
> 
> 
> Me too lol :haha::haha: -sure my LO is gonna be seriously late haha -everyone tells us to keep active in pregnancy and especially the last few weeks to get things going; but I am seriously immobilized with spd so my lil guy is probably gonna just want to stay where he is I think (hope not lol!!) Either that or my pelvis will give out entirely lol and he'll fall out :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thing is, I don't think I'm sane now, god only knows how i'm gonna be in 2n half weeks, probs be locked up in a loony bin! :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

It's fab! well done you and mammaof3!


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies, 

Just got back from the Midwife (37+4 today) Every time I go I'm only in there for like 5 mins, she says baby is growing very well, and said he's in my pelvis, does this mean he's engaged?
She also said baby is right under my ribs, which I knew, as I can't bloody breathe!! He must either be very stretched out, or a very long baby!

Hurry up and come out!!!!! arrggghhhh


----------



## mightyspu

It could mean you are engaged, have a look in your notes, in my 'Antenatal Record' there's a large portion at the bottom where my mw/gp note things like, Date, Duration (of pregnancy), Urine, Weight, Blood pressure etc etc etc. There's a column on mine called Eng. Which is how far engaged I am.

Does this help?


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh! I forgot to update everyone! I am currently 3cm dilated, 75% effaced and the head is in the -1 station. :happydance: :D


----------



## Hayley90

:shock: Nic she will be early!!! 
xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well looks like it will be u first:(


----------



## nicholatmn

I doubt it... my body will probably stay 3cm for weeks... :(

btw, we already have someone from here who just had her baby last night. She was Due July 2nd. I'll let her announce it when she comes back on.


----------



## Hayley90

i wish i knew if i was any closer... then again i think i'd rather not know :haha:

Nic, we should do a sweepstake :lol:


----------



## nicholatmn

Hayley90 said:


> i wish i knew if i was any closer... then again i think i'd rather not know :haha:
> 
> Nic, we should do a sweepstake :lol:

lol! That would be pretty funny. 
And I wish I knew when this baby would come! I wish we all had tickers on our bellies with how many days the baby has left in there... like ovens! :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: noooo i would freak out!!! 
& my luck the little bell would go off in the cinema or something :haha:
This is why i sometimes wish i could communicate with baby... like "3 nudges means yes, 2 nudges means no" :rofl:


----------



## nicholatmn

Hayley90 said:


> :rofl: noooo i would freak out!!!
> & my luck the little bell would go off in the cinema or something :haha:
> This is why i sometimes wish i could communicate with baby... like "3 nudges means yes, 2 nudges means no" :rofl:

:rofl:! That would be amazing if they could do that...
and lol at the ding! I didn't think of it having a ding when baby was ready, but that would add to the timer, wouldn't it?

Oh, I so wish that was true!


----------



## wannabubba#4

nicholatmn said:


> I doubt it... my body will probably stay 3cm for weeks... :(
> 
> btw, we already have someone from here who just had her baby last night. She was Due July 2nd. I'll let her announce it when she comes back on.

Woohoo another july baby arrived early - wonder who it is??? Cant wait to find out -so exciting!! :happydance::happydance: So who's next- Nicholatmn?? - yay!! 3cm already or Danielle ?? any more niggles ?? or who?

I have to make sure I get through this week til 37 w exactly -for my home birth and then after that ,any time will do baby boy haha :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

well DH has just phoned and would like me to go into labour around the 28th, because he has just got his rota for that week and it's a nasty one! 

I am having waves of pain in my belly, but I am very certain it is just gas!


----------



## Nats21

Been to the mw today, she says i've got slightly high bp so shes coming to my flat tomorrow to check it again :nope: Other then that the mw went ok, but ever since I got back i'm having horrible backache so i'm hoping it'll turn into labour!:thumbup: But I doubt it! xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

been having horrible backache and occasional pains for days now, hopefully will turn into something.
Am full term tomorrow :D
Wonder who will pop first....
x


----------



## emsiee

Wanna bubba, I love your pic:thumbup:

Oooooh Mightyspu, exciting stuff!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Don't think it'll be long before i pop, I hope not lol
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> well DH has just phoned and would like me to go into labour around the 28th, because he has just got his rota for that week and it's a nasty one!
> 
> I am having waves of pain in my belly, but I am very certain it is just gas!

Lol - I have been told by DH that the next three weeks are busy at his work so he'd rather NOT then haha -but other than that ,a sunny spell would be ideal :haha::haha:

Confirmed today by my mw that anytime after 37 weeks and they are happy to deliver at home, so not long to go to one step closer to my homebirth yay!!! :happydance::happydance:

Funny story lol - I was texting my DH yesterday but pressed 'send' before I actually got to type my msg :dohh: -he thought I'd gone into labour and couldn't type amsg lol -poor guy haha -longest few secs / mins of his life he reckons; waiting on me actually typing a msg and pressing send haha :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

I wanna know who the new Mummy is!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!

Me too !!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nicholatmn

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!
> 
> Me too !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Shouldn't be that hard. lol!! And technically, the baby came today? He was born early morning here... so... that's like 7am-ish in the UK? Maybe? :shrug: So you might have to wait a few days to find out! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

nicholatmn said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!
> 
> Me too !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard. lol!! And technically, the baby came today? He was born early morning here... so... that's like 7am-ish in the UK? Maybe? :shrug: So you might have to wait a few days to find out! :haha:Click to expand...

Mmmmm... intriguing lol :haha::haha:

Lovely birth day IMO lol - my wedding anniversary today :hugs:

xx Need to put my thinking cap on haha xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi girls.

Thought id give you all a update mum2beagain - Nikki was taken to hosp today with high BP and very high protein so was gewtting induced at 4pm. I have posted a thread so will be updating it when she txts me. 

Wishing her lots of luck with her lil man. 

As for me im still here had a sweep today as the MW wants me to gt going on my own before 40weeks so will have to see if works fingers crossed it does haha if not i will be going back again next week for another 1 haha!


----------



## mightyspu

nicholatmn said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!
> 
> Me too !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard. lol!! And technically, the baby came today? He was born early morning here... so... that's like 7am-ish in the UK? Maybe? :shrug: So you might have to wait a few days to find out! :haha:Click to expand...

Are there any threads about it?


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!
> 
> Me too !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard. lol!! And technically, the baby came today? He was born early morning here... so... that's like 7am-ish in the UK? Maybe? :shrug: So you might have to wait a few days to find out! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any threads about it?Click to expand...

Not yet! She just had her baby. I don't think she'll update here for a while? Maybe? She updated facebook, which is how I know.


----------



## mightyspu

nicholatmn said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I wanna know who the new Mummy is!
> 
> Me too !!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard. lol!! And technically, the baby came today? He was born early morning here... so... that's like 7am-ish in the UK? Maybe? :shrug: So you might have to wait a few days to find out! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any threads about it?Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet! She just had her baby. I don't think she'll update here for a while? Maybe? She updated facebook, which is how I know.Click to expand...

ah I see, well please pass on our congratulations!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep congrats from me too

Love n hugs for mummy and baby xxxx

mightyspu -yay!!!! 36 week today xxx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yep congrats from me too
> 
> Love n hugs for mummy and baby xxxx
> 
> mightyspu -yay!!!! 36 week today xxx

Thanks love! :friends: 36 week yesterday! 

I still have to pinch myself that I am having a baby!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

:happydance: full term today :happydance:


----------



## emsiee

x__Hannah__x said:


> :happydance: full term today :happydance:

Woohoo!!


----------



## mightyspu

WoopSWoop!


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies! Hope you're welll
16 days till my due date! Its going to drag! I just want him to come out soon!!
X


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> Morning Ladies! Hope you're welll
> 16 days till my due date! Its going to drag! I just want him to come out soon!!
> X

I think we are all getting really fed up now. Its soooo hard these last few weeks of pregnancy....:help:


----------



## shortie1990

Yeh it deffinately is! :( ahhhhhh I'm goin insane lol


----------



## MickyMoo

14 days isnt a long time RIGHT ?? wrong its bloody ages lol feels like 14 weeks to me to go!

hope all july mummys +babys are well today xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Have a feeling that 3 week's gonna drag :( 
Anytime now would be great :)
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> 14 days isnt a long time RIGHT ?? wrong its bloody ages lol feels like 14 weeks to me to go!
> 
> hope all july mummys +babys are well today xxxx

And possibly add on 10 more lol :haha::haha: - if you go overdue. 

I am trying my hardest to expect my boy to be later than earlier, so as to not to be disappointed when the 13th July comes around and still no baby lol :haha: but I still find myself thinking '5 days until 37 weeks haha ,then he can come anytime!!!'

Although ,positive point here ladies - the weather is so nice, it was lovely yesterday sititng sunning myself in the garden, jug of ice cold juice, lovely sis making lunch and not having to worry about my LO geting too hot, any sun exposure etc - if the weather stays nice fort he next few days then that may just placate me awhile lol :haha::haha: Hope everyone else is enjoying good weather too -my apologies if not :blush:, I live in the W of Scotland lol and its very rare that we have good weather and anywhere else misses out tbh haha - quite often happens the other way round tho' - mass UK heatwave and we can still have rain :rain::rain:

Have a good day ladies and bumps, love n hugs to all xx :hugs:xx


----------



## MickyMoo

wannabubba#4 said:


> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 14 days isnt a long time RIGHT ?? wrong its bloody ages lol feels like 14 weeks to me to go!
> 
> hope all july mummys +babys are well today xxxx
> 
> And possibly add on 10 more lol :haha::haha: - if you go overdue.
> 
> I am trying my hardest to expect my boy to be later than earlier, so as to not to be disappointed when the 13th July comes around and still no baby lol :haha: but I still find myself thinking '5 days until 37 weeks haha ,then he can come anytime!!!'
> 
> Although ,positive point here ladies - the weather is so nice, it was lovely yesterday sititng sunning myself in the garden, jug of ice cold juice, lovely sis making lunch and not having to worry about my LO geting too hot, any sun exposure etc - if the weather stays nice fort he next few days then that may just placate me awhile lol :haha::haha: Hope everyone else is enjoying good weather too -my apologies if not :blush:, I live in the W of Scotland lol and its very rare that we have good weather and anywhere else misses out tbh haha - quite often happens the other way round tho' - mass UK heatwave and we can still have rain :rain::rain:
> 
> Have a good day ladies and bumps, love n hugs to all xx :hugs:xxClick to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Thanks for that hahah didnt think of it like that dam dam dam !! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MickyMoo said:
> 
> 
> 14 days isnt a long time RIGHT ?? wrong its bloody ages lol feels like 14 weeks to me to go!
> 
> hope all july mummys +babys are well today xxxx
> 
> And possibly add on 10 more lol :haha::haha: - if you go overdue.
> 
> I am trying my hardest to expect my boy to be later than earlier, so as to not to be disappointed when the 13th July comes around and still no baby lol :haha: but I still find myself thinking '5 days until 37 weeks haha ,then he can come anytime!!!'
> 
> Although ,positive point here ladies - the weather is so nice, it was lovely yesterday sititng sunning myself in the garden, jug of ice cold juice, lovely sis making lunch and not having to worry about my LO geting too hot, any sun exposure etc - if the weather stays nice fort he next few days then that may just placate me awhile lol :haha::haha: Hope everyone else is enjoying good weather too -my apologies if not :blush:, I live in the W of Scotland lol and its very rare that we have good weather and anywhere else misses out tbh haha - quite often happens the other way round tho' - mass UK heatwave and we can still have rain :rain::rain:
> 
> Have a good day ladies and bumps, love n hugs to all xx :hugs:xxClick to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Thanks for that hahah didnt think of it like that dam dam dam !! :haha:Click to expand...

sorry :blush::blush: - my first two kids were both late though ,so I am kind of expecting it (3days over,and 9 days over). Baby number 3 was 4 days earlier though (PMA PMA - C'mon baby number 4 lol)

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Thought id give u all a update on how Nikki is doing. 

Txt at 5.23am read - Not doing so well they broke waters at 10.30pm (lastnight) then labour ward got busy so sort of left her to it. bby had a few deccells on his trace so kept her on monitors all night finally let her off at 4.45am for a wee and a bounce on her ball for 15mins they re examined her but she was still only 2cm as she was at 10.30pm but more central now bk on monoitors and syntocin drip been started it will be today thou! 

And Just recieved txt now to say things moved along very quick (will all be in her birth plan) And bby has arrived at 9.31am weighing 7lbs 11oz. 

Congratulations to Nikki, her DH and daughter Kiera on the birth of there little boy. 

Look forward to reading birth story.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Nikki- sounds like things really did speed up - looking forward to pics n story xxx


----------



## MickyMoo

congrats nikki x yay


----------



## MRSTJ

congrats nikki xx


----------



## nineena

Afternoon July mummies and WOW congrats to the 2 new mummies, cant wait to hear your stories and see piccies of your gorgeous babies :)

Congrats to all those full term this week, am very jealous lol.

Wannabub loving the new avatar, you look amazing :)

Well ive had another hectic few days, got rushed into hosp by ambulance at 3am tues morning with severe headache, incredibly high bp and protein in urine but they decided to rule out pre-eclampsia and decided i probably had a bleed in the brain which was such a lovely reassuring thought. Sepnt 18hrs in hospital, got given brain scan and eventually they decided i'd had a bad migraine and sent me home grrr grrr grrr this is deffo a very bumpy last few weeks but aside from feeling very tired from being awake from monday morning to tuesday bedtime think things are relatively back to normal. My packed hospital bag came in handy though lol although now i need to re-do it all haha

Hope everyone is having a lovely day, i'm off visiting in-laws and family who are over from USA this weekend so won't be back after today til Tuesday, hope everyone stays well huggles xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Nineena - the pic was edited by a very talented lady on here mummaofthree

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/349978-home-bump-pics-13.html#post5800849

You should give it a go - lovely keepsake IMO xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies am still here been 2 c oh 2 day after 2 months and it was amazing it was like we were on r first date giggling not noing what 2 say ha that spark is back hes defo out next june aswel such a relife how are you all? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Danielle -glad your visit went well xxx

The time will fly by until next June, espec with the LO to look after and I am sure you'll get loads of visits in between 

Hope you are okay -must be a bit of an anti-climax today? xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ye i feel wired 2 day feels like someting is missing :( but on a good note woke up this moring not sure if its 2 a show or distarge it looked like sum 1 had sneezed in my knickers ha its was bout the size of a 50p an green is it a show or distarge?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi lovely ladies
Hope everyone is well today.

Any niggles? water going? etc.

I am going for another aromatherpy massage session today with my mw -mmmmmmm -although it is phototoxic so I cannot be sunning myself afterwards haha - bummer. It is looking cloudy just now though.

Have a good day peeps xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Morning July Mummies! How is everyone this morning? Cant beliee my baby is going to be term tomorrow, 3 weeks left then eeekkk!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am having a few little cramps in my back but i have a water infection so am not sure if its that. but yeaterday i was damp alll day it had no smell just wet


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> am having a few little cramps in my back but i have a water infection so am not sure if its that. but yeaterday i was damp alll day it had no smell just wet

OOh sounds interesting possible plug starting to go and cramps 
:happydance::happydance:

Mumexpictinno3 -yay for 37 w tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh just remembered too ,just heard from threepinkwantblue -she is having her c- section today!!!!!

I' m sure she'll let us all know when her little Noah arrives safe and well (EDD was s'posed to be 4th July)

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ano but the back thing ive had 4 weeks had a on goin water infection since 18 weeks an they feel pritty much the sameee


----------



## mumexpctinno3

xdaniellexpx said:


> am having a few little cramps in my back but i have a water infection so am not sure if its that. but yeaterday i was damp alll day it had no smell just wet

Ive been having loads of cramps in my back too hun, and loads of increased discharge (tmi)

Think my body is getting ready for it now xxxxxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Thanks hun, only a few days for you too xxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got a feeling it could be 2 day. but i have that feeling evey day hehe


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> ive got a feeling it could be 2 day. but i have that feeling evey day hehe

I have moments when I am sure my baby will be late, and then moments when I say to DH , this baby is no way staying put until the middle of July -think it's wishful thinking though haha

xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

xdaniellexpx said:


> ive got a feeling it could be 2 day. but i have that feeling evey day hehe

I know lol everytime i go to the loo, im checking for a show! Every twinge im like is this it?

Driving me nuts lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

its a pain so fed up i want 2 go n c oh again b4 she comes got a feeling there will be no chance in doing that


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it realy look like sum 1 had sneezed in me knickers haha


----------



## shortie1990

I think I'm going to be pregnant forever!! arrgghhh


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> I think I'm going to be pregnant forever!! arrgghhh

I feel I HAVE been pregnant forever lol :haha::haha::haha:

My fault for doing an Hcg test mega early but we knew from 3w +3 d and it seems an absolute age since then haha.

xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

god i've just woken up and i'm in agony :(
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

^^^ how come hun u ok


----------



## mum2beagain

6th july baby born yesterday my little connor born on the 17th june instead of 7 the july xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

back's killing me and stomach is too, think this is the start but i dunno :S
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

do u rekon my bump has chaned first 2 r 36-4 other 3 r this morning excuse the face ha
 



Attached Files:







36+3.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









36+3 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









38 1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









38 2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3









38 3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emsiee

x__Hannah__x said:


> back's killing me and stomach is too, think this is the start but i dunno :S
> x

Is it constant pain or pain that comes and goes?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

It's constant at the mo but not going away at all :(
x


----------



## MRSTJ

congrats mum2beagain on the birth of little connor xx


----------



## emsiee

x__Hannah__x said:


> It's constant at the mo but not going away at all :(
> x


Maybe give your hospital/MW a ring? Take some paracetamol?


----------



## rihanna

congrads mumtobeagain, good luck hannah and danielle - looks like your ready to me, nice bump!

I am just about to go for my last shift at work, 38 weeks today means upping the RLT to 4 cups a day, i dont know how i will manage to drink that much plus i will run out in a day or 2!! Hurry up Harry i am so bored and fat i could really do with cheering up! 


Happy friday Girlies x


----------



## wannabubba#4

mum2beagain said:


> 6th july baby born yesterday my little connor born on the 17th june instead of 7 the july xx

Many congrats - he is gorgeous !! well done xx
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Hi mightyspu, can you change Dylans birthdate to 3rd June? it's showing 3/5/10. Thanks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well -I am just back from mw, talking about my home birth booking and she looked at my previous labour history and said
' well we'll not really be expecting you any time before 40 weeks (she put me in the oncall book from 39 just incase tho' lol)'

You'd think with baby number 4, I'd potentially go a tad earler haha -baby number 3 was 4 days early, the other two both overdue so she reckons I am more likely to do the same again. Oh well ,as long as he is healthy when he gets here I s'pose -and it means I can enjoy the nice sunshine without worrying about my lil guy getting too hot or sun exposed etc -just wish my spd wasn't so bloody immobilising and painful though

xx


----------



## mightyspu

mrsbeanbump said:


> Hi mightyspu, can you change Dylans birthdate to 3rd June? it's showing 3/5/10. Thanks!

Sorry! :dohh: will do!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wellllll didnt think ide eva say this but baby please stay in there till atleast thursday daddy wants me 2 c him again b4 lo is here he wants 2 c my bump haha soo thursday will be nice thanks x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha hope she holds on for you Danielle :)

Grr back ache and pains gone now, tired of them coming and going :(
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive got them 2 haha an i can feel here right there i no she wnt stay there gurrr


----------



## x__Hannah__x

aww :(
what do your pains feel like?
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lower back an realy sharp stabbing pains evey time i move her heads on my pubic bone a think owww


----------



## x__Hannah__x

yeah i've been getting dull lower aching in my back, getting fed up of these fake pains now :(
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just want her 2 stay in there now hah


----------



## wannabubba#4

Danielle -are they letting your OH out for the birth?? Or is this not allowed?, sorry I dont know much about it :blush:, but as a nurse I have had situations where visitors of HMS :winkwink::winkwink: have been brought into the ward I work, (escorted of course lol :haha:) to visit relatives (life n death situations only though!!).

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nope hes not allowed he wud be if he had his cat d status he wont get that till october tho then he will be allowed out 3 times a week:D he wuddnt even be allowed out if i was on my deth bed cos were not married its only allowed 4 immidate family like mum dad bro or sis :(


----------



## nicholatmn

Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)


----------



## emsiee

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

Oh Nic, A huge congrats!!! You lucky lucky thing..:hugs: xxxx


----------



## nb1984

Congrats Nic!! I remember you from TTC, that's excellent news!

Danielle - glad your visit went well and I hope the baby stays in until Thursday!

I had bad BH on thurs evening but nothing since, we move house on July 12th and I'm due on the 16th so now I actually don't mind if the baby is late!!!

Xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sore-boobs

congratulations on your little girl.


----------



## mumexpctinno3

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

Congratulations hunni, these july babies seem to be coming thick and fast, lets hope its a knock on effect xxxxxxx


----------



## vac_uk

Hi July baby mummies to be just thought id pop by, to wish us all a good labour/birth and baby dust to us all hopefully not much longer to wait xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW -Congrats Nicholatmn -and a fabbie sized lil girl for not quite 38 weeks

Your guess the date wasn't far off either was it ? lol

Brilliant news, looking forward to the story and pics.

Love n hugs to you and your lil girl - I am starting to get a tad jealous lol- I am SURE I'll be late lol xxxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

Congrats hun on the birth of your little girl xx:flower:


----------



## justmarried24

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

Huge congrats hun!! xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Hey nicolatmn my lil boy was born the same day as ur lil girl at 9.31am and weighed the same 7lb 11oz. And my name is nicoa too just thought it was a little spooky lol congrats xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congratulations :)
Who's gonna be next?
x


----------



## Nats21

nicholatmn said:


> Hey girls. Quick update! Waters broke yesterday at 4am. I had my little girl at 5:01pm June 17th. Im still at hospital and will be home tomorrow. Will post story and photos soon! She was 7lbs 11ounces. :)

Congratulations! Hopefully i won't be too much longer but then knowing my luck i'll go overdue! Hope the birth went ok for you xx


----------



## nicholatmn

mum2beagain said:


> Hey nicolatmn my lil boy was born the same day as ur lil girl at 9.31am and weighed the same 7lb 11oz. And my name is nicoa too just thought it was a little spooky lol congrats xx

OMG that's crazy! :D Congrats!!


----------



## mightyspu

Congratulations to the Nicolas!
Well done ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi Girls. 

How are you all feeling well at the min im feeling fat, fed up and ready to drop any time soon. Im soooo ready now for the baby and just wish he/she would break my waters and enter the world so i can look after him/she more than i already do now. Ive got another sweep booked in for wednesday at 12pm so i hope this works second time lucky hey!


----------



## Stardust18

Hi :)
Im due July 27th with a baby boy :D
x x


----------



## sore-boobs

its taken me all day to notice but im on my last box:happydance:yay:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

sore-boobs said:


> its taken me all day to notice but im on my last box:happydance:yay:happydance:

Yay!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rihanna

Well i am due in 12 days and FED up! Congrads to all the July-ers who have had their babies!! 

I went to a wedding do last night and danced and danced and danced.....nothing! 

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGH!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning July mummies!!

Hope everyone is well today.

Did we ever find out who the new mummy was, who was originally due on 2nd July??? 

Well, off soon to visit my dad for Fathers' day and give him his prezzie and card -he's probably been up since 6am, thinking we've all forgotten lol - sentimental old sod as he's getting older.

Hope all daddy's are being spoiled today xx


----------



## rihanna

OMG maybe too much info but when your body has this ''clear out'' is it just normal diarohear?

I just had to run like mad up the staires & *nearly* didnt make it:blush:
it was like water!!!:blush::blush::blush:

Please be the clear out!! I am off for a walk now, ipod ready. xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> OMG maybe too much info but when your body has this ''clear out'' is it just normal diarohear?
> 
> I just had to run like mad up the staires & *nearly* didnt make it:blush:
> it was like water!!!:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Please be the clear out!! I am off for a walk now, ipod ready. xxx

Sounding promising!!! Hope this is the start of ssomething xxxx
Good Luck xx


----------



## rihanna

wannabubba#4 said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> OMG maybe too much info but when your body has this ''clear out'' is it just normal diarohear?
> 
> I just had to run like mad up the staires & *nearly* didnt make it:blush:
> it was like water!!!:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Please be the clear out!! I am off for a walk now, ipod ready. xxx
> 
> Sounding promising!!! Hope this is the start of ssomething xxxx
> Good Luck xxClick to expand...

Me too! thanks wannabubba!xx


----------



## Nats21

rihanna said:


> OMG maybe too much info but when your body has this ''clear out'' is it just normal diarohear?
> 
> I just had to run like mad up the staires & *nearly* didnt make it:blush:
> it was like water!!!:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Please be the clear out!! I am off for a walk now, ipod ready. xxx

Hope this is it for you rihanna :hugs: xx


----------



## mightyspu

Come on Rihanna's baby!


----------



## nicholatmn

rihanna said:


> OMG maybe too much info but when your body has this ''clear out'' is it just normal diarohear?
> 
> I just had to run like mad up the staires & *nearly* didnt make it:blush:
> it was like water!!!:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Please be the clear out!! I am off for a walk now, ipod ready. xxx

Mine did that! Came out of nowhere. 24 hours later, my water broke. Good luck!! x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Good luck :)
Sick of these pains already :(
x


----------



## rihanna

woohoo i am soooo excited! Altho not a twinge or anything........ BOO HOO

another cup of RLT it is then x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hope it works for you :)
Keep getting twinges but nothing :(
x


----------



## rihanna

ooh twinges is something tho hannah!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah true, every day i keep having bad backache and lots of BH and clearing out and everything been nearly a week now..


----------



## rihanna

well hopefully you wont have to wait the full 18days!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I know I'm hoping she comes before then!
Any time now would be nice lol, feel so huge!
x


----------



## mightyspu

lobogirl has had her baby!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wow congratulations to her :)
they're coming in thick and fast now! lol
x


----------



## rihanna

omg another july-er! woohoo


----------



## x__Hannah__x

woohoo i bet they'll be another one by this time tomorrow :D
x


----------



## rihanna

Well it wont be me.........
:-(


----------



## mightyspu

ahh, come on rihanna's baby! Mama wants to meet you (not to mention hundreds of BnB aunties!)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hehe yes come on Rihanna's baby, then me next please :D
x


----------



## mightyspu

Then me any time after next Wednesday!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Then me any time after next Wednesday!

Any time after Tues for me lol xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi girls hope everyone is well. Every time i log off this and back on sum1 seems to have had a bby from the july mummy thread so exciting. Hope im next im ready now and waiting. x


----------



## emsiee

Congrats to July LO`s born!!

I have a gut feeling my LO will come next week...not sure why...:shrug:
I hope so soooooooo much anyway!!! Im only 10 days away from my due date and cant believe it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Congrats to July LO`s born!!
> 
> I have a gut feeling my LO will come next week...not sure why...:shrug:
> I hope so soooooooo much anyway!!! Im only 10 days away from my due date and cant believe it!!!! :happydance:

Yay - nearly down to single figures queenemsie; and every possibility your LO will come next week.How exciting!!

I cant wait unti lI am that stage lol :haha::haha:...

I am still thinking ' could be a month '

xx


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to July LO`s born!!
> 
> I have a gut feeling my LO will come next week...not sure why...:shrug:
> I hope so soooooooo much anyway!!! Im only 10 days away from my due date and cant believe it!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay - nearly down to single figures queenemsie; and every possibility your LO will come next week.How exciting!!
> 
> I cant wait unti lI am that stage lol :haha::haha:...
> 
> I am still thinking ' could be a month '
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I hope its not a month for you...:hugs:
Im starting to think twice about venturing out of the house now just incase my waters break in public lol :blush:


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie i have the same due date as you! 

Nothing else has happened since my 'clear out' yest so must have been just a random thing...this morning tho im sure a big lump of plug came away (clear,slightly snotty,stringy stuff?) 

Today is the first day of my maternity leave and the sun is shining so im feeling good, shopping, gardening, and lots of sitting on the deck chair reading mags is the order of the day! xxxxx Good luck other July-ers xx


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Nothing else has happened since my 'clear out' yest so must have been just a random thing...this morning tho im sure a big lump of plug came away (clear,slightly snotty,stringy stuff?)

Sounds like the plug..:thumbup: Hope its the start for you :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to July LO`s born!!
> 
> I have a gut feeling my LO will come next week...not sure why...:shrug:
> I hope so soooooooo much anyway!!! Im only 10 days away from my due date and cant believe it!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay - nearly down to single figures queenemsie; and every possibility your LO will come next week.How exciting!!
> 
> I cant wait unti lI am that stage lol :haha::haha:...
> 
> I am still thinking ' could be a month '
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope its not a month for you...:hugs:
> Im starting to think twice about venturing out of the house now just incase my waters break in public lol :blush:Click to expand...

I saw my mw last Fri and going by my labour history (2/3 babies overdue, third one only 4 days before EDD) she doesn't expect to see me for delivery until at least 40w haha -Oh well, thought with baby 4 that things would progress quicker; but I'll just hope he is here spontaneously before the 23rd July so I dont need to be induced.

But we never do know, do we. I can still hope xx

Although tbh, I have been in so much pain over the weekend with my spd , I am thinking twice about going to see a consultant for hopefully an earlier sweep (my mw's wont do one til 41w) -I dont know how I am going to be able to cope another possibly 4-5 weeks of this -the slightest movement and I am crying out in pain, I am not sleeping well and I am sure I am making the whole household miserable too- with all my moaning :cry::cry:

And then I feel guilty for moaning, I am having a healthy baby -that's all that should matter Isn't it? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rihanna

surely if you ask reallllly nicely she might just do a quick sweep for you wannabubba?? Hope so, and hopefully anyway your 4th will suprise everyone and some a little early! (fingers crossed) 

OMG just noticed its now 8 arrived, it was 7 last look!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I hope so Rihanna - but sweeps only work if baby is ready to come anyway and my LO feels very comfy where he is lol

Good Luck for you :hugs:


----------



## nb1984

Oh wana this sucks!! I really hope they do give you a sweep, surely as you have otherwise been complication free and also done this before they should sympathise!! It's not like the spd is standard for you, they should sympathise!

Kepping everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies! hope you're all well!

I'm mega fed up, and would like my LO to come now please!!

12 days till EDD, I'm gonna go mad when I go over due! ahhhhhh please no!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Morning ladies! hope you're all well!
> 
> I'm mega fed up, and would like my LO to come now please!!
> 
> 12 days till EDD, I'm gonna go mad when I go over due! ahhhhhh please no!!

Know how you feel :cry::cry:
and I have 3 weeks still til EDD :cry::cry:

Right I need to now stop wallowing in self pity and get up and do something!!!

Have a good day ladies xx :hugs: xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! hope you're all well!
> 
> I'm mega fed up, and would like my LO to come now please!!
> 
> 12 days till EDD, I'm gonna go mad when I go over due! ahhhhhh please no!!
> 
> Know how you feel :cry::cry:
> and I have 3 weeks still til EDD :cry::cry:
> 
> Right I need to now stop wallowing in self pity and get up and do something!!!
> 
> Have a good day ladies xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...


:haha: I tell my self tht every day...and still nothing!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Think everyone's feeling the same! Still having really bad backache but nothing :(
Who's had the 8th baby?
x


----------



## mightyspu

lobogirl


----------



## shortie1990

ahh, I want it to be my turn now please :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Must be something in the air, all be here in no time! Taking each day as it comes now just think I'm gonna go overdue :(
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> Must be something in the air, all be here in no time! Taking each day as it comes now just think I'm gonna go overdue :(
> x

Yep - I think better to expect to go over (at least a bit lol) and be reasonably pleased and suprised when LO does arrive a bit earlier; then to be waiting and watching every day from 37 w onwards. :haha::haha:

So hard to do though!!! 

xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah it's so hard especially when you're so uncomfortable and it's the only thing you can think about lol.
Still can't believe it's gone so quickly, will be in single figures in no time!
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

I cant believe all us ladies are wishing and praying for sleepless nights haha! I will keep my fingers crossed all our bbys arrive before this weekend but very much doubt it haha! x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha, I'm hoping before this weekend too! but probs not gonna happen :(
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

No we can keep hoping thou hey haha! I have a sweep on wednesday so im hoping my LO is ready to arrive otherwise i guess it will be pointless haha! Any1 heard from daniellep latley? x


----------



## emsiee

Wannabubba, surely they can do an early sweep for you? Ok, it may not work, but at least you tried? Hope you get something sorted, and DONT feel guilty for moaning, I would moan too if I was on crutches/had SPD...it must be agony.

I went for a walk today (not really far) and tackled 2 hills, OMG I thought I was gonna die! My legs wont work anymore...:cry: If it brings on labour, im not gonna moan...:haha: (somehow I doubt it)


----------



## emsiee

Ladybug2009 said:


> No we can keep hoping thou hey haha! I have a sweep on wednesday so im hoping my LO is ready to arrive otherwise i guess it will be pointless haha! Any1 heard from daniellep latley? x

Havent heard from danielle for a few days now? Hopefully, shes busy with LO..


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Well am still here been at my mums for the weekend had midwife today an she's doing a sweep on Monday yay


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Lucky thing :)
Phoned on-call midwife last night coz was in agony and was so fed up of the on off backache and pains been getting for days & won't do anything til having regular contractions, still don't know whether in slow labour or not and it's really doing my head in now :(
x


----------



## Teach123

I'm due on the 1st July and had midwife this morning. I asked about a sweep and she said that they wont give me one until I am a week over! How come there are so many different rules out there! I would love to have a sweep earlier than that to get things moving. Do any of you who are having an early sweep have medical reasons for this or is it just your areas policy? :growlmad:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Danielle sweep on Monday -good for you -hope it works
Good Luck xx

Why does everywhere have different policies on offering sweeps lol???? Surely if one healthboard can offer it ,then its safe to say others should too??

I am definitely going to push for one now xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Teach123 said:


> I'm due on the 1st July and had midwife this morning. I asked about a sweep and she said that they wont give me one until I am a week over! How come there are so many different rules out there! I would love to have a sweep earlier than that to get things moving. Do any of you who are having an early sweep have medical reasons for this or is it just your areas policy? :growlmad:

I was told 41 weeks too, why why why????? I mean if baby isn't ready to come, it wont work anyway will it??

:growlmad:

xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Wish could have sweep, am so fed up now it's unreal :( 
and don't see midwife til thursday :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yay Danielle sweep on Monday -good for you -hope it works
> Good Luck xx
> 
> Why does everywhere have different policies on offering sweeps lol???? Surely if one healthboard can offer it ,then its safe to say others should too??
> 
> I am definitely going to push for one now xx

Well my midwife said she went to a meetin on Tuesday and they got told she can start from 39weeks so she said she will give Me one so get asking ha


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Danielle sweep on Monday -good for you -hope it works
> Good Luck xx
> 
> Why does everywhere have different policies on offering sweeps lol???? Surely if one healthboard can offer it ,then its safe to say others should too??
> 
> I am definitely going to push for one now xx
> 
> Well my midwife said she went to a meetin on Tuesday and they got told she can start from 39weeks so she said she will give Me one so get asking haClick to expand...

Oh good to know -I am gonna ask on Friday when my home birth mw visits -if not I may have to ask to be referred to a consultant as I am not coping with the spd these past few days and dont want to spend the next 4 or 5 weeks out of my head on co-codamol -although not sure what impact this will have on my homebirth :cry:

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

The midwife is coming to mine 2 do it am scared cud have a baby by end of next week wahhhhh


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> The midwife is coming to mine 2 do it am scared cud have a baby by end of next week wahhhhh

Exciting - dont be scared, you'll be brill xx

:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Hi Teach, have added you to the list, do you know what you are having?


----------



## Teach123

Hi Mightyspu, Im due on the 1st and expecting a girl - am buggered if theyve got it wrong and I wns up with a boy as everything I have bought is pink!! x:haha:


----------



## mightyspu

It's ok, we could swap, I'm slightly scared they got ours wrong, we're having a boy, and all our stuff is boy stuff!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

It's toooooooooooo hot and it's the longest day of the year today night start getting darker from today hehe am hot sweaty sore tired oh sorry that's just pdegancy haha rant ova x


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> It's toooooooooooo hot and it's the longest day of the year today night start getting darker from today hehe am hot sweaty sore tired oh sorry that's just pdegancy haha rant ova x

exactly how i'm feelin


F E D U P!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Feels like sumone is tryin to snap me back anothe rant stupid effin I pod keeps changing my words arhhhhhhhh


----------



## <3 Always

Hey girls!! I think A LOT of us are at the point where being pregnant isn't so much fun anymore expecially in this hot weather. I just got back from my MD's appointment and although I like him, his "vagueness" is driving me crazy. He did an internal today and kindof laughed and said "the baby's head is right there, I better stop." I am taking my last board exam on WEdnesday so he knows I want to make it at least this 1pm on Wednesday. And then on his way out of the room say, why don't you make an appointment for next week,_ just in case_.

What does this mean? Does he think the baby is going to come soon? Is he engaged? Am I dilated? All you girls talk about being at station 1-5/5 and being so many cm dilated weeks before? He's never even mentioned any of that to me. I try to ask him more specifics but he just gives these vague answeres. Maybe he's just trying not to scare me before my exam:shrug:

Just wondering what you girls think about the comment "the baby's head is right there?"


----------



## rihanna

OOh right there must mean he is fully engaged surely? xxxx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

no idea...all i know is i'm 1 cm dilated and have been since 30 weeks, lol my ob didn't say anything last week about effacement or anything but i get checked again on july 1st so HOPEFULLY something has happened by then lol


----------



## emsiee

Im gonna ask MW about a sweep tomorrow too, although I have a feeling they dont do them here till 41 weeks too :(
Its not fair how some authorities do them earlier than others.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Still here after the worsted nights sleep EVA kept waking up with back ake and loads of discharge tmi tons of it all my neck feels swollen aswel hope am not coming Down with sthing


----------



## nb1984

Morning ladies!

I slept rubbish last night too, never thought I would complain about summer being here!

I think I am the only one not praying for a sweep or early baby, we have just found out we are moving around the 12th or 13th of July and I am due on the 16th so now I need baby to be a few days late, but no later than the 20th please!

haha I am sure I am mad wishing to go overdue and I will retract this comment in another weeks time!! xxx


----------



## sore-boobs

morning july mummies.

we had are last antenatal class last night and apparently we are now ready for everything labour, birth and breastfeeding has to throw at us....yh right!
im so uncomfortable now, i swear this baby is trying to escape as it doesnt have enough room. i cant wait to get the next couple of weeks over with and then i can wish the baby out. 
36week MW appointment this afternoon, i wonder if baby is engaged anymore than 2 weeks ago. hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I want baby to stay put for a few more dAys aswel so I can c oh A few more times feel like crap today like I just want to run away an hide anyone else get like this feel so aloneee


----------



## wannabubba#4

Danielle and nb; So sorry to hear you ladies haven't slept well -I have been there for the past week and its not nice. Although, last night I managed a few hours unbroken sleep- had to go and get soem codeine yesterday from the doc as I was really not coping with the spd pain and was becoming so depressed that I have had to give in, so more of a codeine induced coma I think lol

Anyway feeling much better for it today 

I am 37 weeks today - yay!!!!! DH has already started asking if I am planning on going into labour NOW -haha gonna be along month if he doesn't give that a miss lol 

Have a good day mummy's, bumps and babies- 3pinkwantblue had her c-section last week on the 18th and had her lil Noah and he is doing fab; I am sure she'll be back once she is recovered a bit ,to fill us all in and let us see the lil guy, but for the time being

CONGRATS 3pinkwantblue.... or should that be 3pink1blue now lol -Yay!! WELL DONE xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

y am i feeling like this:( slept 10 - 9 this moring but still feel like crap wasten a good sleep but still arhhh cud 2 day be the day ha?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Yay Im 38weeks 2day (Another week down) :thumbup:

Well im going for my sweep 2moz and im hopig it works i felt really strange last nite like sumthink wasnt right but still no increase in discharge or anythink has happened. I was having tightenings at the top of my bump but nothink eles may have been the weather with it being hot. 2day im going for a long walk in the park with my son and hope this will get things moving along :dohh:

Daniellep - Started to get lil worryed not hearing from u over the weekend glad all is ok and :happydance: for sweep on monday i may see u in the labour ward in the womans if ur going there hehe.

From wot i no on sweeps girls it sud be the same everywhere i asked my MW and she says they will only give u sweeps from 41weeks unles there is a medical problem, problems in past pregnancy or a good reason for the swep before then most community MWs are not able to sweep before 38weeks and will refuse. Althought they can give sweeps from 38weeks if advised to do so by a consultant or OB. 

Im getting my sweep as they have measured bby as bing big and with my DS he was born 9lb 12oz and i had a bad birthing experiance with him after he was born woth a second degree tear. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yay Im 38weeks 2day (Another week down) :thumbup:
> 
> 
> From wot i no on sweeps girls it sud be the same everywhere i asked my MW and she says they will only give u sweeps from 41weeks unles there is a medical problem, problems in past pregnancy or a good reason for the swep before then most community MWs are not able to sweep before 38weeks and will refuse. Althought they can give sweeps from 38weeks if advised to do so by a consultant or OB.
> 
> Im getting my sweep as they have measured bby as bing big and with my DS he was born 9lb 12oz and i had a bad birthing experiance with him after he was born woth a second degree tear.
> 
> Hope this helps.

Looks like I'll need to go see a consultant if I want one then, dont know if I have left it too late now, by the time the get me an appt lol; but it's worth asking I s'pose :shrug:

Yay for 38 weeks - another step towards baby yay!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Yay Im 38weeks 2day (Another week down) :thumbup:
> 
> Well im going for my sweep 2moz and im hopig it works i felt really strange last nite like sumthink wasnt right but still no increase in discharge or anythink has happened. I was having tightenings at the top of my bump but nothink eles may have been the weather with it being hot. 2day im going for a long walk in the park with my son and hope this will get things moving along :dohh:
> 
> Daniellep - Started to get lil worryed not hearing from u over the weekend glad all is ok and :happydance: for sweep on monday i may see u in the labour ward in the womans if ur going there hehe.
> 
> From wot i no on sweeps girls it sud be the same everywhere i asked my MW and she says they will only give u sweeps from 41weeks unles there is a medical problem, problems in past pregnancy or a good reason for the swep before then most community MWs are not able to sweep before 38weeks and will refuse. Althought they can give sweeps from 38weeks if advised to do so by a consultant or OB.
> 
> Im getting my sweep as they have measured bby as bing big and with my DS he was born 9lb 12oz and i had a bad birthing experiance with him after he was born woth a second degree tear.
> 
> Hope this helps.


hopefully you will my community midwife said yesterday there now allowed 2 do sweeps from 39 weeks. i am hopefully having her on the mlu


----------



## Ladybug2009

Sounds like they have brought it closer then girls wots good hehe! Wanna no halm in asking and tell them ur in real pain they may be able to get u to see a consultant sooner (maybe a canx apt) u never no hun. Dannielle yrh im hoping for MLU at the womans wanted a home birth but with problems i had with Jay they wudnt let me :( 

Here is hoping all us girls go quick as this weather is killing me off haha! Im off out now to try and get things moving hehe! x


----------



## MickyMoo

Afternoon july mummys and babies :) hope ur all well just wanted to know if any one else has given the eviction notice to there bubbas?? ive tryed bloody everything to get this baby out he or shes not having any of it!! :haha:

Also im single figures today 9 days left to go wooohooo ! i cant bloody wait this heat is killing me as much as im sure it is you tooo !!! ladies wanting and having sweeps i hope they work for you ! 

can i ask also how often are u seeing ur midwife ? i saw mine a week ago and she has no apps untill ive after ive had bubba .... so i have no more apps to see her! she made me a consoltant app for the 28th not sure what thats for :blush: im hoping a sweep or something to get things moving! 

:flower: xxxx


----------



## shortie1990

After noon! I've told him he better start packing his bags and start making his way out, but he's still tucked up in there!

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow, they were every 3 weeks, untill last week, she said now they are going to be every week, but I think I've been quite lucky, its a small childrens centre, and i've seen the same midwife at every appointment i've had!

Just hope I go tomorrow and she tells me he's engaged!

I feel like i've got a cold on, and last night felt like a few period pains and aches, and just generaly felt crappy like before a period if ya get me? I just hope bubs has decided to hurry up and get moving! 


Hope you are all well xx


----------



## rihanna

Hello ladies, well theres a lot of sweeps happening soon and appts and stuff so hopefully we will all be on our way shortly!! I have seen the MW this morning at 38+4 she said he is only a little bit engaged like she always says and said the other MW would be seeing me next week ...BOO HOO! i want to be fully engaged and ready to go!

I did another good walk last night....not a twinge 
Oh and the ''have you had the baby yet'' texts are coming in now ARRGH!

10 days to go..............come on son hurry up!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> Hello ladies, well theres a lot of sweeps happening soon and appts and stuff so hopefully we will all be on our way shortly!! I have seen the MW this morning at 38+4 she said he is only a little bit engaged like she always says and said the other MW would be seeing me next week ...BOO HOO! i want to be fully engaged and ready to go!
> 
> I did another good walk last night....not a twinge
> 
> *Oh and the ''have you had the baby yet'' texts are coming in now ARRGH!*
> 
> 10 days to go..............come on son hurry up!

ahhhh that is so annoying, every time i speak to my mum...how are you feeling? any signs or twinges yet?......???

no mother....you will know when anythin happens, leave me alone!!


----------



## Nats21

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully she'll tell me i'm in labour and my cervix has started to dilate, but we'll wait and see. Still having irregular contractions which have been going since last Friday, they're lasting 30 - 40 seconds but are only every 2 - 3 hours :growlmad: xx


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, well theres a lot of sweeps happening soon and appts and stuff so hopefully we will all be on our way shortly!! I have seen the MW this morning at 38+4 she said he is only a little bit engaged like she always says and said the other MW would be seeing me next week ...BOO HOO! i want to be fully engaged and ready to go!
> 
> I did another good walk last night....not a twinge
> 
> *Oh and the ''have you had the baby yet'' texts are coming in now ARRGH!*
> 
> 10 days to go..............come on son hurry up!
> 
> ahhhh that is so annoying, every time i speak to my mum...how are you feeling? any signs or twinges yet?......???
> 
> no mother....you will know when anythin happens, leave me alone!!Click to expand...

Exactly!! Do they think we will go into labour , have babies and not tell anyone?!


----------



## rihanna

Just noticed its gone up to 9BABIES BORN NOW!

Congrads everybody!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hope our babies decide to make an appearance soon :)
Just noticed that too! :D
Bet it'll be 10 by tomorrow 
x


----------



## rihanna

Is the 10th one going to be you Hannah?xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I wish! Haha, really do lol.
x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, well theres a lot of sweeps happening soon and appts and stuff so hopefully we will all be on our way shortly!! I have seen the MW this morning at 38+4 she said he is only a little bit engaged like she always says and said the other MW would be seeing me next week ...BOO HOO! i want to be fully engaged and ready to go!
> 
> I did another good walk last night....not a twinge
> 
> *Oh and the ''have you had the baby yet'' texts are coming in now ARRGH!*
> 
> 10 days to go..............come on son hurry up!
> 
> ahhhh that is so annoying, every time i speak to my mum...how are you feeling? any signs or twinges yet?......???
> 
> no mother....you will know when anythin happens, leave me alone!!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! Do they think we will go into labour , have babies and not tell anyone?!Click to expand...

thing is though, I'm a facebook addict, so to think If i'm sat at home in early labour trying to keep myself busy...and NOT update my status...seems very unlikely! (yes, i need a life hhaahaa)


----------



## katieandfras

I had my baby 2 weeks early! as due 1st July but had her 16th June!x


----------



## MickyMoo

rihanna said:


> Is the 10th one going to be you Hannah?xxx

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :haha: 

i will have my baby b4 u hannah hahahahah !!!! :growlmad: lol


big congrats katieandfras xxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

katieandfras said:


> I had my baby 2 weeks early! as due 1st July but had her 16th June!x

What's her name? Congratulations!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

MickyMoo said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Is the 10th one going to be you Hannah?xxx
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :haha:
> 
> i will have my baby b4 u hannah hahahahah !!!! :growlmad: lol
> 
> 
> big congrats katieandfras xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hahahahaha! 
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congrats to Katieandfras on the birth of your baby.

Looking forward t ohearing all about it and possibly a pic of baby too.

Love n hugs xxx 
woohoo- 10 babies now!!!

And lots of July mummies at , or entering single figures. Aaarrgghhh - we'll be having babies soon xxxxx Exciting xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am 9 days 2 morrow yay had a 3 hours sleep an feel so much better now debating weather 2 go shopping what do ya rekon?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fabulous - a bit of retail therapy never hurt anyone lol xxx

And maybe your waters will go when in a large store and they'll give you free nappies or soemthing haha... although I'd be mortified if it happened to me I think haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well theres a big mothercare mammas an pappers next boots eveythin think ill go about 5 when its cooled down abit


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

I've deliberately lined up loads of things in the next 5 days. Got 3 meals out and 2 birthday bashes. I'm trying to tempt fate and bring it on. If I don't, I'm going to be shattered! Good luck girlies. I love seeing the July babies numbers go up. I'm due in 10 days x


----------



## angel2010

Thought I better update. Had my baby boy 26 days early on 6/7/10. Because he was behind on growth they decided to induce me early. Once I was started on the pitocin his heart rate started to go down to around the sixties so I had an emergency c-section. Because they knew that they might induce me early, around 5/17/10 they gave my steroids for his lungs. Anyway, at 10:33 am I gave birth to Carter Ryan 5lb and 18 in long. He was healthy enough that he was sent home with me 48 hrs later. That makes 11 July babies!! Not long for the rest of you, please enjoy it. Don't get me wrong, I love Carter so much, but I already miss being pregnant. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## wannabubba#4

angel2010 said:


> Thought I better update. Had my baby boy 26 days early on 6/7/10. Because he was behind on growth they decided to induce me early. Once I was started on the pitocin his heart rate started to go down to around the sixties so I had an emergency c-section. Because they knew that they might induce me early, around 5/17/10 they gave my steroids for his lungs. Anyway, at 10:33 am I gave birth to Carter Ryan 5lb and 18 in long. He was healthy enough that he was sent home with me 48 hrs later. That makes 11 July babies!! Not long for the rest of you, please enjoy it. Don't get me wrong, I love Carter so much, but I already miss being pregnant. Good luck to everyone.

Congrats on your little boy hun ,so glad all is well with both of you xxx

:hugs:

woohoo - 11 July babies :hugs:


----------



## Teach123

Can't believe that there are 11 July babies already - it seems like only yesterday that there were only 2! I am trying to patiently wait my turn by it is soooo hard. I have had loads of my mucus plug coming out today but still no blood! 

Hope you are all ok and coping in this heat - its ridiculous! x


----------



## rihanna

Holy Hell! 

Altho they have not all been born today, today must be the day when the totals have gone up the most...were we on 7 this morning? Now its 11!

WELL DONE all the ladies who have had their LO'S, i cant quite believe i am down to single figures in the morning........Its like russian roulette.......one of us could go at any minute!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well am back got me self a nice top oh a top a book n baby some clothes :D feel soooooo much betta hehe


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wow 11 already, am shocked last time I looked it was only 9!!
wonder who'll be next...
x


----------



## emsiee

Oh my God...I have sooooo much movement tonight from LO...its actually painful! I keep getting sharp pains in my bits...:blush::cry:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe shes nice an quite 2 day had a few movments got 1 as i type but quiter than normal she will give me sum pay back 2 morra tho as always


----------



## Teach123

Fingers crossed for you Queenemsie! Ive just eaten a bowl of ice cream and she is going mad!! Might be an excuse to eat some more!! 

Do any of you have any experience of nipple stimulation and whether or not it works to induce labour?! :wacko: My midwife told me that only sex and nipple stimulation work to induce labour. Ive therefore got my breast pump out and had a go this morning and tonight. I do immediately get tightenings but nothing different to normal. Just wondered if any of you have tried it?!


----------



## emsiee

Teach123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you Queenemsie! Ive just eaten a bowl of ice cream and she is going mad!! Might be an excuse to eat some more!!
> 
> Do any of you have any experience of nipple stimulation and whether or not it works to induce labour?! :wacko: My midwife told me that only sex and nipple stimulation work to induce labour. Ive therefore got my breast pump out and had a go this morning and tonight. I do immediately get tightenings but nothing different to normal. Just wondered if any of you have tried it?!

I havent tried this so cant advise on it although I did read something recently saying for this to be successful, you had to go at it for at least a few hours...:sleep: lol 
Worth a try though!


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> well am back got me self a nice top oh a top a book n baby some clothes :D feel soooooo much betta hehe


:thumbup:


----------



## rihanna

glad u feel better danielle! a good shop always works!

Queenemsie - fingers crossed!

teach123- i have eaten 3 ice creams today OOPPS!XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> Holy Hell!
> 
> WELL DONE all the ladies who have had their LO'S, i cant quite believe i am down to single figures in the morning........Its like russian roulette.......one of us could go at any minute!

Lol :haha::haha:
And congrats for single figures in the morning xx :hugs:


----------



## emsiee

Ive come to the conclusion its "baby moving pains" nothing else...:cry:
They stopped since she has gone to sleep now...cheeky girl!! Does anyone else get this when baby moves? I get this quite a lot now..im hoping its got something to do with engaging even further as was only 4/5 engaged 2 weeks ago...Have MW tomorrow so will know more then


----------



## x__Hannah__x

god my back's killing me again :(
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ide love 2 be able 2 do nipple stimulation there 2 friggin sore haah


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well (as well as can be:haha:)

I've my midwife appointent this moring, i feel so sore this morning though, my pelvis is killing me, and my feet are swollen, i feel like ive been doing the splits in the night so going to have to waddle around al day! :(


----------



## nb1984

My feet make me look like an oompa loompa! I have small feet for my height anyway, i am 5ft 7 with size 3.5 feet and now they are swollen I look even more ridiculous!!

My hands and feet are really itchy too, off to the midwife this morning so will see what she says, hoping I am engaged!!


----------



## shortie1990

My OH just laughs at my feet :( but at the end of the day if they are really swollen, they actually hurt!

hurry up baba!!


----------



## rihanna

good morning peeps, good luck to those off to the MW today x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Morning think I'll make the. Most of the sun today cach sum rays an read me. Book any one else nt happy of they dnt feel lo move of a morning ha


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> Morning think I'll make the. Most of the sun today cach sum rays an read me. Book any one else nt happy of they dnt feel lo move of a morning ha

yeh, I dont get up until ive felt a wriggle!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I have had a few now an lots of pains look poop ones prob just bh tho


----------



## emsiee

Morning People
Hope everyone is well as can be. I have MW this afternoon and am hoping LO is further engaged than 2 weeks ago
My feet are swollen too today..they look awful! Shortie, let us know how you get on at MW


----------



## MrsXYZ

Morning ladies, don't seem to have added my due date to this thread! Please can you add me as 14th July.....3 weeks today!!


----------



## mightyspu

But of course, excellent day to be due! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## MrsXYZ

thank you! Nope, we haven't found out the sex, so team yellow for now!


----------



## mightyspu

cool, had put you down as yellow for the meantime anyway, so far, we have only had blue or pink bumps born, no yellows, I can't wait to see what the tally looks like when they start arriving!

Oh, and

I'M FULL TERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

single fingers 2 day wooo


----------



## xdaniellexpx

^^^^^ fingerss???????? haha what am i on??? figers


----------



## mightyspu

:rofl: Dannielle, what are you like?!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am all loopy 2 day think i need some fresh air


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, get walking! although are you still wanting your little one to stay put?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep cant get a visit till monday cos of the friggin football evey 1 has move them till 2 morrow so there fully booked so got it after the sweep haha am gona go in2 town an c me nan a think dont think she will be making an apperance anytime soon anyway


----------



## mightyspu

Well I really must get off the sofa and get dressed!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2 doin me nails insted tho hehe


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thats my fur baby <<< ha


----------



## x__Hannah__x

was in hospital last night, backache got so bad and was feeling really like crap :(
turns out won't be popping soon :(
just gotta wait now.
x


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Hannah sorry love. :hugs:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

yeah looks like i defo won't be the next :(
x


----------



## rihanna

sorry to hear that hannah, hope your feeling better today. 


I am feeling fine, not a twitch tho and i have just used my last RLT teabag....dont know wether to order some more or not?? what do we think?

They wont come untill sat i dont think........?


----------



## mightyspu

I got ine from the health food shop for £1.24. Maybe you could take a stroll into town (if you are not too far) might help things along?


----------



## rihanna

mightyspu said:


> I got ine from the health food shop for £1.24. Maybe you could take a stroll into town (if you are not too far) might help things along?

I live about 9/10 miles from the nearest town hun! And its all hills!! (That in itself might bring LO out!!) I have the car but i been to the town earlier today to the supermarket and couldnt think where might sell them. I have usually just bought from Holland and Barrat or online (as there isnt a holland and barrat for miles and miles and miles!!) Thanks tho good suggestion..x.x.x.x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Am debating whether to buy some or not don't know whether there's much point now or not..
x


----------



## rihanna

I would go for it hannah, i think every little helps! 

The only reason im debating it is because i have been drinking it since 32 weeks and wonder if stopping it now is undoing all the hard work (hate the taste)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

lol, just never had it before but think might get some tomorrow after been midwife :)
ahh so excited now not long left :)
x


----------



## mightyspu

If you hate the taste, they do it in tablet form.... I got mine in Holland & Barrett I think, but there is also Julian Thraves.

Mine doesn't really taste of much, it's a brand called Heath & Heather, if that helps.

Hannah, if you have high blood pressure, they say it can aggravate it. But it is supposed to shorten labour, there is little evidence to say it WILL bring on labour, I was at an antenatal class last night and the mw there took it for her first 2 pregnancies and had a 10 hour labour and a 4 hour labour. So hopefully, with that and positive thinking, we can do this ladies!


----------



## rihanna

I had the Heath & Heather ones too , i think its just me being soft! LOL
Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mightyspu

...Or maybe I am just weird! :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well am stillll here lots of bh 2 day tho or mite be real 1s dnt realy no still getting them now an they hurttt whats every 1 been up 22day x


----------



## emsiee

Well, got back from the MW and LO is engaged a bit further...:happydance: 3/5 this time. She told me as its my 2nd baby, they tend to fully enagage a lot later than women on 1st time babies, so im feeling quite positive. Im rolling around on my birthing ball now....

Made an appointment for 7 days past my due date.........Im sooooo hoping I dont need to attend that...

She also said they dont do sweeps until 40 + 7 so I wont be having one earlier than that either...:(

Hannah, I would get some RLT if I were you. As Rhianna said, every little helps! I switched from the tea to the tablets at 35 weeks as I couldnt manage to drink 3 cups a day...tablets are so much easier for me.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

didnt think ide eva be happy about period pains ha


----------



## Teach123

Queenemsie - gld you are more engaged than last time. Looks like your midwife is the same as mine only doing a sweep after a week overdue. 

Bubs has been moving loads today and been having some cramps too but not getting excited as am pretty sure it'll come to nothing!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me 2 nomaly nothing cums of it but my backs just started killing mee


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Think i'll defo be trying some then coz £1 something isn't exactly expensive! My blood pressure's normally around the 110/60 mark but when i went hospital it was a bit up at 125/70. Got midwife tomorrow so hoping she'll say baby's almost fully engaged :) 38 weeks tomorrow so anyday now would be nice :)
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

we cud do with a chat room hehe


----------



## mightyspu

There was a chat room, but it was closed because they couldn't monitor it 24/7 and things got nasty one day. It's a shame, because it spoils it for everyone else.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

That would be so much easier! :)
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

anooo these pains r killin there in my bump aswel dnt want 2 think of it tho arhh so hard


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I WANT THIS BABY OUT! lol I know..maybe wait another week or two, but I think I will die if I go past my due date! lol


----------



## LukeandJo

Well its coming to the end of June, so we are all on the home stretch.


----------



## emsiee

Hannah good luck at MW today

I had an horrendous night last night. I thought things were happening. I had period cramps for 2 hours and couldnt sleep at all. I was too hot, too uncomfortable etc... Turned into nothing...:cry:
Danielle, hows your pains today?


----------



## rihanna

PrayinForBaby said:


> I WANT THIS BABY OUT! lol I know..maybe wait another week or two, but I think I will die if I go past my due date! lol

I remember going to a wedding at 36 weeks and thinking ''i want this bloody baby out now!'' and now 3 weeks later still nothing.......please please come on baby. I think its the being off work and people ringing and asking that make it seem longer too.xx


----------



## rihanna

Oh no queenemsie how frustrating....

On the plus side that poll that was done about when most LO's arrive showed 39 weeks as the most popular week! yay!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> I WANT THIS BABY OUT! lol I know..maybe wait another week or two, but I think I will die if I go past my due date! lol
> 
> I remember going to a wedding at 36 weeks and thinking ''i want this bloody baby out now!'' and now 3 weeks later still nothing.......please please come on baby. I think its the being off work and people ringing and asking that make it seem longer too.xxClick to expand...

Yep, I agree. Sometimes, I wish I hadnt finished work so soon


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayinForBaby said:
> 
> 
> I WANT THIS BABY OUT! lol I know..maybe wait another week or two, but I think I will die if I go past my due date! lol
> 
> I remember going to a wedding at 36 weeks and thinking ''i want this bloody baby out now!'' and now 3 weeks later still nothing.......please please come on baby. I think its the being off work and people ringing and asking that make it seem longer too.xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, I agree. Sometimes, I wish I hadnt finished work so soonClick to expand...

Lol -totally haha; spare a thought for me -off sick since week 16 :growlmad:
haha - at least now; I can start to see the light a the end of the tunnel :haha::haha:. Been a long haul though.


I was told yesterday that I am anaemic :cry: -and if my levels dont recover in time for me going into labour then I'll need to deliver in hospital.
Was a bit of a crying -fest for me yday lol :haha::haha:but today have got it into perspective -as DH says as long as LO is healthy then that's ALL that really matters. But I am sure that with iron tabs, iron supplements and pleenty of natural iron and Vit C I can bring my Hb up adequately in the next week or so -so stay put a few more days lil guy lol :haha::haha: I want my home birth; or the very least my CMU birth!!!

I have a very busy week at my youngest sons school so that will keep me occupied til then. School show today, he is playing one of 'Take that' lol;teddy bears picnic on Fri; sports day on Monday; end of term service /award ceremony on Wed and talent show contest on Thur morning. Then he finishes lunchtime Thurs. So fx'd by then my Hb levels will be improved and I can get my baby and my preferred home birth lol.

Have a good day ladies - Only 6 more days of June ,then it will be July yay and the majority of us will be getting our babies for sure (sorry to those due end of July lol :haha::haha: who maybe go over)

xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

moring i give up i realy do ha me back is still realy soree but thats bout it. i am not gettin out of bed 2 day i cba am on strike tilll babys here


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree. Sometimes, I wish I hadnt finished work so soon
> 
> 
> I only finished last week too at 38 weeks to its only my 4th day off and its sooooo boring! LOL going to bob out for a ride in the car soon for some kitkats and in search of RLT xx:happydance:
> 
> 
> I am really praying for a june baby because we have soooo many birthdays in July its unreal & OH has a tattoo with our d.o.b's on and our wedding date in roman numerals and his d.o.b is the babys due date in July so it will look rubbish if they are the same! LOLClick to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Yep, I agree. Sometimes, I wish I hadnt finished work so soon
> 
> 
> I only finished last week too at 38 weeks to its only my 4th day off and its sooooo boring! LOL going to bob out for a ride in the car soon for some kitkats and in search of RLT xx:happydance:
> 
> 
> I am really praying for a june baby because we have soooo many birthdays in July its unreal & OH has a tattoo with our d.o.b's on and our wedding date in roman numerals and his d.o.b is the babys due date in July so it will look rubbish if they are the same! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted a June baby for the same reason lol -It's my birthday in July, my DD's, my neices lol. Only have one nephew in June already lol. Now I am just hoping my iron levels are up enough lol :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just hope she doesnt come on my b day i like it 2 be mineee haha te 11th of july


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> i just hope she doesnt come on my b day i like it 2 be mineee haha te 11th of july

My LO is due on my birthday lol -13th July -I wouldn't mind tbh; but then I 'lost' my b;day 16 years ag owhen DD was born haha :haha:-her b'day is the 10th and always takes priority over mine haha. As long as this lil guy isn't born then - it would take awya from DD's sweet 16th 

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe its my 21st 1st next yr an it wud be her 1st i want my big party ha not a kiddys 1s nar am not 2 bothed realy i just want her here b4 that


----------



## rihanna

July is very popular for birthdays then! XX


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oww my back is soooo soreee helpppmeeeee


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> hehe its my 21st 1st next yr an it wud be her 1st i want my big party ha not a kiddys 1s nar am not 2 bothed realy i just want her here b4 that

Can totally understand that lol :haha::haha:

I had my DD the year I turned 21 - she was three days old, I was out my face from being on coproxamol for days -feeling really out of it haha. Sore from stitches and just home from hospital haha. But overwhelmed with love for this little girl that I now held in my arms that everything else paled inot significance lol.

xx :hugs:

Sorry your feeling so sore -hopefully you'll get your June bubs x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am just so depressed 2 day:(


----------



## rihanna

xdaniellexpx said:


> am just so depressed 2 day:(

Just think it will soon be all over and you'll have the LO here in your arms and it will all be worth while x


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> am just so depressed 2 day:(

That was me yday - spent all day crying, on the phone to my DH, on my sis's shoulder :cry::cry::cry:

Fed up, sore and told I'd possibly not be able to have my home birth due to low iron levels sob sob -must be the homones too; playing a big part. I am not usually such a cry baby lol :haha:

We are nearly there now, for sure will have our babies soon xxx


----------



## emsiee

Wannabubba, I really hope your levels improve very soon..:flower:

I also hope LO doesnt come on the 10th July...Its DS`s b`day that day and am dreading this LO coming on that day! :nope:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

queenemsie said:


> Hannah good luck at MW today
> 
> I had an horrendous night last night. I thought things were happening. I had period cramps for 2 hours and couldnt sleep at all. I was too hot, too uncomfortable etc... Turned into nothing...:cry:
> Danielle, hows your pains today?

Thanks queenemsie :)
Hoping everything should be ok, no reason why it shouldn't be, doing my birth plan today but bet that'll go out the window once i'm in labour :haha:
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just want baby out too, but now I'm just taking each day as it comes and seeing whether anything happens, maybe she'll wanna come that way :)
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Hope u are all doing well. Well i had a sweep yesterday midwife says my cervix is still longer than what it sould be but she managed to get to the front and the back saying bby did not like it though as he/she was shacking its head for her to get off :haha: but she managed to do it. Still had nothink though and she sed i should get my show anytime with in th next 72hours so i guess back to thewaiting game for me. If nothink happens this week ive got another apt on wed for another sweep :dohh: I just hope my bby pays us a visit this week! 

x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Anyone else finding this forum becomes all-time consuming?? lol :haha::haha:

I need to go and get dressed, get tidied up a bit and hang out the washing lol... and its nearly lunchtime now haha

I have the mw visiting me here tomorrow so NEED to get off my butt haha
:blush::blush:

xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies! well I managed to have a lie in this morning! I feel like complete crap though!

Single digits now...9 days!! woohoo, get a move on please little one :)


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Anyone else finding this forum becomes all-time consuming?? lol :haha::haha:
> 
> I need to go and get dressed, get tidied up a bit and hang out the washing lol... and its nearly lunchtime now haha
> 
> I have the mw visiting me here tomorrow so NEED to get off my butt haha
> :blush::blush:
> 
> xxx

yes! :dohh: addicted.com!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope u are all doing well. Well i had a sweep yesterday midwife says my cervix is still longer than what it sould be but she managed to get to the front and the back saying bby did not like it though as he/she was shacking its head for her to get off :haha: but she managed to do it. Still had nothink though and she sed i should get my show anytime with in th next 72hours so i guess back to thewaiting game for me. If nothink happens this week ive got another apt on wed for another sweep :dohh: I just hope my bby pays us a visit this week!
> 
> x

Hi -Are you having earlier sweeps due to high BP?? Or is that just how they do thigns where you are??

Hope things progress this time for you xxx And how is your BP -has it been reasonable?

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding this forum becomes all-time consuming?? lol :haha::haha:
> 
> I need to go and get dressed, get tidied up a bit and hang out the washing lol... and its nearly lunchtime now haha
> 
> I have the mw visiting me here tomorrow so NEED to get off my butt haha
> :blush::blush:
> 
> xxx
> 
> yes! :dohh: addicted.com!Click to expand...

lol :haha::haha:
Woohoo for single digits xxxx


----------



## MickyMoo

morning ladies hope every ones well :) neva thought id say it but im on my week count down :haha: and now starting to poop my pants lol 

hannah let us know how u get on hun x 

hope u get ur june babys ladies ! 

:flower:

oh p.s if it helps wanna im not dressed either and havnt moved of the sofa lol x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Hope u are all doing well. Well i had a sweep yesterday midwife says my cervix is still longer than what it sould be but she managed to get to the front and the back saying bby did not like it though as he/she was shacking its head for her to get off :haha: but she managed to do it. Still had nothink though and she sed i should get my show anytime with in th next 72hours so i guess back to thewaiting game for me. If nothink happens this week ive got another apt on wed for another sweep :dohh: I just hope my bby pays us a visit this week!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi -Are you having earlier sweeps due to high BP?? Or is that just how they do thigns where you are??
> 
> Hope things progress this time for you xxx And how is your BP -has it been reasonable?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i think in liverpool they have lowerd the weeks 2 39 ive got mine on monday but 2 day i dont feel rite lots of bh and am nesting like crazy am on this an sorting out nursery hehe


----------



## wannabubba#4

MickyMoo said:


> morning ladies hope every ones well :) neva thought id say it but im on my week count down :haha: and now starting to poop my pants lol
> 
> hannah let us know how u get on hun x
> 
> hope u get ur june babys ladies !
> 
> :flower:
> 
> oh p.s if it helps wanna im not dressed either and havnt moved of the sofa lol x

I had an 'oh sh*t we're having a baby' moment a few days ago lol -think it was when I reached 37weeks haha :haha:-been waiting on that milestone for what feels like FOREVER and then I get there and go SH*T!!!! :haha::haha:

Suddenly realised that I need to go through labour again :dohh::dohh:

Yay Danielle -fx'd xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

yep i had that omg am gonna be a mum an still a big kid me self haah


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey guys :)
Just got back everything's fine even though she didn't measure me don't think she's bothered anyways coz my growth scan was fine.
Done my birth plan finally didn't take as long as I thought it would but least it's done :)
Got appointment to see her on my due date but hopefully won't need it and will of had baby by then, I god damn hope so :haha:
What's everyone up to today?
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

x__Hannah__x said:


> Hey guys :)
> Just got back everything's fine even though she didn't measure me don't think she's bothered anyways coz my growth scan was fine.
> Done my birth plan finally didn't take as long as I thought it would but least it's done :)
> Got appointment to see her on my due date but hopefully won't need it and will of had baby by then, I god damn hope so :haha:
> What's everyone up to today?
> x

glad eveything went well i havent made a birth plan just gonna c what happens am nesting nesting nesting moved her whole wardrobe around ill take some pics when its done it looks great hah


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Think mine will probs go out the window once i'm in labour haha!! Knew was gonna have to do one anyway coz midwife mentioned to me bout doing one at my last appointment. Dunno why but haven't felt like nesting at all, just feel like sleeping all the time :haha:
Hope our babies don't keep us waiting too much longer! 
x


----------



## mightyspu

Hellooooo, It is too hot to get dressed today, but I have done. I spent a long time on the sofa in not much. I have a hospital appt today as I have some hearing loss, but if it wasn't or that I would still be on the sofa! 

I have been enjoying my time off, at work I had nothing to do anymore so was really bored. I have something planned for most days which has made it more interesting and DH doesn't work regular hours, so I get to spend more time with him. Although next week he is working a lot. He has put a request in that I go into labour then as he would like to avoid working 54 hours!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> My DH keeps looking up the weather forecast and saying ' oh there looks like a good time to have the baby ' haha :haha::haha:
> 
> Glad your appt went well Hannah xx
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i hope its freezin a ping down its 2 hot 2 be doin all that work ha


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> i hope its freezin a ping down its 2 hot 2 be doin all that work ha

Haha -yep I hope its nice n cool at least when I am in labour - I have a tiny living room, which gets hot at the best of times; and wont want to be opening the windows and letting all n sundry outside listen to me mooing and moaning haha
:haha::haha:

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

any 1 else using tommee tippee read my othe thred am nt happyy


----------



## rihanna

well i have moaned and moaned about being bored etc so OH has left me the car today to hoover and clean it out! Wish i had kept my mouth shut now!


----------



## rihanna

PS i found a Julian Graves in my local town that was closing down & got 40 RLT teabags for £1.18p!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha ive been sortin lo wardrobe ot allll day ha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

my work of art hehe:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0038.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









Photo-0039.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









Photo-0040.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aw so cute Danielle -loving seeing all the pinks xx

Rihanna -that was a good price for your RLT -and a good idea to keep taking them IMO -dont want to undo all the good work. 
And that sounds like a great job for one of my kids today (hoovering car etc) -I have been enforcing a chore a day or no pocket money rule lol and have been running out of things to get them to do lol

xx


----------



## rihanna

aww Danielle that looks fab!

Wannabubba - wish i got some money for doing ours! You could get them to weed the garden? (dont know how old they are though?) and give them so much per weed! LOL Or maybe they could clean some windows? HeHeHe theres always a job round here, send them round x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am all dun room tydie an cleannn bed changed smells lovly like i mite get a shower n read 4 the rest of the day hummm :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> aww Danielle that looks fab!
> 
> Wannabubba - wish i got some money for doing ours! You could get them to weed the garden? (dont know how old they are though?) and give them so much per weed! LOL Or maybe they could clean some windows? HeHeHe theres always a job round here, send them round x

The bigger two are 12 and 15, so yep -windows, floors whatever- shouldn't be a problem, but they have been totally spoiled by me doing everything over the years and need a lot of prompting haha; it's harder to find jobs for the 8 y.o- he actually tries the hardest and put a lot of effort in but is just too little to do some things haha 

xx


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> He has put a request in that I go into labour then as he would like to avoid working 54 hours!

He he...My OH just text me asking me when the baby is gonna come as he is sick of work now lol

Yesterday, My sister asked us what we doing at the weekend...He says, "Emma is gonna have a baby, so we`ll be busy" wishful thinking lol


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe i wish we had a eject button


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi Girls

Really dont think this sweep this week has worked yet again although i keep getting alot of preasure and feels like the bby is just going to push down and break my waters i think thats wishful thinking thou haha! Had a lye down bit earlyer as i felt really faint as if i had too much sugar or not enough it was really strange.

Wanna - Yrh as danielle sed they do the menbrain sweeps in liverpool now from 39weeks but with me having a large bby before hand and this bby measuring big the consultant requested i had them from 37weeks as with my DS i had a seconddegree tear and they dont want that to happen again i have PCOS also so want to stay clear of c-section so i really need to go into labour myself haha! 

Danielle - The bbys wardrob looks sooooo cute and all the pinks in there look sooo cute i wish my bbys wardrob was that full haha at the min its just got crwams and whites in there im sure mine will be full of pink or blue soon hehe! Sounds good that ur nesting though and mite be a sign hey fingers crossed. U sweep will be fine just lye bk and think ur on the beach in jamacia or sumwhere hehe.

I no how use feel when i get on this BnB website i forget to get off it haha! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha am worried tryin nt 2 think about it realy arhhh i might have a baby next week ahhhhhh


----------



## shortie1990

I hope this full moon lark will start something..(wishfull thinking i know)
Ive been gettin period pains this week, and had the most painful back ache today, Just hope these are signs..! I know they could be signs and last for a while yet before anythin happens

i live in hope haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

does it hurt any 1 down there when baby moves it kills meeee


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> does it hurt any 1 down there when baby moves it kills meeee


Yes. Your not alone on this one. I get very sharp pais in my bits...and struggle walking when it happens


----------



## rihanna

You know this bouncing on the ball lark? I think im doing it wrong cos all that happenes is my knees hurt/ache and its really uncomfy? Are you supposed to bounce hard? or hardly move?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i had a ball me i thew it at oh in the garden an it brust in the rose bush:(


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> i had a ball me i thew it at oh in the garden an it brust in the rose bush:(

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i only got it 2 play with realy there quite fun


----------



## Shining Star

Hello! Haven't really posted on this thread before but thought I would say "hi". I know how you are all feeling... I have had enough now! Has anyone else got balloons instead of feet? It's driving me mad! I have my brother in law's wedding to go to when I will be 39+4 and I have just ordered a different dress as I want one that will cover my hidious ancles!

I have been bouncing on a ball too... don't find it as comfy as everyone else says but then again I like to be able to lean back on something!

Hopefully it won't be long now... or the weather will cool down! We were having a trour of the hospital the other day and I nearly passed out.. was so embarassing! I have spent most of the day asleep today, oh well... that's another night of no sleep ahead!

Oh and yes, I am also a BnB adict! I lose hours and hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortie1990

Hey there!

Yes!! goodbye feet and ancles...hello BALLOON FEET and KANCLES!!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hey girls have any of u noticed latley this thread has turned into a moaning foram hahahahaha i guess where all fed up now haha! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hiiiii there all lovly in here i havent been here 2 long but i cant get off it think am constantly logged in ha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe well hears another moan sittin here topless quite happy rubbin bump an then bobbies start leaking runin the moment or what i dnt like itt


----------



## Shining Star

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hey girls have any of u noticed latley this thread has turned into a moaning foram hahahahaha i guess where all fed up now haha! x

That's why I joined in!!!! :haha:


----------



## Shining Star

shortie1990 said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Yes!! goodbye feet and ancles...hello BALLOON FEET and KANCLES!!

Ha ha! Yep.. that's what I have got. Anyone found a way of making them go down? Pleeeeaaaasee? I hate feet :blush: and they are freaking me out!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

a buket of cold water^


----------



## x__Hannah__x

God my back's really starting to kill me! Might be coz i've just walked round Asda for hours haha.
How's everyone feeling tonight apart from the ankles :haha:
x


----------



## PrayinForBaby

x__Hannah__x said:


> God my back's really starting to kill me! Might be coz i've just walked round Asda for hours haha.
> How's everyone feeling tonight apart from the ankles :haha:
> x

I WANT THIS BABY OUT OF ME!! :haha:

On a serious note though, she's measured ahead the whole pregnancy, now she's measuring 39 weeks...I really think we are 37 weeks instead of 36...and I'm having contractions (just not regular), back ache, swollen hands, legs, and feet (minus the ankle), my bp was the highest its ever been today...she is coming! I can feel it! But I go to the dr tomorrow, not supposed to get checked internally again til next week but she may go ahead and do it since I'm having so many issues! 

(Oh and my new symptom...I can feel my heartbeat in my vagina and my butthole...what gives!?!?! lol)


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies! Hope every one is still sane :haha:
I'm on count down now 8 days till edd! Just hope LO realises this! I keep telling him to be backing his bags and make his way to the exit, but I don't think he's listening :haha:


What's every one planning on doing today? X
Xxx


----------



## rihanna

I am planning on sitting on the sofa doing nothing! xx

39 weeks today too, dont make me wait another 7 days babe pleeeease xxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morning ladies 39 weeks 2day woooo


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hey girls have any of u noticed latley this thread has turned into a moaning foram hahahahaha i guess where all fed up now haha! x

Hi ladies - well NO moaning from me today :happydance::happydance:

My mw has jsut been and was fab -so poitive about my home birth; wasn't concerned about my iron levels at all -as long as I feel well, am aware of any risks ( which I am ) and am now taking my iron tabs and OJ.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a difference a positive pro- homebith midwife can make to a persons frame of mind!!! So they are delivering my delivery pack over the weekend yay!!! So excited !!! Cannot wait for things to get started now yay!!! When's that full moon again?? haha :haha::haha::haha:

woohoo!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

love n hugs to everyone, congrats to Danielle and Rihanna reaching 39 weeks... and only 5 days left of June; C'mon July!!!!! xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I like this, I'm not going to do anything today either just put my feet up and relax :)
dunno why but I feel different today in a strange way lol.
& can't sit comfy coz of baba don't think she can get any bloody lower it's so painful!
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

OMG i thought it was just me thats been feeling my heartbeat in my bum hehe! Whe i mentioned this to my DH the other day his reply was dont be silly haha! (Glad sum1 eles is feeling the same haha) fingers crossed this cud be another sign ha! 

Well due to me not doing anythink all day yestaday and being on BnB and facebook all day i am going to get up off te couch and clean te house i think hehe thats all i seem to do i still cant drive as midwife advised me not to for 72hrs after sweep so i have friends coming down this evening for somethink t eat im just undecided if i sud cook for order a take away hehe! 

Wanna - So glad ur going to get ur home birth im planning a home birth for my nxt bby if i manage to have another 1 after the hassel this LO has given me.

Well a friend of mine has tought all along i will go into labour 28th jun so fingers rossed she is right cos i wasnt haha! I guess bby will prob arrive this weekend as my dads working away until sunday and my brother in law is on holiday till sunday so no doubt he/she will make the excit while there not here haha (or is that just wishful thinking haha)

Hope u all have a nice day toda its going to be in the 80's so i may even get out in the garden after the cleaning has been done haha.

Hope u all have a nice day and no doubt i will be back on later haha!

x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> I am planning on sitting on the sofa doing nothing! xx
> 
> 39 weeks today too, dont make me wait another 7 days babe pleeeease xxxxx

haha, thats been my plan for the last couple of days, there's so much i need to do, but my stupid flubber feet hurt when i try and walk anywhere!!

I want to waddle up to the shop, but my feet feel like they are going to burst!

So... i'll sit here watchin crap day time tv, with bnb + facebook :coffee:

oh...and dilemah of the day..I've ran out of ice lollies and ice pops!!! nooooooooooo :cry:


----------



## rihanna

LOL shortie thats funny - Dilemma of the day!

Well i am jealous of all these people having their babies early! But very pleased for them all too


----------



## shortie1990

Ive a serious addiction for ice/slush/ice lollies etc...but now i'm completley out.. :(

ahh balls, I'm gonna have to waddle to the shop today, rather than sit here like a slob :haha:


----------



## emsiee

Woohoo WannaBubba, sooooooooooooo pleased for you!

Well, me and OH have been shopping this morning walking around Tesco and Asda...Now doing nothing all day (OH is gardening) and Im sat on the laptop..lol

39 weeks today....:dance: I have a strong feeling baby is going to come next week....(I bloody hope so!) Mon or Tuesday. My mum thinks she is going to make an appearance over the weekend. Every time I ring her now, she says "is this THE call"? I wish.........lol


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie - I'll fight you for it! LOL next week would be great for me too, well anytime about now would be nice.... 
If i knew a date it would all be ok but its the waiting thats sooooo bad!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> queenemsie - I'll fight you for it! LOL next week would be great for me too, well anytime about now would be nice....
> If i knew a date it would all be ok but its the waiting thats sooooo bad!

Ha ha! I know! this bit is the hardest....i dont know how i`ll cope if i go 2 weeks over...:nope:


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> queenemsie - I'll fight you for it! LOL next week would be great for me too, well anytime about now would be nice....
> If i knew a date it would all be ok but its the waiting thats sooooo bad!
> 
> Ha ha! I know! this bit is the hardest....i dont know how i`ll cope if i go 2 weeks over...:nope:Click to expand...

I'd have gone insane, hurry up LO


----------



## rihanna

Out of us three i think Queenemsie will be first, then shortie then me!


----------



## shortie1990

its a race haha, ive got a feeling that my LO is gonna be late, if he's anythin like his Daddy, useless at timekeeping!!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Out of us three i think Queenemsie will be first, then shortie then me!


Hmmmm, watch this now youve said that, you will go this weekend!! lol...I just hope its soon, I dont care about the pain Ive gotta endure now, Bring it on!

What you lot doing about pain relief?


----------



## shortie1990

or we ALL could go at weekend :haha:

wishful thinking eh!

I've a feeling ONE of us will do..hmm but which one lol


----------



## rihanna

Ohh how exciting!! Hey its the full moon isnt it!? If its only one im going for queenemsie. If not her then i dont think any of us will!


----------



## emsiee

I hope we all do!! 
How good would that be??!!!


----------



## rihanna

Brill!


----------



## shortie1990

I'd be FANTASTIC haha, yeh its supposed to be this full moon on saturday, don't think i beleive in all the moon and horoscopes malarky, so we'll see, might roll around inthe back yard in hope! haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie -yay for 39 weeks too - there must be at least one baby gonna be born over the weekend; who's it going to be ?? haha 

For pain relief I am planning using my birthing pool and G&A only -had pethidine with my first and it did NOT agree with me at all -hallucinations,made me vomit and then I passed out and had to have my labour augemnted too.

And I see we have another baby born -Dolores has had her baby (seperate thread, third tri forum ; EDD was 2nd Jul) Many congrats again Dolores xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Useless fact lol but ... Did you know that the full moon in June is referred to as the 'Honey Moon'? - typically ppl got married in June, and drunk meed (honey) on the evening of the full moon and it aided fertility lol. Me and DH got married 2 years ago on 16th June and the Honey moon was on the 18th -the day our own honeymoon began -we thought it quite apt at the time lol, sitting under the moonlight of the Honey moon.

Would be a nice intro to baby too- born two years later on the honeymoon haha

xx


----------



## Shining Star

Hi!!! 
Well, have my feet and cankles in a bucket of water and laptop balanced on my knee (mmmm, perhaps not the best idea!). It doens't take the swelling down but god it feels gooooood! Although, our two cats think it is a giant cat water bowl but i can't be bothered to bend down and swipe them away! Share and share alike! LOL.

Hope you are all feeling OK... I am looking outside, but have no intentions of actually 'going' out!


----------



## rihanna

so whats the tale with the full moon? Do we have to 'do' something outside?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I have a feeling i'm gonna be the last :(
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> so whats the tale with the full moon? Do we have to 'do' something outside?

It's something to do with the pull of the tides being more forceful when the moon is full, or soemthing like that :blush:

There was another thread that said face the moon and rub your bump anti-clockwise for 20 mins lol :haha::haha::haha: but if it really is that forceful, the gravitation of the tides etc, I dont see how rubbing bump etc has any bearing at all haha- but you never know!!

xx


----------



## rihanna

might just give the moon a wink tell him to do his thing from my bedroom window before i go to sleep at night!


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> might just give the moon a wink tell him to do his thing from my bedroom window before i go to sleep at night!

Me too lol -cant quite see myself standing in the garden rubbing my bump haha :haha::haha:

Better idea to get DH involved -a wee bit of loving :winkwink::winkwink: with the curtains open and moonlight beaming in sounds better haha :haha:
As long as your not on the ground floor haha -dont want an audience haha

xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Well I've just been out in the big wide world! ahh!

I'd love a nice cold bucket or bowl to put my feet in :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Well I've just been out in the big wide world! ahh!
> 
> I'd love a nice cold bucket or bowl to put my feet in :(

Mmmmmm - When our weather was nice last week I spent many an afternoon sitting in the garden with my feet in the kids paddling pool -bliss!! ahhh!!

:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Ladybug2009

OMG! I have had the worst pains ever with in the last 1 and half hrs. 

I had a shower around 3pm and had a strong pain going down into my underneath about 3.15 then again i had another one same at 3.45 and again ive just had another 1 at 4.10 so seems to be getting them every 30mins.

Think ive just got me hopes built up though thinking it cud be he start hehe! x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> OMG! I have had the worst pains ever with in the last 1 and half hrs.
> 
> I had a shower around 3pm and had a strong pain going down into my underneath about 3.15 then again i had another one same at 3.45 and again ive just had another 1 at 4.10 so seems to be getting them every 30mins.
> 
> Think ive just got me hopes built up though thinking it cud be he start hehe! x

ooo, Hope its the start of things! Fingers crossed!! x


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've just been out in the big wide world! ahh!
> 
> I'd love a nice cold bucket or bowl to put my feet in :(
> 
> Mmmmmm - When our weather was nice last week I spent many an afternoon sitting in the garden with my feet in the kids paddling pool -bliss!! ahhh!!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

ahhh that sounds like bliss! I'd get the washing up bowl, but it'd mean doing the washing up first.. :dohh:


----------



## rihanna

Good luck ladybug hope its the start for you1!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah good luck really hoping it's the start for you :)
x


----------



## Shining Star

Oooh! Good luck Ladybug, sounds like things are kicking off for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Ladybug -hope this is it!!


yay!!!! It's that big ol' full moon doing its magic already haha!! 

xx


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> Useless fact lol but ... Did you know that the full moon in June is referred to as the 'Honey Moon'? - typically ppl got married in June, and drunk meed (honey) on the evening of the full moon and it aided fertility lol. Me and DH got married 2 years ago on 16th June and the Honey moon was on the 18th -the day our own honeymoon began -we thought it quite apt at the time lol, sitting under the moonlight of the Honey moon.
> 
> Would be a nice intro to baby too- born two years later on the honeymoon haha
> 
> xx

That would be lovely WannaBubba! Heres hoping!

Ladybug...hope its full blown labour for you......:hugs:


----------



## Teach123

I've just got back from the hospital. I have been thinking I have been leakingAF for the past couple of days so much so, that I got through 3 pads today and still felt damp. Anyway, Im not leaking fluid - midwife did an internal etc and said that it is just lots of dscharge which melts in the heat! (Nice) She said that my cervix was posterir but on my notes she has put anterior aspect seen - does anyone know what this means?

They checked position of baby and she have moved down and is now 2/5 palable compared to monday when she was 4/5 so am really pleased, but then she said that baby is back to back! This is the first i have been told of this and just goes to confirm how useless my midwife is. I made a comment about how I didnt know this and she asked who my normal midwife is so I told her and she said lots of people complain about her! She told me to rest on my ball on all fours to help get the baby in the correct position but didnt seem to worried! They were so lovely at the hospital so glad I went! :thumbup:


----------



## MickyMoo

im sooooooooooooooooo slow whens the full moon ladies ? xxx


----------



## shortie1990

MickyMoo said:


> im sooooooooooooooooo slow whens the full moon ladies ? xxx

saturday apparently :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I'll join u on the distarge one it's horrible isn't it is it a sign labours close


----------



## mightyspu

oooh, I have increased discharge (I love how pregnancy means you get to share such lovely information! :haha:) also an acidic taste in my mouth, maybe I am near too?


----------



## Laura80

Hi girls. I had my baby girl on Wednesday morning. She's called Sophie and she's perfect. I'm sending lots of labour dust to all you ladies still waiting. Good luck.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congrats :)
They're coming out like crazy now :haha:
Wonder who'll be next...
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Laura80 said:


> Hi girls. I had my baby girl on Wednesday morning. She's called Sophie and she's perfect. I'm sending lots of labour dust to all you ladies still waiting. Good luck.

Oh congrats hun -hope you and Sophie are well. xx :hugs: xx

Well ladies, they say that 5% of baby's arrive on their EDD, 70% are late; and only 25% are early -wonder if it's right??? 

7% early so far -so still lots of baby's that can be early-ish lol

It's getting exciting now, wonder who'll be next??

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wannabubba#4 said:


> Laura80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I had my baby girl on Wednesday morning. She's called Sophie and she's perfect. I'm sending lots of labour dust to all you ladies still waiting. Good luck.
> 
> Oh congrats hun -hope you and Sophie are well. xx :hugs: xx
> 
> Well ladies, they say that 5% of baby's arrive on their EDD, 70% are late; and only 25% are early -wonder if it's right???
> 
> 7% early so far -so still lots of baby's that can be early-ish lol
> 
> It's getting exciting now, wonder who'll be next??
> 
> xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Where'd you find that out to?
I reckon Danielle will be :) defo not me tho i don't reckon..
Am well excited but won't be saying that when it comes to the actual labour! lol.
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hey girls. Well im still here still getting pains every 1 and half hours. I think i need lots of labour dust. x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hey girls. Well im still here still getting pains every 1 and half hours. I think i need lots of labour dust. x



:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hope baba doesn't keep you waiting too long hun.
Just realised you're 2 days ahead of me hehe :)
x


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> oooh, I have increased discharge (I love how pregnancy means you get to share such lovely information! :haha:) also an acidic taste in my mouth, maybe I am near too?

Thats odd you should say that, I had this all last week, but now, nothing..:shrug: I now dont have any discharge at all...I know this is TMI but Ive decided to go down the DTD route to see if it gets things moving at all.....just wait and see...MOON DAY TODAY GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laura, Congrats on your baby girl!!

Ladybug....GO GO GO!!! xxx lots of labour dust to you!!


----------



## rihanna

good luck ladybug!

congrads laura! 

full moon tonight ladies woohoo! come on babies! xx


----------



## binxyboo

sorry ladies - I was not to be in the July club after all!!!

Daniel James arrived 10 days early on 23rd June 2010 at 7:36pm weighing in at 7lb 6oz.
Best of Labour Vibes to the rest of you

xxxxx


----------



## emsiee

Huge Congrats Binxy!! xx


----------



## rihanna

binxyboo said:


> sorry ladies - I was not to be in the July club after all!!!
> 
> Daniel James arrived 10 days early on 23rd June 2010 at 7:36pm weighing in at 7lb 6oz.
> Best of Labour Vibes to the rest of you
> 
> xxxxx

well done binxyboo! another early baby!! OMG The more early's there are makes our chances go down LOL !
Hope your both wel x


----------



## rihanna

just seen on MSN sunday will be the hottest day of the year so far with temps reaching 30'c (86F) !!


----------



## MickyMoo

rihanna said:


> just seen on MSN sunday will be the hottest day of the year so far with temps reaching 30'c (86F) !!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Morning All.

Little update from me. 

Well lastnight as u all no i was getting sharp pains in my tummy and presure in my bum every 1 and half hours this was from 3pm and my mum and sisters commented on how much my bump had dropped since the day before so i defo thought it cud of been the start of things. I tryed to stand alot rather than sit down hehe!

Well ive had a good night and slept most of the night prob woke up about 3 times what is good for me as i usually up alot more than that just or a wee haha! But ive got up 2day with my DS and i have bad back ache so im still hoping things are on there way but i doubt it haha! 2day im going for a long walk in the sun around the albert doc see if that gets things moving. If not think it will be hot baths, hot currys for tea, pineapple and sex 2night hehe! 

Ive noticed today aswel girls little_e has already given birth to Ava and its not been updated in this thread.

Hope everyone is going well.


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Good luck Ladybug. Sex, pineapple and curry! Sounds like a great night to me! 

I was stuck in hospital yesterday afternoon with baby and me on the monitor as my BP was 140/100. Managed to get it down in the end and they let me go so I could see my Dad ( he only visits once or twice a year) Got to go back on Monday - I have to keep the BP down so they let me out again! It's hubbys birthday Monday and I want to take him out. Due in 6 days anyway so it would be nice if it all just happens on it's own. 

Hope everybody is well. Not long now guys xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> just seen on MSN sunday will be the hottest day of the year so far with temps reaching 30'c (86F) !!

Boohoo -we've got showers and only 20 degrees -at least its not cold, and will water the grass haha - no hose bans up here in W of Scotland lol :haha:

little_e and Binxyboo - congrats to both of you on your babies -15 now !!!

Tabbyfourpaws - hope you are okay ,and manage to kep that BP down, maybe baby wil share DH's birthday??

Ladybug -glad you got a good night sleep- invaluable if you are going to be needing your energy soon :winkwink: -still sending labour dust, still sounding promising lol xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Get going with the pineapple, hot curry and :sex: plus lots or RLT, fresh papaya is s'posed to be good too :haha:

Have a good day everyone ,enjoy the weather, hope it's not too hot for some

xx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies! Hope we are all doing well!

Whats every one planning on doing today? I had a mega late night last night, as OH was working late, only got in at 9, then got called back out again at about half 10, so decided to go with him for the ride, was fed up of sitting in all week on my own!

but even with my OH's stupid driving baby is still tucked away in there! But feels like he's trying to get out, he hurts when he moves! ouccchhh :(

x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Got a feeling today might be the day but then again I say that every day :haha:
Had a lush hot bath last night so hoping that might of at least done something :)
Back's killing me and getting few pains but not thinking much of it lol.
What's everyone up to today?
x


----------



## mightyspu

:happydance: my sister is in labour! She is due on Monday. Very excited for her! And jealous! I'm going to be an aunty again! Woooo. Then we will be waiting on my sil, and then it's my turn. But dh would like lo to be born today, as he wants tomorrow off work :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

hope a few of us have our babies this weekend, i'm tired of waiting (fingers crosses its meeeee haha) I just feel like i'm goin to be pregnant forever and he's never going to arrive!!


----------



## mightyspu

Ladybug2009 said:


> Ive noticed today aswel girls little_e has already given birth to Ava and its not been updated in this thread.

That's cos no one told me! :haha:


----------



## Shining Star

Morning. Not long got up, am taking advantage of lie ins while I still can! 

Tabbyfourpaws - hope you manage to keep your BP down and don't have to be in hospital on your OH's birthday (unless it is cos LO is arriving... great Birthday present!).

Ladybug - I am sending labour vibes your way! 

I am so ready now. Just want this baby to be here.. want to be able to sleep on my stomach for one thing! LOL!

So, another hot one:cry:? That's me inside for the day again...:devil:


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Thanks Wannabubba! XxxX full moon night isn't? I don't feel quite ready so I will keep mine in thanks but labour dust to everybody else xxxx!


----------



## rihanna

Is a hot bath supposed to do something? Dont we have to be careful about getting too hot? Overheating baby or something?

On a positive note i am out lunching with my girls today. we go every saturday while our men play cricket! Hopefully i wont be going next sat! xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I dunno whether they are or not, had some clary sage oil stuff in it tho, well it was radox but it had it in it apparently :)
Can't take this bloody heat & I'm getting bloody twinges but no proper pain :(
x


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hey ladies, how r we all today coping in this heat?

Cant believe im being induced on Weds! Sooo excited but really nervous too xxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hey ladies, how r we all today coping in this heat?
> 
> Cant believe im being induced on Weds! Sooo excited but really nervous too xxxxx

Wish it was me :cry::cry: - I can'T even walk today with this damn spd, am stuck on the sofa (which is doing nothing for the concept of staying active up until birth) DH is away shopping, kids are all out and I am bored out of my mind... and sore and fed up and bloody hell Mw says 40w+ for a sweep at earliest. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mightyspu

Ok, pounced on hubby earlier, just been for a long walk and have been bouncing on my ball. Curry has been requested for dinner, and will be putting the kettle on for some rlt. Have some dull lower back pain, so hoping bubs is shifting..... Dh has said he is bored of waiting now. HE'S bored? He's not twice the size he was last year!


----------



## emsiee

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> Good luck Ladybug. Sex, pineapple and curry! Sounds like a great night to me!
> 
> I was stuck in hospital yesterday afternoon with baby and me on the monitor as my BP was 140/100. Managed to get it down in the end and they let me go so I could see my Dad ( he only visits once or twice a year) Got to go back on Monday - I have to keep the BP down so they let me out again! It's hubbys birthday Monday and I want to take him out. Due in 6 days anyway so it would be nice if it all just happens on it's own.
> 
> Hope everybody is well. Not long now guys xxxx

Tabby...really hope you manage to keep BP down...:flower: Glad you got to see your dad though.

I cant cope in this heat anymore!! Ive really had enough. Its not even sunny here, just really hot and muggy...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I wanna SCREAM

I have a banging headache and cant cool down. Im dreading going to bed later.........:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope:

Mighty....woohoo for your sister..hope everything goes ok for her.


----------



## shortie1990

Hey ladies, I've just been for a major walk around southport, my feet are now like balloons!! been bouncing on my ball this morning, couldnt find any raspberry leaf tea, but we're ordering a curry tonight...only thing is, i can't handle hot currys :dohh: its the spice that is to bring on labour isn't it? Will have to stop being a wuss!!

hope you are all well! xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Been doing some major walking today, managed to get some RLT (just!) and gonna have a nice bath later with some clary sage oil in it :)
x


----------



## mightyspu

Sounds like we have all been up to the same stuff! The mw at my antenatal class said that the curry thing works on the basis that it aggravates your bowel which in turn gets your uterus going. So anything to make you "go" would be advisable! Good luck ladies!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shortie1990 said:


> Hey ladies, I've just been for a major walk around southport, my feet are now like balloons!! been bouncing on my ball this morning, couldnt find any raspberry leaf tea, but we're ordering a curry tonight...only thing is, i can't handle hot currys :dohh: its the spice that is to bring on labour isn't it? Will have to stop being a wuss!!
> 
> hope you are all well! xx

ive been in southport all day my self in me mums hehe am very burnt well me arms n sholders owww sat in the sun all day with me feet in a buket of water so its my own falt hehe how is evey 1 x


----------



## cherryglitter

It's scaring me that there are 14 here already lol!! :dohh:! Not long girlies!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I've just been for a major walk around southport, my feet are now like balloons!! been bouncing on my ball this morning, couldnt find any raspberry leaf tea, but we're ordering a curry tonight...only thing is, i can't handle hot currys :dohh: its the spice that is to bring on labour isn't it? Will have to stop being a wuss!!
> 
> hope you are all well! xx
> 
> ive been in southport all day my self in me mums hehe am very burnt well me arms n sholders owww sat in the sun all day with me feet in a buket of water so its my own falt hehe how is evey 1 xClick to expand...

I walked up the long street (is it lord street?) and back, then down to the front where there is that tiny pub, felt like ive walked MILES!! ahh! my feet are hugeeeee!

x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hehe my mum lives 2 mins away from it so was in hers mine r like stumps


----------



## shortie1990

was such a lovely day, im knackered.com though! hope the walking makes baby decide its time to pop out!

doubt it like haha


----------



## xdaniellexpx

can i ask her 2 come with out the labour part an me feelin 100 straite away ha


----------



## x__Hannah__x

bloody knackered i am!
DTD, had a hot bath with clary sage in and just about to have some RLT hope they work :)
x


----------



## crossroads

*2 weeks to go!!*

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/6639/bump38weeks11.jpg


----------



## xdaniellexpx

^^^ ur so neat amm all ova the placeand funny shaped gurrrrrrrr dny u just hate it when u finally get cumfy u cant find the remote gurrrrr


----------



## crossroads

xdaniellexpx said:


> ^^^ ur so neat amm all ova the placeand funny shaped gurrrrrrrr dny u just hate it when u finally get cumfy u cant find the remote gurrrrr

I wish my baby would engage already! But she isn't budging :wacko:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

mines been down since 34 weeks an is still there ha


----------



## crossroads

I'm worried that if she doesn't engage I will need a c-section.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

crossroads said:


> I'm worried that if she doesn't engage I will need a c-section.

Some babies engage during labour I think :thumbup:
x


----------



## crossroads

x__Hannah__x said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried that if she doesn't engage I will need a c-section.
> 
> Some babies engage during labour I think :thumbup:
> xClick to expand...

Yeah :)

If she doesn't then I might need a c-section, which is scary.

I hope my pelvis is big enough for her.


----------



## <3 Always

Hi girls just wanted to let you all know that Jackson Robert was born 6/22 at 4:44am. Thanks for sharing my journey with me.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats! You must be very proud! :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried that if she doesn't engage I will need a c-section.
> 
> Some babies engage during labour I think :thumbup:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :)
> 
> If she doesn't then I might need a c-section, which is scary.
> 
> I hope my pelvis is big enough for her.Click to expand...

Hey Crossy, I am sure you'll be fine, have you tried walking at all? Or do you have a ball you can bounce on?


----------



## rihanna

Congrads on the birth of your baby always!

Well i am still pregnant and feel less likely to go into labor now than i ever have!
OH wont DTD as he thinks its weird...but im so fed up and at my wits end i'll have to threaten him with divorce tonight if he wont try!! 

Rant over hope your all well and ready for a hot one xx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Rihanna! poor you, hope that hubby obliges!


----------



## wannabubba#4

<3 Always said:


> Hi girls just wanted to let you all know that Jackson Robert was born 6/22 at 4:44am. Thanks for sharing my journey with me.

Congrats Always -yay another baby born :hugs::hugs: Looking froward to reading your birth story, if you do one of course xx

So is that not 16 babies now? (including bek's twins) - picky I know sorry :blush::blush:, but I am spending far too much time on here cos I am bored lol :haha:

Well persuaded DH to DTD last night -he doesn't normally need persauding lol :haha::haha: but due to my spd pain he is scared of hurting me more :growlmad:
ANYWAY, Upshot -nada, nothing, nil, zilch -was at least exepcting a few hours of painful BH - you know some indication that baby was almost ready lol :haha::haha: but nope :nope::nope: - my lil guy can't be fully cooked yet. Looks like I am just gonna have to be patient!!!

How's evreyone else today? Any nigles, waters going or anything exciting happening (baby or non baby related lol) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

oops! have changed it to 16. I wonder if the full moon bought anymore? My new nephew was born at 8am this morning! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> oops! have changed it to 16. I wonder if the full moon bought anymore? My new nephew was born at 8am this morning! :happydance:

Oh congrats auntie!!! hope he and mummy are doing well xx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks love, apparently they are well, but knackered, sis was in labour for well over a day!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Thanks love, apparently they are well, but knackered, sis was in labour for well over a day!

Oh shame - I had a Loooooong first labour and have every sympathy with mums who have the same. I was 26h+ and it took me a good few days to recover from the tiredness of delivery alone, and with bfeeding on demand on top -it's hard work!!

xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning! well i'm still here! hope you all are well x


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Thanks love, apparently they are well, but knackered, sis was in labour for well over a day!
> 
> Oh shame - I had a Loooooong first labour and have every sympathy with mums who have the same. I was 26h+ and it took me a good few days to recover from the tiredness of delivery alone, and with bfeeding on demand on top -it's hard work!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

........and on top of that, she has an 18 month old with tonsillitus!


----------



## rihanna

well i have had a very frank convo with Hubby, he told me that under no circumstances is he DTD , its too gross apparently!

Well THANKS A BUNCH BABE! you put him in now you bloody get him out!
Oh well looks like im just wainting along with the rest of you xx

MIL today ...great...she can tell me how 'full' my face is again...........grrrr


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> well i have had a very frank convo with Hubby, he told me that under no circumstances is he DTD , its too gross apparently!
> 
> Well THANKS A BUNCH BABE! you put him in now you bloody get him out!
> Oh well looks like im just wainting along with the rest of you xx
> 
> MIL today ...great...she can tell me how 'full' my face is again...........grrrr

:haha: same reaction from mine!

Cheers love :thumbup:


----------



## mightyspu

GROSS?????? Ah well you were sexy enough 9 months ago! what a git, I hope you find him "gross" when he wants his jollies after the birth! 

If it is any help, we dtd yesterday and I am still pregnant. And Grrrrrrr to Mil! it is NOT ok to tell people things like that.

:hugs:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yesterday in the day I did loads of walking (huge amount for me), Last night I DTD, Had a hot bath with clary sage & had some RLT and nothing :( got a feeling i'm gonna go overdue now :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Rihanna - LOL @ your hubby :haha::haha:!! Mine never said gross but did kind of go 'honey you ARE very pregnant ' -said it was cos he didn't want to hurt me more but I am sure in his mind he was thinking gross!!! I reminded him that it could be his last for a while ,if baby arrives this weekend -up to 6 weeks of lochia etc lol, then sleepless nights and me bfeeding every few hours. So he relented haha -Didn't bloody work but there you go; and I got a great night sleep lol -first in ages lol. :haha:


:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: @mil -haven't seen mine in about a month thankfully but know she'll be wanting a visit very soon, and she always has stupid comments and ideas about MY pregnancy, MY birth etc and I SO cannot be bothered tbh. I didn't tell her about my home birth cos I can't be bothered with the conversations about it ,but my bil let it slip on the phone yday :dohh::dohh:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

i really don't think i could cope with feeling like this for thee weeks...please please please please please little baby be nice to mummy and come and say hello very soon!!

thank you LO 

x


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried that if she doesn't engage I will need a c-section.
> 
> Some babies engage during labour I think :thumbup:
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :)
> 
> If she doesn't then I might need a c-section, which is scary.
> 
> I hope my pelvis is big enough for her.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Crossy, I am sure you'll be fine, have you tried walking at all? Or do you have a ball you can bounce on?Click to expand...

Hey :)

I sit on my ball everyday. It's helping to move her from a back-to-back position but no engagement :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

morning am sooo stressed stupid fil arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh well got mt sweep 2 morrow:d


----------



## farm girl

Hi there, Cody Luke was born June 23, 7 pounds 7 ounces


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> oops! have changed it to 16. I wonder if the full moon bought anymore? My new nephew was born at 8am this morning! :happydance:

Congrats!! :D


----------



## crossroads

farm girl said:


> Hi there, Cody Luke was born June 23, 7 pounds 7 ounces

Congrats! How was the birth? x


----------



## Shining Star

farm girl said:


> Hi there, Cody Luke was born June 23, 7 pounds 7 ounces


Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shining Star

rihanna said:


> well i have had a very frank convo with Hubby, he told me that under no circumstances is he DTD , its too gross apparently!
> 
> Well THANKS A BUNCH BABE! you put him in now you bloody get him out!
> Oh well looks like im just wainting along with the rest of you xx
> 
> MIL today ...great...she can tell me how 'full' my face is again...........grrrr


OMG! How rude... you should tell her "at least my face will go back to normal after the birth!"

The cheek of her!


----------



## shortie1990

whens it my turn? :(


----------



## Shining Star

shortie1990 said:


> whens it my turn? :(

I know how you feel...this heat is KILLING ME! :growlmad:


----------



## shortie1990

i just feel so fed up and useless! can hardly do anythin, i spent 99percent of the day huffing and puffing and sighing! ahhhh


----------



## Shining Star

Me too!!! I was exhausted after having a shower! Can't do this nesting malarchy when it's this hot either! I want it to be cold and rainy tomorrow ~ don't care about everyone else wanting a nice summer!!!


----------



## shortie1990

haha, well we haven't got a shower fitted, when OH designed the bathroom he didnt plan for a shower :dohh: useless peice of male! So ive to have a bath, and OMG....it kills me! I'd love for a shower right now! ahhhhhh 

and the house is a bomb site,i just can't do anythin, but im hoping when i have LO and i'm in hospital, OH gets his finger out his arse and has a MASSIVE tidy up before we have to come home!! :haha:


----------



## cocokittyi

I have had my baby boy.Adam born on 26th june, 7lb 4oz
Will update with birth story when i have more time.


----------



## scrummy mummy

cocokittyi said:


> I have had my baby boy.Adam born on 26th june, 7lb 4oz
> Will update with birth story when i have more time.

congrats hun xx


----------



## mightyspu

Wow, I go for one little walk to Tesco and 2 of you announce more babies! Congratulations to cocokitty and farm girl, well done you 2!

Sorry you ladies are feeling so frustrated and hot. I hope it's soon for you, my house is fairly cool, so I haven't suffered too much, although I am sat here in my bra! 

Crossy, are you walking and bouncing? if so, I don't know what you can do? Walk and bounce some more??


----------



## crossroads

Well we've just DTD so hopefully it might start something...


----------



## cherryglitter

Just had a lush cold bath, feel so much better now. I always get fed up around this time lol! Start to feel crampy and gross, and my hips ache! Never amounts to anything though. Urgggh. Someone get this baby out of me! xxxx


----------



## venusrockstar

Getting to single digits now...I can't wait to meet my little girl!


----------



## Janidog

Wow so many July ladies having their babies already :flower:

Just gone 36 weeks and starting to feel really fed up. I can't wear a bra unless i go out which isn't often cause my back and ribs hurt so much, i've been like this for weeks now and my boobs will soon be around my ankles!!!!! Looking forward to 37 weeks so i can start using my Tenns machine.

We have only DTD once since becoming pregnant, so i have made my hubbies day by suggesting that we DTD maybe evry other day now, so he is grinning ear to ear :blush:


----------



## crossroads

It's ok little one... you may as well come out now. England are TOAST.


----------



## mightyspu

ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......

Oh yay!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

nicholatmn said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......
> 
> Oh yay!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so, no cramping as such, I'll get bouncing on my ball then!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......

What did it look like? :)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi girls.

Well...................................... Im still here and pregnan haha! I gues the pains etc i was having friday was a false alarm i was soooo hoping somethink was going to happen but i guss bby still not read hey! Looks like ive got longer to wait i have strong feelings now thinking my bby will b over due.

I hvant been on for 1 day and there have been 5 bbys arrived out the blue haha! Congratulations to everyone and hope mums and bbys are all doing well.

Im now into single digets YaY! 9days to go to my due date. And im getting another sweep on wed let home its 3rd time lucky hey haha!

Mightyspu - Ooooo all excited ur loosing ur plug at least u no things are moving along.

Danielle and shortie i also done the long walk thing yestaday but still nothink i whent around the albert doc and it killed me in this weather but i had to do it haha.

Well my DS is staying in my parents this evening so DH is bringing a spicey curry home from work (any1 no whats the best to get from the indians?) he works there so will make sure its nice for me haha. Im going to get a hot bath before he comes home with lavander in it im abit scared to use the clary sage oil now, then i am pinning my DH to the bed and going to DTD haha! I no ive tryed all this before with my first bby and nothink workd but hey they do say every bby is different and bbys got to be ready for it to work so fingers crossed hey.

Hope everyone is going well keep walking and bouncing girls. xxx


----------



## shortie1990

well, England are out, you can come out now little one please :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm getting twinges but not thinking much of them!
x


----------



## rihanna

awww you ladies make me laugh......been to MIL - wasnt too bad she looked a lush dinner too  

Congrads to the new mummies! Got a shock to see its 18 already!xxxxxxx


----------



## rihanna

So...... it looks like theres 190 babies due in july.......

If 25% arrive early that means 48 babies to be born early?
If 5% are on the date is that 9 babies on time and
If 70% are late thats 133 to be late!! 

18 are early already!!


----------



## mightyspu

right, so 30 of us lucky ladies are in with a chance. The race is on! 

Ladybug, sorry your pains were false alarms, here's hoping they were a practise run and you will soon be up for the real thing. 

Rihanna, glad your mil was a little more sensitive this time!


----------



## rihanna

mightyspu said:


> right, so 30 of us lucky ladies are in with a chance. The race is on!

HeHeHe Ive only got 4/5days left anyway but still hopefull!!:winkwink:


----------



## mightyspu

that's it, positive thinking! Remember the old National Lottery ads?

IT COULD BE YOU! (then a big purple hand comes down from the sky and points at you)


----------



## rihanna

yeah well i never won that either!


----------



## mightyspu

me neither, But then I never played. I might be in with a chance of winning the jackpot this time!


----------



## rihanna

Lol , you will get the jackpot in the end what ever happenes


----------



## mightyspu

precisely! Although that fortune will be welcome sooner....................

Is it getting hotter?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

hi ladies what i day ive been asleep on the couchh alll day its 2 hott. got my sweep in the moring then staying in my mums so i shud be bk on tuesday so dont worried i wnt have gone in2 labour haha


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......


:yipee: 

My feet/legs are HUGE today :( They look absolutely awful!!
OH is hoping this coming week in work is his last for 3 weeks ...I hope so!


----------



## Shining Star

England out... next.... baby out! Please.

Congratulations to all of the new mummies out there ~ I am very jealous!

I have another mw appointment tomorrow, dreading it really. Am utterly convinced that my balloon feet are abnormal! Think the fact that she referred me to a consultant last week I am worrying more!


----------



## Shining Star

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!! Keep us updated! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feet/legs are HUGE today :( They look absolutely awful!!
> OH is hoping this coming week in work is his last for 3 weeks ...I hope so!Click to expand...Click to expand...

LOL! I hadn't read your post before I just wrote mine! I would put a photo on but think it would make you all run a mile! :blush:


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks for letting us know danielle! Hope your sweep goes well.

Am having a little back cramping. Now, I am fairly certain that this is not it, but in the unlikely event that I am in labour, I have emptied my inbox, please could you ladies PM me if you see any new mummies, or if you are reporting your own?

Ta!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Really not liking this heat at all! 
Hope have ma baba by thursday I'm hoping :)
Not much to look forward to now England are out of the footie.
x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

ive been gettin the odd cramps 2 day goin 2 see oh 3 morra soooo pleasee stay in there arhhh


----------



## mightyspu

Cross your legs Danielle!


----------



## shortie1990

ahh, im going to be the last one to go :( im fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed up


----------



## emsiee

Shining Star said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> ooh, I think I am loosing a bit of my plug......
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!! Keep us updated! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My feet/legs are HUGE today :( They look absolutely awful!!
> OH is hoping this coming week in work is his last for 3 weeks ...I hope so!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I hadn't read your post before I just wrote mine! I would put a photo on but think it would make you all run a mile! :blush:Click to expand...

ha ha......Nothing can be as bad as mine are today hun, do not worry..:flower:
Ive actually managed to escape swollen feet until now...last time, I got them quite bad in the last few weeks

Mighty...woohoo..you lucky thing if it is labour!! Go you! Keep us updated if you can..:flower:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

haha there crossed more 2 hold the we we in found my self realy incontant 2 day wich is very nice in this heat arhhhh


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> ahh, im going to be the last one to go :( im fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed up

Come on Shortie, I think you need some labour dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and a :hug:

you can do this, positive vibes being aimed at you right now!


----------



## Shining Star

God!! My DH has just been lovely and cooked a roast... it was gorgeous but on finishing it I needed a shower! Does anyone else overheat this quickly? Grrr!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> ahh, im going to be the last one to go :( im fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed up
> 
> Come on Shortie, I think you need some labour dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> and a :hug:
> 
> you can do this, positive vibes being aimed at you right now!Click to expand...

ahh thanks so much! :D

I think its the thought of feeling like this for an extra two weeks is driving me insane! please please please LO hurry up!


----------



## Shining Star

mightyspu said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> ahh, im going to be the last one to go :( im fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed up
> 
> Come on Shortie, I think you need some labour dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> and a :hug:
> 
> you can do this, positive vibes being aimed at you right now!Click to expand...


Bet you will go before me! :thumbup:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am goin 2 papmer my self 2 night got some or that aussie 3 min tratment gonna leave it on 4 a good hour tho n soak in the jacussieeee :D


----------



## emsiee

Shining Star said:


> God!! My DH has just been lovely and cooked a roast... it was gorgeous but on finishing it I needed a shower! Does anyone else overheat this quickly? Grrr!

Yep! Its sooooo annoying...Just walking up the stairs now has me sweating...niiice


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> am goin 2 papmer my self 2 night got some or that aussie 3 min tratment gonna leave it on 4 a good hour tho n soak in the jacussieeee :D

Jacuzzi? What I wouldnt give to get in one of those right now :cloud9:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

me dads got 1 its greatt its hard work gettin in2 it and out but me thinks ill soak with a mag hummmm :D


----------



## Shining Star

xdaniellexpx said:


> me dads got 1 its greatt its hard work gettin in2 it and out but me thinks ill soak with a mag hummmm :D


Ha ha! :haha: Initially I read Mag*num* and thought "Hmmmm, that's a good idea!!!" Maybe you should get one of them too! :dohh:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

uno what ive got some in the freezer humm my nigh gets better jacussie magnum mag n icy drink arhhh heven :D


----------



## mightyspu

that's sounds fab Dannielle! 

No more cramping this end, I have been bouncing, but nothing yet. Ah well!


----------



## MickyMoo

4 days ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: please let me be next i cant take much more of this aaarrrrhhhhh lol ! labour dust is welcomed lol if you would ! 

Also just wanted to say ive tried RLT DTD walking bouncing ect and can safely say its all CRAP hahaha !!! ur babies are going to come when there good and ready :haha:

congrats to new mummys cant believe theres 18 july babies here ! roll on the 1st of july lol !!!!

:hugs::flower:


----------



## rihanna

MickyMoo said:


> Also just wanted to say ive tried RLT DTD walking bouncing ect and can safely say its all CRAP hahaha !!! ur babies are going to come when there good and ready :haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs::flower:

I agree babe! I have done everything but sex and nothing , not a cramp or anything. When i was 37 week i was sure it would work but no , Babies only come when they are ready! 5 days to go.....x


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW -More babies yay!! Can tbelieve there are two more babies since I was last here -

CONGRATS to the new mummies -looking forward to the birth stories an pics xx

Mighty -exciting stuff ,hope this is it for you -OMG!!!! Really exciting, keep us updated

Danielle - hope you get your visit to see OH tomorrow and then baby afterwards lol

Hope everyone is feeling a bit cooler ,and that the swollen feet have started to go down. It's warm and muggy here,but been raining on/ off most of the day and nowhere as hot as 30 degrees. 

xxxx


----------



## rihanna

Forgot to say those who are having swollen feet are not alone! MY hands and feet have swollen too so i sympathise with you xxx 
What is it? Water retention?


----------



## crossroads

So is everyones baby engaged?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Can safely say I agree none of them things work!
I bet you i'll be last I've got a feeling! Hope not tho.
x


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> So is everyones baby engaged?

No my MW said my baby is ''hmmmm, maybe a little bit engaged'' 

THATS IT! Not even written on my notes...........


----------



## shortie1990

my feet are that fat right now, i have to shuffle...and the fact that I can't walk and have to waddle anyway..i look way attractive with my shuffle/waddle swagger!! hahaaa very atractive! :(


----------



## mightyspu

I was 2/5 at my last mw appt, but I think he is lower as I am finding harder to walk. But engaging isn't essential for labour.

And annoyingly, the eviction methods are very much dependent on whether our babies feel like coming out! :haha:


----------



## bfphopeful

OMG 18 babies already here!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats to all the new mommies! Its all feeling very real now. Labour dust to the waiting ladies. To all with swelling hands and feet drink plenty and keep your feet up.


----------



## shortie1990

bfphopeful said:


> OMG 18 babies already here!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats to all the new mommies! Its all feeling very real now. Labour dust to the waiting ladies. To all with swelling hands and feet drink plenty and keep your feet up.

im trying, but the more i drink, the more i have to wee, so by the time ive got back and got comfy on the sofa with my feet up, ive to try and get up again for another wee! :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

welll am back an i feel sooo great had my bath dryed my hair with stevie wonder live blasting alll ova the house am dancing round i actucally dont feel preg cos of the bump haha an shes dancing round 2. do u rekon he would play at my 21st ha


----------



## MickyMoo

Morning ladies so im off to see the consoltant today fingers crossed for me please (feeling a bit left out u lot get on so well) lol :haha: 

Any way i was talking to my mum the other day and she said to try caster oil .... wasnt sure if any of you had tried it ? she took it for a while and i came 10 days early??? ive not tried it tho it sounds horrid ? 

have a good day ladies :) :flower:


----------



## rihanna

morning micky moo! Dont feel left out your an early july'er like me!! HOPEFULLY!! 

Good luck with your appt....altho i totally would not advise castor oil! It had very bad consequences. More cons than pros xxxxxx

Morning ladies i am off shopping with hubby today, groceries, dentist boring stuff. Still no signs

4DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emsiee

MickyMoo said:


> Morning ladies so im off to see the consoltant today fingers crossed for me please (feeling a bit left out u lot get on so well) lol :haha:
> 
> Any way i was talking to my mum the other day and she said to try caster oil .... wasnt sure if any of you had tried it ? she took it for a while and i came 10 days early??? ive not tried it tho it sounds horrid ?
> 
> have a good day ladies :) :flower:

Good Luck hun :hugs:

I tried castor oil on my son and he still came 3 days late. I wouldnt recommend it at all, I was never off the toilet! Its horrid too!
My swollen feet still haven t gone down at all even though Ive been lay down all night. My hands are quite bad now...:nope: Rhianna, yes its water retention hun :flower:

I got up to the loo 5 times last night....couldnt sleep at all.


----------



## rihanna

everytime i go to bed i hope i will get woken up by contractions or some start to labour......then am totally bummmed to realise its another day and im no closer~!! .anyone else?


----------



## KKS

Hello July ladies! Not long now but crikey it couldn't come quick enough! Currently filling up my diary with things to do so that hopefully baby will arrive when i'm due to do something decent with my days and i have to cancel.


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> everytime i go to bed i hope i will get woken up by contractions or some start to labour......then am totally bummmed to realise its another day and im no closer~!! .anyone else?

Lol! Yes, me too. I wole up last night and felt like Id done 100 sit ups which was very weird...:shrug:


----------



## emsiee

KKS said:


> Hello July ladies! Not long now but crikey it couldn't come quick enough! Currently filling up my diary with things to do so that hopefully baby will arrive when i'm due to do something decent with my days and i have to cancel.

Good idea! Im kinda scared to go out too far on my own just incase things start to happen...wishful thinking at the moment though!


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> Lol! Yes, me too. I wole up last night and felt like Id done 100 sit ups which was very weird...:shrug:

ooh Maybe its some sign your tummys tight & getting ready for labour?

LOL you could have said ''my eyes were really sore last night'' & i still would have found a way to link it to labour!! Everything is about labour!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Lol! Yes, me too. I wole up last night and felt like Id done 100 sit ups which was very weird...:shrug:
> 
> 
> LOL you could have said ''my eyes were really sore last night'' & i still would have found a way to link it to labour!! Everything is about labour!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## KKS

queenemsie said:


> Good idea! Im kinda scared to go out too far on my own just incase things start to happen...wishful thinking at the moment though!

I'm trying the pushing my luck method. going all the places i really wouldn't want to go into labour. Might try the hairdressers. Imagine going into strong labour with only half your hair cut and dyed. argh! Also trying the cinema and out for dinner, i wonder if you still have to pay if you have to rush out half way through your meal?


----------



## rihanna

KKS - i was told if you waters break in the supermarket they give you loads of free stuff?! Dont know how true it is but might be worth a trip round tesco!! x


----------



## emsiee

KKS said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Good idea! Im kinda scared to go out too far on my own just incase things start to happen...wishful thinking at the moment though!
> 
> I'm trying the pushing my luck method. going all the places i really wouldn't want to go into labour. Might try the hairdressers. Imagine going into strong labour with only half your hair cut and dyed. argh! Also trying the cinema and out for dinner, i wonder if you still have to pay if you have to rush out half way through your meal?Click to expand...

The hairdressers would be a nightmare! lol.....I think they would let you off with not paying if you explained the circumstances...lol...somehow, the thought of giving someone a free meal or delivering a baby..there is no comparison!!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> KKS - i was told if you waters break in the supermarket they give you loads of free stuff?! Dont know how true it is but might be worth a trip round tesco!! x

I was telling OH about this the other day....I couldnt imagine going up to someone in the store and explaining my waters had just gone though..no way, id be far too embarrased! Id just wanna get out of there!


----------



## KKS

talk about putting other diners off their food! I'll be sure to have something expensive then if i feel anything coming on. 

I've heard that about supermarkets too but to be honest i don't think they would bat an eye lid in asda.


----------



## mightyspu

Well I am still here! my sister in law had her baby yesterday (as well as my sister) I am now officially jealous! I want my baby!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -well how many babies will this week bring, I wonder? :shrug:

I have my son's school sports day today, so not today baby haha
Wed -end of term award ceremony -so not then either please haha

Otherwise, any day suits haha :haha::haha: Please please please

I have a mw appt on Wed too, so am gonna beg them to get me a consultant appt re:earlier sweep - really struggling now, I cant do this for another 3.5 weeks - can hardly stand up again today (spd) and my kids are all off school from Thurs. Dont want to spend the first 3 weeks of the school hols like this boohoo :cry::cry: 

How's everyone else bearing up?

p.s Not engaged here either, although 4th baby for me so different I s'pose, plus I am really glad tbh -have enough pelvic pain already lol :haha:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Well I am still here! my sister in law had her baby yesterday (as well as my sister) I am now officially jealous! I want my baby!

Aw - were they both due before you? 

Congrats on being an aunty again ... and wont be long til your a mummy too xx :hugs: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Morning went 2 bed last night with a sore crampy back this morning there stronger and getting regular had one at 30 50 15 and a week 1 now 30 got a feeling sweep might speed things up just stay there tilll 4 please so I can see he ur daddy ha just waiting on the midwife arhhhh am scared


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congratulations to the July mummies who have had their babies! :)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Owe these hurt


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> Morning went 2 bed last night with a sore crampy back this morning there stronger and getting regular had one at 30 50 15 and a week 1 now 30 got a feeling sweep might speed things up just stay there tilll 4 please so I can see he ur daddy ha just waiting on the midwife arhhhh am scared

You know you dont have to have the sweep if you feel you want to visit your OH ??? Espec if yu think things may be progressing anyways!!

I know you are desperate for baby to arrive; like the rest of us haha :haha::haha: but just a thought -how far is it to get to your OH??? Does it take a lot of arranging to get to see him or can you go whenever you like?

Labour dust to all (well those past 37 weeks anyways lol) xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

He's only 20 mins away Ive had to wait to weeks for this visit I'll still go even if am getting pains at least he gets to see me in labor haha and I can always leave early I dnt no if there contraction tho ha


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies! I'm stil here!
5days till due date! I hope things start happening soon, ive not had any twinges or anything..:shrug: 

what's every one got planned for today? xx


----------



## mightyspu

rihanna said:


> everytime i go to bed i hope i will get woken up by contractions or some start to labour......then am totally bummmed to realise its another day and im no closer~!! .anyone else?

:haha: I think this! I used to wake up in the morning and think "yay, I am still pregnant!" it's a bit different now!



wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Well I am still here! my sister in law had her baby yesterday (as well as my sister) I am now officially jealous! I want my baby!
> 
> Aw - were they both due before you?
> 
> Congrats on being an aunty again ... and wont be long til your a mummy too xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...

No, they were due on the 28th and 30th, But I just want to see my son!



xdaniellexpx said:


> He's only 20 mins away Ive had to wait to weeks for this visit I'll still go even if am getting pains at least he gets to see me in labor haha and I can always leave early I dnt no if there contraction tho ha

Danielle, I bet it's you next! fx!



shortie1990 said:


> Morning Ladies! I'm stil here!
> 5days till due date! I hope things start happening soon, ive not had any twinges or anything..:shrug:
> 
> what's every one got planned for today? xx

I plan on doing very little again! apart from bouncing and rlt of course!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I think they have stopped haven't had one since 36


----------



## shortie1990

im gonna bounce on my ball all day, and havent got any RLT, think its a bit late on now for it to have any effect? i couldnt find any in the health shops :(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Well uno what got my pains going danicing around to Stevie wonder last night ha I spoke to soon Had one at10.10 lasting 54s


----------



## mightyspu

I have no idea of the recommended amount for rlt, and whether it works, as this is our first baby! This labour lark is all in the lap of the gods now isn't it?

C'mon babies!


----------



## mightyspu

xdaniellexpx said:


> Well uno what got my pains going danicing around to Stevie wonder last night ha I spoke to soon Had one at10.10 lasting 54s

Woop! come on girly!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I cnt belive am getting pains am like there not real but ano they are waiting for midwife said she will be here in the am hurry uppppppppp


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hope you're next danielle :)
I've been getting pains this morning too so hopefully won't be long, then again they'll prob stop :(
x


----------



## shortie1990

I've had no signs or twinges or anything..bet i'm going to go very overdue :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo -How strange to get excited about pain lol

C'mon Danielle and Hannah -get popping out some babies yay!!! 

Danielle -good for you, I'd go and see OH too, given the circumstances- good for him to witness some of the labour lol, since he can't make the birth and like you said it's only 20 mins away xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Yep can we take co codmol no paracetmol midwife is takin me piss


----------



## shortie1990

The doctor gave me some, so it must be ok, just depends HOW much you need them! Ive been stocking up on paracetemol!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

We'll I've ran out of paracetmol n in painnnnn ha midwife is running late


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Danielle, I hope she gets there soon, And Shortie, I bet you surprise even yourself and pop without any symptoms!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Oh Danielle, I hope she gets there soon, And Shortie, I bet you surprise even yourself and pop without any symptoms!

:haha: i hope


----------



## shortie1990

ive not had any BH's or anything at all..?

unless all the pain and symptoms are saving them selves up untill labour... :dohh: i hope not lol


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Not had any more pains, just feel really stiff and can't really move :(
x


----------



## mightyspu

my belly keeps going firm, it doesn't hurt or feel uncomfortable, is that bh?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

mightyspu said:


> my belly keeps going firm, it doesn't hurt or feel uncomfortable, is that bh?

Yeah pretty sure it is hun :thumbup:


----------



## mightyspu

ah, in which case I have had those for months! :dohh: 

OK, I am ready now baby, hurry up!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I feel exactly the same hun, hope our babies hurry up for us :)
x


----------



## mightyspu

Maybe we are thinking of this the wrong way....Danielle has been getting pains, but want's her baby to stay put so she can see her oh, maybe, we want this too much. If we do a bit of reverse psychology, they'll come?

STAY PUT BABYSPU!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Wahhhhhhhhhhh am 4 cm


----------



## x__Hannah__x

xdaniellexpx said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhh am 4 cm

Ahhh you'll be holding your baba soon :D :D
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just got a text from Mickeymoo saying : "In hospital, staying in being induced in the morning"

So that's 2 more babies on the way well 1 and 1 tomorrow :D
x


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> Just got a text from Mickeymoo saying : "In hospital, staying in being induced in the morning"
> 
> So that's 2 more babies on the way well 1 and 1 tomorrow :D
> x

ooo exciting, they are rollin in now aren't they :D


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Aslong as she stays there till 4 ha


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yep! Just want mine now, haven't had any more pains just aching so much :(
What's everyone up to today?
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

xdaniellexpx said:


> Aslong as she stays there till 4 ha

How comes til 4?
x


----------



## mightyspu

Wow congrats Micky and Danielle. Did she say when you have to go in Danielle? 

I will be making cushion covers and doing some wall art!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

mightyspu said:


> Wow congrats Micky and Danielle. Did she say when you have to go in Danielle?
> 
> I will be making cushion covers and doing some wall art!

She's offline so maybe she's gone in :happydance:
I'm just sat watching telly waiting for my OH get home from work..
x


----------



## rihanna

Oh my god how exciting~! 2 more babies on the way yay

Nothing happening this end, xxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

Ive got a very strange addiction to ice pops, i think its because i feel constantly dehydrated, and can't drink enough, so i'm constantly eating ice pops! i'm on my 3rd so far.. hmm can't be bad for me though surely?? lol


----------



## cherryglitter

No I eat ice pops all the time lol! I'd have like 6 :) xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> No I eat ice pops all the time lol! I'd have like 6 :) xx

ive now started to get two at a time because by the time ive eaten one i want another, and dont wanna get up again! :haha:


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> No I eat ice pops all the time lol! I'd have like 6 :) xx
> 
> ive now started to get two at a time because by the time ive eaten one i want another, and dont wanna get up again! :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance:i like your thinking x


----------



## shortie1990

i'd get the whole box, but then i'd eat them all...and have none left, at least the effort of having to walk to the freezer makes me ration them a bit... :haha:


----------



## crossroads

Strangely I noticed today that my linea nigra now stretches the entire length of my bump! From top to bottom. Weird.


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> Strangely I noticed today that my linea nigra now stretches the entire length of my bump! From top to bottom. Weird.

Ive not got one of them.. ive noticed though this last week just above my belly button, theres a TINY stretch mark, looks more like a bruise (unless it is a bruise :shrug:)


----------



## mightyspu

Hello (bounce) ladies (bounce bounce) I love ice pops too. Have taken to freezing orange squash in a bottle and crunching on that.


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Hello (bounce) ladies (bounce bounce) I love ice pops too. Have taken to freezing orange squash in a bottle and crunching on that.

I have the freezer full of frozen bottles of water, so i can have ice cold water mm :)

Im currently using my ball to put my feet up on, they are so swollen i have to shuffle (and waddle) :haha:


----------



## emsiee

Good Luck to MickyMoo..:hugs:
Woohoo Danielle, your gonna have your LO very soon!! Good Luck hun :happydance:


----------



## nutcracker

heyy all!! 

Im due july 12th 2 weeks today... It cant come quick enough am soo fed up of the heat and the waddling. Im on team yellow although my guess is its a boy. i just cant wait til the arrival now. 

Good luck everyone :)))


----------



## bunnyg82

Arghhh it's getting so exciting reading the number of July births already! And a bit scary!! 

I can't wait to meet my little boy! 

I am with everyone else on the ice cream/lolly front! In fact, my freezer is empty of them again and so I shall have to go shopping tonight just to get more!! 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG Gone out for a few hours ,to my sons sports day and its all happening here lol--Good Luck Danielle - hope you got your OH visit in first and then of to hospital for your lil princess.
Good Luck for tomorrow Mickeymoo 
Cant believe we'll be at 20 babies so soon, and we haven't even made it to July yet!!

Welcome to nutcracker 

And to all you ladies enjoying your lovely cold icecream/ icepops etc - it is freezing here today, had to send my DD home from the sports day to get my coat, and its raining now too - not fair. More of a hot choc /bovril/ cup-a-soup kind of day here lol

xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Hi ladies, 

Exciting- 2 more July babies on their way!! I've got agesbit I'm really hoping I won't last that long as I can't stand this heat much more!! Luckily all indications are I won't last that long and I think I had part of my show yesterday but no pain yet- that said my sis and mum both had silent labours until the last couple of hours!!

Was checking through the multiples threads to see how a friend of mine was getting on and it seems like some of our July twins might have come?


----------



## merlotgirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> OMG Gone out for a few hours ,to my sons sports day and its all happening here lol--Good Luck Danielle - hope you got your OH visit in first and then of to hospital for your lil princess.
> Good Luck for tomorrow Mickeymoo
> Cant believe we'll be at 20 babies so soon, and we haven't even made it to July yet!!
> 
> Welcome to nutcracker
> 
> And to all you ladies enjoying your lovely cold icecream/ icepops etc - it is freezing here today, had to send my DD home from the sports day to get my coat, and its raining now too - not fair. More of a hot choc /bovril/ cup-a-soup kind of day here lol
> 
> xx

Ooh what I wouldn't give for a colder day!! Even rain- I'd be sat out in it lol!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haven't had my show yet :(
x


----------



## shortie1990

bunnyg82 said:


> Arghhh it's getting so exciting reading the number of July births already! And a bit scary!!
> 
> I can't wait to meet my little boy!
> 
> I am with everyone else on the ice cream/lolly front! In fact, my freezer is empty of them again and so I shall have to go shopping tonight just to get more!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xx

:haha: I bought 20 ice pops n 10 ice lollies on sat and i'm running low of my supply already!


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> Im currently using my ball to put my feet up on, they are so swollen i have to shuffle (and waddle) :haha:



I too have my feet on the ball, me feet are huge! MW tomorrow hope she can help me...dunno how tho!


----------



## wannabubba#4

merlotgirl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Exciting- 2 more July babies on their way!! I've got agesbit I'm really hoping I won't last that long as I can't stand this heat much more!! Luckily all indications are I won't last that long and I think I had part of my show yesterday but no pain yet- that said my sis and mum both had silent labours until the last couple of hours!!
> 
> Was checking through the multiples threads to see how a friend of mine was getting on and it seems like some of our July twins might have come?

Yay for more July babies lol - congrats to the new mums, emmasmommy (25 june) and ladypotter (22 June) -so now 22 babies and counting haha

xx Odds for an early baby are certainly dwindling lol xx


----------



## rihanna

Dont like the dwindling odds but pleased for the mummies to have their babies already!:thumbup:
:happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Im currently using my ball to put my feet up on, they are so swollen i have to shuffle (and waddle) :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I too have my feet on the ball, me feet are huge! MW tomorrow hope she can help me...dunno how tho!Click to expand...

mine just feel so sore, my midwife just said that every ones are like that, the wether is so hot, which doesnt bloody help! :haha: they just look like theyve been blown up!

but what do we do, bounce on our balls or keep our feet up?? can't do both!! (mental images :haha:)


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> mine just feel so sore, my midwife just said that every ones are like that, the wether is so hot, which doesnt bloody help! :haha: they just look like theyve been blown up!



Yeah thats what im afraid she'll say :cry: its my hands and feet tho and they feel like they're gonna burst! starting to get painfull! x
At least when i get up tomorrow its only 3 days till due date.. Hurry up baby !


----------



## rihanna

Do you think if we prick them with a pin, they'll just defalte like a balloon shortie?


----------



## crossroads

x__Hannah__x said:


> Haven't had my show yet :(
> x

Me neither, and I'm still carrying high :(


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> Do you think if we prick them with a pin, they'll just defalte like a balloon shortie?

they look like they would ha ha :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Haven't had my show yet :(
> x
> 
> Me neither, and I'm still carrying high :(Click to expand...

All my previous labours I didn't have a show either, so I wouldn't worry about it it -not everyone has a show ,or has their waters break first or even in early labour. For me it was always contractions first, cant recall ever witnessing a show ( although obviously it had to come away at some point lol) and had my waters broken for me at 10cm as never went themselves 

xx

edited to add -all spontaneous labours, 40+3; 41+ and 39+3


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Haven't had my show yet :(
> x
> 
> Me neither, and I'm still carrying high :(Click to expand...
> 
> All my previous labours I didn't have a show either, so I wouldn't worry about it it -not everyone has a show ,or has their waters break first or even in early labour. For me it was always contractions first, cant recall ever witnessing a show ( although obviously it had to come away at some point lol) and had my waters broken for me at 10cm as never went themselves
> 
> xx
> 
> edited to add -all spontaneous labours, 40+3; 41+ and 39+3Click to expand...

That's reassuring thanks hun :)
just worried that i won't know what contractions are supposed to feel like!
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Haven't had my show yet :(
> x
> 
> Me neither, and I'm still carrying high :(Click to expand...
> 
> All my previous labours I didn't have a show either, so I wouldn't worry about it it -not everyone has a show ,or has their waters break first or even in early labour. For me it was always contractions first, cant recall ever witnessing a show ( although obviously it had to come away at some point lol) and had my waters broken for me at 10cm as never went themselves
> 
> xx
> 
> edited to add -all spontaneous labours, 40+3; 41+ and 39+3Click to expand...
> 
> That's reassuring thanks hun :)
> just worried that i won't know what contractions are supposed to feel like!
> xClick to expand...

You'll know when it happens, or I did anyway -i had several 'false'starts wondering if / or when to phone hospital prior to actually going into real labour. It's like a combination of feeling really constipated and menstrual cramping (I always get crampy thighs with AF and did with labour too) , accompanied with the BH tightenings (whole bump rock solid) - which increase in intensity and regularity. It really was true for me that I could NOT talk through one once labour was really established and then I knew it was time to go to hospital, there were many before that I didn't want to talk through but still could if I needed too iykwim??? 

xxx


----------



## rihanna

thanks wanna bubba that really helps xxxxxxxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah know what you mean, feeling bit crampy ATM think I'm gonna have nap for bit and see if they go away. Any news on danielle? X


----------



## Janidog

For the past week it felt like my AF was coming, really sorta achy at the bottom of my bump - does anyone know whether this is a sign that LO will drop soon?


----------



## rihanna

Not sure but it must be SOMETHING happening for the crampy feeling. Yeah i reckon its part of the engageing xx


----------



## shortie1990

think i might also have a nap, can feel a head ache coming along :( OH is stuck on the M6, he's been stuck for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages! x


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

OMG more, more and more bbys have arrived and Yay for danielle finally being in labour hope she managed to see OH before LO arrived. Goodluck for Mickymoo and hope all goes well 2moz. 

Im soooo hoping i go soon i have had a reaxing day 2day im staying in my parents house 2night and talking my DS to nursery in the morning i am going to go and do all my cleaning again and then i have another sweep on wed fingers crossed it works. I guess i prob wont be on until 2moz evening i will txt shortie though to keep me updated and hope things start moving soon for u shortie. 

See u all soon. x


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck! Hope you return with a bouncing baby bundle!


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> For the past week it felt like my AF was coming, really sorta achy at the bottom of my bump - does anyone know whether this is a sign that LO will drop soon?

I've started having that too. I hope it's a sign of imminent drop :)


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> OMG more, more and more bbys have arrived and Yay for danielle finally being in labour hope she managed to see OH before LO arrived. Goodluck for Mickymoo and hope all goes well 2moz.
> 
> Im soooo hoping i go soon i have had a reaxing day 2day im staying in my parents house 2night and talking my DS to nursery in the morning i am going to go and do all my cleaning again and then i have another sweep on wed fingers crossed it works. I guess i prob wont be on until 2moz evening i will txt shortie though to keep me updated and hope things start moving soon for u shortie.
> 
> See u all soon. x

thanks! same for you too! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Ladddiesss stop having your babies :( I want mine lol!!!! Im going to go overdue I KNOW IT.xxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Ladddiesss stop having your babies :( I want mine lol!!!! Im going to go overdue I KNOW IT.xxxxxx

I have the same feeling too :cry:


----------



## venusrockstar

I have a pretty good feeling I'm going to go overdue too. I want to meet my little girl!


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Ladddiesss stop having your babies :( I want mine lol!!!! Im going to go overdue I KNOW IT.xxxxxx
> 
> I have the same feeling too :cry:Click to expand...

We will stick together lol!!! I've just looked at the first page and im very likely to go overdue. NOOO. :( xxxx


----------



## emsiee

The more time goes on, the more Im feeling like Im gonna go overdue too...:cry:
Bubs has 4 days to get out!!!! PLEASE


----------



## cherryglitter

LOLL! This is a nightmare. :( 
I just KNOW im going to be overdue. I KNOW it. I can feel it in my waters lol!!!! Baby is way too comfortable in there, he's been fully engaged for like 4 weeks and he's just not interested! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Have you seen the August babies thread, they have 6000+ posts on there. 
We have some catching up to do ladies ;) hahaaa! xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha wish my baba would just come! So uncomfy and can't walk she's so low :( x


----------



## shortie1990

i think i'll have lost the plot before my LO decides to arrive...ahhhh


----------



## mightyspu

Now come on ladies, think positive thoughts! Babies comes when you are relaxed apparently, so let's think calming thoughts and the babies will just come flooding!


----------



## Teach123

I am so fed up now! Had constant back ache and period like cramps for the past few days and tightenings but nothing has come of it. Lost my plug too and still nothing. Just cant get comfortable and just feel really odd, lke Im coming down with something. Oh and to top it all off, I managed to break my toe yesterday so can barely walk with that and my SPD! 

Due on Thursday and am praying she comes soon as I really cant cope anymore :nope:


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Now come on ladies, think positive thoughts! Babies comes when you are relaxed apparently, so let's think calming thoughts and the babies will just come flooding!

if only it was that simple eh!



:coffee:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Teach - Tell me bout it, I could cry I can hardly move :(
Hope she comes soon for you
x


----------



## crossroads

If my baby doesn't engage soon I might need a c-section :cry: And the recovery time for a c-section is weeks. How will I cope? Hubby only has 2 weeks paternity leave. :cry: Then I'll be alone.


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> If my baby doesn't engage soon I might need a c-section :cry: And the recovery time for a c-section is weeks. How will I cope? Hubby only has 2 weeks paternity leave. :cry: Then I'll be alone.

Ive often wondered what happens if baby doesn't engaged - is there no way that they would induce you?


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> If my baby doesn't engage soon I might need a c-section :cry: And the recovery time for a c-section is weeks. How will I cope? Hubby only has 2 weeks paternity leave. :cry: Then I'll be alone.

Has someone actually told you that??? 

I spoke to a mw friend of mine and she says even for a first baby it's not unusual for the baby not to engage until the last minute. Term is anywhere from 37 -42 weeks so still over 3 weeks for your baby to engage. With second and subsequent babies, very often they dont engage until established labour, but statistically this doesn't increase the chance of c-section though.

Also being engaged early doesn't automatically mean you'll go early either -have seen some women on here who were engaged at 33w and still carried to 40w and over so dont be disheartened. 
xx :hugs: xx


----------



## rihanna

hello everybody, just popped on to say goodnight. Wonder if there will be more babies born by the time i log in in the morning?! LOL

3 days to go as off tomorrow. Please please baby do it for mummy!

night people good luck!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> hello everybody, just popped on to say goodnight. Wonder if there will be more babies born by the time i log in in the morning?! LOL
> 
> 3 days to go as off tomorrow. Please please baby do it for mummy!
> 
> night people good luck!

Night, no doubt see you on here tomorrow :haha:

oh how my days are exciting eh!

x


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> hello everybody, just popped on to say goodnight. Wonder if there will be more babies born by the time i log in in the morning?! LOL
> 
> 3 days to go as off tomorrow. Please please baby do it for mummy!
> 
> night people good luck!
> 
> Night, no doubt see you on here tomorrow :haha:
> 
> oh how my days are exciting eh!
> 
> xClick to expand...

yeah as exciting as mine!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> hello everybody, just popped on to say goodnight. Wonder if there will be more babies born by the time i log in in the morning?! LOL
> 
> 3 days to go as off tomorrow. Please please baby do it for mummy!
> 
> night people good luck!
> 
> Night, no doubt see you on here tomorrow :haha:
> 
> oh how my days are exciting eh!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> yeah as exciting as mine!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## shortie1990

Just a thought to you July Mummies on facebook, feel free to add me
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/sarah.barnes3
would be nice to have a few of you on there!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Am still here in alot of pain been to see oh and am getting thew the pains quite easly there getting stronger and longer don't need pain relfe I can do this haha


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> Am still here in alot of pain been to see oh and am getting thew the pains quite easly there getting stronger and longer don't need pain relfe I can do this haha

are you having a home birth?? surely you must be more than 4cm by now??

not long eh! good luck!! x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Nope hospital stayin at home long as I can owwww


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> Nope hospital stayin at home long as I can owwww

what are your contractions like now? x


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Now come on ladies, think positive thoughts! Babies comes when you are relaxed apparently, so let's think calming thoughts and the babies will just come flooding!
> 
> if only it was that simple eh!
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...

Oh yes, I have popped out thousands of babies by positive thinking, didn't you know? :rofl:




crossroads said:


> If my baby doesn't engage soon I might need a c-section :cry: And the recovery time for a c-section is weeks. How will I cope? Hubby only has 2 weeks paternity leave. :cry: Then I'll be alone.

Most hubbies in the UK have 2 weeks, so you are not alone there. Recovery for a section can take up to 6 weeks, but what do you think you will be doing in this time? You won't be able to drive until you can perform an emergency stop, but you will be offered physio etc. You won't need to do any heavy lifting, because you are not allowed to work in this time anyway, so anything that may strain your stitches will have to wait until hubby is home. And anyway, as wannabubba said, not engaging yet is not the end of the world, mine keeps floating up and down! Don't worry!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh good for you Danielle! keep up the good work missy! I take it you got to see oh?


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Now come on ladies, think positive thoughts! Babies comes when you are relaxed apparently, so let's think calming thoughts and the babies will just come flooding!
> 
> if only it was that simple eh!
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, I have popped out thousands of babies by positive thinking, didn't you know? :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm bouncing on my ball, but don't really know what i should be doing..it seems to only be useful when i throw it at the OH :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

currently my ball is being used as a footstool by dh, he loves that ball!


----------



## cherryglitter

Bounce up and down on it loads and loads! Like i mean LOADS. So you're almost throwing yourself in the air lol! xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I've had enuf now arhhh

n


----------



## lvh05

Please put me down for July 15th! I'm team yellow too. Thank you!!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> currently my ball is being used as a footstool by dh, he loves that ball!

oh i do that when im sat on the sofa trying to deflate these fat feet of mine!


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> I've had enuf now arhhh
> 
> n

i'm excited for you! just think youll be holding your LO soon!


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Bounce up and down on it loads and loads! Like i mean LOADS. So you're almost throwing yourself in the air lol! xxxx

knowing me, i'd fall off :haha:

suppose it'd give OH something to laugh at!


----------



## mightyspu

Welcome lv! 

Oh danielle, how far apart are your contractions?


----------



## nineena

Hiya July mummies, just a quick note to let you know i gave birth to my gorgeous baby girl Ella on Friday 18th June. I've done a birth story in main forum, cant believe how many july babies have been born since i was last online, theyre all so eager to be here. Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## LukeandJo

I reckon our baby will be early, such strong movements! Little one is fighting to get out LOL.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Still here 24hrs later exhausted pains arnt geetig into a regular pattern and I e gone backwards 2.3 cms now it's gona be a longgggg day


----------



## rihanna

Good morning!

Woke up ravenous so just had toast and cerial and a buiscuit! HeHeHe

Oh yes and im STILL pregnant. Walking all over and hot bath last night did bollocks all for getting him out. I am seeing the MW this morning....i am going to ask for a sweep even tho im 39+4 and they dont do them here untill you are 41 its worth a go!! 

Hope we are all good today. danielle should be having her LO anytime surely?xxx


----------



## rihanna

Just seen your post danielle! Cant believe your still going ....Good luck girl! xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Wow, congrats nineena! She's beautiful! 

Sorry to hear you've gone backwards Danielle, we are rooting for you, I got up especially to see if you had had her yet. :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I've just had enuf feel like Ive been hit by a train the times r all o a the place


----------



## rihanna

Hope you havnt been up all night with it hun, did you manage to sleep?


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies! 
Well what a crap nights sleep I've had! Aarrgghh!
Sorry to hear that danielle, keep goin your LO will be here before you know it!

Think I might go back to sleep for a few hours!

Xx


----------



## emsiee

Morning people!
Danielle, ive been thinking about you all night.......sorry your contractions arent regular yet...hope things progress for you very soon..:flower:

Rhianna, good luck getting your sweep..

Nineena......cant believe youve had your baby!! Huge Congrats!! Shes gorgeous xx


well, no news from me today.....zilch...:nope:


----------



## rihanna

Thanks emsie but it is very doubtfull she will do one....they are so strict here! BOO


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Thanks emsie but it is very doubtfull she will do one....they are so strict here! BOO

You never know!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

There a pain this is what I've had
7.46
8.01
8.07
8.10
8.17

Been 5 mins since My last one think Ive had about an hours sleep


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> There a pain this is what I've had
> 7.46
> 8.01
> 8.07
> 8.10
> 8.17
> 
> Been 5 mins since My last one think Ive had about an hours sleep


What have they advised you to do? Have you phoned MW/hospital?


----------



## rihanna

Is the hospital close by? Would you be able to go and see whats happening, seems a real long time to be irregular and for you to be going backwards is awfull you will need your strength for the later stage. Maybe they could even give you something to try and sleep or rest for a bit? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Yep Ive been in said Ive just got to wait annoying thing is there nt doing anythin Ive dropped back a cm they said it cud be days 10 Mins since my last one now


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> Yep Ive been in said Ive just got to wait annoying thing is there nt doing anythin Ive dropped back a cm they said it cud be days 10 Mins since my last one now

I find that a bit odd. :wacko: I cant believe they are willing to just leave you in pain for what could possibly be days!! Your poor thing!


----------



## rihanna

oh thats not what you want to hear is it, thinking of you xxx


----------



## emsiee

Get yourself some co- codamol and see if that helps hun xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Give me co codmol don't do much tho gona try n have a nap keep updated


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Well had a nap in the bath ha that's slowed them down to evey 12 mins now tho glad the suns nt out tho Its hard work


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> xdaniellexpx said:
> 
> 
> Yep Ive been in said Ive just got to wait annoying thing is there nt doing anythin Ive dropped back a cm they said it cud be days 10 Mins since my last one now
> 
> I find that a bit odd. :wacko: I cant believe they are willing to just leave you in pain for what could possibly be days!! Your poor thing!Click to expand...

Dont want to scare anyone - :blush:sorry :blush:
but my DH's cousin was in early labour for almost a week with her baby- went to the hospital daily in that week as she wasn't coping with the constant contractions and pain and they kept sending her away as her labour wasn't established -she eventually had a c-section after her induction at T+12 failed (after them allowing her nearly 48hrs to get things going) -so yes they will leave you in pain and not offer pain relief until 4cm and established- crap I know !!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Nineena - congrats again, Ella is gorgeous, cant believe you have had her already -glad the spd is better and hope you get her home soon xxx 3Lbs- she must be so tiny!! :hugs::hugs:

Danielle -hope things are progressing better now and you'll soon have baby in your arms :hugs:; Mickeymoo GL for todays' induction. 
By the end of today we'll have 25 babies yay (at least lol- who else?)

NADA here- my baby is going to stay there FOREVER it seems haha :haha::haha: - I s'pose the most he can stay put is another 4 weeks realistically though :haha:

Have a good day ladies xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> Well had a nap in the bath ha that's slowed them down to evey 12 mins now tho glad the suns nt out tho Its hard work

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your doing brilliantly hun -keep up the good work xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I feel like am doing good but my body just isent working mite go in a little walk later aml so tired


----------



## mightyspu

Well, I have hoovered the house, wonder if the "strain" of that will shift him at all?? Currently I have just managed to get a bit hot and bothered! At least it is cooler here today.

Good luck July Mummies, I hope things are shifting for you!


----------



## emsiee

Im gonna try a bit of walking soon (in the rain!) glad to see the back of the sun!...see if that helps


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, maybe our babies were waiting for the weather to cool before they subjected us to labour!

If anyone would like to FB me, I am here!
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/mightyspu


----------



## PrayinForBaby

> Dont want to scare anyone - :blush:sorry :blush:
> but my DH's cousin was in early labour for almost a week with her baby- went to the hospital daily in that week as she wasn't coping with the constant contractions and pain and they kept sending her away as her labour wasn't established -she eventually had a c-section after her induction at T+12 failed (after them allowing her nearly 48hrs to get things going) -so yes they will leave you in pain and not offer pain relief until 4cm and established- crap I know !!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Seriously!! Freakin great! I've been 1 cm since 30+5 and been in early (slow) labor since last Wednesday!! (Thats when I started having contractions)

Uggggghhhhh!!!!:nope::nope::nope: But I get checked this Friday to see if we've made any progress


----------



## wannabubba#4

PrayinForBaby said:


> Dont want to scare anyone - :blush:sorry :blush:
> but my DH's cousin was in early labour for almost a week with her baby- went to the hospital daily in that week as she wasn't coping with the constant contractions and pain and they kept sending her away as her labour wasn't established -she eventually had a c-section after her induction at T+12 failed (after them allowing her nearly 48hrs to get things going) -so yes they will leave you in pain and not offer pain relief until 4cm and established- crap I know !!!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Seriously!! Freakin great! I've been 1 cm since 30+5 and been in early (slow) labor since last Wednesday!! (Thats when I started having contractions)
> 
> Uggggghhhhh!!!!:nope::nope::nope: But I get checked this Friday to see if we've made any progressClick to expand...

Sorry :blush:
But as we all know, different areas have different policies s omay not be so long where you are before they help -or maybe my DH's cousin was jsut really unlucky and kept getting a bitch of a mw / or they were really busy then or something!! 

Mightyspu -the link to facebook wasn't working for me 
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And yay - the sun IS shining here this morning haha -after the last few days of heavy rain and it was freezing here yday lol - I think I live in topsy-turvy world haha

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Hmmm sorry Wannabubba, Well I am Su Pretty, pic is of me in a hat.


----------



## sore-boobs

congratulations to all the new mummies:flower:, starting to feel a little jealous. 
im full term today, 37 weeks yay!:happydance: now its time to try and get this baby out.
i've never been so happy as i was this morning as i woke to the sound of rain:thumbup:


----------



## shortie1990

Well Ladies, I went back to sleep, that passes a few hours of my day.. yawwn how bored i am!

Danielle, sorry to hear that :) sendin you :hugs: you're doing well :) xx


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> Ive often wondered what happens if baby doesn't engaged - is there no way that they would induce you?

If they induce there's a chance of coard prolapse = really bad for baby. I wouldn't put my baby at risk.




wannabubba#4 said:


> Has someone actually told you that???

Books and websites.




wannabubba#4 said:


> I spoke to a mw friend of mine and she says even for a first baby it's not unusual for the baby not to engage until the last minute.

I hope this is true but I've only ever read the opposite - that first babies engage before subsequent babies.




wannabubba#4 said:


> Also being engaged early doesn't automatically mean you'll go early either -have seen some women on here who were engaged at 33w and still carried to 40w and over so dont be disheartened.
> xx :hugs: xx

I don't mind being induced as long as baby is engaged. I don't want to be induced if she's not engaged.




mightyspu said:


> Most hubbies in the UK have 2 weeks, so you are not alone there. Recovery for a section can take up to 6 weeks, but *what do you think you will be doing in this time? *You won't be able to drive until you can perform an emergency stop, but you will be offered physio etc. You won't need to do any heavy lifting, because you are not allowed to work in this time anyway, so anything that may strain your stitches will have to wait until hubby is home. And anyway, as wannabubba said, not engaging yet is not the end of the world, mine keeps floating up and down! Don't worry!

Lifting bubs?


----------



## bunnyg82

OMG you can tell it's getting closer as there are new baby announcements for our july ladies coming thick and fast now!! :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Crossy - If you are that worried, I suggest you talk to your mw, rather than scaring yourself reading books and surfing the web, and as for lifting a baby, they are not particularly heavy!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hope everyone's feeling okay.

Danielle - hope things start progressing for you, feel sorry for you :hug:

Haven't heard any more news from MickeyMoo yet so fingers crossed everything's going okay :)
x


----------



## mightyspu

Hmm, it is a little quiet here without danielle, Hope she's ok!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yep it defo is!
Single figures today and no sign of baba :(
x


----------



## shortie1990

how are you ladies keeping yourselves sane?

i'm fed up of stairing out the window, i havent got the energy to do any tidying up, i just find myself sat here most of the day, and i feel so down and crappy, and so fed up of bloody waiting!


----------



## mightyspu

me neither, but congrats on getting to single figures!


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> how are you ladies keeping yourselves sane?
> 
> i'm fed up of stairing out the window, i havent got the energy to do any tidying up, i just find myself sat here most of the day, and i feel so down and crappy, and so fed up of bloody waiting!

BnB, FB, spider solitaire and random acts of activity interspersed with the occasional call from dh phoning to see if I am ok. Oh, and EATING!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

shortie1990 said:


> how are you ladies keeping yourselves sane?
> 
> i'm fed up of stairing out the window, i havent got the energy to do any tidying up, i just find myself sat here most of the day, and i feel so down and crappy, and so fed up of bloody waiting!

I'm exactly the same shortie :haha:
I'm so fed up too bet i'm gonna go overdue :( my friend seems to think she's gonna make an appearance today somehow i don't think so :cry:
Feeling well crappy this morning coz had hardly any sleep last night :(
x


----------



## shortie1990

well im just watching tv, on facebook, and here, oh and eating..but i feel like such a slob just sat on the sofa all day!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

All I ever do all day is watch telly, on facebook & here and eat you're not the only one :haha: 
x


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> All I ever do all day is watch telly, on facebook & here and eat you're not the only one :haha:
> x

bet your house isnt a mess though is it?? :haha:
by the time ive tidied one bit, OH comes home and messes up again :dohh: and i havent got the energy to keep doing it, so....sod it :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha, it's not too bad lmao.
Every time I start doing something I have to sit down out of breath, swear she can't get any bloody lower! lol.
x


----------



## shortie1990

its too hard to do anythin aint it, grrr!

does any one know any good sites? I was looking at Avon to try and get somethin as a treat for myself, bit of online retail therapy! but i dont know where to look! :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

If oh wanted the house clean, he would keep it clean! And I don't know about you, but thousands of people have been telling me to relax, so I am only doing as I am told!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> If oh wanted the house clean, he would keep it clean! And I don't know about you, but thousands of people have been telling me to relax, so I am only doing as I am told!

:haha: exactly..!

its ok, my MIL popped round last night, and said she'd love to come and clean every where for me when i go in hospital...

:coffee:


----------



## mightyspu

Well, the books/mw said that if someone offers to help, accept it! wish someone would clean my house!


----------



## shortie1990

yeh i said for her to feel free! she used to come and do OH's washing and tidying up before i lived here...she must assume I do it now... :haha: yeh right lol


----------



## mightyspu

I have no motivation today. Must have hoovered it up earlier!


----------



## crossroads

My tens machine has just arrived!! :happydance:

I'll test it later

... on hubby :haha:


----------



## rihanna

bored bored bored...but i see i am not the only one!


MW said LO was 3/5ths engaged and that i was having Braxton Hicks even though i could not feel them.? Strange....
Anyway she would not give me a sweep untill im overdue and said ''i'll be seeing you next week''

ILL BE 40+4 THEN! better not be blood seeing me!!! xxxxxxx

Hope your all ok, i been to get ice creams today mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> bored bored bored...but i see i am not the only one!
> 
> 
> MW said LO was 3/5ths engaged and that i was having Braxton Hicks even though i could not feel them.? Strange....
> Anyway she would not give me a sweep untill im overdue and said ''i'll be seeing you next week''
> 
> ILL BE 40+4 THEN! better not be blood seeing me!!! xxxxxxx
> 
> Hope your all ok, i been to get ice creams today mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Oh well, was worth a try! I find myself eating loads of ice cream throughout the day...Ive had to stop buying so much to stop me..lol

Thats strange about the BH`s though...:shrug:


----------



## shortie1990

exactly the same here...BORED..!

I see my midwife in the mornig, so see what happens then! If bubs is bein a good baby, should be the last time I see her!

mmm ice cream! I want some!!


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, I figured out I was having bh, my belly was going firm, I just thought he was drifting to the front! He's been doing it for ages. Hmmmm Ice cream, I am going t have another rlt and do some bouncing as I think I had a contraction earlier, Come on baby!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Well i cant say im the same as u girls haha i havnt stopped cleaning once again 2day i guess its never ending with a 3 year old already haha. Ive cleaned all house agan with detol ready for bby and i have done all ironing etc. I feel drained now DH helped by doing my windows inside and out as i have been going mad to do them as there where so dirty all done now yay! 

Ive got MW apt again 2moz for another sweep 3rd time lucky i hope although i have been getting alot of pains 2day i guess this is de to pressure but then again i put every slight pain down to presure haha! My and DH dtd this morning as i told him if he dont do it now its along time before he gets it again haha seemed like nothink better to do s Jay was at nursery hehe! Maybe again later haha! Im like pringles once i pop i cant stop. 

Hope danielle is doing well. 

x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Well i cant say im the same as u girls haha i havnt stopped cleaning once again 2day i guess its never ending with a 3 year old already haha. Ive cleaned all house agan with detol ready for bby and i have done all ironing etc. I feel drained now DH helped by doing my windows inside and out as i have been going mad to do them as there where so dirty all done now yay!
> 
> Ive got MW apt again 2moz for another sweep 3rd time lucky i hope although i have been getting alot of pains 2day i guess this is de to pressure but then again i put every slight pain down to presure haha! My and DH dtd this morning as i told him if he dont do it now its along time before he gets it again haha seemed like nothink better to do s Jay was at nursery hehe! Maybe again later haha! Im like pringles once i pop i cant stop.
> 
> Hope danielle is doing well.
> 
> x

feel free to clean my house :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

Anyone still nesting? I need someone to clean my house. It's a wreck! lol It was spotless before LO came!


----------



## shortie1990

nicholatmn said:


> Anyone still nesting? I need someone to clean my house. It's a wreck! lol It was spotless before LO came!

not in the slightest, im dreading how its going to look when LO arrives if its like it is now..! :haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

shortie1990 said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Anyone still nesting? I need someone to clean my house. It's a wreck! lol It was spotless before LO came!
> 
> not in the slightest, im dreading how its going to look when LO arrives if its like it is now..! :haha:Click to expand...

Uhg! I was not ready for the mess... I had scrubbed the floors before LO and now we have so many things scattered everywhere you can barely see the floors :blush: I blame DH. ;)


----------



## shortie1990

nicholatmn said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> Anyone still nesting? I need someone to clean my house. It's a wreck! lol It was spotless before LO came!
> 
> not in the slightest, im dreading how its going to look when LO arrives if its like it is now..! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Uhg! I was not ready for the mess... I had scrubbed the floors before LO and now we have so many things scattered everywhere you can barely see the floors :blush: I blame DH. ;)Click to expand...

im prepared for that, my OH is a messy bugger :haha: and i havent the energy to move it after him :dohh:


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Yeah, I figured out I was having bh, my belly was going firm, I just thought he was drifting to the front! He's been doing it for ages. Hmmmm Ice cream, I am going t have another rlt and do some bouncing as I think I had a contraction earlier, Come on baby!

Does the whole bump go hard?

I wonder what BH feels like? I don't think I've ever had them.


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I figured out I was having bh, my belly was going firm, I just thought he was drifting to the front! He's been doing it for ages. Hmmmm Ice cream, I am going t have another rlt and do some bouncing as I think I had a contraction earlier, Come on baby!
> 
> Does the whole bump go hard?
> 
> I wonder what BH feels like? I don't think I've ever had them.Click to expand...

Well im not sure, i kept reading 'your braxton hicks will be more frequent in Third Tri and sometimes strong, blah blah blah '

But i thought well ive never had any! No tightenings, no pains or anything!?
Anyway when she was having a feel today she said 'oh and i could feel your braxton hicks then, it was quite tight when i had my hands on you just then'.... I said 'oh well i never felt a thing?!' 


Hope labour is like that ......HaHaHaHa i wish!


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah, I wish!


----------



## rihanna

anyone who is planning on breast feeding, have you got any milk in just incase? i dont know wether to get any or not or if i will be too tempted to use it as soon as i struggle?x


----------



## mightyspu

I haven't got any, I was hoping I would be a natural! there is a lot of bf support where we are giving birth, and they like you to have a feed before you leave, so if the worst comes to worst, I can send hubby of for formula!

and for your info, I think I just had another wee contraction type thing. Only an hour and a half apart!


----------



## rihanna

ooh mighty! it 'mighty' be something happening!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

I'm going to breastfeed, so i'm not going to buy any formula, because i think it'll be too tempting and other people will want to 'have a go' if i've got some...so they can back off, only ME will be feeding baby!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> ooh mighty! it 'mighty' be something happening!!! xxxxxxxx

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## nicholatmn

We have formula in the house because they gave us some... I think it's a total of 6 cans. It doesn't temp me. It helps me to relax because I know if I don't produce milk, she'll still have food right there for her. 
And relaxation is the key to milk flow! :D


----------



## mightyspu

rihanna said:


> ooh mighty! it 'mighty' be something happening!!! xxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I hope so, but 2 contractions in 2 hours? It 'mighty' be a while yet!:happydance:


----------



## rihanna

yes good point.

No fair i want a contraction!!!


----------



## shortie1990

I'm fed up with the comments from people i havent spoken to for ages..How are you feelin, any signs, just wait youll be dyin for your sleep etc...no, because I want to be a mother and i am going to love every minute of it,and i can't bloody wait, so sod off and leave me the hell alone!!


----------



## mightyspu

Sorry, I know I am queue jumping, but it's probably nowt, i've been twingey for a while.


----------



## rihanna

Awh blesss.....no seriously as much as i wish it was me i am chuffed for all those haivng their babies and if its your time its your time hun!

Hope it does turn into something then at least you wont be suffering in the heat anymore!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Sorry, I know I am queue jumping, but it's probably nowt, i've been twingey for a while.

please wait your turn, did you not get taught manners???

I want to be first!!


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> I'm fed up with the comments from people i havent spoken to for ages..How are you feelin, any signs, just wait youll be dyin for your sleep etc...no, because I want to be a mother and i am going to love every minute of it,and i can't bloody wait, so sod off and leave me the hell alone!!

Ugh, a barmen I don't even know decided to tell me that it is lovely having a baby. Yeah thanks. I wanted to have a baby because of the pain and misery! I get so annoyed at the "you'll get no sleep" DUH really? you mean to say the don't come out of the womb disciplined and nappy trained?


----------



## rihanna

oh yeah forgot to mention.....while i was at the doctors this morning for the MW appt. a man i kinda know through work (i also work at the doctors surgery) said his wife had terrible labours , 40+ hours, c-sections, forceps, etc etc every time they had a baby BUT ''Dont worry for most people its like shelling pea's''

Thanks a lot mate & to be honest i aint listening to no MALE telling me what labours like!!! PFFT!

CXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## crossroads

nicholatmn said:


> We have formula in the house because they gave us some... I think it's a total of 6 cans. It doesn't temp me. It helps me to relax because I know if I don't produce milk, she'll still have food right there for her.
> And relaxation is the key to milk flow! :D

Yes I've got some of that ready-made formula in cartons for the same reason as you.


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention.....while i was at the doctors this morning for the MW appt. a man i kinda know through work (i also work at the doctors surgery) said his wife had terrible labours , 40+ hours, c-sections, forceps, etc etc every time they had a baby BUT ''Dont worry for most people its like shelling pea's''
> 
> Thanks a lot mate & to be honest i aint listening to no MALE telling me what labours like!!! PFFT!
> 
> CXXXXXXXXXXXX

men don't know anythin! most people its like shelling peas! :haha:

my OH says all women club together and its just like a bit of trapped wind..

seriously the human race wouldnt last if it was men who had to go through it!!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> ooh mighty! it 'mighty' be something happening!!! xxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I hope so, but 2 contractions in 2 hours? It 'mighty' be a while yet!:happydance:Click to expand...

What did it feel like?


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention.....while i was at the doctors this morning for the MW appt. a man i kinda know through work (i also work at the doctors surgery) said his wife had terrible labours , 40+ hours, c-sections, forceps, etc etc every time they had a baby BUT ''Dont worry for most people its like shelling pea's''
> 
> Thanks a lot mate & to be honest i aint listening to no MALE telling me what labours like!!! PFFT!
> 
> CXXXXXXXXXXXX

Oh my God! If a male started telling me what labour was like, I would laugh! Or hit him! lol

Well, Ive been having a few BH`s today after my walk, not regular though, like yours mighty, about 4 hours apart or something like..lol


----------



## rihanna

go queenemsie & mighty...maybe one of you will be next? 

After danielle i hope, poor girl hope she comes back with a labour story and not still in painx


----------



## crossroads

rihanna said:


> oh yeah forgot to mention.....while i was at the doctors this morning for the MW appt. a man i kinda know through work (i also work at the doctors surgery) said his wife had terrible labours , 40+ hours, c-sections, forceps, etc etc every time they had a baby BUT ''Dont worry for most people its like shelling pea's''
> 
> Thanks a lot mate & to be honest i aint listening to no MALE telling me what labours like!!! PFFT!
> 
> CXXXXXXXXXXXX

Arrgghh why do people insist on telling you their BAD experiences when they know you're a first-timer?

This happened to my DH at work last week. When he told me about it I blew up.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I wanna be next!
Had two pains in 15 mins but now they've stopped :( just feel crampy and got belly ache now :(
not fair!
Haven't had any more news from MickeyMoo :/
x


----------



## shortie1990

why can't it be my turn? Please ladies stop being selfish with these pains, I've not had anything ( i dont think anyway ) 

I get period pains on and off, and have the odd twinge down bellow, but i think this is just baby's head as its more of a sharp pain for like a split second..


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I haven't got any, I was hoping I would be a natural! there is a lot of bf support where we are giving birth, and they like you to have a feed before you leave, so if the worst comes to worst, I can send hubby of for formula!
> 
> and for your info, I think I just had another wee contraction type thing. Only an hour and a half apart!

Lol - it's a start haha :haha: -hope it leads to something x 

As for buying formula - I b-fed all my babies and am expecting to do the same this time too, so wont be buying formula -does your hospital supply formula just in case you need it -if so I wouldn't bother buying any. If not then maybe a couple of the ready made steriled bottles would be handy to have just incase baby is born throught the night and your OH struggles to get you some. Not sure if it would make you more inclined to give in or not though -wouldn't think so! :shrug::shrug:

xx


----------



## crossroads

What pains have people experienced?

I've only had period pains thus far. And I WISH my little one would engage already!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> What pains have people experienced?
> 
> I've only had period pains thus far. And I WISH my little one would engage already!!

Me- nothing much, typical BH - total bump going rock solid but not too uncomfortable just now. 

I have torn abdo muscles and spd though so have kind of constant abdo pain (feels like a stitch ) and constant pelvic aching and shooting pains in my pubic bone and thighs, so its hard to tell if there are any unusual cramping or anything going on extra :shrug: Am keeping a close eye on my BH though and once those start to get intense and painful then I'll know.

So glad my lil one hasn't engaged yet lol -my pelvis is sore enough without any more oressure down there haha :haha:

As for the danger of induction and cord prolapse hun -its only dangerous if your waters go and your not engaged - the process of child birth entails labouring whilst your uterus contracts causing cervical dilation and baby moving down too -yep first baby's tend to engage earlier but you can be 10 cm dilated, waters still intact and you wont be ready for pushing if baby is still high in the birth canal.

xxx


----------



## rihanna

baby baby baby COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111

totally pointless but am stuck inside bored, swollen, fat, full of food and thinking when he will arrive!


----------



## emsiee

I just cant get in my head that I may have a baby by the weekend!! Or at least I bloody hope I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mightyspu

seriously, we are SO CLOSE to bringing an entire new person into the world. EEEEEK! talk about responsibility!


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> seriously, we are SO CLOSE to bringing an entire new person into the world. EEEEEK! talk about responsibility!

I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortie1990

ekk i'm excited lets just hope they don't keep on in there eh!


----------



## mightyspu

Wonder how Danielle is?


----------



## shortie1990

hopefuly she'll have her lovely little one!


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> Wonder how Danielle is?

I hope shes ok.

Shortie, I reckon you will go a few days after your EDD with no warning whatsoever. This is what happened to me with my son, I had NOTHING before labour started at all.


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Danielle is?
> 
> I hope shes ok.
> 
> Shortie, I reckon you will go a few days after your EDD with no warning whatsoever. This is what happened to me with my son, I had NOTHING before labour started at all.Click to expand...

I hope so, hopefuly itll just spring out of no-where! and not TOO long after my EDD, or i'll be in the loony bin :haha:


----------



## rihanna

My mum thinks baby will come 3 days late on Monday 5th instead of Friday 2nd!

I am just hoping before next week!


----------



## shortie1990

I hope mine doesn't come on monday, OH has paid to go on a course and was prosponed till then! Cost over 200 quid I think! Fingers crossed he'll arrive before then... Wishful thinkin though


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I want my baba to come before thursday! 
Going my OH's Nan's and be nice to take her :)
lol
Don't think gonna happen tho :(
x


----------



## mightyspu

I have been (what I believe is contracting) at the following times

15:19
16:57
18:21
19:28
19:42

I bet I am still here tomorrow morning!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

They're getting closer together though, don't give up hope :D
x


----------



## rihanna

OMG! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mightyspu

I am not giving up hope, I just don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies, well big day for me tomorrow, im going in at 8.00am for my induction, so hopefully bubs will be her either by end of play tomorrow or thursday!

I am absalotely bricking it, im so nervous/excited all at the same time!

Wish me luck girls, i will be updating on my phone in hospital as often as i can

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

Ooo exciting!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Thank you!

Has anyone heard of Proudmum? Last time she posted she had had her sweep and was 2cm dilated in hospital 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Wow! no, when was her last post?


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> I have been (what I believe is contracting) at the following times
> 
> 15:19
> 16:57
> 18:21
> 19:28
> 19:42
> 
> I bet I am still here tomorrow morning!

Can you describe the feelings chick?


----------



## mightyspu

belly goes hard, but with it is a dull pain, bit like period pain, but not hurty. Kinda uncomfortable but not too much.

So no, I can't really describe it! :haha:

Sorry that was rubbish, but it's hard to say. TBH, I think I will know when I am in established labour!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> belly goes hard, but with it is a dull pain, bit like period pain, but not hurty. Kinda uncomfortable but not too much.
> 
> So no, I can't really describe it! :haha:
> 
> Sorry that was rubbish, but it's hard to say. TBH, I think I will know when I am in established labour!

Could be things starting up! :D

My bump feels constantly hard, apart from the very bottom, which seems soft. What's that all about?


----------



## emsiee

Oooooh Mighty, how exciting!

Good Luck for tomorrow mumexpectin, I was gonna send you a message asking about Proudmum since I noticed your her bumpbuddy..she must have had LO by now. Hope shes ok


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> My bump feels constantly hard, apart from the very bottom, which seems soft. What's that all about?

No idea! Anyone else?


----------



## Janidog

Im constantly glued to this thread, its so exciting reading all these labour posts :flower:


----------



## shortie1990

fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed fed up.com


----------



## mightyspu

I have lost count of the amount of times I have played spider solitaire today.


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> I have lost count of the amount of times I have played spider solitaire today.

:haha: ive not played that, ive lost count of how many times i've played bejeweled blitz today though..


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog said:


> Im constantly glued to this thread, its so exciting reading all these labour posts :flower:

We aim to please Janidog, how are you my lovely?


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I have lost count of the amount of times I have played spider solitaire today.
> 
> :haha: ive not played that, ive lost count of how many times i've played bejeweled blitz today though..Click to expand...

I'm kind of bored of it, but I just can't appear to muster the enthusiasm to do anything else!


----------



## shortie1990

same here, i just keep refreshing facebook over and over and over again, sick of stairing at it, I even went to football with OH, and sat in the van while he played, just for a bit of a change of scenery!!

:dohh: this sucks!


----------



## mightyspu

me too! FB, not football! I have been inside all day! I just can't be bothered!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> me too! FB, not football! I have been inside all day! I just can't be bothered!

well i only sat in a van, so nothin exciting, but got me out the house for a hour..!

got midwife appointment in the morning, so will have to actually get up and go out..blahhh cannot be arsed!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just caught up on here after being away for a few hours -playing word down on FB lol -totally addicted to it since my neice introduced me to it at the weekend lol, prior to that it was bejewelled blitz for me too haha.

Cant believe how many pages have passed in that short time too, and everyone sounds either fed up or in early labour so hugs for everyone -hoepfully wont be long for everyone waiting (not so patiently)lol

Wonder if Danielle has had her lil princess yet and Mickey moo too, and mumexpectinno3 getting induced tomorrow too -brilliant -best of luck and hope everything goes well!!

And last day of June tomorrow so after that ladies I can safely say '' I will be having my baby this month'' lol xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Just caught up on here after being away for a few hours -playing word down on FB lol -totally addicted to it since my neice introduced me to it at the weekend lol, prior to that it was bejewelled blitz for me too haha.

oh well i'm going to have to give this one a try! :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

is it called word drop? i can't find a word down game on FB?


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, it's word drop (just looked at your fb page wanna!) 

I have the mw tomorrow as well, it's at the maternity unit, so I think they will also be checking I am fit to deliver there. Woop!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> yeah, it's word drop (just looked at your fb page wanna!)
> 
> I have the mw tomorrow as well, it's at the maternity unit, so I think they will also be checking I am fit to deliver there. Woop!

thats another game to be addicted to..! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol - yep word drop haha -baby brain strikes again haha

And I have mw 2morro too, may ask about getting an earlier sweep; even if it means having to see a consultant - spd is so sore now, making me totally immobile -how the hell can I keep active up until labour starts /and have an active labour if I can't move? Baby will stay put in there forever otherwise I think!! Only thing is, I was aneamic last week and started on iron so they may not do it because of this. Can only ask I s'pose!!

Hope everyone else seeing mw's have good appt's and all goes well 

xx


----------



## venusrockstar

Had an appt today....2 cm dilated and she did a stretch and sweep. Common baby girl!


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Im constantly glued to this thread, its so exciting reading all these labour posts :flower:
> 
> We aim to please Janidog, how are you my lovely?Click to expand...

Im fed up of being pregnant and so jealous of you lot who are a few weeks a head of me - just not fair :haha:

Im looking forward to my LO dropping to give me a break on my ribs and back but he hasn't taken the hint yet


----------



## wannabubba#4

venusrockstar said:


> Had an appt today....2 cm dilated and she did a stretch and sweep. Common baby girl!

Woohoo -2cm -go girl. Hopefully wont be too long 

xx :hugs:


----------



## Teach123

Im still here too! Has anyone else had really sharp shooting pains on the inside of your bits/cervix. They only last a couple of seconds but make me stop what Im doing. Had them for the last hour or so now. Also getting loads of tightenings but no real pattern yet. Also feels like she has moved position as keep getting something sticking out of my right side - its really freaking me out!!

Hope all other July ladies are as good as can be!


----------



## nineena

Wow can't believe how many of you are in labour, its brilliant. Hope you're not waiting much longer to meet your LO's and hope theyre all healthy for you hugs xxx

Ella doing fab, is moving back to our local hospital tomorrow and is starting to learn how to suck, managed 4sucks on boob before falling asleep and ive been watching her sleeping and she was sucking in her sleep so she's obviously remembering hehe xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

nineena said:


> Wow can't believe how many of you are in labour, its brilliant. Hope you're not waiting much longer to meet your LO's and hope theyre all healthy for you hugs xxx
> 
> Ella doing fab, is moving back to our local hospital tomorrow and is starting to learn how to suck, managed 4sucks on boob before falling asleep and ive been watching her sleeping and she was sucking in her sleep so she's obviously remembering hehe xxx

Fab news Nineena - what weight is she now?? xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Teach123 said:


> Im still here too! Has anyone else had really sharp shooting pains on the inside of your bits/cervix. They only last a couple of seconds but make me stop what Im doing. Had them for the last hour or so now. Also getting loads of tightenings but no real pattern yet. Also feels like she has moved position as keep getting something sticking out of my right side - its really freaking me out!!
> 
> Hope all other July ladies are as good as can be!

I've been getting that too last few days feels really strange :/
I know what you mean by the tightenings keep getting them, get my hopes up then they disappear :( 
How far gone are you now?
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

nineena said:


> Wow can't believe how many of you are in labour, its brilliant. Hope you're not waiting much longer to meet your LO's and hope theyre all healthy for you hugs xxx
> 
> Ella doing fab, is moving back to our local hospital tomorrow and is starting to learn how to suck, managed 4sucks on boob before falling asleep and ive been watching her sleeping and she was sucking in her sleep so she's obviously remembering hehe xxx


Glad she's doing well hun :)
Won't be long til she's home the progress she's making :)
x


----------



## Teach123

I'll be 39+6 tomorrow! I just wish I knew what the hell was going on in there! Every little twinge etc gets me excited! :wacko:


----------



## Ladybug2009

OMG it takes me so long for me to catch up on this thread now there is that much going on hehe! Yay im going for sweep when i wake up in the morning i will be hoping im in labour already when i get there hehe asking abit too much from LO i think haha! 

It dont really matter if u have low iron hun that wont effect the sweep im on 3 iron tabs a day and mw still will do sweep. (sorry girls i forgot who had posted about this).

Good luck to everyone getting induced and goodluck to everyone in labour. Congratulations to everyone who has given birth. 

Will update 2moz after sweep as no doubt i will be stuck on this all day. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> OMG it takes me so long for me to catch up on this thread now there is that much going on hehe! Yay im going for sweep when i wake up in the morning i will be hoping im in labour already when i get there hehe asking abit too much from LO i think haha!
> 
> It dont really matter if u have low iron hun that wont effect the sweep im on 3 iron tabs a day and mw still will do sweep. (sorry girls i forgot who had posted about this).
> 
> Good luck to everyone getting induced and goodluck to everyone in labour. Congratulations to everyone who has given birth.
> 
> Will update 2moz after sweep as no doubt i will be stuck on this all day. x

Hi - Sorry I wan't very clear with that lol -Its not neccessarily the anemia I was worried about but I am hoping for a home birth and my last Hb was below the level they are happy with. Although my homebirth mw is quite happy as I am now on iron tabs etc, I dont know if they'd be happy doing the sweep as they want to make sure my Hb is improved prior to labour -different if I go myself but mw has already said she'll not give me a sweep until after 40weeks minimum lol- hoping a doc would take pity on how sore I am -- but not if it jeopardizes my home birth plan lol.

thanks and good luck for tomorrow (or should I say today lol- since its after midnight now lol) xx


----------



## Stardust18

Hi! Congrats to all who've had their little bundles of joy :)
I'm due 27th July.. cant wait!
x x


----------



## mightyspu

No further developments in the Spu camp. Off to see mw. Have a nice day ladies, hope we get some babies today!


----------



## rihanna

Morning everyone and those who are having twinges etc good luck.:thumbup:

I am so sad to still be waiting........:cry::cry::cry::cry:
Theres 2 days left and im well and truely fed up :cry::cry::cry::cry:


BAH


----------



## emsiee

Good Luck to everyone who has MW appointments today. 

Nineena, glad to hear LO is doing good..:flower:

No further news from moi...although having fair few BH`s daily now...gonna do a bit of walking again today to pass a bit of time.


----------



## shortie1990

Good Morning ladies, well I'm still here too, Midwife appointment in half hour.
I really really wanted LO to arrive this weekend..but my dumb ass OH has asked to do over time his weekend...:dohh: and is on a course monday and tuesday..so in a nice easy free life...wednesday would be a great time to arrive...but I REALLY dont want to wait a week!! I want him out NOW! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Good Morning ladies, well I'm still here too, Midwife appointment in half hour.
> I really really wanted LO to arrive this weekend..but my dumb ass OH has asked to do over time his weekend...:dohh: and is on a course monday and tuesday..so in a nice easy free life...wednesday would be a great time to arrive...but I REALLY dont want to wait a week!! I want him out NOW! xx

:winkwink::winkwink: Reverse psychology - I like it. Baby is sure to make an appearance before Wed now lol. Just to mess up daddy's plans haha.

Hope yout mw appt goes well, you too mightyspu and for all those being induced or having labour pains etc -Good Luck.

I have my mw appt this afternoon so going to have a nice chillaxing morning before then.
xx :hugs:xx


----------



## crossroads

What did I miss? Who's in labour?


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> What did I miss? Who's in labour?

Danielle was 4cm yday -hope she has had her lil princess by now
Mickeymoo - was induced yday
mumexpectnno3 -being induced this morning

plus venusrock - 2cm yday so maybe baby!! lol

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies, well I'm still here too, Midwife appointment in half hour.
> I really really wanted LO to arrive this weekend..but my dumb ass OH has asked to do over time his weekend...:dohh: and is on a course monday and tuesday..so in a nice easy free life...wednesday would be a great time to arrive...but I REALLY dont want to wait a week!! I want him out NOW! xx
> 
> :winkwink::winkwink: Reverse psychology - I like it.* Baby is sure to make an appearance before Wed now lol. Just to mess up daddy's plans haha.*
> Hope yout mw appt goes well, you too mightyspu and for all those being induced or having labour pains etc -Good Luck.
> 
> I have my mw appt this afternoon so going to have a nice chillaxing morning before then.
> xx :hugs:xxClick to expand...

I really do hope so :haha: More reason for not DTD though, he doesnt want to get him out yet... :cry: how very selfish of him, i've had enough now get him outta here!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

MickeyMoo updated her facebook this morning, still no baba :(
Was getting pains from 7 til 9 but they stopped, think it mite just have bin an upset stomach or something :(
Good luck girls with your midwife appointments :)
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> MickeyMoo updated her facebook this morning, still no baba :(
> Was getting pains from 7 til 9 but they stopped, think it mite just have bin an upset stomach or something :(
> Good luck girls with your midwife appointments :)
> x

Was Mickey getting induced yday?? Hope she's not too long xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

yeah yesterday morning bless her, hope she's doing okay and has baba soon :)
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Has Danielle got a tetx bump buddy or anything? - would love to know how she is getting on -am sure she'd be here if she could though, so that must be good news, hopefully crading her lil girl as I type xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Stardust18 said:


> Hi! Congrats to all who've had their little bundles of joy :)
> I'm due 27th July.. cant wait!
> x x

Welcome Stardust, do you know which flavour bump you are having?


----------



## mightyspu

Well, I am back from the MW, and I am allowed to have lo at the birthing centre! :happydance: It sounded like I was in latent labour, which is all heading in the right direction! Baby has his hands by the side of his head, so hopefully proper contractions will move those. Will be bouncing today and trying to stay active so we can get things moving! 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## rihanna

:nope: nothing here........


----------



## rihanna

mightyspu said:


> Well, I am back from the MW, and I am allowed to have lo at the birthing centre! :happydance: It sounded like I was in latent labour, which is all heading in the right direction! Baby has his hands by the side of his head, so hopefully proper contractions will move those. Will be bouncing today and trying to stay active so we can get things moving!
> 
> Hope you are all well!

yay ~ keep your Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## mightyspu

rihanna said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am back from the MW, and I am allowed to have lo at the birthing centre! :happydance: It sounded like I was in latent labour, which is all heading in the right direction! Baby has his hands by the side of his head, so hopefully proper contractions will move those. Will be bouncing today and trying to stay active so we can get things moving!
> 
> Hope you are all well!
> 
> yay ~ keep your Fingers crossed xxxClick to expand...

But not my legs! :haha: 

Hope you get something soon Rihanna


----------



## KKS

Wow Mightyspu, fingers crossed you won't be long. We al don't have long so good luck everyone! I wish my MW would give me some positive news. She may as well tell me to go on holiday for 2 weeks as I have no chance of going into labour yet. When i walked out she said see you in 2 weeks, i would expect "hopefully this is the last time you'll see me until after the birth"


----------



## emsiee

Yey for Mighty!:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:yipee::yipee::yipee:Yay mighty -bounce bounce bounce:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Get going on that ball -hope my mw appt goes as well -although I think I'll have the 'see you in two weeks' conversation too haha

:haha::haha:

xx


----------



## Teach123

That's good news mighty!

Ive got a horrible feeling that bubba has moved as something keeps on sticking out of my right hand side in line with my belly button. not sure what it is but freaking me out and making me even more sure that Im going to go over due especially as Im due tomorrow!

Thought it might have started earler in asda as I was convinced my waters were going as felt a gush of liquid but when I got home it was just loads of discharge. I even lay down for 30 minutes to see if it 'pooled' but nothing!

FED UP NOW! -oh and the 2or 3 messages an hour of 'is baby here yet?!' are not helping!


----------



## rihanna

Teach123 said:


> FED UP NOW! -oh and the 2or 3 messages an hour of 'is baby here yet?!' are not helping!

me too...sick of folks ringing!


----------



## Teach123

I know they mean well but I will phone them when she is here!


----------



## rihanna

i know they mean well and i have done tha same in the past but now i have experienced being pregnant i wont do it again!


----------



## mightyspu

Being prey really opens your eyes doesn't it!


----------



## rihanna

i am soooo desperate.....just had a cup of RLT and sucked the teabag at the bottom!


----------



## mightyspu

bored of boucing. What is the recommended quota of bouncing? Or rlt for that matter?


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> bored of boucing. What is the recommended quota of bouncing? Or rlt for that matter?

Not sure on bouncing quota, but RLT you can drink up to 4 cups a day.

Just got back from my MW appointment and she said the LO is slightly engaged, so at least he's getting there:happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Well im back from MW ive had another sweep and i asked her today how i was getting on she says alot better than last week so them pains on friday must of been my cirvix but my cirvix is still a little think but she said with second bby anythink can happen in a matter of hours :thumbup: lets hope it does happen for me in hours doubt it thou ive come to a decission im not going to think my bbys not arriving until 16th july anythink before that is bonus :wacko: :baby:

Sounds like its taking a while for all these lovely bbys to arrive hope 2day brings lots of bbys out and im sending lots of labour dust to everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I no what u all mean about ppl ringing and txting asking "havnt u gone into labour yet?" but its ppl like my sisters, best friends and DH close family i feel like saying as if i wudnt tell you when i had gone into labour. Starting to wind me up!

Hope everyone is habing a nice day! x


----------



## rihanna

mightyspu said:


> bored of boucing. What is the recommended quota of bouncing? Or rlt for that matter?

No idea about bouncing, RLT is 4 cups a day at my stage...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

well I was on 2-3, so will be upping the intake! and just carry on with the bouncing!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here, after ending up in labour ward last night after some pains!
BUT NOTHING. :( No baby and he's really comfortable in there. xxxxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here, after ending up in labour ward last night after some pains!
> BUT NOTHING. :( No baby and he's really comfortable in there. xxxxx

Hey hun u have the same due date as me and im still here fingers crossed sumthink happens for us both very soon. :hugs: x


----------



## rihanna

im sure i just felt the first tinge of period cramps.....PLEASE PLEASE TURN INTO SOMETHING! i am so desperate i dont know if i imagined it........? 
I'll be paying more attention now!


----------



## cherryglitter

Hopefulllyy :D It's my birthday on the 5th of July so im wondering if he will make an appearance? Probably not lol! xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

woooo! c'mon Rihanna!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I feel left out now :(
x


----------



## mightyspu

woooo Come on Hannah!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo Rhianna- fx'd its the start xx

I have just been for my mw appt and have another appt for next week and then the following week too boohoo -thats the day after my EDD -please come before then baby!!!
Everything was fine today, baby perfect position, me fine except spd pain -baby is not engaged (thankfully) but he is 'fixing at brim' lol - so mw says that is why my pain is so much worse -great!!! Hoping this means that he is ready to drop any minute lol and I will immediately go into labour haha -if not he can stay where he is- at least I can still walk a bit just now, any more pressure on my pelvis and I wont be going anywhere lol

MW I saw today says she wouldn't consider a sweep until at least 40+5 what???? - told 40+1 last week, 41w the previous week aarrgghhh!!! Hope when my 40+1 appt is due its the same woman I saw last week haha.

So the waiting continues haha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

I won't get seen every week now, like everyone else is! Apparently it has changed in my area, so I next see my mw at 40w. Tis weird!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> I won't get seen every week now, like everyone else is! Apparently it has changed in my area, so I next see my mw at 40w. Tis weird!

Mine is still every 2 weeks. Such a cow!


----------



## crossroads

I spent today walking around the Newcastle shops with my mum. It was exhausting. On my walk home I had several sharp shooting pains in my cervix. I had to stop walking and stand still.

What's that all about?


----------



## emsiee

WOOOO Rhianna!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Wannabubba, Thats ridiculous about your sweep considering your circumstances...:shrug:

My MW appointments are still every 2 weeks...I dont see mine now until 40 + 5 and got told she wont do a sweep until 41 weeks, so if Im still here by next wed :cry: Im gonna ask her to do one then. Shes really nice and accomodating so im hoping she will...but hopefully, I wont need one! We`re really hoping to have Jessica here by the weekend.......PLEASE GOD..MAKE IT HAPPEN...PLEASE


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I won't get seen every week now, like everyone else is! Apparently it has changed in my area, so I next see my mw at 40w. Tis weird!
> 
> Mine is still every 2 weeks. Such a cow!Click to expand...

I wouldn't say she was a cow CR, it's just the way the trust have decided to do things! As I am perfectly healthy, there really is no point in me going every week just for the sake of it. I just thought it was weird how it is different from place to place.


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I won't get seen every week now, like everyone else is! Apparently it has changed in my area, so I next see my mw at 40w. Tis weird!

I should be fortnightly but need my bloods checked next week (due to being aneamic) as it was too soon today,since starting my iron tabs and they are keeping an eye on my pelvic pain too. 

xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

In my area they only check you every 2 weeks or every week if there is medical problems if no past or present problems you only see midwife 32weeks, 36weeks, then 29weeks and then finally 41 +3 when they refer you. Thats for second pregnancys with first its still every 2 weeks whitc is bad as things can still go wrong with second bby look at me haha! x


----------



## mightyspu

Ahhh, thanks ladies, it is across the board then! I take it back, Berkshire is normal! 

Is it me or has it got hotter today?


----------



## shortie1990

Hey Ladies, been out all day, have I missed any arrivals??

Saw the midwife this morning, said everything is fine and gave me a leaflet bout a sweep and said she'd do one next week when i'd be 40+4 if im still around...so i've been begging OH to DTD tonight... i can't wait til wednesday, and dont fancy her poking around up there..!


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> Ahhh, thanks ladies, it is across the board then! I take it back, Berkshire is normal!
> 
> Is it me or has it got hotter today?

Yes it has...Im sitting here blowing on myself im that hot..again! I hate having to have the oven on at this time...I nearly keel over making tea


----------



## KKS

Well i keep meaning to try DTD but too tired! I have read that your body absorbs the special stuff in the sperm better orally! Oh no!


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, thanks ladies, it is across the board then! I take it back, Berkshire is normal!
> 
> Is it me or has it got hotter today?
> 
> Yes it has...Im sitting here blowing on myself im that hot..again! I hate having to have the oven on at this time...I nearly keel over making teaClick to expand...

it is MEGA hot, i want to run around with no clothes on...might get locked up mind you :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

KKS said:


> Well i keep meaning to try DTD but too tired! I have read that your body absorbs the special stuff in the sperm better orally! Oh no!

i'm really not wanting to DTD, i feel to fat and unattractive and its too hot, and i'm too tired and fed up..but i seriously want this baby out!


----------



## rihanna

x__Hannah__x said:


> I feel left out now :(
> x

Dont feel left out hun, nothing else has happened i must have imagined it!


----------



## rihanna

Well i dont think anything is happening, i feel totally normal no pains or anything, must have imagined i was getting cramps....daydreaming!!


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, thanks ladies, it is across the board then! I take it back, Berkshire is normal!
> 
> Is it me or has it got hotter today?
> 
> Yes it has...Im sitting here blowing on myself im that hot..again! I hate having to have the oven on at this time...I nearly keel over making teaClick to expand...
> 
> it is MEGA hot, i want to run around with no clothes on...might get locked up mind you :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well my mw has just been on the phone - she cant make it to me next week but has made me an appt to go to the CMU for full antenatal appt and to arrange induction /?sweep - told me less than an hour ago she'd not consider even a sweep until 40w+5 and now she wants to talk induction next week. Must have seen me struggling back to the car , sobbing quietly lol

Or she has me totally mistaken fro someone else - who knows lol 

xx


----------



## shortie1990

:wohoo:


----------



## mightyspu

Are we mental? I am sat here contracting away, wishing for pain or discomfort! and I don't think I am the only one wishing for cramps etc!

I heard the "special ingredient" in the old man juice needs to get to the cervix, which means raising your hips. Anyone do that to ttc? It was a lot easier in October, for one it wasn't boiling and secondly there wasn't a bump in the way! I keep blowing down my top, it does bugger all though!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Are we mental? I am sat here contracting away, wishing for pain or discomfort! and I don't think I am the only one wishing for cramps etc!
> 
> I heard the "special ingredient" in the old man juice needs to get to the cervix, which means raising your hips. Anyone do that to ttc? It was a lot easier in October, for one it wasn't boiling and secondly there wasn't a bump in the way! I keep blowing down my top, it does bugger all though!

might do a hand stand after if we manage to DTD tonight
:headspin:


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well my mw has just been on the phone - she cant make it to me next week but has made me an appt to go to the CMU for full antenatal appt and to arrange induction /?sweep - told me less than an hour ago she'd not consider even a sweep until 40w+5 and now she wants to talk induction next week. Must have seen me struggling back to the car , sobbing quietly lol
> 
> Or she has me totally mistaken fro someone else - who knows lol
> 
> xx

Totally missed this! Wooooooooooohooooooooooo! nice one!:thumbup:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Haha ive tryed dtd a couple of times over the past week and still nothink although i am going to try dtd again tonight and i will put my legs up the wall for a hr afterwards hehe! Its sooooo hot today it seems to be getting hotter and hotter i dont mind as long as bby comes and i can then enjoy the sun rather han moan about how hot i am haha. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Well my mw has just been on the phone - she cant make it to me next week but has made me an appt to go to the CMU for full antenatal appt and to arrange induction /?sweep - told me less than an hour ago she'd not consider even a sweep until 40w+5 and now she wants to talk induction next week. Must have seen me struggling back to the car , sobbing quietly lol
> 
> Or she has me totally mistaken fro someone else - who knows lol
> 
> xx
> 
> Totally missed this! Wooooooooooohooooooooooo! nice one!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Still not convinced -she seems to move the goal posts all the time lol but I can hope :happydance:

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Are we mental? I am sat here contracting away, wishing for pain or discomfort! and I don't think I am the only one wishing for cramps etc!
> !

Lol :haha::haha: yep totally nuts IMO :wacko::wacko: -Who in their right mind, is sitting waiting and looking forward to being in pain ??? hahaha

All nuts haha :wacko::wacko:

xx


----------



## KKS

apparently you should lay still for about an hour after with your hips raised! sex in pregnancy just isn't attractive to me let alone with my legs in the air for an hour after!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

crossroads said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I won't get seen every week now, like everyone else is! Apparently it has changed in my area, so I next see my mw at 40w. Tis weird!
> 
> Mine is still every 2 weeks. Such a cow!Click to expand...

So's mine, don't see her til i'm 40 weeks if don't have a baby by then, was hoping she'd be here by tomorrow.
x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha, thinking we're all wishing for cramps haha.
Have DTD nearly every day since 36 weeks and still nothing, might try again later or tomorrow :D
x


----------



## Ladybug2009

Any1 heard from Danielle? x


----------



## shortie1990

ive not heard anythin..hope shes ok and her LO has arrived!


----------



## Ladybug2009

Me 2 i have sent her a message. She sed the other day she was plannin on going to her mums house so wudnt be online until tuesday so fingers crossed she had her LO. x


----------



## shortie1990

ah yeh..hopefully! fingers crossed!

any signs for you yet? got told my MW will do a sweep next week if i'm still here...bit nevous for her poking around down there though..how silly is that ha ha


----------



## Ladybug2009

shortie1990 said:


> ah yeh..hopefully! fingers crossed!
> 
> any signs for you yet? got told my MW will do a sweep next week if i'm still here...bit nevous for her poking around down there though..how silly is that ha ha

No still no signs for me wish there was thou haha MW advised me not to drive for 72hrs after sweep so im stuck in the house now as my parents live 30mins away by car so no chance of me getting the bus with Jay in this weather haha. Think i mite go for a lil walk 2moz around the shops or sumthink see if that gets things moving doubt it thou haha. You will be fine although the do say the sweep may not work well im a prime example haha this is my 3rd one and everytime i think its going to work haha :dohh: Fingers crosses hey hun bby arrives before then. Keep me updated on u and if anythink cums on here hun about danielle while im not online txt me and ill do the same for u. x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> ah yeh..hopefully! fingers crossed!
> 
> any signs for you yet? got told my MW will do a sweep next week if i'm still here...bit nevous for her poking around down there though..how silly is that ha ha
> 
> No still no signs for me wish there was thou haha MW advised me not to drive for 72hrs after sweep so im stuck in the house now as my parents live 30mins away by car so no chance of me getting the bus with Jay in this weather haha. Think i mite go for a lil walk 2moz around the shops or sumthink see if that gets things moving doubt it thou haha. You will be fine although the do say the sweep may not work well im a prime example haha this is my 3rd one and everytime i think its going to work haha :dohh: Fingers crosses hey hun bby arrives before then. Keep me updated on u and if anythink cums on here hun about danielle while im not online txt me and ill do the same for u. xClick to expand...

yeh i will do :thumbup:

just hope baby decides to come before then, gonna nag the OH to DTD tonight haha i can't wait till wednesday, never mind if that doesnt work n have to wait even longer!
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> Haha, thinking we're all wishing for cramps haha.
> Have DTD nearly every day since 36 weeks and still nothing, might try again later or tomorrow :D
> x

SO jealous lol :haha::haha:

We've DTD twice since then, cos of my stupid spd ruining the momemt on many occasion lol -and DH is afraid of hurting me more, he tends to stay away. Bah!!!! :growlmad:

xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

wannabubba#4 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Haha, thinking we're all wishing for cramps haha.
> Have DTD nearly every day since 36 weeks and still nothing, might try again later or tomorrow :D
> x
> 
> SO jealous lol :haha::haha:
> 
> We've DTD twice since then, cos of my stupid spd ruining the momemt on many occasion lol -and DH is afraid of hurting me more, he tends to stay away. Bah!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:( SPD must be bloody awful, feel sorry for you.
My OH was scared of hurting baby til he read up that it doesn't do any harm and that midwives say it's the best way to induce labour :) Wish it would work though, it's just kinda hard to do get any time to do it coz i live with my dad lol.
x


----------



## mightyspu

Well, tonight we have had bouncing, followed swiftly by spicy pie, washed down with rlt and topped off with some :sex: c'mon baby!


----------



## rihanna

lol if nothing happenes tonight mighty i think we should all give up!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Well, tonight we have had bouncing, followed swiftly by spicy pie, washed down with rlt and topped off with some :sex: c'mon baby!

:thumbup: hope its worked!


----------



## rihanna

I dont want to go to sleep cos when i wake up it will be 1 day till im due and then i'll be soooo sad when nothing happenes again :-(


----------



## shortie1990

awww, i just hope our babies just pop out of no where!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

well am back with my geroges little girl isabella born on the 29/6/2010 6lb 14 1/2oz after 26 hours of laton labour and 5 hours of active labour done it all on 1 injection of dimorphine she is amazing would do it all again she was back 2 back and born fod first


----------



## Janidog

xdaniellexpx said:


> well am back with my geroges little girl isabella born on the 29/6/2010 6lb 14 1/2oz after 26 hours of laton labour and 5 hours of active labour done it all on 1 injection of dimorphine she is amazing would do it all again she was back 2 back and born fod first

Wow congratulations :flower::happydance:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she is sooo good not feeding much only had 90ml all day think shes just 2 tired but shes soooo well behaved am in love.


----------



## MRSTJ

xdaniellexpx said:


> well am back with my geroges little girl isabella born on the 29/6/2010 6lb 14 1/2oz after 26 hours of laton labour and 5 hours of active labour done it all on 1 injection of dimorphine she is amazing would do it all again she was back 2 back and born fod first

Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo Danielle - congrats hun, am so pleased for you,

Well done, looking forward to seeing your lil princess xxxx:hugs:

p.s. what is fod first?? -I know it's prob a typo but my baby brain /really tired brain can't work it out :blush:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

like her head came out the wrong way up sunny side is it called. faceing upwards insted of down


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> like her head came out the wrong way up sunny side is it called. faceing upwards insted of down

AHH!! Thanks for that lol - poor you, my first baby was back to back too -Hard labour - you done brilliantly!! :happydance::happydance:

Have you been able to speak to your OH yet?? 

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

didnt think ide eva say this but it was easy haha got a 1s degree tear with 14 stiches hardly bleeding and in no pain just tired x


----------



## mightyspu

Oh well done you Danielle! So pleased for you. Congrats. X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Woohoo so pleased for you :)
x


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies, jst a quick update, I gave birth to my baby girl at 21.21 tonight 30.06.10 7lb 12oz

Will update more as soon as I can xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hi ladies, jst a quick update, I gave birth to my baby girl at 21.21 tonight 30.06.10 7lb 12oz
> 
> Will update more as soon as I can xxx

Woohoo :happydance::happydance:
Well done hun and congrats on the birth of your little girl .

xx

25 babies and now it's officially July -there's going to be loads more yay!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

Congratulations to everyone to just had their babies! :D


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> well am back with my geroges little girl isabella born on the 29/6/2010 6lb 14 1/2oz after 26 hours of laton labour and 5 hours of active labour done it all on 1 injection of dimorphine she is amazing would do it all again she was back 2 back and born fod first


Fantastic news congratulations!!!! X x x x


----------



## rihanna

congradulations Danielle and Mumexpectino3 !! So pleased for you both!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rihanna

1 day 2 go!:happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

2 days for me!

fed up.com!


----------



## cherryglitter

Congratulations you two girlies :) 

Well done!!

5 DAYS TO GO. Waaaah! Im going to go overdue ;) xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Congratulations you two girlies :)
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> 5 DAYS TO GO. Waaaah! Im going to go overdue ;) xx

i think i am too, not had any sort of twinges or anythin, i'm goin crazy here! I've been awake since about 5 just led there stairing into space not bein able to switch off n sleep...Arrgghh


----------



## MRSTJ

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hi ladies, jst a quick update, I gave birth to my baby girl at 21.21 tonight 30.06.10 7lb 12oz
> 
> Will update more as soon as I can xxx

Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## MRSTJ

Well our month is finally here and i cant believe it. At least i know that my little girl will be here by the 20th as thats when i will have to have a c section if my vbac dosent happen before then. So 20 days to go and counting......


----------



## Cat lady

Hello, I just realised I am not on your wall. Could I be put on pleeeease????:flower:
I am due 31st July and having a little boy! Am very excited, to beable to say I am due this month and hoping my July bump doesnt turn into an August one (Very much against the wishes of mil who is desparate for an august baby!)
xxx


----------



## kendrah

Could I join the wall too please, I'm due with a boy on the 23rd of July, will be my fourth and going off my past babies not sure when i'll pop! 1st was 4wks early, 2nd was 2wks late and 3rd was a day early! But like the others he'll come when he's ready....lol


----------



## lauram87

woooo hoooo ladies we can finally say "i'm due this month" :0) Happy days! x


----------



## Teach123

Im still here - due date today and very fed up! :cry:


----------



## emsiee

Morning girls!
Danielle....wow..huge congratulations!! Lovely name for your little girl!! :hugs:

mumexpectin...congrats to you too hun!

Wow..another 2 LO`s...I cant believe it..they are coming fast now. Wheres mine? lol

1 day to go now and Im getting more and more anxious. I just wanna get some pains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## mightyspu

WOOOO! I am having a baby this month! 

Congrats to mumexpectinno3 and Danielle, very pleased for you (and mightily jealous! :haha:) 

Welcome to catlady and Kendrah!


----------



## rihanna

Teach123 said:


> Im still here - due date today and very fed up! :cry:

:hugs::hugs: HUGS BABE! :hugs::hugs:
I ma due tomorrow and still waiting 

:cry::cry: 
Last night popped out for some fresh air with hubby , only down the road for 5 mins. 2 people saw us and 1st one said
''ooh whens it due?''
''friday''
''thought so, your looking rather large''


Next person told me how much i had grwon and it must be ''due now SURELY''?

I could have cried when i got back! expecially as i tried on some pre preg jeans and they wouldnt go past my thighs :cry:

Sob Sob Sob - feeling all sorry for myself today xxx
What are you al up to?


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Teach123 said:
> 
> 
> Im still here - due date today and very fed up! :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: HUGS BABE! :hugs::hugs:
> I ma due tomorrow and still waiting
> 
> :cry::cry:
> Last night popped out for some fresh air with hubby , only down the road for 5 mins. 2 people saw us and 1st one said
> ''ooh whens it due?''
> ''friday''
> ''thought so, your looking rather large''
> 
> 
> Next person told me how much i had grwon and it must be ''due now SURELY''?
> 
> I could have cried when i got back! expecially as i tried on some pre preg jeans and they wouldnt go past my thighs :cry:
> 
> Sob Sob Sob - feeling all sorry for myself today xxx
> What are you al up to?Click to expand...

Cheeky beggers!!! People amaze me with thier less than sensitive comments. You have a healthy baby in there!

Rhianna, dont go near ANY pre pregnancy clothes until at least a good few weeks after the birth. You will depress yourself loads hun xx

Im doing zilch today.......


----------



## rihanna

When are our babies coming emsie?????


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> When are our babies coming emsie?????

I wish I could tell you!! :shrug::shrug:

Mine still seems comfy in there by the way she keeps wriggling around...


----------



## rihanna

Yeah mine too, he has been going silly banging about in their this morning, you would think he wouldnt have the room. He better not have dis-engeged himself little man! 

Poor Tech overdue today too ....

surely its our turn soon.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

I have things I should be doing, but can't be arsed! 

I need to go get presents for my nephews, sew a zip into a cushion cover (did one yesterday, and got annoyed with it and stopped) clean the bathroom (why is it ALWAYS getting dirty? I blame DH) and have a baby!


----------



## emsiee

mightyspu said:


> I have things I should be doing, but can't be arsed!
> 
> I need to go get presents for my nephews, sew a zip into a cushion cover (did one yesterday, and got annoyed with it and stopped) clean the bathroom (why is it ALWAYS getting dirty? I blame DH) and have a baby!

lol! I have stuff I need to do today too but am waiting until tomorrow when OH has a day off and he can chauffeur me round as I dont have the car today 

Rhianna..I said to OH this morning, if LO doesnt come sometime soon, at least we will have her by July 15th at the latest via induction. That is somehow keeping me going even though its another 2 weeks.


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats Danielle and mumexpectin!! 
xxx


----------



## rihanna

at least we will have her by July 15th at the latest via induction. That is somehow keeping me going even though its another 2 weeks.[/QUOTE]

2 weeks ..........:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## rihanna

mightyspu said:


> I have things I should be doing, but can't be arsed!
> 
> 
> clean the bathroom (why is it ALWAYS getting dirty? I blame DH

yeah WHY is the bathroom ALWAYS DIRTY? ours is the same, i never want to clean it cos i think tomorrow it will be just as bad!xx


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> at least we will have her by July 15th at the latest via induction. That is somehow keeping me going even though its another 2 weeks.

2 weeks ..........:nope::nope::nope:[/QUOTE]

I know.............but Im starting to come to terms with it more now. I think weeks 38 - 40 are the worst if I think about it..the fact im 40 weeks tomorrow has made me realise babies really do come out when THEY decide and there is nothing you can do about that unfortunately. I really thought I would have LO by now but I guess its just not to be yet :(


----------



## bfphopeful

This is so unbelievable, July is finally here! Woohooo!!!!!! A big congrats to all our recent new mommies! Labour dust to all July mums-to-be!


----------



## rihanna

You are so patient!


----------



## crossroads

It's scary changing the calendar over to July.


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats to our new July mummies!! 

Just seen my mw and got good and bad news- bad- they won't do a sweep until 41 weeks AND my lovely midwife I've seen all way through is off on holiday for 2 weeks from my due date!! Argh!!!
Good news is that she's convinced I'll have had her by then but I'm not so sure!!

And why do bathrooms get so dirty- I cleaned mine yesterday and already it looks like it needs doing again!

Labour dust to all


----------



## bibswy

Please could I be added to the list? I'm due 16th - team yellow :)

thankyou! Good luck to you all xx


----------



## mightyspu

Whenever I clean our bathroom, DH decides this is time to either a, trim his beard (thus getting beard hair EVERYWHERE) or b, have a nose bleed (thus not quite cleaning up all the blood) And I am about to let another male into my house? It's never going to be clean again is it?


----------



## mightyspu

bibswy said:


> Please could I be added to the list? I'm due 16th - team yellow :)
> 
> thankyou! Good luck to you all xx

Done! Welcome to the list!


----------



## crossroads

is it wrong to be jealous of those who are having labour symtoms and yet they are due a week or more after you? :blush:


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Congrats on the new babies!! Some labour dust for the girls that are ready to pop. Every morning when Hubby goes to work he says ' are we having a baby today?' So cute. 

Got hosp appt tomorrow. Midwife said they will prob induce at 41 weeks for various reasons but will find out for sure. Maybe won't need to wait until then anyway. Good luck girlies x


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> Whenever I clean our bathroom, DH decides this is time to either a, trim his beard (thus getting beard hair EVERYWHERE) or b, have a nose bleed (thus not quite cleaning up all the blood) And I am about to let another male into my house? It's never going to be clean again is it?

Lol!! I have a friend at work who holds regular bathroom etiquette lessons with her husband and 2 boys- how to change the loo roll, how towels do not put themselves on radiators and will smell if left in a crumpled heap etc!! You'll have to start the same and start training bump early!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

A week to go :)
Come on baba!
Wonder who's gonna be next to pop... :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

merlotgirl said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Whenever I clean our bathroom, DH decides this is time to either a, trim his beard (thus getting beard hair EVERYWHERE) or b, have a nose bleed (thus not quite cleaning up all the blood) And I am about to let another male into my house? It's never going to be clean again is it?
> 
> Lol!! I have a friend at work who holds regular bathroom etiquette lessons with her husband and 2 boys- how to change the loo roll, how towels do not put themselves on radiators and will smell if left in a crumpled heap etc!! You'll have to start the same and start training bump early!!Click to expand...

Right! Will do! at least if I start early on bump, we MIGHT have a chance!

Have just received a little poem from Hubby, wonder how long it took him to think it up?

​


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Whenever I clean our bathroom, DH decides this is time to either a, trim his beard (thus getting beard hair EVERYWHERE) or b, have a nose bleed (thus not quite cleaning up all the blood) And I am about to let another male into my house? It's never going to be clean again is it?
> 
> Lol!! I have a friend at work who holds regular bathroom etiquette lessons with her husband and 2 boys- how to change the loo roll, how towels do not put themselves on radiators and will smell if left in a crumpled heap etc!! You'll have to start the same and start training bump early!!Click to expand...
> 
> Right! Will do! at least if I start early on bump, we MIGHT have a chance!
> 
> Have just received a little poem from Hubby, wonder how long it took him to think it up?
> 
> View attachment 95476
> ​Click to expand...

awwwww that's adorable


----------



## wannabubba#4

merlotgirl said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Whenever I clean our bathroom, DH decides this is time to either a, trim his beard (thus getting beard hair EVERYWHERE) or b, have a nose bleed (thus not quite cleaning up all the blood) And I am about to let another male into my house? It's never going to be clean again is it?
> 
> Lol!! I have a friend at work who holds regular bathroom etiquette lessons with her husband and 2 boys- how to change the loo roll, how towels do not put themselves on radiators and will smell if left in a crumpled heap etc!! You'll have to start the same and start training bump early!!Click to expand...

Lol :haha::haha::haha:
I have 2 boys, 1 girl and 1 hubby and the bathroom is always a mess haha -the boys (all three of them I am guessing :shrug:) missing the pan but selective viewing means THEY don't notice yuk!!! Pee on the seat, pee around the floor lol :haha::haha:, dirty clothes lying ON the floor BESIDE of my washing basket -even when the basket it totally empty (and this is DH and DD too mind lol :growlmad:) Oh yes, and forgetting to flush, leaving the top off the toothpaste aaarrghhhhh - I would go mad :wacko::wacko: if I worried too much about it tbh, I make sure they all get a shot at cleaning it though, although never done properly haha, and I need to finish it off but at least it's a start haha.

Welcome to the new ladies - where have you been all pregnancy haha?? :haha::haha:

And Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for July!!!! 

My baby will be born this month :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: and I can hardly wait -hope its not quite as long away as 23rd (T+10) lol but at least the final finish line is in view now haha

Have a good day ladies -who'll be our first proper 'July' Baby I wonder????

xxx love to mums, bumps n babies xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> Congrats on the new babies!! Some labour dust for the girls that are ready to pop. Every morning when Hubby goes to work he says ' are we having a baby today?' So cute.
> 
> Got hosp appt tomorrow. Midwife said they will prob induce at 41 weeks for various reasons but will find out for sure. Maybe won't need to wait until then anyway. Good luck girlies x

My DH says EVERY morning now -'feel free to go into labour today honey :winkwink::winkwink: - wanna meet my newest son ' Slightly cute, but also will be slighty annoying the more it goes on haha :haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

I keep saying to Martin (MrSpu) that it's not really up to me!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I keep saying to Martin (MrSpu) that it's not really up to me!

I tell my DH that our lil guy just loves his mummy SO much and wants more time to have me all to himself lol :haha: plus the fact that I am doing so such a great job at growing him etc lol 

xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha, you girls make me laugh :haha:
Pick me be next pleaseee!!! :)
x


----------



## shortie1990

well my OH said i'm not allowed to have him till wednesday and ive to hang on in there because he's busy untill wednesday...!
](*,)
I've told him for HIS benefit he better start hoping he comes early, because i'm not gonna be able to cope waitin much longer! and he's gonna be on the receiving end!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mightyspu

hahahaha! he's going to be regretting playing hard to get when you are too pooped to put out in a couple of weeks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> well my OH said i'm not allowed to have him till wednesday and ive to hang on in there because he's busy untill wednesday...!
> ](*,)
> I've told him for HIS benefit he better start hoping he comes early, because i'm not gonna be able to cope waitin much longer! and he's gonna be on the receiving end!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

My sis left today for a wee holiday in London (only 5 days) and joked that I'd better NOT go whilst she's away, then I tripped over her step ,screamed in pain from my spd and she said 'Only kidding go as soon as you like' haha :haha::haha:


And my dad is s'posed to be booking his hols to Rhodes (7th -14th) but keeps putting off booking and phones me every day to see if baby is here or coming yet haha -desperate for me to have the baby first, but like I told him I COULD still be pregnant when he comes back lol
xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> well my OH said i'm not allowed to have him till wednesday and ive to hang on in there because he's busy untill wednesday...!
> ](*,)
> I've told him for HIS benefit he better start hoping he comes early, because i'm not gonna be able to cope waitin much longer! and he's gonna be on the receiving end!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> My sis left today for a wee holiday in London (only 5 days) and joked that I'd better NOT go whilst she's away, then I tripped over her step ,screamed in pain from my spd and she said 'Only kidding go as soon as you like' haha :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> And my dad is s'posed to be booking his hols to Rhodes (7th -14th) but keeps putting off booking and phones me every day to see if baby is here or coming yet haha -desperate for me to have the baby first, but like I told him I COULD still be pregnant when he comes back lol
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: damn these babies coming when they are ready why can't we have an eviction button!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

My mw phoned this morning to say she was on route to drop stuff off, and she is still not here lol :haha: -she did say she had a few drop offs and would be before lunch but dont you just hate waiting on things haha?? - even though I wasn't going anywhere, its raining outside and I would be just sitting here on here and FB anyway lol.

aah she's here !!!!!

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> My mw phoned this morning to say she was on route to drop stuff off, and she is still not here lol :haha: -she did say she had a few drop offs and would be before lunch but dont you just hate waiting on things haha?? - even though I wasn't going anywhere, its raining outside and I would be just sitting here on here and FB anyway lol.
> 
> aah she's here !!!!!
> 
> xx

sods law! if only our lil ones understood sods law :haha:

bought some lovely new bedding yesterday while i was out, an when i got into bed, i just thought how typical it would be if my waters were to break :haha: didnt work though, damn it!


----------



## mightyspu

I keep wearing White trousers in the hope my waters will go. Nada!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh exciting stuff!!!

MW has been and dropped off all my homebirth stuff - its like a hospital under my stairs haha. Most of it wont be needed but just incase lol- oxygen masks, cannulas, needles, blood bottles, sphyg and stethescope, birhting pack, pads, emergency airways, suture sets etc and the G&A too -OMG So excited now, and the syntometrin is in the fridge too!!!

C.mon baby -we're really ready now haha xxx

Although was hoping the sod's law rule was going to apply last week haha- and he'd arrive befoer the stuff was delivered...but not to be haha/ Maybe I should stop cleaning and as soon as the place is a right tip, with NO time to rectify then that's when he'll arrive lol 

xx


----------



## crossroads

I've arranged to go to a baby show on my due date. Take THAT fate!


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Oh exciting stuff!!!
> 
> MW has been and dropped off all my homebirth stuff - its like a hospital under my stairs haha. Most of it wont be needed but just incase lol- oxygen masks, cannulas, needles, blood bottles, sphyg and stethescope, birhting pack, pads, emergency airways, suture sets etc and the G&A too -OMG So excited now, and the syntometrin is in the fridge too!!!
> 
> C.mon baby -we're really ready now haha xxx
> 
> Although was hoping the sod's law rule was going to apply last week haha- and he'd arrive befoer the stuff was delivered...but not to be haha/ Maybe I should stop cleaning and as soon as the place is a right tip, with NO time to rectify then that's when he'll arrive lol
> 
> xx

ooo G+A, that'd make the days so much more interesting :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Oh exciting stuff!!!
> 
> MW has been and dropped off all my homebirth stuff - its like a hospital under my stairs haha. Most of it wont be needed but just incase lol- oxygen masks, cannulas, needles, blood bottles, sphyg and stethescope, birhting pack, pads, emergency airways, suture sets etc and the G&A too -OMG So excited now, and the syntometrin is in the fridge too!!!
> 
> C.mon baby -we're really ready now haha xxx
> 
> Although was hoping the sod's law rule was going to apply last week haha- and he'd arrive befoer the stuff was delivered...but not to be haha/ Maybe I should stop cleaning and as soon as the place is a right tip, with NO time to rectify then that's when he'll arrive lol
> 
> xx
> 
> ooo G+A, that'd make the days so much more interesting :haha:Click to expand...

lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> I've arranged to go to a baby show on my due date. Take THAT fate!

It's my birthday on my EDD so will be going out for dinner -I'll be just about to take a bite of my succulent juicy steak when pop haha :haha:


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I've arranged to go to a baby show on my due date. Take THAT fate!
> 
> It's my birthday on my EDD so will be going out for dinner -I'll be just about to take a bite of my succulent juicy steak when pop haha :haha:Click to expand...

Wow you're due on your birthday!

My birthday is 8 days after my due date.

Cancer is the best zodiac sign I'm sure you'll agree :winkwink:


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> is it wrong to be jealous of those who are having labour symtoms and yet they are due a week or more after you? :blush:


i was wondering this thinking how nasty am i...but its natural at this stage so close to the end to think hang on its meeee next!!LOL and im still really pleased when other people get their LO's too so i am nice also! hehehe

Well its OH birthday tomorrow and my DUE DATE , we didnt want him to come then but we are both so fed up and im so uncomfy he can come tomorrow and that will be GREAT! Come on Harry times up! xxxxxx

Have a good day all x


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I've arranged to go to a baby show on my due date. Take THAT fate!
> 
> It's my birthday on my EDD so will be going out for dinner -I'll be just about to take a bite of my succulent juicy steak when pop haha :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you're due on your birthday!
> 
> My birthday is 8 days after my due date.
> 
> Cancer is the best zodiac sign I'm sure you'll agree :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep definitley lol :haha::haha:

Although my DD is a cancerian too-her b'day is the 10th, and when she hit puberty it was madness n mayhem in my house -we were at loggerheads for years- thankfully past it now but SO glad this one is boy lol.. or maybe that will be worse haha :haha::haha:

Just hope this lil guy doesn't come on DD b'day -its her 16th and a special day 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> is it wrong to be jealous of those who are having labour symtoms and yet they are due a week or more after you? :blush:
> 
> 
> i was wondering this thinking how nasty am i...but its natural at this stage so close to the end to think hang on its meeee next!!LOL and im still really pleased when other people get their LO's too so i am nice also! hehehe
> 
> Well its OH birthday tomorrow and my DUE DATE , we didnt want him to come then but we are both so fed up and im so uncomfy he can come tomorrow and that will be GREAT! Come on Harry times up! xxxxxx
> 
> Have a good day all xClick to expand...

Know how you feel -My next appt at mw is 9th July -the day before my DD's 16th birthday and although I really rather he came any other day lol :haha:, if I am offered a sweep on that day (wishful thinking only) then I am not refusing, in the chance that he arrives on her special day. Sorry DD love you to bits :kiss: but need this lil guy out now haha :haha::haha:

Would be quite a nice b;day prezzie for your OH though -I owuldn't mind at all, if my baby comes on my b'day :cloud9:

xx


----------



## crossroads

rihanna said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> is it wrong to be jealous of those who are having labour symtoms and yet they are due a week or more after you? :blush:
> 
> 
> i was wondering this thinking how nasty am i...but its natural at this stage so close to the end to think hang on its meeee next!!LOL and im still really pleased when other people get their LO's too so i am nice also! hehehe
> 
> Well its OH birthday tomorrow and my DUE DATE , we didnt want him to come then but we are both so fed up and im so uncomfy he can come tomorrow and that will be GREAT! Come on Harry times up! xxxxxx
> 
> Have a good day all xClick to expand...

fingers crossed for you chick :thumbup: x


----------



## merlotgirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I've arranged to go to a baby show on my due date. Take THAT fate!
> 
> It's my birthday on my EDD so will be going out for dinner -I'll be just about to take a bite of my succulent juicy steak when pop haha :haha:Click to expand...

Me too chic!! After a chat with my midwife ( who's baby was born the day before hers and spends every birthday knackered after the day before) I was thinking I'd prefer to wait til after this date... 

Hmm not anymore though!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im too hot and I have NO motivation whatsoever. Im waiting for this baby! My birthday is the 5th of July so he needs to get a move on and come earlier... although im pretty sure he is going to wait until there is a good gap inbetween ;) 

The latest I will have him is the 20th! I'll keep telling myself that... :( xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Im too hot and I have NO motivation whatsoever. Im waiting for this baby! My birthday is the 5th of July so he needs to get a move on and come earlier... although im pretty sure he is going to wait until there is a good gap inbetween ;)
> 
> The latest I will have him is the 20th! I'll keep telling myself that... :( xx

I'm so fed up too, but dont have the energy or motivation to do anything about it :haha:

theres a lot of birthdays in July!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Another July baby born in June ladies -number 26 yay!!

Congrats Lena 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hard-born-yesterday-positive-birth-story.html

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Another July baby born in June ladies -number 26 yay!!
> 
> Congrats Lena
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hard-born-yesterday-positive-birth-story.html
> 
> xx

:happydance:

please let it be my turn soon! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

It's quiet in here today :flower:

Hope its because some ppl are busy having babies :winkwink:

Any news from Mickeymoo?

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## shortie1990

i thought it was pretty quiet too, didnt want to talk to myself though :haha:

hope there's some more babies that have arrived..wish it was my turn!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Me too - I haven't even had a twinge!!!!!

Two of my mw's stop today for two weeks hols and they said 'see you when we get back' NO!! haha

Trying to remain upbeat and positive lol but its not so easy, especially now my kids have stopped fro their summer hols and I have the door going every 5 mins, phones ringing, constant trail of kids through my nice clean floors -aahh -lol

Let my two boys both have friends to stay over last night, and had a sudden dread thought moment lol -what if baby had come last night??? Not such a good idea to have a house full of kids when planning a home birth haha

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Me too - I haven't even had a twinge!!!!!
> 
> Two of my mw's stop today for two weeks hols and they said 'see you when we get back' NO!! haha
> 
> Trying to remain upbeat and positive lol but its not so easy, especially now my kids have stopped fro their summer hols and I have the door going every 5 mins, phones ringing, constant trail of kids through my nice clean floors -aahh -lol
> 
> Let my two boys both have friends to stay over last night, and had a sudden dread thought moment lol -what if baby had come last night??? Not such a good idea to have a house full of kids when planning a home birth haha
> 
> xx

:haha: yeh could be a busy home birth! least it'll teach them more than they ever will at school! :haha:

as if they have broken up so early anyway! unlucky!

My grandma is hoping i pop soon because she's going to babysit her 1 year old grandson and staying over there for a while (about 3 hours away I think) so she wants to see baby before she goes! ill try my best haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol - we have said the same all along haha -best safe sex advice they can get lol -especially my nearly 16 y.o DD haha.

Seriously worrying about the heat now haha -It is so muggy and uncomfortably humid -my mw has already told me windows will be open wide if its hot; its more important to keep me cool than keep the noise in haha- all the kids will be out in the street playing and I'll be mooing in my pool,could be v embarrassing :blush::blush:

xx

when is your gran away?


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Lol - we have said the same all along haha -best safe sex advice they can get lol -especially my nearly 16 y.o DD haha.
> 
> Seriously worrying about the heat now haha -It is so muggy and uncomfortably humid -my mw has already told me windows will be open wide if its hot; its more important to keep me cool than keep the noise in haha- all the kids will be out in the street playing and I'll be mooing in my pool,could be v embarrassing :blush::blush:
> 
> xx
> 
> when is your gran away?

:haha: yeh make sure she's in ear shot and can hear :thumbup:
get yourself loads of fans and have them all surrounding you! will be like theres a gail in your house :haha:

she's going away on thursday (8th), and wont be back till monday night/tuesday, my aunty and uncle are going to a wedding and shes going to look after their LO, and is going to a scan on monday with my aunty as she's expecting her 2nd LO, im totaly fine with this, but my mum will think she's being selfish if i've not popped before then! i understand and think she should go if ive not popped, she can see my LO when she gets back, i just dont want my mum to make her feel guilty (as she does all the time! my stupid mum :dohh:)


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> It's quiet in here today :flower:
> 
> Hope its because some ppl are busy having babies :winkwink:


Sadly not me. I've just been for a nap in my dark bedroom only to be woken up by a band outside. Yes - a band!


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today :flower:
> 
> Hope its because some ppl are busy having babies :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Sadly not me. I've just been for a nap in my dark bedroom only to be woken up by a band outside. Yes - a band!Click to expand...

:dohh: how inconsiderate eh!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My mum is being the same ,making sarky comments about my dad and sis's having their hols but I cant expect ppl not to have holidays lol -its not as though I know when the baby will come. And I would rather they just went and enjoyed it, how bad will I feel if they missed their hols and I was still pregnant 10 days later lol?

One sis went today for 5 days -so she'll be back definitely I reckon
2nd sis going on Sat for a week so chances are she'll be back too
Dad planning going on 7th for one week - great chance he'll ALSO be back beofer I pop haha
3rd sis doesn't go until t he 12th July and is gone for 18 days so tough luck sis you are gonna miss the arrival I reckon

At least they are all spaced out a bit, originally I thought they were all going the same week and thought if baby comes then I 'd have virtually no-one to show him off to 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today :flower:
> 
> Hope its because some ppl are busy having babies :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Sadly not me. I've just been for a nap in my dark bedroom only to be woken up by a band outside. Yes - a band!Click to expand...

Like a pipe band? 
lol


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> My mum is being the same ,making sarky comments about my dad and sis's having their hols but I cant expect ppl not to have holidays lol -its not as though I know when the baby will come. And I would rather they just went and enjoyed it, how bad will I feel if they missed their hols and I was still pregnant 10 days later lol?
> 
> One sis went today for 5 days -so she'll be back definitely I reckon
> 2nd sis going on Sat for a week so chances are she'll be back too
> Dad planning going on 7th for one week - great chance he'll ALSO be back beofer I pop haha
> 3rd sis doesn't go until t he 12th July and is gone for 18 days so tough luck sis you are gonna miss the arrival I reckon
> 
> At least they are all spaced out a bit, originally I thought they were all going the same week and thought if baby comes then I 'd have virtually no-one to show him off to
> 
> xx

yeh its daft isnt it..but it'd be different if WE were the ones that were bothered by it..do we not have opinions and feelings when we're pregnant??

my mum has told my dad they aren't allowed to go away this summer because she finishes mid july from work, and wants to be around to help me(piss me off and get in the way) didnt ASK if i wanted to be mithered..she's just assuming she's coming round every day!!

and my mum being anoyed with my gran...she does have other family sons and grandchildren too! the world does not revolve around me popping which could be another 16days..

can't bloody win eh! :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> My mum is being the same ,making sarky comments about my dad and sis's having their hols but I cant expect ppl not to have holidays lol -its not as though I know when the baby will come. And I would rather they just went and enjoyed it, how bad will I feel if they missed their hols and I was still pregnant 10 days later lol?
> 
> One sis went today for 5 days -so she'll be back definitely I reckon
> 2nd sis going on Sat for a week so chances are she'll be back too
> Dad planning going on 7th for one week - great chance he'll ALSO be back beofer I pop haha
> 3rd sis doesn't go until t he 12th July and is gone for 18 days so tough luck sis you are gonna miss the arrival I reckon
> 
> At least they are all spaced out a bit, originally I thought they were all going the same week and thought if baby comes then I 'd have virtually no-one to show him off to
> 
> xx
> 
> yeh its daft isnt it..but it'd be different if WE were the ones that were bothered by it..do we not have opinions and feelings when we're pregnant??
> 
> my mum has told my dad they aren't allowed to go away this summer because she finishes mid july from work, and wants to be around to help me(piss me off and get in the way) didnt ASK if i wanted to be mithered..she's just assuming she's coming round every day!!
> 
> and my mum being anoyed with my gran...she does have other family sons and grandchildren too! the world does not revolve around me popping which could be another 16days..
> 
> can't bloody win eh! :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh Do they let you go over 14 days there? Here they plan induction for after 10 days -although we have a major baby boom going on here just now so I might be disappointed there lol :haha::haha:

I dont mind ppl having their hols etc , but I do have one thing really niggling me ( :blush::blush:unjustifiably just now lol -I feel bad for even typing this ) - my sis and bf went engagement ring shopping on Saturday -yay!!! I was so happy for them , about bloody time tbh haha -but he decided that she wasn't allowed to wear the ring yet, cos he wants to make the proposal special (fair enough, quite romantic I s'pose :shrug:) but they'll come back from their holiday and steal my new baby thunder with their news likely!!!! I know it's silly but just bloody put the ring on her finger and tell ppl why dont you????? :growlmad::growlmad:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

well the midwife said up to two weeks, but have a sweep if i'm still around at 40+4, so i'm not sure..maybe they'd induce me sooner than 14days? surely they wouldnt leave it so long from a sweep to be induced? or would they? ive no idea haha :haha:

and I totaly understand the engagement thing :haha:

when my sister got engaged she rang my mum and she was the highlight of the family...untill that night when i had a major crash..then all the attention was on me (obviously wrong sort of attention, as i could quite of easily died) but my sister was gutted lol :haha:


----------



## crossroads

shortie1990 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today :flower:
> 
> Hope its because some ppl are busy having babies :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Sadly not me. I've just been for a nap in my dark bedroom only to be woken up by a band outside. Yes - a band!Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: how inconsiderate eh!Click to expand...

My fault for living next to a primary school. They've got some kind of sports day going on :dohh:


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> My fault for living next to a primary school. They've got some kind of sports day going on :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

The night DH and I got engaged, a few hours later -there was a huge bust up in my family -fighting (fisticuff style lol). Half my family neever spoke for the next 6 years -some still dont lol -kind of took the excitement out of our special announcement haha


And then half the fam never attended the wedding 4 years later as they still weren't speaking lol

Families eh???


----------



## Ladybug2009

Well girls we care finally in july yay! :yipee:

At least we can now say we are all going to have our babys this month hehe :wohoo:

I have been awake most of the night with back pain but nothink eles haha so i never got up until gone 11.30 :dohh: not like me to get up that late. Was nice waking up to think awwww only 5days to my due date haha. 

Congratulations to all new mummys glad danielle is ok and her lil girl has arrived saftley and thankyou shortie for updating me :hugs:

Hope its me next i really do doubt it thou haha. Im going for a walk in abit to see if anythink can get moving haha! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> My fault for living next to a primary school. They've got some kind of sports day going on :dohh:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Nice and handy for when your little one starts school though eh?

:hugs:


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> The night DH and I got engaged, a few hours later -there was a huge bust up in my family -fighting (fisticuff style lol). Half my family neever spoke for the next 6 years -some still dont lol -kind of took the excitement out of our special announcement haha
> 
> 
> And then half the fam never attended the wedding 4 years later as they still weren't speaking lol
> 
> *Families eh???*

who wants them!


----------



## rihanna

hey ladies i been to a friends house all day watching friends so not too bad and mother is coming tomorrow so will keep me busy..

Nothing happeing still here , hope your all having good days?

Last night in bed i had horrendous stomache ache, felt sick , fragile it was v painfull............30mins in bed rolling around and i did some HUGE FARTS!!! It was only bloody WIND! God what a baby i am!


----------



## Lena

Just wanted to update. I had my son, Nathan Richard, yesterday on the 30th June at 9:28am. He weighs 8lbs, 9oz and was due the 4th of July.


----------



## emsiee

Lena said:


> Just wanted to update. I had my son, Nathan Richard, yesterday on the 30th June at 9:28am. He weighs 8lbs, 9oz and was due the 4th of July.

Congrats!! xx

Ive just had dress I ordered online come and its a size 10 (my pre pregnancy size) Its soooo tiny! I tried it on (god knows why) :shrug: and my boobs are freckin huge in it..Its soooooooo tight around the chest area, I cant wait until these babies go down, the sooner, the better! :cry: Think I shall be sending it back!


----------



## shortie1990

Lena said:


> Just wanted to update. I had my son, Nathan Richard, yesterday on the 30th June at 9:28am. He weighs 8lbs, 9oz and was due the 4th of July.

Congrats! xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Lena said:


> Just wanted to update. I had my son, Nathan Richard, yesterday on the 30th June at 9:28am. He weighs 8lbs, 9oz and was due the 4th of July.


Congratulations hope u and bby are well. x


----------



## cherryglitter

Yayy my stretch and sweep is booked for the 8th of July!! So I would be 2 days overdue! It better not come to that though ;)! xxxx


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> Yayy my stretch and sweep is booked for the 8th of July!! So I would be 2 days overdue! It better not come to that though ;)! xxxx

Im hoping for one the day before! And am also hoping it better not come to that too!! xx


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Yayy my stretch and sweep is booked for the 8th of July!! So I would be 2 days overdue! It better not come to that though ;)! xxxx
> 
> Im hoping for one the day before! And am also hoping it better not come to that too!! xxClick to expand...

I can have a sweep on the 7th :thumbup:


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Yayy my stretch and sweep is booked for the 8th of July!! So I would be 2 days overdue! It better not come to that though ;)! xxxx
> 
> Im hoping for one the day before! And am also hoping it better not come to that too!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can have a sweep on the 7th :thumbup:Click to expand...

Woo! We`ll all be having sweeps around the same day too (if we are still here!) xx


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Yayy my stretch and sweep is booked for the 8th of July!! So I would be 2 days overdue! It better not come to that though ;)! xxxx
> 
> Im hoping for one the day before! And am also hoping it better not come to that too!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I can have a sweep on the 7th :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Woo! We`ll all be having sweeps around the same day too (if we are still here!) xxClick to expand...

i'm really really really really hoping i'm not, knowin my crappy luck i will be though


this ball isnt doing anythin either


bounce bounce bounce bloody bounce!


----------



## wannabubba#4

OW !! I have been bounce bouncing too and shuffling around the house for the past hour and it has played havoc on my spd ow!!!!! -But if it gets baby to move then it'll be worth it haha 

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> OW !! I have been bounce bouncing too and shuffling around the house for the past hour and it has played havoc on my spd ow!!!!! -But if it gets baby to move then it'll be worth it haha
> 
> xx

I hope so too, now my feet are like marshmellows so ive to use my ball to rest my feet on!


----------



## emsiee

I havent got the patience to sit on my ball..lol I get bored after 20 mins


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> I havent got the patience to sit on my ball..lol I get bored after 20 mins

:haha: it gets me frustrated and end up going a bit OTT with it, then worry that i'm hurting bubs! :haha:


----------



## Bec L

Our beautiful little Florrie arrived today, 6lb 13, a little earlier than planned :)


----------



## cherryglitter

MIGHTYSPU - Just to let you know I was previously known as xrosanna but my name changed lol! (Well I got it changed ;)) Could you update it on the first page for me pleeeease!? Thank youuu :kiss: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bec L said:


> Our beautiful little Florrie arrived today, 6lb 13, a little earlier than planned :)

OH wow hun- many congrats -hope you and Florrie are both doing well

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## rihanna

congrads to the newest mummy! xxx


----------



## rihanna

In the paper today a man called his daughter Maggie Maisie Lady GaGa ! Surname was Clark! How random?! 

Hope its not anyone on here!! hehe


----------



## cherryglitter

I AM GOING TO GO OVERDUE. It's almost inevitable :rofl:!! xxx


----------



## venusrockstar

Well I had my sweep 2 days ago and nothing. Just really light brown mucusy discharge every once in awhile... :(


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey guys,
Had an update from MickeyMoo earlier but only just been able to get on here, she had a baby girl 7lb 14oz after a very long labour born today and she was due today as well :)

No sign of my baba though :(
x


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> Hey guys,
> Had an update from MickeyMoo earlier but only just been able to get on here, she had a baby girl 7lb 14oz after a very long labour born today and she was due today as well :)
> 
> No sign of my baba though :(
> x

:happydance: these babies are rollin in now...

just hope i dont have to wait too long :)


----------



## Nats21

Can you update the front page. I had my gorgeous baby son callum on 26th June xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Glad to see more bbys have arrived since i was last online about 3hrs ago haha! 

Well when i got offline i whent for a walk down to my sons school he will be attending in Sept and orders his uniform when i got back i had brown mucas type come away from me but thats all nothink eles im thinking this was cos of the sweep i had yestaday. Getting a few period type pains but nothink eles :(

x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Glad to see more bbys have arrived since i was last online about 3hrs ago haha!
> 
> Well when i got offline i whent for a walk down to my sons school he will be attending in Sept and orders his uniform when i got back i had brown mucas type come away from me but thats all nothink eles im thinking this was cos of the sweep i had yestaday. Getting a few period type pains but nothink eles :(
> 
> x

hopefuly your sweep has worked :thumbup: you might be next on the list with your little one :D


----------



## mightyspu

Wow! 

Congrats to Lena, Mickeymoo and Nats 21 (I think that was everyone) I have updated all the new babies, so pleased for you ladies!

cherryglitter, I have changed your name on the list, thanks for letting me know!

Hope we are all well and Ladybug, I hope this is the start of something for you!


----------



## emsiee

Congrats to more July mummies!! 

Well, its my due date today......absolutely nothing happening :cry: But at least I know the end is in sight now..you cannot stay in there for much longer LO..


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> Congrats to more July mummies!!
> 
> Well, its my due date today......absolutely nothing happening :cry: But at least I know the end is in sight now..you cannot stay in there for much longer LO..

:happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies!

I'm due tomorrow, Its not quite hit me yet...ahh! come out come out come out!!

I had a strange feeling/pain last night, but i only had two, then nothing...but not sure what it was, really dont know what to expect with these contractions lol, I know people say you just know when youre in labour..but what about when you get the early contractions, surely you're still unsure?


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm due tomorrow, Its not quite hit me yet...ahh! come out come out come out!!
> 
> I had a strange feeling/pain last night, but i only had two, then nothing...but not sure what it was, really dont know what to expect with these contractions lol, I know people say you just know when youre in labour..but what about when you get the early contractions, surely you're still unsure?

I agree. Early contractions are difficult to establish if its labour or not, especially if your unsure what to expect. It took me about 2 hours last time to recognise I was in labour as they kept coming and going and were really regular. These false irregular ones are a pain in the arse arent they...you really think something is happening, then they fade...:cry:


----------



## KKS

So many july ladies to congratulate! me soon please!

I find myself in such a happy mood when i get a bit of pain! then when it goes i'm back to grumpy hormonal crazy lady!


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I'm due tomorrow, Its not quite hit me yet...ahh! come out come out come out!!
> 
> I had a strange feeling/pain last night, but i only had two, then nothing...but not sure what it was, really dont know what to expect with these contractions lol, I know people say you just know when youre in labour..but what about when you get the early contractions, surely you're still unsure?
> 
> I agree. Early contractions are difficult to establish if its labour or not, especially if your unsure what to expect. It took me about 2 hours last time to recognise I was in labour as they kept coming and going and were really regular. These false irregular ones are a pain in the arse arent they...you really think something is happening, then they fade...:cry:Click to expand...

I dont even know if they were anything or not, i just hope he hurries up, my OH came home last night n asked if i'd had any contractions yet...what a strange question :dohh:


----------



## rihanna

Good morning ladies.... 29 babies already OMG! 

Well i AM DUE TODAY! CONGRADS TO ALL THE OTHER GIRLS DUE TODAY! :happydance::shrug::dohh::nope::hugs::thumbup:

Nothing happening still :coffee:

Have a good day y'all. My mum is coming for a visit today , yay xx


----------



## rihanna

Its very quiet in her today ladies are we all off having babies?! xxxxxxxx


----------



## merlotgirl

Morning ladies!! Congrats to the new mummies!!

AFM feeling very crampy today- nothing I'd call a contraction but then I wouldn't know what one feels like!! But the cramps are coming fairly frequently...

Hope everyone is getting some pains (strange thing to wish for lol!)


----------



## Teach123

Im still here and now officially overdue! Thought it was it yesterday as had over an hour of contractions that were pretty intense and regular. Was just about to phone hubby to tell him to come home and they stopped!

I am sooo fed up today. Another day of sitting and waiting to look forward to!


----------



## mightyspu

I'm still here too, no signs either. Sigh.


----------



## Janidog

Im 37 weeks today :happydance: but feel i shall be part of the August club as my LO will no doubt be late!!!!


----------



## xSophieBx

I think 6th July is a jinxed day.. noones had their babies yet :( xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW 29 babies 
Conngrats Lena, Mickeym and Nat - hope everyone is recovering well and all babies are thriving. Mickeymoo -Our first official 'July ' baby - since everyone snuck in early lol in June haha 

Well still nothing here either, I mean absolutely NOTHING, NIL, NADA -Even managed to DTD last night, hoping to start something off but not even a twinge, so think my lil guy just isn't ready yet!!!!

My eldest son is going away for a few days with his friend /family on Sunday - so he is saying please dont have the baby until I get back lol - He is back by next Thurs so I think I'll still be here then anyway. But maybe !!!!!!!!!!!

xx

Rihanna -and all other mummies due today -congrats xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mightyspu -you've missed our lovely xdanniellepx from the front page xx

Still only 29 babies though -just no mention of her lil girl /birthdate etc xx


----------



## Nats21

Hiya. Sorry but can you change the front page, his names callum not nathan lol :haha: Thanks xx


----------



## pandv

Hi all just a quick post while our new arrival is napping - will do a proper birth story later. Charlie Lewis arrived safely at 37 weeks yesterday morning at 4:50. He weighs 6lb 9oz and is doing really well. He's a bit tired still from the pethedine and he struggled to get his temp up at first but we are home now and settling in to our new routine.


----------



## rihanna

congrads pandv!! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats pandv - another 1st July bubba - well done
xxxx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> WOW 29 babies
> -Even managed to DTD last night, hoping to start something off but not even a twinge, so think my lil guy just isn't ready yet!!!!

I talked OH round on wednesday...but i'm still waiting to DTD!! :dohh: damn his stupid over time

i want baby out!


----------



## pandv

Thanks guys. I keep looking at him and I still can hardly believe he is here. Good luck to everyone who is waiting. Hoping you all have healthy babies and they don't keep their mummies waiting too long.


----------



## Cat lady

Ah congrats Pandv, I hope I go into labour at 37 weeks!
xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hey ladies, still in hospital just waiting to get discharged. Decided to call our baby girl Jayde Alexis so can u add it on the front page, think i have danielles babys name and dob next to my name, hope u are all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hey ladies, still in hospital just waiting to get discharged. Decided to call our baby girl Jayde Alexis so can u add it on the front page, think i have danielles babys name and dob next to my name, hope u are all well xxxxxxxx

Glad you are getting home and you and baby are doing well. Enjoy your lil bundle of joy. Love the name - very pretty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shortie1990

what to early contractions feel like? what sort of pain? are they down bellow or what? i know people can feel them in their backs etc, i keep imagining them being low down, i keep getting a sharp pain, but this must just be babies head musnt it?


----------



## wannabubba#4

For me they were very much like my PMS type thing - achey lumber area, achey pelvis, with crampy abdo and crampy thighs- combined with the tightenings of BH (full bump rock solid). At the moment I am getting sharp shooting pains in my pubis symphus as baby is fixing at the brim of my pelvis but I have spd and dont remember having such immense pain in previous pregnancies when baby engaged -however a bit of pain and pressure is normal as the ligaments etc loosen down below and baby gets into a nice position for birthing. 

xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

xSophieBx said:


> I think 6th July is a jinxed day.. noones had their babies yet :( xx

Great minds think alike! hehe. Ive just been looking at that i think im going to change my due date to 4th haha! :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Hows every1 feeling today? Since yestaday its been updated 4bbys have arrived and where opnly 2 days in to july! Wow! Wish my LO wud hurry up haha.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm still here too, defo agree that when they're ready they'll come :(
x


----------



## Shining Star

Hi everyone.

Well after commenting on Danielles post about her contractions I didn't want to say anything incase I was imagining it but thought I was in labour too. Turns out I was and had my little girl Jessica on Monday 28th June at 9.34pm by emergency c-section.

Got home from the hospital yesterday and it's lovely to be back in my own bed. 

Am sending you all some labour dust to hopefully get things moving for you. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shining Star said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Well after commenting on Danielles post about her contractions I didn't want to say anything incase I was imagining it but thought I was in labour too. Turns out I was and had my little girl Jessica on Monday 28th June at 9.34pm by emergency c-section.
> 
> Got home from the hospital yesterday and it's lovely to be back in my own bed.
> 
> Am sending you all some labour dust to hopefully get things moving for you. xx

OMG Another baby yay!! :happydance::happydance:

Many congrats to you -glad you are now home and hope you are recovering well from your c-sect. Well done mummy!!

xxx

Also has any one heard from mcraesmum ??-expecting twin girlies tomorrow -she has prob had her girls too, I'd imagine xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Congrats!!

it seems awfuly quiet in here today!

how are you ladies? I've been out for lunch..had a tidy up in my bed room and moved babies stuff in (put the moses basket up next to my bed, brought some draws in with nappies wipes etc in) put thermometer in and baby moniter, so all i need now is a little baby! hurry the hell up please!!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i am due in aug but i have started checking this thread to see how many of you have given birth i'm amazed that the are so many already well done all the mommies and congratulations wish you all luck and big hugs to those who go over i know i'll be joining you lol :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

I am a grumpasaurus today! Not been commenting because I am feeling very GRRRRRRRRRRRR. Doesnt help that dh is getting vexed at his phone because the new upgrade made it all poo. He keeps finding multiple calender entries. Whereas I have multiple personalities, and all of them are GRUMPY!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I am a grumpasaurus today! Not been commenting because I am feeling very GRRRRRRRRRRRR. Doesnt help that dh is getting vexed at his phone because the new upgrade made it all poo. He keeps finding multiple calender entries. Whereas I have multiple personalities, and all of them are GRUMPY!

Me too :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Keep snapping at the kids too but if they slam the door again I may just scream -AAArrgghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Could have another 4 weeks of this, with the kids off school and me grumpy :growlmad::growlmad:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> I am a grumpasaurus today! Not been commenting because I am feeling very GRRRRRRRRRRRR. Doesnt help that dh is getting vexed at his phone because the new upgrade made it all poo. He keeps finding multiple calender entries. Whereas I have multiple personalities, and all of them are GRUMPY!

:hugs: awww

i feel shitty too, ive been busy all day, but now ive sat down and realised ive sod all to do, and how crappy i feel, ive now got a banging head ache and massive sore feet :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Argh, you have reminded me wanna, it's school holidays soon, I MUST have this baby by then, I can't cope with the idea of the neighbourhood kids screeching AND being this grumpy/pregnant. I know kids will be kids, but sometimes they drive me potty! they can be really noisy and I get to hear them running up and down the stairs! Mind you, they're not my kids, I don't have to love them!


----------



## nicholatmn

Oh! I saw that my LO doesn't have her name on the front :dohh: Sorry! It's Aeri :D


----------



## kirstylm

I've been seriously nesting today! Cleaned all the upstairs top to bottom, flipped matresses and put rest of baby clothes on to wash. 

Moses basket is up and ready to use! Haven't stopped till now Md now got banging headache! 

I've decided I'm going to go into labour tonight! So many signs, some of mucus plug came out earlier, cats are constantly "watching over me" today it's weird. And I dunno I just have this massive feeling it's guna happen real soon! 

Saying that, it's prob just wishful thinking as still got 12 days to go till EDD! 

Lol!!


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> I've been seriously nesting today! Cleaned all the upstairs top to bottom, flipped matresses and put rest of baby clothes on to wash.
> 
> Moses basket is up and ready to use! Haven't stopped till now Md now got banging headache!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to go into labour tonight! So many signs, some of mucus plug came out earlier, cats are constantly "watching over me" today it's weird. And I dunno I just have this massive feeling it's guna happen real soon!
> 
> Saying that, it's prob just wishful thinking as still got 12 days to go till EDD!
> 
> Lol!!

I hope you dont have to wait much longer then! there's so many things i wanna do, but my feet have swollen up so much ive to sit here n have them up for a bit :growlmad:


----------



## mightyspu

OK, feel bad about rubbishing next doors kids. One of them just asked MrSpu when the baby was due, and when he told him, Said "my birthday is 11th July and if it's born then I might have to buy the little baby something" 

bless.


----------



## kirstylm

mightyspu said:


> OK, feel bad about rubbishing next doors kids. One of them just asked MrSpu when the baby was due, and when he told him, Said "my birthday is 11th July and if it's born then I might have to buy the little baby something"
> 
> bless.

Ahh bless!!! So cute!


----------



## mightyspu

They're good kids really, I am just a grumpy old cowbag! 

And has it got hotter again? I was wearing jeans because it was cooler and now I am hot. blah.

Oh god, someone PLEASE say or do something positive! I really need a kick up the backside!


----------



## rihanna

well i have been out lunching with mum today that was nice. OH birthday today ...no sign of LO so i am going to be in the 70% who have their baby's late.
we are going out for tea...hopefully our last chance? pleeeeeeeeeeeease hurry up baby xx

Hope you r all ok
Congrads to the new mummies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> They're good kids really, I am just a grumpy old cowbag!
> 
> And has it got hotter again? I was wearing jeans because it was cooler and now I am hot. blah.
> 
> Oh god, someone PLEASE say or do something positive! I really need a kick up the backside!

Lol :haha::haha: well thanks spu -that has cheered me up lol, I am having lots of those kind of moments just now haha -grumpy and snappy then feeling real bad when one of the kids says or does something cute lol

I agree we need to turn this thread around -its got kinda glum - needs some PMA in here

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> I've been seriously nesting today! Cleaned all the upstairs top to bottom, flipped matresses and put rest of baby clothes on to wash.
> 
> Moses basket is up and ready to use! Haven't stopped till now Md now got banging headache!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to go into labour tonight! So many signs, some of mucus plug came out earlier, cats are constantly "watching over me" today it's weird. And I dunno I just have this massive feeling it's guna happen real soon!
> 
> Saying that, it's prob just wishful thinking as still got 12 days to go till EDD!
> 
> Lol!!

Hope your right Kirsty - I have everything ready now for baby; nursery all set up even though we'll not be using it for months lol, moses basket set up for use in living room, swinging crib by my bed, pram sitting in the hallway lol :haha::haha: - just need someone to fill it now, and not the teddy that my son keeps putting in the pram haha :haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

right, lets say something positive about the lady above you.

Wannabubba is great because she has cracking SPD, but doesn't let it get her down and she has had 3 kids before, so she always has good advice and past experience to help us first timers.


----------



## Janidog

Im grumpy too cause next door kept us awake until 2.45am watching their TV really loud, so we gave up and slept at work. I worked till 12 and thought sod it im going home to sleep, then the bloke from next door comes back stomping around the house and doing DIY so im not in the best of moods and im extremely tired :nope:


----------



## shortie1990

woo ive just cooked OH some spag bol..aren't I kind...

will try and convince him to DTD tonight, hopefuly will get this baby out of me!!

:haha:


----------



## Tudor Rose

wannabubba#4 said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> I've been seriously nesting today! Cleaned all the upstairs top to bottom, flipped matresses and put rest of baby clothes on to wash.
> 
> Moses basket is up and ready to use! Haven't stopped till now Md now got banging headache!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to go into labour tonight! So many signs, some of mucus plug came out earlier, cats are constantly "watching over me" today it's weird. And I dunno I just have this massive feeling it's guna happen real soon!
> 
> Saying that, it's prob just wishful thinking as still got 12 days to go till EDD!
> 
> Lol!!
> 
> Hope your right Kirsty - I have everything ready now for baby; nursery all set up even though we'll not be using it for months lol, moses basket set up for use in living room, swinging crib by my bed, pram sitting in the hallway lol :haha::haha: - just need someone to fill it now, and not the teddy that my son keeps putting in the pram haha :haha::haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


i hadnt thought about putting the moses basket up, think i.l do that tonight :) OH is stressed he hasnt been able to get back up cover for tonight if im to go in labour. i told him it wont be tonight ive had silent word with baby not to do anything else til after midnight tonight,


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Tudor Rose said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> I've been seriously nesting today! Cleaned all the upstairs top to bottom, flipped matresses and put rest of baby clothes on to wash.
> 
> Moses basket is up and ready to use! Haven't stopped till now Md now got banging headache!
> 
> I've decided I'm going to go into labour tonight! So many signs, some of mucus plug came out earlier, cats are constantly "watching over me" today it's weird. And I dunno I just have this massive feeling it's guna happen real soon!
> 
> Saying that, it's prob just wishful thinking as still got 12 days to go till EDD!
> 
> Lol!!
> 
> Hope your right Kirsty - I have everything ready now for baby; nursery all set up even though we'll not be using it for months lol, moses basket set up for use in living room, swinging crib by my bed, pram sitting in the hallway lol :haha::haha: - just need someone to fill it now, and not the teddy that my son keeps putting in the pram haha :haha::haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> i hadnt thought about putting the moses basket up, think i.l do that tonight :) OH is stressed he hasnt been able to get back up cover for tonight if im to go in labour. i told him it wont be tonight ive had silent word with baby not to do anything else til after midnight tonight,Click to expand...

Think I need to get my ass in gear and get the moses basket up and ready lol, my OH doesn't finish work til like half midnight tonight but I'm hoping I do go into labour tonight coz I miss him :blush:
Wonder how many more baba's will be here by the weekend.. :flower:


----------



## kirstylm

Right positive note: uummmm is it wrong that I can't think
of anything?! 
No, truly I can't! Lol! Oh dear!


----------



## mightyspu

How about, Hannah has a lovely name and she lives in a cracking part of the country!


----------



## Tudor Rose

lol baby brain. im like that or i.l go into a room and i cant remember why.


----------



## kirstylm

I just cut and ate a WHOLE pinapple in about 15mins! Lol! 

Anything to bring labour on early!

Ps- mightyspu - luv ur kitty cat! Very cute!


----------



## shortie1990

Tudor Rose said:


> lol baby brain. im like that or i.l go into a room and i cant remember why.

ive done that all my life :haha:


----------



## Tudor Rose

kirstylm said:


> I just cut and ate a WHOLE pinapple in about 15mins! Lol!
> 
> Anything to bring labour on early!
> 
> Ps- mightyspu - luv ur kitty cat! Very cute!

im eatin a pineapple flavoured ice lolly dont think that will help the same lol


----------



## shortie1990

hmm pineapple, dont think i could eat a full one!

infact i dont think id know how to get in it :S

what about tinned pineapple??


----------



## kirstylm

Tudor Rose said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> I just cut and ate a WHOLE pinapple in about 15mins! Lol!
> 
> Anything to bring labour on early!
> 
> Ps- mightyspu - luv ur kitty cat! Very cute!
> 
> im eatin a pineapple flavoured ice lolly dont think that will help the same lolClick to expand...

lol maybe not as effective. :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

shortie1990 said:


> hmm pineapple, dont think i could eat a full one!
> 
> infact i dont think id know how to get in it :S
> 
> what about tinned pineapple??

Apparently it needs to be eaten within
half hour of being freshly cut so maybe not tinned.

Doesn't do much for heartburn though - I'm suffering now urgh!


----------



## mightyspu

apparently, Tinned pineapple does not have the same effect! it's to do with oxy doo-dahs or something.

I hate pineapple. wish there was something else I could eat instead. But I don't mind rlt, and everyone else seems to hate that too!


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> hmm pineapple, dont think i could eat a full one!
> 
> infact i dont think id know how to get in it :S
> 
> what about tinned pineapple??
> 
> Apparently it needs to be eaten within
> half hour of being freshly cut so maybe not tinned.
> 
> Doesn't do much for heartburn though - I'm suffering now urgh!Click to expand...

ahh balls :dohh:


----------



## Tudor Rose

urgh heart burn!


----------



## Teach123

Apparently you need to eat 7 whole pineapples for it to be effective! I think its because it will give you the runs which would then stimulate the cervix to contract! I love pineapple but could never eat 7! 

A friend has told me to try hot and spicy pizza as it worked for his wife!


----------



## cherryglitter

I only have tinned pineapple too :( Urggh, i've gone right off RLT altogether, although I might try one cup later on and see how I go!

DTD and that didn't do anything apart from make me sore and achey lol! Yay.. :dohh:!
My bouncy ball is all deflated. 
I HATE curry. :( What am I going to doooo! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> I only have tinned pineapple too :( Urggh, i've gone right off RLT altogether, although I might try one cup later on and see how I go!
> 
> DTD and that didn't do anything apart from make me sore and achey lol! Yay.. :dohh:!
> My bouncy ball is all deflated.
> I HATE curry. :( What am I going to doooo! xxx

:haha:

Ive not got any RLT i couldnt find any :dohh: im trying to convince OH to DTD.. 
my ball is deflating too
and im too much of a wimp to eat anything spicy!! :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol trying to convince OH to DTD, what a pain in the arse!! OH offered the other morning because I think he's getting impatient too lol! When he found out the baby was fully engaged though and his head is 'right there' he got really grossed out ahaha! Bless him!

xxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Lol trying to convince OH to DTD, what a pain in the arse!! OH offered the other morning because I think he's getting impatient too lol! When he found out the baby was fully engaged though and his head is 'right there' he got really grossed out ahaha! Bless him!
> 
> xxx

My OH says hes busy till wednesday so doesnt want him to hurry along

sod that IM FED UP!!!!!!!!!!!! get him out of me!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## shortie1990

been tidying our room today and making room for LO, put up his moses basket and moved him in next to my side of the bed..

hurry up bubs, im ready for you!!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/Unnamed.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

YOUR PICTURE HAS JUST MADE ME REALISE.
All my nappies/wipes etc are stored in the 'nursery' but im going to need them in my room for night time! Raaaaaaargh im a dumbass. :( xx


----------



## kirstylm

cherryglitter said:

> YOUR PICTURE HAS JUST MADE ME REALISE.
> All my nappies/wipes etc are stored in the 'nursery' but im going to need them in my room for night time! Raaaaaaargh im a dumbass. :( xx

Oh crap! Mine too! Doh!


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> been tidying our room today and making room for LO, put up his moses basket and moved him in next to my side of the bed..
> 
> hurry up bubs, im ready for you!!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/Unnamed.jpg

Love your moses basket - so cute!!!

And yeah - I have a layette box downstairs full of changing stuff, the baby changing unit in the nursery full of stuff but nothing in my room haha - where baby will sleep at night lol :haha::haha:

Dumb ass haha :dohh:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> YOUR PICTURE HAS JUST MADE ME REALISE.
> All my nappies/wipes etc are stored in the 'nursery' but im going to need them in my room for night time! Raaaaaaargh im a dumbass. :( xx

:thumbup: always thinking..ive put everthin i may need there so i dont have to get out of bed (just a lazy git) :haha:

but really i needed a side table as it would be handy to put things on and needed some where for his baby monitor..so pinched the draws from the nursery :thumbup: very cheap draws, think they will work a treat, might stock one up in every room with all his bits in ...or is that TOO lazy?? :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> been tidying our room today and making room for LO, put up his moses basket and moved him in next to my side of the bed..
> 
> hurry up bubs, im ready for you!!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/Unnamed.jpg
> 
> Love your moses basket - so cute!!!
> 
> And yeah - I have a layette box downstairs full of changing stuff, the baby changing unit in the nursery full of stuff but nothing in my room haha - where baby will sleep at night lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Dumb ass haha :dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


this is a first...me actually NOT being the dumb one :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Teach123 said:


> Apparently you need to eat 7 whole pineapples for it to be effective! I think its because it will give you the runs which would then stimulate the cervix to contract! I love pineapple but could never eat 7!
> 
> A friend has told me to try hot and spicy pizza as it worked for his wife!

7 OMG lol - couldn't eat 7 haha :haha::haha:-I managed almost a full one the other day (well my boys had a bit too) and struggles with that.
Done nothing though!! 

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

We live in a ground floor flat so I GUESS it's not too bad for us, only gotta walk about 5 more steps to go and get a nappy and wipes lol! Im a lazy cow though so god knows, we shall see what happens!!

I was looking at those draw type things in asda debating whether or not to get one for the living room to put things into, but like i said, ground floor flat :dohh:! xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirstylm said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> YOUR PICTURE HAS JUST MADE ME REALISE.
> All my nappies/wipes etc are stored in the 'nursery' but im going to need them in my room for night time! Raaaaaaargh im a dumbass. :( xx
> 
> Oh crap! Mine too! Doh!Click to expand...


Me too!! You're not the only one :haha:
Just made me think I need to get a nappy stacker to put the nappies in in the nursery coz that's the only place i've got to change her! :dohh:
Any of you know where to get a cheap one from?
x


----------



## cherryglitter

My babies moses basket is still in the nursery so i think im going to move it into the bedroom, hopefully it will move him on a bit haha! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

:haha: well im glad im glad ive posted this picture now, i thought itd be better not getting up disturbing him even more during the night, as im planning on BF so wouldnt need to get up turn lights on etc etc, will be hoping not too wake him too much :haha: wishfull thinking i know, but we'll see how it goes


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> We live in a ground floor flat so I GUESS it's not too bad for us, only gotta walk about 5 more steps to go and get a nappy and wipes lol! Im a lazy cow though so god knows, we shall see what happens!!
> 
> I was looking at those draw type things in asda debating whether or not to get one for the living room to put things into, but like i said, ground floor flat :dohh:! xxx

the nursery is next to our room...and wont be going in there for a nappy in the middle of the night...like i said...lazy!! :haha:


----------



## emsiee

My moses basket is still at my mums house!! Shes very superstitious about us having the pram and the moses basket in our house..lol Think I may go get it tomorrow though and put it up too...will give me something to do!


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol why didnt I think that MOST people's nurseries will be next to their rooms?! What is wrong with me lol!
This baby better be on its way before I embarrass myself even more! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aaaaarrgghh - so dad has just been on the phone, postponing his holiday as he doesn't want to miss the birth. Now his wife is off for the next 2 weeks, and he isn't stopping til the 2nd week and also taking the week later -which means they only have a week together to try and organise a holiday AND I may still not have had the baby by then. No pressure lol!!!! OMG If baby doesn't come next week!!!! Infact I COULD go 10 days over (could easily happen) then he'll miss out on his holiday and I'll still be preggers when he goes back to work - 

Its not even as though its a first grandhcild or anything - it's number 12 lol xxx

C'mon little guy, your papa will make my life miserable lol, if you dont arrive soon haha

x


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> My moses basket is still at my mums house!! Shes very superstitious about us having the pram and the moses basket in our house..lol Think I may go get it tomorrow though and put it up too...will give me something to do!

gave me something to do today, was 4 screws short for the base, and i looked every where in the house for one that was the same size looked through all the millions of OH's tool boxes and not one fitted..so went to B&Q with the screw and oh my lord....i didnt realise there was SO MANY different sized screws!! i just took it to a man n said.... i want 4 of these please :haha::haha:

only to get back....and find them in the other moses basket we have under the matress...with the wooden poles ... :dohh:


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Lol why didnt I think that MOST people's nurseries will be next to their rooms?! What is wrong with me lol!
> This baby better be on its way before I embarrass myself even more! xxx

blame the baby brain! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Lol why didnt I think that MOST people's nurseries will be next to their rooms?! What is wrong with me lol!
> This baby better be on its way before I embarrass myself even more! xxx
> 
> blame the baby brain! :haha:Click to expand...

Yep but I am still with you on this shortie -far too lazy to even walk to the nursery during the night lol :haha::haha:

Planning b-feeding too, so it will be lift the baby feed baby one side change the baby feed the baby other side back in crib haha - hopefully 

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Lol why didnt I think that MOST people's nurseries will be next to their rooms?! What is wrong with me lol!
> This baby better be on its way before I embarrass myself even more! xxx
> 
> blame the baby brain! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but I am still with you on this shortie -far too lazy to even walk to the nursery during the night lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Planning b-feeding too, so it will be lift the baby feed baby one side change the baby feed the baby other side back in crib haha - hopefully
> 
> xxClick to expand...

exactly...and this isnt to benefit me of course, this is to benefit baby, to get into a nightly routine of calm and quiet and none distruption so he can understand its sleep time... :rofl:


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> My moses basket is still at my mums house!! Shes very superstitious about us having the pram and the moses basket in our house..lol Think I may go get it tomorrow though and put it up too...will give me something to do!
> 
> gave me something to do today, was 4 screws short for the base, and i looked every where in the house for one that was the same size looked through all the millions of OH's tool boxes and not one fitted..so went to B&Q with the screw and oh my lord....i didnt realise there was SO MANY different sized screws!! i just took it to a man n said.... i want 4 of these please :haha::haha:
> 
> only to get back....and find them in the other moses basket we have under the matress...with the wooden poles ... :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> My moses basket is still at my mums house!! Shes very superstitious about us having the pram and the moses basket in our house..lol Think I may go get it tomorrow though and put it up too...will give me something to do!
> 
> gave me something to do today, was 4 screws short for the base, and i looked every where in the house for one that was the same size looked through all the millions of OH's tool boxes and not one fitted..so went to B&Q with the screw and oh my lord....i didnt realise there was SO MANY different sized screws!! i just took it to a man n said.... i want 4 of these please :haha::haha:
> 
> only to get back....and find them in the other moses basket we have under the matress...with the wooden poles ... :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

i do blame the OH though, ive been nagging him for weeks to put it up...if he'd have done it...we'd have soted that little problem out aaaages ago!


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Lol why didnt I think that MOST people's nurseries will be next to their rooms?! What is wrong with me lol!
> This baby better be on its way before I embarrass myself even more! xxx
> 
> blame the baby brain! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep but I am still with you on this shortie -far too lazy to even walk to the nursery during the night lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Planning b-feeding too, so it will be lift the baby feed baby one side change the baby feed the baby other side back in crib haha - hopefully
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> exactly...and this isnt to benefit me of course, this is to benefit baby, to get into a nightly routine of calm and quiet and none distruption so he can understand its sleep time... :rofl:Click to expand...

lol - definitely haha, not for my benefit at all either :haha:


----------



## rihanna

ewww gross i have had curry tonight, all that happened was i got hot and got a sweat on...
tomorrow i will be on the loo regretting it i think!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Getting cramps but not getting my hopes up...
Where is everyone tonight?
x


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> Getting cramps but not getting my hopes up...
> Where is everyone tonight?
> x

hope it is :thumbup:

its been really quiet hasnt it, ive been sat downstairs feelin very down and crappy and mega fed up

oh and im officially now due...hurry the hell up LO!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still awake. I won't be going to bed for a while, I feel all moody and depressed all of a sudden :( Miserable or what! xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

It's all gone now :(
I'm sad in bed, bored and miserable and waiting for my OH to get in from work! 
x


----------



## cherryglitter

Im not tired in the slightest, I woke up at 1pm today! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

we're a bunch of happy people, i feel the exact same, would like to just cry!

im sooooooooo fed up :(


----------



## cherryglitter

i cried earlier, i did feel a bit better for it! im not even due yet and im feeling like this already! xx


----------



## shortie1990

well im officially due now...no signs no bloody anythin :growlmad:


----------



## cherryglitter

you still have 23 hours hun!! :p dont write yourself off yet :)

like i said, if we're going overdue we're going overdue together lol!! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

haha yeh, but i'm only 50 mins into my due date and i'm fed up already! can't take two weeks of this!


----------



## cherryglitter

I just had massive pains in my belly and period cramping!

Turns out I needed the loo :(
xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> I just had massive pains in my belly and period cramping!
> 
> Turns out I needed the loo :(
> xx

:dohh:


----------



## shortie1990

Well Ladies, Im still here, couldnt be more fed up, OH has just gone to work so i'm awake, and its too early :growlmad: which means today is going to be the longest boringest crappyest day ever..

I'll just sit here and wait..

Please hurry up little one, its time for you to come out


----------



## xSophieBx

Im getting so fed up now :( Good luck :dust: xx


----------



## rihanna

morning girls....well arent we a happy bunch? LOL

I think all those who are overdue, due or just about due are really feeling the drag arent we? Its going to be nice and sunny today so we can all go and enjoy some tanning!!

40+1 for me today........still nothing


----------



## shortie1990

we are all jolly aren't we haha!

sunny?? it looks like theres a big beasty cloud out my window :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

I cant face laying out in the sun! However, Im gonna try taking my doggy on a looooooong walk to see if that can get baby moving! xx


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> I just had massive pains in my belly and period cramping!
> 
> Turns out I needed the loo :(
> xx


Oh no! I get this a lot......I think if/when my contractions start, I will be sitting on the loo just to make sure its not poo pains lol

Ive had quite an increase in discharge (sorry TMI) this morning...strange really, as I havent had ANY these past few weeks. Its not my plug or anything though, but I hope it means something...probably not


----------



## kirstylm

Morning ladies! Well bang goes my theory/"feeling" something was guna start last night! I couldn't have been more nothing! I felt nothing!
Had tummy ache this morning but that was me just needing a poo! Sorry tmi! 
And I still have 11 days to go so god knows how u overdue ladies feel! Well I can imagine how u feel - DAMN PISSED OFF!! Lol!


----------



## emsiee

kirstylm said:


> And I still have 11 days to go so god knows how u overdue ladies feel! Well I can imagine how u feel - DAMN PISSED OFF!! Lol!

Got it in one!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

heloo ladies dnt think ill be on here as much as i just cnt take my eyes off lo she is amazin feeding like adream am fine bleeding nealy stoped 5 stiches have come out n am back in size 8-10 clothes 4 days afta its the most amazing experiance of my life ide do it all again 2 day


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies -still feeling grumpy then???

I am sure I wont be SO bad today but just cos I have DH here to help me out ,chauffeur me around and so I will get out of the house today yay!!!:happydance::happydance: Cant go far wehn I do eventually get out haha but its better than being cooped up indooors going mad haha :wacko:


Am going to go and get a fan for the living room -it is so hot n humid -not sunny here though just clammy and yuk!!! I am boiling without being in the throws of labour, have the windows open all the time,wearing as little as possible and still complaining about the heat haha.:haha:

Still NO twinges or anything from me :nope:-still 10 days to go though I s'pose, reallly feeling for you ladies who have now expired their due date- the waiting is terrible isn't it? And the horrible green-eyed monster when other ppl have their babies too lol -I AM so pleased to read when there has been another baby, and that everyone is well BUT also SO JEALOUS haha- espec if they were due after me hahaha (cheek of you ladies jumping the queue - where are your manners lol :shrug: haha :haha::haha:)

Anyway, I need to get ready to go shopping -going to buy my DD a laptop for her 16th birthday next Sat, and going to treat myself to a new photo printer so that I can go mad taking loads of pics of my little darling when he arrives. Retail therapy yay always good for the soul :happydance:

Hope everyone is okay today ,and c'mon babies - you've been quiet a while lol -when are the next ones coming??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> heloo ladies dnt think ill be on here as much as i just cnt take my eyes off lo she is amazin feeding like adream am fine bleeding nealy stoped 5 stiches have come out n am back in size 8-10 clothes 4 days afta its the most amazing experiance of my life ide do it all again 2 day

aww glad you're both doin so well, wish my LO would hurry up!


----------



## rihanna

good to hear danielle , glad your feeling so good xx


----------



## mightyspu

so pleased for you Danielle, don't blame you about not being on so much, I think we can all appreciate that the birth of a little one sure beats the forum! 

Am still grumpy, was feeling better, but dh is a bit in the doghouse (details in my journal if anyone is interested) Just feeling all left out and a bit lonely now. Don't know what to do with myself today. I might take a walk to the shops to treat myself to something, but what? there is no point buying clothes (although I am now convinced baby is NEVER coming out) and I don't really need anything else. I suppose I could go to Pets at Home for a new magnet for my cat's collar. But that's hardly exciting! Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## shortie1990

Hey, Im feeling exactly the same, OH said he's going out later on 'bobbing to his mates house' as its his mates son's 21st...

what about me??

So just had a bath and felt so lonley, im due today, and im on my own and had a cry :cry:

I want to treat myself to something too...just dont have any ideas either! :shrug:


----------



## rihanna

:cry::cry:

awww girls, chin up. i dont know what to suggest....? If we were all near by we could have had a meeting and moaned together LOL

Anybody got a charm bracelet? Go online and order yourself a charm,,,i did! hehehe

Bake a cake?
Watch a dvd, cuppa and biccies?
Paint your nails?

...erm ...ill keep thinking.....


----------



## Teach123

Nothing exciting to report here either - oh just that Im another day overdue!!

I bought a new mop yesterday so have spent the morning mopping my downstairs floors! So exciting I know! At least it takes my mind off things though! LO is being quiet today so hoping that she is resting ready to come out later! - or is that just wishful thinking?!


----------



## shortie1990

might paint my nails :thumbup:


----------



## emsiee

xdaniellexpx said:


> heloo ladies dnt think ill be on here as much as i just cnt take my eyes off lo she is amazin feeding like adream am fine bleeding nealy stoped 5 stiches have come out n am back in size 8-10 clothes 4 days afta its the most amazing experiance of my life ide do it all again 2 day


Orrrr Danielle, I think I will be the same! (not with the clothes, lol, but the LO!) I hope im back in my size 10 clothes 4 days after...somehow I doubt it though. Glad you are doing well. :flower:

Well, we`ve been shopping today for some t shirts for DS, and Ive decided to buy a bottle warmer, so got one of those from Boots too. Apart from that, I think we are also going out for tea. 

What about buying some magazines and reading through those...I do this most weekdays when OH isnt here, and also cook/bake quite a lot, and watch the baby programmes on Home and Health.


----------



## mightyspu

I have hideous luck with baking, so the chance of me pulling a cake off in this mood is only a recipe for disaster. (scuse the pun!) Maybe I will just go and buy one and eat that. And biccies as well, as that was part of the suggestion. I could also paint my nails, that would look nice in the post birth photo! If this little scamp is ever going to show signs of coming out!


----------



## kirstylm

mightyspu said:


> so pleased for you Danielle, don't blame you about not being on so much, I think we can all appreciate that the birth of a little one sure beats the forum!
> 
> Am still grumpy, was feeling better, but dh is a bit in the doghouse (details in my journal if anyone is interested) Just feeling all left out and a bit lonely now. Don't know what to do with myself today. I might take a walk to the shops to treat myself to something, but what? there is no point buying clothes (although I am now convinced baby is NEVER coming out) and I don't really need anything else. I suppose I could go to Pets at Home for a new magnet for my cat's collar. But that's hardly exciting! Any suggestions ladies?

I persuaded my mum today to treat me to a pedicure as my feet are swollen and minging! 
Why dont u treat urelf - maybe a facial or foot rub? :thumbup:
I love going to pets at home and shopping for my kitties!! I always buy pink cute stuff for Tinkerbelle and blue stuff for my boy Mowgli but thats cause im cat mad and sad! lol!!!!:blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies
Danielle so glad that everything is going so well with your lil princess :hugs:

I have just been shopping; but never got anything for me lol :haha:- I am rubbish at retail therapy haha -likewise I am NOT buying any more fat clothes, and couldn't think of anything I wanted haha, and once you have kids you find it increasingly difficult to spend money on yourself (well I have found anyway :haha:) . Did buy my DD her b'day prezzie - a netbook, my DS a few bits n pieces for his PS3, DH got a new surround system - I say he got, cos tbh I couldn't care less haha :shrug:. Our living room is tiny -why we need one I'll never know :shrug:, but he loves his gadgets haha. And we got a new phone -our last cordless one broke ages ago and we have been using an old pluggy in one and its a pain in the ass when I am upstairs and cant get down quickly enough - so I s'pose that was for me- just not very exciting haha 

Had a lovely few hours with DH shopping then came home and sugar spilled all over kitchen surfaces and floor, crumbs on the other surface.AArrgghh kids :growlmad:, can't even make a cup of tea of or a sandwich without leaving a mess; who'd have them lol????? :haha::haha:

xxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

OH has pissed me off something chronic. Urgggh. Im glad he's at work today because I think i'd probably rip his head off. xxxx


----------



## crossroads

weeeeee! 7 days to go!

(in theory)


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> OH has pissed me off something chronic. Urgggh. Im glad he's at work today because I think i'd probably rip his head off. xxxx

Oh hun - I read your other post and I would be pissed too lol -whether thats unjustified or not??? :shrug:

It is my b'day on my EDD and if our baby isn't here by then, then I know DH will be working (even though he could easily have asked for it off too) and I'll be home feeling increasingly fed-up and grumpy :hugs:

woohoo for 39 weeks Crossroads !!! I am just a few days behind you and cant wait lol

xx


----------



## Janidog

I went and bought a new fish tank for my upstairs office :happydance: but can't put fish in it until Monday - boo, then my hubby gave my downstairs office fish tank a good clean out, it looks a lot better.

Then we are off to a friends house to watch the Tour de France - ssssssssoooooooo looking forward to it :happydance: was going to buy a Tour de France baby grow, but my LO is due on the 23 and the tour finishes 25, so if he is late its going to be pointless :dohh:


----------



## emsiee

Janidog said:


> I went and bought a new fish tank for my upstairs office :happydance: but can't put fish in it until Monday - boo, then my hubby gave my downstairs office fish tank a good clean out, it looks a lot better.
> 
> Then we are off to a friends house to watch the Tour de France - ssssssssoooooooo looking forward to it :happydance: was going to buy a Tour de France baby grow, but my LO is due on the 23 and the tour finishes 25, so if he is late its going to be pointless :dohh:


Oooooh I love fish! We have a 60L biorb in our living room with tropical in it and I love it.........it looks soooooo cool. Bet you cant wait to put fish in it..
I als want a smaller one for my upstairs office too...

We were gonna buy LO an England babygro for the World Cup a few weeks ago, so glad we didnt now...its bloody over next Sunday and I doubt LO is gonna come before then!
Have a great afternoon!


----------



## crossroads

Guys I've found something quite disturbing on Facebook :(

I was looking down my news feed and I saw that my cousin had joined this group:

https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126720097360124

Can you guys tell me what name is on that gravestone? I need to know I'm not going insane.


----------



## merlotgirl

crossroads said:


> Guys I've found something quite disturbing on Facebook :(
> 
> I was looking down my news feed and I saw that my cousin had joined this group:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126720097360124
> 
> Can you guys tell me what name is on that gravestone? I need to know I'm not going insane.

I see the name Amy Rose hun... is that what you thought?

I'm so fed up today- hips and back aching but no cramps just pregnancy aches I think-can't imagine how those overdue feel... I blame the MW- giving me false hope and telling me she thought Baby was due in the next 2 weeks-grr!!

The other thing that driving me mad today is the flipping corn flies/ thrips/ thunderbugs/ call em what you will- I hate living in the country at this time of year... they get flippin everywhere and drive you mad!!

Grump over- love and labour dust to all bumps and mums...


----------



## mightyspu

Amy Rose. Is that what you want to call lo?


----------



## merlotgirl

OMG!! Just seen my babygaga ticker and it made me laugh!! So flippin true it's unreal!


----------



## crossroads

merlotgirl said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys I've found something quite disturbing on Facebook :(
> 
> I was looking down my news feed and I saw that my cousin had joined this group:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=126720097360124
> 
> Can you guys tell me what name is on that gravestone? I need to know I'm not going insane.
> 
> I see the name Amy Rose hun... is that what you thought?Click to expand...

That's the name of my baby :( It must be some sick coinsidence


----------



## mightyspu

I don't look a pages like that as they are only there to upset you. Try and put it out of your mind. Your little Amy Rose is going to be healthy and happy and very very loved. It's a lovely name sweets.


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> I don't look a pages like that as they are only there to upset you. Try and put it out of your mind. Your little Amy Rose is going to be healthy and happy and very very loved. It's a lovely name sweets.

Thank you :hugs:

I felt freaked out when I saw it. Now I'm starting to question my cousin. Why would she join that group knowing I would see it in my facebook feed?


----------



## mightyspu

she prob didn't realise hon.


----------



## shortie1990

ah crap and i can't even paint my nails with out stressing out grrrr


----------



## mightyspu

Really? I haven't got round to it yet. Too much time spent wallowing. Did it not go well?


----------



## cherryglitter

I was gunna paint my nails but I can't even be bothered to do that. 
Im waiting for OH to come home (8pm) as I have a feeling he's ready for a row :(
Urrgh xxx


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Really? I haven't got round to it yet. Too much time spent wallowing. Did it not go well?

I painted my right hand(im left handed), but kept catching my fingernails on my bump :dohh: so it loooks like i painted them with my feet!

thought it would be a good idea to sit on the sofa and do it where as i could have used a table, i'm not daring to do my left one yet :growlmad:


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> I was gunna paint my nails but I can't even be bothered to do that.
> Im waiting for OH to come home (8pm) as I have a feeling he's ready for a row :(
> Urrgh xxx

oh dear, well my OH came back from work, and stayed a little bit, then decided he was going out to his mates because its his mates sons 21st... :shrug: so i tried to make him feel guilty so he'd realise he shouldnt be going out and leaving me on my own...but that didnt work..so im sat here watching friends, couldnt be arsedfallin out and making him stay in and him bein stroppy!

:cry:


----------



## cherryglitter

Men.. they're so stupid! 
I really wish they would think sometimes. They clearly don't understand! Why did god make us so different!! xx


----------



## shortie1990

exactly, bloody useless aren't they

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hayley90

:wave: hey ladies! i forgot this thread existed as it disappeared from my subscribed threads :(

just wanted to say im very jealous of the 31 babies already born! I want to be 32 :( I dont like being pregnant anymore its hot and sticky!!!

does anyone else feel like an alien in this heat? or just me? :shrug: 

hope all of you + bumps are well :Dxx


----------



## cherryglitter

i dont feel like an alien but i do feel like a big sweaty pig :( even oh called me a sweaty cow the other morning! (im making him out to be really horrible but he's not too bad sometimes hahaha..)!!

its really breezy in my living room at the moment, thank god! xx


----------



## Hayley90

ohh your lucky you have a breeze! my balcony doors seem to let more heat in than cool air :(

im tempted to buy anti perspirant for the bump :rofl:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies, how is everyone, congrats to all who have had their babes and sending lots of labour dust to those still waiting.

Got home yesterday evening and doing well. Jayde is fantastic, dont even know we have her. Just posted my birth story with a pic for u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rihanna

congrads mumexpectino3! x

Still no nearer here....OH doesnt want me to start labour tonight/tomorrow he has a very important cricket game......Just wait......thats enough to temp fate x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

all i can say is get walkin jumping standing onn ur heads ha first time ive sat down an relaxed since having herr i love beeing a mum sooo much


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> all i can say is get walkin jumping standing onn ur heads ha first time ive sat down an relaxed since having herr i love beeing a mum sooo much

:thumbup: i want it to be my turn nextt though please :(


----------



## cherryglitter

Me and OH did row, and now he's proceeded to go and stay at his sisters. How very responsible of him ehh !!! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

amm soooo tireddd been up since half 6waiting 4 izzy 2 wake 4 her next bottle well waiting tillhalf 10 as she has been wanting 1 evey 2 1.2 hours trying 2 make it 2 3


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Me and OH did row, and now he's proceeded to go and stay at his sisters. How very responsible of him ehh !!! xx

men are so mature eh :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Me and OH did row, and now he's proceeded to go and stay at his sisters. How very responsible of him ehh !!! xx
> 
> men are so mature eh :dohh:Click to expand...

very mature!! he's text me asking if he's staying out or not. i've told him to what he feels is right! i can hear the cogs going in his brain from here! xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> Me and OH did row, and now he's proceeded to go and stay at his sisters. How very responsible of him ehh !!! xx
> 
> men are so mature eh :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> very mature!! he's text me asking if he's staying out or not. i've told him to what he feels is right! i can hear the cogs going in his brain from here! xxClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Shortie u still here was expecting a txt from u saying u had gone into labour? hehe wishful thinking hey hun im praying for u so u dnt have to have the sweep ur not looking forward to. 

Well i have been out walking and walking and walking 2night and i am going to wait for DH to get home from work at 11 to DTD and if he says no all doors and windows are getting locked until he gives in haha! I really need this bby out now im getting bigger and bigger as the days go on and im afread im that big soon my bby wont fit out of there. Keep getting strange pains where i think sumthink is going to happen then nothink.

I whent to a kind of bby shower lastnight with couple of girls from work there was myself and another 2 girls pregnant 1 girl was 6months due oct and other girl has 5weeks left i felt huge compared to them and the girl who only has 5weeks left was saying she finks she will go into labour before me i wanted to kill her haha if looks cud kill she wud of been dead haha! awwww suppose everyone is just wanting there bbys out in this weather.

Hows everyone doing no one even close yet? x


----------



## shortie1990

hehe, yes im still here! :( :( not a sign in sight!! hope your baby hurries up too!! xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Me 2 hun. Cant believe ur at ur due date also another 3days and im there too. Really hope i dnt get to it hehe! x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Me 2 hun. Cant believe ur at ur due date also another 3days and im there too. Really hope i dnt get to it hehe! x

as long as mine comes before yours! :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

Im due 6th july too & sooo frustrated now. I havent even bothered trying anything to get baby out cos none of it seems to work for neoone else! I have a sweep booked on tuesday.. hoping that kicks something off. Have u got any signs ladybug? xx


----------



## mrsmartin91

I am still here also


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - how are we all today?

I am so tired zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz -had a crappy nights sleep- my own fault as I attempted to reduce my analgesia yday, in the hope that when labour starts I can take some then and not have to worry about when my last dose was - didn't work!!!!! hmph!!!

So have been awake since about 4:30am and up since 6am -although my eldest DS is going away for a few days tday to Alton Towers and we thought he was being picked up 7:30 -8am so I planned an early one anyway to make sure he had b/fast etc; and he is still waiting lol -looks like 9am now!!!

Sore tired and grumpy (again) 

Need to go for a nice hot bath after DS is away and hopefully be back with a more upbeat post later - sorry ladies xxx


----------



## emsiee

Morning!
I had a good nights sleep last night for the first time in ages! 
Orr, sorry to hear you didnt sleep so good WannaBubba..:flower: Go pamper yourself hun

Well, again, nothing to report here...Looks like ANOTHER week in work for OH...:cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Morning!
> I had a good nights sleep last night for the first time in ages!
> Orr, sorry to hear you didnt sleep so good WannaBubba..:flower:
> 
> Well, again, nothing to report here...Looks like ANOTHER week in work for OH...:cry:

I feel that way too :cry:

And me and DH fell out yday over somthing silly and I went to bed not talking to him too, which just makes me miserable :cry:

xxx

Congrats to the newest July mummy 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/363421-sophie-hannah-has-arrived.html

well done xx


----------



## rihanna

I am still here too and nothing happening. 40+2 today.

I cant have a sweep untill 41+4 at my MW's so he better bloody come before then!!

OMG SO UNCOMFY! what we all doing todaY? xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> I am still here too and nothing happening. 40+2 today.
> 
> I cant have a sweep untill 41+4 at my MW's so he better bloody come before then!!
> 
> OMG SO UNCOMFY! what we all doing todaY? xx

I am STILL waiitng on my son being picked up lol -then I am going fro a warm bath, taking some more painkillers and hopefully back to bed for an hour or two zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
SO tired

Not very exciting -but its pouring with rain here anyway lol :haha:

Have a good one ladies whatever you are up to 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## rihanna

i quite like rainy days like that wannabubba i feel like it more justafiable to go back to bed and snuggle up than if its sunny !! Enjoy x


----------



## kirstylm

Morning ladies. I was also awake at 6am, got up for a bit then luckily managed to get a few more uncomfortable hours.

Not planning on doing much today I got a dead left leg it's really sore and achey and think it guna rain all day so think it's a slob day in front of the telly. My hubby will appreciate that as he been doing loads of overtime
e so he's pretty tired. 

Wannabubba- enjoy ur soak hope u feel better after xx


----------



## mightyspu

Still here and still pregnant also. Sigh.


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies

im also still here :growlmad:

x


----------



## Teach123

Nothing to report here either - officially 3 days overdue now and havent even got a midwife appointment until wednesday! Im going to try and get a cancellation tomorrow and insist on a sweep as so uncomfortable and nothing I am doing is working! 

HOpe all the rest of you have a nice sunday!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Teach123 said:


> Nothing to report here either - officially 3 days overdue now and havent even got a midwife appointment until wednesday! Im going to try and get a cancellation tomorrow and insist on a sweep as so uncomfortable and nothing I am doing is working!
> 
> HOpe all the rest of you have a nice sunday!

Hope you get your cancellation teach.
My mw clinic only has appt's one day a week on a Wednesday, so if I dont get my sweep at 40+1 (dubious; depending on the view/ opinion of the mw working that day lol) , I'll prob have to wait until 41+1 -then they offer induction at 41+3 here :growlmad::growlmad:.

Oh I wish htey'd just give me a sweep next Fri at my next appt -I'll be 39+3 but they have already said NO 

xxx


----------



## shortie1990

:haha: its like we all report to duty every morning, think its quite funny.. we need a register :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

shortie1990 said:


> :haha: its like we all report to duty every morning, think its quite funny.. we need a register :haha:

I was thinking that! Lol it is quite amusing!!:haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wannabubba????

:hi: here lol :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

Shortiee??


:howdy: here!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Shortiee??
> 
> 
> :howdy: here!!

lol :haha::haha:

Are we all going slightly mad :wacko::wacko:??


----------



## rihanna

Rihanna - here!


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Shortiee??
> 
> 
> :howdy: here!!
> 
> lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Are we all going slightly mad :wacko::wacko:??Click to expand...

:tease:
what gives you that idea???


----------



## kirstylm

I guess I'll join in as well...

Kirstylm??? Here! Lol!  

Is this what the waiting game does to us all?!' lol!!!


----------



## rihanna

BORED.com


----------



## Ladybug2009

SpohieB -No still no signs for me :( Looking at the 6th july still no bbys born sorry hun but i really hope im the first now the way i feel. I have tryed a couple of things andnothink worked my midwfie seems to think only Sex works to evicted the bby haha dont no how true it is. Good luck for ur sweep on tuesday i have another 1 booked in for wed this would be my 4th sweep and the other 3 havnt yet worked hehe! Fingers crossed for u though hun. 

Wanna - I hope ur starting to feel a lil better nothink worse than not having a good night sleep. Hope ur DS has a good couple of days away and hey u never no ur new bby may arrive before he gets back. Hope u enjoyed ur bath. I hate going to bed on a argument aswel i try not too and will wait up and argue it out with my DH 9/10 im always right anyway hehe! 

Rihanna - I really feel for u knowing u still have a long time before ur sweep i have another sweep on wed but think im going to tell her not to bother and just refer me to get induced now im that fad up and if 3 sweeps havnt worked cant seen another 1 making a differece they have been telling me from 33 weeks anytime now im ready and still nothink hehe.

Awwww Shortie and Mightyspu - Hope things get moving sumtime today for u both and send u both lots of labour dust. 

You girls make me laugh so much and my DH has now started to look me like i have 10 heads as i find things on here sooooo funny! I feel like im back in school and im waiting for go home for my LO to arrive haha.

But yes imstill here also hehe having a lazy day! 

x


----------



## rihanna

4 sweeps ladybug!!? Oh my gosh!

Thanks for the thoughts, before we know it we will all be in Baby club talking about sleepless nights again and what did we moan about being pregnant for!? LOL 
Cant wait


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still bloody here lol!
I know im going overdue. KNOW. IT.xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> You girls make me laugh so much and my DH has now started to look me like i have 10 heads as i find things on here sooooo funny! I feel like im back in school and im waiting for go home for my LO to arrive haha.
> 
> But yes imstill here also hehe having a lazy day!
> 
> x

Haha - me too :haha::haha: DH keeps saying what's SO funny?, but he rarely gets it lol :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Feel much better for reading the past 2 pages though, nice to actually laugh out loud - made me feel so much better :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

loads of labour dust for all of us -share it out 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## Janidog

I feel like :muaha: most days where I feel that i will be patience and baby will turn up when he's good and ready and that i should just relax.............but then I have other moments where i think its never going to happen and im certainly not patience enough to wait, and im only 37 weeks!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> I feel like :muaha: most days where I feel that i will be patience and baby will turn up when he's good and ready and that i should just relax.............but then I have other moments where i think its never going to happen and im certainly not patience enough to wait, and im only 37 weeks!!!!

I have been like that since 37weeks lol :wacko: I am normally very patient but I am so fed up of being sore and immobile and I am sure this lil guy is going to be late -purely by the fact that everyone tell us to stay active until the end and I have hardly been what you could call active for the past 5 months :growlmad::growlmad: never mind trying to remain active actually in labour too 

The thought of another 3 weeks will kill me -a bit dramatic I know sorry :blush::blush: 
xxx


----------



## emsiee

Teach123 said:


> Nothing to report here either - officially 3 days overdue now and havent even got a midwife appointment until wednesday! Im going to try and get a cancellation tomorrow and insist on a sweep as so uncomfortable and nothing I am doing is working!
> 
> HOpe all the rest of you have a nice sunday!


I dont have an appointment till Wed either (40 +5) she has already told me they dont do sweeps until 41 weeks, but Im gonna ask anyway. I will seriously lay it on thick with my chronic backache is she refuses as my next appointment wont be until 41 + 5 and they will induce 2 days after..so am really gonna push for one this week. Nothing Im doing is working either.........:cry:


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I feel like :muaha: most days where I feel that i will be patience and baby will turn up when he's good and ready and that i should just relax.............but then I have other moments where i think its never going to happen and im certainly not patience enough to wait, and im only 37 weeks!!!!
> 
> I have been like that since 37weeks lol :wacko: I am normally very patient but I am so fed up of being sore and immobile and I am sure this lil guy is going to be late -purely by the fact that everyone tell us to stay active until the end and I have hardly been what you could call active for the past 5 months :growlmad::growlmad: never mind trying to remain active actually in labour too
> 
> The thought of another 3 weeks will kill me -a bit dramatic I know sorry :blush::blush:
> xxxClick to expand...

I have been in a similar situation, but not with SPD but with back and ribs problems which has effected me keeping active, which I have been finding extremely frustrating as i was quite active before hand. If i can't get active then this baby won't come out!!!!!

My LO has dropped but i don't think that makes a difference to when i might go in to labour


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well my LO is still sitting under my ribs lol, although at last weeks mw appt she stated he was 'fixing at the rim' :shrug:; but I have enough pelvic pain thanks very much lil baby so please dont drop until you're ready to come out haha :haha::haha:

AAAaaarggh - so annoyed at some other ppl's children jsut now, and my own who's not totally blameless too :growlmad:

I let my son (age 8) come in to play in his room with several friends cos its raining outside and I always have a house full anyway -normally a nice bunch of respectful kids who give me no probs at all. 

Anyway, one of the boys is new -never met him before but seemed pleasant enough. I have just been to check on them and all the bedding is off my bed, towels out of the cupboard and all over the floor, and worst of all the kid that I dont know is in my newly decorated nursery (where thay have all been told NOT to go) jumping IN the cot, knocking down my mobile and almost ripping down my canopy :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: aarrghhh. Promptly threw them all back out in the rain haha :haha: Found footprints in my bath too -although my son admits this was him -they were playing hide n seek!!! 


Too far pregnant and grumpy for this today, about time some of the other mums stepped up and and let the kids in :growlmad:

xx


----------



## kirstylm

OMG how rude!!! I would have dine the same and chucked them
out too!! 

Hmm I'm not looking forward to having a house full of other peoes kids! That's still a long wy off anyhow, bubs has to decide to make an appearance first! Dis u hear that in there!!!!!!! Lol!

Mine too is right under my ribs and my MW told me last time I saw her baby was in optimal position for labour although my bump seems to have got higher again??? Weird! There was whatseemed lime a leg poking through just under my rib this mor ing was well un comfortable! 

Went for a quick shop today and was constantly getting stabbing pains in my privates! I se to cling on to every little twinge thinking it's something and it's NOT!! Grrr 

We went for a meal last night and I was really suffering with stabby pains and twinge in my upper right leg kept gasping and jumping Y the pain, hubby said "ur not in labour are u?" I laughed and said I'm sure u will KNOW about it when and if I ever in labour!!!!! 



wannabubba#4 said:


> Well my LO is still sitting under my ribs lol, although at last weeks mw appt she stated he was 'fixing at the rim' :shrug:; but I have enough pelvic pain thanks very much lil baby so please dont drop until you're ready to come out haha :haha::haha:
> 
> AAAaaarggh - so annoyed at some other ppl's children jsut now, and my own who's not totally blameless too :growlmad:
> 
> I let my son (age 8) come in to play in his room with several friends cos its raining outside and I always have a house full anyway -normally a nice bunch of respectful kids who give me no probs at all.
> 
> Anyway, one of the boys is new -never met him before but seemed pleasant enough. I have just been to check on them and all the bedding is off my bed, towels out of the cupboard and all over the floor, and worst of all the kid that I dont know is in my newly decorated nursery (where thay have all been told NOT to go) jumping IN the cot, knocking down my mobile and almost ripping down my canopy :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: aarrghhh. Promptly threw them all back out in the rain haha :haha: Found footprints in my bath too -although my son admits this was him -they were playing hide n seek!!!
> 
> 
> Too far pregnant and grumpy for this today, about time some of the other mums stepped up and and let the kids in :growlmad:
> 
> xx


----------



## shortie1990

Thought I'd report in for the evening saying i'm still here!

been out for lunch and for a little wonder round the retail park for a little window shopping..but still here and waiting!

hope all you ladies are still sort of sane... :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

hello ladies, sorry I missed morning registration, but I was off, er, not having a baby!

Been out today and just got back. Bubs has been quite active, so that's sign he's not concentrating on his escape!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I'm still here too and no sign of baba :( 
Is it just me or has any of you cried your eyes out at a film?
Was watching Marley & me last night in bed with my OH and it was so sad I was just sat there crying my eyes out and he was just laughing my head off at me :haha:
x


----------



## bungle

x__Hannah__x said:


> I'm still here too and no sign of baba :(
> Is it just me or has any of you cried your eyes out at a film?
> Was watching Marley & me last night in bed with my OH and it was so sad I was just sat there crying my eyes out and he was just laughing my head off at me :haha:
> x

Oh my god I did exactly the same thing last Sunday. I too was watching Marley and me when the OH came into the room, I tried really hard to hold back the tears but I ended up blubbing like a baby whilst telling him to stop laughing at me. Lol! And I never cry at films - not even My Girl ;-)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Haha, glad i'm not the only one then :)
Think i must of upset baba though coz i started getting stomach cramps after :haha:
x


----------



## mightyspu

I cry at most things, which amuses DH as I am a tough cookie! I did before I was preg, so you can imagine how bad I am now! Have never seen Marley and Me, but I remember seeing a clip of it where the dog has it's head out the window, and somehow ends up half out of the window. That made me cry with laughter!


----------



## kirstylm

x__Hannah__x said:


> I'm still here too and no sign of baba :(
> Is it just me or has any of you cried your eyes out at a film?
> Was watching Marley & me last night in bed with my OH and it was so sad I was just sat there crying my eyes out and he was just laughing my head off at me :haha:
> x

Yeah but come on girls Marley and ME is the saddest film
ever! I've seem it about 4 times and every time
I've completely cried my eyes out plus my hubby never cries at anything and
even he cried at Marley and me! 

Love that film I even cried at the book!


----------



## shortie1990

aww marley and me does bring a tear to my eye! 

id cry at anythin now, i just want to cry all day :haha:


----------



## rihanna

im still here too xxxxx

have a gud evening gals, im having takeaway x


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> aww marley and me does bring a tear to my eye!
> 
> id cry at anythin now, i just want to cry all day :haha:

I do! :haha:

DH doesn't know what to do half the time!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> im still here too xxxxx
> 
> have a gud evening gals, im having takeaway x

mmm, i had dinner late, so will probs just have some shreddies later on :thumbup: loooove shreddies at the moment

wish this baby would hurry up!


----------



## Teach123

Reporting for duty!
No signs here, just lots of stabbing pains really low down and pressure still.

Feeling a bit more positive at the moment as I know the end is in sight. Queenemsie - Im going to lay it on thick with my midwife too and demand a sweep at my next appointment as I really dont want to be induced as I cant then have my natural water birth and I have to go into the actual hospital.

I love Marley and Me and balled my eyes out and so did my husbands friend who is known to be quite a tough nut!! Wouldnt dare watch it now though as I think I might flood my house!


----------



## emsiee

WannaBubba, i would have gone mad :growlmad: 

Well, Im STILL waiting....have also had a very active LO tonight as well as lots of pain in my pelvis...sort of shooting/stabbing pains when she moves, think its her head on my nerve or something...it takes away my breath! lol

I cant envisage being induced at all........I think I will cry if it comes to that


----------



## merlotgirl

Evening all- merlot reporting in..

No signs for me other than the cramps, pelvic pressure, trots etc had them for days!

And I watched Marley and me in 1st tri and not only took a week to get over how sad it was, I was then panicking about a) loosing the baby and b) the whole tired stressed mum at home. I was a mess!!

Am feeling grumpy and upset today :-( miss my dad who died a month ago so am going to slink off to bed and hopefully wake up feeling a bit better..


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> aww marley and me does bring a tear to my eye!
> 
> id cry at anythin now, i just want to cry all day :haha:
> 
> I do! :haha:
> 
> DH doesn't know what to do half the time!Click to expand...

:haha: neither does mine, thing is, neither do i, i just cry for no reason, when i just feel crappy and bored :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

most common heard comments in our house

"what's wrong dear?"
"I dunnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:"

"Are you ok?"
"no"
"what's up?"
"I dunnnnnnooooooooooo :cry: sniffle"

ah the joy of pregnancy!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> most common heard comments in our house
> 
> "what's wrong dear?"
> "I dunnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo :cry:"
> 
> "Are you ok?"
> "no"
> "what's up?"
> "I dunnnnnnooooooooooo :cry: sniffle"
> 
> ah the joy of pregnancy!

:haha::haha:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hey girls with u lot all talking about sad films and things you are all making me what to cry right now haha! Just at the thought my bby STILL isnt here. Hey 2moz is a new day thou and anythink can happen over night. I found out a friend of mine who i work with had her bby last night and she was due the day after me! Argh! makes me mad haha! x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hey girls with u lot all talking about sad films and things you are all making me what to cry right now haha! Just at the thought my bby STILL isnt here. Hey 2moz is a new day thou and anythink can happen over night. I found out a friend of mine who i work with had her bby last night and she was due the day after me! Argh! makes me mad haha! x

ah thats good news..but she could have been nice enough to wait till after yours! 
Still nothing from me, i'm so bloody fed up! aarrgghhh x


----------



## scrummy mummy

merlotgirl said:


> Am feeling grumpy and upset today :-( miss my dad who died a month ago so am going to slink off to bed and hopefully wake up feeling a bit better..

:hugs:


----------



## Ladybug2009

shortie1990 said:


> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls with u lot all talking about sad films and things you are all making me what to cry right now haha! Just at the thought my bby STILL isnt here. Hey 2moz is a new day thou and anythink can happen over night. I found out a friend of mine who i work with had her bby last night and she was due the day after me! Argh! makes me mad haha! x
> 
> ah thats good news..but she could have been nice enough to wait till after yours!
> Still nothing from me, i'm so bloody fed up! aarrgghhh xClick to expand...

I no hun ive got another friend who is due 8th aug i tink i will still be here and her bby will arrive haha :dohh::dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

I have decided that I am staying pregnant forever. Seriously, I am not even DUE yet and I am this impatient! lo is far too comfy and all his brothers and sisters are staying in here too. Eventually I will be the size of a house and the subject of a channel 5 documentary entailed "my womb is too comfortable"


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> I have decided that I am staying pregnant forever. Seriously, I am not even DUE yet and I am this impatient! lo is far too comfy and all his brothers and sisters are staying in here too. Eventually I will be the size of a house and the subject of a channel 5 documentary entailed "my womb is too comfortable"

:haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry to hear about your dad Merlotgirl :cry: - kind of puts my grumpiness and sadness into some sort of perspective :hugs:

OMG Marely and Me -sadness movie ever, and I watched it pre- pregnancy. I dont think I'd ever stop crying if I watched it just now :cry::cry: -very brave ladies watching it at this stage lol :haha:

Well I have just woke up -went to bed about 6:30 pm as I was feeling so tired from being awake since 4am and was feeling really nauseous - even did vomit a few times (Sorry TMI:blush:) and was hoping that was maybe it was a good 'impending' baby sign but nope :nope::nope: lol 
Anyway NEVER going to get to sleep tonight now haha :haha::haha: - so perfect time for labour lol 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## shortie1990

Ive stil not had any signs or anything...no BH's no show, no nothing... I really feel like im just going to be pregnant forever!

but now, i'm getting scared, last week, i was dead ready, now, im shitting it! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I have decided that I am staying pregnant forever. Seriously, I am not even DUE yet and I am this impatient! lo is far too comfy and all his brothers and sisters are staying in here too. Eventually I will be the size of a house and the subject of a channel 5 documentary entailed "my womb is too comfortable"
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Haha -thanks mighty- made me laugh again haha

xx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well I have just woke up -went to bed about 6:30 pm as I was feeling so tired from being awake since 4am and was feeling really nauseous - even did vomit a few times (Sorry TMI:blush:) and was hoping that was maybe it was a good 'impending' baby sign but nope :nope::nope: lol

Every time I have a number 2 I think it's a sign! 

Oh, and the cat has come and sat next to me, a sign maybe??? :haha:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Right ladies im off for the night having a early night. I wont be checking into class 2moz as im going walking after ive out jay in nursery and im not going to sit down until bby arrives haha! Will catch up on every1s posts 2moz evening and i hope everyone goes into labour over night hehe! Wishful thinking hey!

Night x


----------



## shortie1990

Ladybug2009 said:


> Right ladies im off for the night having a early night. I wont be checking into class 2moz as im going walking after ive out jay in nursery and im not going to sit down until bby arrives haha! Will catch up on every1s posts 2moz evening and i hope everyone goes into labour over night hehe! Wishful thinking hey!
> 
> Night x

:thumbup: have fun walking

i shall be checking in as usual :coffee:


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, I will be here! At least for morning registration, then I may bunk off!


----------



## kirstylm

Night ladies. Going to try get some sleep now :sleep: although doubt it will be successful! Just downed a load of Gaviscon and now sucking on a Rennie! Have suffered HB all day bad today, don't know why?!:wacko: 

Anyway hope u all sleep as well as u can tonight and see u for check in come morning! Lol :haha:


----------



## MRSTJ

Morning ladies how is everyone today?
I just wanted to say one week till my due date :happydance: Ive got a sweep book on wednesday so hopefully this might kick start something off x


----------



## Teach123

Im first here this morning! Just seen that CherryGlitter had a show lat night so hopefully another July baby on the way - cant help but feel jealous as I am now 4 days overdue and still no sign. Going to try to see midwife today though


----------



## rihanna

Good mornign girls i am still here 40+3 today. No signs at all. I have a MW appt tomorrow and will have to beg for a sweep, (they dont do untill 41weeks here!!) 
AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGHHHHHHH I am going mad. Come on baby mummy will cry! x


----------



## emsiee

kirstylm said:


> Have suffered HB all day bad today, don't know why?!:wacko:

I have found my Heartburn has got a lot worse from 35 weeks onwards...have no idea why but I thought when LO drops, it was supposed to ease off?? :shrug: Mine is worse than ever at the moment.

Nothing from me again...3 days overdue now:cry::nope:.....:nope: Getting quite anxious about Wed now and this sweep thingy...not really sure I want one now..I really hope labour kicks off before then so I dont have to go...

Hows everyone this morning?


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> Hows everyone this morning?

fed up :cry:


----------



## Teach123

Just tried to get a midwife appointment moved forward as they said to try for a cancellation and she is fully booked today and doesnt work on Tuesday's. She didnt work on Thursday or Friday last week either which makes me cross as I am the one sitting and waiting for an appointment when there is only one midwife! AHHHHHHHH! I was quite calm this morning too but now I am angry and worrying about everything again as there is no guarantee that she will give me a sweep on Wednesday


----------



## rihanna

How far along will you be on wednesday again Teach?


----------



## xSophieBx

Ladies, my midwife said that its new procedure that they have to offer u a sweep at 40weeks, if ur a 1st time mum, so demand it! She said midwifes will try put women off it but if its new procedure u have a right to it.

Due date tomoz.. & Im getting my sweep tomoz.. wish me luck! Good luck to all of u too xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Morning all, merlot checking in for the day!

New development today- nice touch of sciatica shooting pains down my right leg but easing off a bit now- probably just the way I was sleeping! Apart from that nothing different :-( - off back to bed then planning on a cooking fed later!!

Ps thanks to scrummymummy and wannabubba for your concern- feeling a bit better today. Seem to have good days and bad days at the moment which I guess is understandable but I'm worse when I have nothing to do...


----------



## rihanna

Ooh good luck sophie, right if thats the case we shall all demand sweeps!! LOL
Teach you should surely be getting a sweep on weds, tell her your not leaving untill you've had one!

xx Although i really want one i am nervous too!


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh demand ur sweep! I hope mine goes well tomoz. Im fed up and havent offically gone overdue yet so I feel for u all! :dust: Hope something happens soon xx


----------



## Teach123

Rhianna I'll be 40+6 on Wednesday! Not sure whether I can get a sweep elsewhere as not sure what the policy for sweeps is in Hertfordshire. Just searching the net now!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> xx Although i really want one i am nervous too!


Me too! Dunno why really...:shrug: And theres no guarantee Im gonna get one either as Im not a 1st time mum. Oh I dont know, I think I will just play it by ear, but its not the end of the world if I dont get one. Ive bloody gone 40 weeks, another 1 wont kill me! lol

Good Luck for yours sophie


----------



## rihanna

I tried searching the net for my area (North Yorkshire) but i couldnt find anything. Hopefully its like sophies MW said and its everywhere?


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> xx Although i really want one i am nervous too!
> 
> 
> Me too! Dunno why really...:shrug:Click to expand...


Yes i dont know why, i think its the unknown because i am well aware where this baby is coming from and that a LOT of people will see me from that angle. I guess it means a lot to us too for it to work and we wait and wait for our sweep but to the MW is just another foof and she probabily isnt bothered what the outcome!! lol


----------



## Teach123

Just spoken to someone from the community midwife team and she was ueless! Not bothered that I havent had an appointment since 38 weeks and that I wont be seen again until Wednesday (40+6) I asked about a sweep and explained I was anxious as first baby and she said that all midwifes do things differently and that I need to write down my list of questions to ask my midwife on wednesday and that she may then offer me a sweep or just book me for an induction. As soon as my LO is born I am so going to complain about the midwifes in my area they have not helped at al and I found out more information in 3o minutes when I was checked in the hospital than throughout the rest of my pregnancy:growlmad:


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> xx Although i really want one i am nervous too!
> 
> 
> Me too! Dunno why really...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i dont know why, i think its the unknown because i am well aware where this baby is coming from and that a LOT of people will see me from that angle. I guess it means a lot to us too for it to work and we wait and wait for our sweep but to the MW is just another foof and she probabily isnt bothered what the outcome!! lolClick to expand...

Another foof! :rofl: Your right though....she sees and does this EVERY day


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies - I'm still here

not a slightest twinge! Ive my sweep on wednesday, which i'm very nervous about, I really wish he'd come on his own, im getting more and more nervous as the days go by!

get him out please!!


----------



## Janidog

Im paying for a sweep at 39+2 and then hoping my midwife will do one at 40 weeks, also acupuncture at 39 weeks and then if i need to another lot at 41 weeks


----------



## emsiee

Janidog said:


> Im paying for a sweep at 39+2 and then hoping my midwife will do one at 40 weeks, also acupuncture at 39 weeks and then if i need to another lot at 41 weeks

Where are you paying for one? I didnt know you could do that


----------



## Janidog

queenemsie said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Im paying for a sweep at 39+2 and then hoping my midwife will do one at 40 weeks, also acupuncture at 39 weeks and then if i need to another lot at 41 weeks
> 
> Where are you paying for one? I didnt know you could do thatClick to expand...

Im going to a place where I got my private scans done, they do them for £60. The place is really pretty good and do smear tests etc........ Its https://www.mums.me.uk/


----------



## rihanna

wow didnt know places like that exist x


----------



## cherryglitter

I really think midwives should give sweeps at 40+1 as standard procedure, so god knows where they've all got their wires crossed if thats the case now! I don't see why you should have to wait, my midwife was going to make me wait 7 days!!!
Nightmare! xxx


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> I really think midwives should give sweeps at 40+1 as standard procedure, so god knows where they've all got their wires crossed if thats the case now! I don't see why you should have to wait, my midwife was going to make me wait 7 days!!!
> Nightmare! xxx

I agree. If your past your due date, regardless of how many days, you should be able to have one, 1st time mum or not (I dont see how this matters at all!)


----------



## shortie1990

I only see my midwife on wednesdays, so she's doin it at 40+4, so can't grumble at her for that :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

Morning ladies! Checking in! Am still here! 

My bump went soooo hard this morning along with ouchie stabby pain but nothing to get excited about! :-( 

Hope u all slept well. I was tossing and turning but then hubby got up to go work at 6am and since then have slept like a baby and could quite easily sleep till midday but gotta get up! Got midwife appt at 11am! Guna find out exactly how engaged this baby is!! I'm hoping fully!!!!!!!!

Going for a swim too lunch time!

What's ur plans for today ladies??


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> I only see my midwife on wednesdays, so she's doin it at 40+4, so can't grumble at her for that :haha:

Oh you can! Hahaa! 
My midwife was going to come to my house to do one at 41 weeks, but instead she booked me in at the surgery for 40+2 which is nice of her. Think she can see the sheer distress in my face that this baby is going to be huge haha! He's gone out of the grey area now :cry: xxx


----------



## shortie1990

my midwife i knows i'm fed up, last 3 appointments ive waddled through the door and just said, bloody hell will you get him out already?!? :haha:

i shall blame her for only bein at the centre on a wednesday, bloody part timer!


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> Morning ladies! Checking in! Am still here!
> 
> Going for a swim too lunch time!

ooo I'd love a right good swim, :thumbup:




kirstylm said:


> What's ur plans for today ladies??

absolutley sod all :coffee:
sit here and wait for this baby not to come out for yet another day!! :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

Seriously, make some plans!! Me and OH did the deed day before yesterday too so im not too sure if that could've helped bring things on, I felt really sore straight after! xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Seriously, make some plans!! Me and OH did the deed day before yesterday too so im not too sure if that could've helped bring things on, I felt really sore straight after! xx

we DTD on saturday night(took some bloody pursuading!!) not a bloody twinge, not a cramp, nothing what so ever :dohh: and the other way is to swallow it....*bleurghhh* think ill wait for my sweep on wednesday! :haha:


----------



## rihanna

My OH was a bit 'iffy' about DTD anyway but now he has done his back in playing cricket so theres no chance for me! It was bad enough when i could hardly manouver let alone both of us!! 

Plus i tried DTD,curry,RLT,bouncing,walking,dancing,pineapple EVERYTHING. i dont think it helps!


----------



## kirstylm

Times like this I wish I was psycic!! I just want to know when baby is coming at least then if I know am guns go over I can deal with it!
God I'm so impatient!!

Oh, happy birthday cherryglitter!!!! Hopefully ul get a present in the shape of a baby!! Lol!


----------



## Janidog

Im going to attempt to DTD the deed tonight, although hubby is trying to convince me to swallow instead :haha:

Happy birthday Cheeryglitter


----------



## shortie1990

Janidog said:


> Im going to attempt to DTD the deed tonight, although hubby is trying to convince me to swallow instead :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday Cheeryglitter

:haha: ive not told OH about this little rhumour


----------



## cherryglitter

Thanks for the birthday wishes dearies :)

A present in the shape of a baby haha! We shall see ;)
Doesn't feel like I have a due date anymore, i've convinced myself he's coming when he's ready haha! xx


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Im going to attempt to DTD the deed tonight, although hubby is trying to convince me to swallow instead :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday Cheeryglitter
> 
> :haha: ive not told OH about this little rhumourClick to expand...

My OH already knew about it lol! I think all men know, like a secret code! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - I am still here too lol, but had a much better sleep, thank goodness and am not SO grumpy today haha :haha::haha:

Happy birthday cherryglitter -have a fab day :cake: and yay -didn't hear about your show yday -hoping things will be moving along nicely for you now.

I have my DH off sick tday with a sore back, neck and arm - love him to bits lol :haha:but due to me being in pain for the past 5 months my sympathy switch has been turned off lol - hope he feels better soon -we are like an old geriatrtic couple haha and he'll be no support when I am in labour if he cant move haha and I need him to physically help me in and out of the birthing pool.

I have just told him about the £60 for private sweep -he reckons if we COULD get one booked for today it would be the best £60 he'd ever spent lol - wish I'd thought about this earlier, doubt I'd get an appointment for this week now at such short notice. Am gonna go searching for local private clinics now haha

Other than that I am home waiting on the gas man coming to do my annual boiler / central heating check (which is long overdue) so hopefully sods law will apply and I'll spontaneously go into labour just before he arrives haha:haha::haha:

Have a good day ladies , been quiet on the baby front for a few days, we must be due another influx of tiny tearaways today. Good Luck everyone xx
:hugs: xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Janidog said:


> Im going to attempt to DTD the deed tonight, although hubby is trying to convince me to swallow instead :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday Cheeryglitter

i told OH that rumour and his face lit up until i said "i think we.ll leave that one out" :haha:

Happy Birthday Cherryglitter.

how are you ladies doing? baby has quieten down over the weekend, BH have to :( also i weighed myself this morning ive lost around 5lb in weight last week :shrug:


----------



## shortie1990

Tudor Rose said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Im going to attempt to DTD the deed tonight, although hubby is trying to convince me to swallow instead :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday Cheeryglitter
> 
> i told OH that rumour and his face lit up until i said "i think we.ll leave that one out" :haha:
> 
> Happy Birthday Cherryglitter.
> 
> how are you ladies doing? baby has quieten down over the weekend, BH have to :( also i weighed myself this morning ive lost around 5lb in weight last week :shrug:Click to expand...

yeh, i'm not telling OH bout that :haha: does any one know if it actually works? or has some bloke just made it up??


----------



## mightyspu

MOrning lovely ladies!, checking in for registration!

I had a dream that Ladybug had some news for us, I don't think it was about her though,

Happy Birthday CherryGlitter! 

I have loads of signs, but none of them are turning into anything! Although my mother has just rung, to say she going to see my sister in Leeds tomorrow, so I reckon little one might choose then to show his face!


----------



## shortie1990

last week all the july babies were flying out.. what are they doing now?? :shrug:


----------



## cocokittyi

Happy DUE DATE to me, oh wait, my little boy is now 9 days old. :happydance:


----------



## LukeandJo

3 weeks and a bit to go here.
Jo is getting on with things, still at work. Has learned theres little need to leave work as she would be bored, better to keep mind active and it means more time off when baby is here!


----------



## mightyspu

LukeandJo said:


> 3 weeks and a bit to go here.
> Jo is getting on with things, still at work. Has learned theres little need to leave work as she would be bored, better to keep mind active and it means more time off when baby is here!

My job entailed heavy lifting and work at height, so I was doing nothing since January, for me it was much more useful to be bored at home than at work! and I saved £45 a week on petrol!


----------



## LukeandJo

Yes deffo depends on the job you do!


----------



## mightyspu

agreed, I would've happily stayed at work if there was a reason to be there! But I can do FB, BnB and spider solitaire at home no probs on the sofa in my dressing gown! :haha: Glad Jo is keeping busy though!


----------



## KKS

I can't deal with waiting anymore, i'm impatient at the best of times. Hoping baby arrives within the next week as don't want to miss my lo's birthday. Come on ladies i want to hear some more births please! 

I heard swalloing is better than DTD but i just can't face it!


----------



## LukeandJo

KKS said:


> I can't deal with waiting anymore, i'm impatient at the best of times. Hoping baby arrives within the next week as don't want to miss my lo's birthday. Come on ladies i want to hear some more births please!
> 
> I heard swalloing is better than DTD but i just can't face it!

steady on there!!!!


----------



## rihanna

surely by DTD the sperm gets right to the cervix where as swallowing it it has way longer to go?!?!?!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> surely by DTD the sperm gets right to the cervix where as swallowing it it has way longer to go?!?!?!

thats what I thought :shrug: think a male came up with that lol


----------



## rihanna

yeah im totally not buying it & wont be telling OH about it either!


----------



## vac_uk

i ladies ive never come in here to chat, quite good to give all the updates for July babies... ive had loads of signs over this past week or so but nothing. With my 1st i dont remember symptom spotting, it just happened... this time im like oh is this it?? is that it?? And it never is.... today my bump is really hard and i had such a restless night from painful BHs and lots of baby kicks... I wonder how much longer to go !! Come on ladies someone needs to go into labour today !! :) x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> yeah im totally not buying it & wont be telling OH about it either!

:haha:

i was watching michael machintyre last night, and he was talking about his wife about inducing labour and said about it on there...i'm sooooo glad OH wasnt watching it!


----------



## shortie1990

vac_uk said:


> i ladies ive never come in here to chat, quite good to give all the updates for July babies... ive had loads of signs over this past week or so but nothing. With my 1st i dont remember symptom spotting, it just happened... this time im like oh is this it?? is that it?? And it never is.... today my bump is really hard and i had such a restless night from painful BHs and lots of baby kicks... I wonder how much longer to go !! Come on ladies someone needs to go into labour today !! :) x

i agree, we need something to happen the babies seem to be staying put!

unless we're all going to go at once :haha:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey guys,
nothing new with me :( needed to go for a No. 2 quite a lot last night (TMI) lol.
Haven't felt baby move hardly at all this morning, is that normal the closer you get to the end?
x


----------



## mightyspu

I have been having a look through the list, to see if I can find some July mummies to add to the baby born list, however have come up with a few users who have had no forum activity for a while. What do you think my cut off should be? 2 months?


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> I have been having a look through the list, to see if I can find some July mummies to add to the baby born list, however have come up with a few users who have had no forum activity for a while. What do you think my cut off should be? 2 months?

hmm three months maybe? like just the last trimester? :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

cocokittyi said:


> Happy DUE DATE to me, oh wait, my little boy is now 9 days old. :happydance:

Congrats -hope you and Adam are doing well -Is this baby number 33 then or has this baby been added to list already? :hugs::hugs:
edited - just checked and nope still 32 -Adam added already xx



rihanna said:


> surely by DTD the sperm gets right to the cervix where as swallowing it it has way longer to go?!?!?!

It's more to do with absorbtion into the gut and bloodstream to trigger hormone release rather than active actually on the cervix I think :shrug::shrug: but then maybe a man DID start that rumour haha :haha::haha: 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> unless we're all going to go at once :haha:

Wouldn't that be funny lol -like waiting on a bus and then half a dozen come along at once haha :haha::haha: 

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> unless we're all going to go at once :haha:
> 
> Wouldn't that be funny lol -like waiting on a bus and then half a dozen come along at once haha :haha::haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: hopefuly will be soon though lol


----------



## emsiee

Ive had 4 people ring me this morning asking me if I have "any signs"...I feel like saying, Look, I will just let you know when I do...STOP! ringing me! 

We also DTD on Sat night and its done absolutely nothing...again


----------



## shortie1990

I'd turn my phone off, but it'd worry the crap outta OH!
and i'd deactivate my facebook account too....but i can't do it, i'm THAT bored i wouldnt know what to do with out it :haha: just wish people would leave me the hell alone, i will let them know if anything has happened!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I've been having exactly the same & I'm not due for another 3 days!!!
My friend seems to think she'll be here tomorrow, would be nice hehe
x


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> I'd turn my phone off, but it'd worry the crap outta OH!

Yeh was thinking about this...but I cant

Just wish people would accept no news is exactly that....no news


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'd turn my phone off, but it'd worry the crap outta OH!
> 
> Yeh was thinking about this...but I cant
> 
> Just wish people would accept no news is exactly that....no newsClick to expand...

exactly, nowt like rubbing salt in the wound eh, no there is no baby yet, just rub it in eh! :thumbup:


----------



## kirstylm

Well, so seen midwife and all is fine baby is 2/5 engaged. Is that good?? I'm not sure surely if it's gotta get to 5/5 that's not that great is it?! Humph I dunno!

Little protein in urine too but I've not had problems peeing it's just been like carrot colour lol! Sorry tmi!

Been swimming, did 34 lengths and now shattered! Was quite funny as on the first few lengths I swallowed water and started choking in the middle of the pool lol! Had to quickly get to the side was quite scary as it was like something was stuck int throat I just couldn't catch my breath! But it's ok, I'm still here! Maybe the adrenaline will make baby want out! Yeah right wishful thinking!!!

How u a doing girls. I'm bored.com now. Just had pesto ravioli for lunch yum! Now watching Jeremy Kyle! Such a bunch of losers! Lol!


----------



## emsiee

shortie1990 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'd turn my phone off, but it'd worry the crap outta OH!
> 
> Yeh was thinking about this...but I cant
> 
> Just wish people would accept no news is exactly that....no newsClick to expand...
> 
> exactly, nowt like rubbing salt in the wound eh, no there is no baby yet, just rub it in eh! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know! Pissoff! lol


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> Well, so seen midwife and all is fine baby is 2/5 engaged. Is that good?? I'm not sure surely if it's gotta get to 5/5 that's not that great is it?! Humph I dunno!
> 
> Little protein in urine too but I've not had problems peeing it's just been like carrot colour lol! Sorry tmi!
> 
> Been swimming, did 34 lengths and now shattered! Was quite funny as on the first few lengths I swallowed water and started choking in the middle of the pool lol! Had to quickly get to the side was quite scary as it was like something was stuck int throat I just couldn't catch my breath! But it's ok, I'm still here! Maybe the adrenaline will make baby want out! Yeah right wishful thinking!!!
> 
> How u a doing girls. I'm bored.com now. Just had pesto ravioli for lunch yum! Now watching Jeremy Kyle! Such a bunch of losers! Lol!

ive not sure about the engaging bit, my midwife just says 'he's in there ready to go' and wrote 'eng' on my notes? so i'm assuming this meant he was fully engaged! lol!

34 lengths, i think i'd of died!

and i'm still as bored as i was this morning, just havent got the motivation to do anything about it :haha:


----------



## Tudor Rose

34 lengths??????? i cant do that not pregnant!

im off to see midwife in about 15 mins so i should be getting ready. pains feel different today a bit like having a stitch but down the lower sides of my bump????


----------



## kirstylm

Lol! Me either now no energy what so ever!

Yeah I saw a different midwife. I have two now as the birth centre I've booked into to labour is a different place to where my normal MW is based. But 
keeping two as got more of a chance of getting a sweep if needed.

My MW told me she will do one when I'm a few days over and the MW I saw today waits a week. Plus they both said they let u go 12 days overdue before inducing! Urgh! 

I'm hoping and praying baby comes naturally as I really wanna give birth in the midwife led unit and if they have to induce I'll have to go hospital! 

I dunno about the engaging but 2/5 out of 5/5 doesn't seem
great I came out pretty deflated tbh! 

Come on babies!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know if due dates are similar in families as my m went 6 days over with my bro and I was bang on
due date! Hoping buns follows my lead!! Lol!


----------



## kirstylm

Tudor Rose said:


> 34 lengths??????? i cant do that not pregnant!
> 
> im off to see midwife in about 15 mins so i should be getting ready. pains feel different today a bit like having a stitch but down the lower sides of my bump????

Hmm? U will have to report back to us let us know what she says!


----------



## emsiee

kirstylm said:


> Plus they both said they let u go 12 days overdue before inducing! Urgh!

Thats how it is here too..........:nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Lol! Me either now no energy what so ever!
> 
> Yeah I saw a different midwife. I have two now as the birth centre I've booked into to labour is a different place to where my normal MW is based. But
> keeping two as got more of a chance of getting a sweep if needed.
> 
> My MW told me she will do one when I'm a few days over and the MW I saw today waits a week. Plus they both said they let u go 12 days overdue before inducing! Urgh!
> 
> I'm hoping and praying baby comes naturally as I really wanna give birth in the midwife led unit and if they have to induce I'll have to go hospital!
> 
> I dunno about the engaging but 2/5 out of 5/5 doesn't seem
> great I came out pretty deflated tbh!
> 
> Come on babies!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know if due dates are similar in families as my m went 6 days over with my bro and I was bang on
> due date! Hoping buns follows my lead!! Lol!

Isn't it annoying that there is no standard rule for sweeps it seems?? - I too have one mw who refuses to do one until 41w, another who says 40+5 and another who'll do it anytime after 40w -hoping she is on duty when I go for my 40w+1 d appt lol :haha::haha: but knowing my luck it will be 41w mw. The thing is they induce her at 40w+3 - so that doesn't give long does it? and only time for one sweep too.

As for due dates being hereditary, one sis had her babies 40w, 38w, 35w, and 31w, another sis both late and induced, third sis one late induced, and the other 39w. My mw says it has somehting to do with FOB though, cos my first two were late (first hubby) and my third was 39w and she seems to think that this baby will be in line with third as same dad. :shrug::shrug::shrug:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

I heard it was to do with FOB..thing is though his mum doesnt remember, apparently by her dates she was one week early..and by their dates, two weeks late (they didnt do scans then so they couldnt be accurate) :shrug:

where as my sister had her LO two days late (her waters broke on her due date)

and i'm still waiting...:shrug:


----------



## kirstylm

OMG jeremy Kyle is making me cry! A girl just ran off the stage in tears as the bloke she though and wanted as the father of her child isn't the dad! 

Urgh it was so sad she was in a proper state and she was lovely and the bloke was comforting her and was so sweet u could tell he really wanted to be the dad. 

So sad poor girl! :-(


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> OMG jeremy Kyle is making me cry! A girl just ran off the stage in tears as the bloke she though and wanted as the father of her child isn't the dad!
> 
> Urgh it was so sad she was in a proper state and she was lovely and the bloke was comforting her and was so sweet u could tell he really wanted to be the dad.
> 
> So sad poor girl! :-(

I've just turned it on now, was watching Dickinsons real deal for some unknown reason!! :shrug:


----------



## kirstylm

Yeah it is annoying there should be a standard rule for sweeps! My MW said if it doesn't work with one sweep they don't bother doing anymore as it not worth it. If it doesn't work with one it is doubtful any more will help. 

That doesn't fiveuch te for a sweep to work before induction no as they cam take 2-3 days to work can't they? 

I will have to ask hubby mum if she had hers early or late! 




wannabubba#4 said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> Lol! Me either now no energy what so ever!
> 
> Yeah I saw a different midwife. I have two now as the birth centre I've booked into to labour is a different place to where my normal MW is based. But
> keeping two as got more of a chance of getting a sweep if needed.
> 
> My MW told me she will do one when I'm a few days over and the MW I saw today waits a week. Plus they both said they let u go 12 days overdue before inducing! Urgh!
> 
> I'm hoping and praying baby comes naturally as I really wanna give birth in the midwife led unit and if they have to induce I'll have to go hospital!
> 
> I dunno about the engaging but 2/5 out of 5/5 doesn't seem
> great I came out pretty deflated tbh!
> 
> Come on babies!!!!!!!!!! Does anyone know if due dates are similar in families as my m went 6 days over with my bro and I was bang on
> due date! Hoping buns follows my lead!! Lol!
> 
> Isn't it annoying that there is no standard rule for sweeps it seems?? - I too have one mw who refuses to do one until 41w, another who says 40+5 and another who'll do it anytime after 40w -hoping she is on duty when I go for my 40w+1 d appt lol :haha::haha: but knowing my luck it will be 41w mw. The thing is they induce her at 40w+3 - so that doesn't give long does it? and only time for one sweep too.
> 
> As for due dates being hereditary, one sis had her babies 40w, 38w, 35w, and 31w, another sis both late and induced, third sis one late induced, and the other 39w. My mw says it has somehting to do with FOB though, cos my first two were late (first hubby) and my third was 39w and she seems to think that this baby will be in line with third as same dad. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## kirstylm

Hmmm I won't ask lol! I can't stand that Dickenson
guy! 

The story I was on about finished now bless her!

I'm amazed at the amount of people on this show that have to have paternity tests to know who the dad to their child is!! 

Oh god! Now I'm faced with the "go compare" advert! Is there anything more annoying grrrrrr!!!!


So sad poor girl! :-([/QUOTE]

I've just turned it on now, was watching Dickinsons real deal for some unknown reason!! :shrug:[/QUOTE]


----------



## kirstylm

Hmm don't know what happened to that post it's all ova the place!


----------



## shortie1990

kirstylm said:


> Hmm don't know what happened to that post it's all ova the place!

:haha:


----------



## Janidog

Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

Janidog said:


> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:

:rofl:

this made me laugh....slap him anyway! :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

Janidog said:

> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:

.


:haha:lol luv it! :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

shortie1990 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> this made me laugh....slap him anyway! :haha:Click to expand...

lol! I was guna say exactly the same bu thought I was mean! Lol! But yeah, slap him anyway !! He he! :haha:


----------



## Janidog

kirstylm said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> this made me laugh....slap him anyway! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! I was guna say exactly the same bu thought I was mean! Lol! But yeah, slap him anyway !! He he! :haha:Click to expand...

I'll give him a slap when he gets home then :haha:

Him and I have done a bet that if I have to be induced then he has to buy me another Radley handbag :happydance:


----------



## kirstylm

Nice one girl!!! 



Janidog said:

> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> this made me laugh....slap him anyway! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! I was guna say exactly the same bu thought I was mean! Lol! But yeah, slap him anyway !! He he! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give him a slap when he gets home then :haha:
> 
> Him and I have done a bet that if I have to be induced then he has to buy me another Radley handbag :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## shortie1990

Janidog said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> Hubby was late and he mum had to be induced - Boo, hopes that doesn't mean this LO is going to be too late otherwise i might just have to give hubby a slap :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> this made me laugh....slap him anyway! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lol! I was guna say exactly the same bu thought I was mean! Lol! But yeah, slap him anyway !! He he! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll give him a slap when he gets home then :haha:
> 
> Him and I have done a bet that if I have to be induced then he has to buy me another Radley handbag :happydance:Click to expand...

fantastic! :thumbup:

I really don't want to be induced, but because of that, i bed i bloody will be :dohh:


----------



## rihanna

Well my OH was born 8 weeks early but was born by emergency c-section as MIL has pre-eclampsia so i guess i cant tell wether he would have been early or late?

Me and my brother were both induced ON OUR DUE DATES.my mum said when she had us (25yrs ago) once she got to the due date you could just ask to be induced so she did both times!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> Well my OH was born 8 weeks early but was born by emergency c-section as MIL has pre-eclampsia so i guess i cant tell wether he would have been early or late?
> 
> Me and my brother were both induced ON OUR DUE DATES.my mum said when she had us (25yrs ago) once she got to the due date you could just ask to be induced so she did both times!

well that doesnt help tell if you're gnna be early or late eh :dohh:


----------



## rihanna

nope! athough i know im late as im already 40+3! x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> nope! athough i know im late as im already 40+3! x

oh yeh.....duhhhhhn :dohh:


----------



## kirstylm

Just spoke to my MIL and she said she went a few days over with hubby bit never had to be induced her water role and it all happened naturally! 

I don't even wanna go a day over - I'm too impatient!!!


----------



## emsiee

My OH was born 2 weeks early...:shrug:

Im so surprised I havent gone into labour this afternoon...I was just sitting here, minding my own business, when WACK! the worlds biggest tree collapsed in our garden (from the woods)...OMG I nearly had a heart attack!!!!!! Its now spread all over the garden and waiting for our neighbour to clean it up, (he cut it down)...silly man...its a good job there were no kids playing...:nope::growlmad:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> My OH was born 2 weeks early...:shrug:
> 
> Im so surprised I havent gone into labour this afternoon...I was just sitting here, minding my own business, when WACK! the worlds biggest tree collapsed in our garden (from the woods)...OMG I nearly had a heart attack!!!!!! Its now spread all over the garden and waiting for our neighbour to clean it up, (he cut it down)...silly man...its a good job there were no kids playing...:nope::growlmad:

OMG - What a fright haha :haha::haha: silly man right enough, I presume he didn't think it was going to fall in the direction of your garden?

Maybe OH paid him to do it - maybe trigger labour ?haha 

xx


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> My OH was born 2 weeks early...:shrug:
> 
> Im so surprised I havent gone into labour this afternoon...I was just sitting here, minding my own business, when WACK! the worlds biggest tree collapsed in our garden (from the woods)...OMG I nearly had a heart attack!!!!!! Its now spread all over the garden and waiting for our neighbour to clean it up, (he cut it down)...silly man...its a good job there were no kids playing...:nope::growlmad:
> 
> OMG - What a fright haha :haha::haha: silly man right enough, I presume he didn't think it was going to fall in the direction of your garden?
> 
> Maybe OH paid him to do it - maybe trigger labour ?haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

He said he didnt think it was gonna fall in our garden...OMG, why????!!!

Maybe OH did pay him to do it...never thought of that...:haha:


----------



## crossroads

I have nothing to report. Meh. Not even a single BH.

Can you believe it? 39 weeks and I've not even had a single BH?


----------



## mightyspu

Wow emsie what a scare! 

have just been for walk into town, which means going up a 1:10 hill on the way back. ow my feet hurt.

I have some period pain, but am refusing to get excited about any pain now until I can set my watch by them!


----------



## Tudor Rose

well i went to see MW and ended up in hospital! im home now. babies heart was racing and they was worried but baby is ok now, shes calmed down. her based line was 178bpm its now around 150bpm, my blood pressures a little high, which might of caused babies heart to elevate i dont know, but im 2cm and MW reckons i.l go any time (fingers crossed soon) had a hot bath earlier just had a curry takeaway on the way home so trying to talk DH into DTD later see if we can get things moving. :happydance: babies head is well down into pelvis to :)


----------



## crossroads

Tudor Rose said:


> well i went to see MW and ended up in hospital! im home now. babies heart was racing and they was worried but baby is ok now, shes calmed down. her based line was 178bpm its now around 150bpm, my blood pressures a little high, which might of caused babies heart to elevate i dont know, but im 2cm and MW reckons i.l go any time (fingers crossed soon) had a hot bath earlier just had a curry takeaway on the way home so trying to talk DH into DTD later see if we can get things moving. :happydance: babies head is well down into pelvis to :)

How does it feel when baby's head is well down into the pelvis?

I think my LO has moved down. I have the most pecular movements under where my pubes are. Does this mean LO is engaged?

Although my bump still 'looks' high :shrug:


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> I have nothing to report. Meh. Not even a single BH.
> 
> Can you believe it? 39 weeks and I've not even had a single BH?

i'm 40+2. and not a single BH... :shrug:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

In bloody agony, so painful, dunno whether they're proper pains coz i don't know what they're supposed to feel like :S


----------



## crossroads

shortie1990 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I have nothing to report. Meh. Not even a single BH.
> 
> Can you believe it? 39 weeks and I've not even had a single BH?
> 
> i'm 40+2. and not a single BH... :shrug:Click to expand...

Frustrating isn't it?

I wonder what it means...


----------



## crossroads

x__Hannah__x said:


> In bloody agony, so painful, dunno whether they're proper pains coz i don't know what they're supposed to feel like :S

:hugs: Can you describe them?


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> well i went to see MW and ended up in hospital! im home now. babies heart was racing and they was worried but baby is ok now, shes calmed down. her based line was 178bpm its now around 150bpm, my blood pressures a little high, which might of caused babies heart to elevate i dont know, but im 2cm and MW reckons i.l go any time (fingers crossed soon) had a hot bath earlier just had a curry takeaway on the way home so trying to talk DH into DTD later see if we can get things moving. :happydance: babies head is well down into pelvis to :)
> 
> How does it feel when baby's head is well down into the pelvis?
> 
> I think my LO has moved down. I have the most pecular movements under where my pubes are. Does this mean LO is engaged?
> 
> Although my bump still 'looks' high :shrug:Click to expand...

My midwife checked at my last appointment last week and she told me LO one 3/5 - has your midwife not checked yet?


----------



## mightyspu

It might be in your notes, mine didn't tell me, but he had checked and just written it in.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

crossroads said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> In bloody agony, so painful, dunno whether they're proper pains coz i don't know what they're supposed to feel like :S
> 
> :hugs: Can you describe them?Click to expand...


Well my back kills me to the point can't move but think it's just in my back 
x


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> well i went to see MW and ended up in hospital! im home now. babies heart was racing and they was worried but baby is ok now, shes calmed down. her based line was 178bpm its now around 150bpm, my blood pressures a little high, which might of caused babies heart to elevate i dont know, but im 2cm and MW reckons i.l go any time (fingers crossed soon) had a hot bath earlier just had a curry takeaway on the way home so trying to talk DH into DTD later see if we can get things moving. :happydance: babies head is well down into pelvis to :)
> 
> How does it feel when baby's head is well down into the pelvis?
> 
> I think my LO has moved down. I have the most pecular movements under where my pubes are. Does this mean LO is engaged?
> 
> Although my bump still 'looks' high :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My midwife checked at my last appointment last week and she told me LO one 3/5 - has your midwife not checked yet?Click to expand...

Midwife said bubs was not engaged at all 2 weeks ago. In the meantime I've felt these weird movements down bellow.

I see the midwife next on Wednesday.


----------



## crossroads

x__Hannah__x said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> In bloody agony, so painful, dunno whether they're proper pains coz i don't know what they're supposed to feel like :S
> 
> :hugs: Can you describe them?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my back kills me to the point can't move but think it's just in my back
> xClick to expand...

could it be siatica? i get that


----------



## x__Hannah__x

nah pretty sure it isn't that pain gets worse every few mins like really strong but timings all over the place atm but it really really kills :(


----------



## mightyspu

does your belly go tight at the same time?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Kinda yeah
x


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> well i went to see MW and ended up in hospital! im home now. babies heart was racing and they was worried but baby is ok now, shes calmed down. her based line was 178bpm its now around 150bpm, my blood pressures a little high, which might of caused babies heart to elevate i dont know, but im 2cm and MW reckons i.l go any time (fingers crossed soon) had a hot bath earlier just had a curry takeaway on the way home so trying to talk DH into DTD later see if we can get things moving. :happydance: babies head is well down into pelvis to :)
> 
> How does it feel when baby's head is well down into the pelvis?
> 
> I think my LO has moved down. I have the most pecular movements under where my pubes are. Does this mean LO is engaged?
> 
> Although my bump still 'looks' high :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> My midwife checked at my last appointment last week and she told me LO one 3/5 - has your midwife not checked yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Midwife said bubs was not engaged at all 2 weeks ago. In the meantime I've felt these weird movements down bellow.
> 
> I see the midwife next on Wednesday.Click to expand...

Mine has dropped more but I dont think he's fully engaged yet though, but im just grateful that he is leaving my ribs alone :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Im bored of this random sporadic pain :(
Just want some proper contractions so I can ring my flippin' midwife! xx


----------



## rihanna

ooh gosh i have been away a few hours and theres various bits and bobs happening..... Good luck to those experiencing 'stuff' hope it turns into something...!


----------



## mightyspu

hannah - I suppose all you can do is wait and see if they regulate. would a bath help sothe you?

Cherry - I hear you on that one!


----------



## shortie1990

well evening ladies...

sod all to update with here

:cry:


----------



## rihanna

me neither shortie... 

What a little bugger he is keeping me waiting,,,, i am sooooo hoping the MW will do a sweep for me tomorrow........pleeeeease!!!!

Do you have a name ready for LO?
We have Harry for our little man, OH chose it right at the beginning , we had a deal if it was a boy he could choose , if a girl i could choose xx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Well I think they're every 5 mins now! :)


----------



## mightyspu

we have a name, which my Dad said he liked yesterday, without knowing that it's what we have chosen! :happydance: We have kept out choice secret. Our middle name is a doozy and will raise some eyebrows!


----------



## mightyspu

x__Hannah__x said:


> Well I think they're every 5 mins now! :)

Maybe call hospital/mw? Are the pains lasting long?


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> me neither shortie...
> 
> What a little bugger he is keeping me waiting,,,, i am sooooo hoping the MW will do a sweep for me tomorrow........pleeeeease!!!!
> 
> Do you have a name ready for LO?
> We have Harry for our little man, OH chose it right at the beginning , we had a deal if it was a boy he could choose , if a girl i could choose xx

No we've not got one :haha: we've nicknamed him Dusty from about 3 weeks, so its too hard to think of a name because we havent met him (if that makes sense??)

there's a few i like, Keegan, Riley, Harry (OH says this is a no no though:nope:) ermm and Kyle...but i suppose we'll think when he's born and can look at his ickle face :cloud9:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah think mite call hospital, last about 50 - 60 secs would say
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hannah, cherryglitter, Tudor rose and spu -all having some sort of action -yay - what did we say, they are all gonna come along at once haha

wish it was me!! I know I'll take that back when the pain does start haha but for the time being I am desperate to be in real pain from contractions not just spd haha

Still nought here :shrug::shrug::shrug: - my neice says 'maybe you'll get induced on 23rd and not have baby until my b'day' -AAARRGGHH -her b'day is 26th July hahaha -thanks very much :haha::haha:


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> Well I think they're every 5 mins now! :)

oooo :thumbup:

damn you queue jumpers!! :dohh:

(only joking!!)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

shortie1990 said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> Well I think they're every 5 mins now! :)
> 
> oooo :thumbup:
> 
> damn you queue jumpers!! :dohh:
> 
> (only joking!!)Click to expand...

Haha, so weird though coz my friend said that she had a dream that I was gonna have baba on the 6th, so weird lol.
x


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hannah, cherryglitter, Tudor rose and spu -all having some sort of action -yay - what did we say, they are all gonna come along at once haha
> 
> wish it was me!! I know I'll take that back when the pain does start haha but for the time being I am desperate to be in real pain from contractions not just spd haha
> 
> Still nought here :shrug::shrug::shrug: - my neice says 'maybe you'll get induced on 23rd and not have baby until my b'day' -AAARRGGHH -her b'day is 26th July hahaha -thanks very much :haha::haha:

I feel left out :(


----------



## emsiee

Oh my God....things are kicking off in here! Im sooooooooo jealous! Good Luck to people who are having "things" happening.........:happydance:

Rhianna, let us know if you get a sweep tomorrow..


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> Yeah think mite call hospital, last about 50 - 60 secs would say
> x

Hannah OMG -Sounds really good- I read somewhere about the 5-1-1- rule,that contractions should be 5 mins apart, 1 min in length over the course of 1 hour to help you establish whether its real or not, so sounding really good.

Wouldn't go with this totally though as we all know some labours progress really quickly so maybe worth phoning :happydance::happydance:
I'd try paracetemol too and a warm bath, if the pain persists/ increases despite these measures then definitley something 

GOOD LUCK!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> Still nought here :shrug::shrug::shrug: - my neice says 'maybe you'll get induced on 23rd and not have baby until my b'day' -AAARRGGHH -her b'day is 26th July hahaha -thanks very much :haha::haha:

Thats nice of her! NOT! :flower::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Hannah, cherryglitter, Tudor rose and spu -all having some sort of action -yay - what did we say, they are all gonna come along at once haha
> 
> wish it was me!! I know I'll take that back when the pain does start haha but for the time being I am desperate to be in real pain from contractions not just spd haha
> 
> Still nought here :shrug::shrug::shrug: - my neice says 'maybe you'll get induced on 23rd and not have baby until my b'day' -AAARRGGHH -her b'day is 26th July hahaha -thanks very much :haha::haha:
> 
> I feel left out :(Click to expand...

Me too haha:haha:

Plus I have several ppl who have predicted a 6th July baby for me too -3 seperate people, and have all phoned today to say good luck for tomorrow haha - nope nothing happening here today :nope::nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Still nought here :shrug::shrug::shrug: - my neice says 'maybe you'll get induced on 23rd and not have baby until my b'day' -AAARRGGHH -her b'day is 26th July hahaha -thanks very much :haha::haha:
> 
> Thats nice of her! NOT! :flower::haha:Click to expand...

I know!!!!

My DH's cousin was in latent labour for days after induction and I think she is remembering this, plus she is only 14 haha


----------



## rihanna

good luck hannah!

nice names shortie!

i forget if i was going to reply about other stuff & who it was to...xx¬!


----------



## shortie1990

people keep telling me 'oohh youll be one of them people where labour just pops out of no where...' thanks guys, just jynx everything and he's never going to arrive, and i'm going tohave the longest horriblest labour ever! lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

July 6th seems like a lovely day to have a baby right enough - I am off to bounce on my ball, crawl up the stairs a few times lol - I want in on the action.

SO excitng 

xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> good luck hannah!
> 
> nice names shortie!
> 
> i forget if i was going to reply about other stuff & who it was to...xx¬!

Yep -keeps happening to me too- this thread is moving quickly tonight haha
:haha::haha:

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> July 6th seems like a lovely day to have a baby right enough - I am off to bounce on my ball, *crawl up the stairs a few times lo *l - I want in on the action.
> 
> SO excitng
> 
> xxxx

does that do anythin??

ive een bouncin on this ball for ages - and nothin!


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> J I want in on the action.
> 
> SO excitng
> 
> xxxx

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right, Im off to watch Big Brother and Crimewatch, then bounce on my ball for a bit......hope we have a couple of babies born in the night!!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> July 6th seems like a lovely day to have a baby right enough - I am off to bounce on my ball, *crawl up the stairs a few times lo *l - I want in on the action.
> 
> SO excitng
> 
> xxxx
> 
> does that do anythin??
> 
> ive een bouncin on this ball for ages - and nothin!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: lol -Well I have heard walking up / down stairs CAN help and I cant get up mine without crawling :blush: due to my cursed spd -but it means baby is in an optimum position haha :haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

I don't think I will be one of the "buses" I always get fake symptoms and no baby! Very exciting for all you others though!


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> July 6th seems like a lovely day to have a baby right enough - I am off to bounce on my ball, *crawl up the stairs a few times lo *l - I want in on the action.
> 
> SO excitng
> 
> xxxx
> 
> does that do anythin??
> 
> ive een bouncin on this ball for ages - and nothin!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: lol -Well I have heard walking up / down stairs CAN help and I cant get up mine without crawling :blush: due to my cursed spd -but it means baby is in an optimum position haha :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: me either, and ive not got spd! they are just really really steap, and no hand rail!:dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I don't think I will be one of the "buses" I always get fake symptoms and no baby! Very exciting for all you others though!

Well you never know, one of these times IT HAS to be real -baby has to come out at some point :haha::haha:

And you are down to single figures yay!!!!

xx


----------



## kirstylm

I've been bouncing on my ball every day for about 2 weeks and also swimming few times a week and walking everyday but still nothin'!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> I've been bouncing on my ball every day for about 2 weeks and also swimming few times a week and walking everyday but still nothin'!!!

... but at least you'll be nice n fit for when labour does start. I have been so inactive that I am worried that I'll really struggle with it tbh.

xx


----------



## shortie1990

is it just me that has sore knees??

when i get up, i cant bloody walk, i feel like a cripple :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> is it just me that has sore knees??
> 
> when i get up, i cant bloody walk, i feel like a cripple :haha:

yep , bent over like an old woman haha -fun being heavily pregnant isn't it?
:haha::haha:


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> is it just me that has sore knees??
> 
> when i get up, i cant bloody walk, i feel like a cripple :haha:
> 
> yep , bent over like an old woman haha -fun being heavily pregnant isn't it?
> :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: least its not just me, i honestly feel like this baby is never gonna come out :cry:


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> is it just me that has sore knees??
> 
> when i get up, i cant bloody walk, i feel like a cripple :haha:
> 
> yep , bent over like an old woman haha -fun being heavily pregnant isn't it?
> :haha::haha:Click to expand...

My DH has pulled a muscle in his shoulder and subsequently has a trapped nerve, so with me too, we are a lot of fun today - struggling to answer the phone/ door whatever haha -ow!!! ow!! ow!! the kids are like -who was that this time?? haha
Pair of old fossils haha :haha::haha:

Just as well I am NOT in labour, he's to help me in/out of the pool haha

xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hey girls.

Sounds like everytime sum1 gets symptoms thas could be labour everyone eles goes on a downer well lets think positive just think for most ppl are bbys will be here by the end of next week! Yay! I no next week sound a way off yrt but its only around the corner so start getting the sleep in now hehe! 

Its my Due date 2moz and im also very happy for my bby to arrive on the 6th july hehe!

Today i have been for the longest walk ever around the shops i had a few things i needed to pick up and that so i got all them bits and then on the way home i got my DH to cook me a nice hot curry and i picked it up from work. Im going to get a nice hot bath in a min and maybe this will start things off im hoping so. If not looks like i will be attending midwfie apt on wed hehe!

Hows everyone eles. No more bbys? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Sounds like everytime sum1 gets symptoms thas could be labour everyone eles goes on a downer well lets think positive just think for most ppl are bbys will be here by the end of next week! Yay! I no next week sound a way off yrt but its only around the corner so start getting the sleep in now hehe!
> 
> Its my Due date 2moz and im also very happy for my bby to arrive on the 6th july hehe!
> 
> Today i have been for the longest walk ever around the shops i had a few things i needed to pick up and that so i got all them bits and then on the way home i got my DH to cook me a nice hot curry and i picked it up from work. Im going to get a nice hot bath in a min and maybe this will start things off im hoping so. If not looks like i will be attending midwfie apt on wed hehe!
> 
> Hows everyone eles. No more bbys? x

I haven't actually felt down this time haha -although admit I probably have in recent days lol -but I am so thrilled for all the girls having really good 'could be happening' symptoms that I am just so excited to see who's next.
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx

Good Luck on Wed, if not before xxx


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> is it just me that has sore knees??
> 
> when i get up, i cant bloody walk, i feel like a cripple :haha:

OMG ME!!!! especially my right knee, it aches in the night and is so painfull in the day too. i thought it was extra weight at first but then dont know why its only one knee?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

just thought i'd share...had to go to triage today...starting to develop preeclampsia...had high bp and protein spilling into my urine but it wasn't making my bloodwork bad...so I have to do a 12 hr urine and go to my NST in the morning and we'll play it by year....BBBBUUUUTTTTT.......I'm finally 3cm dilated!!!!! Yay!!!!! I knew after these contractions this week I'd have to be more than 1cm!!!!! And I am!!!!! Hooray!!!!!


----------



## kirstylm

Prayinforbaby - ahh good luck Hun!


----------



## kirstylm

Ok so I'm actually counting how many pee's I have had since 9.30am and so far I've had 11!! Now each pee has been a full flow which is different as normally I do just a lot of little pee's. Do u think it's maybe that baby has moved lower down even more? I hope so!

Also, regular sudden stabby pains in belly, pelvis and have sore back again. Baby is moving loads today and this evening really feels like it's guna pop thru my skin!! 

I ache a lot in my top legs and baby is jumping or kicking a he'll of a lot right down low which is different!

I can't quite put my finger on it but something is different tonight! Bubs has just kicked me right down below 25 times and is still going!!!

I'm hoping this means something! Oh and real strong BH too!


----------



## shortie1990

right im checking out for today, will report back in the morning :haha:

still not a twinge, pain, niggle or anything!

hope there are some more babies arrived by the morning! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep night night from me too, I'll be back to hear all about any new arrivals in the morning.

GL prayingforbaby and Hannah - go girl!!!!!

Congrats to chetnaz who had her twin boys a few days ago xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Morning ladies, well we didnt DTD the curry gave DH a dodgy stomach. i have been up since 1.20am with menstral cramps and back ache manages fall back sleep for 2 hours on the sofa. still havin cramps and backache but no tightenings, i just want this baby out, in my previous pregnancies ive never been this uncomfortable. they were a breeze.

what i have noticed is im milking loads lately i wonder if this is to do with anything. also the pressure in my pelvis is becoming very intense! i feel like shes trying to come out my bottom.


----------



## cherryglitter

My waters went at 1am! Arrgggh. Having bloody discharge too.. wearing sanitary towels and it feels very strange lol!
No proper contractions yet, but just having niggly period pain so fingers crossed eh ladies, this could take a while :(

Happy due date to me toooo :D! He well and truly waited for my birthday to me over! xx


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> My waters went at 1am! Arrgggh. Having bloody discharge too.. wearing sanitary towels and it feels very strange lol!
> No proper contractions yet, but just having niggly period pain so fingers crossed eh ladies, this could take a while :(
> 
> Happy due date to me toooo :D! He well and truly waited for my birthday to me over! xx

Wow! Have they given you a time limit since your waters have gone?

Well, I think my plug is coming away..:happydance: had a lot last night and have gotten some this morning...hopefully wont be too much longer now

Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies!

No news from me, not a slightest little niggle or anything, i'm gettin very very fed up, woke up this morning, and the first thing i thought was oh crap, another day of bein pregnant and waiting and waiting and waiting!

good luck CherryG! ( i thought it was a cool name who ever said this the other day! haha)


----------



## Janidog

Good luck cherryglitter :happydance:

I had some pain last night, but it was just wind :haha:


----------



## merlotgirl

I had some pain last night, but it was just wind :haha:[/QUOTE]

Hate it when that happens!!

Good luck cherryglitter!!! Will be checking to see how you're getting on!!

Nothing from me- another day of trying to keep busy :-(


----------



## mightyspu

Wow Cherryglitter! good luck! And to Prayinforbaby as well!

I wonder how Hannah is getting on?

As for me, I am not one of the buses, but I have over a week now and I am going to stop rushing him. He's obviously like his Dad and is a bit shy!


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats to chetnaz who had her twin boys a few days ago xx

Was she a July Mummy? I haven't got her on the list


----------



## Tudor Rose

goodluck ladies! im so jealous lol :haha:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i feel lost not belonging in here anymore:( will u all hurry up and pop please haha


----------



## sore-boobs

2 weeks to go today, 14days sounds so much better. hope you are all well.


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> i feel lost not belonging in here anymore:( will u all hurry up and pop please haha

:haha: i'm working on it!


----------



## kirstylm

Oooh good luck cherryglitter!!!

Well I had weird pains last night and lots of pressure down there too couldn't sit or lay without it hurting.

Woke up in the night also suddenly an had really bad pain in my pelvis/belly which I can only describe as what I think a contraction may feel like?! Had to breathe thru the pain and at that point I crapped myself thinking oh my god this is it, I'm guna go into labour! Went back to sleep and woken up this morning to just more pressure!! Urgh! 

So I'm still here and still waiting! :-(


----------



## mightyspu

ooh Kirsty, hope you get more signs today! 

Danielle, you are always welcome in here lovely, do we get to see pics of your beautiful daughter?


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i dont realy want pics of her on the net is there a way i can put a pic up an take it strate bk off


----------



## lorismith88

hello ladies!! just to let you know i had my gorgeous little boy 15 days early on the 28th June!!

Sol James William Forbes 6lb 11.5 oz xxxxxxx


----------



## justmarried24

Good luck to all mummies who are in labour! Wish it was me!! 
Mightyspu Im not sure if Im on your list chic....I'm due 15/7 pink bump - thanks hun

xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thats her<<<<<<


----------



## shortie1990

xdaniellexpx said:


> thats her<<<<<<

gorgeous! xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes a lil doll quite jaundis tho


----------



## rihanna

morning everyone im just checking in.

Good luck to those in labour or the beginnings!! and congrads to lorismith on your little one.

Sounds like a lot of you have stuff going on...

I have been to MW this morning..got my sweep she said cervix was short and low, she could feel the membrane sac? and i was 2cm easy , stretched to 3cm.

Hope this means im gonna go soon...? Im off to the shops now in the car for a paper and a rest before i start walking.x.x.x

Have a good day girls x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> morning everyone im just checking in.
> 
> Good luck to those in labour or the beginnings!! and congrads to lorismith on your little one.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you have stuff going on...
> 
> I have been to MW this morning..got my sweep she said cervix was short and low, she could feel the membrane sac? and i was 2cm easy , stretched to 3cm.
> 
> Hope this means im gonna go soon...? Im off to the shops now in the car for a paper and a rest before i start walking.x.x.x
> 
> Have a good day girls x

hopefuly!

how was the sweep? ive got mine tomorrow, and i'm dreading it!


----------



## rihanna

actually not bad at all! Didnt hurt in the slightest just rather odd feeling?! I think she was trying to be gentle with me though?

just totally relax and its easier x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> actually not bad at all! Didnt hurt in the slightest just rather odd feeling?! I think she was trying to be gentle with me though?
> 
> just totally relax and its easier x

yeh thanks :) still dreading it though but atleast will find out if theres anythin happenin in the slightest, not that i've felt the slightest twinge or anything :dohh:


----------



## kirstylm

Well done lorismith and danielle!!

Hopefully we will all start dropping like flies now seems to be a lot going on! Fingers crossed!!!

Rihanna - that all sounds very promising! Good luck keep us posted! 

Mightyspu - I hope ur right and things do get moving now but again this morning it's all kinda tailed off just got lots of pressure.


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> thats her<<<<<<

Oh did I miss the pic???? NO!!! Lol :haha: wanna see the baby too.
Danielle -we miss u too, will be nice when we can meet up in the baby forums but unti lthen pls come back in and visit as often as you like :hugs:

CherryG Oh hun -so excited for you :happydance::happydance: -keep us updated if you can, SO wish it was me. Good Luck xx

TudorRose - sounding promising too hun all the best xx

Yeah and I wonder how Hannah is getting on -maybe had her lil baby by now.

Rihanna - glad your sweep went well and hope it starts off real labour soon, 2-3cm is a good start .GL xx

Congrats to LoriSmith on the birth of Sol -well done hun :hugs:

I thought chetnaz was on our list but nope :nope::nope: -just saw that she was 3 weeks early with her babies and presumed :blush::blush:but congrats to her anyways I s'pose lol haha

I have had nothing again, no twinges, nothing!!! :nope::nope: Baby and me are in for the long haul definitely, s opls dont ALL go running off to have babies too soon -it will be quiet in here just me lol 

Have a good day ladies -lets get some baby's popped out haha
xxxx


----------



## LukeandJo

I was expecting to see at least a couple more births today!
Still 32


----------



## wannabubba#4

LukeandJo said:


> I was expecting to see at least a couple more births today!
> Still 32

33 including Lorismith and a few more in the pipeline by the sounds of it 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

C'mon babies lol :haha:

xx


----------



## LukeandJo

The list is slowly getting smaller!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im convinced im going to go over, my last 2 pregnancies were easy and babies came before due date, this one has been difficult with a stubborn baby so i think i.l go all the way plus a few days. im off for a walk to the shops pick up some magazines and something nice to drink :)


----------



## LukeandJo

I reckon our baby will be early as well.


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> yeh thanks :) still dreading it though but atleast will find out if theres anythin happenin in the slightest, not that i've felt the slightest twinge or anything :dohh:


I hadnt had a twinge or anything either i was sure she would say cervix was back or posterior or what ever it is.xx


----------



## rihanna

wannabubba you are so good remembering what everyone has said!! You replyu to everyone individually how good is your memory!!


----------



## xSophieBx

Had my sweep today.. Babies head it really low, im 2cm dialated, she could feel the waters above babies head and she done a proper long sweep and swept right round the babies head... Feel sick now! Hopefully it works.. Good luck to all u other fed up ladies xx


----------



## rihanna

good luck sophie b, how far overdue are you x


----------



## emsiee

Oooooh rhianna, 2-3cm dilated! :) Glad sweep went well and things kick off soon. Hope it works for you too Sophie xx

Ive got MW tomorrow and have decided im gonna ask if I can have one too.

Shortie, Im kinda dreading having one too, but I think the pros outweight the cons for me xx I need this baby out now


----------



## rihanna

I work in the surgery where i am a patient so the MW that i saw today for the sweep is also my collegue!! Strangest bit was stripping off in front of her?!


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> I work in the surgery where i am a patient so the MW that i saw today for the sweep is also my collegue!! Strangest bit was stripping off in front of her?!


Thats quite good, if not a bit strange too! I would have been mega embarressed....:blush: Im really shy when it comes to this kinda thing..(says me who is gonna give birth very shortly..lol!)


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive invented a new walk its called the bounce walk i was walking with a bit of a skip/bounce get this baby out! :haha:


----------



## rihanna

sounds good tudor!

i canr be bothered walking so im wondering if swaying has the same effect on the pelvis??


----------



## shortie1990

Hi ladies, I'm still here, been for a wobble round asda with my sister takes my mind of the fact this baby should be out by now!!hope we are all still sane haha Xx


----------



## MickyMoo

Hi all thank for any comments left for me on here i will be sure to fine them and read them ! I had a baby girl by c section on my due date after 18 LONG hours of labour ! 

Any way im just letting you all know x_hannah_x has had her baby today she arrived 3:28this morning 7lb 9, really quick labour 7 1/2hours 

xx


----------



## emsiee

MickyMoo said:


> Hi all thank for any comments left for me on here i will be sure to fine them and read them ! I had a baby girl by c section on my due date after 18 LONG hours of labour !
> 
> Any way im just letting you all know x_hannah_x has had her baby today she arrived 3:28this morning 7lb 9, really quick labour 7 1/2hours
> 
> xx

Oh my God! Congrats to you both xx


----------



## rihanna

thats what we like to hear! 

Congrads to Hannah and if ive not already said it to you too mickymoo!


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations to mickeymoo and hannah! any news on CherryG???

had constant menstraul cramps all day since 2amish this morning they are so uncomfortable but my bump doesnt feel tight, the cramps are all over my bump! they are quite uncomfortable i wish this baby would decide what shes doing!


----------



## emsiee

Tudor Rose said:


> congratulations to mickeymoo and hannah! any news on CherryG???

I think shes been sent home. Not sure why though..:shrug: Proudmum updated the other thread. x


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats to Hannah and mickymoo!!

Poor cherryglitter- hope she's ok!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Hannah -woohoo, and nice to hear rom you Mickeymoo- thanks for the update
TudorRose -no way you are going over with your history- I reckon within the next week for you or even sooner if the twinges are anything to go by lol

Really hope cherryG is okay but if her waters only went at 1am this morning they'd be happy to let her labour at home and return when established, so hopefully that's all it is

xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies, how is everyone. Havent really been able to post much since LO arriving. What have i missed, anyone had their babies yet? 

Missing 3rd Tri looooaadddsss! Missing being pregnant as well lol

Hope everyone is keeping ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Missing being pregnant as well lol

Crazy woman! :haha: congratulations xx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Tudor Rose said:


> mumexpctinno3 said:
> 
> 
> Missing being pregnant as well lol
> 
> Crazy woman! :haha: congratulations xxClick to expand...

I know i know! lol Its so wierd though, like t the end of your pregnancy it really drags and when theyre here it goes way too fast, i want her to stay little forever lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Just read som of the posts, Congrats to Hannah and Mickeymoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crossroads

Congrats to Hannah and Mickeymoo.

My friend from my NCT class has just giving birth. 31 hours of labour followed by a c-section! Ouch.

It makes me wonder, when people say they've had 30+ hours of labour, when did they start counting? From the first pain or from established labour?


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> Congrats to Hannah and Mickeymoo.
> 
> My friend from my NCT class has just giving birth. 31 hours of labour followed by a c-section! Ouch.
> 
> It makes me wonder, when people say they've had 30+ hours of labour, when did they start counting? From the first pain or from established labour?

In my experience it was from first pain lol -because that WAS real pain IMO and not to be sniffed at. My first labour was 26 hours but established (in my notes) was only 18hrs. I still say 26hrs cos the 8 I put in at home felt just as real to me, and I hadn't been examined until arriving at the hospital so wll never really know. When I reached the hospital I was 4cm dilated and having regualr strong contractions 

Same with the next two, 8hrs spent first 2 at home (so 6) and 2 .5 hours but laboured entirely at home and arrived at hospital practically as LO was crowning lol

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> good luck sophie b, how far overdue are you x

Im due today! I was lucky to get 1 on my due date.. Baby must be getting ready just taking her time. Thankyou for the good luck. Lots of good luck for u too :) xx


----------



## Teach123

I am so excited to say that I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl at 2.59am this morning - Daisie Ella after a rather eventful and quick birth!

Contractions started yesterday at 4pm in my back and then waters broke about 7pm so off we went to the birthing centre only to be sent home again as contrations were only 5-10 mins apart. Managed about another hour at home before contractions were coming every 3 mins and I was in agony. The brithing centre was full so had to go to the labor ward. Was checked on arrival and not dilated but contractions on top of each other, and I was crying for pain relief but they wouldnt give me any as they were worried about baby's heartrate. She checked me again after 20 mins and I was 6cm so no wonder I was in agony! Anyway after 28 minutes of active labour she was born with only gas and air. 2nd degree tear but all worth it! Will post picture later :flower:


----------



## rihanna

wow!! 
CONGRADS TEACH!
what a story! Theres hope for us all.well done xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Congratulations teach!! Looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## rihanna

ooh we must be at 35 babies now?


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congratulations :)


----------



## rihanna

we are nearly up to 2000 posts?! who will be the 2000th?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Me??? Haha!

Congratulations to everyone that has given birth. Im still here cooking bby but i have been getting back and stomack pains 2day so im hoping somethink will happen 2night! Fingers crossed! Proberly not with it being my due date! x


----------



## crossroads

Ladybug2009 said:


> Me??? Haha!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has given birth. Im still here cooking bby but i have been getting back and stomack pains 2day so im hoping somethink will happen 2night! Fingers crossed! Proberly not with it being my due date! x

Happy Due Date! x


----------



## crossroads

Teach123 said:


> I am so excited to say that I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl at 2.59am this morning - Daisie Ella after a rather eventful and quick birth!
> 
> Contractions started yesterday at 4pm in my back and then waters broke about 7pm so off we went to the birthing centre only to be sent home again as contrations were only 5-10 mins apart. Managed about another hour at home before contractions were coming every 3 mins and I was in agony. The brithing centre was full so had to go to the labor ward. Was checked on arrival and not dilated but contractions on top of each other, and I was crying for pain relief but they wouldnt give me any as they were worried about baby's heartrate. She checked me again after 20 mins and I was 6cm so no wonder I was in agony! Anyway after 28 minutes of active labour she was born with only gas and air. 2nd degree tear but all worth it! Will post picture later :flower:

Wow congrats! Was this your first baby?

What was wrong with baby's heartrate so they couldn't give you pain relief? I didn't even know that happened!


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> Teach123 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited to say that I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl at 2.59am this morning - Daisie Ella after a rather eventful and quick birth!
> 
> Contractions started yesterday at 4pm in my back and then waters broke about 7pm so off we went to the birthing centre only to be sent home again as contrations were only 5-10 mins apart. Managed about another hour at home before contractions were coming every 3 mins and I was in agony. The brithing centre was full so had to go to the labor ward. Was checked on arrival and not dilated but contractions on top of each other, and I was crying for pain relief but they wouldnt give me any as they were worried about baby's heartrate. She checked me again after 20 mins and I was 6cm so no wonder I was in agony! Anyway after 28 minutes of active labour she was born with only gas and air. 2nd degree tear but all worth it! Will post picture later :flower:
> 
> Wow congrats! Was this your first baby?
> 
> What was wrong with baby's heartrate so they couldn't give you pain relief? I didn't even know that happened!Click to expand...

Sometimes, if they can't stabilise the heart rate they perform a c section. I imagine they were holding off on the pain relief in case they had to take her in to surgery and use anaesthetic.


----------



## mightyspu

hello all! well it looks like our buses arrived! congrats to you all, now, who was it,
Teach, Hannah and lori! 

I have been to see one of my new nephews today. He is beautiful! :cloud9: very hard to cuddle a newborn with a bump though! Will give him proper cuddles soon.


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teach123 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited to say that I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl at 2.59am this morning - Daisie Ella after a rather eventful and quick birth!
> 
> Contractions started yesterday at 4pm in my back and then waters broke about 7pm so off we went to the birthing centre only to be sent home again as contrations were only 5-10 mins apart. Managed about another hour at home before contractions were coming every 3 mins and I was in agony. The brithing centre was full so had to go to the labor ward. Was checked on arrival and not dilated but contractions on top of each other, and I was crying for pain relief but they wouldnt give me any as they were worried about baby's heartrate. She checked me again after 20 mins and I was 6cm so no wonder I was in agony! Anyway after 28 minutes of active labour she was born with only gas and air. 2nd degree tear but all worth it! Will post picture later :flower:
> 
> Wow congrats! Was this your first baby?
> 
> What was wrong with baby's heartrate so they couldn't give you pain relief? I didn't even know that happened!Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, if they can't stabilise the heart rate they perform a c section. I imagine they were holding off on the pain relief in case they had to take her in to surgery and use anaesthetic.Click to expand...

Having an epidural is compatible with having a c-section yeah?


----------



## mightyspu

yeah but an epi takes a while to work, and administer. Would be a bit pointless if they put it in and then took her straight to theatre. Also, she never said she was asking for an epi, could've been pethedin or similar............ :shrug:


----------



## kirstylm

Congratualtions Teach123!!! And everyone else who has had their babies oin the last few days!!

Well I have been in the garden all day just finished now, been digging and planting, weeding etc am shattered so if that doesnt bring baby on I dont know what will!!

Still having the major, painful movements from bubs and the stabby pains in leg, pelvis and privates. Also got back pain again. 

Other than that NOTHING!!!


----------



## rihanna

I think sometimes some of the drugs - pethadine, diamorphine can slow bubs heartrate too cant they???


----------



## rihanna

Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx


----------



## kirstylm

rihanna said:


> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx

I think it can take up to a few days for a sweep to work hun.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo - another bubba thats fab news!! 35 and counting yay!!

Congrats teach- love the name too, Daisie -so pretty and looking forward to pics.
Sounds like a fab labour n birth too.
Well done mummy!!

Right who's next ?? lol - cherryg ,Rhianna, TudorRose maybe????
and we haven't had many born on their actual due date (2 I think only) so could be you Ladybug !!! 

So exciting - I so look forward to coming into this thread to read about more babies arriving xxx Just hope its me soon -DH is bringing in a hot curry, a pineapple, I have my RLT and we are planning an early night too :winkwink::winkwink:

Haha - so far none of these have worked but hell I love a curry, always partial to an early night :winkwink::winkwink: (spd not too bothersome) and dont at all mind RLT or pineapple 

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i wouldnt hold my breath on my baby coming yet was getting tightenings every 13 mins and then they stopped! AGAIN! ive decided im going to ignore any cramps etc now!


----------



## rihanna

kirstylm said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx
> 
> I think it can take up to a few days for a sweep to work hun.Click to expand...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx
> 
> I think it can take up to a few days for a sweep to work hun.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:haha:Click to expand...

U not got no niggly feelings? I had my sweep around 10ish this morn too and ive had dull achey period like pains all day... still got them.. & thats about it! Also ive had a huge increase in discharge.. its thicker this time as ive been have clear for days.. so im hoping its the start neway! xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Oh & I meant to say they say it can take 48 hours for sweep.. U got another 1 booked? Im having another friday if I havent gone into labour by then xx


----------



## Teach123

Her heartrate kept deceleratng with my contractions but I couldnt keep the trace on as I was only comfortable when bent over for the pain. They offered my pethadine but because of babies decels they wouldnt give it to me. Still cant believe I managed to get to 6cm with no pain relief. All of the midwives came to see me afterwards and said they couldnt believe how quickly I had gone from 0 to 6 and then to have her especially as its my first. I put it down to the raspbery leaf tea I have been taking since 34 weeks!

At times I didnt think I could do it and Im not gonna lie it bloody hurt but as soon as the head is out it is a huge relief! 

Will keep an eye out for this thread as interested to see how you are all doing. Hopefully you will all be mummies soon too! :cloud9:


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Teach, you must have been so proud of yourself, I'm proud of you and I have never met you! as I type I am on my last mug of RLT of the day, so very glad to see you are praising it! although I didn't start until 36 weeks, I hope I have done enough!


----------



## crossroads

rihanna said:


> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx

what's it like having a sweep? what's it feel like?


----------



## crossroads

Teach123 said:


> Her heartrate kept deceleratng with my contractions but I couldnt keep the trace on as I was only comfortable when bent over for the pain. They offered my pethadine but because of babies decels they wouldnt give it to me. Still cant believe I managed to get to 6cm with no pain relief. All of the midwives came to see me afterwards and said they couldnt believe how quickly I had gone from 0 to 6 and then to have her especially as its my first. I put it down to the raspbery leaf tea I have been taking since 34 weeks!
> 
> At times I didnt think I could do it and Im not gonna lie it bloody hurt but as soon as the head is out it is a huge relief!
> 
> Will keep an eye out for this thread as interested to see how you are all doing. Hopefully you will all be mummies soon too! :cloud9:

well done. you're an inspiration. did they offer an epidural?

What does raspbery leaf tea do?


----------



## rihanna

xSophieBx said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx
> 
> I think it can take up to a few days for a sweep to work hun.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> U not got no niggly feelings? I had my sweep around 10ish this morn too and ive had dull achey period like pains all day... still got them.. & thats about it! Also ive had a huge increase in discharge.. its thicker this time as ive been have clear for days.. so im hoping its the start neway! xxClick to expand...

not really any niggles that i can say is anything diffrent to what i always feel for weeks, i had some brown mucousy stuff at first (bloody show?) but not much!? I guess i just expected something more?! Maybe it will pick up....FINGERS CROSSED!

I have another on Thursday x


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx
> 
> what's it like having a sweep? what's it feel like?Click to expand...


For me it wasnt painfull at all but i was very relaxed. It just felt like pressure when she was doing the sweep bit, didnt feel like she swept all the way round if you know what i mean?! LOL but i think she was trying to be gentle with me!!


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> What does raspbery leaf tea do?

Its supposed to strengthen the uterus so contractions are more effective and shorten the 2nd stage of labour x


----------



## Teach123

I said i didnt want an epidural but would of have one probably had it been offered when I was dilating so fast!

Raspberrry leaf tea helps to ripen te cervix making the 2nd stage of labour shorter. Mine was only 28 minutes!


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> Well its 5pm here now, i had my sweep at 10am and i feel nothing!! BUGGER! shouldnt something be happening by now? xx
> 
> I think it can take up to a few days for a sweep to work hun.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> U not got no niggly feelings? I had my sweep around 10ish this morn too and ive had dull achey period like pains all day... still got them.. & thats about it! Also ive had a huge increase in discharge.. its thicker this time as ive been have clear for days.. so im hoping its the start neway! xxClick to expand...
> 
> not really any niggles that i can say is anything diffrent to what i always feel for weeks, i had some brown mucousy stuff at first (bloody show?) but not much!? I guess i just expected something more?! Maybe it will pick up....FINGERS CROSSED!
> 
> I have another on Thursday xClick to expand...

Well it can take up to 48hours so just give it time.. sounds promising thou! Lots of :dust: for us.. Good luck xxx


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Teach!!! 

Im not lookig forward to my MW appointment at all tomorrow

Rhianna, there is hope yet hun...it can take up to 48 hrs for a sweep to work, after that, if nothing has happened, then its doubtful it will after that x


----------



## rihanna

Did you not need any sweeps with your no#1 emsie?


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> Did you not need any sweeps with your no#1 emsie?

No, it happened spontaneously for me. Shame it wont this time though!


----------



## rihanna

were you overdue too ? x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

am i mad 2 say i want 2 doit all again


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> were you overdue too ? x

Yes, 3 days over x


----------



## rihanna

well you have tonight left dont forget!! you never know. fingers crossed xxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

No Danielle, if anything, it's good to hear that it was all worth it!


----------



## rihanna

yeah i bet we are all saying it soon!!


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it was the best experiance of my life and my bleeding has stoped stiches nealy heald i feel soo gooodddd ha


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> well you have tonight left dont forget!! you never know. fingers crossed xxxxxxxx

Im crossing my toes too!!!!! c`mon baby........tonight would be good

Orrr Danielle, its nice to hear someone saying they would do it all again so soon afterwards...I certainly wasnt saying that until about 3 years after...LOL


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i was sayin it in labour and she was stuck 4 2 hrs <<


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> well you have tonight left dont forget!! you never know. fingers crossed xxxxxxxx
> 
> Im crossing my toes too!!!!! c`mon baby........tonight would be good
> 
> Orrr Danielle, its nice to hear someone saying they would do it all again so soon afterwards...I certainly wasnt saying that until about 3 years after...LOLClick to expand...

Me neither lol :haha::haha: - I was in a state of shock for days haha and was sure my DD would be an only child haha -just aswell you do forget or I wouldn't be onto number 4 now 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Danielle, she is BEAUTIFUL! 

I want a baby now!


----------



## emsiee

wannabubba#4 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> well you have tonight left dont forget!! you never know. fingers crossed xxxxxxxx
> 
> Im crossing my toes too!!!!! c`mon baby........tonight would be good
> 
> Orrr Danielle, its nice to hear someone saying they would do it all again so soon afterwards...I certainly wasnt saying that until about 3 years after...LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Me neither lol :haha::haha: - I was in a state of shock for days haha and was sure my DD would be an only child haha -just aswell you do forget or I wouldn't be onto number 4 now
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: Isnt it just......I really admire you having laboured 3 times and are about to do it again! Im more nervous this time around (think its because I know whats coming) 

I know Im a wimp...:blush:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

she looks like a little chunk on that ha she loves sleeping on my chest she will sleep thew a bottle ha


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> well you have tonight left dont forget!! you never know. fingers crossed xxxxxxxx
> 
> Im crossing my toes too!!!!! c`mon baby........tonight would be good
> 
> Orrr Danielle, its nice to hear someone saying they would do it all again so soon afterwards...I certainly wasnt saying that until about 3 years after...LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Me neither lol :haha::haha: - I was in a state of shock for days haha and was sure my DD would be an only child haha -just aswell you do forget or I wouldn't be onto number 4 now
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Isnt it just......I really admire you having laboured 3 times and are about to do it again! Im more nervous this time around (think its because I know whats coming)
> 
> I know Im a wimp...:blush:Click to expand...

I too have my moments haha - and I know from past experience that there WILL be a OMFG moment when I remember exactly what its like haha:haha::haha: but thankfully when that happened in the last 2 labours I was already in transition and baby popped out shortly afterwards 
:hugs::hugs: xx
You'll be fine hun, second time around is MUCH easier, honest!!!

Dannielle -just noticed your avater wow she IS stunning, such a cutie pie xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Girls I am still here :(
Just updated my thread. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

shes my princesss such an amazing feeling i love beeing a mummyyy :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> shes my princesss such an amazing feeling i love beeing a mummyyy :D

You sound so proud, and rightly so. I cant wait for my turn, I love the smell of newborns ,their wee fat feet, cute button noses. Oh SO excited!!!

xx :hugs:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

wee feel my lo has got cannous haha sp there 2 big shes in tiny baby clothes think ill have 2 cut the feet off them soon


----------



## cherryglitter

xdaniellexpx said:


> shes my princesss such an amazing feeling i love beeing a mummyyy :D

She is a little cutie!!!!! Well done hun, you sound really made up xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Cherry! you poor love. hope that it's not too much longer for you. :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

Same! Getting really tired out now, keep having is it isnt it moments and it's just making me so tired and emotional :(
I feel like such a idiot! xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Ahh danielle - beautiful u must be very proud!!

Cherry - u poor thing i thought u would be well on ur way by now - i feel pissed off today too just started a rant thread lol!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

kirstylm said:


> Ahh danielle - beautiful u must be very proud!!
> 
> Cherry - u poor thing i thought u would be well on ur way by now - i feel pissed off today too just started a rant thread lol!!!

I just posted on it lol! :) 
Major hugs to all of us! I think we all need it! xxx


----------



## rihanna

good luck cherry, what a crappy day u had . fingers crossed xxx


----------



## sore-boobs

wow 35 babies! i had a mw appointment today and baby is big and has come unengaged, im so disapointed. shes been engaged since 34weeks and now shes floating. was anyone else unengaged at 38weeks?


----------



## mightyspu

Cherry, don't feel daft, I would've been straight to the midwife unit myself! and I'm sure other ladies would've to!


----------



## vac_uk

i feel the same ladies, hopefully not much longer for either of us xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i am soo proud feel like cryin when i look at her ha. hurrry up babiesss


----------



## wannabubba#4

Think its only natural to feel emotional especially at these late stages
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have just had a madras curry -very spicy one at that -hot hot hot haha :haha: followed by another cuppa RLT -gonna get amother one in a mo too; DH is away to buy a pineapple (cos he forgot it earlier :growlmad:) and then an early night :winkwink: tonight too so fx'd xxxxx

My DH has 2 weeks paternity and 1 week annual leave booked starting next Monday and his work have said they cannot let him have the time off afterwards as they have too many managers on holiday in Aug. I am livid!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: With him for NOT standing up for his rights but with them for being asses too. I hope Lo arrives this week or next in which yay!! all is fine but if I go over and need to be induced on 23rd July (T+10) then he'll only have 1 week off time left!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! And what if I have to have a c-section or soemthing?? Grrrrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad:
They take it from my matB1 that EDD is 13th July so thats when they arranged for his paternity leave -are they for real????? Dont they know 70% of babies come late?

Oh well rant over, baby better just get a move on, DH is getting jumped the second he comes back in -not sure what for first though, DTD or pineapple lol :haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

I have a piece of advice for everyone before they go into labor... some hospitals wont let you eat once you're admitted. So eat a BIG meal before you go in-- even if the contractions are horrible. 

I had a simple sausage biscuit and didn't get to eat until 14 hours after. I was starving the moment I got in there. 
You'll need the energy! :hugs:


----------



## kirstylm

wannabubba#4 said:


> Think its only natural to feel emotional especially at these late stages
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have just had a madras curry -very spicy one at that -hot hot hot haha :haha: followed by another cuppa RLT -gonna get amother one in a mo too; DH is away to buy a pineapple (cos he forgot it earlier :growlmad:) and then an early night :winkwink: tonight too so fx'd xxxxx
> 
> My DH has 2 weeks paternity and 1 week annual leave booked starting next Monday and his work have said they cannot let him have the time off afterwards as they have too many managers on holiday in Aug. I am livid!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: With him for NOT standing up for his rights but with them for being asses too. I hope Lo arrives this week or next in which yay!! all is fine but if I go over and need to be induced on 23rd July (T+10) then he'll only have 1 week off time left!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! And what if I have to have a c-section or soemthing?? Grrrrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad:
> They take it from my matB1 that EDD is 13th July so thats when they arranged for his paternity leave -are they for real????? Dont they know 70% of babies come late?
> 
> Oh well rant over, baby better just get a move on, DH is getting jumped the second he comes back in -not sure what for first though, DTD or pineapple lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> xx

OMG what a bunch of numpties!!!!! Thats so not on!!! I hope then that ur baby comes at the right time for u both! FX


----------



## rihanna

thanks nicola, just decided to finish off tea with a pan du chocolat!


----------



## kirstylm

Ahh I feel better now, hubby just slipped me a Toffee Crisp that he got for me on his way home with a very scared look on his face as Ive been so moody today! Bless him, feel bad now


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> thanks nicola, just decided to finish off tea with a pan du chocolat!

mmmm


----------



## shortie1990

Evening ladies, I'm still here - and yet again not a bloody peep!!

Got my midwife at 10.30 tomorrow for a sweep...i'm very nervous!

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Dont be nervous, U gotta relax, Its honestly not painful its just uncomfortable but its bearable! Good luck. Im still hoping for some more signs from my sweep.. xx


----------



## shortie1990

ill try,eeek, i hope it works and LO comes soon im really fed up now!


----------



## 1babygirl1987

its got to be all of our times soon!feel like im constantly just waiting...........!!!!and then nothing! need to have my show at least !!!x


----------



## shortie1990

ive not had anythin, no show, no pain, no nothin! arggghhh come on baba!!


----------



## 1babygirl1987

oh no :( !!! i have been having pains on/off and keep getting excited and then they go! its so frustrating! i hope it happens soon for you! think im going to be pulling my hair out if i go overdue! got a sweep booked for the day after my due date so hoping that will hurry things along if i havent gone by then! the time is dragginggggggggggggg!!!!!xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Evening ladies, I'm still here - and yet again not a bloody peep!!
> 
> Got my midwife at 10.30 tomorrow for a sweep...i'm very nervous!
> 
> xx

Oh Good Luck for 2morro -hope your sweep does the trick xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, I'm still here - and yet again not a bloody peep!!
> 
> Got my midwife at 10.30 tomorrow for a sweep...i'm very nervous!
> 
> xx
> 
> Oh Good Luck for 2morro -hope your sweep does the trick xxClick to expand...

i hope so too! :cry:


----------



## xSophieBx

The first thing my midwife said to me when she got to mine today was shes not known anything like it, shes got so many women demanding sweeps cos everyone seems to be going over and shes never done so many b4! How odd.. Good luck to us all xx


----------



## shortie1990

haha, just hope it actually kick starts something :D


----------



## rihanna

well still no pains or nothing here but i have had some bloody show i think....it was browny more then red tho? does this matter?


----------



## cherryglitter

think browny is good to be honest.. :) means its old blood which meansss your plug could be coming away?! i think im a midwife now i've seen so bloody many of them lol! xxxxx


----------



## rihanna

lol you must have picked something up!


----------



## cherryglitter

hahaha im nearly ready to start a degree in midwifery lol!
xxxx


----------



## rihanna

cherryglitter said:


> think browny is good to be honest.. :) means its old blood which meansss your plug could be coming away?! i think im a midwife now i've seen so bloody many of them lol! xxxxx


good, i didnt know if it still counts if it comes away after a sweep as its just coming away cos of the exam? LOL

anyway im hoping i get some pains start tonight but we will see!!

night all x


----------



## shortie1990

Hey ladies, hope there's some more babies on their way!
I can't sleep, just led here and keep constantly havin to get up for a wee! Arrgghh
Baby is goin nuts no idea what he's gettin uop to in there! 

Fingers crossed this sweep actually does somethin tomorrow!

X


----------



## rihanna

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I have woken up and still nothing, not a pain or anything. I am so deflated and just want to cry i really got my hopes up after my sweep yesturday and being so 'favourable'. I am gutted.sorry i dont have much positive to say....

Hope you have a good day ladies and something happenes x


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Rihanna, lovey I am sorry you are feeling so low (and that you are up so early, what is it with us?) Have yourself a nice pamper day, do your hair and nails and do nice things. INDULGE! I'd like to come over and give you a hug. :hugs:

Shortie, best of luck for your sweep today.


----------



## rihanna

Thanks Spu :hugs:

Have a good day


----------



## Tudor Rose

Oh im sorry no development Rihanna.

well yesterday i walked, i squated, i ate spicy food, i DTD inc NS, i had a hot bath, i even carried my 5 yr old son upstairs to bed when he fell asleep on my knee. and guess what! NOTHING, i didnt even wake with cramps last night! :( i read if you have fears of child birth it can delay labour so i relaxed in the bath for ages and was calm and told the baby she can come. 

so today i.l walk, i,l squat, im even eying up the kids trampoline! lol. i.l bath again too instead of shower, dont think i could face DTD again, how bad does that sound!

i dont feel great today though. i feel sick and go a blinding head and im exhausted! DS was born ast 38 weeks dont think this will follow suit.


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies - still naff all from me, thansk spu, will update about my sweep later, appointment is at 10.30, feeling very tired, really bad night, was up and down to the loo like a bloody yoyo!!

Xxx


----------



## rihanna

Tudor Rose said:


> , i DTD inc NS,

whats NS? x
GL for today


----------



## rihanna

good luck shortie and queenemsie for your sweeps x


----------



## shortie1990

i'm very nervous, i'm either gonna be very very very very deflated tonight when its done sod all...or i'm gonna be in pain :haha:

i really want it to work! its weird, people ive asked about it, its either worked like instantly...or not worked what so ever.. my aunty was in labour within two hours, and another whithin the hour...i suppose it all could be a coinsidence i suppose and was going to go into labour anyway..

we'll soon see! lol
x


----------



## rihanna

Im sure it will work for you shortie , its a horrible deflated feeling if it doesnt. I shouldnt have pinned so much hope on it i suppose. 

:-(


----------



## shortie1990

i woke up yesterday morning, and for a split second, i was like...oh crap, i'm still pregnant (obviously i know he's not just going to pop out in the night, it was more dissapointment that it was another day, and nothing had happened during the night lol)

aarrgggghhhh

its only 7 am!!


----------



## rihanna

im off back to bed, feeling sorry for myself now :cry:


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> im off back to bed, feeling sorry for myself now :cry:

I would, but then i'd not be awake in time for the midwife :haha: so im trying to keep myself awake!

:coffee:


----------



## emsiee

Morning people!

Rhianna, so sorry things havent progressed for you...hope they do REALLY soon!
Shortie, Tons of goodluck with your sweep today.
Well, turns out I wont be needing my sweep today...:yipee: My waters broke last night at 9pm....couldnt believe it!!! It didnt happen first time round.
So phoned hospital and went down...defo waters...:happydance: so put me on trace to check LO, BP fine, urine etc... temp a bit high though so had to stay till it came down.
Finally, It did and off we toddled home just after midnight. Ive had one contraction an hour but its not regular enough, so if things havent improved by 6.30pm, Im being induced....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Just gotta wait for the pains now, but at least Im gonna have LO by tonight/tomorrow at the latest.
Hope everyone is well. xxxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

queenemsie said:


> Morning people!
> 
> Rhianna, so sorry things havent progressed for you...hope they do REALLY soon!
> Shortie, Tons of goodluck with your sweep today.
> Well, turns out I wont be needing my sweep today...:yipee: My waters broke last night at 9pm....couldnt believe it!!! It didnt happen first time round.
> So phoned hospital and went down...defo waters...:happydance: so put me on trace to check LO, BP fine, urine etc... temp a bit high though so had to stay till it came down.
> Finally, It did and off we toddled home just after midnight. Ive had one contraction an hour but its not regular enough, so if things havent improved by 6.30pm, Im being induced....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Just gotta wait for the pains now, but at least Im gonna have LO by tonight/tomorrow at the latest.
> Hope everyone is well. xxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

fantastic news!! good luck!

x


----------



## MRSTJ

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well this morning.
Good luck queenemsie, looking forward to your next update. 
Well ive got my sweep this morning and im really nervous, its at 9.15 so not long to wait now, but good luck shortie1990 and anyone else who is having a sweep today. hopefully it will get things started xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

rihanna said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> , i DTD inc NS,
> 
> whats NS? x
> GL for todayClick to expand...

Nipple stimulation. lol

just had a message off my mum :( my nan has been diagnosed with Dementia, i knew she had it anyway as i work with the elderly and knew the signs just not nice it being confirmed. so could do with a huge positive like giving birth! 

not long for queenesmie!!:flower: good luck hun!


----------



## xSophieBx

Well since my sweep yesterday I woke in the night and felt a lil gush, turned the light on & my knickers were soaked but bed was fine so couldnt of been my proper waters.. put a towel under me to be safe thou.. woke this morning and same thing happened so Im wondering if my waters are leaking.. I dont know whether to ring the hosp or not.. wot would u ladies do?
Sorry to hear nothing is happening for some of u still.. Im sure it will very soon xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

I.d ring the hospital just to let them know, they might suggest you popping into antenatal clinic at the hospital for a check up. good luck!


----------



## Janidog

Fantastic news queenemsie :happydance: hopefully you won't need to be induced.

As for me - well of course nothing as its too early :haha: but I have been working part-time for a few weeks which has been nice, but now im back working full-time and won't be on mat leave until my LO decides to make an appearance or I have to be induced, also I was hoping to have 3 weeks mat leave afterwards, but looks like I will have 1 week off before returning to work again (i do get to bring LO with me but its not the same) :cry:


----------



## saraxx

Tudor Rose said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> , i DTD inc NS,
> 
> whats NS? x
> GL for todayClick to expand...
> 
> Nipple stimulation. lol
> 
> just had a message off my mum :( my nan has been diagnosed with Dementia, i knew she had it anyway as i work with the elderly and knew the signs just not nice it being confirmed. so could do with a huge positive like giving birth!
> 
> not long for queenesmie!!:flower: good luck hun!Click to expand...


sorry to hear about your nan, i no how it feels as we dealt with my nan for years and she had dementia, is it just the early stages?


----------



## kirstylm

Good luck queensemie!! 

I'm sti here nothing going on blah!!!


----------



## justmarried24

Good luck Queenemsie and anyone else in labour! 
Please send some labout dust my way! 
xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Congratulations to Izzysmummy who had her baby! 

Anyone heard from cherryglitter??0


----------



## Tudor Rose

saraxx said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> , i DTD inc NS,
> 
> whats NS? x
> GL for todayClick to expand...
> 
> Nipple stimulation. lol
> 
> just had a message off my mum :( my nan has been diagnosed with Dementia, i knew she had it anyway as i work with the elderly and knew the signs just not nice it being confirmed. so could do with a huge positive like giving birth!
> 
> not long for queenesmie!!:flower: good luck hun!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about your nan, i no how it feels as we dealt with my nan for years and she had dementia, is it just the early stages?Click to expand...

kinda, shes had it a while, seem to take forever for them to get her diagnosed.


----------



## emsiee

xSophieBx said:


> Well since my sweep yesterday I woke in the night and felt a lil gush, turned the light on & my knickers were soaked but bed was fine so couldnt of been my proper waters.. put a towel under me to be safe thou.. woke this morning and same thing happened so Im wondering if my waters are leaking.. I dont know whether to ring the hosp or not.. wot would u ladies do?
> Sorry to hear nothing is happening for some of u still.. Im sure it will very soon xx

I would phone the hospital....just to be on the safe side. x


----------



## xSophieBx

Yeh I did phone the hosp.. they said it could be my waters but they didnt want me having a wasted journey as its like 40min drive to the hosp so to put a pad on and monitor it and ring back if im still leaking.. but I know this sounds silly but I cant tell now ive put the pad on lol xx


----------



## crossroads

morning chicks :D


----------



## rihanna

Good luck sophie and queenemsie xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here and officially overdue! xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Thankyou u too :) I dont think anything seems to be happening thou.. if it was my waters I would of thought it was soak right thru my pad whereas It feels a lil damp but not major.. I wish they would just gush out so I know wots going on!! I havent lost my plug/bloody show yet.. so Im abit disappointed :( xx


----------



## xSophieBx

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here and officially overdue! xx

Me too.. I was due yesterday as well :( xx


----------



## kirstylm

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here and officially overdue! xx

OH NO! And I mean that nicely, I was hoping for u to be on ur way, sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## merlotgirl

Morning all, 

Terrible night with cramps and massive pressure in my pelvis , bhs and a few contractions thrown in for good measure... After millions to no1s and a no2 (sorry if TMI!!) I managed to go back to sleep to find this morning that they're all but gone haha!! You have to laugh don't you!!

Goodluck to Sophie and queenemsie looking forward to seeing the birth posts!!

Any news from cherryg??
Edit- just seen your post- sorry you are still here hun!!

Tudorrose- sorry to hear about your nan hun. My nan also was diagnosed with this a few years back, so kind of know what you are going through. PM if I can be of any help- if anyone knows about dealing with bad news in this pregnancy it's me.. Take care hun xx


----------



## kirstylm

xSophieBx said:


> Thankyou u too :) I dont think anything seems to be happening thou.. if it was my waters I would of thought it was soak right thru my pad whereas It feels a lil damp but not major.. I wish they would just gush out so I know wots going on!! I havent lost my plug/bloody show yet.. so Im abit disappointed :( xx


Just bear in mind, not everyone has much water. My mum didnt have a gush as she didnt have much it was just all baby.
Also my mum said to me to bear that in mind as I have only put on just over a stone and a half and my bump is very neat and quite small but baby measuring fine so I think its aaaallllllll baby and my mum doesnt think I will have much water in there so not to be alarmed if I dont get a gush!


----------



## emsiee

xSophieBx said:


> Yeh I did phone the hosp.. they said it could be my waters but they didnt want me having a wasted journey as its like 40min drive to the hosp so to put a pad on and monitor it and ring back if im still leaking.. but I know this sounds silly but I cant tell now ive put the pad on lol xx

This is maybe TMI but may help you. Mine is still coming out (its a straw like colour) doesnt smell and is defo not urine (I have no control over it). Im having to change pads every 30 mins or so. If yours is soaking or at least quite wet after about an hour or so, I would say its your waters. Also, its died down since last night (My trousers were wet through and I went through 5 pads in 20mins) As above poster said though, not everyone gets a gush.
Hope this helps hun x


----------



## xSophieBx

kirstylm said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou u too :) I dont think anything seems to be happening thou.. if it was my waters I would of thought it was soak right thru my pad whereas It feels a lil damp but not major.. I wish they would just gush out so I know wots going on!! I havent lost my plug/bloody show yet.. so Im abit disappointed :( xx
> 
> 
> Just bear in mind, not everyone has much water. My mum didnt have a gush as she didnt have much it was just all baby.
> Also my mum said to me to bear that in mind as I have only put on just over a stone and a half and my bump is very neat and quite small but baby measuring fine so I think its aaaallllllll baby and my mum doesnt think I will have much water in there so not to be alarmed if I dont get a gush!Click to expand...

Yeeh this is so true.. I think mines all baby too cos Im not very big and always measure 2cms behind on fundal measurement but I had a scan at 37w and they said she was measuring above average! Hmm maybe it is my waters then! Thankyou :) xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Oooh good luck queenemsie!!! :D 
I really hope things start picking up for all of us! How can we all be overdue lol! xxxx


----------



## xSophieBx

queenemsie said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I did phone the hosp.. they said it could be my waters but they didnt want me having a wasted journey as its like 40min drive to the hosp so to put a pad on and monitor it and ring back if im still leaking.. but I know this sounds silly but I cant tell now ive put the pad on lol xx
> 
> This is maybe TMI but may help you. Mine is still coming out (its a straw like colour) doesnt smell and is defo not urine (I have no control over it). Im having to change pads every 30 mins or so. If yours is soaking or at least quite wet after about an hour or so, I would say its your waters. Also, its died down since last night (My trousers were wet through and I went through 5 pads in 20mins) As above poster said though, not everyone gets a gush.
> Hope this helps hun xClick to expand...

Hmm mines clear, and hasnt even soaked thru the pad that I put on when I got up yet.. Im wondering if mines just hind waters? As my mum lost her hind waters with me first and then went into labour later on and her proper waters broke at the hospital. xx


----------



## kirstylm

xSophieBx said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou u too :) I dont think anything seems to be happening thou.. if it was my waters I would of thought it was soak right thru my pad whereas It feels a lil damp but not major.. I wish they would just gush out so I know wots going on!! I havent lost my plug/bloody show yet.. so Im abit disappointed :( xx
> 
> 
> Just bear in mind, not everyone has much water. My mum didnt have a gush as she didnt have much it was just all baby.
> Also my mum said to me to bear that in mind as I have only put on just over a stone and a half and my bump is very neat and quite small but baby measuring fine so I think its aaaallllllll baby and my mum doesnt think I will have much water in there so not to be alarmed if I dont get a gush!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeeh this is so true.. I think mines all baby too cos Im not very big and always measure 2cms behind on fundal measurement but I had a scan at 37w and they said she was measuring above average! Hmm maybe it is my waters then! Thankyou :) xxClick to expand...

My bubs also measured over a few times too! Oooh its exciting if it is your waters u could be in for some contractions soon too! Keep us posted hun :happydance:


----------



## xSophieBx

Will do :) Not getting hopes up thou cos Im wondering if their just my hind waters after reading queenemsie's description xx


----------



## shortie1990

Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..

:cry:

midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!

So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:

Oh shortie im sorry she couldnt do anything i feel for you honestly altho things can change quickly so dont feel totally deflated :cry::cry: i understand


----------



## xSophieBx

shortie1990 said:


> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:

If his been fine up until today then im sure he'll move back just as quick :) He may even come on his own b4 monday hopefully. My friend had a sweep and everytime the midwife put her fingers up there the babies head moved furthur up so she cldnt do it then and she done one 2 days later and it worked! how come shes leaving it so long? xx


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:
> 
> Oh shortie im sorry she couldnt do anything i feel for you honestly altho things can change quickly so dont feel totally deflated :cry::cry: i understandClick to expand...

:cry::cry::cry: well she said she's gonna try on monday, if that doesnt work, then again on wednesday, but is going to try and book an induction for 42 weeks on monday :cry:

but said to have lots of sex :haha:

I feel even MORE fed up now!


----------



## merlotgirl

shortie1990 said:


> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:

Sorry to hear that hun - hopefully lots of birthball bouncing and wiggling will turn him again and make your cervix more approachable!! Hugs


----------



## shortie1990

merlotgirl said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun - hopefully lots of birthball bouncing and wiggling will turn him again and make your cervix more approachable!! HugsClick to expand...

ive been bouncing loads this last week since i last saw midwife

arrggh so fustrated now :growlmad:


----------



## rihanna

I am a bit cheered up now somethings happening! 

I have back ache - only dull though
Periody cramping just started up - again very dull
Just had to run to loo quickly for no2 (clear out?)
and i thought id had my bloody show last night after sweep but i am in NO DOUBT what 
i just lost was the bloody show TMI ALERT! it was HUGE! loads of it and streak of new blood with old too.

Come on pains pleeeeeease start!!


----------



## shortie1990

xSophieBx said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:
> 
> If his been fine up until today then im sure he'll move back just as quick :) He may even come on his own b4 monday hopefully. My friend had a sweep and everytime the midwife put her fingers up there the babies head moved furthur up so she cldnt do it then and she done one 2 days later and it worked! how come shes leaving it so long? xxClick to expand...

at the centre, they only have midwife clinics on monday and wednesdays, she said it was up to me, i could wait till wednesday, so i was like nooooo try on monday!!


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> I am a bit cheered up now somethings happening!
> 
> I have back ache - only dull though
> Periody cramping just started up - again very dull
> Just had to run to loo quickly for no2 (clear out?)
> and i thought id had my bloody show last night after sweep but i am in NO DOUBT what
> i just lost was the bloody show TMI ALERT! it was HUGE! loads of it and streak of new blood with old too.
> 
> Come on pains pleeeeeease start!!

woo, least some ones progressing!! :D


----------



## cherryglitter

Sorry shortie :(
How crap! Im feeling really miserable today, OH is pissing me off something chronic too. He's moping around like he's bored and it's like... i've been bored for the past TEN WEEKS. :(

Urrrrrrrrgh! xxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Good luck rihanna, it's about time we had another baby on here! I just can't believe there's so many of us overdue :nope:! xxx


----------



## rihanna

i know , my when i saw the MW yesturday she said their was a lot of overdue babies at the mo, she was on a night shift the day before and they didnt have 1 lady ring or come in in a 12 hr shift!


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Sorry shortie :(
> How crap! Im feeling really miserable today, OH is pissing me off something chronic too. He's moping around like he's bored and it's like... i've been bored for the past TEN WEEKS. :(
> 
> Urrrrrrrrgh! xxxx

well my OH is at work so he wont be bothering me till about 6ish :thumbup:

just gonna sit here n feel sorry formyself today :growlmad:


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> i know , my when i saw the MW yesturday she said their was a lot of overdue babies at the mo, she was on a night shift the day before and they didnt have 1 lady ring or come in in a 12 hr shift!

:nope: my god, they are all gonna come at once aren't they

and the hospital will be over crowded

and i wont get my pool birth :growlmad:


----------



## cherryglitter

When I was at the hospital yesterday, it was empty!! There was me and another woman there. I couldn't believe it lol! 
We're all gunna pop at once, I know it! 
Can't wait for my sweep tomorrow, I hope there's something going on down there! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> When I was at the hospital yesterday, it was empty!! There was me and another woman there. I couldn't believe it lol!
> We're all gunna pop at once, I know it!
> Can't wait for my sweep tomorrow, I hope there's something going on down there! xxx

hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## shortie1990

im confused, midwife has written in my notes cervice posterior and not reached, what does this mean? but she said she could feel his head :shrug:


----------



## mrsmartin91

I'm frustrated. I'm duly July 19-so still 2 weeks away, but my legs ache horribly and my lower back does too. It's bloody nightmarish! I can't sleep, but am not any further dilated than I was. blah!


----------



## xSophieBx

Yay rihanna glad sumthing is happening for u :D My cramps seem to have eased off.. guess i'll have to wait for another sweep friday! The 1st thing my midwife said to me wen she got 2 me yesterday was shes never had to do so many sweeps in 1 go b4.. everyones going over & shes never seen nething like it! Great :( xx


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> im confused, midwife has written in my notes cervice posterior and not reached, what does this mean? but she said she could feel his head :shrug:


I think they can feel the babys head but the cervix still not be ready? Im not sure? maybe someone else can shed some light


----------



## LukeandJo

Bump is looking really low today. 37 weeks as well, 3 weeks to go! But I reckon baby is going to be early.


----------



## rihanna

LukeandJo said:


> Bump is looking really low today. 37 weeks as well, 3 weeks to go! But I reckon baby is going to be early.

Hope so for you but a lot of us thought that! I would have put money on it and im 40+5 today x


----------



## mrsmartin91

Hmmm, I wonder why the babies are all going overdue??? Crazy. There is a full moon on the 26th, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## xSophieBx

I wonder if its the heat.. we've all been lazy cos we cant b bothered doing nething so we've been less active which has prevented things from getting moving.. Thats my theory neway! xx


----------



## rihanna

i wonder if its the time of year babies are more likely to go over?! xx


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> im confused, midwife has written in my notes cervice posterior and not reached, what does this mean? but she said she could feel his head :shrug:
> 
> 
> I think they can feel the babys head but the cervix still not be ready? Im not sure? maybe someone else can shed some lightClick to expand...

im really confused i dont get it :S im tryin to google it an nothin is comin up

:cry:


----------



## karenmack

Hi all July mummies my 1st July baby is here at long last at 3.12am this morning called Luca Owen and weighing eight pound 6 ounces and very gorgeous! Hope you are all doing okay x x x


----------



## shortie1990

karenmack said:


> Hi all July mummies my 1st July baby is here at long last at 3.12am this morning called Luca Owen and weighing eight pound 6 ounces and very gorgeous! Hope you are all doing okay x x x

congrats! xxx


----------



## rihanna

congrats karenmack i was just wondering about you xx


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Karen!! :hugs: 

Orrr Shortie, sorry to hear your sweep was unsuccessful hun..hope things go better for you on Monday xx

Rhianna, its looking good!! Since its bloody, I reckon the pains wont be far behind now....:thumbup:

Im still having contractions that are still 30 mins apart :( its looking like i`ll be put on a drip more and more later tonight, but if it means Im gonna meet LO very soon, Im not too fussed..really wanted my body to do it naturally, but never mind!!


----------



## mightyspu

kirstylm said:


> Congratulations to Izzysmummy who had her baby!

Is she on the list? 


shortie1990 said:


> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:

SO sorry Shortie! I have looked in my "what to expect...." book and I think Cervice posterior means lieing back to back? Danielle's baby was b2b, so it's not totally bad news. The book says that you could try getting on all fours and doing some pelvic rocks. It's not proven to work, but it can't hurt. :hugs:



rihanna said:


> I am a bit cheered up now somethings happening!
> 
> I have back ache - only dull though
> Periody cramping just started up - again very dull
> Just had to run to loo quickly for no2 (clear out?)
> and i thought id had my bloody show last night after sweep but i am in NO DOUBT what
> i just lost was the bloody show TMI ALERT! it was HUGE! loads of it and streak of new blood with old too.
> 
> Come on pains pleeeeeease start!!

Woooooooo! Come on Rihanna!



mrsmartin91 said:


> I'm frustrated. I'm duly July 19-so still 2 weeks away, but my legs ache horribly and my lower back does too. It's bloody nightmarish! I can't sleep, but am not any further dilated than I was. blah!

Sorry you are feeling frustrated, hope you feel better soon :hugs:



LukeandJo said:


> Bump is looking really low today. 37 weeks as well, 3 weeks to go! But I reckon baby is going to be early.

Yeah, I thought that! Happy term date, Hope it's a quick one for both of you!



mrsmartin91 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why the babies are all going overdue??? Crazy. There is a full moon on the 26th, so I'm hopeful.

I hope I don't have to wait for the full moon!



karenmack said:


> Hi all July mummies my 1st July baby is here at long last at 3.12am this morning called Luca Owen and weighing eight pound 6 ounces and very gorgeous! Hope you are all doing okay x x x

Congrats Kmack! you must be chuffed! that means July 1st is complete!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh, and good luck to emsie! And to whoever it was that had some water action, I can't keep up this thread is moving so fast!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies, I'm back from the midwife..
> 
> :cry:
> 
> midwife said she couldnt reach the cervix, and said he's not going to be coming any time soon, and he's now turned back to back!! midwife has always commented on how well he's been lying all the way through..and he moves NOW??!!!! arrggghhh!
> 
> So she couldnt do the sweep, and is going to try again on monday :cry:
> 
> SO sorry Shortie! I have looked in my "what to expect...." book and I think Cervice posterior means lieing back to back? Danielle's baby was b2b, so it's not totally bad news. The book says that you could try getting on all fours and doing some pelvic rocks. It's not proven to work, but it can't hurt. :hugs: xClick to expand...

thank you! Midwife said to lean on my birthing ball so im doin that, just sittin anywhere but not the sofa, because it means leanin backwards which is apparently how babies get backto back :shrug: so just tryin to lean forward! lol, and also said lots of sex...but...blahhh :nope:


----------



## merlotgirl

karenmack said:


> Hi all July mummies my 1st July baby is here at long last at 3.12am this morning called Luca Owen and weighing eight pound 6 ounces and very gorgeous! Hope you are all doing okay x x x

Congratulations!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey guys i'm back with a baby :)
hope you're alright
x


----------



## rihanna

woohoo welcome back hannah!! xx


----------



## xSophieBx

R u having any symptoms still rihanna? Mine seem 2 have died down.. pains eased off & I havent been leaking.. Im wondering if it was my hind waters! xx


----------



## rihanna

xSophieBx said:


> R u having any symptoms still rihanna? Mine seem 2 have died down.. pains eased off & I havent been leaking.. Im wondering if it was my hind waters! xx

What exactly is hind waters?:wacko: i know i should know but i thought there was just one waters? LOL

I have had lots more bloody show (i cant believe how much) and backache and cramps come and go but they are only very very mild and not in any pattern.

I have no idea what a contraction feels like or if its just like a period pain? 
I suppose its diffrent for everyone, never had any BH either so not had any tightening type things to compare to?! 

Guess i'll just wait and see.......


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> R u having any symptoms still rihanna? Mine seem 2 have died down.. pains eased off & I havent been leaking.. Im wondering if it was my hind waters! xx
> 
> What exactly is hind waters?:wacko: i know i should know but i thought there was just one waters? LOL
> 
> I have had lots more bloody show (i cant believe how much) and backache and cramps come and go but they are only very very mild and not in any pattern.
> 
> I have no idea what a contraction feels like or if its just like a period pain?
> I suppose its diffrent for everyone, never had any BH either so not had any tightening type things to compare to?!
> 
> Guess i'll just wait and see.......Click to expand...

Their the back waters.. The midwife said on the phone theres nothing they do for hind waters neway.. I dont fully understand it all either lol. But my mum lost her hind waters with me in marks and spencer.. then went into labour later on and her full waters didnt break til she was at hospital! 

I havent had no signs of a plug or show :( So thats a good thing for u.. Yeh my cramps are on off very mild too now.. & I keep getting really bad cramps when I need a wee. 

Ive never had BH either so will have no idea.. I get told contractions feel like period pains.. xxx


----------



## shortie1990

x__Hannah__x said:


> Hey guys i'm back with a baby :)
> hope you're alright
> x

congrats!! great news :) :flower:


----------



## rihanna

xSophieBx said:


> my cramps are on off very mild too now.. & I keep getting really bad cramps when I need a wee.
> 
> Ive never had BH either so will have no idea.. I get told contractions feel like period pains.. xxx

I get them more when i need a wee too & when i go to the loo its like ARGH!

hope they pick up again for you and turn into something for both of us
...well all of us would be nice too!


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> my cramps are on off very mild too now.. & I keep getting really bad cramps when I need a wee.
> 
> Ive never had BH either so will have no idea.. I get told contractions feel like period pains.. xxx
> 
> I get them more when i need a wee too & when i go to the loo its like ARGH!
> 
> hope they pick up again for you and turn into something for both of us
> ...well all of us would be nice too!Click to expand...

Yep same to u :) U've got another sweep tomoz havent u? Ive gotta wait til friday if nothing kicks off.. xx


----------



## kirstylm

x__Hannah__x said:


> Hey guys i'm back with a baby :)
> hope you're alright
> x

Wow well done and congrats xx


----------



## kirstylm

Is this the calm before te storm? Bubs not been wriggling around much today as normal. I've heard baby can go quite before labour, not that I'm thinking I'm anywhere near labour yet. 
It all seems quite quiet on here as well today?!


----------



## rihanna

xSophieBx said:


> Yep same to u :) U've got another sweep tomoz havent u? Ive gotta wait til friday if nothing kicks off.. xx


Yeah i have another one tomorrow at 40+6, im gonna ask the MW if tomorrows doesnt work by saturday (41+1) i just want an induction....i cant take much more!!


----------



## xSophieBx

rihanna said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Yep same to u :) U've got another sweep tomoz havent u? Ive gotta wait til friday if nothing kicks off.. xx
> 
> 
> Yeah i have another one tomorrow at 40+6, im gonna ask the MW if tomorrows doesnt work by saturday (41+1) i just want an induction....i cant take much more!!Click to expand...

Good luck for tomoz.. We was both favourable yesterday, ur sweep sounded similar to mine so hopefully our second 1s kick it all off! I dont think they'll induce early.. hospitals are dead against it unless theres a medical reason cos I keep begging my midwife to book me in earlier if i havent gone :( xx


----------



## xSophieBx

kirstylm said:


> Is this the calm before te storm? Bubs not been wriggling around much today as normal. I've heard baby can go quite before labour, not that I'm thinking I'm anywhere near labour yet.
> It all seems quite quiet on here as well today?!

Mines slowed down too.. From wot ive read babies supposed to be just as active right up til u give birth but when my mum was pregnant with my sister she hadnt felt her move all weekend, went to the hosp and they said she was in labour and she got kept in! So u never know.. & that was a week early too xx


----------



## rihanna

Sophie i am secretly hoping i will start before tomorrow morning and wont need the sweep but we will see!
Yes i really hope we are ''kicked off'' soon!!


Kirsty - i thought that & my LO was quiet for a week or so before my date but is back to normal now, i wonder if they just get less room? LOL 
Theres only the same people posting today...maybe others are off having babies!


----------



## kirstylm

xSophieBx said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> Is this the calm before te storm? Bubs not been wriggling around much today as normal. I've heard baby can go quite before labour, not that I'm thinking I'm anywhere near labour yet.
> It all seems quite quiet on here as well today?!
> 
> Mines slowed down too.. From wot ive read babies supposed to be just as active right up til u give birth but when my mum was pregnant with my sister she hadnt felt her move all weekend, went to the hosp and they said she was in labour and she got kept in! So u never know.. & that was a week early too xxClick to expand...

Yeah I thought the same but my mum also said she had a few days of not much before going into labour and when I asked the MW she said yes, that sometimes happens! 

Rihanna- yeah ur right there's only a handful
of us in here today hmmmmmmmm???!!


----------



## xSophieBx

I know same here rihanna.. Fingers crossed! They do say it can take 48 hours so we got til the morning hehe. I just want to feel the pain so badly now.. Never thought i'd say that lol. xx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Hannah! so pleased for you!

Hmm, Wannabubba has been quiet today hasn't she?

just had an afternoon kip and I am still knackered. Absolutely bushed! no energy whatsoever. Am thinking a small walk might be in order to clear the cobwebs!


----------



## xSophieBx

Ive come to the conclusion Im from a jinxed day.. NO 6th of july babies have been born yet lol. xx


----------



## emsiee

Congrats again Hannah! xx

Ive just had my show...not loads of blood, but slightly tinged. Contractions are quite painful now (still 30 mins apart) but bloody painful when they do come! Just give me an epi lol!!!!!!

Wheres Wannabubba today?? :shrug: Maybe shes in labour!:thumbup:

Rhianna, i reckon your well on your way..:winkwink:


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

great! i am the only one left from July 8th! Where are you baby!!!!!!


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> Ive just had my show...not loads of blood, but slightly tinged.


Yay more happenings x


----------



## rihanna

queenemsie said:


> :
> 
> Rhianna, i reckon your well on your way..:winkwink:


Hope so ....but no pains or waters?! The only 2 things that really mean Labour!
Fingers x'd i dont need this other sweep in the morning


----------



## rihanna

IMISSCOFFEE said:


> great! i am the only one left from July 8th! Where are you baby!!!!!!


Good luck for tomorrow, 5% come on the day you know!


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive noticed a huge increase in discharge and i mean huge (tmi) i feel disgusting i keep washing my self anyone else the same?


----------



## mightyspu

Yeah Tudor, it is not pleasant!


----------



## rihanna

xSophieBx said:


> I just want to feel the pain so badly now.. Never thought i'd say that lol. xx


Me toooooo!

Pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## shortie1990

i can't beleive my LO could be another 10 days.... TEN LONG DAYS!!!!!!! arrgghhh


on the plus side....he can come any time before then... fingers crossed!

i just feel so mopey and crappy since the midwife said he aint gonna be here any time soon :growlmad:


----------



## crossroads

Bubs has finally engaged!! :happydance:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Just wanted to update...I may be being induced tomorrow! I have a scan in the morning to check LO's fluid level and my OB's nurse said that if it was the same or lower than last week they would induce! Which would be fine with me, I'm 38 wks Friday and as of last Friday Haley bug was 8 1/2 lbs! Come on baby!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies well I am still here, did come on earlier and typed most of this message and then my pc crashed and wouldn't let me send and then I couldn't get back on BnB at all. I have been having withdrawal symptoms since haha

SO much going on- exciting -c'mon baby's :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Emsie -Woohoo :wohoo::wohoo:-wont be long now, get some rest and by tomorrow at least you'll be a mummy

Sophie -hope it is your waters hun, fx'd you'll be contracting very soon and on your way to having your lil one too.

Shortie -so sorry to hear about your sweep hun, know you must be disapointed- hopefully something will happen spontaneously befoer Monday xx

Rhianna -wooho hope its labour for you too yay!! Sounding really good!!! Good Luck xx

Karenmack - congrats on your baby - lovely name and lovely weight well done mummy!!

crossroads - so pleased your lil one has engaged finally -I know it was worrying you. xx

prayingforbaby -yay -maybe another baby 2morro - GL xx

Sending loads of labour dust to everyone, but saving just a tad for me haha :haha::haha:-STILL nothing here haha, not even a BH last night :shrug::shrug:- depsite my madras, whole pineapple ,loads of RLT and DTD too haha -Oh well my lil guy just LOVES being in mummy's tummy

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

DH starts his annual leave next week and then 2 weeks paternity afterwards aso come on lil baby -we need you to arrive soon xx


----------



## cherryglitter

I just want to crrrryy. :'( Starting to get really fed up now. . I just want this baby out and I know im going to be 2 days overdue tomorrow, URGGH. xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

OMG I have just seen the October babies thread :( I feel oooooold. Hahaha! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW just noticed we are at 38 babies which means I may have missed a few -so congrats to anyone I missed -sorry this thread can go quite fast these days

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And Dannii Minogue has her baby too -a son called Ethan -another queue jumper she was due after me aarrghh !!! lol :haha::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Flippin' Danni Minogue.. how dare she! 
I bet she paid someone to induce her.xx


----------



## kirstylm

wannabubba#4 said:


> And Dannii Minogue has her baby too -a son called Ethan -another queue jumper she was due after me aarrghh !!! lol :haha::haha:

How rude! She was due same time as me I think I remember Reading!! Grrrr!!! Damn Danni !!!


----------



## rihanna

Just to update - nothing here still despite lots of bloody show all day NO pains yet. ARGH


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> Just to update - nothing here still despite lots of bloody show all day NO pains yet. ARGH

At least something IS happening -hopefully not be too long for you now

xx :hugs: xx

Keep us update xx


----------



## rihanna

wannabubba#4 said:


> At least something IS happening -hopefully not be too long for you now
> 
> xx :hugs: xx
> 
> Keep us update xx



i want it to happen before the morning tho so i dont have to have another sweep!


----------



## wannabubba#4

rihanna said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> At least something IS happening -hopefully not be too long for you now
> 
> xx :hugs: xx
> 
> Keep us update xx
> 
> 
> 
> i want it to happen before the morning tho so i dont have to have another sweep!Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Loads of labour dust for you hun xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I knew Dannii minougue would steal my thunder. :hissy:

We had a few more babies added to the list because I have been searching the forums to see who has had theirs. Takes forever, so I am grateful when people tell me when they see a new July baby.


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> And Dannii Minogue has her baby too -a son called Ethan -another queue jumper she was due after me aarrghh !!! lol :haha::haha:

ah flippin heck, so not fair! :cry:


----------



## xSophieBx

Thanks wannabubba :) & Ladies u gotta remember celebs are "too posh to push" danii more then likely had a c section & they do them early! Rihanna Im still here and nothing either... Ive leaked abit more & had some pains earlier that have worn off.. least u've got a show! xx


----------



## crossroads

can someone explain a sweep to me?


----------



## xSophieBx

The procedure? 

I layed on my bed(the mw came to my house) half naked! u have to put ur ankles together and legs to the side and relax.. she then puts on her gloves & lubricates her fingers & then she puts 2 fingers although up to ur cervix and sweeps her finger along. As mine was very favourable she managed to sweep her fingers right round babies head. It doesnt hurt its just uncomfortable. Hope this helps! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi crossroads 

Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour. 

A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labour will start within 48 hours. It has a higher chance of working if your cervix is already softening and preparing for labour. It does not increase the risk of infection to either you or your baby. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Saranna80

Hi Mightspu...please would you update for me?
Baby Maria made a surprise arrival yesterday - was due on the 18th.


----------



## vac_uk

ohh lots seeming to be going on today... good luck everyone, especially my 2nd july due date buddies rihanna & emsie :) Labour dust to us all xx 

Oh actually whilst im here.. something bugging me... does anyone know what my mw would have been talking about.. this is my 2nd baby and had a c-section with 1st, trying for vbac... she said she was going to do a sweep 3wks ago but said no bcoz baby wasnt engaged (head down but still free - but under the status of fixing) anyway.. i said to her well with it being my 2nd he might not engage till labour, she said i knwo.... ANYWAY... last week she said shed consider sweep again... baby was still same, fixing but not engaged... she said she would do an internal to see what was happening.... she said okay im not going to touch it.... i said okay so whats going on... she said its good because the womb has come down so its not posterior which can cause problems in doing the sweep... i said and what about the cervix she yes i could feel the opening but didnt want to take any chances (in doing the sweep) so i'll let the consultant make a decision on doing a sweep or not next week (now this friday). 

I just feel this is a bit vague, like surley if the cervix was favourable she would have said so... so im assuming it was looking hopeless... any clues ladies? thanks x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Saranna80 said:


> Hi Mightspu...please would you update for me?
> Baby Maria made a surprise arrival yesterday - was due on the 18th.

Congrats hun xx :happydance::happydance:

vac_uk -sorry cant be much help but my mw wont give me a sweep just now as my baby is the same (fixing but not engaged and baby number 4) but I thought that this was just until 40weeks. Hoping anyway, I am wanting a sweep next Wed (40w+1) if nothing has happened spontaneously by then. 

xx :hugs:


----------



## rihanna

Thanks wannabubba!
Congrats saranna!

and thanks Vak, i think she maybe means cervix is short or whatever they say? thin/effaced? but if bubs is still free she might not want to sweep? thats all i can think!?


----------



## vac_uk

wannabubba - dont worry you probably will get your sweep regardless, the reason she didtn want to do mines is incase it puts me into labour that my body isnt actually ready to go into yet (since im trying to avoid section). Also just to say with my 1st I had a sweep even tho cervix was completley unfavourable and posterior and i went into labour the next day, even though MW said it would never work. 

Rihanna - nah she definetly only spoke about the womb - thats why i was like and what about the cervix coz we generally dont talk about the womb in terms of being ready so thought it was strange...and she didnt have much to say about the cervix, she was like yes i can feel it *how obvious!*. Im excioted about seeing the consultant on Friday because i know she will be more willing to give me what i want to know... wether good or bad news, in saying that i wouldnt half mind going into labour before then :) xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats to our newest July mummy saranna!!

Labour dust to all and hope we all see some movement overnight!!


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Sarannah!


----------



## rihanna

I am praying tonight something happenes.....not just me for a lot of us!!

If i am on here in the morning i will not be happy!!


----------



## MRSTJ

vac_uk said:


> ohh lots seeming to be going on today... good luck everyone, especially my 2nd july due date buddies rihanna & emsie :) Labour dust to us all xx
> 
> Oh actually whilst im here.. something bugging me... does anyone know what my mw would have been talking about.. this is my 2nd baby and had a c-section with 1st, trying for vbac... she said she was going to do a sweep 3wks ago but said no bcoz baby wasnt engaged (head down but still free - but under the status of fixing) anyway.. i said to her well with it being my 2nd he might not engage till labour, she said i knwo.... ANYWAY... last week she said shed consider sweep again... baby was still same, fixing but not engaged... she said she would do an internal to see what was happening.... she said okay im not going to touch it.... i said okay so whats going on... she said its good because the womb has come down so its not posterior which can cause problems in doing the sweep... i said and what about the cervix she yes i could feel the opening but didnt want to take any chances (in doing the sweep) so i'll let the consultant make a decision on doing a sweep or not next week (now this friday).
> 
> I just feel this is a bit vague, like surley if the cervix was favourable she would have said so... so im assuming it was looking hopeless... any clues ladies? thanks x

Hi hun, i dont understand why she wont do a sweep for you. I had a c section with my first and im hoping for a vbac this time round and my consultant said i could start having them from 38 weeks. My midwife done my first one today at 39+2 and she said it wasnt a brillant sweep as my cervix was still high and baby's head wasnt as low down as she had liked, so she could only use 1 finger instead of 2 tmi. So i dont get why she wont do one, coz surely the more sweeps you can have to try and get you in to labour the better. The consultant has only given me till the 20th july to go into labour otherwise it will be another c section when im 41+1.


----------



## xSophieBx

Well ive changed my knickers twice now & im just leaking thru.. time to put a pad back on! I dont think their my main waters cos its not straw coloured like emsie described its clear.. Think I will have to ring hosp again in morn if its still same. Ah y cant anything happen smoothly.. I just wanna feel a contraction or have my whole waters go! xx


----------



## vac_uk

Mrs J - I really wasnt happy about it, she kept saying to me, dont worry i'll do a sweep to get u going etc and when it came to it used the lame excuse that baby wasnt engaged - she didnt even say due to 2nd baby it mite not engage till im in labour - i had to say that to her... she said yes i know, i said so next week what if hes still not engaged - she said i'll do a light sweep... but she didnt !!! She went on to say the consultant will probably say she should have done the sweep and prob wont be happy that she didnt... but she says if she did she would have done the opposite so shes letting teh consultant decide !!! Nothing has been discussed with me about when my repeat section will be if i dont go into labour - but im sure consultant will discuss this on friday and i'll be 41wks by then so im sure it will be one day next week. I dont know if MW didnt want to do my sweep because the reason for my previous section was failure to progress so if she done it and it was sucessful but my cervix wasnt ready at the time of doing it, perhaps it could have put me back in the same situation?? Dont know, thats the only reason i can think of her not wanting to do it, but still see it as being not fair! :growlmad:
Glad ur getting ur sweeps, hopefully it works for you and you'll manage your vbac!! xx


----------



## vac_uk

Sophie - good luck, sounds promising but you should maybe phone MW tonight rather than in the morning as it does sound like ur waters and a lot of hospitals like u to go in right away to prevent the risk of infection... most often if your waters go it is just like leaking waters rather than the 'gush of waters' so no point waiting around for that as its most likely not going to happen till ur in labour...(or even if they do it for u in the hosp) it could still happen but just not as common as thought to be x


----------



## xSophieBx

vac_uk said:


> Sophie - good luck, sounds promising but you should maybe phone MW tonight rather than in the morning as it does sound like ur waters and a lot of hospitals like u to go in right away to prevent the risk of infection... most often if your waters go it is just like leaking waters rather than the 'gush of waters' so no point waiting around for that as its most likely not going to happen till ur in labour...(or even if they do it for u in the hosp) it could still happen but just not as common as thought to be x

Thanks hun.. I just hate ringing up thou cos I always feel like I never have nething important enough and hate wasting time... I thought if it was my proper waters it would be proper soaking thou.. cos i had a pad on earlier and it didnt soak thru it thats y I took it off cos I couldnt tell.. and then its only this evening its started leaking again.. Cos its late I'll probs just leave it til morning.. Hopefully its ok til then! Ive read loads of posts bout people thinking their waters were leaking and turned out its not.. 
Good luck with everything.. hope u get ur VBAC :) xx


----------



## merlotgirl

xSophieBx said:


> Well ive changed my knickers twice now & im just leaking thru.. time to put a pad back on! I dont think their my main waters cos its not straw coloured like emsie described its clear.. Think I will have to ring hosp again in morn if its still same. Ah y cant anything happen smoothly.. I just wanna feel a contraction or have my whole waters go! xx

According to my book, Amniotic fluid is usually colourless hun- sounds like it's your waters to me!!


----------



## xSophieBx

merlotgirl said:


> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Well ive changed my knickers twice now & im just leaking thru.. time to put a pad back on! I dont think their my main waters cos its not straw coloured like emsie described its clear.. Think I will have to ring hosp again in morn if its still same. Ah y cant anything happen smoothly.. I just wanna feel a contraction or have my whole waters go! xx
> 
> According to my book, Amniotic fluid is usually colourless hun- sounds like it's your waters to me!!Click to expand...

Ohh now im getting worried bout infections.. It didnt soak thru a pad though.. I thought it would of if it was amniotic fluid.. Im still wondering if its my back waters! xx


----------



## MRSTJ

vac_uk said:


> Mrs J - I really wasnt happy about it, she kept saying to me, dont worry i'll do a sweep to get u going etc and when it came to it used the lame excuse that baby wasnt engaged - she didnt even say due to 2nd baby it mite not engage till im in labour - i had to say that to her... she said yes i know, i said so next week what if hes still not engaged - she said i'll do a light sweep... but she didnt !!! She went on to say the consultant will probably say she should have done the sweep and prob wont be happy that she didnt... but she says if she did she would have done the opposite so shes letting teh consultant decide !!! Nothing has been discussed with me about when my repeat section will be if i dont go into labour - but im sure consultant will discuss this on friday and i'll be 41wks by then so im sure it will be one day next week. I dont know if MW didnt want to do my sweep because the reason for my previous section was failure to progress so if she done it and it was sucessful but my cervix wasnt ready at the time of doing it, perhaps it could have put me back in the same situation?? Dont know, thats the only reason i can think of her not wanting to do it, but still see it as being not fair! :growlmad:
> Glad ur getting ur sweeps, hopefully it works for you and you'll manage your vbac!! xx

If you dont mind me asking, how far in labour did you get before they gave you a c section?


----------



## nicholatmn

xSophieBx said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSophieBx said:
> 
> 
> Well ive changed my knickers twice now & im just leaking thru.. time to put a pad back on! I dont think their my main waters cos its not straw coloured like emsie described its clear.. Think I will have to ring hosp again in morn if its still same. Ah y cant anything happen smoothly.. I just wanna feel a contraction or have my whole waters go! xx
> 
> According to my book, Amniotic fluid is usually colourless hun- sounds like it's your waters to me!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh now im getting worried bout infections.. It didnt soak thru a pad though.. I thought it would of if it was amniotic fluid.. Im still wondering if its my back waters! xxClick to expand...

Mine was only a trickle. Hardly soaked a pad at all, but my waters still broke. It was my back waters, but they still needed LO out before the 24 hours in case of infection. xx


----------



## rihanna

Anyone here? I have been having period cramps all night, they come and go but they seem to only be when i lie down? I have got out of the bed to sit at the computer and they have stopped? They were irregular in the night & i slept thru most of them but they have been ALL night every 10min or so. Dont know wether to send hubby to work or let him go but just ring him back later? xxx
Any advice?


----------



## Tudor Rose

rihanna said:


> Anyone here? I have been having period cramps all night, they come and go but they seem to only be when i lie down? I have got out of the bed to sit at the computer and they have stopped? They were irregular in the night & i slept thru most of them but they have been ALL night every 10min or so. Dont know wether to send hubby to work or let him go but just ring him back later? xxx
> Any advice?

i was just gonna write similar :haha: i couldnt settle in bed last night, was back down stairs at 1am. i took paracetamol and was getting cramps every so often (i wasnt timing them) i have been in and out of sleep all night these cramps and BH wakng me. they're even in my back. they habe been evry 10 mins or so. mine are not leading up to labour though IMO and im not as far gone as you. if he doesnt work far away send him work. and try and rest up. goodluck hun


----------



## nb1984

Well my waters broke just before 6am!! I didn't expect to actually feel a 'pop' but I did!! No contractions yet though...the wait continues!xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Oh my goodness its all happening today! good luck ladies :)


----------



## vac_uk

Mrs J - got to 6cm... but when i went in on first contractions I was very little progressed ie like 2cm... went home, went back in the morning, still maybe only about 3cm... they burst my waters, put me in the birthing pool, used the gel to induce me and still only got to 6cm after 3 long days. Baby was also OP so my MW has said this can influence progession and this time should be completley different? 
What was the reason for your section before? 

Rihanna - I had this a couple of nights ago, it lead to nothing but hopefully its the start of something for you. Generally however if the pain is only when u lie down its BHs... a good way to test if its real contractions is to walk around, if the pain is still there then probably the reall thing, Eventually they will get to the stage where they are too painful to walk around in... and thats about when u need to get urself into hosp asap x 

nb1984 - i guess you'll be going into hosp. today..good luck x 

Sophie - even if its your back waters if it continues to leak u need to phone MW and they will most likely ask u to come in... keep us updated x


----------



## xSophieBx

Rihanna - sounds promiseing.. u may as well let him go to work and call him back if u need him. Are u still having ur sweep 2day? That will probs most definately start it all off properly!

Nb1984 - yay congrats, u'll have ur baby in less then 48 hours then :)

Ive had a lil bit of cramping but nothing major.. woke up this morn and felt the water leak out of me again and knickers soaked... Yet I still dont feel important enough to ring the hosp... Think I will though.. cos ive hardly felt baby move too.. She moved a lil last night but nothing compared to wot im used to. I just feel like its a wasted trip if i get there and they say its not my waters... but I spose its better to be safe then sorry xx


----------



## vac_uk

deffo better safe than sorry, it is possible it could be discharge as u can get a lot at this stage, personally ive had a few wet knickers in this past few weeks but it doesnt continue to leak so thats how i know its not my waters... How far overdue are u Sophie? Hopefully not much longer for you x


----------



## xSophieBx

Im only 2 days overdue.. I had a sweep on tuesday, my due date thou so Im wondering if thats wots started my waters to leak.. Cos I'd also been having a lot of clear discharge b4 the sweep which was wetting my knickers but nothing compared to this.. & it felt a lil thicker like it wasnt water cos I mentioned it to my MW after she'd done the sweep and she was like its not ur waters is it? & I said no cos I think its thicker and she didnt look worried or nething.. But obviously since then its been soaking.. + its making me sore, cos im quite sensitive, and discharge doesnt make me sore normally! I still dont think its my fore waters thou.. I reckon its my back waters IF it is even waters xx


----------



## rihanna

well i am still here , sent OH to work.

Ringing the MW for another sweep in a min. GET OUT BABY


----------



## Tudor Rose

ive been putting a panty liner on (im not leaking). im quite sore and bruised down there i feel like ive gave birth already :haha: there is no harm in getting checked out.


----------



## Tudor Rose

rihanna said:


> well i am still here , sent OH to work.
> 
> Ringing the MW for another sweep in a min. GET OUT BABY

fingers crossed for you hun! your pains are they at the top of your bump as well as all over?


----------



## rihanna

No Tudor they were just at the bottom of the bump , spreading to the back.
Again tho they stop when i get up...


----------



## xSophieBx

Fingers crossed for u rihanna, Its surely gotta start it all off :D I will be having my 2nd sweep tomoz too so give me something promising for me to look forward to hehe xx


----------



## vac_uk

so deflating when it happens !! Oh Rihanna when will our babies come!!! Good luck with ur sweep... im hopefully getting mines tomorrow... 

Sophie it defo sounds like ur waters but best they test it.. dont delay on phoning them, good luck x


----------



## Tudor Rose

mine was in my back last night i just put it down to cleaning the kitchen floor on my hands and knees, maybe im just getting alot of BH. with my 2nd i didnt feel the contractions until i was 10cm and had gone for a regular check up and i was 10cm with bulging waters.


----------



## xSophieBx

Thanks Vac.. good luck with ur sweep too, Hope it works! Im gonna ring the hosp in a min. will let u know wot they say xx


----------



## rihanna

Good luck to everyone else with things going on, i am too tired to look back and see who had what happen! 

I bet queenemsie has her LO now!


----------



## xSophieBx

Good luck with ur sweep rihanna, let me know how it goes xx


----------



## rihanna

I have yet to get hold of my MW . think the office opens at 9am x


----------



## LukeandJo

Jo had 1 (yes just the one) really strong BH contraction yesterday. Tummy went solid!


----------



## shortie1990

Morning ladies - just checkin in

I'm still here, another bloody day! I've a feelin I'm gonna have to be induced next sat.. Ahhh poop, anyway noit a niggle from me

Hope you are all well

Xx


----------



## xSophieBx

Just rung hospital, they wanna see me, cos I said I havent felt baby move as much as im used to as well. Gotta put a pad on so they can see.. its gonna b just my luck its dry and their wondering wot im going on about lol. So Im gonna go get ready and pop there.. Good luck rihanna & ah shortie u still got a whole week & a couple of days for it all to change yet so stop worrying.. hopefully mondays sweep brings u more luck if u havent got already by then xx


----------



## Janidog

Is it normal to be really over emotional at this stage????????? Im not too bad today. but all i wanted to do yesterday was mope around and cry


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> hi crossroads
> 
> Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour.
> 
> A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labour will start within 48 hours. It has a higher chance of working if your cervix is already softening and preparing for labour. It does not increase the risk of infection to either you or your baby.
> 
> Hope this helps xx


Thanks xSophieBx and wannabubba#4 :thumbup:

I'm having a sweep the day before my birthday :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

LukeandJo said:


> Jo had 1 (yes just the one) really strong BH contraction yesterday. Tummy went solid!

Is it her first BH? How many weeks is she?


----------



## Tudor Rose

Janidog said:


> Is it normal to be really over emotional at this stage????????? Im not too bad today. but all i wanted to do yesterday was mope around and cry

i was like that yesterdayit was awful i was crying over nothing, then had a huge arguement with DH over nothing.


----------



## Bigkitty266

Please can i be added to this list (thought i already was to be honest must be somewhere else lol) 

Due 8th July..... No signs yet though lol x


----------



## cherryglitter

Well I have my sweep at 3:45 today!
Wish she could have done it earlier :(
Oh well. Im so worried about getting there and them telling me they can't do it! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

morning ladies, this thread moves so quickly, it's hard to keep up. I am gladsome of you are getting some movements, and sorry that some of you are getting frustrated and sad. 

I really hope that you overdue ladies go soon, especially if you have had no signs before now.


----------



## MGD

Hi all, sorry for queue jumping but delighted to announce the birth of our baby girl Charley born 6th July 2010 weighting 6lb 15oz at 2:45am. Was due on 9th July.... Mum and baby doing great, home from hospital and she is a wee cracker!


----------



## kirstylm

Congrats to n14boo who had her baby (don't know if it's been updated).

Seems to be at least one every day at the moment!!! 

Hopefully it will start moving for all the overdue ladies very soon XXXXXXXX


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats everyone who's had their babies! So exciting!

I am in a mood! I had my midwife appointment yesterday and my midwife was on holiday so saw a different one who was useless! She forgot to do my fundal height which I only realised after I left :dohh: and when she felt to see what position he was in and she didn't know! She said he was either fully engaged or not at all but she couldn't tell. Then I asked her if he was still back to back, like he was at my last appointment. She said "Probably! But I can't tell"..... "at least I'm honest" - oh ok! Thanks for that then!!! And then she said she didn't have an appointment for two weeks time so I'd have to go to a children's centre, which is fine, but she's booked it for 2 days before my due date!! I am so annoyed :(


----------



## Janidog

bunnyg82 said:


> Congrats everyone who's had their babies! So exciting!
> 
> I am in a mood! I had my midwife appointment yesterday and my midwife was on holiday so saw a different one who was useless! She forgot to do my fundal height which I only realised after I left :dohh: and when she felt to see what position he was in and she didn't know! She said he was either fully engaged or not at all but she couldn't tell. Then I asked her if he was still back to back, like he was at my last appointment. She said "Probably! But I can't tell"..... "at least I'm honest" - oh ok! Thanks for that then!!! And then she said she didn't have an appointment for two weeks time so I'd have to go to a children's centre, which is fine, but she's booked it for 2 days before my due date!! I am so annoyed :(

Blimey thats worrying that she couldn't tell if your LO is engaged or not or even back to back :growlmad: are you going see if you can speak to anyone else about it?

Im very fortunate that after my 38+5 appointment the midwives come out to me


----------



## MRSTJ

vac_uk said:


> Mrs J - got to 6cm... but when i went in on first contractions I was very little progressed ie like 2cm... went home, went back in the morning, still maybe only about 3cm... they burst my waters, put me in the birthing pool, used the gel to induce me and still only got to 6cm after 3 long days. Baby was also OP so my MW has said this can influence progession and this time should be completley different?
> What was the reason for your section before?

They induced because i had pre eclampisa, i had the gel aswell as the hormone drip, then the gave me a c section coz i only got to 8cm. All the mw's (ive seen a few) and consultant that i have spoken to this pregnancy have said that because i got to 8cm before i should labour ok with this one. They normally say to women that if they didnt labour last time or only got to 3cm they would prefer you went for a c section as they dont know wether your body can labour or not, so you should be fine and i dont see why you havent been given your sweeps before now. I would ask you consultant to do one when you see him friday. I just think your mw has been unfair to you by not given you the sweeps to let you go into labour naturally. I hope that you do get the vbac that you want and that you go into labour yourself before then xx


----------



## rihanna

Janidog said:


> Is it normal to be really over emotional at this stage????????? Im not too bad today. but all i wanted to do yesterday was mope around and cry

I feel for you. I feel very sad and sorry for myself, still waiting for baby and fed up:cry::cry:

Hope your better soon x


----------



## rihanna

cherryglitter said:


> Well I have my sweep at 3:45 today!
> Wish she could have done it earlier :(
> Oh well. Im so worried about getting there and them telling me they can't do it! xxx


I have mine at 2.30pm ish cherry i was trying to get earlier too but no luck.
good luc


----------



## kirstylm

Good luck for ur sweeps rihanna and cherryglitter. 

Can I just ask are you both overdue and if so by how much? Just want some leverage to ask for a sweep when I need to!


----------



## rihanna

Im 40+6 today kirsty. I had a sweep at 40+4 but it didnt work so having another one today. 

Hopefully my last.xx


----------



## rihanna

cherryglitter was due 6th so she is 40+2 today x


----------



## Janidog

rihanna said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to be really over emotional at this stage????????? Im not too bad today. but all i wanted to do yesterday was mope around and cry
> 
> I feel for you. I feel very sad and sorry for myself, still waiting for baby and fed up:cry::cry:
> 
> Hope your better soon xClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs::flower: I think its all this waiting thats having the effect on me, especially as the journey to get here has been rather long and im just so desperate to hold my LO in my arms. I have to plan things in my life and i feel im losing some control as I can't predict when my LO will arrive, so thats been frustrating


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey guys,
Hope you're all good and good luck to all of you and hope your baba's make an appearance soon :)


----------



## cherryglitter

rihanna said:


> cherryglitter was due 6th so she is 40+2 today x

Thanks hun lol! Im finding it hard to keep up as well :(
Baby brain is getting worse.
The bottom of my stomach is so achey today. I hope he's ready to be poked in the head LOL xxx


----------



## kirstylm

rihanna said:


> cherryglitter was due 6th so she is 40+2 today x

Thx girls if I'm right I think I remember my MW saying she will do one at a couple of days over. If not will definately ask! 
Good luck fo u both hope it gets things moving!


----------



## bunnyg82

Janidog said:


> bunnyg82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats everyone who's had their babies! So exciting!
> 
> I am in a mood! I had my midwife appointment yesterday and my midwife was on holiday so saw a different one who was useless! She forgot to do my fundal height which I only realised after I left :dohh: and when she felt to see what position he was in and she didn't know! She said he was either fully engaged or not at all but she couldn't tell. Then I asked her if he was still back to back, like he was at my last appointment. She said "Probably! But I can't tell"..... "at least I'm honest" - oh ok! Thanks for that then!!! And then she said she didn't have an appointment for two weeks time so I'd have to go to a children's centre, which is fine, but she's booked it for 2 days before my due date!! I am so annoyed :(
> 
> Blimey thats worrying that she couldn't tell if your LO is engaged or not or even back to back :growlmad: are you going see if you can speak to anyone else about it?
> 
> Im very fortunate that after my 38+5 appointment the midwives come out to meClick to expand...

I know, it's awful! It was my birthday yesterday and I just left so upset!

I have booked into see my midwife next week, even though yesterday they booked me in for two weeks! I am really hoping she doesn't mind seeing me but I just don't want to wait that long! Also, my blood pressure was high yesterday and she wasn't bothered either so want to just get double checked next week! x


----------



## yogalover

only 10 days cant wait to meet my lil girly!!:happydance:


----------



## shortie1990

I think us july ladies have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on our hands the thread is moving so quickly! :haha:

well another day of waiting a head :dohh:

whats every one god planned for today?

x


----------



## crossroads

shortie1990 said:


> whats every one god planned for today?
> 
> x

Sitting naked in the livingroom, watching Sex and the City and eating icecream.

Glamour!


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> whats every one god planned for today?
> 
> x
> 
> Sitting naked in the livingroom, watching Sex and the City and eating icecream.
> 
> Glamour!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

The august babies thread has gone up by one baby :dohh:!
What is going on with July babies lol! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

i think they are all trying to come at the same time! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

MGD said:


> Hi all, sorry for queue jumping but delighted to announce the birth of our baby girl Charley born 6th July 2010 weighting 6lb 15oz at 2:45am. Was due on 9th July.... Mum and baby doing great, home from hospital and she is a wee cracker!

yay congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good Luck Nat (nb1984) -hope labours progressing well
Good Luck to al lthe girls having sweeps today

I am still having nothing haha -quite glad today though, as DH has been up ALL night in agony, I have had about 3 hrs broken sleep between my pain and him waking me and we are just back from the docs with even stronger painkillers and NSAID's for him and I am off to buy him a TENS machine now, so you can wait another day or two baby - if not DH will be no support to me at all, as he can't function himself just now :cry: and I am too tired zzzz:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Getting frustrated with the docs though, third one in 4 days and they still haven't prescribed the meds he NEEDS - if he is still in as much agony tonight we are going to have to go to the hospital and hopefully get sorted there.
Cant go another night of no sleep :cry:

Off out again - I am gonna suffer later, driving makes me so sore but DH physically can't do it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr -really bad timing or what??? :growlmad:

Have a good day July mummies, hope we have some new baby's to celebrate soon xx :hugs: xx


----------



## crossroads

hahahahaha Miranda just gave birth on Sex and the City. Out popped a perfect 6 month old baby! No blood. Nothing.

hahahahahaha wtf


----------



## vac_uk

[/QUOTE]They induced because i had pre eclampisa, i had the gel aswell as the hormone drip, then the gave me a c section coz i only got to 8cm. All the mw's (ive seen a few) and consultant that i have spoken to this pregnancy have said that because i got to 8cm before i should labour ok with this one. They normally say to women that if they didnt labour last time or only got to 3cm they would prefer you went for a c section as they dont know wether your body can labour or not, so you should be fine and i dont see why you havent been given your sweeps before now. I would ask you consultant to do one when you see him friday. I just think your mw has been unfair to you by not given you the sweeps to let you go into labour naturally. I hope that you do get the vbac that you want and that you go into labour yourself before then xx[/QUOTE]

Thank you MrsJ, that makes me feel a bit better... i wish my Mw and consultants were as helpful as yours ! Mind u ive only seen consultant once at the beginning... I think she prob will do a sweep tomorrow so i just pray it works. 

Janidog - About being emotional I can totally relate with you on that one... I started to feel it last night... cried myself to sleep and started thinking omg im 6days overdue and in 4-5days i could be going in for a section!! Had a really crap sleep waking every couple of hours. Woke up this morning feeling the same emotional way and have been crying most of the day ! Ive been 'sane' up until now lol but i just seem to now been really hormonal. Just sent hubby a 4 page txt msg spilling my heart out... im sure i'll regret that ooppsss :) made me feel better tho for a whole minute lol. 
HOWEVER it might be a good sign. I remember with my 1st i started to get really ratty and upset near when I had her, got really fed up with people asking is that baby not here yet etc... so maybe this is just a sign of the hormones starting to kick in - just need the right ones that stimulate LABOUR !!


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> hahahahaha Miranda just gave birth on Sex and the City. Out popped a perfect 6 month old baby! No blood. Nothing.
> 
> hahahahahaha wtf

:rofl:

mines gonna be 6 months old when he pops out if he doesnt get a riggle on!


----------



## crossroads

https://www.tvduck.com/frame.php?epi=114150&view=476325

26 minutes in! :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

crossroads said:


> https://www.tvduck.com/frame.php?epi=114150&view=476325
> 
> 26 minutes in! :haha:

:haha: thats funny

im worried mines gonna be huge because hes over due :(


----------



## Janidog

They induced because i had pre eclampisa, i had the gel aswell as the hormone drip, then the gave me a c section coz i only got to 8cm. All the mw's (ive seen a few) and consultant that i have spoken to this pregnancy have said that because i got to 8cm before i should labour ok with this one. They normally say to women that if they didnt labour last time or only got to 3cm they would prefer you went for a c section as they dont know wether your body can labour or not, so you should be fine and i dont see why you havent been given your sweeps before now. I would ask you consultant to do one when you see him friday. I just think your mw has been unfair to you by not given you the sweeps to let you go into labour naturally. I hope that you do get the vbac that you want and that you go into labour yourself before then xx[/QUOTE]

Thank you MrsJ, that makes me feel a bit better... i wish my Mw and consultants were as helpful as yours ! Mind u ive only seen consultant once at the beginning... I think she prob will do a sweep tomorrow so i just pray it works. 

Janidog - About being emotional I can totally relate with you on that one... I started to feel it last night... cried myself to sleep and started thinking omg im 6days overdue and in 4-5days i could be going in for a section!! Had a really crap sleep waking every couple of hours. Woke up this morning feeling the same emotional way and have been crying most of the day ! Ive been 'sane' up until now lol but i just seem to now been really hormonal. Just sent hubby a 4 page txt msg spilling my heart out... im sure i'll regret that ooppsss :) made me feel better tho for a whole minute lol. 
HOWEVER it might be a good sign. I remember with my 1st i started to get really ratty and upset near when I had her, got really fed up with people asking is that baby not here yet etc... so maybe this is just a sign of the hormones starting to kick in - just need the right ones that stimulate LABOUR !![/QUOTE]

Thank you :flower: I would be over the moon if it kicked of the right hormones , as like most woman im scared of going over due.

To cheer myself up at work i sent hubby out to get me a new mobile phone, i get bored easily with phones and have to get new ones about every so many months, instead of a handbag addiction i have a phone one :haha:


----------



## rihanna

shortie1990 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> https://www.tvduck.com/frame.php?epi=114150&view=476325
> 
> 26 minutes in! :haha:
> 
> :haha: thats funny
> 
> im worried mines gonna be huge because hes over due :(Click to expand...


me too! MW keep saying ''hes a big boy this one''
and now im a week over arrgh


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Any more babies out there?
x


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> https://www.tvduck.com/frame.php?epi=114150&view=476325
> 
> 26 minutes in! :haha:
> 
> :haha: thats funny
> 
> im worried mines gonna be huge because hes over due :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too! MW keep saying ''hes a big boy this one''
> and now im a week over arrghClick to expand...

mine keeps sayin how long he is not commented about his weight, but fundal height isnt big or anythin so i dunno


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello ladies

Any news from our sweep /labour ladies yet???

I have just been and bought a TENS machine for my hubby for £5 -bargain I thought. Lloyds pharmacy, online and in store have the majority of their TENS machine reduced. States not for pregnancy or labour use, but I spoke to the pharmacist and she says it isn't recommended as its stronger impulses and can induce labour, but for use in active labour can't do any harm. So I'll get using it too, hopefully in a few days lol

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Any news from our sweep /labour ladies yet???
> 
> I have just been and bought a TENS machine for my hubby for £5 -bargain I thought. Lloyds pharmacy, online and in store have the majority of their TENS machine reduced. States not for pregnancy or labour use, but I spoke to the pharmacist and she says it isn't recommended as its stronger impulses and can induce labour, but for use in active labour can't do any harm. So I'll get using it too, hopefully in a few days lol
> 
> xx

ive borrowed my aunty's TENs just wish the time would hurry up that i need to use it!!


----------



## rihanna

Hi ! hope hubs if feeling better soon so we can get your labour on track wannabubba!

Well MW has just been to give me the sweep. 
She said i am 3/4cm dilated, cervix is soft and im at +3 station (which i think means very good and very low in the pelvis already! - googled it!)

So........now i wait.......

Then she said see you in clinic Tuesday if no baby....ERM NO YOU BETTER BLOODY NOT!


Wish me luck girls xxxxxxxx

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## shortie1990

rihanna said:


> Hi ! hope hubs if feeling better soon so we can get your labour on track wannabubba!
> 
> Well MW has just been to give me the sweep.
> She said i am 3/4cm dilated, cervix is soft and im at +3 station (which i think means very good and very low in the pelvis already! - googled it!)
> 
> So........now i wait.......
> 
> Then she said see you in clinic Tuesday if no baby....ERM NO YOU BETTER BLOODY NOT!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck girls xxxxxxxx
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?

ahh thats great news! hurry up baby!!


----------



## cherryglitter

not long till my sweep now, can't flipping wait. NOT.
im gunna get there and they're gunna tell me they can't do sweet FA. OH is more nervous about it all than me, i've told him not to get his hopes up at all! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> not long till my sweep now, can't flipping wait. NOT.
> im gunna get there and they're gunna tell me they can't do sweet FA. OH is more nervous about it all than me, i've told him not to get his hopes up at all! xxx

good luck!


----------



## justmarried24

cherryglitter said:


> not long till my sweep now, can't flipping wait. NOT.
> im gunna get there and they're gunna tell me they can't do sweet FA. OH is more nervous about it all than me, i've told him not to get his hopes up at all! xxx

Good luck hun! Hope they can do it and it works! My midwife wont even do a sweep til 41 weeks! So gutted! I think I might demand one at 40+1 when I next see her!! 
xxx


----------



## crossroads

cherryglitter said:


> not long till my sweep now, can't flipping wait. NOT.
> im gunna get there and they're gunna tell me they can't do sweet FA. OH is more nervous about it all than me, i've told him not to get his hopes up at all! xxx

Do you not get your sweep in your home?


----------



## rihanna

crossroads said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> not long till my sweep now, can't flipping wait. NOT.
> im gunna get there and they're gunna tell me they can't do sweet FA. OH is more nervous about it all than me, i've told him not to get his hopes up at all! xxx
> 
> Do you not get your sweep in your home?Click to expand...

I had one at my Drs surgery at 40+4 and one at home at 40+6. I think it just depends where the MW is that day and whats easiest etc x


----------



## xSophieBx

Just an update from me.. 
Well I went to the hosp this morn cos of lack of baby movement & suspected water leak... They monitored baby 1st and she moved a couple of times so they werent worried, & then they examined me & dont think its my waters so the midwife gave me a stretch and sweep & said babies still the same as wot my MW described on tuesday, 2cm dialated, head is reeeeeeeeally low down & shes nr enuff fully engaged now, my waters r bulging, so shes booked me in for an induction TOMORROW!! As she said baby is ready its just going slowly and Im overdue now and as babies slowed down theres no point in waiting. Ive gotta ring up in the morn & they'll give me a time & their gonna start me off on a pessary to see if that helps things progress and if not their gonna break my waters. Could be a long process but midwife said I should def have her by sunday :D So im very excited and also getting very nervous now. This is all depending on if I dont go by myself as she gave me another sweep things could happen during night.. Dont think it will thou.. hers didnt feel as good as the 1 my midwife done but who knows!
Well done rihanna ur sweep sounded great so I predict ur gonna go into labour 2nite :D & good luck to cherryglitter today hope hers goes well.
And good luck to all u other july mummies that are close :) xxx


----------



## shortie1990

xSophieBx said:


> Just an update from me..
> Well I went to the hosp this morn cos of lack of baby movement & suspected water leak... They monitored baby 1st and she moved a couple of times so they werent worried, & then they examined me & dont think its my waters so the midwife gave me a stretch and sweep & said babies still the same as wot my MW described on tuesday, 2cm dialated, head is reeeeeeeeally low down & shes nr enuff fully engaged now, my waters r bulging, so shes booked me in for an induction TOMORROW!! As she said baby is ready its just going slowly and Im overdue now and as babies slowed down theres no point in waiting. Ive gotta ring up in the morn & they'll give me a time & their gonna start me off on a pessary to see if that helps things progress and if not their gonna break my waters. Could be a long process but midwife said I should def have her by sunday :D So im very excited and also getting very nervous now. This is all depending on if I dont go by myself as she gave me another sweep things could happen during night.. Dont think it will thou.. hers didnt feel as good as the 1 my midwife done but who knows!
> Well done rihanna ur sweep sounded great so I predict ur gonna go into labour 2nite :D & good luck to cherryglitter today hope hers goes well.
> And good luck to all u other july mummies that are close :) xxx

ah thats great news! your LO will be here soon enough! 

soooo jealous, i keep poking my bump and telling him to hurry up..he's taking after his daddy, and is just ignoring me!!


----------



## rihanna

woohoo sophie good luck!


----------



## xSophieBx

Thankyou :) I was just so lucky to get a really nice midwife.. As my MW had told me my hosp is really strict about inductions.. so I was well shocked when she said she'd booked me in for one tomoz. I wonder if its cos my midwife had wrote in my notes about how fed up I am lol. Any signs yet rihanna? xx


----------



## rihanna

i get very strong pains now and again but they are hourly or less. Dont know about mild then going strong though they are sooo painfull! 

Im hoping they regular up soon xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Great news Sophie -Lucky you getting induced so soon -are you only 2 days overdue? Wish it was me lol but my mw's aren't keen to even give me a sweep before 41w never mind induction aarrghhhh!! BUT... a lot my own fault as I want a homebirth so I cant really complain xx

Rihanna yay for being 3/4 cm dilated and having pain too yay -hope labour starts soon hun

cherryg -fx'd your sweep went well xx

nb1984 is at the hospital in established labour and has had her epi -they think baby will be here by tonight -C'mon Nat Pushhhhhhhhhhhh!!! lol

I have mw aromatherapy massage 2morro -am hoping they add something else into the essential oils to try and get something happening lol but I doubt it, still early days only 39+3 tomorrow. I am not ever overdue yet and it's driving me nuts, I really feel for you ladies already overdue, sorry ladies I really have a cheek moaning, with 5 days still to go til EDD.

Hope everyone is having agood day.
Anyone heard from queenemsie?

xx


----------



## xSophieBx

ooOoOo sounds promising.. ur def ready as u've made a huge improvement since tuesday! I feel nothing after my sweep.. I feel a lil crampy and thats about it. Good luck.. ur gonna be in labour by tonight :D xx


----------



## xSophieBx

wannabubba - yeh only 2 days overdue so will be 3 days tomoz wen i actually get induced.. To be honest Im shocked im being induced.. never expected that when I went in this morn! Keep begging them for a sweep :) Good luck.. U still got 5 days to go naturally neway xx


----------



## vac_uk

everything progressing well today, sophie good luck for tomorrow, Rihanna hope your contractions build up, sounds promising!! xx


----------



## mightyspu

Blimey, it's hard to keep up!



MGD said:


> Hi all, sorry for queue jumping but delighted to announce the birth of our baby girl Charley born 6th July 2010 weighting 6lb 15oz at 2:45am. Was due on 9th July.... Mum and baby doing great, home from hospital and she is a wee cracker!

Congratulations my love! So pleased for you and a lovely name too!



kirstylm said:


> Congrats to n14boo who had her baby (don't know if it's been updated).
> 
> It's not because she has not asked to be on the list, quite happy to pop her on there if she wishes............. :flow:




x__Hannah__x said:


> Hey guys,
> Hope you're all good and good luck to all of you and hope your baba's make an appearance soon :)

Hannah, your little girl is adorable!



shortie1990 said:


> I think us july ladies have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much time on our hands the thread is moving so quickly! :haha:
> 
> x

Too right, I have to do posts like this because I can't remember who's done what!



shortie1990 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> https://www.tvduck.com/frame.php?epi=114150&view=476325
> 
> 26 minutes in! :haha:
> 
> :haha: thats funny
> 
> im worried mines gonna be huge because hes over due :(Click to expand...

Did anyone see the birth in Glee? Her labour appeared to be the length of Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody" I know it's a long song, but it's not that long!



wannabubba#4 said:


> I have just been and bought a TENS machine for my hubby for £5 -bargain I thought. Lloyds pharmacy, online and in store have the majority of their TENS machine reduced. States not for pregnancy or labour use, but I spoke to the pharmacist and she says it isn't recommended as its stronger impulses and can induce labour, but for use in active labour can't do any harm. So I'll get using it too, hopefully in a few days lol
> 
> xx

Hmm, am considering testing my TENS machine to see if it can induce labour! :haha:



rihanna said:


> Hi ! hope hubs if feeling better soon so we can get your labour on track wannabubba!
> 
> Well MW has just been to give me the sweep.
> She said i am 3/4cm dilated, cervix is soft and im at +3 station (which i think means very good and very low in the pelvis already! - googled it!)
> 
> So........now i wait.......
> 
> Then she said see you in clinic Tuesday if no baby....ERM NO YOU BETTER BLOODY NOT!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck girls xxxxxxxx
> 
> Hows everyone else getting on?

I hope not too lovey! Good luck!



xSophieBx said:


> Just an update from me..
> Well I went to the hosp this morn cos of lack of baby movement & suspected water leak... They monitored baby 1st and she moved a couple of times so they werent worried, & then they examined me & dont think its my waters so the midwife gave me a stretch and sweep & said babies still the same as wot my MW described on tuesday, 2cm dialated, head is reeeeeeeeally low down & shes nr enuff fully engaged now, my waters r bulging, so shes booked me in for an induction TOMORROW!! As she said baby is ready its just going slowly and Im overdue now and as babies slowed down theres no point in waiting. Ive gotta ring up in the morn & they'll give me a time & their gonna start me off on a pessary to see if that helps things progress and if not their gonna break my waters. Could be a long process but midwife said I should def have her by sunday :D So im very excited and also getting very nervous now. This is all depending on if I dont go by myself as she gave me another sweep things could happen during night.. Dont think it will thou.. hers didnt feel as good as the 1 my midwife done but who knows!
> Well done rihanna ur sweep sounded great so I predict ur gonna go into labour 2nite :D & good luck to cherryglitter today hope hers goes well.
> And good luck to all u other july mummies that are close :) xxx

Wow Sophie, That's immense news! Eeee, so exciting!

Phew, I think that was most of what went on today........ Sorry if I missed anything!


----------



## wannabubba#4

xSophieBx said:


> wannabubba - yeh only 2 days overdue so will be 3 days tomoz wen i actually get induced.. To be honest Im shocked im being induced.. never expected that when I went in this morn! Keep begging them for a sweep :) Good luck.. U still got 5 days to go naturally neway xx

Thanks - I'll beg again tomorrow haha :haha::haha:, have asked every mw I has spoken to over the past few weeks but to no avail but you never know, may find someone sympathetic to my pain lol :haha::haha:
I dont want to get induced as I do really want my home birth but a sweep to see if things start off naturally would be nice haha

NOT holding my breath though, I'll still be here come end of next week lol

Good Luck 2morrow xx :hugs: xx

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol -Spu , I was seriously considering giving the TENS a go too, see if it jump started anything haha -but tbh am too scared lol -big woos I know!

haha 

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Well my sweep was awful! :( xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> Well my sweep was awful! :( xxxx

Oh No!!Why?? Were you not favourable? or was it painful hun?

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## cherryglitter

It was just so painful.
My cervix is well and truly closed, she got her fingers 3/4's of the way into it but had to stop because I was just in so much pain, she could see it in my face lol! She felt his head there and he moved it out the way. He is not interested lol. 

Im feeling really crampy and I passed some orange mucus, nice! Im bleeding a little now and feeling sore but I think I would do because of what i've had done! :nope:

I've got another one next thursday, 41+2 and then my induction is the following tuesday, 20th!
Im gutted and just want to cry! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> It was just so painful.
> My cervix is well and truly closed, she got her fingers 3/4's of the way into it but had to stop because I was just in so much pain, she could see it in my face lol! She felt his head there and he moved it out the way. He is not interested lol.
> 
> Im feeling really crampy and I passed some orange mucus, nice! Im bleeding a little now and feeling sore but I think I would do because of what i've had done! :nope:
> 
> I've got another one next thursday, 41+2 and then my induction is the following tuesday, 20th!
> Im gutted and just want to cry! xxxx

Oh hun -hope the mucus and blood is a good sign and you are on your way now. Sending hugs your way, you must be disppointed :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Yeah I am a little. I keep thinking it wont be long, and the 20th isn't that far away, but it is at the same time. Im all over the place at the moment! Feel horrible.

Just eaten a whole fresh pineapple and all its done is burn my tongue so now my chocolate tastes crap :(
Talk about comfort eating! xxx


----------



## merlotgirl

Cherry- sorry to hear about the sweep - sounds pretty horrid but hopefully it'll do the trick... Hope the pineapple has a better effect for you than the one I had today for lunch.. Had terrible trots since ( TMI!! Sorry!!)

Rihanna and Sophie- all sounds much more positive for you both- looking forward to the updates!!

For everyone else- hugs for bumps and mummies.. Look after yourselves!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Cherry, how awful for you! I hope it is the start of something though, wouldn't want you to go through that again.

I went to see some old work mates today and it was lovely to have a natter about stuff other than babies, I felt almost human again! :haha: I suggest if any of you can, getting out with a friend and banning baby talk!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Oh Cherry, how awful for you! I hope it is the start of something though, wouldn't want you to go through that again.
> 
> I went to see some old work mates today and it was lovely to have a natter about stuff other than babies, I felt almost human again! :haha: I suggest if any of you can, getting out with a friend and banning baby talk!

Good advice Spu, and glad you had a nice day :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

Fingers crossed eh! I knew I would go overdue, just didn't think I would be this depressed about it all! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am NOT even overdue lol and I get depressed about it, and my first two baby's were both late so really I should expect it lol

Only natural, but you know what- before long we will all have our babies and will be wondering where all the time had gone xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I've just never been the patient sort. If I decide I want something, I want it then and there! Still they're worth the wait aren't they?

(am trying to talk myself into being patient!)


----------



## Ladybug2009

Well i havnt been on for a couple of days as ive been staying at my parents house and things. Well let me update you all :winkwink:.

I was due on 6th Jul :wacko: and due to me having a large bby 1st time around and due to some problems i have had this time consultant decided to get community MW to do sweeps from 37 weeks and he thought that would send me into labopur before i reached 40 weeks (wasnt he wrong?! :haha:)

So i had another MW apt on wed at 40+1 MW done another sweep and sayd she could get to the menbrain sack but my cirvix is still a lil long and says i will more than likely NOT go into natural labour with in the 72hrs they advise, She dont BP and water sample and all is fine she then says bby is growing bigger and bigger by the days now as she can feel a big difference in the size compared to last week :cry: i expressed my concerns that the consultant didnt want me o go over my due date and she decided to refer me back to him to see if he would get me induced asap.

So i had apt this morning with my consultant Mr Weeks :dohh: I explained everythink that had happened and he was suprised to see me there at this tim he also thought i wud of had my LO by now :nope: So After looking at me etc he decided my body is not yet ready for labour nd by inducing me it would mean they where working against my body and feel it could of had more risks for bby either going into shock etc so he is more than happy to induce me at term plus 10 but not now he also thinks bby is smaller than my first son he was born 9.12 and he sed my DS has made way for this LO so sudnt be must of a problem :shrug: glad he thinks so.

So now i have a apt for nxt thursday :dohh: and i will find out wot day and time they will induce me a i have also got to ring midwife 2moz she will cum and do another sweep for me either 2moz or monday and fingers crossed i go on my own before nxt thur.

Also found out 2night my mums neighbour had a lil boy she wasnt due until 10th jul all is weel for then what im pleased about but how dear she give birth before me and before her due date :growlmad: :cry: :haha:

Bo doubt i will be back to update u all soon. Glad there is also lots more mums but i see still no1 thats was due the 6th jul has given birth yet??!! :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

Nope im still here ladybug! Nightmare isn't it! xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

cherryglitter said:


> Nope im still here ladybug! Nightmare isn't it! xxx


I no its starting to wind me up aswel ppl asking have i had the bby yet i feel like replying with does it look like ive had the bby yet!! :growlmad:


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol yeah i know what you mean!
I was trying to get off to sleep the other day and my phone kept going off, I don't mind some people asking, but it's people who I barely talk to!!!
LET ME GET SOME REST PEOPLE.
It's like I wouldn't tell them if the baby was here?! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Morning Ladies, well i woke up at 4.30 to feel a little trickle..went to the bathroom knickers were a little damp, so just changed them and got back into bed just lying there, bout half hour later it happened again, bit more this time though, so changed them again and put a pad on, i'm guessing my waters are leaking??

woke OH up and said 'i think my waters are breaking' then...typical OH said..'oh just get a towel then' so i said 'yeh well ive just put a pad on, not got any pains now so will just see how it is' and he went 'ohhhh you mean your waters, i thought you meant your bottle of water...:dohh'

:haha: bless him, he's a dope!!

x


----------



## vac_uk

i need to catch up here - missed half a night lol - 

Shortie - sounds good, hope it is your waters !!! But WHY O WHY are we still GUESSING labour, we should at this stage be like - OH YES here we go ! :) 
janidog - hope ur new phone keeps u occupied at least till baby shows - hoping you dont go overdue 
wannabubba - did the TENS work? £5 to induce labour - BARGAIN ! Hope ur hubby gets well soon x 
Rihanna - ur sweep sounds like it went well, any news?
Sohpie - whats happening with you? Ur baby should be on its way soon !! 
Cherry dont worry about ur sweep - my sweep worked with 1st and my cervix was posterior and closed - she also struggled to get a finger in. How horrible it was painful tho :( it shouldnt be - if it doesnt work hopefully the next one will be better x 
Ladybug - i think its good theyre not bringing u in to induce too early, I ended upo with a section with my 1st and its really because everything was interfered with too early before my body was ready to deliver. So chin up and go with the flo - hopefully ur body will go into labour natural before induction anyway x 

So my update - Still nothing, had some visitors last night so that kept me off the net lol but I really thought something might come from yesterday as i was getting strong pains in the lady bits and was travelling to lower abdom... it all went away tho, but comes back now and then so i dont know if maybe baby has dropped down a bit and lying on a nerve now or something?? 
Anyway cant sleep today as im much excited - have a consultant appointment today so she REALLY should be doing a sweep infact im not leaving her office till she does one lol... but I really want to know whats happening inside too ie if im dialating etc... so got this to look forward to this morning and hopefully by the evening i'll be in labour (wishful thinking?) xx


----------



## shortie1990

I hope it is my waters, there's been alot more fluid coming out, like when i move, i just want to sit still! :haha: but still no pains :shrug:

don't wanna ring hospital just yet, they'l just check me and send me home right? so ill just leave it a bit longer n see if any pains are come along, i feel so minging leakin all the time! :haha: OH just woke up and said, 'so is it your waters then' so i just said well i'm assuming so, he's chuffed now he doesnt have to work, n said 'ah well ill just go back to sleep just incase then yeh?

ok love, ll just sit here leaking then cheers ha ha!

priceless!


----------



## Tudor Rose

aww bless! least things are on the move shortie!

strong BH kept waking me up last night so nothing happening here. My sis txt "is she here yet?" im like no, im not even due yet so dont be expecting her here anytime soon.


----------



## vac_uk

hehe - deffo sounds like this is it... i dont know about how soon u would go into labour or anything tho. they will ask u to come in to check the fluid and maybe keep u in to prevent infection so its ur choice really i suppose... due to my previous experience of labour i think id stay at home too for a while longer... really hope today is the day for you... keep us updated !! Im off for a shower now... ohhh exciting things going on for us ladies today ! :) xx


----------



## shortie1990

thanks :) well when my sisters broke she went to the hospital, and was havin contractions, and got sent home, her waters broke on the monday night, and she just had to go back 24 hours later, then got told to come another 24 hours later, then again got sent home n got told to come back another 24hours later, and didnt have him till the thursday night, so seen as i'm not having any pains, will leave it as long as possible!

but what do i do about bathing? if the waters are gone can you use soap etc (sorry if this sounds really really stupid lol) but could that not cause infections? :shrug:
i'm sure my sister got told to have a bath but wasn't allowed to use anythin in the bath :wacko:


----------



## Tudor Rose

shortie1990 said:


> thanks :) well when my sisters broke she went to the hospital, and was havin contractions, and got sent home, her waters broke on the monday night, and she just had to go back 24 hours later, then got told to come another 24 hours later, then again got sent home n got told to come back another 24hours later, and didnt have him till the thursday night, so seen as i'm not having any pains, will leave it as long as possible!
> 
> but what do i do about bathing? if the waters are gone can you use soap etc (sorry if this sounds really really stupid lol) but could that not cause infections? :shrug:
> i'm sure my sister got told to have a bath but wasn't allowed to use anythin in the bath :wacko:

if you want to bath, i,d use plain water but i think showering is best, when my waters broke with my 1st i showered.


----------



## Tudor Rose

last night my mum went to see my nan (the one diagnosed with dementia) and showed her a pic of me what she took last week, and she said "aww her face hasnt changed but the rest of her body has" cheers nan, cheer me up no end!


----------



## shortie1990

Tudor Rose said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> thanks :) well when my sisters broke she went to the hospital, and was havin contractions, and got sent home, her waters broke on the monday night, and she just had to go back 24 hours later, then got told to come another 24 hours later, then again got sent home n got told to come back another 24hours later, and didnt have him till the thursday night, so seen as i'm not having any pains, will leave it as long as possible!
> 
> but what do i do about bathing? if the waters are gone can you use soap etc (sorry if this sounds really really stupid lol) but could that not cause infections? :shrug:
> i'm sure my sister got told to have a bath but wasn't allowed to use anythin in the bath :wacko:
> 
> if you want to bath, i,d use plain water but i think showering is best, when my waters broke with my 1st i showered.Click to expand...

ahh ok :thumbup: we don't have a shower :dohh: I've been naggin OH for ages, but because the bath is in a really awquard place, (obviously designed by a bloody man - idiot!) it will need to be moved it we want a shower fitted, so he hasnt done it :haha: so bath it is then!


----------



## shortie1990

Tudor Rose said:


> last night my mum went to see my nan (the one diagnosed with dementia) and showed her a pic of me what she took last week, and she said "aww her face hasnt changed but the rest of her body has" cheers nan, cheer me up no end!

awww bless her


----------



## mightyspu

Oooh Shortie! Wahoo! I'd give your mat unit a ring if I were you, it could be ages, but they might want to know. Very pleased you have finally got some action though! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> Oooh Shortie! Wahoo! I'd give your mat unit a ring if I were you, it could be ages, but they might want to know. Very pleased you have finally got some action though! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm scared :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

Well I rang them, they've told me to go in and get checked over at 9, this is going to be a loooooooooong weekend if i dont start getting pains soon!


----------



## vac_uk

yeh u can bath without any bubbles etc in it (learned this the other day on here lol) 
Im getting really crampy and again loads of preassure down low - wonder if things are heating up here. If ur in labour is it still safe to have a sweep? (havent had any waters break) Im not counting on saying im in labour but just a thought incase... dont want to ruin my chance of having a sweep by saying to the consulatant im getting pains today then she doesnt do it !!


----------



## vac_uk

thats good news shortie, coz they will check u over and give u an idea of things are progressing - hope that hubby of urs is out of bed now ¬!:) mines is still in bed but im off to wake him up just shortly x


----------



## shortie1990

vac_uk said:


> thats good news shortie, coz they will check u over and give u an idea of things are progressing - hope that hubby of urs is out of bed now ¬!:) mines is still in bed but im off to wake him up just shortly x

hahahaaaa..... i went up and told him i'd rang, and said we needed to be there for 9, so he rolled over and set an alarm then rolled back over :haha:

i swear...they are pissin useless!! :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

vac_uk said:


> yeh u can bath without any bubbles etc in it (learned this the other day on here lol)
> Im getting really crampy and again loads of preassure down low - wonder if things are heating up here. If ur in labour is it still safe to have a sweep? (havent had any waters break) Im not counting on saying im in labour but just a thought incase... dont want to ruin my chance of having a sweep by saying to the consulatant im getting pains today then she doesnt do it !!

sorry i'm not sure, dont see why not, but i've not a clue :shrug:


----------



## vac_uk

hehe MEN !! He sounds just like my hubby - too laid back for his own good ! x


----------



## shortie1990

he'd have been worried if they'd have gushed every where!!

ah well, he's better off asleep, he aint annoying me then!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo -shortie yay!! Good Luck for today!!! Hope things progress quickly hun

vac - i'd not say anything either lol -just incase they do decide to leave you, a sweep might just help things along a bit more lol

And we have another baby overnight -my lovely bump buddy nb1984 had her baby just after 9pm laast night. She was team yellow so i'll check to see if she wants me to update any other details before posting more info, but mum and baby both doing well.

Congrats again babe -so happy for you xxx

Well nothing here, not even a twinge but DH slept on the sofa and I have actually slept so I am ready for it now (again lol).

xxxx


----------



## shortie1990

I feel so crappy, ive been awake since half 4...but how can i sleep when ive got fluid constantly coming out of me??? :haha: i think i might go sit in the bath for a little while then head off to the hospital, morning traffic and all that :S

still no pains though, will update when i get back :)

hope every one else is well :D

x


----------



## mightyspu

Aw Shortie! sorry you are scared! tbh, I would be too! :hugs:

Congrats to nb1984!

My hubby has just left for for work. I caught him trying to make dinner spicier last night because he doesn't want to do the shifts he has coming up!


----------



## mightyspu

shortie1990 said:


> I feel so crappy, ive been awake since half 4...but how can i sleep when ive got fluid constantly coming out of me??? :haha: i think i might go sit in the bath for a little while then head off to the hospital, morning traffic and all that :S
> 
> still no pains though, will update when i get back :)
> 
> hope every one else is well :D
> 
> x

gooooood luck! I hope you get there and they find you are almost ready to pop!


----------



## Janidog

ooh keeping everything crossed for you shortie1990 :flower:

Yay 38 weeks today :happydance: Other then BH and feeling like his hand is about to come out of my fanny, nothing else is happening :haha: Like everyones elses hubby, mine is so laid back about the whole thing that i think he might just sleep through my labour :haha:


----------



## xSophieBx

Shortie - sounds exactly like mine which turned out not to be my waters wen I went and got examined yesterday, but hopefully it is and u get moving soon :) I still woke up and felt a gush this morning which soaked my knickers so I dont know wot the hell it is if it isnt my waters! She said as babies head is so slow down its unlikely cos the head will be acting as a plug to my back waters hmm, and she could see my fore waters and their bulging. Confuuused! 

Im off to get my induction 2day :D.. Rang at half 7 but their busy so gotta ring at half 8 and hopefully they know wots going on n can give me a time. I just want my baby now!! Feel bit bad bout cheating but babies ready its just going slow.. so that makes it alright doesnt it? Its not like im not favourable at all and forcing it... they probs wouldnt of booked me in if I wasnt ready neway! 
Good luck everyone.. Get those overdue july babies out NOW! No babies have been born from the 6th yet so hopefully I break the curse in the next day or 2 & everyone else has theirs :haha: xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog said:


> ooh keeping everything crossed for you shortie1990 :flower:
> 
> Yay 38 weeks today :happydance: Other then BH and feeling like his hand is about to come out of my fanny, nothing else is happening :haha: Like everyones elses hubby, mine is so laid back about the whole thing that i think he might just sleep through my labour :haha:

Mine appears laid back, but often on the inside he having kittens! :haha:


----------



## Tudor Rose

just shouting up stairs to the kids set my BHs off, im on edge, DH is djing tomorrow night. we have a back up plan my SIL is my back up birth partner til DH can get away from the function. we had stern words with bubs last night. she can come today or tonight or even sat morning but for 12 hours from sat lunch til midnight she.l have to stay put. and if she comes on sunday she.l share her birthday with my dad :)


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck to the ladies getting sweeps, inductions and shortie :)


----------



## Janidog

xSophieBx said:


> Shortie - sounds exactly like mine which turned out not to be my waters wen I went and got examined yesterday, but hopefully it is and u get moving soon :) I still woke up and felt a gush this morning which soaked my knickers so I dont know wot the hell it is if it isnt my waters! She said as babies head is so slow down its unlikely cos the head will be acting as a plug to my back waters hmm, and she could see my fore waters and their bulging. Confuuused!
> 
> Im off to get my induction 2day :D.. Rang at half 7 but their busy so gotta ring at half 8 and hopefully they know wots going on n can give me a time. I just want my baby now!! Feel bit bad bout cheating but babies ready its just going slow.. so that makes it alright doesnt it? Its not like im not favourable at all and forcing it... they probs wouldnt of booked me in if I wasnt ready neway!
> Good luck everyone.. Get those overdue july babies out NOW! No babies have been born from the 6th yet so hopefully I break the curse in the next day or 2 & everyone else has theirs :haha: xxx

Hope you get your induction today :happydance:


----------



## xSophieBx

Just rang up. Gotta go in at 11am. Omg Im so nervous now.. I cant believe as soon as I enter that hospital I wont b leaving without a baby. 

Good luck ladies, hope everything goes well and u all have ur lovely bundles of joy very soon. Look forward to reading the birth stories xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Wow Sophie! so pleased you are that closer to holding your baby! Eek! so excited for you!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Sophie! your gonna be a mummy today! :)


----------



## merlotgirl

Wow I have a lie- in and it's all happening!!

Good luck to shortie and Sophie- hopefully you'll both be holding your little ones by the end of the day!!

Any news on the others? CherryG, rihanna, queenemsie? Hopefully they all have their little ones by now!!

Congrats to the new July mummies- nb1984, rinnyroo, and flower94!! All coming thick and fast now!!

AFM - another night of abdominal cramps, backache and period pain aches.. Nothing I can time though and once again it's stopped in the morning..

DH thoroughly annoyed with having to go off to work after a bad nights sleep caused by my constant fidgetting!!


----------



## rihanna

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

After my sweep yesturday had a few pains but not much to write home about...
at 9pm they started getting strong when i laid down. tried to breath thru them but no luck so came down staires at 1am tried to manage alone. They were every 8 mins , then 7 mins i was struggling and rang maternity at 4am who said ''hold off, 1st baby and all''. Waited till 5am then woke OH to tell him we should be going soon (40min drive)
then...............................all stopped. NOTHING

I have been awake all night, struggled through labour and now its all stopped.
Words cant say how frustrated i am and let down. I am so so so disheartened and upset i went thru all that for nothing. 
And i am shattered but if i lay down they start again and its unbearable i have to get up...then they stop again etc etc
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:



good luck and well done to the other mummies x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo Sophie -All the best for today ,good luck hun -you'll have your lil bundle very soon

Looking forward to the birth story and pics xxxxxx

I have jsut been to the docs with DH again -3rd time this week- he hasn't slept since Sunday- selfish moment now lol- but how the hell can he support me in labour, when in extreme pain himself and seriously sleep deprived haha -poor soul I really shouldn't joke!!!

So anyway I went in to see doc with him rather than waiting in the waiting room; and it seemed to do the trick. I asked about drugs specifically for the neuropain and DH told doc I was a nurse and obviously about to pop (with a home birth and me on crutches lol) and the doc bascially hummed n hawed and then said right so what do you want to do then??So got the meds he needs at last! - so yay!! hopefully with the new meds we should be able to get on top of the pain over the next few days. As long as I dont go intolabour toos oon ,cos he'll be out of it with having no sleep all week and rattling with all the pills haha. Maybe need to get a backup sorted for my birthing partner.

Have a good day ladies -keep in touch, looking forward to more baby stories and births .
xxxx


----------



## merlotgirl

Oh no!! I was sure you ere going to have your little one by now...

Big hugs chick- maybe try and get some sleep so you have the energy to get through labour when it does kick off again ( which I'm sure it will soon!)


----------



## rihanna

merlotgirl said:


> Oh no!! I was sure you ere going to have your little one by now...
> 
> Big hugs chick- maybe try and get some sleep so you have the energy to get through labour when it does kick off again ( which I'm sure it will soon!)

Thanks...i am only comfy in the upright position and find it hard to go to sleep like that. I have been lying down and getting 7/8mins of sleep then waking up to the pain , waiting for it to stop and trying again for another 7/8mins sleep but its wearing thin.xx


----------



## merlotgirl

rihanna said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I was sure you ere going to have your little one by now...
> 
> Big hugs chick- maybe try and get some sleep so you have the energy to get through labour when it does kick off again ( which I'm sure it will soon!)
> 
> Thanks...i am only comfy in the upright position and find it hard to go to sleep like that. I have been lying down and getting 7/8mins of sleep then waking up to the pain , waiting for it to stop and trying again for another 7/8mins sleep but its wearing thin.xxClick to expand...

Oh no!! That sounds rubbish - can you take some co-codamol or something just to give you a break!! It seems to be the painkiller that the hospitals tell you to take in early stages?

Take care chic, thinking of you!


----------



## shortie1990

Hey laides, I'm back!

Well, got there, they put me on the monitor for about 40 min (OH kept makin me laugh to kept botching up the readings :dohh:)

they didn't do an internal, which i am VERY confused about...!!

told me to keep an eye on things, take my temperature n watch out for infection, if i feel unwell, to ring back, if nothing progresses ive to go back in the morning.

I feel so crap, ive fluid constantly coming out of me! so im curled up on the sofa dripping!! (TMI!!) i just want to get in the bath and stay there all day, but not really a good idea lol

so yeh..ill just sit and wait then!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here, lost some more of my plug this morning but nothing to write home about lol!
Getting so pissed off now. I am in a really bad mood >.< xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Rihanna, you poor thing, sounds like a good sleep is what you need, but how is that going to happen? Would a warm bath help to sooth matters?

Shortie, sorry you are back so soon. 

I hope things kick off for the both of you. And you Wanna, Although only when hubby has got some sleep.


----------



## mightyspu

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here, lost some more of my plug this morning but nothing to write home about lol!
> Getting so pissed off now. I am in a really bad mood >.< xxxx

:hugs: so sorry love, hang on in there, I hope something starts for you soon.


----------



## cherryglitter

Sorry im a right miserable cow lol!
I keep thinking about the 20th being when my baby is here, just seems like such a way away & even then I would only be going in to be induced and he could even come on the 21st or the 22nd if im really unlucky. 

Urggh. :( xxxx


----------



## shortie1990

im still not having any pains or anythin :S

i just feel like curlin up in a ball, this constant leakage is depressing me! tried to get some sleep curled up on the sofa with the duvet, and just had a big gush everywhere!

arrgghh stupid thing!


----------



## mightyspu

oh ladies, this is not good start to the day for either of you is it? I wish there was something I could do to cheer you up.


----------



## cherryglitter

Shortie did they tell you your waters have gone! Sorry i haven't read back through the thread because im a lazy cow lol!!
xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Ive just read it! Why didn't they do an internal! Did they check your pad or anything?! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh no you poor thing rihanna. something surley must happen very soon! try and rest hun and you too shortie!


----------



## mightyspu

Hmm, Tightenings and period pain (in my back, cos I never get p pains in my stomach)

Is this promising?


----------



## cherryglitter

mightyspu said:


> Hmm, Tightenings and period pain (in my back, cos I never get p pains in my stomach)
> 
> Is this promising?

You lucky lucky woman! Yes it sounds promising. 
You can't queue jump hahaha! You're the owner of this thread ;) xx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Ive just read it! Why didn't they do an internal! Did they check your pad or anything?! xx

No, i'm really confused, they've just sort of taken my word for it!

They asked if there was any colour/scent etc, which there wasn't

they just said to keep an eye, check my temperature through out the day and look out for signs of infection!

The only reason i can THINK of that they haven't done an internal is because i've not had any pains...?? they don't like doing internals when waters have gone, to reduce infection, so i'm assuming as i've not had any pains, i'm not dilating yet, so have just told me to come back tomorrow at 9am, have the option to be induced, or wait another 24hours..

unless i go into labour before then... :shrug:


----------



## cherryglitter

When I went up to the labour ward because I thought my waters went (hindwaters!!) they checked my pad, couldn't tell from that and then did a 'smear test' type of things to check to see if my waters were pooling in my cervix, which they weren't lol!
It's just a bit strange that they've just kinda left you to it :(
Because if it is your waters you'll have to be induced in 48 hours (I think!!) because of the risk of infection. Gaaah, I should be a midwife LOL :dohh: xxxxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> When I went up to the labour ward because I thought my waters went (hindwaters!!) they checked my pad, couldn't tell from that and then did a 'smear test' type of things to check to see if my waters were pooling in my cervix, which they weren't lol!
> It's just a bit strange that they've just kinda left you to it :(
> Because if it is your waters you'll have to be induced in 48 hours (I think!!) because of the risk of infection. Gaaah, I should be a midwife LOL :dohh: xxxxx

yeh, they've sorta jsut assumed that they have gone, and taken my word for it, and might be able to get induced tomorow.. :shrug: unless i want to wait another day for things to start on their own.
but my hospital let you go 72 hours i think from when yo're waters have broken :shrug:

i thought it was strange that they didnt check, they are sill goin...how much fluid is in there???
:shrug:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

Im checking in for the day once again hehe! 3days over due and still here cooking. Looks like some of u girls are getting things going thou so hope all is well with u all and hope these over due bbys start arriving soon! Nothink happening for me apart fom being awake most of lastnight with what i thought was a clear out (TMI sorry) Mite of bee the curry i had last night hehe! 

No doubt i will be online later today! x


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> yeh, they've sorta jsut assumed that they have gone, and taken my word for it, and might be able to get induced tomorow.. :shrug: unless i want to wait another day for things to start on their own.
> but my hospital let you go 72 hours i think from when yo're waters have broken :shrug:
> 
> i thought it was strange that they didnt check, they are sill goin...how much fluid is in there???
> :shrug:

Pahaha, probably a lot dear ;) 
Im glad things are moving for you though, I know how crap you've been feeling because im feeling it myself now. :(
It's horrible.
I don't rely on any pain being anything anymore hahaha, until im crowning I don't think i'll ever believe this baby is on his way :rofl:! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Come on Shortie, Ladybug and Cherry! get contracting ladies!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> yeh, they've sorta jsut assumed that they have gone, and taken my word for it, and might be able to get induced tomorow.. :shrug: unless i want to wait another day for things to start on their own.
> but my hospital let you go 72 hours i think from when yo're waters have broken :shrug:
> 
> i thought it was strange that they didnt check, they are sill goin...how much fluid is in there???
> :shrug:
> 
> Pahaha, probably a lot dear ;)
> Im glad things are moving for you though, I know how crap you've been feeling because im feeling it myself now. :(
> It's horrible.
> I don't rely on any pain being anything anymore hahaha, until im crowning I don't think i'll ever believe this baby is on his way :rofl:! xxxClick to expand...

:haha: i still think that i'll go back tomorrow and they'll tell me i've been pissin my self for 24 hours and its not my waters... :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

shortie1990 said:


> :haha: i still think that i'll go back tomorrow and they'll tell me i've been pissin my self for 24 hours and its not my waters... :haha::haha::haha:

LOL, imagine that! How embarrassing, knowing my luck that is what I would be doing. I seem to have uncontrollable bladder at the moment.. nice! 
Sanitary towels are my friend LOL, I feel horrible wearing them in this heat though.. vile.

Im sure I could do a sweep myself lol, it didn't look too difficult! ;) She had to grab the side of the bed to push her fingers in! I must have been so unfavourable hahahaha! xxx


----------



## nineena

Hiya ladies just popping in whilst ive come away from hospital for a break :) wow congrats to alk the new mummies and its so exciting to see lots of people getting such positive symptoms but i'll bet youre really fed up. Hope all your bubs come soon and safely :)

Just wanted to update you on Ella, she's 3wks old today and been doing fab since her surgery on 21/06 is now more or less fully breastfed during the day, just demanding the odd top up by cup feed and then takes cup feeds all night. Her tube following surgery to keep oesophagus open and to feed was removed on wednesday and shes 10gms heavier than her birth weight. Still having the odd blue moment coz she gets reflux after meals but all looking great and she should be home with us soon, maybe even before her due date :) hugs to you all xxx


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: i still think that i'll go back tomorrow and they'll tell me i've been pissin my self for 24 hours and its not my waters... :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> LOL, imagine that! How embarrassing, knowing my luck that is what I would be doing. I seem to have uncontrollable bladder at the moment.. nice!
> Sanitary towels are my friend LOL, I feel horrible wearing them in this heat though.. vile.
> 
> Im sure I could do a sweep myself lol, it didn't look too difficult! ;) She had to grab the side of the bed to push her fingers in! I must have been so unfavourable hahahaha! xxxClick to expand...

:haha::haha: yeh i would be very gutted!! but they've not stopped since half 4.....so i'm gonna go with my waters!

oh tell me about it, i hate pads, first time i'm wearin them like ever, and i hate it already!! i ran a bath and just lead in it for like a hour n half before, if only i had a bath tub in my front room.... :dohh:

my OH has gone back to bed...cheers love, you've so much hard work to do haven't you...:growlmad:


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol my OH is like that!!
Im fed up of my belly feeling tight and then it just turns out to be wind. Lolllll confusing much :( xxx


----------



## vac_uk

Rihanna - thats really frustrating what ur going through :( not fair ! Hope things are progressing now tho?? 

shortie - cant believe they didnt check the fluid or do an internal however i read that they can only check every 4 hrs after ur waters have broken so they maybe didnt want to take a chance incase ur contractions start soon? 

Cherry - good luck, hopefully you too soon. 

Me - Im so sore ! I feel really bashed down bellow after my sweep, which I know it shouldnt feel like... I dont want to write about it on the main board incase i put peoplke off sweeps but im in pain here ! Could it be contractions tho??!! Its all in my lower sections and is really dull sore pain. If its not contractions im sitting here thinking omg do i really want a natrual birth now?>?!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Vac_uk, both my previous labours the contractions were different. my 1st was just like really uncomfortable BH with alot of pressure down below i kept thinking i was gonna pee my self. when the water broke then it bloody hurt.

with my 2nd i felt like when you get stomach cramps and you need rush the loo for a Number 2. the dull sore pains are probley to do with your sweep. is your tum tightening?


----------



## vac_uk

hmm i dont know about tum tightening - i dont think so, no - its all still down bellow and lots of preassure - i dont think its a normal pain to have after a sweep?? oufff why me!! I just want to have a healthy baby I dont want complications and another 3 days of painful non progressing labour!! :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hello Ladies :flower:

Sorry you've had such a rough night Rihanna -hope you get a rest hun and baby can't be far off -you cannot be experiencing all this for nothing -you are probably dilating beautifully and will get to hospital and be like 10cm already!!! :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay today too. :hugs:
xxx

I have just been for my final massage therapy -it was so nice, mw changed the oils to lavender and something else -she says she doesn't use them earlier on in pregnancy because they CAN bring on labour but as I am almost the full 40 w she thought it could help. NOT holding my breath lol - baby seems really comfortable where he is lol :haha::haha:

Also spoke to them about induction dates, sweeps etc - she said that I can get a sweep next Wed no probs (40+1) but they wouldn't consider induction until 13day over at least aarrgghhh -as I am low risk and home confinement -OMG that could be 26th July haha -DH is back at work on 2nd Aug. 

Oh well -what will be will be, I s'pose -I may have gone completely mad by then haha :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Hope all other July mummies are okay, take care ladies xxx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh Good Luck Sophie xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/367462-xsophiebx-labour.html


----------



## mightyspu

nineena said:


> Hiya ladies just popping in whilst ive come away from hospital for a break :) wow congrats to alk the new mummies and its so exciting to see lots of people getting such positive symptoms but i'll bet youre really fed up. Hope all your bubs come soon and safely :)
> 
> Just wanted to update you on Ella, she's 3wks old today and been doing fab since her surgery on 21/06 is now more or less fully breastfed during the day, just demanding the odd top up by cup feed and then takes cup feeds all night. Her tube following surgery to keep oesophagus open and to feed was removed on wednesday and shes 10gms heavier than her birth weight. Still having the odd blue moment coz she gets reflux after meals but all looking great and she should be home with us soon, maybe even before her due date :) hugs to you all xxx

Wow Nineena, that's excellent. Well done Ella! keep up the good work!


----------



## cherryglitter

Yayy finally sophieb has gone in, she was due july 6th so maybe there is some hope for me.. xxx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ooh Good Luck Sophie xxx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/367462-xsophiebx-labour.html

ooh yes, just read that myself! :happydance:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hello all. 

Sounds like things are still going well in here. 

How u getting on shortie anymore news? 

Hope SophieB is going well and not in too much pain here LO will soon be here.

Wish things would start moving for me!
x


----------



## shortie1990

nope no news from me, no pains yet, well nothing much, had the odd period pain but nothin other than that :S

midwife said to check my temperature a few times, and has given me the crappyest disposable thermometers ever!! and ive done it twice, and each time its been slightly higher than normal.. :S but i dont feel hot or anythin

will try again later n see how it is :S

x


----------



## mightyspu

well it is warm out, so maybe that's why your temp is slightly elevated??

I have tightening still, with a little discomfort, but it's not progressed anymore.


----------



## shortie1990

yeh possibly, apparently i can be induced tomorow if i like...how long does it take to be induced? like how long after inducing you do you wait and if you've not progressed they give in and do c-section? does any one know :shrug:


----------



## mightyspu

think it depends on woman to woman... it's supposed to take about 10 hours to get to fully dilated, so if you are not dilating fully or if you get tired, or the baby gets tired then they will take you for a section.


----------



## shortie1990

mightyspu said:


> think it depends on woman to woman... it's supposed to take about 10 hours to get to fully dilated, so if you are not dilating fully or if you get tired, or the baby gets tired then they will take you for a section.

oh okie dokey :thumbup:


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Hi all, I'm 39+1 and had ENOUGH as I am sure many of you who are due or over are lol


----------



## mightyspu

Did you want adding to the list Kiirsty? Do you know what you are having?


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Oo can do :] I'm having a little boyy <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome Kiirsty :flower:

Shortie - not long now hun -hang in there xx -you'll have your bubba real soon :hugs:

It's my DD 's 16th b'day 2morro- so really the ONLY day that I said I'd rather NOT have the baby lol -do you think that means I am gonna pop later haha
:haha::haha:


----------



## Pickles77

I had my little girl yesterday! Alice Kathryn 7lbs 13.5oz. She came a bit quickly and my husband ended up delivering her on the bathroom floor just as the midwife was knocking on the door!


----------



## nicholatmn

Pickles77 said:


> I had my little girl yesterday! Alice Kathryn 7lbs 13.5oz. She came a bit quickly and my husband ended up delivering her on the bathroom floor just as the midwife was knocking on the door!


WOW! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to you pickles - well done, hope you and baby are both well

Were you planning a home birth then? or did all just happen much quicker than anticipated ? lol

xx


----------



## shortie1990

wowee! congrats!!! xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Hi Ladies, I'm still here, think i've started getting pains, only had a couple though was about 10-15 min apart lastin about 1 min, but only had a couple so not enteirly sure yet!

but if they don't progress, I've to go back to the hospital in the morning at 9, so will update after i've been there tomorow

right, going to settle down for the night, try ane get a bit of rest and sleep, feel like its going to be a long weekend :)

ill update asap x


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Congrats Pickles x


----------



## mightyspu

Good on you Shortie and congrats Pickles!


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats pickles!! Was this your first- I worry about this happening to me as we have a family history of quick labours!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Good luck shortie. :) Hope this is it for you, finally! xxxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Wow! congratulations to pickles and glad both bby and mumm are well. Well dont to ur husband aswel for delivering bby! 

Shortie - U best get ur head down if pains are coming who knows we may have another july bby by the time the morning comes haha! Good luck hun and keep us updated i will be waiting by the fone hehe! 

Well nothink from me and my MW never rang me 2day what is abit of a pain but oh well i think i will just accept my bby is not going to be ere until the 16th at least hehe! another 7days and counting for me! x


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations pickles :happydance:

Good luck Shortie :flower:

This afternoon and evening whilst pottering around the house, i have been getting quite painful BH, so not sure whether to get excited or not


----------



## wannabubba#4

Night night ladies -another day nearly over, so another day closer to getting my wee man but still nothing as yet. 

I'll be back 2morrow- hopefully to hear of more babies or labours xx


----------



## shortie1990

Just a little update from me seen as I'm. Sat in bed and cannot sleep!! Gettin pains every 5-7 minutes lasting about a minute, I keep tryin to nod off between them, but that's quite hard lol! I'm bloody starvin though, think ill get ma self some shreddies :) 

x


----------



## LukeandJo

Jo is getting alot more BHs! We both reckon things are slowly starting to happen.

37+3


----------



## mightyspu

Wow Shortie, sounds really promising for you! hope things are moving in the right direction.

Good luck LukeandJo, hope this is it!


----------



## Diana

I know I don't come on here often enough but I had my little girl yesterday. Leah Isabel was born July 9th at 11:30am weighing 7lbs 9oz and 20.5" long. 4.5 hour labor and med free birth, we're both just resting now at the Hospital.


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations Diana :flower: and hope things progress quickly for you shortie :happydance:

Nothing exciting happened for me, feeling like a beached whale and can't get comfy


----------



## kirstylm

Well I kept quiet yesterday as was having quite severe stabby pains on
and off practically all night. 
Wentto Nandos and cinema and they the whole film at at home that night the pains were quite bad and regular!
But as nomal woken up today and theve all gone!
I give up now I have 4 days till due date but I know I'll still be here with a belly in a week! 
The pains maybe was baby pushing itself down and becoming more engaged I dunno? I give up!
Congrats to all of u that sound like ur well on ur way
and those who are lucky enough to have their babies out! 
XXXXXXX


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Diana, well done you! 

Janidog, know the feeling! 

Kirsty, sorry your pains didn't progress. I find that lo sinks lower if I have been active and I know when he's done it because I can't bend over!


----------



## vac_uk

shortie i hope this is it !!! 

Ladies I need advice.... woke up was bursting for a pee my little girl asked me to waitr on her to go downstairs so i did.... whilst sitting i felt trickle down my leg... went down to toilet both legs were all wet, shorts were wet, and on wiping was all wet but the fluid on legs was sticky aswell as just wet and there and quite mucusy (sorry tmi) could this be my waters or just some mucus plug?? x


----------



## mightyspu

What colour was it? Did it have a smell?


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats Diana!!

Good luck and labour dust to all

AFM- I'm just so tired, could sleep for England currently. Think it's more to do with the weather than anything- I know I shouldn't complain but I am in the hottest part of the country at the moment (cambridge) and there's not a breath of wind and is so hot and humid :-(


----------



## vac_uk

the water was clear but the mucus bits obv had a tinge of musus colour through *yellowish* no smell x


----------



## crossroads

Due today!


----------



## mightyspu

the plug can be snot like in colour and consistency, or streaked with blood. Waters - I have no idea, I have heard they can smell a little like bleach.... Anyone else know?


----------



## merlotgirl

Waters can clear or pale straw coloured and should smell of nothing or sweet/ mushroomy (according to my antenatal class notes) different from urine as that will smell ammonia like..

Hope that helps!


----------



## mightyspu

maybe a bit of both Vac? Can you call your mw/mat unit for a bit of info?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woohoo - congrats Diana - looking forward to all the details and pics. Well done hun,sounds like a fab labour too.

I am still here , still no twinges but on the plus side it's DD's 16th today so not allowed to come today, well at least not until all the visitors have been and all fussed enough over my daughter lol.

Have a good day ladies, good luck today Shortie, Kirstylm and vac -hoping something happens soon ladies.


xxxxx hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## vac_uk

ouufff i dont know, i was really wet and i did think it was only water until i touched my leg and it was mucusy... i didnt think the plug would come out like that tho... not had any more leaking fluid since so tbh i doubt it was waters coz anyone else whos had leaking waters they constantly leak.... i'll see how it goes x


----------



## mightyspu

Fair enough! fingers crossed things are happening for you!

Wanna, happy birthday to DD, you don't look old enough to have a 16 yo! must be all the bubbas keeping you young! Hope lo makes his moves after today!


----------



## vac_uk

just to update phoned hosp just to make sure... they said ive to put on a pad and wait and see... asked if id had any pains etc... explained ive had them all the time so not concentrating on them very well as im fed up lol - she said ive to concentrate for a couple of hours, check the pad and phone back if i have any more fluid or regular or painful pains. Sure its nothing, but very strange none the less x


----------



## mightyspu

Still Vac, you gotta start somewhere! It's better than no news I suppose!


----------



## cherryglitter

Hi girlies, im still here! Just need to read back and catch up on this thread!!
I know for a fact im going to be induced, :( xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Ok so I've been sweeping the house and garden all morning breaking into a sweat as it's very humid here! 
Spicy food last night and tonight, pinapple and RL caps!
What else can I do to bring labour on?!!!!!!


----------



## mightyspu

Sex! although opinions very as to which variety is better (regular or oral) and Nipple stimulation. My advice is that you might want to come in from the garden for that one though..............


----------



## cherryglitter

Hahaa! I've tried sex, it didn't work :(
Im not too sure if its because we're very limited to positions lol.. I am not in the mood for swinging myself around the bedroom at the moment, im gunna tidy up today and see what happens, I doubt anything though!
4 days overdue and I can't believe it! xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Lol thanks mightyspu!! I'm so uncomfortable down there though not sure I'm
up for letting anything in lol! 
Maybe in a few days when I get even more desperate I'll give into that one! 
I've heard though to actually only helps to bring on labour if ur at it like 4 times a day!!!


----------



## crossroads

Guys does a sweep hurt?


----------



## cherryglitter

crossroads said:


> Guys does a sweep hurt?

Mine did, but I wasn't 'ready' for one.. (40+2)
My cervix was closed and she managed to get her finger 3/4's of the way into the tube before it was too much for me, so she stopped. 
It wasn't TOO bad but it did feel very uncomfortable. :(

It depends on what your cervix is up to I think! She did say the next one I have shouldn't be as bad because things should have softened up a lot by that point! xxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

I had a sweep on Monday, and it did hurt me but alot of girls say there just uncomfortable!

Hello due date... any sign of my baby? Nope!!


----------



## crossroads

JessicaAnne said:


> I had a sweep on Monday, and it did hurt me but alot of girls say there just uncomfortable!
> 
> Hello due date... any sign of my baby? Nope!!

Are you due today like me?


----------



## crossroads

I'll be getting my sweep at 41 weeks so hopefully things will be soft by then. I already have the suspicion that my cervix is quite soft as I'm getting stabbing pains and yellow mucus.


----------



## cherryglitter

Fingers crossed crossroads :D!
I have another one at 41+2 so you'll have to let me know what it's like, I know for a fact im getting induced. I've been right about everything so far ;) xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well, I spoke to my mw yday and she assures me that I WILL get a sweep next Wed -please please please -will be 40w+1 then only and I have had some mw's saying yes for then, and others saying not until 41w -was one of the team leaders I spoke to yday though, so hoping to just say that she said I would definitely get one and not leave until they do it haha. 
I dont want to wait until induction boohoo... on the 26th July - that just seems ages away -and with DH due back at work on 2nd Aug and me still on crutches and in pain etc, could be a nightmare.

FX'd for everyone waiting today -lets hope for more baby's over the weekend xx


----------



## JessicaAnne

crossroads said:


> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> I had a sweep on Monday, and it did hurt me but alot of girls say there just uncomfortable!
> 
> Hello due date... any sign of my baby? Nope!!
> 
> Are you due today like me?Click to expand...


Yeah :D seem's forever ago I found out I was pregnant, and now it look's like she's to comfortable :haha: 
You had any sign's? :)


----------



## vac_uk

updating again - not had any more leaks - but seem to be contracting every 20mins but they arent painful...i'll hang off longer tho to see what goes on as im sure this is just gonna be another false alarm x


----------



## crossroads

JessicaAnne said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> I had a sweep on Monday, and it did hurt me but alot of girls say there just uncomfortable!
> 
> Hello due date... any sign of my baby? Nope!!
> 
> Are you due today like me?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah :D seem's forever ago I found out I was pregnant, and now it look's like she's to comfortable :haha:
> You had any sign's? :)Click to expand...

I've had:

- period cramps on and off.
- yellow snot-like mucus.
- ocassional stabbing pains in my cervix.

I've got the cramps right now. Why they say take paracetamol is beyond me. Paracetamol does nothing for period cramps.

How about you? Any signs?


----------



## crossroads

vac_uk said:


> updating again - not had any more leaks - but seem to be contracting every 20mins but they arent painful...i'll hang off longer tho to see what goes on as im sure this is just gonna be another false alarm x

Wow.

What does a contraction feel like?


----------



## crossroads

Guys, does anyone have the beginnings of a double chin? I have and I'm uber embarrassed. I'm also starting to get bingo wings. I've always took care of my appearence so I'm gutted at my body right now.

Can't wait to start a diet!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> Guys, does anyone have the beginnings of a double chin? I have and I'm uber embarrassed. I'm also starting to get bingo wings. I've always took care of my appearence so I'm gutted at my body right now.
> 
> Can't wait to start a diet!

Oh me too lol -cant wait to shift this excess weight - over 3 stone I have put on :growlmad:

xx


----------



## Teach123

Hi guys,

Hope you are all ok and hanging on in there! Cant believe that most of you are still waiting - got my fingers crossed for you that it wont be long now! 

Im doing good, loving being a mummy but still in lots of pain due to my stitches. Will keep checking on here to see how you are all doing and hope to see some new arrivals soon x


----------



## mightyspu

I believe more of my plug is coming away. There is deffo snot like stuff, only I am colourblind and can't particularly tell if it is green or not. Am I the only one who spends waaaaay to much time examining my gusset?


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I believe more of my plug is coming away. There is deffo snot like stuff, only I am colourblind and can't particularly tell if it is green or not. Am I the only one who spends waaaaay to much time examining my gusset?

Lol :haha::haha: its definitely a first tri and third tri trait haha

Although not for me yet - I still have nothing happening haha -and my lil guy is still sitting high under my ribs too.

Oh well, he loves being in his mummy, what can I say? :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

and he doesn't want to take the attention away from his big sis, what a considerate chap!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Congrats Diana & good luck to all who are 'waiting'
Can't wait to see pics & hear your wonderful labour stories lol


----------



## mightyspu

I THINK RIHANNA'S HAD HER BABY! Woop!


----------



## cherryglitter

mightyspu said:


> I THINK RIHANNA'S HAD HER BABY! Woop!

Oooh I hope so! Bless her :D! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

I can't believe no one from the 6th of July has had their baby yet! We're cursed :rofl:! xx


----------



## vac_uk

Well update again lol - Phoned the hosp. to tell them im regular 20mins but 20mins is so far apart that its not enough to worry about... phoned them anyway... spoke to someone else who said she doesnt think this mornings happening was my waters as i havent had any more leakage or anything. The pains are still every 20mins but its just not painful so im stopping counting now as its just getting annoying and doing my head in ! 
So am I in labour? - no dont think so - will it happen before my section on friday? - I hope so :) Hope everyone else is having more luck than me xx


----------



## vac_uk

Ohh how do u know Rihanna has had her baby? I hope soooo ! x


----------



## mightyspu

She has, it is on Facebook. I hope she does'nt mind me updating for her, But her little boy was born yesterday. I will let her update you with the details! :happydance:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations to everyone who has had their babies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirstylm

Well just spoke to midwife, seeing her again tomorrow. 
She asked if I had any signs and I said I've had in off stabby pain in pelvic area belly and upper legs and that it comes on maily at night then it's gone again come
morning and never develops.
But she said not to be too deflated as those are really good signs!!
So I will find out more tomorrow when I see her. 
I'm very lucky with my midwife as she's lovely so I'll try ask as many questions tomorrow and let u know anything that may be relevant to get us feeling more positive again! 
Maybe we all jst need some PMA!! Lol!


----------



## cherryglitter

I need more than PMA at the moment, im feeling so crap about it all! I feel bad for feeling crap but I can't help it.. im only 4 days overdue! xx


----------



## kirstylm

Ahh Hun, I don't know what to say to make u feel better. I feel pants too but I'm not even overdue yet so can imagine how u must feel.
The worst thing is when people keep ringing saying "anything yet?!" dammit no! Leave me alone I think i would tell u if I went into labour!!! Grrr! And ten try continue to go on and say "oh it seems bad now but just u wait till u get that bundle of joy in your arms it will all be worth it"! God I cannot begin to tell u how annoying that is!!!!
It drives me MENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My MIL says it every time she rings me! Bless her!


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> I need more than PMA at the moment, im feeling so crap about it all! I feel bad for feeling crap but I can't help it.. im only 4 days overdue! xx

Me too hun, and I haven't even went overdue yet either -just having a crappy over emotional afternoon I guess :cry::cry:

Loads of visitors this morning to see my DD and lots of 'baby not here' comments 'wont be long now' and then everyone left and DD went out with her pals and my two DS's went out and STUPID DH fell asleep on the couch (still in a lot of pain a lot of the time but much better and just pissing me off with it today - I mean I am in pain all the time ,dont have the luxury of taking strong painkillers, anti- imflammatories and bloody diazepam to help me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:- and he lies there sleeping when I am so down) and I felt really low and fed-up, so I cried lots ,then went to bed feeling sorry for myself :cry::cry::cry:

Came down the stairs there to see DH going out the front door, in the car before I reached him and screeching out of the car park -I know I had been sleeping a bit earlier but he could've came up n checked and told me he was going out or something. Texted him- where are you going ? No reply as yet -bloody f***ing inconsiderate pig !!! DD is in the kitchen, says oh dad is away to his pals -he says when you're ordering /making food just get him some and he'll get it later!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I know I am probably just being hormonal and fed up and its not his fault, and I AM glad he is feeling a bit better -but he hardly spoke to my mum, my sis or his bro when they were here, cos he was so sore- walking around clutching his arm ow ow ow ow; I have been chauffering him and everyone else around for the past two days (even though it make sme really sore) because he was too sore to drive AND NOW 1 phone call from his pal ,and he is out the door like a shot!!!! 

Sorry to rant -I only came on to congratulate Rihanna :blush::blush:
but the flood gates kind of opened there and now I am crying again -increase in hormones a good sign lol :haha:

Enough from me!!!

CONGRATS Rihanna -looking forward to the birth story and pics xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to sweetie too

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/368039-new-chapter-my-son-has-arrived.html


----------



## mightyspu

Oh wannabubba! What a poohead is your dh? I would be narked if my dh upped and outed without saying goodbye. I reckon you should forget to order/make him food in the same way he forgot to be nice to you today!

Congrats Sweetie!


----------



## mightyspu

kirstylm said:


> Ahh Hun, I don't know what to say to make u feel better. I feel pants too but I'm not even overdue yet so can imagine how u must feel.
> The worst thing is when people keep ringing saying "anything yet?!" dammit no! Leave me alone I think i would tell u if I went into labour!!! Grrr! And ten try continue to go on and say "oh it seems bad now but just u wait till u get that bundle of joy in your arms it will all be worth it"! God I cannot begin to tell u how annoying that is!!!!
> It drives me MENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My MIL says it every time she rings me! Bless her!

Someone just added me on facebook, to specifically ask if I had popped yet :wacko:


----------



## kirstylm

Wannabubba- u rant away Hun I don't blame u for feeling the way u do it just all too much sometimes and that's out of order ur Other half going out without even telling you! What if u were to go into labour??!!
I feel annoyed and my hubby too he's currently asleep too just cause he's done a bit of overtime he says he needs a power nap! Urgh!
What about when I need a power nap after countless sleepless nights cause of his snoring!!!!!! Grrr!!! So rude!


----------



## kirstylm

Mightyspu- OMG how feckin' rude!!! Just ignore them!


----------



## merlotgirl

Oh wannabubba! Poor you! What a horrid day after looking forward to it! Rant away all you like here!!
Wish I could rant away at my DH but he's being a big sweetie even though I've been wallowing in self pity today and is running up and down stairs with ice cold drinks and cold flannels to cool me down. So why do I want to rant at him?!! Blinkin hormones!!

Congrats rihanna and sweetie!! Hopefully that'll kick off all of these lazy July babies!


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> Ahh Hun, I don't know what to say to make u feel better. I feel pants too but I'm not even overdue yet so can imagine how u must feel.
> The worst thing is when people keep ringing saying "anything yet?!" dammit no! Leave me alone I think i would tell u if I went into labour!!! Grrr! And ten try continue to go on and say "oh it seems bad now but just u wait till u get that bundle of joy in your arms it will all be worth it"! God I cannot begin to tell u how annoying that is!!!!
> It drives me MENTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My MIL says it every time she rings me! Bless her!
> 
> Someone just added me on facebook, to specifically ask if I had popped yet :wacko:Click to expand...

OMG!! So rude- send them a rude comment and delete them!!


----------



## mightyspu

I added him and then saw the pm, it read, "have you popped yet? If not, I hope you have because it's hot"

REALLY? I HAD NOT NOTICED! :haha: 

I just replied with a rather curt "no, not due for 4 days" Honestly, I worked with the guy for 3 years, and only now do I get added?

My best friend text me the other day to ask if I had had any signs, she is the only one who knows that we know he is a boy! Of course I will tell her when I have him!


----------



## emsiee

Hi all, 

Congrats to people who have had thier babies.
Just to let you all know I finally had Jessica on Thursday at 8.49pm after my waters first broke on Tuesday night.
She is beautiful and Im so relieved its all over with.
Thank you for all your support...you have all been great...:hugs:
I will post a birth story and pics as soon as I get the chance.
xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Fantastic news queenemsie!! Congratulations hun!!


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations to all new July mummies :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

queenemsie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congrats to people who have had thier babies.
> Just to let you all know I finally had Jessica on Thursday at 8.49pm after my waters first broke on Tuesday night.
> She is beautiful and Im so relieved its all over with.
> Thank you for all your support...you have all been great...:hugs:
> I will post a birth story and pics as soon as I get the chance.
> xx

Yay congrats emsie -so pleased for you :happydance::happydance:

Well I have moaned at the kids - poor DD's b'day too -(think it was all a bit of an anticlimax - hoping baby would be here by her b'day but not on her b'day and really not wanting to go over and probably will and planning today with all the visitors and ... well just me being grumpy lol) Then got off my bum, went and bought Chinese food, DH came back within an hour and had told our DD that he was popping out and where he'd be and had his phone etc(although I'm still mad :growlmad: - more cos he never even popped up stairs to see if I was awake, but would have been MORE mad had he woken me)

I think there is just no pleasing me today - -just want a sign baby is coming some day :haha::haha: :blush::blush::blush: AND for him to stop saying ' you not had our baby yet? ' WTF???? I think you'll know when it does happen!!!!!!


Okay -gonna stop grumping now - promise lol - got choccie birthday cake to eat soon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

xxx


----------



## 1babygirl1987

im with you all on feeling fed up i just want to cry, scream, shout, anything really! its everyone and anything and everything that they do.............grrrrrrrrr!!!want some signs labour is going to be starting! CONGRATULATIONS to all the new mums! :) xx


----------



## crossroads

Guys has anyone had little electric shocks ripple accross your bump?

I had them in the cinema today. Took my breath away.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Queenemsie, looking forward to seeing pics and your birth story!


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh my gosh so much to catch up on! i.l read in a min, well im still here! arfter a hellish night 
hope you ladies are ok and congrats to the new mummies xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> oh my gosh so much to catch up on! i.l read in a min, well im still here! arfter a hellish night
> hope you ladies are ok and congrats to the new mummies xxxx

Oh hun -sorry you had a hellish night -was it pain or insomnia or what??

Hope you get some rest tonight :hugs:

Any news from shortie or sophieb? Or any other waters popping ,shows showing or anything ladies ? lol :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here, gunna crawl around on all fours tonight and see if that gets him going! It worked for my friend lol! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here, gunna crawl around on all fours tonight and see if that gets him going! It worked for my friend lol! xxx

Oh me too haha -going to crawl up and down the stairs a few times lol :haha::haha: My dad goes his hols tomorrow night and wants to meet his newest grandson before he goes 

:haha::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Keep going until you physically cant! But bear in mind it might make your bump hurt anyway lol!
It pulls all the muscles tight because your bodies trying to support it so much! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> Keep going until you physically cant! But bear in mind it might make your bump hurt anyway lol!
> It pulls all the muscles tight because your bodies trying to support it so much! xxx

With my torn abdo muscles and spd -might be not such a good idea, but to hell I am up for it -want this baby out. :haha::haha:
Give me no sympathy tomorrow if I am on here crying lol :haha:


----------



## vac_uk

Queenemsie congratulationsssssssssssss :) cant wait to read your birth story, congrats to sweetie & Rihanna too - ohhh excitinggggggggggg xxx


----------



## star2002

My baby was born July 9th! Her name is Stella Marie!


----------



## crossroads

star2002 said:


> My baby was born July 9th! Her name is Stella Marie!

Awww congrats!!

How was your birth?


----------



## vac_uk

Starrr congrats to you too :) xxx


----------



## rihanna

no didnt mind thank you for updating mighty. I had Harry 9th July 9lb 3oz i am so in love. still very sore & stitches are OUCH! but he is worth every little pain.

birth sroty when i get chance! x Good luck everyone


----------



## mightyspu

Was rocking on my ball last night on all 4's and have lost a bit more plug. Yummah! Was woken an hour ago by a pain in my back. Nothing since. Why do I get so excited about nothing? :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

Well I woke up last night with some pains in my tummy, but it turned out to be nothing/BH's! 
So tired and fed up now, but it's too hot to be popping this baby out at the moment. I can't win.. 
9 days till induction date.. x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey girls,
Just thought would say sex worked for me because I started feeling really crampy after it but don't think it was really that, think she was maybe just ready to come out lol. Anymore signs of any babas?
Sorry I'm still stalking this thread :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

rihanna said:


> no didnt mind thank you for updating mighty. I had Harry 9th July 9lb 3oz i am so in love. still very sore & stitches are OUCH! but he is worth every little pain.
> 
> birth sroty when i get chance! x Good luck everyone

Congratulations hun :D! xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

congrats Star!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

rihanna said:


> no didnt mind thank you for updating mighty. I had Harry 9th July 9lb 3oz i am so in love. still very sore & stitches are OUCH! but he is worth every little pain.
> 
> birth sroty when i get chance! x Good luck everyone

Congratulations rihanna knew your baba would make an appearance soon :) Reminds me I haven't done my birth story yet lol
x


----------



## mumexpctinno3

rihanna said:


> no didnt mind thank you for updating mighty. I had Harry 9th July 9lb 3oz i am so in love. still very sore & stitches are OUCH! but he is worth every little pain.
> 
> birth sroty when i get chance! x Good luck everyone

Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Starr and Rihanna again - well done mummies -looking forward to reading all about it. WOW Nice big boy rihanna -9lb 3 -hope your stitches aren't too uncomfortable hun!! My sis seen my profie pic of my bump on FB yday and she predicts a 10lber for me -GOd I hope not!!!!! Her son was 10lb and she reckons I am carrying at least that haha.

Well, I am still here too haha, and nothing happening at all!!!! Had a crappy nights sleep, woke up every hour with abdo/ pelvic pain (not labour related in the slightest though, just my crappy spd and torn abdo's) and then some more times, needing to pee. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - so sleepy now but going to do some tidying, have some b/fast, maybe bounce on my ball a bit and then try and catch some zzzz's after that -if I can get comfy.

Anything ot report ladies?? Anything happening today?, we need some more babies!

Lotta love xxx


----------



## JessicaAnne

crossroads said:


> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessicaAnne said:
> 
> 
> I had a sweep on Monday, and it did hurt me but alot of girls say there just uncomfortable!
> 
> Hello due date... any sign of my baby? Nope!!
> 
> Are you due today like me?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah :D seem's forever ago I found out I was pregnant, and now it look's like she's to comfortable :haha:
> You had any sign's? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've had:
> 
> - period cramps on and off.
> - yellow snot-like mucus.
> - ocassional stabbing pains in my cervix.
> 
> I've got the cramps right now. Why they say take paracetamol is beyond me. Paracetamol does nothing for period cramps.
> 
> How about you? Any signs?Click to expand...

Sorry I took ages replying! 
The same really, I lost my plug on Tuesday/Wednesday, so the sweep done something!

Anything promising today? :) x


----------



## mightyspu

Hannah, stalk away! It's lovely to hear from the July Survivors! 

I am hoping we will get some 6ers born soon, COME ON 6ers!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im hoping we get some 6'ers too lol! Getting so fed up now :( xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

mightyspu said:


> Hannah, stalk away! It's lovely to hear from the July Survivors!
> 
> I am hoping we will get some 6ers born soon, COME ON 6ers!

:) Glad I can still post in here hehe :)
Am trying to stay awake as didn't get that much sleep last night lol.
The joys of motherhood :haha:
x


----------



## emsiee

rihanna said:


> no didnt mind thank you for updating mighty. I had Harry 9th July 9lb 3oz i am so in love. still very sore & stitches are OUCH! but he is worth every little pain.
> 
> birth sroty when i get chance! x Good luck everyone

Congrats Rhianna!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

x__Hannah__x said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Hannah, stalk away! It's lovely to hear from the July Survivors!
> 
> I am hoping we will get some 6ers born soon, COME ON 6ers!
> 
> :) Glad I can still post in here hehe :)
> Am trying to stay awake as didn't get that much sleep last night lol.
> The joys of motherhood :haha:
> xClick to expand...

Yay glad to see the mummies still popping in, would be awfully quiet when you all leave, so please do stay and stalk lol :hugs:

As for lack of sleep - I wish mine was down to the joys of motherhood lol, rather than the joys of pregnancy haha
:haha::haha:

Wonder how Sophieb is getting on -she must have had her little one by now, she was a 6er (I think, but I m sleep deprived tday haha) -hopefully she'll have had her baby and brokent he curse lol :haha::haha: - C'mon cherryg - you next!!!!

xx


----------



## mightyspu

x__Hannah__x said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Hannah, stalk away! It's lovely to hear from the July Survivors!
> 
> I am hoping we will get some 6ers born soon, COME ON 6ers!
> 
> :) Glad I can still post in here hehe :)
> Am trying to stay awake as didn't get that much sleep last night lol.
> The joys of motherhood :haha:
> xClick to expand...

I can't wait! eeee, I am mental!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh wonder who'll be number 50???? Can hardly believe we have had 49 babies already -isn't it nuts???

Yay!!!


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wonder how Sophieb is getting on -she must have had her little one by now, she was a 6er (I think, but I m sleep deprived tday haha) -hopefully she'll have had her baby and brokent he curse lol :haha::haha: - C'mon cherryg - you next!!!!
> 
> xx

I have just had a quick look in Teen preg (there was a post there saying she was going in) to see if anyone knows. Hopefully she'll be the first 6er and will have started the ball rolling for you all!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Sophieb is getting on -she must have had her little one by now, she was a 6er (I think, but I m sleep deprived tday haha) -hopefully she'll have had her baby and brokent he curse lol :haha::haha: - C'mon cherryg - you next!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I have just had a quick look in Teen preg (there was a post there saying she was going in) to see if anyone knows. Hopefully she'll be the first 6er and will have started the ball rolling for you all!Click to expand...

And then me and you Spu- dont want to jump the queue haha - :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Sophieb is getting on -she must have had her little one by now, she was a 6er (I think, but I m sleep deprived tday haha) -hopefully she'll have had her baby and brokent he curse lol :haha::haha: - C'mon cherryg - you next!!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> I have just had a quick look in Teen preg (there was a post there saying she was going in) to see if anyone knows. Hopefully she'll be the first 6er and will have started the ball rolling for you all!Click to expand...
> 
> And then me and you Spu- dont want to jump the queue haha - :haha::haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:haha: of course not, I am British, I always queue appropriately!


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol i've been queing for a few days now and there's people pushing in :rofl:!!

Where is shortie too!? Have I missed somethinggg?! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Ohh i've just checked her facebook (shorties!) - hope she doesnt mind me posting.. but she's had him! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

cherryglitter said:


> Ohh i've just checked her facebook (shorties!) - hope she doesnt mind me posting.. but she's had him! xxx

:dohh: I even "liked" the pic she put up, but didn't twig!

I wonder if he was born last night or this morning? If any of you see before I do, let me know!


----------



## cherryglitter

The pic was uploaded 4 hours ago so im not too sure! I sound like a right stalker hahaha.. :(
I recon it was early hours of this morning, I bet she's so relieved! xx


----------



## mightyspu

I bet! 

And Sophie did it! she broke the curse of the 6ers! It's you next Cherry!


----------



## cherryglitter

mightyspu said:


> I bet!
> 
> And Sophie did it! she broke the curse of the 6ers! It's you next Cherry!

Yayy bless her!
I really hope it's me next, I have such a horrible feeling that im going to be turning into a 20th-er! xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I go for a bath and come back and we have 2 new babies haha -need to take more baths I think lol.

Congrats to shortie and sophie, hope all went well and mums n babies are all doing well

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Okay -I am really bored and fed up today and am now officially a stalker of everyone :haha::haha:

Been searching for news of early July arrivals that have been missed lol- am sure I could be doing somehting much more productive with my time but anyhoos - this is what I have come up with so far lol. :blush::blush:
Have only checked 2nd and 3rd July peeps as reckon these mummies must have popped, be about to pop or at least have an induction date to look forward to within the next week - so yay !!! if that's you!!! :happydance::happydance:

2nd July EDD-
Tabbyfourpaws -ooh exciting stuff :happydance:, not been online since 7th July -hopefully another baby here -has anyone heard anything?? haha
Our lovely MrsVenn as we know having her sweep today -Good Luck hun, hope labour starts quickly thereafter xxx :hugs:
DJT- changed her user name back in April but hasn't been online since April 12th -time to remove from list maybe?? Or is that mean?? :shrug::shrug: 3months AWOL 2morro
Whiteprincess - has been MIA since May too -Hope all is okay :hugs:
Hayzalbean -hopefully another imminent mummy yay!!!! :happydance::happydance:been off for a few days -hopefully busy with her lil bundle of joy -any one heard anything here ???

3rd July EDD
Alexandra91- missing in action since July 1st -hoepfully busy being mummy too :happydance:
gemma55250- appears her baby boy was born sometime in early June :hugs: -hope all is well, I know she'd been having a few worries. Love to you both xxxx :kiss:
mcraesmum -hope everything is okay here too, not been on since May but at the 34w stage with twins so easily could be two more lil baby girls born here too. :hugs::hugs:

I am SO nosy aren't I????

Just interested in the stats and bored bored bored hahaha

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congratulatonsto all the new july mummies, the babies are flying out now!

just spent the last hour curling my daughters hair for her friends party. bless her last night she said "mummy if your not having the baby tomorrow can you curl my hair please?" shes only 6.

ive been offered a new job, im a senior healthcare worker at the moment but the place were i work is really going down the pan and ive been offered a job in photography, full training included. flexible hours, and they said they will wait til im ready to return work and if i want to go with them whilst they do a few shoots to get a feel for it i can go. going rate is £150 a day/evening at the moment. its an expanding buisness. so its something to keep in mind when i return to work. :0

wannabubba how can you keep up with everything going on on this thread? :haha:


----------



## crossroads

JessicaAnne said:


> Anything promising today? :) x

Got some electric current-type pains rippling accross my bump yesterday. No idea what that was!

How about you?

btw when did you have your sweep? Mine isn't due till sat.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> Congratulatonsto all the new july mummies, the babies are flying out now!
> 
> just spent the last hour curling my daughters hair for her friends party. bless her last night she said "mummy if your not having the baby tomorrow can you curl my hair please?" shes only 6.
> 
> ive been offered a new job, im a senior healthcare worker at the moment but the place were i work is really going down the pan and ive been offered a job in photography, full training included. flexible hours, and they said they will wait til im ready to return work and if i want to go with them whilst they do a few shoots to get a feel for it i can go. going rate is £150 a day/evening at the moment. its an expanding buisness. so its something to keep in mind when i return to work. :0
> 
> wannabubba how can you keep up with everything going on on this thread? :haha:

Too muchtime on my hands I guess :shrug::shrug: lol -I am so bored today -DH is sleepin -loads of painkillers etc in his system, and I am too sore to go out so sitting here stalking ppl I dont even know lol :haha: -I am sure thats a sure sign of going mad :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Great news on the job front - I love photography and would love the opportunity to train in something else -good for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats to all the New July mummies!!


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Okay -I am really bored and fed up today and am now officially a stalker of everyone :haha::haha:
> 
> Been searching for news of early July arrivals that have been missed lol- am sure I could be doing somehting much more productive with my time but anyhoos - this is what I have come up with so far lol. :blush::blush:
> Have only checked 2nd and 3rd July peeps as reckon these mummies must have popped, be about to pop or at least have an induction date to look forward to within the next week - so yay !!! if that's you!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 2nd July EDD-
> Tabbyfourpaws -ooh exciting stuff :happydance:, not been online since 7th July -hopefully another baby here -has anyone heard anything?? haha
> Our lovely MrsVenn as we know having her sweep today -Good Luck hun, hope labour starts quickly thereafter xxx :hugs:
> DJT- changed her user name back in April but hasn't been online since April 12th -time to remove from list maybe?? Or is that mean?? :shrug::shrug: 3months AWOL 2morro
> Whiteprincess - has been MIA since May too -Hope all is okay :hugs:
> Hayzalbean -hopefully another imminent mummy yay!!!! :happydance::happydance:been off for a few days -hopefully busy with her lil bundle of joy -any one heard anything here ???
> 
> 3rd July EDD
> Alexandra91- missing in action since July 1st -hoepfully busy being mummy too :happydance:
> gemma55250- appears her baby boy was born sometime in early June :hugs: -hope all is well, I know she'd been having a few worries. Love to you both xxxx :kiss:
> mcraesmum -hope everything is okay here too, not been on since May but at the 34w stage with twins so easily could be two more lil baby girls born here too. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am SO nosy aren't I????
> 
> Just interested in the stats and bored bored bored hahaha
> 
> xx

Have been going through the list, and got as far as the 14th, or was it the 15th? anyway, have been taking note of last noted activity and once it gets to 3 months, I am removing them. Always happy to add back of course!


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi everyone!!

Well sweep number 2 has been undertaken and some of my plug has come away (during) but it looks like this baby is plain lazy! We're all gearing up for induction on Wednesday now so at least I know that this is the last weekend I'm going to be pregnant for, woo hoo! xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Mightyspu - not sure if I am on the list hun....couldnt see myself, but I am tired so maybe I missed myself! Im due on 15th with pink bump!

Hoping I dont go over!!

Huge congrats to all the July mummies!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

justmarried24 said:


> Mightyspu - not sure if I am on the list hun....couldnt see myself, but I am tired so maybe I missed myself! Im due on 15th with pink bump!
> 
> Hoping I dont go over!!
> 
> Huge congrats to all the July mummies!!! xxxxxxxxx

You should be, I recognise the name........................ (opens new window to check.................) Yep, 2nd to last lady in the 15th section. Between lvh05 and kiirsty.

Hope you don't go over either! You hear that babies, no more overdues please, Mummies want to meet their little ones!:haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Spu -God, well done for getting through to 14th / 15th lol - took me ages to track down those due on 2nd and 3rd haha -and glad I am not the only stalker here too haha

xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

I feel exhausted today :'(
I just had a shower and now I feel like I could sleep for another night haha. This is getting physically exhausting now and I just want him out. Sorry to be a whinger, I feel like im bringing you all down lol :rofl:! But it's so hard to stay positive.xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> I feel exhausted today :'(
> I just had a shower and now I feel like I could sleep for another night haha. This is getting physically exhausting now and I just want him out. Sorry to be a whinger, I feel like im bringing you all down lol :rofl:! But it's so hard to stay positive.xxxx

I 'm pee-ed off and NOT overdue hun ,so you are quite justified a moan in my eyes xxxxx

Feeling exhausted too, never slept well last night at all -really should go for a snooze but I am too grumpy lol :haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

cherryglitter said:


> I feel exhausted today :'(
> I just had a shower and now I feel like I could sleep for another night haha. This is getting physically exhausting now and I just want him out. Sorry to be a whinger, I feel like im bringing you all down lol :rofl:! But it's so hard to stay positive.xxxx

Come on you, chin up! You know you won't be pregnant forever, enjoy the time when it's just YOU, you won't get it again for a very long time :winkwink: 

At least you can go for a wee without an interuption at the moment, hehe. Just wait until he's there knocking on the bathroom door asking what you're doing etc. :dohh: xxx


----------



## crossroads

How are you guys feeling about impending labour? Relaxed? Scared?


----------



## workaholic

Hi, Just wanted to say hi and update you on my progress and see if anyone else is having or has had a similar experience...

I'm now 1 week overdue and having a lot of pain. Feeling very sorry for myself right now. :cry:

For the past 2 weeks i've been having pains in my colon area which seem very similar to IBS pain along with strong BH's. These pains were always after eating, so i've presumed it's my IBS playing up. But for the past 2/3 days, i've had the same pain, but much worse and it's constant when baby moves, only relieved when i lie down or am in the bath.

Yesterday (after eating my dinner) the pain all got too much and i was in tears, so i rang the labour ward who said to come in.

After monitoring me and examining me they said that baby was fine, my cervix was uneffaced and was posterior. I haven't lost any plug and my waters are still in tact, but the pains i'm getting are contractions, so my body is getting ready to labour.

I'm still a bit worried that the pains i'm getting are bowel related, not contractions as they only happen when I'm sat up and when baby moves around. I also have adhesions from a burst appendix, so i know that some things in my abdo are stuck together but i don't know what, so i'm worried about what effect that will have too. I mentioned this to the midwife, but she said she was sure it was contraction pains. 

I have a sweep booked for tomorrow afternoon, so i'll ask my midwife, but was wondering if anyone else having pains in the bowels??

Sorry for the long post!

Congrats to all the July mummies! Can't wait to join you!


----------



## mightyspu

sorry you are feeling low workaholic, I have read that bowel pain is common before labour starts as the baby is putting more pressure on it. Maybe you are more sensitive to this because of your IBS/appendix problems?

I hope your mw can shed some light and your sweep goes well. :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Spu -God, well done for getting through to 14th / 15th lol - took me ages to track down those due on 2nd and 3rd haha -and glad I am not the only stalker here too haha
> 
> xxx

yeah, it's a little time consuming, but I have plenty of time! And any help is much appreciated, I'm sure I will miss someone out somewhere!


----------



## kirstylm

Just an update as I saw my midwife this morning.

Mightspu I think I'll soon be joining ur overdue post as I'm due in 3 days and midwife had a feel of my belly this morning and said it's unlikely I'll go into labour this next week! :-(

my bump is still very soft and she said I still have fluid there and apparently u lose the majority of fluid and bump will go harder nearer to labour! I'm so annoyed.

But rather her tell me that them keep me thinking something is guna happen sooner and give me false hope! 

But on the plus side she was very happy with baby position she said it's in such an ideal position for labour and heartbeat is great and it's a wriggly little thing! Lol!

So am not guna expect anything this week and try not to male anything or twinge, pains etc am just guna keep busy!

Oh and he's booked me in for a sweep on the 19th so that's something whoo!

Hope u overdue ladies are holding up ok xxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Booo! Well at least you don't have false hope, with any luck you'll relax and that can start things! I have my mw on Wednesday (due date) was hoping I wouldn't have to, but what can you do?


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> How are you guys feeling about impending labour? Relaxed? Scared?

I thought i would be quite relaxed about the whole thing, but the closer i get the more terrified I get. Will I be able to cope with the pain, will it happen naturally etc.......


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all thought id give you all a lil update this is the first ive been able to get on as ive been waiting for midwfie in my parents house.

Shortie txted me early house this morning shes had bby at 23.42 (lastnight) so he was bonon 10th Jul. Lil boy weighin 7lb 12oz. She s lost alot of blood so i dont think she willbe on here for a while. 

So congratulations to shortie and her OH on the birth of there son. 

As for me. Still no update i had by 5th sweep this morning and midwife says its worth trying again my cirvix was more central and alot thinner so she sed looks hopfull but not for 2day so maybe 2moz i think i have just decided to settle for the 15th haha! If bby dont arrive by then i am getting induced at 11am on thursday morning!

Good luck to everyone still waiting and Conratualtions to all the other mummys i have missed over the last 2days.

x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Shortie -hope she and baby boy are doing well. 

All you ladies that after overdue, hope you are bearing up okay... and those that aren't overdue too lol :haha:. I just really feel for all those past their dates already cos I haven't even reached my EDD yet and going stir crazy lol :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Well, I manage to get a snooze there, worst night sleep last night - was up every hour with either abdo pain or spd pain or needing the loo; but feeling more refreshed now after an hours kip -so c'mon baby I can face labour now today:haha::haha:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

bh bh bh bh bhbh! All I seem to be doing today is tensing my uterus! aaaaaaaaand nothing else!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> bh bh bh bh bhbh! All I seem to be doing today is tensing my uterus! aaaaaaaaand nothing else!

At least that's something haha - I have had BH since week16, but rather than becoming more intense and progresive, they are disappearing altogether lol :haha::haha:


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> bh bh bh bh bhbh! All I seem to be doing today is tensing my uterus! aaaaaaaaand nothing else!
> 
> At least that's something haha - I have had BH since week16, but rather than becoming more intense and progresive, they are disappearing altogether lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

True! :thumbup: it's better than nothing! It's going to be odd having a saggy belly.


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> bh bh bh bh bhbh! All I seem to be doing today is tensing my uterus! aaaaaaaaand nothing else!
> 
> At least that's something haha - I have had BH since week16, but rather than becoming more intense and progresive, they are disappearing altogether lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> True! :thumbup: it's better than nothing! It's going to be odd having a saggy belly.Click to expand...

Although, a belly you CAN lie on - Bliss haha :haha::haha:


----------



## 1babygirl1987

i just eaten half a bag of popcorn!!! :( feeling so down its my due date tommorrow and apart from BH for the last 1/2 weeks it looks like nothing is going to be happening.......sex hasnt moved anything along......nice to keep seeing babies being born though!! :) it will happen for us all soon! feels like i could have a nap but dont sleep well at night so not sure if it will help and now feel bloated.......!!!xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

1babygirl1987 said:


> i just eaten half a bag of popcorn!!! :( feeling so down its my due date tommorrow and apart from BH for the last 1/2 weeks it looks like nothing is going to be happening.......sex hasnt moved anything along......nice to keep seeing babies being born though!! :) it will happen for us all soon! feels like i could have a nap but dont sleep well at night so not sure if it will help and now feel bloated.......!!!xx

Strange how we all feel down reaching our due date :wacko:

We should be glad that
1) we have managed to carry and nurture our precious cargo to full term 
and 
2) be excited that our preggie journey is nearly over....

but I am with you- just wish I could hibernate for the next week or so and wake up when baby is FINALLY ready to come out lol :haha::haha:


----------



## xxembobxx

Hi all

Just wanted to add my baby was due 11th July but couldn't wait that long and was born 28th June.
I had been hoping to go overdue (sorry to all those who are hating being overdue) but I guess we don't always get what we want in pregnancy!

Hope you all have easy, quick labours and it happens fairly soon (if that's what you're hoping for lol) x


----------



## crossroads

Does anyone know where I can buy some Rasberry leaf tea?


----------



## LukeandJo

crossroads said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some Rasberry leaf tea?

Holland and Barret. Its on offer!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats embob -hope you and little one are doing well xx

Crossroads - I get my RLT in Holland and Barratt -£2.99 fro box of 50 teabags, also they do caps too but if you haven't already started taking them then it's maybe too late hun- its an accumualtive effect - I started at 32 weeks 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

xxembobxx said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to add my baby was due 11th July but couldn't wait that long and was born 28th June.
> I had been hoping to go overdue (sorry to all those who are hating being overdue) but I guess we don't always get what we want in pregnancy!
> 
> Hope you all have easy, quick labours and it happens fairly soon (if that's what you're hoping for lol) x

Congrats my dear, did you change your name at all? I can't seem to find you....


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats embob -hope you and little one are doing well xx
> 
> Crossroads - I get my RLT in Holland and Barratt -£2.99 fro box of 50 teabags, also they do caps too but if you haven't already started taking them then it's maybe too late hun- its an accumualtive effect - I started at 32 weeks
> 
> xx

darn :dohh:

Thanks for the info x


----------



## cherryglitter

Im sure these babies are staying in because we've done such a great job over the past 9 months :flowers:! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> Im sure these babies are staying in because we've done such a great job over the past 9 months :flowers:! xx

Totally agree. my wee guy just LOVES his mummy So much haha :haha::haha: xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Am back finily got 2mins what have I missed ha


----------



## Ladybug2009

Awww Danielle hows u and ur bby girl? Seems sooooo quiet in here now. Shortie has had her bby. Im still here thou getting induced on thur if not alreadu gone into labour. x


----------



## cherryglitter

youre lucky ladybug :( I have to wait until tuesday 20th! xxx


----------



## 1babygirl1987

sweep tuesday, wish me luck! x


----------



## cherryglitter

Ahh good luck for you sweep! I had one at the same time and it did nothing but I did lose some of my plug and I bled a little. I was really not ready for one though lol! xxxx


----------



## crossroads

cherryglitter said:


> Ahh good luck for you sweep! I had one at the same time and it did nothing but I did lose some of my plug and I bled a little. I was really not ready for one though lol! xxxx

hun why did they give you a sweep that soon?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Awww CheryG id go mad how cum there leaving u 14days over? x


----------



## cherryglitter

She just offered me one - babies getting really big now so she wants me to get him out lol, but naturally!
I have another one on Thursday, not looking forward to it at all!


She also said the hospital wont let me induced until im 14 days over :( I guess that's why she's trying the sweeps! xxxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

Ladybug2009 said:


> Awww Danielle hows u and ur bby girl? Seems sooooo quiet in here now. Shortie has had her bby. Im still here thou getting induced on thur if not alreadu gone into labour. x

Were perfect she's is so good goes down at 8 of a night wakes up at 1 5 9 so I get a good sleep nrn better than Being a mum


----------



## wannabubba#4

xdaniellexpx said:


> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Awww Danielle hows u and ur bby girl? Seems sooooo quiet in here now. Shortie has had her bby. Im still here thou getting induced on thur if not alreadu gone into labour. x
> 
> Were perfect she's is so good goes down at 8 of a night wakes up at 1 5 9 so I get a good sleep nrn better than Being a mumClick to expand...

Aw that's so nice to hear glad you are enjoying motherhood so much hun xxx

Cherryg - my mw's are letting me go over 14 days too -it sucks haha, but then I want a home birth so I can't have it both ways I s'pose (they offer induction here at T+10 otherwise) -they do say that most babies come within 10 days of their EDD though so hopefully not need tobe induced still.

xx:hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

just wanted to update...had my baby girl Haley on July 9th @ 12:26am....7 lbs 2.5 oz..20" long...u/s was wayyy off, but pics and birth story will be posted soon!!!


----------



## vac_uk

congratulations x


----------



## nicholatmn

PrayinForBaby said:


> just wanted to update...had my baby girl Haley on July 9th @ 12:26am....7 lbs 2.5 oz..20" long...u/s was wayyy off, but pics and birth story will be posted soon!!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

baaaaaaaaah, just wrote a post and stupid netbook went silly and I lost it.


Congrats to Prayinforbaby!


Had a small leaking of waters this morning, nothing to call the hospital about, but am now sitting on an old towel!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> baaaaaaaaah, just wrote a post and stupid netbook went silly and I lost it.
> 
> 
> Congrats to Prayinforbaby!
> 
> 
> Had a small leaking of waters this morning, nothing to call the hospital about, but am now sitting on an old towel!

Ooooh! Good luck!! :happydance:


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats prayinforbaby xx

Good luck mightyspu, hopefully you will be making that call to the hospital soon xx

Well today is due day, and no signs. Had some wierd tightings/feelings last night with alot of back ache but this morning nothing, just feeling fine. Ive only got till next tue to encourge my baby girl out otherwise it will be another section for me :-( I do have another sweep booked for wednesday so fingers crossed xx


----------



## merlotgirl

Congrats to prayinforbaby!!

Good luck mightyspu... Fingers crossed for you!!

Afm- tired, more cramps getting more painful but still not regular or getting any longer just exhausting!! Plans for today include a good clean up now it's gone a bit cooler to keep busy then a nice nap later..

Have a good day all!


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congratulations prayinforbaby!!!

Hope things get moving for you soon mighty

Labour :dust: to everyone overdue, hope things happen for you soon cherryglitter, he is a stubborn little man! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats prayingforbaby :happydance::happydance: well done hun. Were you expecting a much bigger baby or smaller?

spu -oh maybe your waters babe- how exciting -Are you going in to get it checked out? good luck hun :thumbup::thumbup:

MRSJT - hope the sweep works Wed hun or maybe you'll not need it - I have my first sweep on Wed (hopefully ,if the mw's can agree lol -keep getting different advice from different mw's -think I'll just refuse to move until they do one haha :haha::haha:)

Merlotgirl- hope you manage to get a decent rest today :hugs: -you must be exhausted, hopefullly baby will lbe along soon xx

So my dad flew off for a weeks holiday early this morning; am just hoping my lil guy isn't waiitng until he returns to make his appearance lol -papa will see you when he gets back; no need to wait lil gorgeous baby boy haha:haha:

Hope all the overdue girls have their babies real soon -it's my EDD tomorrow and I am patiently(well maybe not so patiently :blush:) waiting in the queue :haha: 

Have a good day ladies -let's have some more babies today, infact my fave mw is on-call tonight -so tonight would be great for me lmao, and it's my b'day 2morro and dont want to spend it with another day of grumping and watching for symptoms lol :haha:

xx


----------



## merlotgirl

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hope all the overdue girls have their babies real soon -it's my EDD tomorrow and I am patiently(well maybe not so patiently :blush:) waiting in the queue :haha:
> 
> Have a good day ladies -let's have some more babies today, infact my fave mw is on-call tonight -so tonight would be great for me lmao, and it's my b'day 2morro and dont want to spend it with another day of grumping and watching for symptoms lol :haha:
> 
> xx

Oh wannabubba you are due on your birthday too??!! I really don't want to be in labour on my birthday!! Though I have had a text from my MIL this morning Suggesting I try for tomorrow (her birthday!) grr - that's put me in a wonderful mood!!

Know what you mean about queuejumping - I know it's terribly rude and unbritish but if I get the chance I'm going to be in there like a shot!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo happy birthday for tomorrow wannabubba#4!


----------



## Tudor Rose

congratulations to the new mummies! :)
DH has just phoned a friend of ours his wife was due same day as me and she popped over the weekend. i said shes a lucky devil.

took the kids school this morning and i bearly made it back. i just couldnt walk the pressure so low down and inbetween my legs was unreal, the loose bowels has started again this morning (tmi) im so ready for this baby, they say BH go when you walk mine dont they intensify! come on baby mummy can take it anymore.hope you ladies are ok, im off for a lie down again in a min im exhausted!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> congratulations to the new mummies! :)
> DH has just phoned a friend of ours his wife was due same day as me and she popped over the weekend. i said shes a lucky devil.
> 
> took the kids school this morning and i bearly made it back. i just couldnt walk the pressure so low down and inbetween my legs was unreal, the loose bowels has started again this morning (tmi) im so ready for this baby, they say BH go when you walk mine dont they intensify! come on baby mummy can take it anymore.hope you ladies are ok, im off for a lie down again in a min im exhausted!

Good Luck hun -hope this is you getting ready to pop too - however jealous it will make me haha :haha::haha:

MrsVenn -good luck for today hun - it's your sweep isn't it?

Merlotgirl -I really dont mind sharing my birthday if I am honest - and being in labour ON my birthday will be a step up from NOT being in labour and being grouchy about it lmao - not be saying that at the time haha :haha::haha:
But then my first baby - DD -was born on the 10th July ,3 days before my b'day so she has taking presidence ever since and my b'day IS only another day really - In fact would be a rather nice b'day prezzie for me I think !!!
c'mon baby boy -mummy wants to meet you 

xxx


----------



## NG09

Congrats prayinforbaby!! Well done x


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations Prayingforababy :happydance:

Im still *impatiently* sitting here at work waiting for things to happen. Please LO arrive soon as mummy wants a home birth and if you decide to stay in there too long then mummy has to go to hospital!!!!!


----------



## kirstylm

Wow it's busy in here this morning!

I managed to have a lay in this morning as bump was so uncomfy last night but it seems to ease up in morning so just woken up! Very lazy of me! 

Congrats to Prayingforbaby and all the new mums!

Fingers crossed for u overdue ladies! My DD wed so sure I'll be joining u after what midwife said! 

The pain yesterday was pretty immense though with BH an stabby pain my hubby kept saying "are u sure ur not having contractions?" I was like er no I'm sure I will know if it contractions! And so will he! Lol! Then I was bouncing on my ball and he was getting really on edge kept saying I know unlike doing that but please stop! It makes him worry! Lol!!!! What doesnhe thins guna happen it's just gunna pop out mid bounce lol! I wish!

Anyway, goo luck ladies hopefully we will hear more good baby news today xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

OMG I am still here :cry:
I have no niggles or anything, what is he up to in there lol! xxxxx

Congratulations to all the new mummies! xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

wannabubba#4 said:


> MrsVenn -good luck for today hun - it's your sweep isn't it?
> 
> xxx

Morning hun, it was yesterday morning and not even a hint of a show or niggle. I'm doing housework like a madman to see if it jiggles anything but I'm not hopeful. I guess I should thank hubby for leaving me with the hoovering..he only managed upstairs :dohh: But if it's what will kick things off then fine! 

Hope everyone's holding up, Rosie don't worry sweetie, really not long now ok :hugs: At least it's a nice ending, you get a baby!! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

I know! Here's me moaning about being 6 days overdue and you're 10 :( Makes me feel like a right cop out lol! Im finding it hard coping with family members asking every single hour if I have any signs and telling me to hurry up! :( xx


----------



## MrsVenn

cherryglitter said:


> I know! Here's me moaning about being 6 days overdue and you're 10 :( Makes me feel like a right cop out lol! Im finding it hard coping with family members asking every single hour if I have any signs and telling me to hurry up! :( xx

Don't be silly, overdue is overdue, days aren't relevant :hugs: 

Oh don't, I get that "any niggles? any cramps? how's the movement? feeling tired? need anything doing? what day do you think she'll be here? how big do you think she is? Are you now massive? You must be so uncomfortable, how have you coped with the heat.." and so on. 

I'll tell you, pregnancy has made my patience increase tenfold! I sound like a robot..my response is "nope, not yet, she's quite happy where she is, Graham will text you when we have news and I have a great tan thanks" It's my standard response now, hahaha! xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Hahaaaa mine's not that detailed, just a "nope, nothing!" in text response!! People must think im so miserable lol.. I could really gross them out and explain to them in detail what is REALLY going on but I don't think they would appreciate it too much! :dohh:

Im not banking on my second sweep working either.. !! Thursday should be here in no time though, then that means Tuesday should be here and i'll be induced! At least we both know it can't go on for much longer.. :D xxxx


----------



## MrsVenn

cherryglitter said:


> Hahaaaa mine's not that detailed, just a "nope, nothing!" in text response!! People must think im so miserable lol.. I could really gross them out and explain to them in detail what is REALLY going on but I don't think they would appreciate it too much! :dohh:
> 
> Im not banking on my second sweep working either.. !! Thursday should be here in no time though, then that means Tuesday should be here and i'll be induced! At least we both know it can't go on for much longer.. :D xxxx

Haha! Don't worry, you're allowed to be miserable. Save some of it though for the hospital ;) 

Exactly that's the spirit, focus on each next step, it'll make the time flow by. I'm now focussing on Weds and hopefully having the baby before my dad's birthday at the weekend. xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I am ignoring people who ask me if I have popped yet. Someone on FB has done just that and she rarely speaks to me, so why she is interested now, I have no idea. She was working with DH yesterday, so she is expecting me to have quietly had a baby between 9pm last night and midday today?


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> I am ignoring people who ask me if I have popped yet. Someone on FB has done just that and she rarely speaks to me, so why she is interested now, I have no idea. She was working with DH yesterday, so she is expecting me to have quietly had a baby between 9pm last night and midday today?

Sounds like nosiness. She could have been asking whether labour has started.

What's her connection to you? Just DH's workmate?


----------



## merlotgirl

Ladies, are mood swings normal now?
I've just spent the last 30 minutes cleaning in tears of frustration at my v messy other half. I love him to bits and normally it just wouldn't bother me that he's not taken the cardboard box out of the dining room and put it in the bin, but for some reason it was all too much today!! :blush:

And don't get me started on the nesting :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I am ignoring people who ask me if I have popped yet. Someone on FB has done just that and she rarely speaks to me, so why she is interested now, I have no idea. She was working with DH yesterday, so she is expecting me to have quietly had a baby between 9pm last night and midday today?
> 
> Sounds like nosiness. She could have been asking whether labour has started.
> 
> What's her connection to you? Just DH's workmate?Click to expand...

 nope, sounds like stupidity to me.


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey girls, oh how I feel for you overdue ladies! I had a cry on Friday night because I was bored of being on maternity leave with nothing to do and I am not even due yet! I really want to meet my son and can't bare to think I could possibly have another 3 -4 weeks :( 

I was so keen on hanging on till he was fully cooked and now I know he's done developing, I just want him here! 

So, what's everyone trying to help their little ones come out? I'm assuming you're prob trying everything - I have told hubby to expect lots of :sex: shortly!!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

merlotgirl said:


> Ladies, are mood swings normal now?
> I've just spent the last 30 minutes cleaning in tears of frustration at my v messy other half. I love him to bits and normally it just wouldn't bother me that he's not taken the cardboard box out of the dining room and put it in the bin, but for some reason it was all too much today!! :blush:
> 
> And don't get me started on the nesting :rofl:

:cry::cry: I have just had a blazing row with my DH too - because I have been snapping at everyone today and he told me to stop being so crabbit :cry:
the reason my darling I AM crabbit AND snappy is because :

1) I got up this morning to dishes and an untidy kitchen cos my DD decided that her and her pal wanted a midnight snack and never cleaned up after themsleves
2) I get up, get on with things, despite being in pain and all I get from you, DH is ow ow ow my arm hurts today -well sorry but f*ck you today -go and take your painkillers, anti imflammatories, anti anxiotilics, and other meds that the doc CAN give you for pain -I' ll have 2 paracetemol and just get on with it AGAIN!!!!! Then you sleep all the bloody time cos you are spaced out on the meds.
3) I go and get the shopping, on crutches still in pain as you are p*ssing me off so much sleeping and /or moaning (being a martyr I know)
4) stupid mutt dog of yours, has ripped open a binbag out the bag and I have to tidy that up too

But the biggest thing, and probably the whole picture really -DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man? 


Aaaaaarrgghhh -Now I am SO pissed with the whole world and the phone is ringing and I am refusing to answer it cos I dont want to spk to anyone- I am NOT EVEN OVERDUE YET!!! and I am being a nightmare.

So HORMONAL a bit???? lol lmao you could say that!! :haha::haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

merlotgirl said:


> Ladies, are mood swings normal now?
> I've just spent the last 30 minutes cleaning in tears of frustration at my v messy other half. I love him to bits and normally it just wouldn't bother me that he's not taken the cardboard box out of the dining room and put it in the bin, but for some reason it was all too much today!! :blush:
> 
> And don't get me started on the nesting :rofl:

Am with you there today! I do all the housework and would just appreciate an offer or 'do you need a hand' but haven't had either. I'm so cross, especially as I've just cleaned the oven, feel thoroughly sick and I know it'll need another go..but guess who'll have to do it. 

He made a comment the other day when I said it was getting really dusty in the house of "well it will do now that I'm not helping out as much" I had to walk away... I've always done everything, he sometimes runs the hoover around but only when asked and has never realised that I hoover during the week too. I'd understand if he'd never lived on his own but he's bloody ex-Army and lived on his own for a good couple of years!! 

I've just had to hoover downstairs too as my request for "can you run the hoover around" apparently only applied upstairs in our house yesterday. I dropped dinner on Saturday too getting it out of the oven. It was too heavy and I felt something pull so dropped it. DH did help clear up the floor but it was with huffing and I had to clean the oven today (went everywhere!). Just getting fed up of having to do everything and not even getting an offer of help. He can see how big I am, he knows I'm 10 days overdue, he can see how swollen I am but is completely oblivious or is just choosing not to acknowledge that he's being waited on hand and foot. He even had the cheek to say on Saturday that he was BORED!! It'll be an almighty shock once baby's here... rant over! ](*,)

I've just re-read this and realised what a moaner I am today. It usually doesn't bother me and I feel like I can still do everything, I'd just appreciate an offer you know.. :( Stupid hormones, he's not even that bad when I think about it.


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?

That's very strange. Why yesterday?


----------



## Ladybug2009

Awww wannababa cheer up hun. Men hey who needs then?! Big hugs hun!

I no the feeling though 2day hun. I have been asking my DH to clear the front garden now for about 4weeks and he still hadnt done it bear in mnd he has had plenty of time to do it when i wud take DS out with me and he wud sit on his bum and watch tv. He decided to go out and do it with our son for me to look out the window 5mins ago and it looks worse than what it did to start off with! Argh Men! i will be glad when i have had bby so i can do things myself again. x


----------



## kirstylm

Oh Hun u are so NOT over reacting!! My mood has much to be desired at the moment too but I don't have hubby at home all day, kids to look after and I'm not on crutches or have spd so I think ur coping amazingly from the sounds of it!
I know it's hard but please don get too worked up don't want u doing yourself any harm and I also read that if ur calm and relaxed baby is likely to come quicker and easier. Whether this is true or not who knows. I'm not overdue till Wednesday either but I feel grouchy too and things that normally don't bother me are really getting under my skin!
I so know what u mean about the phone too I don't answer it half the to
e either as most of the time it's people asking me how I'm feeling and have I popped yet!!!! Grrrrrr!!!! 
Hope u feel better soon hunny xxx 



wannabubba#4 said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, are mood swings normal now?
> I've just spent the last 30 minutes cleaning in tears of frustration at my v messy other half. I love him to bits and normally it just wouldn't bother me that he's not taken the cardboard box out of the dining room and put it in the bin, but for some reason it was all too much today!! :blush:
> 
> And don't get me started on the nesting :rofl:
> 
> :cry::cry: I have just had a blazing row with my DH too - because I have been snapping at everyone today and he told me to stop being so crabbit :cry:
> the reason my darling I AM crabbit AND snappy is because :
> 
> 1) I got up this morning to dishes and an untidy kitchen cos my DD decided that her and her pal wanted a midnight snack and never cleaned up after themsleves
> 2) I get up, get on with things, despite being in pain and all I get from you, DH is ow ow ow my arm hurts today -well sorry but f*ck you today -go and take your painkillers, anti imflammatories, anti anxiotilics, and other meds that the doc CAN give you for pain -I' ll have 2 paracetemol and just get on with it AGAIN!!!!! Then you sleep all the bloody time cos you are spaced out on the meds.
> 3) I go and get the shopping, on crutches still in pain as you are p*ssing me off so much sleeping and /or moaning (being a martyr I know)
> 4) stupid mutt dog of yours, has ripped open a binbag out the bag and I have to tidy that up too
> 
> But the biggest thing, and probably the whole picture really -DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> 
> Aaaaaarrgghhh -Now I am SO pissed with the whole world and the phone is ringing and I am refusing to answer it cos I dont want to spk to anyone- I am NOT EVEN OVERDUE YET!!! and I am being a nightmare.
> 
> So HORMONAL a bit???? lol lmao you could say that!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...


----------



## merlotgirl

Glad it's not just me ladies- I'm just peed off that he's sat on his lazy butt watching football and golf and motor racing all weekend while I did all of the cooking, washing and washing up etc. And the one thing I asked him to do- clear the dining room (which is just one big dumping ground) is still like a bomb has hit it!! 
I wouldn't care, but my one stipulation when we moved the computer in there in order to make room for the nursery, was that it didn't turn into one big messy office for him- which is exactly what it is right now... Argh!!

AND! I've just sent him a grumpy text saying I was leaving that room for him, which I now feel guilty about :rofl:

Bless- he's not that bad.. He did spend most of sat pm running up and down stairs with cools drinks and flannels for me when I felt ill

Wannabubba- that's a real pain- why can't they start his leave when you've had your son?! Though I do understand it must be a nightmare for employers.. My dh is having to divide tasks into thumbs he can get done before baby and those projects he's going to leave til after!


----------



## Janidog

Im still a miserable cow cause im still working and I keep having customers email me about quotes or contacting for information, yes im happy that we're busy but my brain is so scrabbled that i can't remember a thing and its all demand demand demand!!!!! Even when i go on Mat leave at 39 weeks i'll still be working, but just from home!!!! :gun:


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> That's very strange. Why yesterday?Click to expand...

Hi - actually meant today - lost a day somewhere lol :haha::haha:-they are taking it as 2 weeks paterntiy due from my week of estimated confinement. They only have a small amount of asst managers and cannot have too many off at the same time unfortunately -which I am sure is true for many places of work tbh. He also has 1 weeks annual leave too, so 3 weeks from today and I know its the height of the summer hols and ALL staff need time off with their families etc but it's crazy to think DH could have had 2 weeks off before baby gets here, and then only one left for afterwards.

But there's nothing either of us can do about it :shrug:-it is just putting me under increasing pressure ' to perform' and pop out this lil one lmao :haha::haha:and I was just being a right bitch earlier on :blush::blush::blush: - read back my post lol :haha::haha: This better not go on another 2 weeks haha ,we'll end up divorced :blush::blush::blush: 

My sis has just been to visit and calmed me down a bit and helped put all into perspective haha -and broguht lots of choccie biscuits - always helps too :thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks for letting me rant ladies xxx hugs to all xxx hope everyone is doing okay xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> That's very strange. Why yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - actually meant today - lost a day somewhere lol :haha::haha:-they are taking it as 2 weeks paterntiy due from my week of estimated confinement. They only have a small amount of asst managers and cannot have too many off at the same time unfortunately -which I am sure is true for many places of work tbh. He also has 1 weeks annual leave too, so 3 weeks from today and I know its the height of the summer hols and ALL staff need time off with their families etc but it's crazy to think DH could have had 2 weeks off before baby gets here, and then only one left for afterwards.
> 
> But there's nothing either of us can do about it :shrug:-it is just putting me under increasing pressure ' to perform' and pop out this lil one lmao :haha::haha:and I was just being a right bitch earlier on :blush::blush::blush: - read back my post lol :haha::haha: This better not go on another 2 weeks haha ,we'll end up divorced :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> My sis has just been to visit and calmed me down a bit and helped put all into perspective haha -and broguht lots of choccie biscuits - always helps too :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies xxx hugs to all xxx hope everyone is doing okay xxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's strange. The whole point of paternity leave is for the dad to bond with the baby and help the mother. How can he do this when bubs hasn't arrived. :shrug:

DH's maternity leave starts when I pop. I thought that was the common practice? :shrug:


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh heck ladies hope your all feeling ok soon. ive been a blubbering wreck crying at everything. think im just fed up with being pregnant now :haha:

kids have brought thier school reports and they are both outstanding. so treat for tea tonight or tomorrow DS wants mcdonalds DD wants KFC.


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> That's very strange. Why yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - actually meant today - lost a day somewhere lol :haha::haha:-they are taking it as 2 weeks paterntiy due from my week of estimated confinement. They only have a small amount of asst managers and cannot have too many off at the same time unfortunately -which I am sure is true for many places of work tbh. He also has 1 weeks annual leave too, so 3 weeks from today and I know its the height of the summer hols and ALL staff need time off with their families etc but it's crazy to think DH could have had 2 weeks off before baby gets here, and then only one left for afterwards.
> 
> But there's nothing either of us can do about it :shrug:-it is just putting me under increasing pressure ' to perform' and pop out this lil one lmao :haha::haha:and I was just being a right bitch earlier on :blush::blush::blush: - read back my post lol :haha::haha: This better not go on another 2 weeks haha ,we'll end up divorced :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> My sis has just been to visit and calmed me down a bit and helped put all into perspective haha -and broguht lots of choccie biscuits - always helps too :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies xxx hugs to all xxx hope everyone is doing okay xxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's strange. The whole point of paternity leave is for the dad to bond with the baby and help the mother. How can he do this when bubs hasn't arrived. :shrug:
> 
> DH's maternity leave starts when I pop. I thought that was the common practice? :shrug:Click to expand...

We are still ever hopeful we'll have the baby by the end of this week - so no pressure on me eh?? haha :haha::haha:

Done the pineapple, DTD, nipple stimulation, curries, RLT (yuk - getting sick of it now haha :haha:) and bouncing bouncing and more obuncing on my ball -well as much as my pelvis can handle before the pain is TOO much - what else ladies?????? I think me being stressed today has probably put things back another few days at least ,my poor wee baby will be wanting to stay where he is. Out of the firing line lmao :haha::haha:

Well done to your kids getting excellent report cards Tudor Rose -enjoy your special celebratory tea/ dinner

Janidog - cant believe you are still working -I have been off FOREVER and actually a bit jealous of you now too :haha::haha:

xxx


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> That's very strange. Why yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - actually meant today - lost a day somewhere lol :haha::haha:-they are taking it as 2 weeks paterntiy due from my week of estimated confinement. They only have a small amount of asst managers and cannot have too many off at the same time unfortunately -which I am sure is true for many places of work tbh. He also has 1 weeks annual leave too, so 3 weeks from today and I know its the height of the summer hols and ALL staff need time off with their families etc but it's crazy to think DH could have had 2 weeks off before baby gets here, and then only one left for afterwards.
> 
> But there's nothing either of us can do about it :shrug:-it is just putting me under increasing pressure ' to perform' and pop out this lil one lmao :haha::haha:and I was just being a right bitch earlier on :blush::blush::blush: - read back my post lol :haha::haha: This better not go on another 2 weeks haha ,we'll end up divorced :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> My sis has just been to visit and calmed me down a bit and helped put all into perspective haha -and broguht lots of choccie biscuits - always helps too :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies xxx hugs to all xxx hope everyone is doing okay xxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's strange. The whole point of paternity leave is for the dad to bond with the baby and help the mother. How can he do this when bubs hasn't arrived. :shrug:
> 
> DH's maternity leave starts when I pop. I thought that was the common practice? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We are still ever hopeful we'll have the baby by the end of this week - so no pressure on me eh?? haha :haha::haha:
> 
> Done the pineapple, DTD, nipple stimulation, curries, RLT (yuk - getting sick of it now haha :haha:) and bouncing bouncing and more obuncing on my ball -well as much as my pelvis can handle before the pain is TOO much - what else ladies?????? I think me being stressed today has probably put things back another few days at least ,my poor wee baby will be wanting to stay where he is. Out of the firing line lmao :haha::haha:
> 
> Well done to your kids getting excellent report cards Tudor Rose -enjoy your special celebratory tea/ dinner
> 
> Janidog - cant believe you are still working -I have been off FOREVER and actually a bit jealous of you now too :haha::haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Have you tried going for a huge long walk? I always feel stirrings when I go walk about.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Crossroads- my spd is killing me today -hence the grumpy mood probably, so I am limited to what I can do and where I can go -especially as I was being a martyr earlier on and doing things I really shouldn't haha - but thanks anyway xxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> DH's paternity leave started YESTERDAY!!! and he is nonchalently accepting this as normal practice. Baby could still be another 15 days and then what stupid bloody man?
> 
> That's very strange. Why yesterday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi - actually meant today - lost a day somewhere lol :haha::haha:-they are taking it as 2 weeks paterntiy due from my week of estimated confinement. They only have a small amount of asst managers and cannot have too many off at the same time unfortunately -which I am sure is true for many places of work tbh. He also has 1 weeks annual leave too, so 3 weeks from today and I know its the height of the summer hols and ALL staff need time off with their families etc but it's crazy to think DH could have had 2 weeks off before baby gets here, and then only one left for afterwards.
> 
> But there's nothing either of us can do about it :shrug:-it is just putting me under increasing pressure ' to perform' and pop out this lil one lmao :haha::haha:and I was just being a right bitch earlier on :blush::blush::blush: - read back my post lol :haha::haha: This better not go on another 2 weeks haha ,we'll end up divorced :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> My sis has just been to visit and calmed me down a bit and helped put all into perspective haha -and broguht lots of choccie biscuits - always helps too :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies xxx hugs to all xxx hope everyone is doing okay xxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's strange. The whole point of paternity leave is for the dad to bond with the baby and help the mother. How can he do this when bubs hasn't arrived. :shrug:
> 
> DH's maternity leave starts when I pop. I thought that was the common practice? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We are still ever hopeful we'll have the baby by the end of this week - so no pressure on me eh?? haha :haha::haha:
> 
> Done the pineapple, DTD, nipple stimulation, curries, RLT (yuk - getting sick of it now haha :haha:) and bouncing bouncing and more obuncing on my ball -well as much as my pelvis can handle before the pain is TOO much - what else ladies?????? I think me being stressed today has probably put things back another few days at least ,my poor wee baby will be wanting to stay where he is. Out of the firing line lmao :haha::haha:
> 
> Well done to your kids getting excellent report cards Tudor Rose -enjoy your special celebratory tea/ dinner
> 
> J*anidog - cant believe you are still working -I have been off FOREVER and actually a bit jealous of you now too
> *
> xxxClick to expand...

I wasn't going to go on mat leave until labour started, but my job can be quite stressful at times and thought if i stay at work then my LO will never arrive :haha: It does keep me occupied but sometimes i would like to get out of bed and not have to worry about answering another bloody phone call or email :haha: I would love more time off but then I'll probably be bored :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.

Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!

Good luck chick. Let's hope it's your waters!


----------



## nicholatmn

mightyspu said:


> am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!

They tried to convince me of that too when I told them it was only a trickle. But you can pee out of two different holes. :haha: They did test me though and yup. waters.

Good luck! xx


----------



## crossroads

nicholatmn said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!
> 
> They tried to convince me of that too when I told them it was only a trickle. But you can pee out of two different holes. :haha: They did test me though and yup. waters.
> 
> Good luck! xxClick to expand...

How do they test? Do they do an internal?

Congrats on your little girl!!! She's adorable!


----------



## nicholatmn

crossroads said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!
> 
> They tried to convince me of that too when I told them it was only a trickle. But you can pee out of two different holes. :haha: They did test me though and yup. waters.
> 
> Good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> How do they test? Do they do an internal?
> 
> Congrats on your little girl!!! She's adorable!Click to expand...

They had this swab that turns purple-ish if it's waters. Mine actually did work (dud test), so they put it under a microscope and looked at it and it was. :)


----------



## dolores

WOW! July babies are coming in thick and fast now!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Spu - hope it is your waters babe

Exciting -wish it was me 

xxxx


----------



## crossroads

nicholatmn said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> am also having a grrrrrrrrrr day. Need to go to the hospital to be checked out. I bet you they tell me I have peed myself. I know where pee comes from and what it smells/feels like. Will update when I get back.
> 
> Sorry you ladies are having a bad day. :hugs: Sometimes it doesn't matter what anyone does you just feel like ripping people's heads off!
> 
> They tried to convince me of that too when I told them it was only a trickle. But you can pee out of two different holes. :haha: They did test me though and yup. waters.
> 
> Good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> How do they test? Do they do an internal?
> 
> Congrats on your little girl!!! She's adorable!Click to expand...
> 
> They had this swab that turns purple-ish if it's waters. Mine actually did work (dud test), so they put it under a microscope and looked at it and it was. :)Click to expand...

I've just read your birth story :) and I posted up x


----------



## cherryglitter

I feel like I could cry! I just want this baby here now, im getting so miserable. :(
I can't believe it could be another 8 days, :( x


----------



## mumexpctinno3

cherryglitter said:


> I feel like I could cry! I just want this baby here now, im getting so miserable. :(
> I can't believe it could be another 8 days, :( x

Awww :hugs: hun, not long now and he will be here before you know it! 

I cant believe how much i miss being pregnant! It goes way to quick when they are here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kirstylm

I think July is a bad month! There are way too many overdue people here! U poor girls! 

I've just been bouncing for half an hour on my ball- come on baby let's prove the MW wrong!!!

Cherry- I feel for u I really do and just hope ur bubs is here before u know it!!! 

I don't think anything is guna bring on labour, I read nipple stimulation can do but u have to do it for 2 hrs a day!!! Argh! 

I guess I'll have to give into sex but I'm so uncomfy down there it's really not seeming very attractive to me at the mo!! 

Might go for a long walk later! 

Chin up girls!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## merlotgirl

Good luck mightyspu - hope it's your waters!!

Wannabubba- hope you are feeling better sweets- you definitely have more reason to moan than me. Fingers crossed you kick off soon so you can have the max amount of time together.

Afm- just had a complete hormonal rant and bawl at my long suffering DH - seriously he's been so sweet and understanding (and told me to nag as much as I need to to get things done) and I'm just this mad hormonal witch he has to put up with. The mans a saint!! Can't wait til these flippin hormones subside and I can go back to being me and not some weird alternative!!

Off to make a nice tea for him to make up for being a witch! 

Cmon July babies- get a move on!!!


----------



## MrsVenn

I'll tell you now girls, I'm 10 days over and NOTHING works!

Sex - flipping uncomfortable and literally has made no difference. 
Orgasms - meant to start uterine contractions..they just make me need to wee more :dohh:
Pineapple - sick of bloody pineapple and gives me a stomach ache.
RLT - gross
Chilli - all it does is make madam have a disco which is so sore at times, nothing else.
Walking - can only manage for 10 mins before I can no longer move because her head is in my cervix and it makes me stop still in my tracks - long walk, forget it!
Up and down stairs - just makes me need my inhaler!
Bouncing on my ball - has done nothing but is good for toning my bum, haha.

So there ya go..if they don't want to move, nothing is going to rush them (that's what I've decided!!) ;) xxx


----------



## kirstylm

I don't disagree!!! 

I'm just about ready to give up on everything and just feel like forgetting about it all and get on with things and try not to stress- only problem is, I can't do that it's kinda hard when every baby movement is so painful and can't move properly and everything else that goes with being heavily pregnant!!! 



MrsVenn said:

> I'll tell you now girls, I'm 10 days over and NOTHING works!
> 
> Sex - flipping uncomfortable and literally has made no difference.
> Orgasms - meant to start uterine contractions..they just make me need to wee more :dohh:
> Pineapple - sick of bloody pineapple and gives me a stomach ache.
> RLT - gross
> Chilli - all it does is make madam have a disco which is so sore at times, nothing else.
> Walking - can only manage for 10 mins before I can no longer move because her head is in my cervix and it makes me stop still in my tracks - long walk, forget it!
> Up and down stairs - just makes me need my inhaler!
> Bouncing on my ball - has done nothing but is good for toning my bum, haha.
> 
> So there ya go..if they don't want to move, nothing is going to rush them (that's what I've decided!!) ;) xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks merlotgirl -I am feeling much better now, a nice chat with my wee sis, and some choccie biscuits and now I feel real bad for how I was earlier with DH. He has since come back and hasn't mentioned what a witch I was lol and I am going to have to be extra nice tonight haha. DD even just asked if I was feeling better -and she'd had her head bitten off earlier too :blush::blush:

I really need to keep a check on my emotions :blush::blush::blush:

I am off now to the supermarket with DH to buy some nice things to nibble on for later, gonna watch some movies, snuggled up on the couch (cant DTD lol -too sore but some nice oxytocin/ feel good hormones might do just as well) and wait for labour to start haha -we have decided TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT haha -one of my fave mw's is on-call tonight, and I want her to deliver my wee man. Plus she delivered 2 home births last week and is looking for her hat- trick haha :haha::haha: Plus come midnight, my b'day and I couldn't wish for a better present :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Hope everyone else is doing okay ,love to mums, bumps and babies xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## merlotgirl

OMG!! DH just got off the phone to his mum who suggested we tried DTD tonight to get things moving!! 

Poor DH is traumatised at having that conversation with his 74 year old quite straight and religous mum :rofl:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

wannabubba#4 said:


> *congrats prayingforbaby  well done hun. Were you expecting a much bigger baby or smaller?*
> 
> spu -oh maybe your waters babe- how exciting -Are you going in to get it checked out? good luck hun :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> MRSJT - hope the sweep works Wed hun or maybe you'll not need it - I have my first sweep on Wed (hopefully ,if the mw's can agree lol -keep getting different advice from different mw's -think I'll just refuse to move until they do one haha :haha::haha:)
> 
> Merlotgirl- hope you manage to get a decent rest today :hugs: -you must be exhausted, hopefullly baby will lbe along soon xx
> 
> So my dad flew off for a weeks holiday early this morning; am just hoping my lil guy isn't waiitng until he returns to make his appearance lol -papa will see you when he gets back; no need to wait lil gorgeous baby boy haha:haha:
> 
> Hope all the overdue girls have their babies real soon -it's my EDD tomorrow and I am patiently(well maybe not so patiently :blush:) waiting in the queue :haha:
> 
> Have a good day ladies -let's have some more babies today, infact my fave mw is on-call tonight -so tonight would be great for me lmao, and it's my b'day 2morro and dont want to spend it with another day of grumping and watching for symptoms lol :haha:
> 
> xx

We were expecting a MUCH bigger baby! lol We had an ultrasound done the Friday before she was born and the tech estimated her to be 8 lbs 4 oz then...then they tried to do a weight on her when I had the scan to recheck my fluid levels on Thursday but they couldnt get a measurement since her head was too low..so I was full on expecting an 8.5-9lbs baby lol But she came out just a wee little 7 lbs 2.5 oz:flower: But I wouldn't trade her for anything! She is just absolutely perfect!

And thankyou everyone for the congrats and nice messages! BnB has been such a blessing to me during this pregnancy and I think I would have lost my mind without you all!


----------



## crossroads

merlotgirl said:


> OMG!! DH just got off the phone to his mum who suggested we tried DTD tonight to get things moving!!
> 
> Poor DH is traumatised at having that conversation with his 74 year old quite straight and religous mum :rofl:

LOL!! That's hillarious!! :haha:

My MIL likes to tell me how her other son managed to trigger his baby's birth by DTD. I even said to her "TMI!"


----------



## merlotgirl

crossroads said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! DH just got off the phone to his mum who suggested we tried DTD tonight to get things moving!!
> 
> Poor DH is traumatised at having that conversation with his 74 year old quite straight and religous mum :rofl:
> 
> LOL!! That's hillarious!! :haha:
> 
> My MIL likes to tell me how her other son managed to trigger his baby's birth by DTD. I even said to her "TMI!"Click to expand...

Weird how it's suddenly fine to talk about these things!! I asked if she'd recommended any positions given my shape but apparently that wasn't funny :rofl:

She just wants me to have baby tomorrow- it's her birthday!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

merlotgirl said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! DH just got off the phone to his mum who suggested we tried DTD tonight to get things moving!!
> 
> Poor DH is traumatised at having that conversation with his 74 year old quite straight and religous mum :rofl:
> 
> LOL!! That's hillarious!! :haha:
> 
> My MIL likes to tell me how her other son managed to trigger his baby's birth by DTD. I even said to her "TMI!"Click to expand...
> 
> Weird how it's suddenly fine to talk about these things!! I asked if she'd recommended any positions given my shape but apparently that wasn't funny :rofl:
> 
> She just wants me to have baby tomorrow- it's her birthday!!Click to expand...

OMG Hilarious haha :haha::haha:!!!!

It's funny how everyone(well almost) is desperate for us to have our baby's on their birthdays though isn't it?? My aunt's birthday was 6th ,my neighbour 11th, my ex-boss 12th and everyone of them has said 'oh have the baby that day!!!' lol :haha:
My DD didn't want to share - hers was 10th and my neice will actually be really angry if I have the baby on her birthday, which is 26th lol - me too haha - but for a different reason, I just don't want to wait that long lmao :haha::haha:
xx


----------



## kirstylm

merlotgirl said:


> OMG!! DH just got off the phone to his mum who suggested we tried DTD tonight to get things moving!!
> 
> Poor DH is traumatised at having that conversation with his 74 year old quite straight and religous mum :rofl:

:haha: lol excellent how funny!!! Are u guna take her advise?!! Lol!!


----------



## mightyspu

nope! no baby, rang the hospital and they wanted me to go in, only to confirm that it was not my waters, which I kind of knew, but would have appreciated not having to wait 2 hours in a stuffy airless room with the world's most uncomfortable chairs and a month old copy of some weekend supplement. (could be worse, the last time I was there the weekend supplement was 2 years old!)

they didn't do a swab with magic paper, just had a look and told me it was mucus. Yeah, that bit was mucus, but the stuff this morning was clear! But I know what you mean, Nicolatmn, I know where I pee from and this was not it! 

This baby is staying in here forever!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> nope! no baby, rang the hospital and they wanted me to go in, only to confirm that it was not my waters, which I kind of knew, but would have appreciated not having to wait 2 hours in a stuffy airless room with the world's most uncomfortable chairs and a month old copy of some weekend supplement. (could be worse, the last time I was there the weekend supplement was 2 years old!)
> 
> they didn't do a swab with magic paper, just had a look and told me it was mucus. Yeah, that bit was mucus, but the stuff this morning was clear! But I know what you mean, Nicolatmn, I know where I pee from and this was not it!
> 
> This baby is staying in here forever!

sorry hun -you must be disappointed but it's very nomal to wonder or worry about increased CM/? Waters etc - I was convinced my waters had started trickling in my last pregnancy and went in to find out they hadn't. :nope:

xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## merlotgirl

Sorry mightyspu that the news is not better- fingers crossed you'll prove them wring in the next day or so

So the thought of DTD has clearly upset baby as my waters went at 9:15 tonight. Felt a pop then some fluid which has just kept trickling since... Followed almost immediately by a clearout (tmi sorry!!!!) went into the hospital as they wanted to check as my waters were quite pink..
All well with us both, definitely waters but probably hind waters. Not yet in established labour so have been sent home and told to go back on weds eve to be induced if nothing happens before...

And now to try and get some sleep!! :rofl:

Ps really sorry to queuejump- really rude, unbritish and I really didn't mean too!!

Edited to add: midwife at the hospital banned us from DTD but took great delight in telling DH that ingestion was almost as good at starting labour off- his face was a picture- I'd managed to keep this fact from him so far!!


----------



## shortie1990

Well than, though I'd pop on just too say I've had the most perfect little boy I could ever have imagined (biased opinionn maybe )

He arrived on the 10(h ;uly at 23.42, had quite a rough time, lost a considerable amount of blood, and he came out with his hand near his face so I've really awquardly deep stitches, ill write a full story when I get home as I'm still in hospital.

He's just been fantastic, loves his sleep which is great so I've had time to recover! And he is the double of his Daddy, looks like I've had nothing to do with him :haha:

Riley Craig Taylor we have named him,my gorgeous little man! 

Ill try and have a fiddle with my phone and see if I can put pictures on if not ill add them with the birth story

Xxx


----------



## merlotgirl

Great news shortie!! Congratulations Hun- looking forward to reading the birth story and hope you feel better and they let you out soon!!


----------



## kirstylm

Congratulatioms Shortie that's great news, can't wait to see piccis!

Congratulations to venusrockstar on the birth of Bella too!!

Well I'm awake at this ridiculous hour feeling very sick as I did last night too! I woke up at 3am as I had thrown up in my own mouth - sorry tmi!! Only like liquid but quite shocking as I was well and truly asleep dreaming and everything so don't quite know what's making me feel sicky?!

Merlotgirl- hope u go into labour soon Hun!!! That's brill news! 

Spu/cherry - anything more happened with you guys?


----------



## merlotgirl

Sorry to hear about you feeling crap Kirsty! Have had that before and it's horrible!!

Definite progress since last night - contractions coming about every 7 mins now and ouchie they hurt!!!

Got to wait til contractions coming every 3 mins before going back... :-(


----------



## kirstylm

Thanks merlotgirl having constant BH this morning too which isn't normal for me!

So are u almost in established labour them?? Yay! Good luck!!


----------



## merlotgirl

kirstylm said:


> Thanks merlotgirl having constant BH this morning too which isn't normal for me!
> 
> So are u almost in established labour them?? Yay! Good luck!!

Ooh maybe you are going to go next Kirsty!! If you have a mad urge to clean and have an irrational go at your DH then I'd say get the towels ready!!

Yep- I'd defy anyone to tell me this is not labour and it's rare for it not to start after waters going so I'm hopeful we're going to see baby soon!!


----------



## kirstylm

merlotgirl said:

> kirstylm said:
> 
> Thanks merlotgirl having constant BH this morning too which isn't normal for me!
> 
> So are u almost in established labour them?? Yay! Good luck!!
> 
> Ooh maybe you are going to go next Kirsty!! If you have a mad urge to clean and have an irrational go at your DH then I'd say get the towels ready!!
> 
> Yep- I'd defy anyone to tell me this is not labour and it's rare for it not to start after waters going so I'm hopeful we're going to see baby soon!!Click to expand...

oh I've been cleaning and decorating like a trooper for a week or so now! From cleaning cupboards to decorating the bathroom!!

Also yup the moods are bad poor hubby is all I can say! Lol!

So excited for u Hun! Keep us up to date xx


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats to all the new july mummies xx

merlotgirl, hopefully you will progress well thought the day and could be holding your baby by the end of the day if not tommorrow.

Well im 1 day over now with still no signs of my little girl showing up. I may try to tackle my son's bedroom in a bit, and hopefully with all the bending and tiding it may do at least something. But as i find bending and moving hard ( as i feel like a budda at the mo lol ) we will have to see how long i stick at it.

I hope all the other july mummies are well xx


----------



## Janidog

kirstylm said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstylm said:
> 
> Thanks merlotgirl having constant BH this morning too which isn't normal for me!
> 
> So are u almost in established labour them?? Yay! Good luck!!
> 
> Ooh maybe you are going to go next Kirsty!! If you have a mad urge to clean and have an irrational go at your DH then I'd say get the towels ready!!
> 
> Yep- I'd defy anyone to tell me this is not labour and it's rare for it not to start after waters going so I'm hopeful we're going to see baby soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> oh I've been cleaning and decorating like a trooper for a week or so now! From cleaning cupboards to decorating the bathroom!!
> 
> Also yup the moods are bad poor hubby is all I can say! Lol!
> 
> So excited for u Hun! Keep us up to date xxClick to expand...

I snapped at my hubby this morning and he ask why i keep having a go at him, i told him Im pregnant therefore im allowed :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

congrats Merlotgirl and Shortie.


----------



## MrsVenn

Congrats girls!

Good luck merlotgirl, I hope things speed up from here on in for you :) 

I'm 11 days over now but am going in in the morning for induction. Off to M&S later to buy lots of goodies to pack a picnic and shed loads of trashy magazines to read. At least it's not scorching anymore!


----------



## vac_uk

lots of good things happening today on the baby front - hope theres room for one more - come on babyyyyyy !!! 11 days over now - its surley time you were hereee !!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats venusrockstar on the bith of uyour daughter -woohoo another 6er - well done hun :happydance::happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/369612-had-my-baby-girl.html

Well done again to shortie -hope your stitches aren't too uncomfortable hun and that everything is healing nicely :hugs:

WOOP WOOP :wohoo::wohoo:- Ricschick's waters have gone and she is away to the hospital -Go girl!!!! May have had her lil guy by now. She's going to text me if she gets a chance so I'll keep you all updated if I hear anything. Good Luck Claire xxxx :hugs:

merlotgirl -yay sounding really promising hun -Good Luck :thumbup:xx

WOW lots of activity today -c'mon july babies -it's a fab day to be born; my birthday haha (and Proudmums too- so happy birthday to you too hun :cake: :hugs:xx)

I had lots of BH last night (but still not painful in the slightest), but much MUCH more than ever, also some pelvic discomfort and backache as though baby is shifting down a bit (prob just my spd though lol)-so I am hopefull that my sweep will get things going tomorrow. 

Good Luck ladies -sorry if I missed anyone this morning xxx:hugs:


----------



## Janidog

HAPPY BIRTHDAY wannabubba#4 :cake::drunk:


----------



## mightyspu

Happy due date Wannabubba!


----------



## mightyspu

oh, and Happy birthday!


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still hereeee! I can't believe it, 41 weeks today haha, there's a milestone I thought id never reach ;)
Congrats to all the new mummies! I think i'll be the last 6er to pop! xxxxxxx


----------



## crossroads

Happy Birthday wannabubba#4


----------



## MrsVenn

Happy birthday wannabubba!


----------



## sore-boobs

happy birthday, im so excited for all of you that have things happening. im 39weeks today so 7days left and counting.


----------



## mightyspu

I have one day. I cannot bear the thought of all the phone calls, text messages, fb messages etc. :(


----------



## Janidog

I know im only 38+4 but every day that I wake up and im not in labour im sssssoooooo disappointed :cry: And its a shame sickness is not a labour sign as this has come back with a vengeance!!


----------



## shortie1990

Here is my little prince! Riley Craig Taylor 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/utf-8BRmFjZWJvb2tIb21lc2NyZWVuSW1hZ.jpg


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> I know im only 38+4 but every day that I wake up and im not in labour im sssssoooooo disappointed :cry: And its a shame sickness is not a labour sign as this has come back with a vengeance!!

Hi Janidog -I had terrible nausea and vomitting just prior ot going into labour with my last son -think it was aprt of the 'clear out' mechanism. So you never know!! xxx -although there are a few nasty D & V bugs going about just now-hope you are feeling better hun xx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Here is my little prince! Riley Craig Taylor
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v473/lilmissdeacon/utf-8BRmFjZWJvb2tIb21lc2NyZWVuSW1hZ.jpg

SO gorgeous hun -you must be SO proud. OMG I want mine NOW haha :haha::haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

OMG shortie he is so luuuush! I want one!!! xxxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I know im only 38+4 but every day that I wake up and im not in labour im sssssoooooo disappointed :cry: And its a shame sickness is not a labour sign as this has come back with a vengeance!!
> 
> Hi Janidog -I had terrible nausea and vomitting just prior ot going into labour with my last son -think it was aprt of the 'clear out' mechanism. So you never know!! xxx -although there are a few nasty D & V bugs going about just now-hope you are feeling better hun xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for making me feel positive about being sick :flower:

And Shortie 1990 your LO is adorable


----------



## crossroads

He's lovely Shortie x x x

Can't wait for the birth story! :)


----------



## mightyspu

Oh yes Janidog, my sis had vomiting before her 2nd was born so all is not lost!

and shortie he is Beautiful! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## MRSTJ

Shortie, he is soo cute.

Happy Birthday wannabubba#4


----------



## kirstylm

Janidog said:

> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janidog said:
> 
> I know im only 38+4 but every day that I wake up and im not in labour im sssssoooooo disappointed :cry: And its a shame sickness is not a labour sign as this has come back with a vengeance!!
> 
> Hi Janidog -I had terrible nausea and vomitting just prior ot going into labour with my last son -think it was aprt of the 'clear out' mechanism. So you never know!! xxx -although there are a few nasty D & V bugs going about just now-hope you are feeling better hun xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for making me feel positive about being sick :flower:
> 
> And Shortie 1990 your LO is adorableClick to expand...

Hi janidog! I feel sick now too. It started last night and did throw up too. 

This morning it's just nausea like being back in 1st tri again and mixed with HB it's horrible!

It's my due date tomorrow so I hope u girls are right and it is a sign labour is near!! 

Shortie - ur boy is gorgous!!! I wanna cuddle mine!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck too Kirstlm -hope the sickness is a good sign for you too

xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Girls, I've just looked up in my book and nausea/vomitting is a sign of early labour so that's positive!! 

And shortie, he's soo gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## kirstylm

wannabubba#4 said:


> Good Luck too Kirstlm -hope the sickness is a good sign for you too
> 
> xx

Thanks Hun I so hope so too! 

Happy birthday by the way! Hope ur feeling better today! ;-)


----------



## kirstylm

MrsVenn said:


> Girls, I've just looked up in my book and nausea/vomitting is a sign of early labour so that's positive!!
> 
> And shortie, he's soo gorgeous! Congratulations!

Yipeeeeee! Thx Hun! Am keeping fingers crossed for us!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

God - how sick is this? - I want to vomit now haha lmao 

Anything to make me think my lil guy is coming today... or at least soon haha

:haha::haha:


----------



## merlotgirl

Shortie- your little one is gorgeous!!

Wannabubba- happy birthday hun! Hope you get the best present :wink:

Hope the sickness turns into something guys! I felt reaaly sick over the weekend but put it down to overheating but maybe not??

Contractions now about every 5 mins and counting...!


----------



## crossroads

When I woke up this morning and nothing had happened (no waters, no contractions, nothing) I felt miserable and wanted to cry. But I was determined not to cry. After all, loads of women go further overdue than I am. Then I read the chapter of my pregnancy book about overdue babies and wanted to cry even more, but managed not to. Then I went into the bedroom to draw the curtains and the curtain pole fell down - well that was the last straw. Sitting here in a flood of tears now :cry:

Looks like I've have to have a fucking c-section at this rate. Or at least I'll tare for sure. FUCK THIS.


----------



## venusrockstar

I had my baby girl!! Bella Sophia was born July 10, 2010 at 12:51am weighing in at 7lbs 9.4oz and 19" long. The labour was 9 hrs and 20 min long. 

See my birth story here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/369612-bella-sophia-born-july-10-2010-a.html

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v250/metalmissy/Bella061-1.jpg


----------



## mightyspu

Ooooh she is beautiful Venus! Love her! you must be so proud, WELL DONE!


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> When I woke up this morning and nothing had happened (no waters, no contractions, nothing) I felt miserable and wanted to cry. But I was determined not to cry. After all, loads of women go further overdue than I am. Then I read the chapter of my pregnancy book about overdue babies and wanted to cry even more, but managed not to. Then I went into the bedroom to draw the curtains and the curtain pole fell down - well that was the last straw. Sitting here in a flood of tears now :cry:
> 
> Looks like I've have to have a fucking c-section at this rate. Or at least I'll tare for sure. FUCK THIS.

Which book were you reading?


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> When I woke up this morning and nothing had happened (no waters, no contractions, nothing) I felt miserable and wanted to cry. But I was determined not to cry. After all, loads of women go further overdue than I am. Then I read the chapter of my pregnancy book about overdue babies and wanted to cry even more, but managed not to. Then I went into the bedroom to draw the curtains and the curtain pole fell down - well that was the last straw. Sitting here in a flood of tears now :cry:
> 
> Looks like I've have to have a fucking c-section at this rate. Or at least I'll tare for sure. FUCK THIS.
> 
> Which book were you reading?Click to expand...

Hi hun. I was reading "What to expect when you're expecting".

It talks about bigger baby, placenta deteriorating, higher chance of c-section, etc.

I feel like crap :cry:

And 10 mins ago my mum texted me saying she's coming to visit! But the place is a mess! And I can't move all the heavy stuff to tidy up.

For some strange reason she's redecorated her home ready for the baby's arrival. She's got a cot, pram, bath, clothes, bouncer, etc - all to keep at her place. Even though baby is obviously living here not at hers. So basically, mums place looks fitter for bubs than my own place does :cry: And in a few minutes she's going to see how crap this place looks :cry:

Yeah I feel like crap today and I can't stop crying. Bubs has gone silent. She always goes silent when I'm upset.


----------



## mightyspu

you're only 3 days over, think positive. Give yourself 5 minutes of crying and get on and tidy. Go like a whirlwind don't bother with the heavy stuff. Just do the things you can do.


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> you're only 3 days over, think positive. Give yourself 5 minutes of crying and get on and tidy. Go like a whirlwind don't bother with the heavy stuff. Just do the things you can do.

Thanks chick :hugs:

Sometimes you need to hear the voice of reason when you're in a state.

Why do you supose she's redecorated her house? She's even done out a nursery! It makes me feel really bad about my place :cry:


----------



## venusrockstar

awww hun, your baby will come soon. I was 4 days over and still had a vaginal birth..she wasn't too big...7 lbs 9.4oz :)

Stay positive hun


----------



## crossroads

venusrockstar said:


> awww hun, your baby will come soon. I was 4 days over and still had a vaginal birth..she wasn't too big...7 lbs 9.4oz :)
> 
> Stay positive hun

Thanks for the positive thoughts :hugs:

My midwife predicted 8lbs for my due date, so god know what bubs will actually be :(


----------



## MrsVenn

crossroads said:


> venusrockstar said:
> 
> 
> awww hun, your baby will come soon. I was 4 days over and still had a vaginal birth..she wasn't too big...7 lbs 9.4oz :)
> 
> Stay positive hun
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts :hugs:
> 
> My midwife predicted 8lbs for my due date, so god know what bubs will actually be :(Click to expand...

Weight is irrelevant, head circumference is what matters :winkwink: You'll be fine! xxx


----------



## LukeandJo

You wonder how bubs can fit inside the womb!!!


----------



## crossroads

MrsVenn said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> venusrockstar said:
> 
> 
> awww hun, your baby will come soon. I was 4 days over and still had a vaginal birth..she wasn't too big...7 lbs 9.4oz :)
> 
> Stay positive hun
> 
> Thanks for the positive thoughts :hugs:
> 
> My midwife predicted 8lbs for my due date, so god know what bubs will actually be :(Click to expand...
> 
> Weight is irrelevant, head circumference is what matters :winkwink: You'll be fine! xxxClick to expand...

One thing the book said is that the more your baby goes overdue the more its skull begins to fuse. It becomes less flexible.


----------



## Tudor Rose

Happy birthday wannabubba :flower:


----------



## MrsVenn

But it still IS flexible, that's why they have soft spots. Focus on the positive, you'll get it through your pelvis I'm sure.


----------



## LukeandJo

The way the pelvis is designed, the head will always fit through.
Length ways rather than width.


----------



## 1babygirl1987

had my sweep, was very uncomfortable, she said it was favourable but not dilated and had no bloody show :( am now getting few pains but we will have to see!?! she will give me another sweep friday and induction monday at 40+7, hope it doesnt get to that! really want something to happen!xx


----------



## merlotgirl

My contractions are slowing and getting weaker which probably means an induction tomorrow and then a longer stay in hospital for monitoring of the baby after birth :cry: :-( 

Serves me right for q jumping :blush:


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations venusrockstar, im so jealous :happydance:

Well sickness has cleared up and now im extremely hungry - i have eaten for lunch 1 iced bun, 1 custard swirl, 1 packet of crisps and half a packet of Jelly babies in the space of 10mins!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tudor Rose

from 1am-aound 5am i was getting what felt like regular contractions 10 mins apart then nothing :( ive had this for 2 weeks now and im seriously fed up :( im sore and bruised before ive even started just wish bubs would come.

Janidog you have me wanting a custard slice now, im constantly nibbling.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to ricschick who has just texted me to say

'' Baby born at 11:43, he weighed 9pound 1 and a half ounce! knackered!''

So woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Claire has her little boy - congrats hun, looking forward to pic and full story

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good Luck merlotgirl - you sound like you' ll be next; or Proud mum -any word there yet -her waters went this morning too - Good Luck ladies xxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Sounds like things aremoving along in here now and good to see 2 babys have been born that where due on the 6th! Well Ive had pins lastnight i had a bath then nothink for the rest of the night haha! Im not thinking oh bby dont come yet i still have alot i need to do before i go in to be induced haha! Does anyone no if u get induced and all is ok are you still ok to go home with in the 6 hours or is it longer with you being induced? Im getting induced thur and hoping if everythink is ok with me and bby for me to be out in 6hours im wanting the best of both worlds really hehe! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all. Sounds like things aremoving along in here now and good to see 2 babys have been born that where due on the 6th! Well Ive had pins lastnight i had a bath then nothink for the rest of the night haha! Im not thinking oh bby dont come yet i still have alot i need to do before i go in to be induced haha! Does anyone no if u get induced and all is ok are you still ok to go home with in the 6 hours or is it longer with you being induced? Im getting induced thur and hoping if everythink is ok with me and bby for me to be out in 6hours im wanting the best of both worlds really hehe! x

Oh good question - I would have thought that as long as birth itself is straight forward and mum n baby are well then you could still go home after 6 hours but hoping someone with experience can enlighten me. I have seen a few posts indicating that a longer stay might be in order :shrug::shrug:

Well tbh if I need induced, and me and bubs are fine then we ARE going home and that's that lmao -If I miss out on my homebirth then fair enough but I am not staying in hospital waiting on red tape being sorted out :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## merlotgirl

I've been warned that a longer stay is now in order for me because I haven't given birth within 18 hours of my waters going but it's only now 12 hours instead of 6 to monitor baby for signs of infection ?

Don't know about induction though hun ?


----------



## crossroads

oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Awww i really hope i can go home after 6hours also its bad enought having to be induced rather than me going on my own never mind staying in hosp for longer than needed. With my DS i was kept in for 3days and it was also induced then i hope everythink goes ok. 

Crossroads - Cheer up hun hormons hey who needs them hehe! Big hugs for u! x


----------



## crossroads

Ladybug2009 said:


> Crossroads - Cheer up hun hormons hey who needs them hehe! Big hugs for u! x

Thanks chick :hugs:

Sorry for being a moany cow folks.


----------



## Ladybug2009

Its ok hun ur allowed thats what us woman do when pregnant! And overdue! Argh! I cud scream for u! x


----------



## crossroads

Ladybug2009 said:


> Its ok hun ur allowed thats what us woman do when pregnant! And overdue! Argh! I cud scream for u! x

You've got it tougher than me chick. :hugs:


----------



## merlotgirl

crossroads said:


> oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.

Big hugs sweet- I was like that yesterday and my waters went last night!! Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon!


----------



## crossroads

merlotgirl said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.
> 
> Big hugs sweet- I was like that yesterday and my waters went last night!! Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon!Click to expand...

Were you all hormonal yesterday? What happened? Crying, etc? x


----------



## Tudor Rose

i now know why nothing is happening, im under pressure to deliver that im so tense about it. 
my MIL,SIL,FIL are wanting go away this weekend whilst my BIL is away with friends but they are not going if i havent delivered as MIL is my babysitter for my other 2 kids. 

The mums at school ask me the same things twice a day,"any signs???" "oh we want the baby born before the summer holidays so we can see it" im under pressure to perform and deliver meet everyones demands. 

and my DS is impatient to meet his little sister he talks to my tum every night telling baby to come out as he wants to play.

so thats why i think i keep having so many false alarms! IMO

hope you feel a bit better soon crossroads, my book says being teary is a sign things are coming to an end!
i do feel for you overdue ladies sending you all :hug:


----------



## mightyspu

I feel a little like a performing seal too! especially if I venture out of the house, people stop and stare at me! Am I the only woman in the world to get pregnant? :haha: I mean, I am not THAT massive am I?


​


----------



## kirstylm

Mightyspu- u have a lovely bump. I'm pretty small and I get stared at too pisses me off!
Seriously how many women in this world are pregnant? Why must they stare!! Very rude!


----------



## mightyspu

The lady at the corner shop actually had her mouth open when I walked in! It's only a baby!


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> I feel a little like a performing seal too! especially if I venture out of the house, people stop and stare at me! Am I the only woman in the world to get pregnant? :haha: I mean, I am not THAT massive am I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 98789
> ​

You have such a nice bump, im so jealous as mine is massive!!!!!!!!!!! I have my 38 week pic on my face book under Amanda Tobin and its not pretty :haha:


----------



## merlotgirl

crossroads said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.
> 
> Big hugs sweet- I was like that yesterday and my waters went last night!! Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Were you all hormonal yesterday? What happened? Crying, etc? xClick to expand...

Absolutely!! I was in floods of tears over the fact my DH hadn't taken a cardboard box out to the bin!! And when he cane home I had this complete hormonal rant and bawl at him for essentially no reason and that's really not me!


----------



## mightyspu

I am Su Pretty. pic is of me in a hat!


----------



## mightyspu

merlotgirl said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.
> 
> Big hugs sweet- I was like that yesterday and my waters went last night!! Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Were you all hormonal yesterday? What happened? Crying, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!! I was in floods of tears over the fact my DH hadn't taken a cardboard box out to the bin!! And when he cane home I had this complete hormonal rant and bawl at him for essentially no reason and that's really not me!Click to expand...

I can beat the cardboard..... My husband has not
der der deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

dusted the coving!


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> I feel a little like a performing seal too! especially if I venture out of the house, people stop and stare at me! Am I the only woman in the world to get pregnant? :haha: I mean, I am not THAT massive am I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 98789
> ​

Mighty you look beautiful hun!! I wish my bump looked like that- you are all baby whereas I seem to be part baby, part human and all beached whale!:rofl:


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> I can beat the cardboard..... My husband has not
> der der deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> dusted the coving!

Honestly these men!! What are they like!! :rofl:


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> I feel a little like a performing seal too! especially if I venture out of the house, people stop and stare at me! Am I the only woman in the world to get pregnant? :haha: I mean, I am not THAT massive am I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 98789
> ​

Lovely bump! You're carrying low which is just what we want to see :thumbup:


----------



## crossroads

merlotgirl said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> oh dear. I really can't stop crying today. Mum came to visit, but she didn't stay long when she saw me like this.
> 
> Big hugs sweet- I was like that yesterday and my waters went last night!! Fingers crossed it'll be your turn soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Were you all hormonal yesterday? What happened? Crying, etc? xClick to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!! I was in floods of tears over the fact my DH hadn't taken a cardboard box out to the bin!! And when he cane home I had this complete hormonal rant and bawl at him for essentially no reason and that's really not me!Click to expand...

That deffo sounds like me today :blush:

I've been pessimistic and overreacting to everything.


----------



## crossroads

Here's my bump. It looks like I've shoplifted a soccer ball


----------



## mightyspu

merlotgirl said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I can beat the cardboard..... My husband has not
> der der deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> dusted the coving!
> 
> Honestly these men!! What are they like!! :rofl:Click to expand...

............and then he comes home early to cheer me up! what a total........

Ah sweetie. He deserves a medal for not divorcing me! :haha:


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I can beat the cardboard..... My husband has not
> der der deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> dusted the coving!
> 
> Honestly these men!! What are they like!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ............and then he comes home early to cheer me up! what a total........
> 
> Ah sweetie. He deserves a medal for not divorcing me! :haha:Click to expand...

awww bless :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: He came home early as a surprise?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

shortie1990 said:


> Well than, though I'd pop on just too say I've had the most perfect little boy I could ever have imagined (biased opinionn maybe )
> 
> He arrived on the 10(h ;uly at 23.42, had quite a rough time, lost a considerable amount of blood, and he came out with his hand near his face so I've really awquardly deep stitches, ill write a full story when I get home as I'm still in hospital.
> 
> He's just been fantastic, loves his sleep which is great so I've had time to recover! And he is the double of his Daddy, looks like I've had nothing to do with him :haha:
> 
> Riley Craig Taylor we have named him,my gorgeous little man!
> 
> Ill try and have a fiddle with my phone and see if I can put pictures on if not ill add them with the birth story
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations shortie :) knew it wouldn't be long before you met your little boy :)
I had to have stitches like you as well coz she had her hand by her head aswell, bloody painful but she's worth every minute of pain :) Hope you and baba are doing well and can't wait to see some piccies when you have time to get on :)
x


----------



## mightyspu

my lo has had his hand by his head at the last few visits to the mw! Am hoping he's moved it, but I suspect not. It makes guessing how engaged I am hard for the mw!


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> merlotgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I can beat the cardboard..... My husband has not
> der der deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> dusted the coving!
> 
> Honestly these men!! What are they like!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> ............and then he comes home early to cheer me up! what a total........
> 
> Ah sweetie. He deserves a medal for not divorcing me! :haha:Click to expand...

Yep- definitely the way I felt about mine yesterday. He just stood there and took this rant and held me while I cried and just kept telling me he understood.. Bless him!!


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> I am Su Pretty. pic is of me in a hat!

I'm Angela Talbot (maiden name Frodsham so you can search under that too) and pic is me and DH on our wedding day last year.

Ps- no one bar close family know about the baby being a girl or that my waters have gone so please don't mention!!


----------



## mightyspu

cool, no one bar me DH and 1 friend know about lo being a boy, so same as!


----------



## MrsVenn

crossroads said:


> Here's my bump. It looks like I've shoplifted a soccer ball

That's a fabulous bump! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Noticed from the birth announcement section that Hayley90 has had her baby too
congrats to you hun

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/369879-harrisons-timely-arrival-long.html

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck for tomorrow to MrsVenn, Hayzalbean and anyone else getting induced.
Yay more babies tomorrow!!!

Night night ladies, still nothing from me - Going to go snuggle up on the sofa with DH and enjoy our last in a while free evening before baby arrives haha (hopefully c'mon baby lol) 

Hope everyone else is well -anything from merlotgirl or proudmum ???

xxx


----------



## crossroads

MrsVenn said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Here's my bump. It looks like I've shoplifted a soccer ball
> 
> That's a fabulous bump! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: My first ever bump.


----------



## mightyspu

Morning! have been awake for 2 hours! bloody body clock! It's my due date and I have the mw later.

hope we are all well!


----------



## Janidog

Morning all

I had to take painkillers last night as I had really bad period pain and hip pain, so couldn't get to sleep, but once I had these i managed to get some sleep.

MW appointment for me too and im so hoping that she is going to tell me that LO is engaged, if she does't im going to cry


----------



## mightyspu

I need to know an end is in sight, otherwise, I am hoping that crying at her will also somehow help! :haha:


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> I need to know an end is in sight, otherwise, I am hoping that crying at her will also somehow help! :haha:

Hopefully she will take pity on you and give you something to spur your LO on :haha: 

If i get told LO is engaged then i know im getting somewhere, if he isn't then im back to square one ](*,)


----------



## nb1984

I'm so sorry for the delay! I know wannabubba#4 let you all know I'd had my baby but here's the details! 

My yellow bump turned pink, to our total shock as we thought her to be a boy! On the 8th of July at 21.24 weighing 6lb 6oz she is just perfect!

We called her Ruby for the July birthstone!

Good luck to all the July mummies waiting, I couldn't have asked for a better labour and would do it all again tomorrow If I could!! Xxx


----------



## NG09

nb1984 said:


> I'm so sorry for the delay! I know wannabubba#4 let you all know I'd had my baby but here's the details!
> 
> My yellow bump turned pink, to our total shock as we thought her to be a boy! On the 8th of July at 21.24 weighing 6lb 6oz she is just perfect!
> 
> We called her Ruby for the July birthstone!
> 
> Good luck to all the July mummies waiting, I couldn't have asked for a better labour and would do it all again tomorrow If I could!! Xxx

Congrats x


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations nb1984 :flower:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Janidog said:


> I had to take painkillers last night as I had really bad period pain and hip pain, so couldn't get to sleep, but once I had these i managed to get some sleep.

i was on the couch last night and this morning i feel like my pelvis is going to fall apart, walking the kids school was quite painful.

i called in the bakers on the way home for a nice salad bun for lunch later treat meself and they hadnt had a delivery yet :( so if i really want my bun i.l have walk round to the bakers again later :(.

another night of no sleep and painful BH :cry: DH said this morning "when are you going to sleep?" i said "when my body and the baby allow it" even when i cat nap in the day the BH wake me or my bladder!:nope:

oh well another day another doller, the calls, texts and emails have begun "any signs? blah blah blah", ive give up trying to evict baby i know she.ll come when shes ready. im still walking everywhere so im hoping that will help. i do know baby ist back to back anymore shes in the right position now which im glad of.:thumbup:

congrats to the new mummies they are coming thick and fast now:flower:

hope you overdue ladies are bearing up ok,:hugs:


----------



## Janidog

Tudor Rose said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> I had to take painkillers last night as I had really bad period pain and hip pain, so couldn't get to sleep, but once I had these i managed to get some sleep.
> 
> i was on the couch last night and this morning i feel like my pelvis is going to fall apart, walking the kids school was quite painful.
> 
> i called in the bakers on the way home for a nice salad bun for lunch later treat meself and they hadnt had a delivery yet :( so if i really want my bun i.l have walk round to the bakers again later :(.
> 
> another night of no sleep and painful BH :cry: DH said this morning "when are you going to sleep?" i said "when my body and the baby allow it" even when i cat nap in the day the BH wake me or my bladder!:nope:
> 
> oh well another day another doller, the calls, texts and emails have begun "any signs? blah blah blah", ive give up trying to evict baby i know she.ll come when shes ready. im still walking everywhere so im hoping that will help. i do know baby ist back to back anymore shes in the right position now which im glad of.:thumbup:
> 
> congrats to the new mummies they are coming thick and fast now:flower:
> 
> hope you overdue ladies are bearing up ok,:hugs:Click to expand...

My hubby is bringing home our spare fold out bed and sleeping in the nursery cause I keep disturbing him, but he is understanding.

I haven't had many problems with my hips as the pregnancy has always affected my back, but last night WOW i couldn't even get of the sofa without hubby helping me.

Ive also given up thinking of ways to get baby out, i think he will come out when he wants however much i moan and try and get him out, i think he's like me - stubborn


----------



## kirstylm

Oh dear guys were still all waiting! 

I'm still here too!! Had BH allllllll night last night and still
got them this morning so they have increased tons! 


And yep same as u Tudor the calls and texts won't stop "have u popped yet?" I don'tin it so much from friends but family members? Seriously I think they would be the first to know. My hubbys sister text last night asking I I had babybyet soninchose to ignore it lol!

Hubbys getting annoyed too as he's gettin it everyday at work! U think they would realise the day he doesn't show up for work will be the day he's in the hospital
with me dorh!! 

Anyway, rant ova! 

Hugs to u all xxxx


----------



## LukeandJo

I cant wait to leave work and have some time off. I got 2 weeks paternity leave then another 2 weeks off.
Really ready for a break!

Could do with baby being early so we can go watch Eng V Pakistan -1st test at trent bridge, 29th onwards! Jo agreed if baby was early.


----------



## mightyspu

Ah congrats Nb, I love the name Ruby. DH vetoed it as our girl choice as it doesn't really go with our surname. But as he's a red head, I would've though. It would be a fab choice!


----------



## crossroads

Over the past few weeks I've been producing mucus when I wipe (snotty yellow in appearence). This morning for the first time it was blood stained. Is that a good thing?


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> Over the past few weeks I've been producing mucus when I wipe (snotty yellow in appearence). This morning for the first time it was blood stained. Is that a good thing?

ooh sounding good hun - hopefully you'll soon be on your way too :hugs:

I am still here -now officially overdue :cry: MW appt today -was scheduled for a sweep but my bloods came back yday and my iron is still low -so hoping this wont impede my sweep (as I am having a home birth they are being a bit stricter about my levels - delivering in hospital and they wouldn't mind so much boohoo)

Oh well fx'd for me please girls 

Congrats Spu and all the other July 14th EDD -ers - hope the baby's make a quick appearance - going over due sucks lol 

xxx


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Over the past few weeks I've been producing mucus when I wipe (snotty yellow in appearence). This morning for the first time it was blood stained. Is that a good thing?
> 
> ooh sounding good hun - hopefully you'll soon be on your way too :hugs:
> 
> I am still here -now officially overdue :cry: MW appt today -was scheduled for a sweep but my bloods came back yday and my iron is still low -so hoping this wont impede my sweep (as I am having a home birth they are being a bit stricter about my levels - delivering in hospital and they wouldn't mind so much boohoo)
> 
> Oh well fx'd for me please girls
> 
> Congrats Spu and all the other July 14th EDD -ers - hope the baby's make a quick appearance - going over due sucks lol
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Good luck with the sweep! How do you feel about it?

It was good to see my show this morning. It shows me that my body is actually DOING something at least!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless. 

Really hope things progress for you today xx


----------



## crossroads

wannabubba#4 said:


> Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless.
> 
> Really hope things progress for you today xx

I've got a sweep booked for Saturday (41 weeks). Everyone keeps telling me that they hurt :dohh: Is this true?


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless.
> 
> Really hope things progress for you today xx
> 
> I've got a sweep booked for Saturday (41 weeks). Everyone keeps telling me that they hurt :dohh: Is this true?Click to expand...

Oh I hope not cause im paying for one next Monday when i'll be 39+3


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless.
> 
> Really hope things progress for you today xx
> 
> I've got a sweep booked for Saturday (41 weeks). Everyone keeps telling me that they hurt :dohh: Is this true?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hope not cause im paying for one next Monday when i'll be 39+3Click to expand...

Paying?


----------



## mightyspu

Waaaaaaaaahoooooooooooo!

Just back from mw and it looks like I will be having a sweep this weekend! just need mw to book it for me! The end is in sight! in 2 weeks I WILL have a baby, although I hope it doesn't come down to induction, it's nice for me to have a final date! Wooooooo

Hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless.
> 
> Really hope things progress for you today xx
> 
> I've got a sweep booked for Saturday (41 weeks). Everyone keeps telling me that they hurt :dohh: Is this true?Click to expand...

I have never had a membrane sweep before but I'll let you know (hopefully lol) when I get back later. I think it depends person to person, whether your cervix is favourable or not.

x xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Waaaaaaaaahoooooooooooo!
> 
> Just back from mw and it looks like I will be having a sweep this weekend! just need mw to book it for me! The end is in sight! in 2 weeks I WILL have a baby, although I hope it doesn't come down to induction, it's nice for me to have a final date! Wooooooo
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today!

Woohoo -hope it works hun, would they not do it today then???
I am so praying I get mine today- maybe need to turn on the water works a bit ( well a bit more than usual :cry:)

xx


----------



## MrsXYZ

hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Waaaaaaaaahoooooooooooo!
> 
> Just back from mw and it looks like I will be having a sweep this weekend! just need mw to book it for me! The end is in sight! in 2 weeks I WILL have a baby, although I hope it doesn't come down to induction, it's nice for me to have a final date! Wooooooo
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today!

Can you believe that we will both have bubs soon? :happydance: It's exciting... and scary.


----------



## justmarried24

MrsXYZ said:


> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!

Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Wanna - no, she said they don't do them on your due date round my way. But I don't mind, gives me another thing to aim for! And anyway, I wouldn't want to queue jump!

MrsXYZ! Hello to another fellow 14er! hope your time is soon!

Crossy, mental isn't it?


I can't change the TV channel because my cat is snoozing on the remote!


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning crossroads -tbh I am just hoping they will do the sweep, haven't thought anything else beyond that lol - and hope that my cervix is favourable too of course. I am not holding my breath though, with my iron levels being low and also not having any prelabour signs yet at all, then it looks hopeless.
> 
> Really hope things progress for you today xx
> 
> I've got a sweep booked for Saturday (41 weeks). Everyone keeps telling me that they hurt :dohh: Is this true?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hope not cause im paying for one next Monday when i'll be 39+3Click to expand...
> 
> Paying?Click to expand...

The place where I had my private scan also does sweeps.


----------



## MrsXYZ

justmarried24 said:


> MrsXYZ said:
> 
> 
> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
> xxxxClick to expand...

hey, no medical reason, they just offer one at 40 weeks and another at 40+5 apparently, so figured there's no harm in trying. Not expecting much from it to be honest as I have had no signs anything is happening at all, but you never know!


----------



## Janidog

justmarried24 said:


> MrsXYZ said:
> 
> 
> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
> xxxxClick to expand...

Im quite fortunate that my MW also does it on due date, but for me i think its cause im having a home birth


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsXYZ said:
> 
> 
> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im quite fortunate that my MW also does it on due date, but for me i think its cause im having a home birthClick to expand...

nope not for me - I am having a home birth too and have been on crutches with spd since week 16 and still SOME of my mw's are saying 41 weeks for my sweep -gonna beg today and pray for one of the mw's who will do it from 40 weeks -seems to be very much down to personal preference rather than strict rules xxx

In fact I am on a mission now, I KNOW that there are policies (NHS guidelines NICE guidelines etc) so I am going to go find out wht I can and be armed with facts for this afternoon lol .Problem with me is that its NOT my first baby and I think its 40 weeks for 1st timers and 41 weeks for subsequent babies (unless medically defined reason; like spd for instance -which I have lol)

Good Luck xxx

xxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsXYZ said:
> 
> 
> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im quite fortunate that my MW also does it on due date, but for me i think its cause im having a home birthClick to expand...
> 
> nope not for me - I am having a home birth too and have been on crutches with spd since week 16 and still SOME of my mw's are saying 41 weeks for my sweep -gonna beg today and pray for one of the mw's who will do it from 40 weeks -seems to be very much down to personal preference rather than strict rules xxx
> 
> In fact I am on a mission now, I KNOW that there are policies (NHS guidelines NICE guidelines etc) so I am going to go find out wht I can and be armed with facts for this afternoon lol .Problem with me is that its NOT my first baby and I think its 40 weeks for 1st timers and 41 weeks for subsequent babies (unless medically defined reason; like spd for instance -which I have lol)
> 
> Good Luck xxx
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I hope yours will give you a sweep soon :hugs: Even though we are all part of the NHS, it amazes me that rules are different in different areas or even just different hospitals!! I could go to Coventry hospital and be induced at 12days over, or trundle up the road to Warwick hospital and be induced at 14 days :-/ Some areas will let you go up to 14 days for a home birth, but in my area you're supposedly not aloud to go over 10days


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Wanna - no, she said they don't do them on your due date round my way. But I don't mind, gives me another thing to aim for! And *anyway, I wouldn't want to queue jump!*
> 
> MrsXYZ! Hello to another fellow 14er! hope your time is soon!
> 
> Crossy, mental isn't it?
> 
> 
> I can't change the TV channel because my cat is snoozing on the remote!

Atta girl ;)


----------



## crossroads

MrsXYZ said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsXYZ said:
> 
> 
> hello all! well.....its my due date today and not a peep! humph! seeing midwife this afternoon for a sweep, so hopefully that will get things going. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck for the sweep! Just wondering, is there a medical reason why MW is doing a sweep on your due date? Mine said they dont do them until 41 weeks! It is so irritating!! Is yours happy to do one today hun? Wish my midwife would be more relaxed about the 'rules'!!! Any tips on how I could get one on Friday when Ill be 40+1???
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey, no medical reason, they just offer one at 40 weeks and another at 40+5 apparently, so figured there's no harm in trying. Not expecting much from it to be honest as I have had no signs anything is happening at all, but you never know!Click to expand...

It might hurt hun, if your cervix isn't soft.


----------



## crossroads

The hospital are going to test to see if my waters have broken this afternoon! :happydance:

If your waters have broken does that mean you need to be induced?


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> The hospital are going to test to see if my waters have broken this afternoon! :happydance:
> 
> If your waters have broken does that mean you need to be induced?

When did they break? Normally they give you 24hrs from the time they broke then you will have to be induced


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog said:


> Even though we are all part of the NHS, it amazes me that rules are different in different areas or even just different hospitals!! I could go to Coventry hospital and be induced at 12days over, or trundle up the road to Warwick hospital and be induced at 14 days :-/ Some areas will let you go up to 14 days for a home birth, but in my area you're supposedly not aloud to go over 10days

Same here, if I was to go to Basingstoke, they would induce at 10 days, but Reading they induce at 14. However, apparently the process is longer at Basingstoke and I could be there for longer. I am booked into Reading and Wantage, which is technically 2 different trusts, but there is no midwife unit in my area.


----------



## mightyspu

crossroads said:


> The hospital are going to test to see if my waters have broken this afternoon! :happydance:
> 
> If your waters have broken does that mean you need to be induced?

Oooh, what happened?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> wannabubba#4;6124464
> nope not for me - I am having a home birth too and have been on crutches with spd since week 16 and still SOME of my mw's are saying 41 weeks for my sweep -gonna beg today and pray for one of the mw's who will do it from 40 weeks -seems to be very much down to personal preference rather than strict rules xxx
> In fact I am on a mission now said:
> 
> I hope yours will give you a sweep soon :hugs: Even though we are all part of the NHS, it amazes me that rules are different in different areas or even just different hospitals!! I could go to Coventry hospital and be induced at 12days over, or trundle up the road to Warwick hospital and be induced at 14 days :-/ Some areas will let you go up to 14 days for a home birth, but in my area you're supposedly not aloud to go over 10days
> 
> It's crazy isn't it - in my area they induce at T+10 unless home birth and low risk (i.e.me lol) and they are happy to let me go 14 days over NO!!!! I really do want my home birth but it's getting so hard, I am so sore and keep thinking I could have delivered 2 weeks ago had I agreed to go under consultant led care and go in to hospital... and now even at term (edd yday) I am going to prob have to fight for a bloody membrane sweep. I feel like I am being unfairly treated due to my 'want' for a home birth. Not fair !!
> 
> xxx :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## cherryglitter

Good morning girlies, im still here and 8 days overdue! Waahey ;)
Got another sweep tomorrow, have a feeling it's not going to do a lot though! He's being very stubborn about it all :)

Im feeling a bit more, dare I say it! Positive about things, I know it's not long to go now so fingers crossed! xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

am glad you are feeling more positive, I am too, it's amazing how each day is so different emotion-wise isn't it?


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> Good morning girlies, im still here and 8 days overdue! Waahey ;)
> Got another sweep tomorrow, have a feeling it's not going to do a lot though! He's being very stubborn about it all :)
> 
> Im feeling a bit more, dare I say it! Positive about things, I know it's not long to go now so fingers crossed! xxxx

These mad roller coaster emotions of late pregnancy are murder though aren't they? lol

I go between feeling really positive -well he can't be that much later lol / i'll definitely have him in 2 weeks etc to really negative sob sob tantrum tantrum - I WANT HIM NOW haha.

Wouldn't want to be any of my kids or DH at the mo'

Glad you are feeling more upbeat though hun and I am sure this next sweep will work if you've not gone before xxx

Crossroads -when do you reckon your waters went?? woohoo -exciting hun -hope you are right and labour is established soon :happydance::happydance:
xxx


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> When did they break? Normally they give you 24hrs from the time they broke then you will have to be induced




mightyspu said:


> Oooh, what happened?

Well as you know I got my bloody show this morning. My friend told me to phone the midwife and let her know. I've been constantly wet downstairs ever since the show so the midwife advised that I go to the hospital so they can check if the wetness is my waters. I'm going just to be safe. I don't want to put bubs at risk of infection if my waters have broke.

Peace of mind and all that.


----------



## mightyspu

fair enough, hope you get seen soon!


----------



## Janidog

ooh finally single figures for me :happydance: mind you it could be 3 days or 23 days until delivery, you never know :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, that 23 days seems like miles away doesn't it? hoping it's closer to the 3 mark for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> ooh finally single figures for me :happydance: mind you it could be 3 days or 23 days until delivery, you never know :flower:

Woohoo - congrats on reaching single figures hun -hop its not too long now xx :hugs:


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> yeah, that 23 days seems like miles away doesn't it? hoping it's closer to the 3 mark for you!




wannabubba#4 said:

> Woohoo - congrats on reaching single figures hun -hop its not too long now xx

Thanks guys :hugs: im hoping its going to happen tomorrow :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> yeah, that 23 days seems like miles away doesn't it? hoping it's closer to the 3 mark for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> Woohoo - congrats on reaching single figures hun -hop its not too long now xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys :hugs: im hoping its going to happen tomorrow :haha:Click to expand...

For me too please 2morro haha

I predicted way back months ago (family sweep haha) that my lil guy was going to be born 15th July - weighing in at 8lb 2oz - hope I am right haha -although more likely I have just jinxed myself :dohh::dohh:

xx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> yeah, that 23 days seems like miles away doesn't it? hoping it's closer to the 3 mark for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> Woohoo - congrats on reaching single figures hun -hop its not too long now xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys :hugs: im hoping its going to happen tomorrow :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> For me too please 2morro haha
> 
> I predicted way back months ago (family sweep haha) that my lil guy was going to be born 15th July - weighing in at 8lb 2oz - hope I am right haha -although more likely I have just jinxed myself :dohh::dohh:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

My hubby has done the same - he reckons i will go in to labour 39+4 and have my baby on 39+5 :dohh: now its probably going to be much later!!

I hope yours does arrive tomorrow, so at least you can move around more comfortably


----------



## mightyspu

how does it work with spd, does it go away as soon as you have had the baby?


----------



## Tabbyfourpaws

Hello! My beautiful yellow bump came yesterday. 11 days overdue

Gorgeous Casper Mark Lewis 7lb 14oz 

4 day labour!! I may do a birth story when I'm feeling a bit more up for it but worth every minute. Good luck everybody xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Yay! congrats Tabby!


----------



## mightyspu

Wooooooooo! Sweep on Saturday at 10:20! :happydance:


----------



## emsiee

Tabbyfourpaws said:


> Hello! My beautiful yellow bump came yesterday. 11 days overdue
> 
> Gorgeous Casper Mark Lewis 7lb 14oz
> 
> 4 day labour!! I may do a birth story when I'm feeling a bit more up for it but worth every minute. Good luck everybody xxxx

Congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> how does it work with spd, does it go away as soon as you have had the baby?

It normally improves drastically straight away, and did after my last baby was born; but my spd wasn't as severe that time. THis time I have been told to expect 24 -48 hrs of immobility -was even offered a commode for downstairs lol, then up to 6 weeks still requiring crutches -hoping not obviously. I will need further physio post baby too which will hopefully help, but I found that it never actually totally went away the last time -still felt achey when AF was due, climbing lots of stairs etc.

So fed up now, been to see MW and little lazy sod baby is sitting free in my plevis so they couldn't do the sweep -too risky due to possible cord prolapse :cry::cry::cry::cry: Feel I am letting everyone down too, stupid body not doing as it should :cry::cry:

On a more posiitve note -many congras to tabby :happydance::happydance:-sorry to moan when you went over much longer tham me, I mean I AM only T+1 and poor you 4 day labour, hope you are recovering well now xx :hugs: xx

Spu -yay for your sweep on Sat :happydance::happydance: ,I have another appt on Monday ,but if baby is still not engaged then that's that!! And with a 4th baby he'll prob NOT engage until labour
Hope your goes well xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh wanna, I am so sorry, I really feel for you. You are so positive in this thread when it must be so frustrating! And you are not letting anyone down, it seems that everyone is so keen on being around for when the baby is born, but really you are none the wiser as to when lo is planning on making his entrance. :hugs:

Thanks for answering my spd question! I hope the recovery is not to long.


----------



## MrsXYZ

:cry:Hey! Back from sweep which was painless but cervix is posterier, thick and long....GREAT! doesn't sound like anything will be happening soon for me! :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

MrsXYZ said:


> :cry:Hey! Back from sweep which was painless but cervix is posterier, thick and long....GREAT! doesn't sound like anything will be happening soon for me! :cry:

:hugs: I hope the sweep will somehow tell your cervix to behave and get into a more favourable position.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Wishing all of you overdue mummies lots of luck and hope your babas make an appearance soon :)
Can't believe my girl was a week old yesterday! :O
x


----------



## Janidog

Well after getting told my LO was 3/5 engaged last time, my MW told me today that LO is only 1/5 ](*,) aaarrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh but she was quite positive about the symptoms i've been having were heading in the right direction, she is going to do my sweep at 40+3


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> Well after getting told my LO was 3/5 engaged last time, my MW told me today that LO is only 1/5 ](*,) aaarrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh but she was quite positive about the symptoms i've been having were heading in the right direction, she is going to do my sweep at 40+3

Isn't just my LO going backwards then??? I am going to have to bounce on my ball til Monday to make sure he is as low as possible for hopefully my sweep lol. It is frustrating though, isn't it??? 
So, unless he comes sooner -my sweep will be 40+ 6 - C'mon baby boy, mummy is very impatient now xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

I think babies can engage at the last minute can't they.. when my midwife tried doing my sweep she said she felt his head and then he popped back out again! God knows what that means lol!
Made me feel strange though. Just chill hun.. trust me they can't stay in there forever! (Get me with the PMA today, think OH must've drugged me with something ha!) xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherryglitter said:


> I think babies can engage at the last minute can't they.. when my midwife tried doing my sweep she said she felt his head and then he popped back out again! God knows what that means lol!
> Made me feel strange though. Just chill hun.. trust me they can't stay in there forever! (Get me with the PMA today, think OH must've drugged me with something ha!) xxxx

Yep , my last two never engagaed at all until labour started so not expecting to this time either - but my mw said last week that as long as he was fixed at the brim and cervix really favourable then she'd do it in the CMU but not holding my breath haha -he is getting higher rather than lower - terrible heartburn today because of it 

Gonna bounce bounce bounce, grab DH for some loving later and maybe get on my hands n knees and do some crawling - if my pelvis is okay.

xx


----------



## mightyspu

No sign from Crossroads?


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> No sign from Crossroads?

Hope she's had some good news.

Ok im going to do lots of PMA to see if this will help :dust: to get one of these :crib:


----------



## kirstylm

Just saw on facebook merlotgirl has had her baby about 3hrs ago! Baby Abby. 

Congrats Angela!!! Xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hello All.

Thought id let u all no im still here and going in 2moz to be induced at 11am if everythink is ok. I sed u all labour dust and hope things start moving soon for u all. ITs been a long tim ewaiting now as im 8days overdue! 

Good luck to u all and will update as soon as i can.

x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to merlotgirl on the birth of abby -hope you are both doing well hun xxx


Good Luck for tomorrow Ladybug- hope all goes smoothly and quickly and let us know how you get on as soon as you can xxxx

And nope, heard nothing from crossroads -hopefully another bubba there too -yay exciting more n more babies ALL the time ,must be our time too soon lol

xxxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats to all July Mummies! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janidog

yay more July mummies - can I queue jump and be next :blush:


----------



## emsiee

kirstylm said:


> Just saw on facebook merlotgirl has had her baby about 3hrs ago! Baby Abby.
> 
> Congrats Angela!!! Xxx

Congrats Merlotgirl!! Lovely name :thumbup: xx


----------



## mightyspu

Morning all, how are we today? I actually had a good sleep and did not wake up at the crack of dawn! SO pleased to see Merlot had her bubbs!


----------



## kirstylm

Hey spu- must have been something in the air as I slept well too. Still woke up early but hey!
How u feeling today? I'm bored waiting now! Officially overdue now poo head!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Me too lol -great sleep, for the first time in ages -maybe (hopefully lol) its our bodies preparing for the onset of labour haha. Doubt it though, still nothing here xxx

Have a good day ladies -GL to those being induced, having sweeps etc and lets hope to hear about more babies today -proudmum, crossroads where are you ladies haha?

xxx


----------



## crossroads

Rant alert!

So I went to the hospital yesterday (midwife's orders) to see if my waters had broke. The hospital midwife did an internal (don't even get me started on that!) and she said that she could see my show but no waters. Then she told me out of the blue "you're 4 days overdue yet you're only measuring 35cm... you need to come tomorrow for a growth scan".

WUT??

Why the hell didn't my community midwife say anything about this when she measured me last week??

Furthermore, I've had the crappest period cramps since yesterday and now, whenever I wipe there's blood. Bubs is still moving so don't know what to think.


----------



## mightyspu

your bump measurement may have gone done when the baby dropped? Mine has a little. What do your notes say?

it's good that the baby is still moving and it sounds like your plug is still coming away, What was up with the internal? It's odd isn't it?


----------



## mightyspu

Wanna and Kirsty, I do hope that the sleep was babies way of letting s all get our energy stores up. When I saw how quiet it had been on here this morning, I had hoped that you had gone overnight!

Am off to see if there is any news from Proudmum.... And didn't Cherry have a sweep today? I hope that stirs something up!


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> Rant alert!
> 
> So I went to the hospital yesterday (midwife's orders) to see if my waters had broke. The hospital midwife did an internal (don't even get me started on that!) and she said that she could see my show but no waters. Then she told me out of the blue "you're 4 days overdue yet you're only measuring 35cm... you need to come tomorrow for a growth scan".
> 
> WUT??
> 
> Why the hell didn't my community midwife say anything about this when she measured me last week??
> 
> Furthermore, I've had the crappest period cramps since yesterday and now, whenever I wipe there's blood. Bubs is still moving so don't know what to think.

Sorry hun -was hoping you'd had your baby by now. Are you getting another scan today then? Spu is right though, once baby drops the bump size can change dramatically and we all know fundal heights aren't too accurate at the best of times . Hope you are okay and not stressing too much, this going overdue really really sucks!!!!!!

Hugs to everyone (but espec those overdue haha -sorry ladies:blush::blush:)
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
And loads of labour dust too

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> your bump measurement may have gone done when the baby dropped? Mine has a little. What do your notes say?

Apparently baby is still 3/5 engaged like she was last week, so no change there.

How readily do the NHS dish out growth scans? I've never had one before and 40+5 seems quite late in the day to be having one. 

Have you ever had one?




mightyspu said:


> it's good that the baby is still moving and it sounds like your plug is still coming away, What was up with the internal? It's odd isn't it?

Apparently the hospital midwife did an internal to see if she could see any waters coming out. She asked me to cough several times. What really frustrated me about the internal was the faulty manner in which she performed it. She inserted the speculum (that vice-like object designed to hold the vagina open) and for some reason when she tried to open it the whole speculum slid out of me fast. It was painful and scary. The LAST thing you want when you visit hospital and are already scared is someone who blatantly doesn't know what they're doing inserting objects into your tender genitals.


----------



## mightyspu

aw sorry it hurt hon, but apart from the slipping thing, it sounds just like mine, not pleasant but normal.

And no, I haven't had a growth scan. Have a look at your notes and see what your fundal measurements were, it may be that your mw was not concerned with them and this mw just wants to double check


----------



## crossroads

Thanks chick. 

I've also noticed on my notes from yesterday it says that I have "posterior cervix". what is this?


----------



## shortie1990

Morning all! not had time to come on here, the house has been full of every man and his dog!!

well congrats to any one who's LO's have arrived since ive been gone! going to try and write a birth story now :D 

hope you are all well
xxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here and having my sweep at 3:15 today, fingers crossed eh! xx


----------



## mightyspu

Crossy, I think it means it's towards the back. But has no bearing as to whether you are close to labour or not.

Cherry, keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Shortie, so pleased to see you back as a Mummy! Congrats again!


----------



## shortie1990

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here and having my sweep at 3:15 today, fingers crossed eh! xx

Really hope it works!! come on LO let your mummy meet you!!


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Crossy, I think it means it's towards the back. But has no bearing as to whether you are close to labour or not.

I've read different things on different websites.

On one site I read that the cervix starts at the back but as labour approaches it goes to the front?


----------



## Hayley90

just realised.... am i the only july baby-mummy to deliver on my due date so far?! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Well I certainly didn't Hayley! You are clever! stooopidly jealous!

CR - phone your mw if you are worried love.


----------



## Hayley90

Mighty, how far overdue are you now? Hope something happens soon :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Hayley90 said:


> Mighty, how far overdue are you now? Hope something happens soon :hugs:

:rofl: one whole day! :haha: I am rather impatient!


----------



## Hayley90

:haha: well thats more than i was :rofl: so i feel for you!

i guess baby took after his daddy, ultra prompt. he gets it from the army :haha:


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> Im still here and having my sweep at 3:15 today, fingers crossed eh! xx

Good Luck Cherry........Come on baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck cherry -hope all goes well today
Crossroads -yep cervix does become anterior at delivery but does not have to be anterior for labour to start - it menas that your cervix prob wasn't too favourable for a sweep but not impossible; its as muc to do with effacement and dilation, softening etc as position

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

come on babies! you mummies wanna meet you!

ive just text MIL asking her if she.ll pick the kids up from school, this morningafter i had dropped them off walking home (takes 15/20 mins) the baby wiggling was causing unbearable pressure down there and in my bottom, it was radiating down the inside of my thighs! i honestly thought "this baby is gonna fall out or my water burst" so i went bed when i got in, tried to sleep, woke up went the shop for bread and juice for DS and the same happened again. i thought i cant get the kids like this.

i didnt even bother going bed last night just dozed on the couch cos im awake every hour, and my brain is on fast forward at the moment so i cant relax. 

Any news on proudmum??


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> come on babies! you mummies wanna meet you!
> 
> ive just text MIL asking her if she.ll pick the kids up from school, this morningafter i had dropped them off walking home (takes 15/20 mins) the baby wiggling was causing unbearable pressure down there and in my bottom, it was radiating down the inside of my thighs! i honestly thought "this baby is gonna fall out or my water burst" so i went bed when i got in, tried to sleep, woke up went the shop for bread and juice for DS and the same happened again. i thought i cant get the kids like this.
> 
> i didnt even bother going bed last night just dozed on the couch cos im awake every hour, and my brain is on fast forward at the moment so i cant relax.
> 
> Any news on proudmum??

Ooh sounds good hun - all that extra pressure and painful thighs - I had this with my last pregnancies too -hope it wont be long 

I decided that today I was going to get out and about and stop sitting here waiting on it happening, keeping mobile etc - as advised but... I phsically can't!!!! Been to homebase with DH to buy a new door and walked about for approx 15 mins tops and I am so sore - so the trampoline/ mounting climbing / running up n down the stairs option is out too - baby is NEVER gonna come out!! :cry:

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Hayley90 said:


> :haha: well thats more than i was :rofl: so i feel for you!
> 
> i guess baby took after his daddy, ultra prompt. he gets it from the army :haha:

I was hoping he would take after his Dad, unfortunately, he takes after me! A bit too relaxed! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: well thats more than i was :rofl: so i feel for you!
> 
> i guess baby took after his daddy, ultra prompt. he gets it from the army :haha:
> 
> I was hoping he would take after his Dad, unfortunately, he takes after me! A bit too relaxed! :haha:Click to expand...

My DH is LATE for everything -so much so that if we have plans I never tell him the correct time we have to arrive/ it starts etc lol or we'd NEVER make it anywhere on time haha... so my lil guy is definitley taking after his daddy in that sense :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

im hoping it wont be long my loving DH said last night "sorry i havent been much use (hes had a touch of man flu) i hate seeing you looking so worn out, tired and exhausted" i was like cheers love but your suppose to say im the very picture of health and fertility blooming and glowing in my pregnant state! men!

then he went on to say " stop thinking about the baby she.l come when shes ready relax and unwind" easy said then done when you get pain caused by baby, kicked by baby or you cant relax and get comfy because of baby. its extremely hard not to think of baby.


----------



## Tudor Rose

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley90 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: well thats more than i was :rofl: so i feel for you!
> 
> i guess baby took after his daddy, ultra prompt. he gets it from the army :haha:
> 
> I was hoping he would take after his Dad, unfortunately, he takes after me! A bit too relaxed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My DH is LATE for everything -so much so that if we have plans I never tell him the correct time we have to arrive/ it starts etc lol or we'd NEVER make it anywhere on time haha... so my lil guy is definitley taking after his daddy in that sense :haha::haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl: i do this if we have to be somewhere for say 1pm i.l tell DH 12.30pm just so we willmake it on time. and when we use to go out oh my word he was worse than me for getting ready.


----------



## mightyspu

Ooh! Another baby born!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hazelbean-had-her-baby-omg-so-quick-pics.html


----------



## Janidog

I start my mat leave on Monday although I will still do some work from home, but im scared that im going to be bored and want to go back to work, especially if this baby decides to stay in there till 42 weeks 

So other then watching the Tour de France and reading, im not sure what else to ease my boredom, maybe I could pop in to work and do some filling :shrug:


----------



## mightyspu

oooooor, you could keep me company on here all day! :rofl:


----------



## cherryglitter

Well im back from my sweep! Im a WHOLE 1cm lol.. god knows how I got there.. :)

She managed to do the stretch and sweep properly this time and it really didn't hurt one bit! Was so much nicer lol!!!! In a non-weird way of course. .
Im booked for induction on Tuesday though, he still has 5 days to get his arse into gear.. xxx


----------



## justmarried24

Glad the sweep was a bit more comfortable Cherry! Hope little man gets a wiggle on! Hehe!
Im due today and nothing apart from pressure down below! No show, no contractions, no waters going! Hope it wont be too much longer! Fingers crossed!
xxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Cherry, am glad it went well, maybe the relaxing experience will will the baby into action! This time next week you should have a baby! eeee!


----------



## cherryglitter

I knoooow, she said hopefully i'll see you on Thursday next week at home!
I was like aaaah, how scary lol!
xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, I know what you mean, it's all very well and good me moaning about no baby, but what am I going to do when he gets here????


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad all went well cherry -and they say sweep shouldn't be sore if the body is ready so here's hoping xxxx

Good Luck xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Thanks girlies, got my fingers crossed! Im not getting my hopes up though as I did that last time! Just gunna see what happens :) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

go with the flow.......... Be all relaxed and smooth and "hey baby, whatever, come when you please" 

(because it is that easy to do!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> go with the flow.......... Be all relaxed and smooth and "hey baby, whatever, come when you please"
> 
> (because it is that easy to do!)

lol :haha::haha:- so easy -i hardly remember I am pregnant these day :winkwink:... NOT haha :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## mightyspu

I am pregnant? really, oh yeah, silly me! 

I sometimes forget when I am half asleep, and then I go to move and remember. Turning over in bed never used to hurt!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I am pregnant? really, oh yeah, silly me!
> 
> I sometimes forget when I am half asleep, and then I go to move and remember. Turning over in bed never used to hurt!

This is got to be one of the things I am looking forward to most -not hurting in bed, everytime I move I get either an spd pain or a shooting abdominal pain from my torn muscles -and to stop having to wear my stupid tubigrip all the time too. Bliss!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## wannabubba#4

WOW I just had a look at the front page- isn't it looking SO good ??-so many babies here and practically half way through the month already

xxx


----------



## 1babygirl1987

i had my baby yesterday! lovely quick labour, yellow went to pink and she weighed 7lbs 1 ounces, at one point thought i was going to have to give birth on the side of the road LOL, everyone decided to have their babies yesterday and the maternity units were closed!!!! baby isabelle is soooooo perfect and beautiful, just gas and air and i love her so much, feeling like i been hit like a bus but escaped stitches! will post birth story and pics good luck to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> oooooor, you could keep me company on here all day! :rofl:

Only if you provide cake :haha:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

1babygirl1987 said:


> i had my baby yesterday! lovely quick labour, yellow went to pink and she weighed 7lbs 1 ounces, at one point thought i was going to have to give birth on the side of the road LOL, everyone decided to have their babies yesterday and the maternity units were closed!!!! baby isabelle is soooooo perfect and beautiful, just gas and air and i love her so much, feeling like i been hit like a bus but escaped stitches! will post birth story and pics good luck to everyone xxxxxx

Congratulations hunni xxx


----------



## justmarried24

1babygirl1987 said:


> i had my baby yesterday! lovely quick labour, yellow went to pink and she weighed 7lbs 1 ounces, at one point thought i was going to have to give birth on the side of the road LOL, everyone decided to have their babies yesterday and the maternity units were closed!!!! baby isabelle is soooooo perfect and beautiful, just gas and air and i love her so much, feeling like i been hit like a bus but escaped stitches! will post birth story and pics good luck to everyone xxxxxx

Congrats hun!!
xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats babygirl! 

Janidog, it's a deal!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats babygirl - Looking forward to full story and pics :hugs:

Spu -Can I have cake too? mmmmmmmmmmmmm :cake::cake: yum yum
lol :haha:


----------



## crossroads

guys I'm in labour. 2cm dialated.


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> guys I'm in labour. 2cm dialated.

Yay Crossroads - good luck :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> guys I'm in labour. 2cm dialated.

woohoo :wohoo::wohoo:
-go crossroads; hopefully not be long for you hunni Good Luck xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

:wohoo: to the new mummies!!!

just spent 2 and a half hours doing vigorous cleaning, vaccuming and ironing, scrubed the whole bathroom, and floors, had music on whilst ironing shaking my bootie all in a bid to get things moving and to tire my self out, my body is exhausted but my mind isnt! 
going to have a nice shower in my super clean bleach smelling bathroom in a moment! the whole house smells of bleach its lovely :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol - I have spent all day cleaning floors, bouncing on my ball , walking around and even driving to visit my sis (all things that really exacerbate my spd lol) - pelvis is killing me, shooting pains down my thighs now lol 
so it's either working and baby is getting the idea that he is s'posed to be heading for the exit or
more likely, I have just totally overdone things and my spd is going to really flare up and I'll be unable to walk by later
haha

Hoping its the first option but doubt it xxx


----------



## crossroads

I begged the hospital to let me labour at home for a while. Just had a warm bath.

The pain is bearable if hubby rubs my back


----------



## wannabubba#4

crossroads said:


> I begged the hospital to let me labour at home for a while. Just had a warm bath.
> 
> The pain is bearable if hubby rubs my back

Good for you hun -you are doing fab, keep going . Will be thinking of you

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crossroads

thank you!

the hospital hooked me up to a monitor and here's the print out. the top chart is bub's heartbeat. the bottom chart is my contractions:

https://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8510/image00033k.jpg


----------



## kirstylm

Good luck crossroads!

I've been having a mad day too. Finished painting bathroom then scrubs the whole place clean. Hoovered the whole house on hands and knees with pole till I broke out in a sweat! Started having real real bad stabbing pains in lower belly, got really excited but that was it! Lol!

Now shattered the most tired I've been in weeks! Zzzzzzz early night I think!

Hopefully see some more new arrivals on here come morning! ;-)


----------



## xxmiszcanelax

jaycob julian C. was born on july 9th via c section .. 8lbs 14oz 20.5 inches


----------



## wannabubba#4

xxmiszcanelax said:


> jaycob julian C. was born on july 9th via c section .. 8lbs 14oz 20.5 inches

Congrats hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

No progress from me yet ladies! :)
Im quite happy though, I have myself prepared for him being here on Tuesday, so no doubt he will try and start coming on the Monday!! xxxx


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Hi ladies :)
I'm due 27th July but I think I'll end up being overdue by a week or so :s
I dont know we'll see.. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrstangoman1 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> I'm due 27th July but I think I'll end up being overdue by a week or so :s
> I dont know we'll see.. x

Hi and welcome :flower:
Hope you have had an enjoyable and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Mrstangoman1

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mrstangoman1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> I'm due 27th July but I think I'll end up being overdue by a week or so :s
> I dont know we'll see.. x
> 
> Hi and welcome :flower:
> Hope you have had an enjoyable and healthy pregnancy xxClick to expand...

Thankyou :)
You too. Has the little one made his appearance yet or are you stil waiting?
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrstangoman1 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstangoman1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> I'm due 27th July but I think I'll end up being overdue by a week or so :s
> I dont know we'll see.. x
> 
> Hi and welcome :flower:
> Hope you have had an enjoyable and healthy pregnancy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :)
> You too. Has the little one made his appearance yet or are you stil waiting?
> xClick to expand...

Still waiting ,rather impatiently now haha :haha: - not even a twinge though, so feel I am in for the long haul xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Well Hello all.

Im back. I have been the hosp 2day for what i thought was induction and how wrong was i!!!!! Our local NHS hosp never had any beds for induction and i was sent back home until Saturday! They are full and have no beds at all my question was what happened if i whent into natural labour and there reply was id have to go to another nhs hosp about a further 10miles away not very good! 

So now i will be induced on Sat at 9.30pm so i will be on BnB until then haha! I will then be 11days overdue! x


----------



## cherryglitter

Ladybug2009 said:


> Well Hello all.
> 
> Im back. I have been the hosp 2day for what i thought was induction and how wrong was i!!!!! Our local NHS hosp never had any beds for induction and i was sent back home until Saturday! They are full and have no beds at all my question was what happened if i whent into natural labour and there reply was id have to go to another nhs hosp about a further 10miles away not very good!
> 
> So now i will be induced on Sat at 9.30pm so i will be on BnB until then haha! I will then be 11days overdue! x

Hun don't worry im going to be 14 days overdue on my induction (Tuesday) xxxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

cherryglitter said:


> Ladybug2009 said:
> 
> 
> Well Hello all.
> 
> Im back. I have been the hosp 2day for what i thought was induction and how wrong was i!!!!! Our local NHS hosp never had any beds for induction and i was sent back home until Saturday! They are full and have no beds at all my question was what happened if i whent into natural labour and there reply was id have to go to another nhs hosp about a further 10miles away not very good!
> 
> So now i will be induced on Sat at 9.30pm so i will be on BnB until then haha! I will then be 11days overdue! x
> 
> Hun don't worry im going to be 14 days overdue on my induction (Tuesday) xxxxClick to expand...



Awwww i thought i was bad with 11days over haha! im really fed up 2day aswel the thought of waiting a further 48hrs haha!


----------



## Shining Star

Aww, I hope time flies for you overdue ladies! x


----------



## Shining Star

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I am pregnant? really, oh yeah, silly me!
> 
> I sometimes forget when I am half asleep, and then I go to move and remember. Turning over in bed never used to hurt!
> 
> This is got to be one of the things I am looking forward to most -not hurting in bed, everytime I move I get either an spd pain or a shooting abdominal pain from my torn muscles -and to stop having to wear my stupid tubigrip all the time too. Bliss!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...


Mmm, I was looking forward to this too. Now, my boobs hurt too much to lie on my front! :blush: LOL!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug2009 said:


> Well Hello all.
> 
> Im back. I have been the hosp 2day for what i thought was induction and how wrong was i!!!!! Our local NHS hosp never had any beds for induction and i was sent back home until Saturday! They are full and have no beds at all my question was what happened if i whent into natural labour and there reply was id have to go to another nhs hosp about a further 10miles away not very good!
> 
> So now i will be induced on Sat at 9.30pm so i will be on BnB until then haha! I will then be 11days overdue! x

Oh hun -you must be so disappointed :hugs:

Not long til Sat but hopefully you'll go spontaneously before then xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well the cleaning didnt work and i was too tired to DTD. i was woke 4 times in the night by very strong braxtons again and ended up on the couch, im trying to trick myself im not due for another 2 weeks see if it helps me forget, but it doesnt, well ive run out of housework to do, i wont venture out to town alone now, so i think i.ll take the kids school and have a dvd day or read a book.

how are you ladies bearing up?


----------



## Janidog

Im a bit tender in the bottom of my womb and my fanny feels like it can't get any bigger :haha: I woke up to really tender boobs and quite mucusy (if there such a word) but im not going to get my hopes up


----------



## Parkep

Hello ladies, well i had a sweep last wed, felt pains ect and started to lose my plug very slowly. As of monday all has stopped, went back to Dr. this wed, she asked if i wanted her to check me i kinda hummed about it she said right then next week... DAMN i shoulda asked for another sweep. I bought a exercise ball and have been bouncing on that. I really dont want to be induced ahhh lol


----------



## justmarried24

Hey ladies!

Im still here! Now officially a day overdue! Had lots of pains last night and early this morning, but they have eased off a bit now! Hoping they come back soon! Hehe!

Hope everyone is ok! Im off to midwife in a bit....see what she says!
xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

MIL picked the kids up from school yesterday because i was tired, anyway just took them school and half the mums were coming up to me saying "oh we thought you.d gone in" i was like nope still here :grr: they should mind thier own bloody buisness!


----------



## Janidog

Tudor Rose said:


> MIL picked the kids up from school yesterday because i was tired, anyway just took them school and half the mums were coming up to me saying "oh we thought you.d gone in" i was like nope still here :grr: they should mind thier own bloody buisness!


My hubby contacted a family member to see if she wants to helps us at work for a few weeks while im off, and she was thinking we were phoning to tell her the news 'nope baby still there' it makes you feel that you can't contact anyone cause they are all waiting for that call!!!!

Well the mucus has cleared up and i feel as dry as a fish out of water :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Hi ladies! 

1babygirl1987, what was your EDD? You are not on the list, but I will put you on!

Congrats to CR for being in labour and xxmiszcanelax for the birth of your little one.
And welcome to Mrstangoman1

As for me, NADA! baby is so low down, but no sodding labour. And my mother has just text me to say "thinking of you" dunno why, but I find this really irritating. And now I feel sick. I know this is a good sign, but I am a bit out of practise after getting over ms in 2nd tri!

Still. sweep tomorrow. Maybe a miracle will happen?


----------



## DebzD

Hello, 

Mightyspu - please could you update me on the list...... one week after her due date, our little missy decided to put in an appearance... Zoe Alexandra was born 9.55pm 13/07/10 (due date was 6th). Thanks.

To all you other overdue ladies that are still waiting, I know it's a cliche but they are SO worth the wait! I thought DD was never going to come and had got really sick of waiting but then one morning she decided she was gonna greet the world and that was that!

Good luck to all the other July Mummies out there.
xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - just checking in, I am still here and still preggers too.
AAaaaarghhhh, I am sure he must be totally over cooked by now. Poor lil guy is gonna be a wrinkled prune we he does make an appearance.

Oh well- another day of waiting and wondering and going slightly mad.

Lori -goo d luck for tday hun -hope you get your sweep -seems to be that 40weeks is the norm for first time mums so be adamant you are not leaving without it haha

Hope proudmum, Mrs Venn and crossroads are doing okay and have had their baby's by now -and maybe even a few more- half way through the month and still LOTS of baby's to be born.

Janidog -I am exactly the same lol, whenever I phone anyone -I can hear the anticiaption in their voice -'NO I haven't had him yet - just wanted to ask you... /borrow... / wahtever...' haha. Kind of puts me off spking to anyone, cos then I hear the disappointment too

xxx Have a good day ladies, love to mums, bumps and babies xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

DebzD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Mightyspu - please could you update me on the list...... one week after her due date, our little missy decided to put in an appearance... Zoe Alexandra was born 9.55pm 13/07/10 (due date was 6th). Thanks.
> 
> To all you other overdue ladies that are still waiting, I know it's a cliche but they are SO worth the wait! I thought DD was never going to come and had got really sick of waiting but then one morning she decided she was gonna greet the world and that was that!
> 
> Good luck to all the other July Mummies out there.
> xxx

Congrats hun- hope you and Zoe are doing well -thanks for the pep talk too xxx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> whenever I phone anyone -I can hear the anticiaption in their voice -'NO I haven't had him yet - just wanted to ask you... /borrow... / wahtever...' haha. Kind of puts me off spking to anyone, cos then I hear the disappointment too

I avoid going to the supermarket, because I am fed up of the random strangers asking when I am due. But when I do go, I either go for a male checkout assistant (as they are less likely to ask questions) or go for the self scan checkouts!


----------



## Janidog

I got in a huff yesterday and told hubby that if this little bug is not here by 41 weeks then im going back to work :comp:[-(


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> whenever I phone anyone -I can hear the anticiaption in their voice -'NO I haven't had him yet - just wanted to ask you... /borrow... / wahtever...' haha. Kind of puts me off spking to anyone, cos then I hear the disappointment too
> 
> I avoid going to the supermarket, because I am fed up of the random strangers asking when I am due. But when I do go, I either go for a male checkout assistant (as they are less likely to ask questions) or go for the self scan checkouts!Click to expand...

Good Idea lol -although yday a cold caller at my door, a man states -'oh your obviously pregnant"' No shit sherlock!!!
lmao


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog - might be a plan! anything to get them moving! :haha:

Wanna - oooh, cold callers! love them, they always turn up when I am in a hideous mood, mainly because we don't use our front door that often and opening the door means finding my keys, and I don't move quick anymore! that particular caller would've got a very acid tongue from me!


----------



## bungle

Can I join u ladies? All the familiar faces seem to have disappeared...feeling well and truly left behind :-(


----------



## Janidog

bungle said:


> Can I join u ladies? All the familiar faces seem to have disappeared...feeling well and truly left behind :-(

You're a day behind me, so i don't want you jumping the queue and getting a head now:haha: Of course you can join us :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

Im still here, nothing since my sweep yesterday apart from some stabby feelings inside, nice! :)
I know he's going to wait until Tuesday! xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

I can't believe my due date is now down to single digits! I just hope I don't have to go past it! Particularly as my MIL keeps telling me he is going to be late and "He'll come when he's ready" - yeah thanks! 

I just want to meet my little man and give him lots of cuddles and kisses!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

bunnyg82 said:


> I can't believe my due date is now down to single digits! I just hope I don't have to go past it! Particularly as my MIL keeps telling me he is going to be late and "He'll come when he's ready" - yeah thanks!
> 
> I just want to meet my little man and give him lots of cuddles and kisses!! x

Congrats on single figures hun - hoping you dont go over too -it sucks xxx


----------



## bungle

Janidog said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Can I join u ladies? All the familiar faces seem to have disappeared...feeling well and truly left behind :-(
> 
> You're a day behind me, so i don't want you jumping the queue and getting a head now:haha: Of course you can join us :hugs:Click to expand...

Will try not to but can't make any promises ;-) I'm well and truly fed up now, I just want her here today!!! Was really sick last night which google has informed me could be a result of changes in hormones prior to the start of labour but then I'm starting to think you can find whatever answer youre looking for if you hunt for long enough!! Lol x


----------



## justmarried24

Well no sweep - booked in for one next Friday! 
Booked in for induction on 29th July so at least I have that date to focus on as the finish line!! 
Just want bubs out now! 
Feeling really crappy today! Sick of the texts and calls and having loads of pains which I know are nothing but I just want them to be something!!!

Sorry to rant girls! Hope everyone else is doing ok!
Congrats to those in labour....hope things are coming along nicely for you all and you have your babies very soon! :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## dora78

hi girls
congrats to you all that have had your july babys, and i am still waiting for my baby boy to make an apperance, 

only 8 days left and counting x x x


----------



## Janidog

bungle said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Can I join u ladies? All the familiar faces seem to have disappeared...feeling well and truly left behind :-(
> 
> You're a day behind me, so i don't want you jumping the queue and getting a head now:haha: Of course you can join us :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Will try not to but can't make any promises ;-) I'm well and truly fed up now, I just want her here today!!! Was really sick last night which google has informed me could be a result of changes in hormones prior to the start of labour but then I'm starting to think you can find whatever answer youre looking for if you hunt for long enough!! Lol xClick to expand...

I agree with you - i had all day sickness on Tuesday and hasn't turned in to anything yet. Im fed up too, im so uncomfortable that i just don't want to do with myself and at the moment im walking around work with my button and zip undone on my mat trousers cause they no longer fit cause my LO has dropped, so im feeling really attractive :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Proudmum has had her baby! :D! xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

wannabubba#4 said:


> bunnyg82 said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe my due date is now down to single digits! I just hope I don't have to go past it! Particularly as my MIL keeps telling me he is going to be late and "He'll come when he's ready" - yeah thanks!
> 
> I just want to meet my little man and give him lots of cuddles and kisses!! x
> 
> Congrats on single figures hun - hoping you dont go over too -it sucks xxxClick to expand...

I can imagine! It's weird how the time went sooooooooooooo quickly, but now when it's so close, it's just going soooooo slowly!! x


----------



## bunnyg82

cherryglitter said:


> Proudmum has had her baby! :D! xxxx

Yay! Another baby! Congrats x


----------



## bungle

Congrats to proudmum! Another one leaves the gang :-( god I better not still be here come august - I'll be really bloody miserable by then!! ;-)


----------



## bungle

dora78 said:


> hi girls
> congrats to you all that have had your july babys, and i am still waiting for my baby boy to make an apperance,
> 
> only 8 days left and counting x x x

Dora, we're due the same day!!!! X


----------



## justmarried24

Congrats Proudmum! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats proudmum -hope you and bubba are doing well

Janidog -wish my lil one would drop too 'sigh' -then I could have had a sweep and hopefully a baby by now 'sigh'

xxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats proudmum -hope you and bubba are doing well
> 
> Janidog -wish my lil one would drop too 'sigh' -then I could have had a sweep and hopefully a baby by now 'sigh'
> 
> xxxx

Unfortunately for me he hasn't dropped enough!!! So have to cancel my sweep on Monday - boo.

Yours might drop suddenly and then bam your in labour :flower:


----------



## LukeandJo

Ohh wonder whos going to be the first, of the people due on the 28th!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats proudmum -hope you and bubba are doing well
> 
> Janidog -wish my lil one would drop too 'sigh' -then I could have had a sweep and hopefully a baby by now 'sigh'
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Unfortunately for me he hasn't dropped enough!!! So have to cancel my sweep on Monday - boo.
> 
> Yours might drop suddenly and then bam your in labour :flower:Click to expand...

My lil guy was only fixed at the brim last week and my mw was happy to do it then- is only because he is free again :growlmad: that she couldn't .Dont cancel hun- he may be just low enough or he may move over the w/end -get bouncing on a birthing ball, crawling on all fours etc xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i nearly fell down stairs earlier, i slipped on the carpet but managed to stop my self hitting the stair, i felt damp even though i just been the toilet i thought i might of peed myself a little or its my waters so i did the whole pad test thing, it was slightly damp and i still cant tell, i feel like something is trickling out slightly, so im not sure if its waters or discharge as my discharge has become more watery last few days. just gonna see what happens through out the night if i feel more positive its waters i.l ring the MW but i dont want to inconvience anyone when im not positive its my waters. it doesnt smell and i cant see any colour :shrug: i.l just wait and see. my 1st went with a trickle but that was like having a wee trickle, my 2nd was popped for me.

i seem to be having some braxtons but thats kinda normal.


----------



## cherryglitter

just keep an eye on it tudor rose :) see what happens! you wouldn't be an inconvenience to anyone anyway, it's what they're paid to do :p

i wish tuesday would hurry up! xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope Militarymummy doesn't mind me saying but just saw on Fbook -she has had her lil girl yay this morning !!!

Congrats hun, looking forward to the birth story and pics of your lil princess.

SO SO Jealous now - why not me too????

xx

edited to say -just noticed MM wasn't on our list -thought she was oops!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

cherry -anything from Mrs Venn hun??

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Noo i haven't heard anything, and nothing on her facebook! I was gunna text her but I know she's being induced so thought I would leave her to it bless her! Hope she's okay though! xxxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Oooh yay for Mmummy!
I spoke to her on my Blackberry yesterday bless her! I hope she's doing well with little baby :D! xxxx


----------



## kirstylm

Congrats MM! And all u other ladies that are getting somewhere. Hope your sweep goes ok cherry. 
Tudor- hope ur ok. Maybe the shock will make baby come!!

Well need some advise. Had what may have been contractions last night but there so far apart I'm thinking maybe not.
Was like a sharp stabby very uncomfortbale pain in lower belly and bits. Came on about three times in night an I couldn't sit up as it was pretty painful.
Also since being up I've had them about 3 times today stl though hours apart! Also it feels like baby has become even lower it actually hurts to walk and belly has gone hard, tight and very uncomfortable and if I press it, it hurts.

Could this be the start? Do u think these sound like contractions? 

Even if they are I know they are so far apart still could be days but could be hope?? Don't wanna get my hopes up though.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> i nearly fell down stairs earlier, i slipped on the carpet but managed to stop my self hitting the stair, i felt damp even though i just been the toilet i thought i might of peed myself a little or its my waters so i did the whole pad test thing, it was slightly damp and i still cant tell, i feel like something is trickling out slightly, so im not sure if its waters or discharge as my discharge has become more watery last few days. just gonna see what happens through out the night if i feel more positive its waters i.l ring the MW but i dont want to inconvience anyone when im not positive its my waters. it doesnt smell and i cant see any colour :shrug: i.l just wait and see. my 1st went with a trickle but that was like having a wee trickle, my 2nd was popped for me.
> 
> i seem to be having some braxtons but thats kinda normal.

Sorry -missed this ;just read back to see what happened. OMG Are you okay??? What a fright hun!!! Maybe best get checked out with your mw jsut to be safe xx

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Gina8177 who has had her baby boy yday -she posted in the home birth hopefuls thread- hope you dont mind me mentioning here hun. 

Just to say congrats again xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Anyone know when Proudmum's little man was born?


----------



## cherryglitter

her status on facebook says 14 hours ago!! xxx


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Congrats to proudmum and all other ladies who have had their babies xxxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies

How's everyone feeling today?

I am still preggers, still fed up, getting more uncomfortable and cumbersome by the minute and still NO TWINGES at all - haha

Where or where is my lil baby boy??? Come out to see us please yoohooooooo!!!!!Mummy n dadddy have been ready for ages now and mummy is getting rather p-eed off lol.

Congrats to Proudmum on the birth of Alex, sorry it was traumatic babe -hope you are recovering well now.

All my bump buddies are popping before me (only justm and kirstlm due now and GG -NOT due til Nov left) and I am so happy for them but also more than a little bit jealous -is that awful???

xxxx Hope everyone else is bearing up okay???? xxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> I am still preggers, still fed up, getting more uncomfortable and cumbersome by the minute and still NO TWINGES at all - haha
> 
> Where or where is my lil baby boy??? Come out to see us please yoohooooooo!!!!!Mummy n dadddy have been ready for ages now and mummy is getting rather p-eed off lol.
> 
> Congrats to Proudmum on the birth of Alex, sorry it was traumatic babe -hope you are recovering well now.
> 
> All my bump buddies are popping before me (only justm and kirstlm due now and GG -NOT due til Nov left) and I am so happy for them but also more than a little bit jealous -is that awful???
> 
> xxxx Hope everyone else is bearing up okay???? xxxx

Still pregnant as well, fed up, feeling massive and can barely get of the sofa and feeling more frustrated by the day. Asking hubby every 5mins "when is my LO getting here" he's been good and understanding but i want my baby :hissy:


----------



## mightyspu

I am hugely jealous! It's a bit hard doing this thread sometimes, when you wake up in the morning with that "still here" feeling only to see more babies have arrived! And I know I am only 2 days over, and I should be thankful I was lucky enough to get pregnant in the first place, but I just wanna see my boy!


----------



## kirstylm

Wanna- you'll probably beat me to the post still!!!  the race is on lol!


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Wanna- you'll probably beat me to the post still!!!  the race is on lol!

Lol :haha::haha::haha:

I am fully expecting to still be here (moaning as usual haha) end of next week :wacko::wacko::wacko: and probably totally mad by then haha.

And Spu - I am the same haha -always saying to hubby 'where is baby? when's he coming? haha

xx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. 

Hope your all ok well im ok and sooo happy although im still cooking bby miah! Not long left as i will be getting induced 2moz at 9.30pm and this time they wont be sending me home haha! I sooo looking forward to having a last nights sleep with bump as there will be no sleep 2moz and hopfully sunday night my son/daughter will be here.

Congratulations to everyone who has given birth and i wil catch up on everyones birth storeys and Good luck to everyone who will be getting induced over the nxt couple of days or are getting signs of labour. I will no doubt txt one of my bump buddies and they will update u all or my sister who is doing IVF is now on BnB and she may update u all. 

xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/372598-12-hours-nothing.html


----------



## mightyspu

god luck Ladybug!

Tudor, have replied, so so sorry to see you are still frustrated. I wish I could do something.


----------



## cherryglitter

Im here and 11 days over! I updated the July's overdue thread with what i've been having!
Been to the loo 7 times in the past 24 hours, been horrible lol. 
Everytime I wipe there's part's of my plug and through the night it's been blood streaked. No pains in my tummy though apart from it was rock solid throughout the night. 
We shall see! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

sounds positive Cherry, lets hope you are in pain soon. And I mean that in the nicest possible way! :hugs:

I have a sweep at 10:20. Argh!


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol Im hoping im going to be in some pain too! Never thought I would hear myself say that!

Your sweep will be fine!! :) I really hope it works for you, you will def see some loss afterwards! xx


----------



## mightyspu

I hope so, Will not get my hopes up though! Hope it is just the persuasion he needs!


----------



## Pops

Congratulations everyone :cloud9:

We are still hanging in there, wonder if she will indeed be a July baby or slip into August!?!

xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Fingers crossed, you could be dilated anyway :)
If you are it's a lot less painful! My second one was nothing like the first and she managed to do it properly lol! I had some bleeding after the first, but none after the second, but loads of mucusy stuff instead! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Cherry! still getting painless BH, I have this dream where they say, "actually Spu, you are in labour now" and I get to go and have my baby! But I know that is highly unlikely!

Hi Pops, I hope you don't go into August, but please note there is a queue and some of us have been waiting for longer than others! :haha: (as if we can bloody control these things!)

OOOh, A little birdie told me that Crossroads had Amy Rose yesterday. Can't wait for the birth story there!


----------



## kirstylm

Ahh cherry good luck all u need now are some contractions!! Come on!!!! 

Spu- are u being induced tomorrow as that will be your 12th day?? U poor thing u must feel pants! Hugs!


----------



## mightyspu

kirstylm said:


> Ahh cherry good luck all u need now are some contractions!! Come on!!!!
> 
> Spu- are u being induced tomorrow as that will be your 12th day?? U poor thing u must feel pants! Hugs!

nope! I was due on the 14th! And in my area it would be 14 days, so will be induced on the 28th. (fingers crossed I won't need to be though)


----------



## kirstylm

That was my due date too! We may be induced on same day?! My MW told me it's 12 days but it could be longer if hospital is busy! 

Got a sweep Monday although I'm hoping baby shows it's face this wk end as been having very very spread out contractions like hrs apart and bearable pain so it's unlikely to happen before Monday! 

July is definately a month for lazy babies!!!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

It really is the lazy month lol! I never thought I would be 11 days overdue!! It's crazy aha! At least I know the end is near! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

can you believe we are only 3 days over? Feels like 30!


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol!! I must admit, I felt worse being like 3/4/5 days over than being 11!! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I expect you have got a bit more used to it by now. With any luck though, your plug loss is the turn around you need!


----------



## kirstylm

Mighty- I know it feels like been pregnant FOREVER!!! 

Cherry- I'm sure thing will move for u soon!!!!!!

COME ON LAZY JULY BABIES!!! ur mummies are getting annoyed now!!!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Haha yeah I guess I am used to it! ;)
I think it's because you get closer and closer to them HAVING to get this baby out. They can't leave them in there forever :)
Hopefully though your sweeps will do something! xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, it's got to work for some of us!


----------



## Janidog

No news from me and im not even overdue yet!!!!!!!!! I dread to think what i'll be like if i do go over.

Plans today is to tidy up the house and sterilise the birthing pool


----------



## mightyspu

morning Janidog, I wouldn't wish overdue-ness on anyone! so hope you go soon (as long as you take your turn! :haha:)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Sending all you overdue mummies lots of labour dust, really hope things get started for you soon!
I love being a mummy :) hehe.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## anna_t

Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

anna_t said:


> Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:

Congratulations hun :)
You got a name or anything yet?
x


----------



## mightyspu

anna_t said:


> Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:

Congrats anna!


----------



## bfphopeful

Big congratulations Anna_t!!!!


----------



## kirstylm

anna_t said:

> Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:

ahh congratulations!!!


----------



## anna_t

x__Hannah__x said:


> anna_t said:
> 
> 
> Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:
> 
> Congratulations hun :)
> You got a name or anything yet?
> xClick to expand...

Thank you. Yes his name is Alexander, Alex for short.


----------



## cherryglitter

Congrats anna!!

Now to gross you all out - just been to the loo, again, making a grand total of 8 times!!
Had a lot more mucus come out with some blood in it. My stomach is starting to ache (could be from the fact im going to the loo so much though!!) 
Im really hoping this is the start of something. xxxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

anna_t said:


> x__Hannah__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna_t said:
> 
> 
> Ive had my baby boy. :cloud9: He arrived early hours on thursday at 00.15 :sleep:
> 
> Congratulations hun :)
> You got a name or anything yet?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Yes his name is Alexander, Alex for short.Click to expand...

Aww that's a lovely name :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

cherryglitter said:


> Congrats anna!!
> 
> Now to gross you all out - just been to the loo, again, making a grand total of 8 times!!
> Had a lot more mucus come out with some blood in it. My stomach is starting to ache (could be from the fact im going to the loo so much though!!)
> Im really hoping this is the start of something. xxxx

Good luck cherry really hope this is the start for you and you don't have to be induced :) 
I didn't have my show until late on which was quite weird.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay! Congrats Anna on the birth of Alex
also to crossroads too -congrats hun ; looking forward to the birth stories and pics

Good Luck today Spu -hope the sweep works for you hun
cherryg -cant be luch longer for you hunni ,what a long wait, espec since the beginning of losing your plug -c'mon lazy July babies.

Hugs to everyone else waiting, not so patiently

I am 4 days over tday -not even a twinge, no increase CM, no clear outs, no cramps /period pains , no show/plug, no waters breaking, absolutely NOTHING to report. Think my body is broken -surely there should be some sign by now!!!!!

Oh well, my mum has had an awful cold the past few days and has told me that she'll not be able to visit until beginnning next week (as long as her cold is away of course) and my dad is still on his hols in Corfu - due back on Tuesday lol -my lil guy is just waiting on his grandparents being there haha!!!! - You dont have toi wait lil one, they can see see you when they get back, they'll just annoy mummy anyway for cuddles when I want you all to myself haha.

Good Luck today girls- more baby's please !!!!


----------



## Winks

We had our beautiful daughter on the 12th. An early c-section ... But she is perfect. 

Congrats to the other new parents and best wishes to those about to pop. It is an amazing feeling when you get to meet them. :cloud9


----------



## wannabubba#4

Winks said:


> We had our beautiful daughter on the 12th. An early c-section ... But she is perfect.
> 
> Congrats to the other new parents and best wishes to those about to pop. It is an amazing feeling when you get to meet them. :cloud9

Congrats hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congrtas to all the new mummies:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to IMISSCOFFEE on her baby well done hun xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/372688-yellow-bump-turned.html


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats to Winks and IMISSCOFFEE!


----------



## mightyspu

Sweep news!
Went really well I am 50% effaced, and I think she said 1cm dilated. I have my induction booked for 28th July, but she thinks I am not going to go that far, but if I do she thinks that they will be able to reach to break my waters manually. Which I suppose is nice!

It didn't hurt so much (but you really need to try and relax) was just uncomfortable and I ached afterwards, had a couple of bh afterwards, but this time with intensity! I couldn't bend to go to the loo it hurt! Baby seems happy enough, he's just taking his sweet time over everything!

And Cherry, it all sounds so promising for you! 

Wanna, I am going to send you some :dust: I really hope Mr Relaxed in there gets a move on! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cherryglitter

Spu so glad you're sweep went well!
since I last posted I haven't really had any major developments lol.. starting to think this is going to be a false alarm.. again! xxx


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi girls.

Glad most of u r well. Ive woke up 2day so early (7am) with my DS1 and i have done all my cleaning ready includiing changing the beds all i now have to do is mop the house once my DS and husband have gone out and before i get picked up for the hosp hehe. My son is going to his aunties about 5pm so time for me to have a sleep and a bath. Dont think im going to be able to sleep thou as im soooooooooo excited think thats why i feel a lil sick aswel haha! 

My DH will be going to work later and acting normal while im in no doubt lots of pain he is ever so thoughtful of me aint he haha! Think im much rather him be out of my way thou as otherwise he will b in the nxt bed to me! 

What are all u ladies getting up2 day? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck for today Ladybug -cant wait to hear the good news!

Spu - glad the sweep went well and hopefully you'll not be needing that induction appt at all.

C'mon cherryglitter-bump -mummy is ready and waiting come out come out!!!

xx


----------



## mightyspu

good luck ladybug! I am off for a kip, hope that little arrives nice and easily!


----------



## bungle

I'm lying on sofa - ordered by OH to keep my feet up as every time I spend more than 10mins on my feet they balloon. Plus my backs so sore that it's hard to move around too much. The self-pity continues....


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> I'm lying on sofa - ordered by OH to keep my feet up as every time I spend more than 10mins on my feet they balloon. Plus my backs so sore that it's hard to move around too much. The self-pity continues....

been there, done that and bought the t-shirt.


----------



## JessicaAnne

Hiya girls! Another one to tick off the list here! Baby Evie-Mai was born at 12:17pm on the 15/07/2010, 6lbs 13oz! Will do a birth story shortly! Good luck to the rest of you! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well off to pick DD up from her party then off to do a weekly shop, which wasnt really planned but hoping walking round a supermarket might help. every time i do a bit round the house i get a BH. plus ive not been out anywhere apart from the school run in 2 weeks and i feel like im in prision so a change will do me some good. lol. how are you mummies to be feeling?


----------



## Janidog

Congratulations to all the new July mummies and keeping everything for Spu :flower:

Birth pool blown up and wow its big!!!! Has now also been sterilised. Done a bit of tidying and now putting my feet up and watching the Tour - view of lots of sexy bums and legs :haha: Other then that im just been feeling a bit crampy on and off


----------



## bungle

wannabubba#4 said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> I'm lying on sofa - ordered by OH to keep my feet up as every time I spend more than 10mins on my feet they balloon. Plus my backs so sore that it's hard to move around too much. The self-pity continues....
> 
> been there, done that and bought the t-shirt.Click to expand...

How do u get past it? I don't even want to answer the phone, can't be bothered to talk to anyone and listen to them analyse how I'm feeling...


----------



## kirstylm

Good luck ladybug so exciting look forward to some news!


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi all, MrVenn here. Just thought I'd let you all know that baby Molly Alice was born at 1712 on 16th July 2010. Both mother and baby are well, and now having a well deserved sleep.

I'm sure MrsVenn will update her journal in due course.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to JessicaAnne and MrsVenn on the birth of their babies -yay!!! 

Bungle -tbh, I have okay days and bad days and on those bad days I don't answer the phone, don't spk to anyone and my poor family get their heads bitten off regularly - it sucks!!! Both for me an them I s'pose haha. i tend to come on here and have a whinge and that makes me feel abit better, just to offload some stress.

Just NEED my baby here now, nothing else for it!!!!!

Hope your wait isn't too long xx


----------



## justmarried24

Hey all

Im still here too....had some mega pains last night and early this morning again and they have been on and off today but theyre not coming regular enough! My back is aching today! 
A friend from work who was due 20/7 had her little girl this morning. Im so happy for her, but also so sad for myself....isnt that awful!!!
Hoping something happens soon!

Congrats to all the new mummies and sending big hugs to the overdue ladies!! 
Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Got a small update for you all lol!
Toilet count is now 10 and it's getting worse. I eat - it comes out. Vile I know.
So much more mucus as well, it's getting thicker and grosser lol!

My back is hurting on and off too so I really hope something is going on xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Im getting really really bad pains in my back already and it's making me want to cry. How can I cope with real labour! They're every twenity minutes so far xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Congrts Mr & Mrs Venn in ur babies arrival!

Cherry- oh Hun sounds painful but at least this could be the final stage to seeing ur baby!!! Good luck! ;-)


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hope this is it for u cherry, good luck Hun, congrats to any more July mummies xxx


----------



## Janidog

Keep up the PMA cherry your baby should be here soon :happydance:


----------



## cherryglitter

I bloody hope so! Just had a shower and got the pain again! They're very irregular so im not getting my hopes up.. Just gunna see how it all goes :) 
I do feel very weird though, hard to put my finger on it! xx


----------



## kirstylm

Cherry- don't worry u will cope I'm sure!

I've just been looking on Internet and the pain I'm experiencing is definately
early real labour contractions!!! Yay for me!

BUT it did say it can still last a few days. I've been having them 2 days now, today being more intense and they are now half hour or so apart but still more of a dull numb ache than unbearable pain! 

Am praying something will happen tomorrow but I reckon after my sweep Monday that will kick it all off! Keeping hopeful!!!

Good luck to all unother July mummies - let's get these babies all out next week (or sooner please!)

feeling quite excited now!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck cherry and kirsty -hope all goes quickly and smoothly for both of you -sending hugs n labour dust xxxx


Still nothing here boohoo 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

justmarried24 said:


> Hey all
> 
> A friend from work who was due 20/7 had her little girl this morning. Im so happy for her, but also so sad for myself....isnt that awful!!!
> Hoping something happens soon!
> 
> xxxx

Can totally relate to this -I am guilty of feeling a bit sad when ppl have their babies too- espec when they were due after me. I know 2 girls due beginning Aug and please please please please let me have my baby first :cry:

Come on all these overdue lazy July bubbas -time to make an entrance now!! 

xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Dont worry, things have died down for me again. I have no idea what is going on :( xxx


----------



## crossroads

My bubs was born yesterday at 2pm :cloud9: She weighed 7,2lb.

From 4cm dialated it was a further 17 hours of labour with 40mins pushing at the end. I had an epidural - everyone should have one! They're fantastic!! :D Are you guys having one? x


----------



## kirstylm

wannabubba#4 said:


> Good Luck cherry and kirsty -hope all goes quickly and smoothly for both of you -sending hugs n labour dust xxxx
> 
> 
> Still nothing here boohoo
> 
> xx

Thx Hun will update if anything more happens!

You gotta be next surely xxxxx


----------



## kirstylm

crossroads said:

> My bubs was born yesterday at 2pm :cloud9: She weighed 7,2lb.
> 
> From 4cm dialated it was a further 17 hours of labour with 40mins pushing at the end. I had an epidural - everyone should have one! They're fantastic!! :D Are you guys having one? x

congratulations crossroads!!!! 

I'm going into a midwife led unit so don't have option to have epidural there only gas and air and pethadine. If I need epidural I have to go to Shrewsbury hospital about half hour away so I'm praying I will cope! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!! 

Can't wait to see some pici's of ur new bubs xx


----------



## MrsVenn

Hello,

As my husband posted, baby Molly Alice Venn was born on Friday 16th July @ 5:12pm weighing 7lbs and 12oz. It was an 'interesting' experience and being in labour for 3 days was, well..an experience.

I'll post a birth story soon. Well done to everyone who's delivered recently and I hope that all the late ones starting popping out soon.

The midwives all said that the early July babies had all been late at our hospital and they were inundated. Infact they closed the ward several times whilst I was there!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats crossroads - so happy for you hun - hope you are recovering well and you and bubba are enjoying getting to know each other.

I am planning home birth -so G&A and birth pool for me only, as long as all goes to plan of course xx

Do you have a name yet? xx


----------



## crossroads

MrsVenn said:


> Hello,
> 
> As my husband posted, baby Molly Alice Venn was born on Friday 16th July @ 5:12pm weighing 7lbs and 12oz. It was an 'interesting' experience and being in labour for 3 days was, well..an experience.
> 
> I'll post a birth story soon. Well done to everyone who's delivered recently and I hope that all the late ones starting popping out soon.
> 
> The midwives all said that the early July babies had all been late at our hospital and they were inundated. Infact they closed the ward several times whilst I was there!
> 
> xxx

Congrats!! Your bubs was born just 3 hours after mine :flower:


----------



## nicholatmn

crossroads said:


> My bubs was born yesterday at 2pm :cloud9: She weighed 7,2lb.
> 
> From 4cm dialated it was a further 17 hours of labour with 40mins pushing at the end. I had an epidural - everyone should have one! They're fantastic!! :D Are you guys having one? x

Congratulations!! And epidurals ARE fantastic!! :baby:


----------



## bungle

kirstylm said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> My bubs was born yesterday at 2pm :cloud9: She weighed 7,2lb.
> 
> From 4cm dialated it was a further 17 hours of labour with 40mins pushing at the end. I had an epidural - everyone should have one! They're fantastic!! :D Are you guys having one? x
> 
> congratulations crossroads!!!!
> 
> I'm going into a midwife led unit so don't have option to have epidural there only gas and air and pethadine. If I need epidural I have to go to Shrewsbury hospital about half hour away so I'm praying I will cope! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see some pici's of ur new bubs xxClick to expand...

I'm also going to a midwife led unit thatisat the bottom of my road as opposed to the nearest big hospital which is 30mins away at best. So I will also be going without the option of an epidural and keeping my fingers crossed that I can cope without it. Good luck! ;-)


----------



## mightyspu

JessicaAnne said:


> Hiya girls! Another one to tick off the list here! Baby Evie-Mai was born at 12:17pm on the 15/07/2010, 6lbs 13oz! Will do a birth story shortly! Good luck to the rest of you! xx

Congrats! Bizarrely, we chose Evie May as our girl name! We are having a boy though!



bungle said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungle said:
> 
> 
> I'm lying on sofa - ordered by OH to keep my feet up as every time I spend more than 10mins on my feet they balloon. Plus my backs so sore that it's hard to move around too much. The self-pity continues....
> 
> been there, done that and bought the t-shirt.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do u get past it? I don't even want to answer the phone, can't be bothered to talk to anyone and listen to them analyse how I'm feeling...Click to expand...

I regularly hide from people. I have nothing to say to people, but still they phone and expect conversation!



kirstylm said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> My bubs was born yesterday at 2pm :cloud9: She weighed 7,2lb.
> 
> From 4cm dialated it was a further 17 hours of labour with 40mins pushing at the end. I had an epidural - everyone should have one! They're fantastic!! :D Are you guys having one? x
> 
> congratulations crossroads!!!!
> 
> I'm going into a midwife led unit so don't have option to have epidural there only gas and air and pethadine. If I need epidural I have to go to Shrewsbury hospital about half hour away so I'm praying I will cope! Arghhhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see some pici's of ur new bubs xxClick to expand...

Am also hoping to go to a midwife unit, so will also be doing it on G&A and peth (fingers crossed anyway)


----------



## bungle

It's funny though how people who know me really well seem to be really crap at sensing my disinterest in conversation! If they want to check I'm ok they could do that within 20seconds or better still just send me a text otherwise leave me alone!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

Well after yesterdays 'fiasco' im still here and babyless.
Still got a funny tummy so god knows whats going on. Im thinking he might've moved position or something though, hope he hasn't gone back to back! 

2 more days before induction! xxx


----------



## Janidog

Oh I hope you go in to labour soon Cherry :hugs:

No epidural for me either as im having a home birth, with tens machine, pool and gas and air. I think my LO has dropped a bit more cause his movements feel lower down but it doesn't mean it will lead to anything


----------



## mightyspu

bungle - had a really stilted convo with my Mum on the phone, we got passed the "how are you's" and then I stopped speaking. Because no one REALLY cares about my housework regime or where the cat is sleeping now. Or how many times I have got a good score on Spider solitaire. Or how good "homes under the hammer" was. And people phoning and asking what I have been up to just highlights that I do NOTHING with my day! Still, I realised yesterday that my entire family jump whenever the phone rings, and they are all hugely on tenterhooks, which is nice. At least they are torturing themselves as well as me! :haha: mean? yes, but, I think I have a right to be!

Cherry, am I going to have to come over there and have a word with baby Glitter? COME ON BABY, THIS IS NOT FAIR, GIVE MUMMY A BREAK! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog said:


> Oh I hope you go in to labour soon Cherry :hugs:
> 
> No epidural for me either as im having a home birth, with tens machine, pool and gas and air. I think my LO has dropped a bit more cause his movements feel lower down but it doesn't mean it will lead to anything

Ooh, good news Jani, I felt extra pressure on my hips yesterday, it led to a more pronounced waddle which was very sexy! still, all moving on in the right direction!

Looks like there are a few of us who don't want an Epi, hope we all get our wishes!


----------



## Janidog

mightyspu said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hope you go in to labour soon Cherry :hugs:
> 
> No epidural for me either as im having a home birth, with tens machine, pool and gas and air. I think my LO has dropped a bit more cause his movements feel lower down but it doesn't mean it will lead to anything
> 
> Ooh, good news Jani, I felt extra pressure on my hips yesterday, it led to a more pronounced waddle which was very sexy! still, all moving on in the right direction!
> 
> Looks like there are a few of us who don't want an Epi, hope we all get our wishes!Click to expand...

Its feels like my hips might split open between my legs if that makes sense?? I hope this one comes soon otherwise i will have to be induce which no doubt means i will have a epidural cause im useless when it comes to hospitals and pain :nope:


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, mw yesterday said an epi is possible if I am induced. boo. DH is crap in hospitals too, which is why we chose the birth centre. And I don't like the hospital in Reading, which is the closest place I can go (hospital-wise) Am going to have a day of vigarous cleaning I think!


----------



## wannabubba#4

morning ladies - I am still here too, boohoo

xxx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> morning ladies - I am still here too, boohoo
> 
> xxx

Waaaaaaaa. Was hoping as you hadn't checked in yet, that we had got rid of you! (in the nicest possible way) I think I will almost be as pleased at the birth of your baby, than I will at the birth of mine! 

Right, this is neither cleaning, nor vigorous!


----------



## wannabubba#4

19 more posts and we make it to the 3000 mark - woohoo. 


Wonder if we'll reach that today?? 18 now haha 
Spu- not cleaning or vigorous either but may keep my mind occupied for a while lol

We are getting our loft insulated tomorrow -aarrgghhh - when we arrranged that date, I really thought liL one would be here by then - So need to go and empty the damn thing today haha -that'll be a lot of fun (NOT!!) haha -and then the house wil be a total tip. Maybe perfect timing for labour to start haha

xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Urgh morning ladies! Hope ur all well and hanging in there!

Well, I'm utterly confused! After having the contractions last night they got to 15mins apart and lasting at least 40 secs they have now dissapeared!!!????

They were def real contractions and not BH as I researched thorough and it matched up to early real labour contractions. 

Why would they just stop I'm so confused as to what my body is doing! All I'm left with now is BH and like menstral cramps and tons of pressure down below.

I'm hoping they come back but why would they stop?!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kirsty - this happened to me with my last pregnancy, the two nights proceeding his birth actually. I had several hours of contractions, breathing through the pain adn then about 4-5am they stopped. So frustrating I agree!! BUT ... following morning I woke up at between 5:30 -6 am- same pains again but increasing in intensity so much and SO quick that by 7:30 am, I knew this was it -baby was born at 08:06.

Hoping things wont be long for you now and as your body has already put in lots of the hard work, will be easier too xxx


----------



## bungle

Morning ladies! Think I might also start the vigorous cleanathon whilst chewing on some fresh pineapple!! Sleeping seems to be getting harder and harder as my body just seems to ache no matter what position it's in. Still, it's early in the day so maybe we will see some babies today - I'd love mine to be one of them but can see there are some much more deserving mummies to be out there! Wish the sun would come out, it might help me to feel a bit cheerier and I know I shouldn't be grumpy because I've got something amazing inside but I'd just like to be putting my maternity leave to proper use and would also like to be able to walk without feeling like I'm being stabbed in the lower back!! Right, where's that pineapple?!?!? Lol!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I just have a feeling that my baby is going to be born through the night lol , so mornings I wake up really depressed thinking 'oh well another chance gone' then go to bed thinking 'c'mon baby - tonight is the night' lol - 

My first was born afternoon (after labouring all night) , 2nd early morning (so yep did labour all night too) and my third I started labouring early morning - maybe this one will be a daytime one and catch me by suprise haha -but I dont think so -So far all my Bh etc have only been evenings.

xxx


----------



## bungle

Must admit when I think of my waters breaking I always assume that it'll happen at night - don't know why! I've been trying to think of the most inconvenient place I could possibly go to for labour to start - she might decide to make an appearance if I was halfway up the motorway or having my hair done!! LMAO!! X


----------



## cherryglitter

Aaah kirsty sorry to hear about that hun :(
It's crap isn't it when you think something is happening then it's like BAM you wake up and nothing!

:cry:

I just want Tuesday to get here now, im getting pretty pissed off again, im having a bad day lol!
xxxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Oh and is it really wrong that all i want to do is chew pen lids and eat my apricot face scrub. 

I wont do the last one haha! x


----------



## kirstylm

Wanna- thx for ur wisdom! I'm hoping it's my bodies way of giving me a good nights rest before having to take on the labour - human body works in mysterious ways! 
It's so weird though they got pretty close together! I guess the sweep tomorrow will help! I can't wait to did out if I've dilated at all just hope I'm not dissapointed!

Cherry- I know it mad isn't it! I wake up some mornings and think maybe I'm not pregnant anymore as I feel so 'normal' then sit up and realise the bump is still present! Lol I know, sounds mental maybe I'm losing the plot a little!!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

No I had that same feeling lol! Trust me I do know what you mean. I've felt more normal these past weeks than ever!

I've just had a major panic about my hospital bag and I think im going to need to pack some more things, ie pj's! I only have two nighties, one pair of trousers and a top! Now figured I may need to pack some more clothes incase my waters break when im walking around etc.
ARRRGH. I need to go to town today but do I dare venture out with this stomach of mine lol! xxxx


----------



## bungle

cherryglitter said:


> Oh and is it really wrong that all i want to do is chew pen lids and eat my apricot face scrub.
> 
> I wont do the last one haha! x

Not wrong at all - I love chewing my shower puff and I get desperate cravings to sniff White spirit - don't do it though I promise!!! Lol


----------



## bungle

Go out cherry!! Maybe it'll get things started?!? Fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## cherryglitter

Dont worry im still sniffing windolene :) Haven't been doing it too much recently, not been in the mood lol! My windows have never been so clean! xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Cherry- I did that yesterday had a panic and sacked a load more clothes in there!! Lol!

We have way too much time to think! This is what happens! 

Also I put my eye cover thing in there as though I I wanna sleep during day need to cover my eyes If it's too light, thought that was a bit of a brain wave for me! Lol! 

If u go out Hun just make sure someone is with u pleeeaase! Xx


----------



## cherryglitter

Lol I will go out! OH doesn't let me go on my own anymore bless him! Which is quite sweet.
I will wait till he's back from work at 2 and we shall make our way to town :) I won't be in for long which he'll be proud about aha, I can't walk around for too long! xxxx


----------



## bungle

Neither can I and I walk soooooo sllllloooooooowwwwly! I've had little old ladies overtake me!! I really wanted to go to the Next sale but OH said no as even if he came with me he said he'd get too cross with people bumping into me - bless! But I can't stay in here forever, despite what my feet and ankles might think, I need to go out!!! X


----------



## cherryglitter

Some little kid headbutted me in the stomach lol! It wasn't hard or anything, but if it had of been I would have said something and not laughed it off! It was an accident because he was walking backwards :dohh: I don't think his Dad knew what to say lol! xxxx


----------



## Janidog

I will have to go out tomorrow cause ive ran out of iron supplements so that will give me something to do.

A few days i go I woke up to lots of mucus but that was it and every day i woke up and check - nothing SFA!!!!! So now i feel things are going backwards and certainly not going forward for me :nope:

Sometimes I sit here and say to myself that LO will come out when he is ready, but im ssssooooooo impatient that i won't accept that logic :hissy:


----------



## cherryglitter

I had convinced myself he would come when he's ready and he's still not here, which worries me a little!

Almost like he can't be ready to come and im going to be forcing him on Tuesday! Horrible! xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hi girls, still here, still pregnant. had a decent night sleep today got up at 7am and scrubbed the house from top to bottom im completely exhausted now still have to nip the shop for some fresh stuff for kids pack lunches next week and do som ironing i just wanna sleep now.

hope you all well


----------



## mightyspu

Hi lovelies, breaking from my frenzy of cleaning to have lunch and see what you lot are up to.

Had some promising pain yesterday, but nothing progressed. Le sigh, so another day! 

Funny though, I keep thinking he will come during the night. I think it's because when you go back to when you were little and you would look forward to something and you would wake up on that day and go "oooh, it's my birthday/Christmas/other big event" and the day you were waiting for would be there. 

Oh, and I love the smell of chemicals! yum! No more Nails is lovely gals, you need to get your nostrils round that one!


----------



## wannabubba#4

woohoo- reached the 3000 post mark lol

Need to make the 70th baby born mark today hopefully - still not even half way with the babies are we?? and more than half way through the month too- c'mon July baby's -all the Aug ones will be popping soon AND there's even an October one too ( not that I would wish a premmie on anyone -hope lil October baby is doing well)

I need to get my boy to come down a bit aarrggghhh -hopefully for a sweep tomorrow if he's not still sitting too high, and at the moment he still is. Been bouncing on my ball, going on all fours, any other ideas ladies??????

xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Mighty- Lol!! I was guna have a relaxing day today but just pulled the TV unit out and cleaned the wires!!! 
I don't think I have a weird smells or tastes but I do keep hearing high pitch noises!!!! Weird I keep saying to hubby can u hear that ringing, he thinks I'm mad!!!
Going to go to the recycling point now and get rid of a billion bags of gardening waste that I've managed to make last week!

Need to think about dinner, I'm hungry but don't fancy anything if that makes
sense! Been like this for weeks! Plus don't have any inspiration - any ideas anyone?


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Mighty- Lol!! I was guna have a relaxing day today but just pulled the TV unit out and cleaned the wires!!!
> I don't think I have a weird smells or tastes but I do keep hearing high pitch noises!!!! Weird I keep saying to hubby can u hear that ringing, he thinks I'm mad!!!
> Going to go to the recycling point now and get rid of a billion bags of gardening waste that I've managed to make last week!
> 
> Need to think about dinner, I'm hungry but don't fancy anything if that makes
> sense! Been like this for weeks! Plus don't have any inspiration - any ideas anyone?

Curried pineapple and unripened papaya lol ???:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

The idea of curried pineapple is making me want to heave lol!!
I can't believe I was meant to pop at the beginning of the month, and now im popping near the end! Arrrgh. 

When I put it that way, it's like a whole other month added on lol!

Will my baby be a Cancer or a Leo now?! I was hoping he'd be a cancer, the same as me :( xxx


----------



## Janidog

cherryglitter said:


> The idea of curried pineapple is making me want to heave lol!!
> I can't believe I was meant to pop at the beginning of the month, and now im popping near the end! Arrrgh.
> 
> When I put it that way, it's like a whole other month added on lol!
> 
> Will my baby be a Cancer or a Leo now?! I was hoping he'd be a cancer, the same as me :( xxx

I've been thinking the same when I had reached 39 weeks - it could be 7days or 23 days!!!!!! I don't like the sound of 23 days!!!

So will attempt to DTD tonight to get things going (hopefully)


----------



## kirstylm

Hmm I think I'll give the unripened papaya a miss! Lol!

Cherry- gosh when u put it like that it seems a long time!! 

I was wondering about star signs too as one of our name choices or a boy is Leo and I'd it's a Leo star sign and isn't I the year of the Lion or something at the moment too ? How cool would that be.

Anyone know when cancer ends and Leo begins?


----------



## mightyspu

I think it's around the 23rd, my sister's birthday is then and she is on the cusp! I don't want to go that far! Just had a paddy because I realised that I will have nothing to do tomorrow. :(


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirstylm said:


> Hmm I think I'll give the unripened papaya a miss! Lol!
> 
> Cherry- gosh when u put it like that it seems a long time!!
> 
> I was wondering about star signs too as one of our name choices or a boy is Leo and I'd it's a Leo star sign and isn't I the year of the Lion or something at the moment too ? How cool would that be.
> 
> Anyone know when cancer ends and Leo begins?

Am stills stalking this thread :haha:
Never tried papaya, what does it taste like?
Just looked it up and Cancer is 21st June - 22 July & Leo is 23 July - 22 August :)
x


----------



## bungle

Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X


----------



## Janidog

bungle said:


> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X

Nope :nope: any coloured discharge would be good!!!! Maybe yours is your plug?


----------



## bungle

Does pineapple give anyone else heartburn? I had some earlier and have had to sink half a bottle of gaviscon since! I feel like some kind of wino constantly walking around swinging my brown bottle of gaviscon down by my side. Lol! Haven't smelled no more nails but am bizarrely in love with White spirit, mr muscle and the whole of b&q just smells amazing to my screwed up sense!! Petrols not bad either ;-)


----------



## bungle

Janidog said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X
> 
> Nope :nope: any coloured discharge would be good!!!! Maybe yours is your plug?Click to expand...

Hmmm maybe but I shan't get my hopes up just yet.....but it'd be great if it was that's fir sure!! :-D


----------



## kirstylm

bungle said:


> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X

Yes mine has been this colour for a week or so now. Don't know why though? Sometimes it's even carrot colour! Yuk!


----------



## bungle

kirstylm said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X
> 
> Yes mine has been this colour for a week or so now. Don't know why though? Sometimes it's even carrot colour! Yuk!Click to expand...

Lol! Aren't we a sexy bunch these days?!? ;-) I love the fact that I can come on here and ask the most embarrassing questions without any hesitation. Xx


----------



## kirstylm

bungle said:


> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X




mightyspu said:


> I think it's around the 23rd, my sister's birthday is then and she is on the cusp! I don't want to go that far! Just had a paddy because I realised that I will have nothing to do tomorrow. :(

I know 22nd is still cancer as that's my brothers b day and he's a Cancer. 

Hannah just said it changes on 23rd to Leo. As cool as it would be for my baby to be a Leo star sign and be name Leo if it's a boy I'm
not sure I want to wait that long for it to make an appearance! Lol! 

Mighty - LOL!! I just had a go at my hubby as I'm
bored and it's guna rain tomorrow and I will also have nothing to do (apart from my sweep at 2.40pm!) so funny! He was like "what do u wanna do then" my response was "I dunno u think of something I need entertaining!" Lol!!!


----------



## kirstylm

Has anyone heard from catlady today?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies -well I have managed to keep a bit busier today -sorting out the loft - my bedroom looks like a bomb has hit haha. And not SO many tears today - baby still stiting high under my ribs though, still no labour signs and oooh how jealous am I at the ladies having orange discharge haha - could be something really nasty and I WANT IT TOO -haha -if it means baby is getting closer lmao.

So, DH is going to try telling his work that he isn't taking paternity until baby arrives -he has been off for 1week hols already and should officialy start paternity tomorrow (his work have said he cannot get time off in Aug as they dont have anyone else to cover the other manager's hols) -which made me so MAD!! and he seemed so nonchalent about it all. Anyway ,I am sure now he was just convinced our baby WOULD be here and now it s looking like 27th July he is re-considering his stance on it all. The fact that I have been sobbing for days about it all has probably helped my cause too lol. Dont know how it will all go -they may still say tough, but at least he'll have tried.

xxxxx


----------



## Parkep

Alright I have a question. I might be the only one, but I want her out now, but everytime there is a slight sign she's coming I crap my self and keep saying not today, its not a good day tomorrow would be better. Am I the only one :blush:


----------



## Janidog

Parkep said:


> Alright I have a question. I might be the only one, but I want her out now, but everytime there is a slight sign she's coming I crap my self and keep saying not today, its not a good day tomorrow would be better. Am I the only one :blush:

Yep you're the only one :haha:


----------



## bungle

Must admit I can't share in that either - I'm clinging onto every tiny 'sign' that today might just be the day when it all kicks off. Bit scared about the whole labour thing but way too excited by prospect if meeting peanut to let me want to put it off til another day! X


----------



## MrsXYZ

bungle said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X
> 
> Yes mine has been this colour for a week or so now. Don't know why though? Sometimes it's even carrot colour! Yuk!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Aren't we a sexy bunch these days?!? ;-) I love the fact that I can come on here and ask the most embarrassing questions without any hesitation. XxClick to expand...

Hey, my due date was 14th July and i've been having 'toffee' coloured discharge on and off....niiiiice! Not sure it means anything though....humph!x


----------



## Tudor Rose

interesting fact for you ladies in my pregancy book i read the overdue section and it was saying babies due in the summer are more likely to go over due as the mothers are more nutritious (sp) and hydrated in the summer than in the winter. so there we go! were too healthy thats why we're all going overdue!


----------



## kirstylm

MrsXYZ said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X
> 
> Yes mine has been this colour for a week or so now. Don't know why though? Sometimes it's even carrot colour! Yuk!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Aren't we a sexy bunch these days?!? ;-) I love the fact that I can come on here and ask the most embarrassing questions without any hesitation. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, my due date was 14th July and i've been having 'toffee' coloured discharge on and off....niiiiice! Not sure it means anything though....humph!xClick to expand...

I've not heard or read It means anything just more concentrated I guess for some reason!


----------



## bungle

kirstylm said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Quick question: anyone else experiencing peachy coloured discharge?? X
> 
> Yes mine has been this colour for a week or so now. Don't know why though? Sometimes it's even carrot colour! Yuk!Click to expand...




Tudor Rose said:


> interesting fact for you ladies in my pregancy book i read the overdue section and it was saying babies due in the summer are more likely to go over due as the mothers are more nutritious (sp) and hydrated in the summer than in the winter. so there we go! were too healthy thats why we're all going overdue!

Bloody hell - that's it mcdonalds, burger king, pizza hut....here I come!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## kirstylm

Well I hope u get the paternity sorted it's a bit harsh if he's not around after birth.

That's the key- keep busy, mind u I've been doing exactly
that and still no baby! Lol! 

The contractions have come back again
this afternoon for me but their ages away again! 

Looking forward to my sweep tomorrow hope it kicks things off. 

Do I remember u saying u got a sweep Monday too?? 




wannabubba#4 said:


> Hi ladies -well I have managed to keep a bit busier today -sorting out the loft - my bedroom looks like a bomb has hit haha. And not SO many tears today - baby still stiting high under my ribs though, still no labour signs and oooh how jealous am I at the ladies having orange discharge haha - could be something really nasty and I WANT IT TOO -haha -if it means baby is getting closer lmao.
> 
> So, DH is going to try telling his work that he isn't taking paternity until baby arrives -he has been off for 1week hols already and should officialy start paternity tomorrow (his work have said he cannot get time off in Aug as they dont have anyone else to cover the other manager's hols) -which made me so MAD!! and he seemed so nonchalent about it all. Anyway ,I am sure now he was just convinced our baby WOULD be here and now it s looking like 27th July he is re-considering his stance on it all. The fact that I have been sobbing for days about it all has probably helped my cause too lol. Dont know how it will all go -they may still say tough, but at least he'll have tried.
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

I have just told dh that he needs to dehydrate me and give me a burger king! Although seeing as he is cooking roast beef, I don't think I will get that second one. Mind you, does smell bloody good! 

I am enjoying my nice clean tidy house, however husbands do have a tendency to dirty it up! boooooooooooooored. Baby please turn up!


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Well I hope u get the paternity sorted it's a bit harsh if he's not around after birth.
> 
> That's the key- keep busy, mind u I've been doing exactly
> that and still no baby! Lol!
> 
> The contractions have come back again
> this afternoon for me but their ages away again!
> 
> Looking forward to my sweep tomorrow hope it kicks things off.
> 
> Do I remember u saying u got a sweep Monday too??

Yep - my appt is at 2pm but tbh , I thnk baby is still sitting too high -he doesn't appeared to have dropped any since my last appt and they couldn't do it last time; so I think it will be the same story tomorrow.

Even if he has dropped slightly , I am having no pre-labour symptoms at all so the chance of me being favourable and it to work are probably very slim.

As long as DH gets his paterntiy leave sorted out, then I dont care when baby comes if I am honest!!! I just dread the thought of him having to go back to work days after baby comes, with me possibly still recovering from my spd and trying to amuse the other kids too (it is their summer hols afterall)

We are now thinking 27th July, and anything before then is a bonus. Really want my home water birth though ,so fingers and toes still crossed for before then.

Kirsty really hope your sweep tomorrow gets things moving for you xx


----------



## mightyspu

Parkep said:


> Alright I have a question. I might be the only one, but I want her out now, but everytime there is a slight sign she's coming I crap my self and keep saying not today, its not a good day tomorrow would be better. Am I the only one :blush:

Kind of, I get a symptom, and then I almost crap myself because then I realise I have to go through labour and then be responsible for an entire new person. But mostly I am just a grumpy shit! :haha:


----------



## kirstylm

OMG I can't win! I update facebook daily with any niggles, pains, mild contractions and I STILL get people asuming from that I'm in labour!

I don't update facebook or ring/text everyone daily and they assume I'm in labour because they haven't heard from me! 

Ahhhhhhhhh for god sake people!!!!!!! Leave us alone!


----------



## kirstylm

Ahh thank u Hun! I really hope it does start it all off I'm not as patient as you!! 

Good luck hope ur hubby gets it all sorted out.  



wannabubba#4 said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> Well I hope u get the paternity sorted it's a bit harsh if he's not around after birth.
> 
> That's the key- keep busy, mind u I've been doing exactly
> that and still no baby! Lol!
> 
> The contractions have come back again
> this afternoon for me but their ages away again!
> 
> Looking forward to my sweep tomorrow hope it kicks things off.
> 
> Do I remember u saying u got a sweep Monday too??
> 
> Yep - my appt is at 2pm but tbh , I thnk baby is still sitting too high -he doesn't appeared to have dropped any since my last appt and they couldn't do it last time; so I think it will be the same story tomorrow.
> 
> Even if he has dropped slightly , I am having no pre-labour symptoms at all so the chance of me being favourable and it to work are probably very slim.
> 
> As long as DH gets his paterntiy leave sorted out, then I dont care when baby comes if I am honest!!! I just dread the thought of him having to go back to work days after baby comes, with me possibly still recovering from my spd and trying to amuse the other kids too (it is their summer hols afterall)
> 
> We are now thinking 27th July, and anything before then is a bonus. Really want my home water birth though ,so fingers and toes still crossed for before then.
> 
> Kirsty really hope your sweep tomorrow gets things moving for you xxClick to expand...


----------



## bungle

Nothing exciting to report just thought I'd rescue us b4 we rolled onto pg2 of the threads!!! Lol. Starting to think I'm going to be sitting here in the same position in a weeks time - nothing seems to be occurring! :-(


----------



## xdaniellexpx

thort ide pop on2 chow ur all gettin on an post my birth story here ya goo


well it all started on monday 28th of june midwife was due 2 come out but at 9am i started getting irregular pains8-15 mins appart midwife came she did an exam an said i was 3-4 cm gone and she done a sweep wich realy hurt.
my pains carred on allllllll day but i could cope with them i even went shoppin ha around 8pm they stepped up a noch i mangaged 2 carry on till 11pm were i was realy tired an scared that when the time came 2 push i would be 2 tired soo we made r way up 2 the hospital wich i was told i was only 2-3 arhhhh i was givin 2 codine i think an sent home were i managed 2 get some sleep.

next moring i was still gettin iregular pains until i felt this big pop wernt my waters her head was stuk on my pubic bone it was her pushing past it after that the pains were comeing evey 1-2 mins an were agoney so we got2 the hospital were i was 5cm i was made up i got that far with no proppa pain relife but thort it was time 4 some so i could have a sleep i had 2 shot of dimorphine but 45 mins from beeing 5 cm i was ready 2 push it was around 12pm

well i started pushing in evey positon possible and after 3 hours noting was happing so i moved on 2 the birthing stool wich was amazing we then found out she was back 2 back and coming out fod first not head it was realy hard i got the last bit of strenth up an pushed soo hard and she was here at 4:22 6lb 14 1/2oz


----------



## saraxx

Im excited but got a feeling im going to go overdue! :(


----------



## kirstylm

Wow Danielle u did amazingly pushing out a back to back baby!! Well done girl my had my brother and I both back to back and she said the pain is intense!

Bet ur so proud of ur self! Well done and congrats xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> OMG I can't win! I update facebook daily with any niggles, pains, mild contractions and I STILL get people asuming from that I'm in labour!
> 
> I don't update facebook or ring/text everyone daily and they assume I'm in labour because they haven't heard from me!
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhh for god sake people!!!!!!! Leave us alone!

SO true hun lmao - phone ppl and they expect that your phoning with news, dont phone and they think your in labour haha,

I just popped onto Fbook to play a game or two and ended up having 3 conversations at the one time -all same haha -nope no baby, nope no twinges, fx'd soon lol :haha::haha: -never got to play one game haha

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Wow Danielle u did amazingly pushing out a back to back baby!! Well done girl my had my brother and I both back to back and she said the pain is intense!
> 
> Bet ur so proud of ur self! Well done and congrats xx

I agree hun -well done ; my first baby was back to back and OUCH!!! 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Night night ladies -still nada here -hoping for some more babies tomorrow !!

xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

it was hard but i loved it haha and by the time came 2 push her out the painkillers had wore off. i had a 1st degree tare tho an 14 stiches but i wernt sore after haa


----------



## kirstylm

Well I kinda have some news! It's nearly 5am and the contractions have been back since 3.30am!

They are feeling same as before but with stabby pain right down below. I felt a big 'pop'
too during the last one which I don't know what it was? 

I'm still laying in bed. Hubby due to get up for work in am
hour I'm guna tell him still to go as it could be ages yet or another false alarm! He works about 40 mins away but my mums down the rd.

Contractions are currently every 7-8ins apart lasting about a minute but definately still bearable so this could be another false alarm so trying not to get too excited!

Xxxxx


----------



## kirstylm

Ive also just lost my mucus plug!!!!! I think it was that anyway, was like a clear/cream coloured stringy jelly (no blood).
Contractions are continuing and getting a little closer together but not lasting as long which im glad as they are more painful now. 
Oooh could this be it? 
Cant wait to go see MW to find out whats going on!!!!! Roll on 2.40pm!!!!!!


----------



## NG09

kirstylm said:


> Ive also just lost my mucus plug!!!!! I think it was that anyway, was like a clear/cream coloured stringy jelly (no blood).
> Contractions are continuing and getting a little closer together but not lasting as long which im glad as they are more painful now.
> Oooh could this be it?
> Cant wait to go see MW to find out whats going on!!!!! Roll on 2.40pm!!!!!!

Good luck!!! Fingers crossed this is it for you and you're back with some good news soon xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed kirsty! im off see the MW at 3.30pm just a check up i think doubt i.l get a sweep. well after a busy day of cleaning laundry and shopping all i got last night was a painful night of pelvic pain :( i honestly thought all the activity would kick start her off. a sister of my little sisters carer is going getting in duced today she is term plus 8. when shopping yesterday there was newborns everywhere, it was like when i was ttc and i would see bumps everywhere, yesterday was babies!!!! my 2 kids were seeing them too, my son was goig oh look at the tinyhands etc. i said thats how you little baby sis will be. every day he shouts at my tum come out baby! even he is fed up now bless him 

well off to do the dreaded school run, everyday im faced with "aw you still here??? any signs????" Blah! but MIL will pick them up later so i only need to face them once today.


----------



## Janidog

ooh good luck kirstylm :happydance: hopefully this is it :flower:

Sorry Tudor that you're still here :hugs:

As for me, nothing!!!! DTD yesterday and hubby didn't even knock my plug out, i told him that he failed at his job :haha: he's says that we have to do it every day for it to work :rolleyes:


----------



## mightyspu

Morning, 

So it looks like my sweep did not work. :cry: feeling quite low. And the joints in my fingers are swelling from the cleaning yesterday. Don't know what to do with myself now.


----------



## justmarried24

kirstylm said:


> Ive also just lost my mucus plug!!!!! I think it was that anyway, was like a clear/cream coloured stringy jelly (no blood).
> Contractions are continuing and getting a little closer together but not lasting as long which im glad as they are more painful now.
> Oooh could this be it?
> Cant wait to go see MW to find out whats going on!!!!! Roll on 2.40pm!!!!!!

Woohoo!! Hope this is something starting hun! It all sounds really positive!
I've been losing my plug (lost a HUGE glob of it on Saturday tea time) since Sat and also been having irregular pains. Some are really painful and others are really strong. They happen every 10-15 mins roughly but I can cope with them so not acutally sure whats happening! 
Hope the midwife goes well and Im curious to see what she says with regards to labour and the pains you've been having as they sound similar to mine!! Good luck!!!! :flower:

xxxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

Janidog said:


> ooh good luck kirstylm :happydance: hopefully this is it :flower:
> 
> Sorry Tudor that you're still here :hugs:
> 
> As for me, nothing!!!! DTD yesterday and hubby didn't even knock my plug out, i told him that he failed at his job :haha: he's says that we have to do it every day for it to work :rolleyes:

with my 1st 2 pregnancies i never experienced losing my plug, and DH and i was quite active back in the day:winkwink:


----------



## justmarried24

mightyspu said:


> Morning,
> 
> So it looks like my sweep did not work. :cry: feeling quite low. And the joints in my fingers are swelling from the cleaning yesterday. Don't know what to do with myself now.

Ah hun :hugs: I know how you feel. It's so hard isnt it! And unfair! 
Will mw give sweep another go or not? Have you had any signs at all? I've not had a sweep but Ive heard they can take a little while to work so maybe it will work soon!

Lots of love and labour dust!
xxxx


----------



## kirstylm

Well spoke to MW she has told me to
take some paracetamol for now. Still
going along to sweep appt at 2.40 so will let u know what happens!
She said she may be Ble to get things moving along depending how sore I am! 

But these are definate contractions!! They are every 5-7mins stl lasting about 30
secs. Had a bath but haven't eased! They are now bloody painful I wanna cry when they happen! But MW said they need to be more regular. My lower back is so sore too! 

But not guna complain at least it's starting! 

Will update soon! Thx everyone. Hope things get going soon for the other July mummies!!! 

Spu- are they guna do another sweep for u soon?? Xx


----------



## justmarried24

kirstylm said:


> Well spoke to MW she has told me to
> take some paracetamol for now. Still
> going along to sweep appt at 2.40 so will let u know what happens!
> She said she may be Ble to get things moving along depending how sore I am!
> 
> But these are definate contractions!! They are every 5-7mins stl lasting about 30
> secs. Had a bath but haven't eased! They are now bloody painful I wanna cry when they happen! But MW said they need to be more regular. My lower back is so sore too!
> 
> But not guna complain at least it's starting!
> 
> Will update soon! Thx everyone. Hope things get going soon for the other July mummies!!!
> 
> Spu- are they guna do another sweep for u soon?? Xx

That's fab news hun! Sorry that they're hurting but it's a good pain to be feeling!!! Hope the midwife can held things along!!!! Woohoo!

Make sure you update when you can! You never know, you might be a good few cm's dilated when you get to midwife!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

justmarried24 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Morning,
> 
> So it looks like my sweep did not work. :cry: feeling quite low. And the joints in my fingers are swelling from the cleaning yesterday. Don't know what to do with myself now.
> 
> Ah hun :hugs: I know how you feel. It's so hard isnt it! And unfair!
> Will mw give sweep another go or not? Have you had any signs at all? I've not had a sweep but Ive heard they can take a little while to work so maybe it will work soon!
> 
> Lots of love and labour dust!
> xxxxClick to expand...

MW has gone away for 2 weeks, so no. 
I might phone the mw office and see if they will do another one. The only signs I had were a few hours afterwards and nothing since. They say if it's going to work , it'll work within 48 hours. And that is up in 20 minutes.


----------



## mightyspu

kirstylm said:


> Well spoke to MW she has told me to
> take some paracetamol for now. Still
> going along to sweep appt at 2.40 so will let u know what happens!
> She said she may be Ble to get things moving along depending how sore I am!
> 
> But these are definate contractions!! They are every 5-7mins stl lasting about 30
> secs. Had a bath but haven't eased! They are now bloody painful I wanna cry when they happen! But MW said they need to be more regular. My lower back is so sore too!
> 
> But not guna complain at least it's starting!
> 
> Will update soon! Thx everyone. Hope things get going soon for the other July mummies!!!
> 
> Spu- are they guna do another sweep for u soon?? Xx

Fantastic kirsty! go you! and no, about the sweep. :cry:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

kirstylm said:


> Well spoke to MW she has told me to
> take some paracetamol for now. Still
> going along to sweep appt at 2.40 so will let u know what happens!
> She said she may be Ble to get things moving along depending how sore I am!
> 
> But these are definate contractions!! They are every 5-7mins stl lasting about 30
> secs. Had a bath but haven't eased! They are now bloody painful I wanna cry when they happen! But MW said they need to be more regular. My lower back is so sore too!
> 
> But not guna complain at least it's starting!
> 
> Will update soon! Thx everyone. Hope things get going soon for the other July mummies!!!
> 
> Spu- are they guna do another sweep for u soon?? Xx

Good luck hun, hope it gets more regular soon :)
You never know might get more regular before you have to go midwife, my contractions went from 5 mins apart to 2-3 mins apart in must of been an hour or two. 
Will be stalking this thread as much as I can :haha:
And my labour was 8 hours from when I got first pain :winkwink:
x


----------



## justmarried24

mightyspu said:


> justmarried24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Morning,
> 
> So it looks like my sweep did not work. :cry: feeling quite low. And the joints in my fingers are swelling from the cleaning yesterday. Don't know what to do with myself now.
> 
> Ah hun :hugs: I know how you feel. It's so hard isnt it! And unfair!
> Will mw give sweep another go or not? Have you had any signs at all? I've not had a sweep but Ive heard they can take a little while to work so maybe it will work soon!
> 
> Lots of love and labour dust!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> MW has gone away for 2 weeks, so no.
> I might phone the mw office and see if they will do another one. The only signs I had were a few hours afterwards and nothing since. They say if it's going to work , it'll work within 48 hours. And that is up in 20 minutes.Click to expand...

I would def ask for another one. I know a few people who have had 2 and the 2nd has worked. Fingers crossed hun. 
I'm due to be induced the day after you (29th) so I know how frustrated you must feel as it feels like a lifetime away!!
Lots of labour dust
xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks hon, it's the induction I really don't want, as it means I will have to go to the hospital I hate. And I would rather not have an epidural, which I may need if I am induced.


----------



## mum2beagain

Ladybug2009 has finally given birth to a lovely baby girl at 5.32am weighing 9lb7oz ill let her tell u the lovely name they have chosen for their princess well done suzanna x x x


----------



## mightyspu

mum2beagain said:


> Ladybug2009 has finally given birth to a lovely baby girl at 5.32am weighing 9lb7oz ill let her tell u the lovely name they have chosen for their princess well done suzanna x x x

Was that this morning? Congrats Ladybug! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Thanks hon, it's the induction I really don't want, as it means I will have to go to the hospital I hate. And I would rather not have an epidural, which I may need if I am induced.

This is what worries me most too hun.

But at the end of the day (or this month at least lol :haha:) we WILL have our babies in our arms and the labour, waiting etc will be a distant memory, I promise!! And there's still time for you to go spontaneously yet. :hugs:

Good Luck today Kirsty, Lori, Tudor Rose and anyone else having pains ,niggles, mw appt's or sweeps etc -sounds like you'll NOT be needing the sweep thoguh Kirsty woohoo :happydance::happydance:-exciting stuff, c'mon baby yay!!! Try and keep us updated hun, if you can.

My mw appt is at 2pm -not expecting to get my sweep though, as little lazy baby is still sitting awfully high, maybe a few hours bouncing on my ball will help before I leave -worth a shot I s'pose haha :haha::haha:

DH has gone back to work so yay- NEVER thought Id' say that with a huge grin on my face lol :haha: - I dont know how it went yet -but he hasn't returned with a flea in his ear yet!!! He is not going to be popular I can guess but hell I don't care... I will have him here for two weeks once baby arrives; as it SHOULD be!! No point having paternity leave and NO baby haha. So I am quite happily waiting now - but still need you here by 26th July lil one -want my home water birth please xxxxxxxx

My DD is a Cancerian, and my eldest son is a Leo - so either way I will be blessed!!! In fact ,prob not related at all but my DS was a fabbie baby, slept through the night from 6 weeks and never grumbled ever haha -too much to ask for that again???

Sorry this is epic, have a fab day ladies - I have loft insulators coming -not fun!!! and the upstairs of my house looks like a bomb has hit because of it -the amount of stuff we keep up in the loft is ridiculous haha -cant wait to get it all back up there -out of sight, out of mind haha :haha:


Congrats to Ladybug -well done hun, looking forward to the whole story and pic and name xxx
xx :hugs: xx


----------



## kirstylm

Congrats to Ladybug im hoping my bubs will be on the outside by this time tomorrow! 

Spu - im so sorry I would ask for another sweep too, my MW was guna give me two before an induction as it sometimes takes that apparently. I would happily give u these pains if I could. I want this baby out more than anything but my god, these pains are unbearable and ive only just started!!!!! 

Definately more regular now, im using a contraction timer on my phone and they are now every 3-6 mins lasting about 30 seconds each time. 

Tried to have a sleep but the pains are too much! So got up again and had some food. I seem to get thru the pain more if im doing something as my mind is elsewhere.

Bubs is still moving like a mad thing too which is really uncomfy!!! 

Roll on this afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Congrats to Ladybug im hoping my bubs will be on the outside by this time tomorrow!
> 
> Spu - im so sorry I would ask for another sweep too, my MW was guna give me two before an induction as it sometimes takes that apparently. I would happily give u these pains if I could. I want this baby out more than anything but my god, these pains are unbearable and ive only just started!!!!!
> 
> Definately more regular now, im using a contraction timer on my phone and they are now every 3-6 mins lasting about 30 seconds each time.
> 
> Tried to have a sleep but the pains are too much! So got up again and had some food. I seem to get thru the pain more if im doing something as my mind is elsewhere.
> 
> Bubs is still moving like a mad thing too which is really uncomfy!!!
> 
> Roll on this afternoon!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry you are so sore hun but yay!! baby is coming by the sounds of it xxxxx
Good Luck, hang in there -wonder if baby is blue or pink??? So exciting !!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cherryglitter

Congrats to all the girls who have popped and who are about to!!

Im still here and waiting - at least I know it's tomorrow and thing's are going to be on their way. 

42 weeks pregnant eh, whod've thought! xxxx


----------



## bungle

Oh cherry, 42wks?? Ur nothing short of an inspiration to still be sounding so upbeat! Good luck for tomoro xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Aww congrats for all the new births since my last visit to this thread! And lots of luck to those ladies that are in the middle/start of things happening!

Oh my cherry! Lots of sympathies! I am so impatient already and I haven't reached my due date yet - I can't imagine having to wait another 2 weeks on top of that! :( xx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Can't believe how many of us are holding on!! lol


----------



## merlotgirl

Hey ladies, first chance I've had to get back on here!!

As I can see you know , Abigail Jayne arrived screaming into the world last weds 14th at 6:19 pm. Only a mere 45 hours after my waters went and 40 hours after contractions started!! We had a pretty torrid time and I will write it up into a story at some point.

That said I'd do it all again to get such a perfect little poppet at the end of it!! 

Abby is beautiful and growing every day already and feeding so well ( though we had to abandon breastfeeding due to various birth complications and her being unable to latch afterwards- I do feel guilty but she is doing so well on formula that happy baby= happy mummy)

Well done to those who have all had babies in the last week or so, and best of luck to all those in labour orating to go!!


----------



## merlotgirl

That should have said waiting to go- blinkin phone!!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Congrats Merlotgirl x


----------



## MRSTJ

Congrats to all the new july mummies so far.

Well im still here waiting and it looks like i wont be getting my vbac that i wanted unless anything happens in the next few hours. Which i doubt very much as i have no signs what so ever, just feeling rotten today as i have a cold. I surpose i should look on the brighter side that all being well i should be holding my baby girl tommorrow when i have my c section.

Just want to wish the rest of you lovely ladies all the best ( just incase i dont get a chance to post anything else before tommorrow ), and hopefully the next time i update you all will be to let you know on the safe arrival of my baby girl.xx


----------



## mightyspu

Well, after having a bit of a paddy at the Berkshire midwives office, (mw has gone on holiday and left me the number of the community mw office, which is only in operation until 1pm everyday and even then they sporadically answer the phone, and even THEN they pass you around the houses until you turn into a gibbering snotfest) I have just had another sweep, and will have another one booked for Saturday, which makes it the 24th. Which is hopefully enough to get little wiggler moving. He is still nicely engaged, and hb is good, so I will be walking to Tesco and back for ingredients for tonight's dinner - fajitas. Not the most healthy of dinners, but someone somewhere else on the forum read that summer babies are later than winter babies because Mum is better hydrated and better nourished. So I am too healthy! total bollocks I know, but hey!

Oh, and after being a bit of a smugster, I have finally got stretchmarks. my future as a swimwear model is over!


----------



## mum2beagain

mightyspu said:


> mum2beagain said:
> 
> 
> Ladybug2009 has finally given birth to a lovely baby girl at 5.32am weighing 9lb7oz ill let her tell u the lovely name they have chosen for their princess well done suzanna x x x
> 
> Was that this morning? Congrats Ladybug! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes that was today xx


----------



## mightyspu

Yay! i realised after posting that she was going to be induced yesterday and so it was only going to be this morning, but I am sure you can forgive my preggo brain! We are all chuffed for her, looking forward to her update!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Well, after having a bit of a paddy at the Berkshire midwives office, (mw has gone on holiday and left me the number of the community mw office, which is only in operation until 1pm everyday and even then they sporadically answer the phone, and even THEN they pass you around the houses until you turn into a gibbering snotfest) I have just had another sweep, and will have another one booked for Saturday, which makes it the 24th. Which is hopefully enough to get little wiggler moving. He is still nicely engaged, and hb is good, so I will be walking to Tesco and back for ingredients for tonight's dinner - fajitas. Not the most healthy of dinners, but someone somewhere else on the forum read that summer babies are later than winter babies because Mum is better hydrated and better nourished. So I am too healthy! total bollocks I know, but hey!
> 
> Oh, and after being a bit of a smugster, I have finally got stretchmarks. my future as a swimwear model is over!

Me too Yay - had my sweep too , really thought lil guy was still gonna be too high, but he was fixed at the brim and 2cm dilated (normal for mutipara) and waters bulging -all good signs seemingly haha - so come on baby lol

DH has texted me so many times haha -when will we know ??? lol

Prob wont work but at least cevix was favourable and baby was low enough -lost some plug on examination too, so yay for losing plug -aren't we all mental haha? losing bodily fluid and gunk and we are happy haha. :haha::haha: Midwife made me give her strict directions to my house too, she wasn't even going to bother booking my induction as she is sure I am going to go soon -ish. I made her make induction anyways lol -need that date to focus on at least. So induction booked for 27th July at 08:30 am -not for pitocin or anythhing to augment labour, just straight into labour suite and get waters broken as she said I dont need anything else -waters bulging just now and technically could have them broken now haha.

So exciting stuff -nothing happening yet though but at least there is some hope!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow (if not before) MRSTJ and cherryglitter too :thumbup::thumbup: fx'd for spontaneous labours overnight, but if not babies by tomorrow anyway.

Congrats again Merlotgirl -long labour hun, well done to you :hugs::hugs:

Any news from kirsty -her mw appt was 14:40 I am sure -wonder if she's on her way to delivery.

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Yay! so pleased you got your sweep! and that the baby and your Cervix is looking favourable! wooo! 

I hope no news is good news for Kirsty!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Yay! so pleased you got your sweep! and that the baby and your Cervix is looking favourable! wooo!
> 
> I hope no news is good news for Kirsty!

Yay thanks -silly as it seems -I am jsut glad that I could at LEAST have a sweep haha -everyone else wa shaving sweeps, twinges or even better babies lol and I have been having nothing haha -feel kind of more involved now.

Yay I had a sweep!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
(hope it works -but if it doesn't at least it points towards the possibilty a baby may come soon haha :haha::haha: -was beginning to think I was broken)


----------



## kirstylm

Hi ladies. Quick update for u. Saw MW she is very pleased with everything. I'm 1 and half cm dilated and head is well and truly engaged.
These contractions are definately the real thing!
She did an internal, she said she could feel the head and she dis a really good sweep what there!
I'm continuing to lose mucus plug and the contractions are now much closer near to every 5 mins and pretty unbearable!
She has said that by tea time I will prob be at re birthing centre and may well have my baby in my arms by midnight!!!!!!!
Just gotta wait till I can't bear the pain any longer before i go in! 
Hubby is on his way home now too!
I can't believe this is it, I think I will be in disbelief throughout the whole thing!
I'm finding it hard to talk thru contractions and have been going since 4am so nearly 12hrs so not sure how much longer I'll last at home!
Will let u know when bubs arrives praying it's before midnight!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

All the best Kirsty -hoping to hear from you very soon!!!!

Stil nothing here yet but still hopeful lol -think I will be until tomorrow and then the realisation will hit me and then I'l be down again haha -emotional rollercoaster anyone? haha

And although I dont have any more appt's until my induction date (as mw is SURE i'll not need any) mw did say I can phone Friday morning and go and get another if I haven't gone by then -so thats 23rd lol not SO far away is it?

Gonna be a mummy (again lol) real soon and its getting real and exciting xxxx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Good luck Kirsty & good luck all!!!

Wish my lo would hurry!! :[


----------



## Tudor Rose

back from midwife, walked into her room and she said "what are you still doing here?" all is well with me and baby, baby is sitting low head well down. she thinks the consultant will do a sweep on wednesday, she.l do one a week on tuesday and i.l be induced on the 2nd Aug a day after DS 5th birthday.

great news kirsty good luck hun x


----------



## Janidog

Good luck to cherry and MrsTJ for tomorrow :flower:

Excellent news on sweeps to wannabba#4 and Mightyspu :happydance:

Kirsty keep up the good work, im so jealous :baby:

I have an appointment on Wed to see my midwife as my BP is up more then normal, i just think when she did it i was still working which was probably stressing me out. If she tells me LO is still on 1/5 im going to be sulking, if he's engaged then maybe she could give me a sweep, i'll have a good wash just in case :haha:

First day of mat leave and I have survived, now what shall i do tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## Janidog

I've also decided that i will go back to work next Tuesday if bug isn't here, on part-time basis and i won't answer the phones. I know people say use this leave to put your feet up, but i get fidgety and feel useless, at least if i was at work then i'll be doing something


----------



## dollych

Had my baby 'Izak' Friday 16/7/2010 61bs 110z. I was due July 21st!!!. :happydance:xx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Dolly!

Well done Kirtsy, you are doing so well! really pleased for you!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to dollych on your new baby xx

Janidog -my LO isn't engaged but 'fixed at the rim' -whatever that means lol but low enough for a membrane sweep so thats all that mattered to me haha.

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## mightyspu

fixed at the rim is when he is hovering over engagement, but not quite there. So he is teasing you! Just like all our other relaxed babies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> fixed at the rim is when he is hovering over engagement, but not quite there. So he is teasing you! Just like all our other relaxed babies!

Yep that sounds about right -but low enough for a sweep of membranes and still high enough so I can still walk - so all good :happydance:

Poor DH is so excited since I actually got my sweep today, hope he is not disappointed - c'mon baby, poor daddy doesn't want to have to spend any more time at work, waiting on the phone ringing.

How's everyone else??? Any news from Kirsty or justmarried? 

Still nothing here lol - maybe shouldn't have got my hopes up haha -or espec DH's but there's still time I s'pose. xxx


----------



## cherryglitter

Yayy well done Kirsty!
Well today is finally eviction day for me! Can't wait. 
I will try and keep you all updated when I can. 
Take care girls! xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

good luck cherry G
any news on kirsty?
how are you other ladies?
Due date for me tomorrow and still no baby :cry:i did as the MW advised and DTD and nothing, i have woke up this morning and it feels like i have cramp in my lady area, like leg cramp but not in my leg! DH finishes work today for 6 weeks(hes a teacher) so i wont stress about gettin him home *when* i go in labour! although hes djing on friday night at a wedding so im begining to panic incase baby decides come when hes away!


----------



## emsiee

Im still stalking this thread!

Good luck Cherry!!! :hugs:

To all other overdue July mums, hope we have some babies very very soon :flower:


----------



## Parkep

Well ladies i might be budging in line here fingers are crossed. 
Getting contractions (not mild but not unbearable) every 4.5 mins lasting 
30 seconds!!! Im hoping :)


----------



## Janidog

Tudor Rose said:


> good luck cherry G
> any news on kirsty?
> how are you other ladies?
> Due date for me tomorrow and still no baby :cry:i did as the MW advised and DTD and nothing, i have woke up this morning and it feels like i have cramp in my lady area, like leg cramp but not in my leg! DH finishes work today for 6 weeks(hes a teacher) so i wont stress about gettin him home *when* i go in labour! although hes djing on friday night at a wedding so im begining to panic incase baby decides come when hes away!

I have 3 days until my due date and have a feeling this bug is going to be late!!!! You'd think he'd want to come considering is getting a bit tight in there!!

Good luck to Cherry and Parkep :happydance:


----------



## merlotgirl

Great news from kirstylm!! Just had a text to say that baby Eva was born at 5:38 this morning after a 26 hour labour. She weighed 6lb 3oz and Kirsty just had gas and air and pethidine!!

Many many congrats Kirsty and welcome to the mummy club!!


----------



## NG09

Fab news, well done Kirsty!!!!! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well done Kirsty! :wohoo: congratulations


----------



## cherryglitter

Well done Kirsty!! So pleased for you hun xxxx


----------



## Parkep

Congrats Kristy :hugs:


----------



## Janidog

Well done Kirsty :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

i feel odd today, like im on another planet lol, my head feels wierd my bump feels really tight and compact, baby hasnt moved alot since yesterday im getting my 10 movements and i know shes ok. my mood is very quiet i couldnt be bothered chatting to the other mums in the play ground at school i just wanted come home and hide in my bed (where im hoping to go soon) has loose BM since yesterday and im all crampy i hope its a sign thats things are going to happen.


----------



## saraxx

I dought i will be on time, no pains cramps etc as of yet.. just alot of getting up in the middle of the night for a wee... but im due tomro and cant see it :d x


----------



## mightyspu

congrats to Kirsty! and good luck to those of you having inductions and symptoms, I hope to be updating the list very soon! (one day, it might even be with the birth of my own arrival!)


----------



## sore-boobs

congratulations to all the new july mummies and happy Due date to me. yay :)
i have a midwife appointment this afternoon and shes gonna do a sweep so hopefully that will get things moving as i've had no sign that baby is gonna make an appearance anytime soon. good luck to all you other july mummies still waiting.


----------



## bungle

Ohhh....I want my baby!!!!!! NOW!!!!  xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay congrats to Kirsty :happydance::happydance:- I only have one more bump buddy due to pop now -Justmarried (Gossipgirl not due til Nov lol -I'd better be before her lol) and then I am left behind for sure haha. Oh well!!!

Well done Kirsty, long labour but you done brilliantly on G&A and pethidine only, and I bet she is totally worth it all. Gorgeous name too, wel ldone chick!!!!

Good Luck for today cherry and hope this is it for you too Parkep :happydance: - try and kee pus updated if you can.

Spu- you sound right down today, just wanted to send hugs your way - :hugs::hugs: -we'll both have our babies soon hun. CANT stay in there forever xxxx

All the other ladies waiting, hope something happens soon and that all niggles and twinges are positive, any sweeps go brilliantly and that we have lots more babies very soon.

Still nothing here :haha: - poor DH is very disappointed - he was sure that I'd have a sweep and hey presto we'd have a baby... but not to be !!

There's always my second chance sweep on Fri, then induction next Tues -so 1 week at the most for me now. Cannot believe I am 41weeks pregnant now .

Have a good day ladies, hope the sun is shining for you all -pissing down here FUN FUN FUN Summer hols!!!!!! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Ah sorry I was sounding down, I was quickly updating because I needed to go and jump hubby before he went to work! :haha: Feeling quite relaxed now, I have a plan - need to book another sweep tomorrow (for Saturday) and after that it is induction, which we know I don't want, but it will be a means to an end, and there is no point worrying about it!

(If I keep repeating this to myself, I might believe it! :haha:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Ah sorry I was sounding down, I was quickly updating because I needed to go and jump hubby before he went to work! :haha: Feeling quite relaxed now, I have a plan - need to book another sweep tomorrow (for Saturday) and after that it is induction, which we know I don't want, but it will be a means to an end, and there is no point worrying about it!
> 
> (If I keep repeating this to myself, I might believe it! :haha:)

I feel exactly the same -funny isn't it?? I remember cherry saying something similar when she reached about 41 weeks too. Its just resignation that baby might not be in any rush and after 9 months, well 1 more week can't kill us!!!

So I do NOT want induced, do NOT want to have to go to hospital to labour and do not WANT to still be pregnant next week but at least I have a date to focus on and hopefully by this time next week (getting induced at 08:30am) I will be well on my way to holding my little man :cloud9::cloud9:

And another sweep for Friday in between then and now so still hope xxxx

Totally OT now -my DH was picking up my dad and fam from the airport last night (in my car cos its bigger than his) and hit a pot hole and has totally fecked the front tyre aarrghhh -jsut received an email saying hunny dont drive the car -it's dangerous lol :haha::haha::haha: thanks babe!!! My lunch plans with my sis and cuddle with my nephew may be out the wiondow now!!

Have already asked my dad if he'll take it to the garage and get new tyres and the tracking done but what am I s'posed to do now?? Bored bored bored lol. 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

I'd lend you my car, I used to drive 100 miles a day and poor Gus is probably very bored! It is a bit of a schlep to Bonny Scotland though. What a downer though, does he not know that venturing out of the house is a momentous occasion for us Preggoes?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck to MRSTJ today too -just remembered its her c-sect date today. 

All the best hun, thinking of you too xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone! Just popping in to say hi really!

I see some people have had sweeps on their due date. I have a midwife appointment on Friday which is 2 days before my due date - what do you reckon the chances are of her doing a sweep for me? 

I am hoping I don't make it to Friday, but I think my boy is gonna keep me wait! x


----------



## Tudor Rose

mine didnt do a sweep yesterday, but im seeing the consultant tomorrow and MW said he may do one tomorrow.

every time i move like walk to the kitchen etc it brings on really strong BH but if i sit and rest im ok! when will they turn into the real deal im gettin bored now!


----------



## mightyspu

it depends on your area, or the individual mw, My first was 3 days after my edd, and in my area, they do them around 40 weeks if it is your first, but at 41 weeks for subsequent babies. 

Your mw may book you in for one at the appointment, but I don't know if she will do one for you then and there, they don't need any specialist equipment, just some gloves and lube!


----------



## bunnyg82

Thank you! I guess I can always ask anyway can't I and see what she says! xx


----------



## mightyspu

yup, there is always asking! Hope she books one for you, booking them is simple, as is the procedure, takes minutes!


----------



## Janidog

Feeling quite tearful this afternoon :cry: just feeling frustrated and thinking its never going to happen. Why doesn't he want to come out now so i can have my home birth, i really do not want to go to hospital :cry:


----------



## Tudor Rose

just after 1pm i lay on the couch just dozing befor ei have to do the school run and between then and 2.20pm i have 4 very strong pains spaced apart. it felt different from the braxtons, my bump when tight and i had a lot of discomfort and it eased quite quickly after 30 seconds, not sure if it could be contractions (considering its my 3rd i should know) but gotta walk for an hour now picking the kids up so fingers crossed things might be moving.


----------



## lauram87

Hello ladies! just wanted to shout out to the world i had my little boy oliver arrived on saturday morning (38 +1). Was having contractions from wednesday friday night they disappeared woke up saturday morning to a real strong contraction then pop waters went at 8:45 got to hospital at 9:30 and oliver arrived at 10:38 all happened so quickly and now have the biggest grin on my face!!!

hope your all doing well. x


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Laura! and you live in Wantage, that is where I want to have my lo!


----------



## wannabubba#4

lauram87 said:


> Hello ladies! just wanted to shout out to the world i had my little boy oliver arrived on saturday morning (38 +1). Was having contractions from wednesday friday night they disappeared woke up saturday morning to a real strong contraction then pop waters went at 8:45 got to hospital at 9:30 and oliver arrived at 10:38 all happened so quickly and now have the biggest grin on my face!!!
> 
> hope your all doing well. x

Congrats Laura -sounds like everything went really well too. Enjoy your lil man xxxxx :hugs:

lol -but ppl come on -queue please haha, some of us have been waiting ages lol :haha::haha::haha:

Wonder what exactly triggers the birth??? I mean I know when I ovulated and probably conceived (can only be between two dates - which were two days apart) so my dates for EDD were pretty accurate and still I am 1 week overdue! Wish I knew! 

Janidog -still early days hun -hope you get your home birth, they are letting me go til 13 days over at home ,then induction. So hope it doesn't come to that -have my pool all ready and I will be so disappointed if I have to end up going in.

Bunny- no harm in asking -I know some of the liverpool ladies had sweeps at 39weeks, but here it's policy to wait until 40w for first timers, and 41w for second/ subsequent babies UNLESS medical reason for earlier intervention (but this would be consultant /doctor decision rather than mw I think). Due to my spd ,my mw would have done one at 40w ( despite baby number 4) but my baby was too high in pelvis, and sitting free soit would have been dangerous. They cannot do a sweep if baby is free from pelvis, cervix is completely closed and posterior or if there is low lying placenta issues.

Hope everyone is having a good day - apart from the £140 it just cost me for two new tyres :growlmad::growlmad: I am having a good day -been out, had lunch and got to visit my baby nephew.

Quite fancy having a baby myself now though lol -still no twinges though xxx

:hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

wannabubba#4 said:


> Bunny- no harm in asking -I know some of the liverpool ladies had sweeps at 39weeks, but here it's policy to wait until 40w for first timers, and 41w for second/ subsequent babies UNLESS medical reason for earlier intervention (but this would be consultant /doctor decision rather than mw I think). Due to my spd ,my mw would have done one at 40w ( despite baby number 4) but my baby was too high in pelvis, and sitting free soit would have been dangerous. They cannot do a sweep if baby is free from pelvis, cervix is completely closed and posterior or if there is low lying placenta issues.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks hun, well at my appointment last week she said he was "well down" and then wrote 3/5ths engaged in my notes, so fingers crossed! Will let you know what she says, if I make it there!!

Congrats Laura and good luck Tudor!

Just a shout out to another fellow mummy, Cinnamon who is currently in labour! Her midwife thinks she should have her baby today so will let you know when I hear anything :) xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ooh good luck Cinnamon -go girl xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

GL to cinnamon!

And Wanna, why are you paying for the tyres, surely hubby broke them so he should be the one to pay?? 

Am trying to update something on my iPhone and it is being very irritating. Sigh, anyone a whizz on the iPhone?


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> lauram87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! just wanted to shout out to the world i had my little boy oliver arrived on saturday morning (38 +1). Was having contractions from wednesday friday night they disappeared woke up saturday morning to a real strong contraction then pop waters went at 8:45 got to hospital at 9:30 and oliver arrived at 10:38 all happened so quickly and now have the biggest grin on my face!!!
> 
> hope your all doing well. x
> 
> Congrats Laura -sounds like everything went really well too. Enjoy your lil man xxxxx :hugs:
> 
> lol -but ppl come on -queue please haha, some of us have been waiting ages lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> *Wonder what exactly triggers the birth??? I mean I know when I ovulated and probably conceived (can only be between two dates - which were two days apart) so my dates for EDD were pretty accurate and still I am 1 week overdue! Wish I knew! *
> 
> Janidog -still early days hun -hope you get your home birth, they are letting me go til 13 days over at home ,then induction. So hope it doesn't come to that -have my pool all ready and I will be so disappointed if I have to end up going in.
> 
> Bunny- no harm in asking -I know some of the liverpool ladies had sweeps at 39weeks, but here it's policy to wait until 40w for first timers, and 41w for second/ subsequent babies UNLESS medical reason for earlier intervention (but this would be consultant /doctor decision rather than mw I think). Due to my spd ,my mw would have done one at 40w ( despite baby number 4) but my baby was too high in pelvis, and sitting free soit would have been dangerous. They cannot do a sweep if baby is free from pelvis, cervix is completely closed and posterior or if there is low lying placenta issues.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day - apart from the £140 it just cost me for two new tyres :growlmad::growlmad: I am having a good day -been out, had lunch and got to visit my baby nephew.
> 
> Quite fancy having a baby myself now though lol -still no twinges though xxx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I was told that if everything is spot on with dates and ov around day 14/15 of a 28 day cycle you shouldn't really go that much overdue, but not sure how accurate that really is


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram87 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! just wanted to shout out to the world i had my little boy oliver arrived on saturday morning (38 +1). Was having contractions from wednesday friday night they disappeared woke up saturday morning to a real strong contraction then pop waters went at 8:45 got to hospital at 9:30 and oliver arrived at 10:38 all happened so quickly and now have the biggest grin on my face!!!
> 
> hope your all doing well. x
> 
> Congrats Laura -sounds like everything went really well too. Enjoy your lil man xxxxx :hugs:
> 
> lol -but ppl come on -queue please haha, some of us have been waiting ages lol :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> *Wonder what exactly triggers the birth??? I mean I know when I ovulated and probably conceived (can only be between two dates - which were two days apart) so my dates for EDD were pretty accurate and still I am 1 week overdue! Wish I knew! *
> 
> Janidog -still early days hun -hope you get your home birth, they are letting me go til 13 days over at home ,then induction. So hope it doesn't come to that -have my pool all ready and I will be so disappointed if I have to end up going in.
> 
> Bunny- no harm in asking -I know some of the liverpool ladies had sweeps at 39weeks, but here it's policy to wait until 40w for first timers, and 41w for second/ subsequent babies UNLESS medical reason for earlier intervention (but this would be consultant /doctor decision rather than mw I think). Due to my spd ,my mw would have done one at 40w ( despite baby number 4) but my baby was too high in pelvis, and sitting free soit would have been dangerous. They cannot do a sweep if baby is free from pelvis, cervix is completely closed and posterior or if there is low lying placenta issues.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day - apart from the £140 it just cost me for two new tyres :growlmad::growlmad: I am having a good day -been out, had lunch and got to visit my baby nephew.
> 
> Quite fancy having a baby myself now though lol -still no twinges though xxx
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I was told that if everything is spot on with dates and ov around day 14/15 of a 28 day cycle you shouldn't really go that much overdue, but not sure how accurate that really isClick to expand...

Not SO accurate im my case then lol but then I am having baby number 4 and have a bloody lazy uterus haha :haha::haha: -you'd think it would be pro by now and just pop him out, but no - think my uterus has gone a bit senile and forgotten what to do haha :haha:

xx

Spu- my car has needed tyres since my last MOT in Feb :blush::blush: -didn't fail on them obviously but I did get an advisory note on them; and also I am a bit bad at keeping them inflated all the time :blush::blush: DH is always having a go at me running aorund with flat tyres so was really about time haha -and we have a shared bank account too xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

ah fair enough! my LMP was 14th October, which makes an EDD of 21st July. But wriggler still feels comfy, so I reckon I have over a week until he comes!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I conceived on 20th or 22nd of October giving me and EDD of 12 th or 14 th July, scan said 13th so perfect compromise I thought haha -baby has had other thoughts though haha xxx


----------



## mightyspu

yeah, 8 and 12 week scans went with 14th July, 20 week scan went with 21st. 

Just had a very strong painful BH. Walked around to get rid of it, and it stayed with me. However I have a feeling it is gas! To many false alarms to get excited just yet!


----------



## kirstylm

Hi my lovely ladies! 
Just wanted to inform you we had baby Eva at 5.38am! From the first contraction I got at 5am Monday morning it was a total of 26hrs!!!
It was a hugely tiring, painful and traumatic process I won't lie! 
A few hrs after my sweep they came thick and fast every 3 mins lasting half second. So phoned midwife unit and was told to go in.
Anyways to cut long story short took 4hrs and I only reached 4cm and didn't progress at all for hrs! Has gas and air and had to take pethadine too as pains were intense!
After still no progression got rushed to hospital for exam and epidural or poss c section! Half hour in ambulance brought the dilation from 4cm to fully dilated!!!!' so was told couldn't have epidural! I cried and cried!
Anyway then had about 45mins of pushing which was agony! Felt like ring of fire and a
huge poo stuck in my bum!
Anyway delivered Eva from crowning to one full hard push and she shot out all in one!!! 
Still very swollen, bruised and sore an shattered! But she's beautiful - will
post some photos soon! 
She feeding brilliantly and sleeping fab. She just went 6hrs straight sleeping! Hope it lasts lol!
Good luck to all u ladies, will do full birth story soon and keep an eye on this thread! 
Good luck spu u sound promicing!! Xx
thx for all ur support an amazing advise/chats etc xxxxx 
good luck everyone u gotta get them out soon!!!


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats my love! so pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## Janidog

yey kirsty well done :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats again Kirsty -so happy for you babe xxxx

Right who's next? lol MRSTJ had her section today so a definite there,cherry getting induced and justmarried24 is suspiciously quiet too. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

xx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats again Kirsty -so happy for you babe xxxx
> 
> Right who's next? lol MRSTJ had her section today so a definite there,cherry getting induced and justmarried24 is suspiciously quiet too. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> xx

Me i want to be next!!!!! My LO has got bigger i can not longer move!!!!!!

Pretty please xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again Kirsty -so happy for you babe xxxx
> 
> Right who's next? lol MRSTJ had her section today so a definite there,cherry getting induced and justmarried24 is suspiciously quiet too. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> xx
> 
> Me i want to be next!!!!! My LO has got bigger i can not longer move!!!!!!
> 
> Pretty please xxxxClick to expand...

me too lol -I feel so cumbersome today haha xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well today is my due date!!!! where is my baby???????


off to see the consultant at 11am, i hope i get a sweep or at least they se if im dilated at all! :cry:


----------



## Janidog

Tudor Rose said:


> well today is my due date!!!! where is my baby???????
> 
> 
> off to see the consultant at 11am, i hope i get a sweep or at least they se if im dilated at all! :cry:

Good luck with your consultant today :flower:

I have a midwife appointment today to check my BP, and hopefully its not high again


----------



## halas

congratulations to all the new mummies!! i hope i'm one of the next lol


----------



## Janidog

halas said:


> congratulations to all the new mummies!! i hope i'm one of the next lol

You got form an orderly queue and no pushing in :haha:


----------



## saraxx

Its my due date as well, no mw app till tomro and going to see a totally different mw as mine decided she would go on holiday lol tipical at the time that i need to see her lol, but finger crossed this mw will do a sweep, or i can just come into labour through-out the night lol,


----------



## MrsXYZ

41 weeks today and still no sign of baby.........


----------



## Tudor Rose

these July babies are a lazy bunch!


----------



## saraxx

Your telling me, though have u seen how many august babies have been born already!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Its my due date as well today. No sign of baby :(

Got my midwife appointment tomorrow who has promised me a sweep which is good. Lets see if anythings happening down there. You're right...these july babies are a lazy bunch!!!


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone! Congrats to all the new mummies and come on all the overdue July babies - we do have a lazy bunch by the sounds of it!

I go to bed every night hoping I am going to wake up with my waters breaking, but no joy so far!

Anyway, update on Cinnamon - poor thing went into hospital yesterday after 19 hours of contractions, but was sent home and told it was a false alarm! I guess she must be in slow labour, poor love :(


----------



## Tudor Rose

saraxx said:


> Your telling me, though have u seen how many august babies have been born already!

i know! they're impatient my DS was born in August and he came at 38 weeks!
a girl who i know went to be induced on monday she was term plus 8 she is still only 2cm now, it looks like she'll have a c-section now! shes already on gas and air and pethedine. the poor girl.


----------



## mightyspu

c'mon ladies, back of the queue, some of us have been waiting a week here! :haha: Come on baby!


----------



## beanzean

Ive just noticed that I'm not on the list on page 1.....Aww I feel all left out.
I'm due on 29th but if anybody has got any spare labour dust feel free to throw it my way as I feel like Grace will be in ther forever at the moment!!!!!


----------



## mightyspu

beanzean said:


> Ive just noticed that I'm not on the list on page 1.....Aww I feel all left out.
> I'm due on 29th but if anybody has got any spare labour dust feel free to throw it my way as I feel like Grace will be in ther forever at the moment!!!!!

Your wish is my command! well, maybe not on the dust, I am off to bathe in some!, I need all the help I can get round here!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just checking in ladies -still here 41w+1 today!!

Well have heard that Justmarried24 is definitely in labour today - so go Lori -thinking of you babe xxx

And c'mon baby cherryglitter -mummy has been working hard all night to see you -come on!!!

My sweep was nearly the full 48 hrs ago ( well will be in 3 and a half hours lol) so losing hope now, but there is always sweep number 2 on Fri -please baby I dont want to go to hospital - come on little guy, mummy IS nice and is desperate to meet you lol.

Its another rainy rainy day here in Sunny Scotland and that means a day stuck in with my fed up boys lol -the joys haha -sent them off to the cinema yday but cant afford to do that every day. Bummer - where is the sunshine?????

xxx


----------



## mightyspu

morning Wanna, my sweep has nearly had it's time too! I have a final go booked for Saturday, but really don't think that will work. Still, I should have a baby next week, even if it is not quite how I had planned!

Looking forward to hearing how our ladies have got on today!


----------



## Tudor Rose

back from my consultant appoinmtment he gave me a good stretch as he put it and stretched my 2cm. since ive bled quite alot to be honest and just had my bloody show. i hope this works. DH said consultant sounded positive it would work, you should of seen DH when he realised it was the man who did the sweep!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> back from my consultant appoinmtment he gave me a good stretch as he put it and stretched my 2cm. since ive bled quite alot to be honest and just had my bloody show. i hope this works. DH said consultant sounded positive it would work, you should of seen DH when he realised it was the man who did the sweep!

LOL - I think my HD would have been the same haha

Hope it all works out for you hun, although my midwife was SURE i'd be delivering Monday night afer my sweep lol -she actually couldn't believe that I wasn't having twinges already as my cervix was soft, dilated and membranes were bulging as she gave me my sweep ha - and I lost some of my plug then too. However when I came home, i never had any bleeding or cramping or anything; which she said to expect so hopefully you'll be luckier than me hun xxx :hugs: xxx

This time next week, I'll be sitting here one handedly typing and feeding my booby monster haha -this is the only thing keeping me going just now - he is now only 6 days away from being here :happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Odd Socks

Can you update mine? I gave birth to isabella Helen yesterday, 20 July, my due date! Over the moon, she's perfect!


----------



## Janidog

Can i just say that I love my midwife :happydance:

LO is still just 2/5 but my midwife gave me a sweep (a wee bit painful) and i'm 1/2 cm dilated and she can feel the babys head :happydance: but i have lots of mucus getting in the way, so i need to clear that then hopefully it should happen :happydance:

Do i DTD tonight?


----------



## saraxx

Tudor Rose said:


> back from my consultant appoinmtment he gave me a good stretch as he put it and stretched my 2cm. since ive bled quite alot to be honest and just had my bloody show. i hope this works. DH said consultant sounded positive it would work, you should of seen DH when he realised it was the man who did the sweep!

Glad to here all went well... i really hope i get a sweep tomro... would be good!... just want baby to hurry up now, im so bored of being on maternity! Just wana b a mum! :D


----------



## mightyspu

congrats Oddsock! Incredibly jealous! I want my booby monster! 

Just had a message from a family member, "aren't you due soon?" sigh, yeah, try last week. I need this baby out soon, I am in agony at night with my hip, and the stretch marks that only appeared last week are getting darker by the day. How much more can he grow?


----------



## mightyspu

Janidog said:


> Can i just say that I love my midwife :happydance:
> 
> LO is still just 2/5 but my midwife gave me a sweep (a wee bit painful) and i'm 1/2 cm dilated and she can feel the babys head :happydance: but i have lots of mucus getting in the way, so i need to clear that then hopefully it should happen :happydance:
> 
> Do i DTD tonight?

Yes Janidog! definitely! my mw almost insisted I did! and try raising your hips afterwards to let the little guys get to your cervix (easier said than done!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Odd Socks said:


> Can you update mine? I gave birth to isabella Helen yesterday, 20 July, my due date! Over the moon, she's perfect!

Congrats Oddsocks -looking forward to hearing all about it.

God ,I felt so upbeat and well, almost positive earlier and for some reason I have just been hit back down again - no reason really but just now have thought I want my baby :cry::cry::cry:

Am I broken?? :shrug::shrug::cry::cry::cry:

Why why why why why?????????????

xxxxx sorry for bringing down the thread xxxxxx just needed to get it off my chest xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh hun your 8 days over your bound to be up and down! :hugs:

im still bleeding reminds me of being on my period i couldnt DTD right now it would be too mess and im sore. i dont thinki it will work, or im telling my self that stop me getting my hopes up. i really want it to work!


----------



## mightyspu

offload away Wanna, I know how you feel, I get all positive, and then out of nowhere, I run out of things to keep me busy and I remember how bored and fed up I feel. :hugs: it has to be us soon lovvey.


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

I'm still hanging on unfortunatly :[

booked in Tuesday for an induction if he decides to stay stuck
he's just too darn happy in there lol


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Wow another one born! 
Any of you guys gotten the leaflet on the Asda baby event today?
x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> I'm still hanging on unfortunatly :[
> 
> booked in Tuesday for an induction if he decides to stay stuck
> he's just too darn happy in there lol

You and me both Tues then hun -not be too long then :hugs:

Janidog - yep definitely get some DTD done lol -all that oxytocin and prostaglandin release might just work -didn't for me unfortunatley but it can definitely help, and why not have some fun before baby gets here lol :haha::haha:xx

Thanks Tudor and Spu - been so down all afternoon, still nothing happening and after my mw getting my hopes up too on Mon -really thought last night or this morning and nothing :shrug::shrug::shrug: 

Dont want to be induced :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

x__Hannah__x said:


> Wow another one born!
> Any of you guys gotten the leaflet on the Asda baby event today?
> x

Nope, but there is no Asda anywhere near me. Is it a big sale or something?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Yeah lots of cheap baby stuff, it's online i think too so you should check it out :]
xx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> x_Kiirsty_x said:
> 
> 
> I'm still hanging on unfortunatly :[
> 
> booked in Tuesday for an induction if he decides to stay stuck
> he's just too darn happy in there lol
> 
> You and me both Tues then hun -not be too long then :hugs:
> 
> Janidog - yep definitely get some DTD done lol -all that oxytocin and prostaglandin release might just work -didn't for me unfortunatley but it can definitely help, and why not have some fun before baby gets here lol :haha::haha:xx
> 
> Thanks Tudor and Spu - been so down all afternoon, still nothing happening and after my mw getting my hopes up too on Mon -really thought last night or this morning and nothing :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> Dont want to be induced :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

me neither :cry::cry: I just get my hopes up at every little thing! This is like being in the 2ww and thinking that my warm feet are a definite sign of pregnanct!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Just had a huge bloody show! hoping its a sign things are happening


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> Just had a huge bloody show! hoping its a sign things are happening

Good Luck Tudor - hope this is it hun xxx :hugs:

Many congrats to cherryglitter who had her boy today

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...erryglitters-induction-thread-update-5-a.html


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG So scared for a while there 

So DH says baby bouncing??? - my lil guy is always bouncing haha and usually I am like yep all the time haha.... and I thought I cannot remember when he did last move!!!!

So I started to consciously feel for him and nope nothing,prodding my belly -nothing, Put on my antenatal heart monitor and we COULDN'T find his heart beat -OMFG!! Talk about getting totally freaked out. Long story short, he is much lower in my pelvis than ever and we eventually found him right down above my pubic bone - regular strong heart beat thank God!!!!!! (I had to strip off and lie down practically flat to get the probe in the right place). Have since drunk some cold sugary juice and he is bouncing about good style agian but OMFG- I want him out NOW!!!!! I want to be able to look at him and see he's okay. Bloody hell- so scary, I burst into tears once we found his wee heart beat and he started to bounce around again.


xxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> OMG So scared for a while there
> 
> So DH says baby bouncing??? - my lil guy is always bouncing haha and usually I am like yep all the time haha.... and I thought I cannot remember when he did last move!!!!
> 
> So I started to consciously feel for him and nope nothing,prodding my belly -nothing, Put on my antenatal heart monitor and we COULDN'T find his heart beat -OMFG!! Talk about getting totally freaked out. Long story short, he is much lower in my pelvis than ever and we eventually found him right down above my pubic bone - regular strong heart beat thank God!!!!!! (I had to strip off and lie down practically flat to get the probe in the right place). Have since drunk some cold sugary juice and he is bouncing about good style agian but OMFG- I want him out NOW!!!!! I want to be able to look at him and see he's okay. Bloody hell- so scary, I burst into tears once we found his wee heart beat and he started to bounce around again.
> 
> 
> xxxx

When my LO does this my hubby just starts prodding him and then i get a mighty kick, but i can understand the worry, and i think this is why im so eager for my boy to arrive so i can stop worrying about him for a bit.

Does anyone know if its normal to bleed quite a bit after a sweep?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog -my mw said to expect bleeding in first few hours , slowing down gradually to brownish blood by next day. However I am not sure how much is normal hun, sorry -and I only had the smallest amount of brown tinged CM then yellow then nothing -maybe phone and ask, just to make sure xxxx


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog -my mw said to expect bleeding in first few hours , slowing down gradually to brownish blood by next day. However I am not sure how much is normal hun, sorry -and I only had the smallest amount of brown tinged CM then yellow then nothing -maybe phone and ask, just to make sure xxxx

You're spot on - the bleeding has eased of  but other then a tiny bit of brown mucus, my plug is still firmly in place - i know i need to be patient :dohh:


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

wannabubba#4 I don't want to be induced either.
I've been told to ring the hospital half 3/4ish Tuesday afternoon to see if theres any beds, and if so to make my way there then they'll do it. Which means spending the night at the hospital on my own to see if it works then re-check me in the morning which I think is a pain in the ass! I can see me being in hospital for a few nights which I didn't want :[ but OH is staying at his parents which is only across the road from the hospital so he won't be too far, thank god


----------



## wannabubba#4

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> wannabubba#4 I don't want to be induced either.
> I've been told to ring the hospital half 3/4ish Tuesday afternoon to see if theres any beds, and if so to make my way there then they'll do it. Which means spending the night at the hospital on my own to see if it works then re-check me in the morning which I think is a pain in the ass! I can see me being in hospital for a few nights which I didn't want :[ but OH is staying at his parents which is only across the road from the hospital so he won't be too far, thank god

At my sweep on Mon, the mw says she could easily have broken my waters so I'll not need pitocin or anything to augment labour. I have to go in at 08:30 to the delivery suite and have my waters broken only. I'll be 42 weeks by then, if I had needed pessaries or anything then yep, Id have been in Monday night too, so quite glad I dont need it. Hope we both go before then though fx'd xxx


----------



## Janidog

My waters have just gone :happydance::argh:


----------



## Janidog

Contractions started around 1am and midwife has checked me over, and left us to try and get some sleep, which is incredibly difficult when your brain is working over time and contractions are painful


----------



## bungle

Good luck janidog!! Hope everything goes well and look forward to ur updates!! X


----------



## Janidog

bungle said:


> Good luck janidog!! Hope everything goes well and look forward to ur updates!! X

Thank you :flower: contractions are every 7/9 mins and bloody painful!!


----------



## bungle

Ooh sounds like ur there though hunny so hold on - your babys going to be born today!!!! Very excited for you!

Ps not usually up this early - not doing very well on the sleep front these days :-(


----------



## Janidog

bungle said:


> Ooh sounds like ur there though hunny so hold on - your babys going to be born today!!!! Very excited for you!
> 
> Ps not usually up this early - not doing very well on the sleep front these days :-(

Its nice to have someone to talk to even at this time in the morning :hugs: I hope you manage to catch up on sleep through the day though :flower:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

OMGoodness!!!! how exciting!!! we had the same due date too!!!! good luck!!! and i wanna see pics soon as you can get them on here!!!!!


----------



## LukeandJo

Well Jo is off work now. Taking it sort of easy at home, but staying active.
Less than a week now till due date! We feel baby might be here at the weekend.


----------



## Parkep

Well ladies I had my amazing daughter at 6:53pm. I will write a birth story later read if u dare!' lol good luck!


----------



## Tudor Rose

congrats to the new mummies.

well im still here now officially overdue :( apart from loosing my plug yesterday nothing really period cramps on and off a bit of back ache thats it, still loosing brown gunky stuff (tmi) just wanna cry im fed up!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations Parkep :)

Lots of luck to Janidog, so pleased your waters are gone! Hope everything goes well and look forward to hearing your news :)

And also, a huge congratulations to my lovely bump buddy - Cinnamon :hugs: she had her baby girl (she was on team yellow) last night after a very long labour bless her. 
Baby Julia is 2.830kg which is about 6.2lb 

xx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Yay for all the new july rubies being born!!!

Tudor rose...Im with you on being one day overdue. Im feeling positive really. Yesterday I felt rubbish as for some reasom I expected something to happen and it just didnt. Today just feels like another day. Ive got my sweep at the midwife today, and if all else fails, at least she can tell me whats happening down there. Bring on the smiles or the tears later! lol


----------



## LukeandJo

Jo doesnt want to go overdue.
40wks on Wednesday and a MW appointment as well.

She has been offered a stretch and sweep that day if nothing occurs in the meantime.


----------



## henny

good luck Janidog, fingers crossed for home birth and can't wait to see pics of my new nephew :happydance: :cloud9:love you :kiss:


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Janidog! and Cherryglitter!


----------



## NG09

So I'm on the final countdown, 6 days to go or I'll go to the dreaded 'OVERDUE' status!!! 

Really hope things get moving as I'm with the rest of you girls, I really don't want to be induced.

Congrats to the new mummies and :dust: to those still waiting and overdue xx


----------



## mightyspu

Parkep said:


> Well ladies I had my amazing daughter at 6:53pm. I will write a birth story later read if u dare!' lol good luck!

I missed this post! :dohh: Please could you confirm the date, I note you are from BC and I have no idea what the time difference would make that! 

Thanks


----------



## Janidog

Still in labour!!!! Contractions seem to be all over the place, sometimes 9mins or 4mins and others can be every 25mins!!!!!! Another midwife will be coming to see me this afternoon.

Just been out for a cuppa and flap jack


----------



## mightyspu

Have not seen Wannabubba this morning.............?


----------



## bungle

Still here janidog?? Hope alls going well and ur coping ok with the contractions.

Methinks Wanna must have had something exciting happen in the night - she's ALWAYS on here first thing! I hope so anyway, bless her x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I'm still here lol - didn't sleep great so when I did eventually get over at 4am I had a really long lie in haha and then my DS was palying games on pc, so I have just got him off.

Still nothing from me too :nope::nope:- but have just phoned my CMU and am going in for another sweep today at 2pm :happydance::happydance: -everything crossed for me please ladies -9 days overdue now!!!! :growlmad:
Was s'posed to make an appt for Fri, but reckon if I get in today and it still does nothing, then I can beg for another one Sunday -really done want to be induced, my lovely wee birthing pool is jsut sitting here waiting to be blown up and used!! lol :haha:

Just found a section in my notes about cervical scoring (think it must be the Bishops score) and I only scored 7 on Monday. Seemingly if its 6 or less than your likely to go into labour, and I was 7!!! - so why did my mw get my hopes up so much grrrrrr :growlmad:

Anyway, fab news Parkep and Cinnamon on your babies.:happydance::happydance:

Yay Janiedog on your waters going but do you realise your jumping the queue lol haha -both here and in homebirth hopefuls section - lol. Good Luck hun, hope all goes well today. You'll be brilliant!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

LukeandJoe -Every day since 37 weeks DH and I said today will be the day, or definitlely this weekend or something similar haha -and here we are 9 bloody days over and still nothing -hope Jo doesn't have the same fate haha - it's really frustrating reaching that 40w date and then still being pregnant. :growlmad:

Hope all the other overdue mummies are going okay today and those with the dreaded overdue date coming up, hope you all go soon; but AFTER me haha - only kidding ( a bit :blush::blush: :haha::haha:)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to Lori (justmarried24) -see from Fbook she had her little princess just after midnight yay

Many congrats hun -hope you are getting a well deserved rest now !!!! Well done mummy

No name as yet, but weighed 7 lb 10 oz

And just made it a Cancerian lol -my lil one is gonna be Leo now I expect haha

xx


----------



## LukeandJo

its getting frustrating now!!!
But thank you for your kind wishes.


----------



## wannabubba#4

LukeandJo said:


> its getting frustrating now!!!
> But thank you for your kind wishes.

Tell me about it haha :haha::haha::haha::haha:

To be honest week 39- 40 (give or take afew days either side) was probably the hardest IMO -then I became resigned to the fact that he'll come when he is ready and not before and there's nothing I can do about it lol. Just desperate to meet hime now, whether its spontaneous or induced on Tues -sure as hell cant be MUCH longer now!!!! 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

I am just worried that I will call for my induction on Wednesday and be told that they are fully booked and I will have to wait longer..


----------



## Janidog

Well contractions have now got to the point where im getting 1 and hour so not looking good :nope: That will teach me to jump the queue :haha:

Midwife is due to come out this afternoon to check me over and to take a swab - does anyone know if contractions stop altogether that i will have to go to hospital to be induced???


----------



## wannabubba#4

Janidog - some mw's say 48 hrs but I read on a home birth website the other day that NICE guidelines are 72 -96 hrs (with careful monitoring of mum of course - i.e regular temperatures being taken as the the risk is of infection)

Was it definitely your fore waters ? -did mw check? -it may have been your hind waters or may just be slow leaking rather than gone totally 

Or maybe your body is just having a well deserved rest before the labour really starts -here's hoping !!! Good Luck !!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> I am just worried that I will call for my induction on Wednesday and be told that they are fully booked and I will have to wait longer..

Hope not hun - have you spoken to your mw about this possibility?? Surely at 14 days over they wouldn't want you going much further over for fear of the placenta becoming incompetant.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hope your sweep works on Sat hun and then you'll not need to wiat until Wed anyways xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

mightyspu said:


> Parkep said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I had my amazing daughter at 6:53pm. I will write a birth story later read if u dare!' lol good luck!
> 
> I missed this post! :dohh: Please could you confirm the date, I note you are from BC and I have no idea what the time difference would make that!
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Did you spot my post about Cinnamon? Baby Julia born on 21st July :thumbup:

I so hope I follow in my bump buddy's footsteps, which would mean having my baby on Saturday - pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!! I'm sorry, I know that would be queue jumping but I am getting impatient! xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

well DH and i have had a lazy morning in bed once kids had gone school even DTD even though i was still sore from yesterday. it was nice spend some quality time together just chatting about rubbish and dozing. still getting alot of uncomfortable period pains especially since DTD but thats it. 

DH is self employed part time as a dj as well as working full time, hes got a wedding do tomorrow night an hours drive away, i have a backup birth partner til he has finished the wedding but im getting a bit panicy now. told bubs she can come in the next 24 hours or stay in til saturday morning.


----------



## Janidog

wannabubba#4 said:


> Janidog - some mw's say 48 hrs but I read on a home birth website the other day that NICE guidelines are 72 -96 hrs (with careful monitoring of mum of course - i.e regular temperatures being taken as the the risk is of infection)
> 
> Was it definitely your fore waters ? -did mw check? -it may have been your hind waters or may just be slow leaking rather than gone totally
> 
> Or maybe your body is just having a well deserved rest before the labour really starts -here's hoping !!! Good Luck !!!

I think it was my waters cause i was lying in bed trying to go to sleep then felt a small pop, thought nothing of it until i felt something was leaking, got up and went to the bathroom and proceeded to make big puddles on the floor before thinking maybe i should sit on the toilet :haha: the water was clear with some blood it it.

I've had some sleep, eaten food, bounced on my ball, walked up and down the stairs and gone for a walk, but other then the odd contraction, they seem to have decided to give up :nope: i don't think i will be seeing my LO tonight and have been in labour for 12hrs


----------



## LukeandJo

I would try and keep up your energy, high calorie intake etc!
Ready for the main event.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well back from my midwife appt and it was a waste of time lol

Sweep couldn't be carried out lol - as two different mw's couldn't FIND my cervix lol - baby is 3/ 5 th engaged though so at least he is in the right region now haha.

Strange strange strange - so booked in for another attempt at sweep on Saturday at 2 pm - last ditch attempt before induction date.

Oh well!! xxxx

Me and you both Saturday for sweeps now Spu - babies by Sunday!!!! please!!!!!!


----------



## saraxx

Ive just come back from midwife app - again bit of a waste of time, requested a sweep but my cervix was unfavourable? so no chance! she said definitley wont b in the next 24hrs, anyone no how quick your cervix can open? And ive now got my induction date for 4th August... OMG i hope i dont have to wait that long. :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

saraxx said:


> Ive just come back from midwife app - again bit of a waste of time, requested a sweep but my cervix was unfavourable? so no chance! she said definitley wont b in the next 24hrs, anyone no how quick your cervix can open? And ive now got my induction date for 4th August... OMG i hope i dont have to wait that long. :(

Hi hun -you really cant tell tbh -my mw had thought I was going to go very soon after my sweep on Monday and still nothing at all- I was dilated, soft, cervix anterior and effacing , membranes bulging lol - and still nothing from me haha. :haha:

Spoke to my mw about it today and she saids its just one of those things -some women look totally favourable and still nothing happens and then others look unfavourable (yourself ) and they spontaneously go into labour with no warning. Totally out of our hands it seems hun ,hope you dont have to wait until 4th Aug 

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Still no sign then wannabubba#4 x


----------



## saraxx

wannabubba#4 said:


> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> Ive just come back from midwife app - again bit of a waste of time, requested a sweep but my cervix was unfavourable? so no chance! she said definitley wont b in the next 24hrs, anyone no how quick your cervix can open? And ive now got my induction date for 4th August... OMG i hope i dont have to wait that long. :(
> 
> Hi hun -you really cant tell tbh -my mw had thought I was going to go very soon after my sweep on Monday and still nothing at all- I was dilated, soft, cervix anterior and effacing , membranes bulging lol - and still nothing from me haha. :haha:
> 
> Spoke to my mw about it today and she saids its just one of those things -some women look totally favourable and still nothing happens and then others look unfavourable (yourself ) and they spontaneously go into labour with no warning. Totally out of our hands it seems hun ,hope you dont have to wait until 4th Aug
> 
> xx :hugs: xxClick to expand...

I no tell me about it, i just want baby out now, sort of prepare yourself for your due date and get yourself worked up and then nothing happens, if you see my point. Hope they do open, got another mw app on wednesday im sure she will check then, in the mean time other half home from army 2mo night for the weekend, looks like DTD is on the agenda! I feel for you, your 9 days overdue :( hope something kicks off soon for u ....


----------



## wannabubba#4

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> Still no sign then wannabubba#4 x

Nope :nope::nope:
Absolutely nothing happening at all!!! Not long til Tuesday now but I so don't want induced lol ( not that anyone DOES I s'pose- that was a daft comment to make haha :dohh::dohh:)

I was so excited about having a homebirth this time, it will be really disappointing to have to go to hospital... and not even just to my nice local CMU- I need to travel to the nearest maternity hopsital, miles away and I JUST DONT WANT TOO hahaha (has small temper tantrum ; strop haha :haha::haha:)

Healthy baby at the end is all I should be bothered about I know -but its my last baby and my last chance for home birth, my last chance to experience labour etc and would have been nice if it was a positive experience xx


----------



## Designergrl

Can you add me to the list? Not sure how I missed this thread! My due date is July 28, and doctor says it's "likely" a girl. Thanks!


----------



## Janidog

Contractions have started back up again but still not regular, but my midwife was happy that LO isn't too eager to get out, so i can rest more. She has given me till 23.30 tomorrow night to deliver otherwise i will have to go to hospital to be induced, but she is feeling quite positive that I shouldn't worry about it :happydance: so im off for a kip in a mo to catch up on some rest


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fx'd for you Jani -hope you get your home birth xx

Keep us updated, if you can lol -I have told DH he will be updating for me on here, if I am unable lol xxx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

What do you girlies think??
I've just had another show, been having them for ages but this time it was a light brown colour with a little blood (Sorry!!! TMI) I have wicked period pains & backache :[ Midwife did a sweep yday but wasn't very sucesfull eventhough she could feel his head ...Baby on his way?? :S

yet again, sorry for tmi


----------



## wannabubba#4

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> What do you girlies think??
> I've just had another show, been having them for ages but this time it was a light brown colour with a little blood (Sorry!!! TMI) I have wicked period pains & backache :[ Midwife did a sweep yday but wasn't very sucesfull eventhough she could feel his head ...Baby on his way?? :S
> 
> yet again, sorry for tmi

Oh hun - good luck, hope so!! You should expect some bloody / or brown tinged mucus after a sweep but with period pain and back ache too -fx'd , this is the start of it and you'll have your bubba soon 

xx :hugs: xx

p.s waht happened to your text size lol haha??

woohoo :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Thanks hun, so do I!!

I erm... put it on size 1 and didn't quite realise how small it was lol x


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> I am just worried that I will call for my induction on Wednesday and be told that they are fully booked and I will have to wait longer..
> 
> Hope not hun - have you spoken to your mw about this possibility?? Surely at 14 days over they wouldn't want you going much further over for fear of the placenta becoming incompetant.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope your sweep works on Sat hun and then you'll not need to wiat until Wed anyways xxxxClick to expand...

I would, but my mw is on annual leave. And the community midwives office only take calls until 1pm, Don't have babies in Berkshire, they really could care less about you! Aaaaand this is why I don't want to go to hospital! :haha: Sorry that your sweep was a no go, we have to have some luck on Saturday, here's some sweep dust for us both :dust:



saraxx said:


> Ive just come back from midwife app - again bit of a waste of time, requested a sweep but my cervix was unfavourable? so no chance! she said definitley wont b in the next 24hrs, anyone no how quick your cervix can open? And ive now got my induction date for 4th August... OMG i hope i dont have to wait that long. :(

Bah, sorry you were unsuccessful, I was hoping to not get anywhere my induction date, but it is looming ever nearer. :wacko:



Designergrl said:


> Can you add me to the list? Not sure how I missed this thread! My due date is July 28, and doctor says it's "likely" a girl. Thanks!

Welcome, Designergrl, don't know how you missed us, but lovely to have you on board! :thumbup:



x_Kiirsty_x said:


> Thanks hun, so do I!!
> 
> I erm... put it on size 1 and didn't quite realise how small it was lol x

I thought you were whispering! :haha: you know, not wanting to boast about your symptoms! Sounds promising, lets hope this is it!


----------



## mightyspu

So, after having some pain a few months ago, I went to the doctors and they ruled out SPD. Today I went and he said "have you heard of SPD?" :haha: so apparently I have SPD, but have been putting it down to my old war wound..... And there is bugger all they can do about it.


----------



## merlotgirl

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in while I have a minute, really should change that ticker!!

Come on July babies!! Get a move on!! I'm so sorry to see that you're still there wannabubba and mightyspu!! Tell those babies to get a wriggle on so mummies can meet you!!

Not too sure where to post these days lol

Janidog- sounds exactly like the way mine started Hun- went into regular labour about 24 hrs after the waters went and ended up taking 45 hrs to deliver after the waters went... really hope you don't have to go that long too- it was hell on earth by the end as I was so exhausted. Thinking of you x


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

:blush: worth a try though ;) lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh Spu -hope your not too sore with it - 

xx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks, It's ok as long as I don't move! :haha:


----------



## MRSTJ

Hello ladies im back, 48 hours after having a c section. So glad to be home with my baby girl called Keira, born on the 20th july weighing 8lb 3oz.

I hope you are all well, will try and catch up with how everyone is doing soon xx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats MrsTJ!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Thanks, It's ok as long as I don't move! :haha:

lol :haha: you and me both hun :haha:

Joys of pregnancy!!

It's a bit late to be seeing physio now for you but here's some tips to help prevent further pain and damage and will be still worthwhile seeing a physio post birth as there are good post natal exercises that you really need to do to help things heal properly and hopefully prevent it in subsequent pregnancies. I didn't have any post baby physio last baby - it wasn't greatly recognised back then and I think that has not helped this time and why I have been so bad this time with it.

*Go up stairs one at a time -baby steps ,first foot (with least pain) then other foot up to meet it.
*Sit down to put on shoes, socks ,knickers etc.
*Never stand on one foot
*Dont hoover, push shopping trolleys etc
*Dont cross legs
*Get into / out of car with knees together - ladylike , like we do always anyway haha :haha::haha:
* sleep with pillow between knees to try and keep pelvis aligned
*Try to sit in an upright chair -like a dining chair with back support; rolling up a towel and placing it into your lumbar region to give good posture.
*Roll onto you side to edge of bed to try and help getting out of bed

I use satin-like sheets on my bed and wear a satin nighti/ pj's as the materials slide well together and can help with bed mobility - not much tbh- it's still excrutiating in bed but helps a bit. Turn under, rather than over in bed; or if this is impossible clutch buttocks whilst rolling onto side.

I take regular paracetemol and occassional codeine for pain -but spk to midwife or GP about this. Heated wheatpacks are a god send - dont use directly on bump but on lower back or I use mine a lot in between my legs lol -just watch you dont burn your delicate bits Ouch!!! Water is great too- hence my great desire for awater birth - getting in the bath, NOT so much fun though
.
TENS machines can be used too -but I havent felt it benefitted me at all - my pain is symphus pubis -really central and radiating down thighs and across front of hips whereas a lot of ppl suffer more backache. 

Write SPD SUFFERER on your birth plan -make sure the health professionals looking after you know and dont try to make you move in any way or position that will cause greater pain. Bilateral movements of legs, no putting your feet on midwifes hips etc.

Sorry - rambled on a bit there hun -hope you are okay!!

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

MRSTJ said:


> Hello ladies im back, 48 hours after having a c section. So glad to be home with my baby girl called Keira, born on the 20th july weighing 8lb 3oz.
> 
> I hope you are all well, will try and catch up with how everyone is doing soon xx

Congrats hun -Keira is a lovely name. Well done to you, hope you are recovering well. xxx :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats MrsTJ :thumbup:

I am sorry to hear about the SPD MightySpu! I have been suffering with it since 28 weeks and some days it really sucks, although I think I have been fairly lucky as some people seem to be so bad they're on crutches/in a wheelchair, etc. Although - I have heard that because the SPD is caused by the softening of the ligaments, etc. it can actually help with making labour a bit smoother - that's what I am hoping anyway!!!


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks ladies! And those guidelines are wicked thanks Wannabubba! There are things I already do (like sitting down for pants etc, I can't reach my feet otherwise! :haha:) I have issues with keeping my knees together getting in my car as my legs are so short I smack them on the steering wheel! luckily I don't really go anywhere at the moment.
Will oddly miss hoovering though..... I doubt DH will really do the job up to my standards! :rofl:


----------



## wannabubba#4

bunnyg82 said:


> Congrats MrsTJ :thumbup:
> 
> I am sorry to hear about the SPD MightySpu! I have been suffering with it since 28 weeks and some days it really sucks, although I think I have been fairly lucky as some people seem to be so bad they're on crutches/in a wheelchair, etc. Although - I have heard that because the SPD is caused by the softening of the ligaments, etc. it can actually help with making labour a bit smoother - that's what I am hoping anyway!!!

Well - my last labour, second stage was less than 10 mins, dont know i that was down to my spd or the RLT - but either way we were delighted haha -arrived at the CMU at 07:50, into an eamination room, already 10cms lol- waters broken for me and a few pushes and he was out - brill!!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Congrats MrsTJ!! xx


----------



## crossroads

Is Spu still here?? Wow!


----------



## mightyspu

Yup, still here! although as Thread Mother, I will be here until all the babies are born! How's motherhood CR?


----------



## workaholic

Hi ladies, just a quick (one handed) post to let you know that i had my baby boy called Samuel Frederick on the 15th July at 3.18am by emergency c-section following induction. he weighed 8lb 10. I'll post a full birth story soon, but at the moment he's feeding none stop and only have one hand free!

Labour dust to all those still waiting. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabubba#4

workaholic said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick (one handed) post to let you know that i had my baby boy called Samuel Frederick on the 15th July at 3.18am by emergency c-section following induction. he weighed 8lb 10. I'll post a full birth story soon, but at the moment he's feeding none stop and only have one hand free!
> 
> Labour dust to all those still waiting. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Many congrats workaholic -hope you are recovering well from yor c-section and that you are enjoying getting to know your little boy.

Well done mummy!!! :happydance:

xx :hugs: xx


----------



## saraxx

wannabubba you not having any signs yet>


----------



## Janidog

Well i feel like i just want to give up now :cry: contractions went to 15mins and now gone again, im now just waiting until tomorrow night when they can induce me as this baby does not want to come out naturally. I might ask hubby to drain the pool and just pack it away cause its depressing me seeing it up when im not even going to use it now :cry: 

Im well and truly fed up :nope:


----------



## mightyspu

so sorry Janidog, how disheartening. I really thought this was it for you! Oh come on Baby! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bunnyg82

Workaholic - congratulations :D

Janidog, I am sorry it's going on, I really hope it doesn't get to the point you need induction xx


----------



## nicholatmn

crossroads said:


> Is Spu still here?? Wow!

Hey hun, are you going to post any photos of your LO? I'd love to see her!! :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -
Well Sara -nope still no signs at all -am praying that Saturdays sweep does something. Any twinges with you hun? When was your EDD?

Janidog -so hoping that things happen for you over the next few hours hun - It really is disappointing, planning the whole home water birth and getting to this stage ,I really do feel your pain -sorry I know I have a few more days still to go. Maybe your mw's could monitor you for another day -maybe worth asking? -as long as you and bubs are both healthy I mean. xxx

Another day nearly over -can hardly believe I will be 10 days over tomorrow -10 WHOLE DAYS!!!! Back when my other children were born, this was the maximum they allowed you to go over before induction. OMG- 10 days late -come on baby xxx


----------



## nineena

Evening ladies wow cant believe so many of you are still here but congrats to all the new mummies and hope those still waiting wont have to wait much longer.

We've still not gout Ella home, looks like she's going to need more surgery and is back in surgical hospital but apart from that is doing really well hugs xxx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

nineena said:


> Evening ladies wow cant believe so many of you are still here but congrats to all the new mummies and hope those still waiting wont have to wait much longer.
> 
> We've still not gout Ella home, looks like she's going to need more surgery and is back in surgical hospital but apart from that is doing really well hugs xxx

Sorry to hear that hun. I'm sure she'll be fine :) x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Congrats to the new mummies, sorry your suffering with SPD spu, mines playing up today, im under strict orders to rest today off DH not to kick of labour, so today i dont want to give birth (OH has a wedding to DJ at later) ive got up my pelvis is aching and sore and the slightest thing is kicking off the braxtons. watch LO be an awkward little spud and want to come today.


----------



## LukeandJo

Designergrl said:


> Can you add me to the list? Not sure how I missed this thread! My due date is July 28, and doctor says it's "likely" a girl. Thanks!

Welcome to Club 28!
We are due 28th as well!


----------



## bunnyg82

nineena said:


> We've still not gout Ella home, looks like she's going to need more surgery and is back in surgical hospital but apart from that is doing really well hugs xxx

Awww glad she's doing well, hope you get her home soon!

Well I have the midwife this morning, really really hoping she gives me a sweep. I think my bouncing has done some good as I am pretty sure he has dropped by a fair bit... we'll see what the midwife says! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Ladies -still here, 10 days overdue!! - not a twinge!

Nineena -sorry to hear about Ella hun, hope you get her home soon xxx

Bunny -fx'd for a sweep today and a baby shortly afterwards lol -good luck hun xx

Tudor Rose -be just typical of baby did decide to come on the only evening you'd rather s/he didn't lol haha -who's your back up birth partner? I never had a back up as it was going to be hubby and that was it -then he damaged his trapezoid muscle and trapped a nerve a few weeks ago and was either in agony or totally spaced out on his meds that I had to quickly re-evaluate lol. I asked one of my sisters -couldn't bear my mother flapping about and acting all mother hen haha.

Any twinges, waters going etc for anyone else yet? 

Luke -when does Jo finish for maternity leave? Surely not still working now??

xxx


----------



## bungle

1day til due date!! I wonder if she'll make an appearance or if she's planning on being fashionably late?!?
Looks like i might be going to buy a car today - I wonder if they'll let me test drive!!!!! Lol!!! I'm done with the hanging around waiting for it to start, maybe if I just get on she'll surprise us all and make an appearance?!? We'll see.....


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> 1day til due date!! I wonder if she'll make an appearance or if she's planning on being fashionably late?!?
> Looks like i might be going to buy a car today - I wonder if they'll let me test drive!!!!! Lol!!! I'm done with the hanging around waiting for it to start, maybe if I just get on she'll surprise us all and make an appearance?!? We'll see.....

Good Luck hun ,with baby and car shopping - exciting times 

Maybe a plastic sheet on your seat if you do test drive lol -just in case haha

xx


----------



## bungle

Wannabubba you must have a 5* womb - there's no other explanation: you've made it too cosy for LO in there!!! ;-) have they said anything about how big bubs is now? X


----------



## bungle

wannabubba#4 said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 1day til due date!! I wonder if she'll make an appearance or if she's planning on being fashionably late?!?
> Looks like i might be going to buy a car today - I wonder if they'll let me test drive!!!!! Lol!!! I'm done with the hanging around waiting for it to start, maybe if I just get on she'll surprise us all and make an appearance?!? We'll see.....
> 
> Good Luck hun ,with baby and car shopping - exciting times
> 
> Maybe a plastic sheet on your seat if you do test drive lol -just in case haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Funny u should say that, I was thinking exactly the same thing! Although how do u think they'll react when I rock up with my bin bags and towels ready to do my test drive?!?!? LMAO!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> Wannabubba you must have a 5* womb - there's no other explanation: you've made it too cosy for LO in there!!! ;-) have they said anything about how big bubs is now? X

Nope :nope: lol -all the usual rubbish ' oh good size baby' until they see my worried face lol then 'well your other babies weren't huge so no reason to think this one will be either ' lol God I hope not, I want a newborn not a toddler haha.

My other three were 7lb 8 (40w), 7lb 14 (41w) and 7lb 4 (39w) so hope they are right.

xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Morning, I had a dream that it was Wannabubba's turn, but I see maybe not! This baby of mine is really keeping his public waiting, apparently husbands of ladies off the forum are asking where he is! I hope we have some more births today!

Ooh, while I am here, I have only enough RLT bags to take me to the 24th, and I should be induced on the 28th, is it worth me buying more?


----------



## bungle

My MW has been very vague on the whole size issue too. I see some ladies in here have been told how big they're bubs is likely to be to the nearest pound! My MW just said that by the time LO makes an appearance she'll probably be about 7 or 8lbs. I think I couldve taken a stab at those estimates - surely that's just an average baby? She did say that she delivered a baby a couple of weeks ago who weighed 13lbs 4oz - can you imagine!!! That's a very big baby indeed! Don't get me wrong we all want our babies to be gifted but I don't want to give birth to a person who can already walk!!!! Lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Morning, I had a dream that it was Wannabubba's turn, but I see maybe not! This baby of mine is really keeping his public waiting, apparently husbands of ladies off the forum are asking where he is! I hope we have some more births today!
> 
> Ooh, while I am here, I have only enough RLT bags to take me to the 24th, and I should be induced on the 28th, is it worth me buying more?

Morning Sue -I'd buy more tbh -they are great for afterwards too, to ensure your uterus contracts back down easily, reduces lochia etc and I dont know how quickly the effects leave the body but after taking them for weeks /months it would be a shame if you never got the full benefit when you need it xxx

Hopefully you'll not reach 28th anyway hun, but better to be safe just incase I say xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> My MW has been very vague on the whole size issue too. I see some ladies in here have been told how big they're bubs is likely to be to the nearest pound! My MW just said that by the time LO makes an appearance she'll probably be about 7 or 8lbs. I think I couldve taken a stab at those estimates - surely that's just an average baby? She did say that she delivered a baby a couple of weeks ago who weighed 13lbs 4oz - can you imagine!!! That's a very big baby indeed! Don't get me wrong we all want our babies to be gifted but I don't want to give birth to a person who can already walk!!!! Lol

Lol :haha::haha: OUCH!! That is a big baby haha

My youngest sis has two children and the first was only 6lb and her second was 10lb -OMG!!! No -one expected him to be so big, her bump was tiny too -so even with the mw saying about my other babies being average, I am still dubious!!! Some days all I feel is huge baby parts kicking out of me and he feels massive haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well I thought today was the start of the new star sign Leo, but have discovered its not til tomorrow -so my LO is waiting until then I think haha

And sweep booked for tomorrow too - c'mon little guy. Sure its a full moon on Monday -normally lots of babies born around a full moon too. HAHA -I remember saying this last month too haha 
Well he's gotta come sometime I s'pose xxxx


----------



## bungle

I think a cusp baby is different to a true Leo or cancerian too - he could have traits from either star sign. My familys full of Leo's - mostly women, so I know what to look out for: stubborn bunch usually ;-)


----------



## wannabubba#4

So tomorrow is a cusp baby or a true Leo then?? haha -Do I have to wait til Sunday to have a Leo haha?

My DD is cancer, my eldest DS is Leo -could be good if I get both best traits, but bloody hell if I get both worst haha

xx

DD and me Cancer
DH and DS2 Pisces
DS1 -ONLY Leo so far haha - so it evens things up a bit


----------



## bibswy

Hi.. I had my LO Charlie on the 19th. Beautiful baby boy! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

bibswy said:


> Hi.. I had my LO Charlie on the 19th. Beautiful baby boy! :happydance:

congrats hun- well done!! Hope you and Charlie are both doing well 

:hugs: xx


----------



## mightyspu

Yay, another boy! Congrats Bibswy!


----------



## MrsXYZ

I'm STILL waiting too! Had second sweep on Wednesday (at 41 weeks) and had a few niggles, but still no tightenings. Is this baby ever going to come out??! if all else fails am going in on Wedneasday to be induced, but really dont want to go down that route.

Head is 2/5 engaged, but baby is back to back which isnt great either!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsXYZ said:


> I'm STILL waiting too! Had second sweep on Wednesday (at 41 weeks) and had a few niggles, but still no tightenings. Is this baby ever going to come out??! if all else fails am going in on Wedneasday to be induced, but really dont want to go down that route.
> 
> Head is 2/5 engaged, but baby is back to back which isnt great either!

SO frustrating isn't it??? Come on babies hurry up xxx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Full moon on Monday...reckon that'll kick anyone off??


----------



## LukeandJo

We hope so! 
really want to meet "the bump" in person!
I was talking to it last night saying its much better out here than in the cramped womb.
So much love is waiting to be given........ didnt work.


----------



## mightyspu

So many things tried! Food, sex, bribery! Come on babies! 

Have just been sick, and like the daft that I am, am secretly excited!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mel+Bump said:


> Full moon on Monday...reckon that'll kick anyone off??

Lol -I remember saying the same last month haha :haha::haha:- well my induction is Tuesday, so if there's any truth in the tale that maternity hopsitlas are full aorund the time of the full moon then I am going to be so pissed if I dont get my induction beacuse of it haha

xx


----------



## henny

Janidog has now gone into hospital as she was still only 4cm, there is now evidence of meconium (sp). She is enjoying the gas and air :haha:


----------



## X.EMMA1984.X

Hi congrats to all the ladies who've had their babies.

Quick update to say i had my little girl lacey on 21 july weighing 8lb 1 oz after only 1hr 20 mins of labour!!!!!!

good luck to all those still waiting hope it happens for youall soon.xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Emma! 

Henny, please let Janidog know that we are rooting for her! Hope she will be cuddling her little one soon!


----------



## bunnyg82

mightyspu said:


> So many things tried! Food, sex, bribery! Come on babies!
> 
> Have just been sick, and like the daft that I am, am secretly excited!

:haha: I was sick this morning too and was secretly hoping that was a good sign!! 

I've just had a very disappointing appointment with the midwife as she said no to the sweep as "they're not really allowed to do them till 40 weeks" ffs it's only 2 days away, so she said that I could go to the children's centre next tuesday for one instead and to phone them up. So I did that and they're fully booked. So I rang my normal doc surgery to try and get in there and they have nothing till Friday :cry: I am gutted now. I could have accepted Tuesday but another week before I even get my first sweep seems so long away


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh bunny -that is so disappointing -especially when you read about other ppl getting them at 38 -39 weeks etc :hugs::hugs:

Is there nowhere else you can get a sweep done? My mw's only have one afternoon appt system where I am(which is always fully booked and would have meant only 1 sweep for me since reaching 40w too) but I have been attending my local CMU for sweeps (or attempts at least as they mhaven't been so good so far) -one attempt at 40+1 - baby too high; had one at 40+6 -successful sweep but did not work regardless, third attempt yday -cervix unreachable/ couldn't be found haha and another booked for tomorrow 40+11.

Or can you ask for a home visit? - some of the ladies on here have had mw's do sweeps at home too. xxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

My hubby is trying to sort it out for me - bless him. I text him to tell him and he phoned me and I was just sobbing away! He said it wasn't good enough and so is ringing round everyone trying to sort something out - we'll see if he does. He phoned my normal midwife but she's off sick till at least 6th August so that's no good, so he's trying to get hold of the woman that I saw earlier to see if she can help! 

x


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Yup, still here! although as Thread Mother, I will be here until all the babies are born! How's motherhood CR?

It's going really well thanks :) She's such a bundle of joy. I'm thankful that she has taken to breastfeeding like a pro x


----------



## henny

Janidog has now got an epidural and is 5cm, so a slow progress but contractions are every 3 mins. baby will have to stay in hospital for 24hrs once he is born, to make sure he hasn't been affected by the meconium (sp?). Phew i think thats all about right :haha:


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi Girls.

Im back and just only had time to update as ive been busy busy busy so as im in on bed rest at the min and my sisters looking after bby i thought id update everyone.

I finally given birth to my daughter on Monday 19th July 2010 at 5.32am! My yelow bump turned pink much to my shock. We have named her "Aamena Rose" and she weighed 9lbs 7oz and is erfect in very way. 

I will update my birth story in the Third timester thread.

Thank you all for all ur support in the past couple of months and i will keep popping in to check on everyone and i wish all them mummys still waiting for a quick and happy labour! Sending lots labour dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia Marie was born July 21st at 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz and was 20 3/4 inches long. :cloud9:
(Orig. due date was July 18th)


----------



## Tudor Rose

wow these babies are coming now, congratulations ladies, well ive hardly done anything today to avoid anything bringing labour on roll on tomorrow. my carpet needs vaccuming the ironing needs doing, just going to have a dvd night with the kids tonight i think,

wannabubba my SIL is my back up birth partner. only until DH can get to me.


----------



## mightyspu

Hello ladies! 

Well I have been for a massive walk and I am knackered! am now taking it easy with a cup of rlt. (gack) I had to go out and get more, and a birthday pressie for my sister. I have also got some lavender oil, as some say that this may bring on labour. I got lavender oil as I can use this after the pregnancy for relaxation!

Congrats to Croc-O-Dile on the birth of your little girl and VIz1975, who sent me a PM to let me know that her boy has arrived!

Welcome back to Ladybug, good to see you, and thanks to henny for her Janidog updates! hope the labour progresses smoothly. 

Bunnyg, sorry you have been refused a sweep just yet, I would book myself in for the one next week, and then see if you can arrange one sooner. I had a sweep at home, so hopefully someone might be able to squeeze you in!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ladybug ,Croc-o-dile and VIz congrats to you all on our baby's births -hope everyone is enjoying motherhood and getting to know their little bundles of joy.

Going for my third RLT just now Spu haha -really am getting sick of it but gotta keep trying something haha. 

Still nothing from me, hoping the sweep works tomorrow -you too Spu; what time is yours at??? I have my appt at 2 pm- so baby by tea time please haha

WOW 83 confirmed babies with still a few mummy's MIA - and Aug babies are coming thick n fast too now, and also a couple of Septemebr stars I noticed also 


Good Luck everyone still waiting xxxx
xxx


----------



## mightyspu

3rd one down the hatch! I wait for it to cool down and then down it! RLT that is!

Sweep at 11:40 tomorrow. Hope it works, we are considering going to a friends BBQ tomorrow, so we'll see if I have any action!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> 3rd one down the hatch! I wait for it to cool down and then down it! RLT that is!
> 
> Sweep at 11:40 tomorrow. Hope it works, we are considering going to a friends BBQ tomorrow, so we'll see if I have any action!

Have a beer, put on some music and get up and jiggle jiggle, relaxed and swaying that will surely help your lil guy out haha - although NOT so easy with the spd hun xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

couldnt resist after a day of being made to sit down by DH as soon as he was out the door i cleaned the kitchen, the already clean bathroom, the kids playroom, the living room and the hallway. Just had a shower, now im chilling. the ironing is one thing that can wait til tomorrow. 
hope you sweep work for you wanna and spu. how you 2 are still sane is beyond me! hats of to you girls! hope i dont go too far over. 

when im busy cleaning etc i forget im overdue i feel like im going to be like this forever.


----------



## cherryglitter

Just thought i'd let you all know im home. Will update with the gory details when im not so tired lol!
I hope you're all nearly popping and taking care of yourselves.

I went from 3cms to 8cms in 20 minutes. So if you feel like pushing, get them to check you lol! xxxxxxx


----------



## saraxx

Tudor Rose said:


> couldnt resist after a day of being made to sit down by DH as soon as he was out the door i cleaned the kitchen, the already clean bathroom, the kids playroom, the living room and the hallway. Just had a shower, now im chilling. the ironing is one thing that can wait til tomorrow.
> hope you sweep work for you wanna and spu. how you 2 are still sane is beyond me! hats of to you girls! hope i dont go too far over.
> 
> when im busy cleaning etc i forget im overdue i feel like im going to be like this forever.

Have you an induction date yet? As we are due the same day and ive got mine booked for 4th August x


----------



## Jem_x3

Can it be my turn next? :( lol


----------



## henny

Things aren't good for Janidog, baby is back to back, Janidogs blood pressure has dropped and she is being taken into theatre for an emergency c-section, she has asked to be put fully under :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

Jem_x3 said:


> Can it be my turn next? :( lol

Sorry mate, some of us are barely sane! :haha: there is a queue ya know! To be fair though, some people have not been waiting their turn, so whenever you pop, Pop!


----------



## mightyspu

henny said:


> Things aren't good for Janidog, baby is back to back, Janidogs blood pressure has dropped and she is being taken into theatre for an emergency c-section, she has asked to be put fully under :cry:

Oh poor Janidog, I hope she is ok. My thoughts are with her. :hugs:


----------



## kirstylm

Helooooo girls!!!
Well just wanted to say congrats to cherry glitter!
Also Janidog bless her my baby was back to back too hope she gets thru ok 
EVA is doing brilliantly she is the best behaved baby ever! 
She breastfeeding real well and sleeps good too. She never screams likead (yet) just a cute cry!
Hubby and are are completely smitten can't begin to describe the love!!!!!
Being a mum is amazing it makes u feel like that's ur meaning in life. Lovin it even if running on empty sleep!! 
Good luck girls - have I missed any new arrivals??
Hope u all deliver soon ladies xxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

kirstylm said:


> Helooooo girls!!!
> Well just wanted to say congrats to cherry glitter!
> Also Janidog bless her my baby was back to back too hope she gets thru ok
> EVA is doing brilliantly she is the best behaved baby ever!
> She breastfeeding real well and sleeps good too. She never screams likead (yet) just a cute cry!
> Hubby and are are completely smitten can't begin to describe the love!!!!!
> Being a mum is amazing it makes u feel like that's ur meaning in life. Lovin it even if running on empty sleep!!
> Good luck girls - have I missed any new arrivals??
> Hope u all deliver soon ladies xxxxxx

This post makes me realise why I am doing this, you sound so much in love Kirsty, can't wait to get there too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> Helooooo girls!!!
> Well just wanted to say congrats to cherry glitter!
> Also Janidog bless her my baby was back to back too hope she gets thru ok
> EVA is doing brilliantly she is the best behaved baby ever!
> She breastfeeding real well and sleeps good too. She never screams likead (yet) just a cute cry!
> Hubby and are are completely smitten can't begin to describe the love!!!!!
> Being a mum is amazing it makes u feel like that's ur meaning in life. Lovin it even if running on empty sleep!!
> Good luck girls - have I missed any new arrivals??
> Hope u all deliver soon ladies xxxxxx
> 
> This post makes me realise why I am doing this, you sound so much in love Kirsty, can't wait to get there too!Click to expand...

Totally agree with Spu on this - thanks Kirsty -really made my evening reading how excited you are to be a mummy :hugs::hugs: Glad you sound like you are really enjoying Eva

Cherry many congrats hun - I am sure I said it before too, but iincase you missed it -Well done babe yay!! Hope you and Jake are both well.
And as I am heading that way myself lol :haha::haha: was he worth the extra long wait ?? LOL :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Poor Janidog -Hope she is doing okay ,poor love!! Thinking of her- what a rough time she has had. Why do you think some ppl labour much more easily than others???? :shrug::shrug: It's so unfair!! Hugs and love to you Amanda xx :hugs: xx

Hope all July mummies ,bumps n babies are well this evening. xxx


----------



## kirstylm

Aww thx guys but it's all true! 

Glad I made ur evenings and the long wait more worth it just hope it's not too much longer for u guys!! 

I'll say one thing I know Eva was only 6 days over but I'm
sure it's made a difference, she so so so alert! Even when she cMe
out her eyes were wide open clocking everything withing the first 5 mins! Was amazing to see! 

So over babies have advantages or the wait definately!!


----------



## shortie1990

Evening Ladies, thought i'd pop in to see how you're all doing :)

hope you're not waitin around much longer!

I can't beleive my LO is two weeks old tomorrow! how its flowwnnn by!! but two weeks pregnant seemed like forever! haha

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

shortie1990 said:


> Evening Ladies, thought i'd pop in to see how you're all doing :)
> 
> hope you're not waitin around much longer!
> 
> I can't beleive my LO is two weeks old tomorrow! how its flowwnnn by!! but two weeks pregnant seemed like forever! haha
> 
> xx

Your right lol -time has ... gone ... so ...... slow - ly ................. the ........................ past ...................... few .............. w-...... e-........ e- ........ k- ......... s ........... haha :haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

My god Shortie, is she that old already? Feels like only minutes ago we were cheering you on when you finally went into labour!


----------



## henny

Janidog has finally had baby Sebastian at 19:42pm weighing in at just over 8lbs :happydance: Janidog was still in theatre when i last heard but im sure she is doing fine. Im sooooooooo relieved for her and he is soooooooo gorgeous :cloud9:
Thank you for all your support ladies and congrats on your deliveries :flower: and lots of :dust: to get all the over due ladies going into labour.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Janidog, wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## bungle

Huge congrats to janidog!!! My turn now pretty pretty please! :-D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Janidog -hope you are recovering well hun thinking of you xxx

Thanks Henny xx


----------



## bunnyg82

Awww poor Janidog - but so glad her little boy is finally here, safe and sound x


----------



## bungle

Happy due date to me!!!! 
Can't forsee anything happening though - just another dull day methinks :-(


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> Happy due date to me!!!!
> Can't forsee anything happening though - just another dull day methinks :-(

Happy due date hun :happydance::happydance:-hope you'l be one of the 5% who DO go on their EDD!

If not, hope your wait isn't too long now!! Any twinges or anyhting at all ???

:hugs:

Well, 11 Days OVER- I am seriously running out of time for my home birth now. Please please please let my sweep do something today. Dont see it happening though :cry::cry: -Have been DTD every night (bloody spd is killling but hey ho -want this baby out haha) and tbh, that really does seem to be the best way to get labour moving, if its going to happen and not even a contraction or a painful BH or anything :cry::cry:

With my last pregnancy, every time we DTD in the week leading up to my son being born, I'd go into a cycle of very painful BH for hours - am sure now that my body ISN'T going to labour - maybe can't :shrug::shrug:.

I am SO SCARED of getting a c-section- I even cried gettimg my ears pierced lol -big baby I am :cry::cry::cry:, have never had an operation, never even broken a bone or been in hospital (other than delivering my babies lol and working there for 19 yrs haha)

Sorry bungle - Only came on to wish you well ,and ends up self pitying ramble again xxx hugs xxx to you hun -hope it happens soon xxxx

Good Luck for today Spu- be thinking of you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Wannabubba, I have a feeling our sweeps WILL do something! I am going to stay as active as possible after mine, and we are going to a bbq afterwards (weather permitting) and I am going to straighten my hair and wear my prettiest marquee! You will have your baby soon. I bet he will take us all by surprise and you will get your home birth!

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im sorry this is becoming so stressful for you wannabubba :( Ive heard that sweeps are most effective after 40+10 so lets keep all our fingers crossed this works for you! :)

Im 3 days overdue today. Going to get my nail done today as a treat to take my mind off it and gave myself a pedicure last night, just incase I did go into labour (gota have good feet lol). x


----------



## Tudor Rose

congrats Janidog hope you recover quickly!

nice to hear from you kirsty and shortie glad alls well

just had a text off my mum, my parents are planning on visiting next week :( i usually visit them, they are very particular about hygiene etc, i mean my home is clean and tidy as it can be with 2 kids age 5 and 6, but i always feel it isnt good enough so i willbe going round with the bleach and carpet cleaner once they give me a day they are coming.

had an awful night last night, had a horrible dragging throbbing pain in my lower back with really tight braxtons. and i had run out of paracetamols :( my back isnt as bad today but bump feels different and tender. hope baby isnt going to be much longer.


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Tudor Rose, I don't envy you the clean police, it's the least you want to worry about is it? I'm sure your home will be fine, next week you will have a baby for them to coo at instead. I hope the tender bump eases, would a bath help?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Okay -pity party OVER lol 
Just had a huge hug with DH - He always seems to be anle to say just the right things to make me feel better.

So sweep today -IT IS GOING TO WORK!!!!! and baby by tomorrow evening -that's me and you Spu ,and Tudor Rose -know you dont have a sweep today but you could always make it a hat trick lol -sounds like you are at least gearing up for having a baby soon and this feels like a good weekend to be having babies (especiallly since mum n dad will not care about the house net week if there's a baby to coo over xx) lol


XXX Good Luck girlies xxxx

I am off for a bath, then going to bounce bounce bounce on my ball -get my bloody cervix to where its reachable haha -kids are off to the cinema (joys of having a 16y.o), me and DH going for my sweep ,so baby could be here by the time they return haha

Can always hope can't I?? haha 


xxxxxx


----------



## emsiee

cherryglitter said:


> Just thought i'd let you all know im home. Will update with the gory details when im not so tired lol!
> I hope you're all nearly popping and taking care of yourselves.
> 
> I went from 3cms to 8cms in 20 minutes. So if you feel like pushing, get them to check you lol! xxxxxxx

Congrats! :hugs:

I went from 6cm to fully dilated in an hour and told the MW i had pressure down there......she just shrugged it off and wondered why Jessicas HB was decelarating......she was waiting to be born!!!

Hope everyone else isnt kept waiting tooooo long now...x


----------



## Jem_x3

Happy due date to me too :D Not that I feel any different :'( Think I'm going to be joining the ones who have gone a little insane soon ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Officially having a Leo baby now ladies -- my last Leo baby (DS1) was such a good baby haha, hope it's a Leo trait :winkwink::winkwink:

ttfn, will let you all know how it goes at sweep, or even better let you all know I am in labour

xx :hugs:


----------



## bungle

Well I think I've had a few cramps in the bottom of my pelvis and I don't think it's just LO wriggling around but it's very early days. But I haven't had my plug or anything like that so things would have to start happening very very quickly for her to be born today on her due date....
Wishing u lots of luck wanna - still keeping my fingers crossed that you get ur home birth! Xx


----------



## bungle

And wanna I think we'd ALL agree that if you want to feel sorry for yourself, stamp your feet and generally have a tantrum you have absolutely every right to! I'll miss u once ur gone though :-( xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

wannabubba#4 said:


> Officially having a Leo baby now ladies -- my last Leo baby (DS1) was such a good baby haha, hope it's a Leo trait :winkwink::winkwink:
> :

oh i hope this one follows suit then and is a good baby!:thumbup:

Good luck with your sweeps ladies, im waiting for asda deliver my shopping then im going to leave DH in charge and go for a lie down.

SPU i would get a bath but im too exhausted right now, but i will have one later.


----------



## bunnyg82

Yep, Leo baby here too then! Was kinda hoping for a crab, just because me and hubby are crabs - but will probably be better not to have too many crabs in one household! haha!!

Wanna, lots of luck, really hope it does the trick and you can report back your labour news! 

Fingers crossed Bungle that the feelings you are having are the start of things to come!

Well I am a happy bunny this morning! Following yesterday's sweep refusal and subsequent troubles getting an appointment for early next week for one, the community midwife phoned me this morning and said that as long as she doesn't get called out tonight, she will pop round tomorrow to give me one! So happy! And I've seen this one once before when the midwife was off sick and she's sooooo lovely, so I will feel a lot more comfortable with her doing it! :) x


----------



## bungle

Thanks bunny!! I'm not feeling overly confident but I really do hope it is :-D


----------



## mightyspu

Brilliant news bunnyg!

Well, last sweep today and she was rather vigourous! but I have just lost my plug! hurrah! Now Wannabubba, I have every faith that yours is going to go well! Come on babies!


----------



## henny

Janidog is doing well and baby sebastion is lovely, both will hopefully go home on monday, they are on antibiotics at the mo :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks for the updates Henny, am so pleased they are ok, please give her my best! looking forward to "seeing" her soon.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Great news Spu - come on baby!!!!

Hope mine goes as well - hope they can at least find my cervix this time lol

Posiitve thoughts- I WILL be having my baby this weekend lol -who's with me ???

C'mon ladies - lets make this a weekend to remember -how many babies can we pop out at the same time haha.

We are heading out in 10 mins ,need to pop to the shop, going to buy a sandwich and cake in Gregg's for lunch and then off to the CMU; then home for some DTD haha

Have fun at your BBQ Spu and mind keep us updated if anything happens xxxx

xxx


----------



## mightyspu

*chanting* WE WILL HAVE BABIES THIS WEEKEND!!!

Good luck wannabubba!


----------



## scrummy mummy

my princess arrived on her due date - 23rd :happydance::happydance: xxx good luck to the rest of the july mummys xx


----------



## bungle

Congratulations scrummy mummy! How did it start? Did you know that was going to be the day? I need some hope to cling onto ;-)


----------



## bungle

Just read ur story - there's hope for me yet! ;-)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats scrummy mummy -well done hun xxxxx

Been for my sweep - managed to locate my cervix this time so thats good but same as Monday - -2 station, 2-3 cm dilated, soft and cervic mid anterior with bulging membranes -mw on Monday seemed really hopeful about it all, but today the mw was like oh well, no change from Monday- he'll come when he's ready or Tues!!!

C'mon lil baby - WE WILL HAVE A BABY THIS WEEKEND!!!!

Lol xxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Scrummy Mummy :)

Fingers crossed for lots of July babies being born this weekend :D x


----------



## mummylea

I was due on the 20th but being induced on tuesday (27th)


----------



## xdaniellexpx

r u still all here :O my lo is nealy 4 weeks old:O

cumon babies :dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## mightyspu

mummylea said:


> I was due on the 20th but being induced on tuesday (27th)

Have added you to the list, welcome! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## mightyspu

Hi all, feeling quite crampy and under my bump is quite tender. Am not getting my hopes up but am pleased things appear to be moving in the right direction!

Congrats Scrummymummy!


----------



## Embo

I had a little girl on Friday 23rd of July at 19.15 weighing 7lbs 11oz, her name is Imogen!


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Embo! You were the first person to comment when I started the 2nd tri list! Yellow bump turned pink then!


----------



## pinklizzy

Hi girls, just sneaking in here to say that I went to visit Kirsty and baby Eva this afternoon and she is totally gorgeous! :cloud9: 
Kirsty is so chilled and relaxed as a mummy-I hope I can be like that when my LO is here! 
Running back off to 2nd tri now....


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks pinklizzy, enjoy 2nd tri! I'm sure you will also be a natural when you get to our stage!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Spu -woohoo for losing plug hun - I am STILL hopeful lol although nothing happening really -I am achey (below bump, inner thighs mainly) but the mw wasn't very gentle with my spd and pushed really hard down on my pelvic bone -once when just checking fundal height ffs!!! and then when doing the sweep she made me push past my pain free gap and I think she has hurt me more due to that than the sweep- but at the time I was just desperate to have a successful sweep lol so I just let her persevere haha. Hope she is NOT on when I do go into labour this weekend (PMA haha) as she is the first mw I really have not liked very much; and she was very negative and a bit mean.

Congrats Embo -yay for another July baby girl - hope all went well and you are enjoying your gorgeous princess.

xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Ouch! I hope she's not on duty when you go as well! I have a tender bump as well, just underneath though, don't know if that is a good thing or not!


----------



## wannabubba#4

mightyspu said:


> Ouch! I hope she's not on duty when you go as well! I have a tender bump as well, just underneath though, don't know if that is a good thing or not!

PMA PMA -IT IS a good thing hun -lets keep the postive vibes going - babies this weekend pretty please Mr Stork!!!!

xx :hugs:


----------



## mummylea

mightyspu said:


> mummylea said:
> 
> 
> I was due on the 20th but being induced on tuesday (27th)
> 
> Have added you to the list, welcome! Do you know what you are having?Click to expand...


im having a girl x naming her ruby


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Hi all,
I'm still here and looks as though induction on Tuesday will be definate lol.

Congrats to all who have there LO's xx


----------



## mightyspu

mummylea said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylea said:
> 
> 
> I was due on the 20th but being induced on tuesday (27th)
> 
> Have added you to the list, welcome! Do you know what you are having?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im having a girl x naming her rubyClick to expand...

done! How is pregnancy treating you?


----------



## crossroads

Spu - cramp is good! It all starts with cramp.In fact I was having regular contractions and all I could feel was period cramp.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome to mummylea

And me too kirsty for induction Tues -at least we dont have long to wait now; even if it's not how we'd prefer things to go hun xxxx

Although - join us on the PMA trail -We WILL have babies this weekend lol 

xx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Wannabubba#4 thought you would of beaten me to it by now lol. x


----------



## wannabubba#4

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> Wannabubba#4 thought you would of beaten me to it by now lol. x

Had another sweep today but nothing happening yet!!! 
Still time and with a full moon looming - maybe we'll all have babies this weekend lol :haha::haha:

Here's hoping xxx


----------



## mummylea

mightyspu said:


> mummylea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummylea said:
> 
> 
> I was due on the 20th but being induced on tuesday (27th)
> 
> Have added you to the list, welcome! Do you know what you are having?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im having a girl x naming her rubyClick to expand...
> 
> done! How is pregnancy treating you?Click to expand...


not good lol, been having contractions on and off since 35 weeks been havin constant back and pelvis pain and leg cramps and they still let get me overdue before deciding to do something!!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Lol well all the 'signs' i was getting have completly gone!!
Keep getting a few tightnings but thats it, don't feel pregnant no more, just fat!! lol

Fingers crossed the sweep worked for you and that you'll be holding your little one before Monday lol x


----------



## bungle

Wow today's been an emotional rollercoaster - started day well feeling jolly and upbeat, crashed at lunchtime and ended up sobbing for no particular reason, went to pizza hut to cheer myself up and ate far too much :-D came home and had a 2hr snooze and now feel somewhere in between jolly and miserable...


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Awww bungle :( hope you feel better soon hun 
although, just the pizza hut would of made me happy lol


----------



## bungle

Thanks Kiirsty! I take my hat off to all you ladies who have gone way overdue - today is my due date and already I've had enough! Agreed on the pizza hut front - wish I could go back now for the ice cream factory!!! Lol! If I could just see my plug or experience BH or something then I'd know I was on the right track but apart from a few twinges I've had NOTHING!!!! I'm going to purchase an exercise ball tomoro if I still feel like this...sometgings gotta work and at this point in the game I'll try anything!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

TMI ALERT::

Had a bloody show- know thats nothing really bt at least it's SOMETHING haha and having regular BH at the mo

xx


----------



## bungle

wannabubba#4 said:


> TMI ALERT::
> 
> Had a bloody show- know thats nothing really bt at least it's SOMETING haha and having regular BH at the mo
> 
> xx

Yippee!!!!!! Sounds like progress to me! Well done Hun, let's hope it carries on progressing for you x


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> TMI ALERT::
> 
> Had a bloody show- know thats nothing really bt at least it's SOMETING haha and having regular BH at the mo
> 
> xx
> 
> Yippee!!!!!! Sounds like progress to me! Well done Hun, let's hope it carries on progressing for you xClick to expand...

Thanks bungle -know I need to go to sleep incase it does become real but scared to go to sleep incase it all stops too haha :haha::haha:

poor DH is getting his hopes up too -hope its not in vain. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xx :hugs:

P.S Sitting bouncing on my exercise ball as we spk - would definitely recommend them -mine's is just a cheapy from Argos -cost £6 or something xx


----------



## emerald78

wannabubba#4 said:


> TMI ALERT::
> 
> Had a bloody show- know thats nothing really bt at least it's SOMETHING haha and having regular BH at the mo
> 
> xx

Good luck. I hope its happening!!!


----------



## bungle

Ooh £6 that's good! Less than I expected actually so unless it all kicks off tonight I'll definitely be heading there in the morning. Thanks for the tip ;-)
And of course - good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

hi girls how are you?

im fed up lack of sleep, braxtons are painful with awful backpain too. but they are irregular been happening all night every half an hour or so! so im snappy, tired and in pain, too pain killers had a bath lay down nothing works!


----------



## mightyspu

Grrrr. Was having strong contractions last night. Went to bed to get rest and what happened? Fell asleep and nothing more? Dh got all excited. Feel bad now for getting his hopes up. And I believe my plug is still coming away, I now have greenish mucus. Is this ok?


----------



## bungle

LO is now officially late for the party. And so it begins....!


----------



## mightyspu

Am going to get checked out at the hospital as, being colourblind, I can't tell the colour of my own discharge. Green = bad. Am sure it's nothing, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## bungle

Ooh good luck mightyspu - hope everything is ok! Is it green green or a dark yellow? X


----------



## Tudor Rose

Good luck spu! i had painful contractons last night to, they kept waking me up.
welcome to the overdue club bungle!

where is wannabubba this morning???? Hopefully in labour! :)
we have decided take the kids for a picnic later if the weather stays dry and go for a nice loooonnnnnnnnggggg walk. i never thought i.d be so fed up of being pregnant, DH FB status made me laugh it said " --------- --------- is looking to buy his son a bike for his birthday and is thinking of buying one for Leyla as she will be 4 by the time she decides come out :/".

i said believe me no-one is more fed up than me!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Tutor rose I feel your pain. 4 days over as well. Although Im not finding it as bad as I thought. Im pampering myself each day lol. Pedicure friday, nails painted yesterday, hair dyed today. Havnt worked out whats for tomorrow yet :) I deffinatly advise it!

Ive given up with long walks. They just make me tired and dont seem to be doing sod all! Really hoping wannabubba in is labour or had her baby!!!! x


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone - well it looks like I will be joining all the overdue July babies - think I am gonna end up with an August baby by the sounds of it! 

Well the midwife has just been to do the sweep. She said she hardly managed to sweep at all though as the cervix was so far back and is completely closed. She said I will almost definitely make my appointment next Friday for a second sweep! I feel a bit depressed! And bloody hell that was not a comfortable procedure! Not that I was expecting it to be, but when she explained it she said how she'd gently sweep around the cervix, etc. She didn't explain how she'd ram her fingers up towards my cervix! Bloody hell that was a bit of a shock! 

She's said that me and hubby need to have lots of :sex: she said we can try all the other things but the only thing that's been proven is that semen softens the cervix. So I guess that's our week planned!! I feel a bit violated to do it at the mo, but will have a nice bath and some loving later once I've cheered up a bit! 

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - well STILL here -12 days over; but at least only 2 to go and then I'll have my baby for sure.

I had regular crampy BH every 5- 10 mins for about 1-2 hrs last night, then they slowed to 20 -30 mins apart then nothing. Feel really bad for my DH too Spu, as he was getting so excited too. Slight bloody show last night, but was after having had a sweep and also DTD lol -so probably absolutely nothing!! Ate spicy mexican chicken for lunch and a whole pineapple too, as well as copioius amounts of RLT -So officailly NOTHING will work for me. :growlmad:

My spd is kiling me today ,horrid mw really hurt me yday -that 'll teach me to ask for a third sweep lol :haha::haha: So have had a bath, taken painkillers and am now attempting to keep even slightly mobile but it hurts!!:cry:

Oh well.

Tudor Rose - sound really promising hun ,hope at least one of us overdue ladies has a baby soon. :thumbup:

Welcome to the club bungle -I would like to say how nice and fun it is lol ...but then you've been through my 12 day overdue period with me haha -so you'd know I was being a bit leniant with the truth lol :haha:

Mel+bump- sounds like the best way to pass the time hun -good for you. 

Spu- hoping all goes well at the hospital today... you'll maybe even come home with a baby; wouldn't that be nice xxxx

Love to all July mummies,lazy bumps, and babies -cant believe its now the end of July and I am still pregnant. WOW would never have anticipated this back On Nov 5th when I got my BFP. Feel as though I have been pregnant forever xxxxx

p.s Full moon tonight / in morning at 01:40 - still hopeful!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning bunny -sorry your sweep didn't go so well - but tbh its not totally conclusive that you'll not just go spontaneously before next appt. My cervix was very favourable last Monday, then cervix was unreachable Thurs, and then favourable again yday -makes no sense to me at all. 

Hope you dont have a long wait on your hands hun but at the end of the day our babies will be here soon -ish and as long s they are healthy then that's all that matters eh???

Still, I do feel your disappointment xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Just realising I need to write a hospital birth plan now!!! And properly pack a labour bag!!! I have a bag of essential items in case or emergencies already packed but as it it becoming more likely I will need induced I'd better get on it I s'pose!!!

Any-one else feel t hey dont belong anywhere now?? Other than this thread and a bump thread I am part of (although everyone else in there is busy with babies now) I just dont belong.

xx


----------



## bungle

Couldn't agree with you more wanna - we've outgrown third tri :-( hence why I've been to Argos this morning to buy an exercise ball (thanks for the tip!) and I also bought pineapple juice and RLT!!!! I'm on a mission today and actually helps to think I'm doing something proactive....don't know how long that'll last though, I'll probably be sticking pins in the exercise ball in a couple of days time! Lol! Good luck on the bag packing - at least it'll give you something to do!
Is there anything particular I should be doing on the exercise ball ladies? Or is it just a matter of sitting and bouncing?
Xx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Afternoon all :wave:

Well, I thought atleast one of us would of had some luck & be in labour but obv. not lol.

Wannabubba - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

i thought the full moon was tomorrow not tonight! thats cheered me up a little i dont know why.

babies movements a mighty painful today i feel like shes gonna split my pelvis in 2. been getting period cramps and back ache again and strong braxtons im sure they settle soon as usual! i said to DH the braxtons get that strong and uncomfortable im worried what happened with my DS will happen again, (i didnt know i was in labour til i had a check and was told i was 10cm) 

i really thought you would be in labour wannabubba.

Bunnyg good luck with DTD ive give up on it now!

bungle i couldnt have the energy bounce on a ball the lack of sleep last night has done me in stupid braxton hicks :(


----------



## bungle

Do you know Tudor I don't think I've experienced Braxton Hicks at all throughout my pregnancy or if I have I've not been aware of them! I shouldn't complain but I'd like to know what they feel like. Infact I'd like to experience anything that would make me feel like I'm at the end. I said to OH last nite "she is going to come out isn't she? She's not just going to stay in there forever?" he laughed and said she has to come out at some point, which of course I know, but I sometimes feel like this is just going to go on and on and I'll never actually meet my bubs :-(


----------



## Mel+Bump

Yes! Completly feel like Im a bit lost at the moment. Im on another site and Ive given up posting on there now, as I seem to be the only one over due :( Everyone else is popping out babies left right and center. 

I deffinatly recommend the ball as well! Even though it makes me want to pee every 5 minutes. I used it over a few weeks and I think it helped make sure baby was nice and engaged :)

Fingers crossed for the full moon!!! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Tudor Rose said:


> i thought the full moon was tomorrow not tonight! thats cheered me up a little i dont know why.
> 
> babies movements a mighty painful today i feel like shes gonna split my pelvis in 2. been getting period cramps and back ache again and strong braxtons im sure they settle soon as usual! i said to DH the braxtons get that strong and uncomfortable im worried what happened with my DS will happen again, (i didnt know i was in labour til i had a check and was told i was 10cm)
> 
> i really thought you would be in labour wannabubba.
> 
> Bunnyg good luck with DTD ive give up on it now!
> 
> bungle i couldnt have the energy bounce on a ball the lack of sleep last night has done me in stupid braxton hicks :(

Yep the moon is officially at its fullest at 01:40 on 26th -so IS tomorrow technically but tonight haha -please please let there be some truth to it all!!! Unless it works for everyone else except me and then I find I can't get induced Tues due to busy meternity units haha

I'm gonna have to give up on DTD too- so sore today 

Bungle - everytime my contractions / BH slowed last night or decreased in intensity I rocked my pelvis from side to side on my ball and hey presto another one would come -kind of wishing I had never went to bed now!!!!

Anyone any plans for today? other than hopefully having babies haha

I am going to buy some bits n pieces for my labour bag, a b'day present for my neice -who' birthday is tomorrow and then just waiting, not-so-patiently on something happening

Anything from Spu- hope all is well xx 

xx


----------



## bungle

Plans for today? BOUNCING!!!!! Lol! Just call me tigger ;-) x


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ive already dyed and straightened my hair and once again fiddled around with things to get them ready for the baby. :)

Quick question...my mum is supposed to be my birthing partner with the FOB...but shes got a cold lol, just came on today...would she still be allowed do you think? x


----------



## LukeandJo

Curry tonight


----------



## mightyspu

Hello! Guess what I've got? No, not a baby. But I am having contractions every 10 minutes or so. Am currently in the bath, on my iPhone! Bath is good! I hope this is the start! 

Oh, and visit to the hospital was fine, baby's heart was beating quite quickly so I was monitored for 2 hours! Oh, and the mucus was red, so all fine there!


----------



## Tudor Rose

fingers crossed spu this is it for you! 
we were meant to be going for a picnic but DS (almost 5) fell asleep earlier (not like him) and hes woke up not so good, his temp is 38.1C so give him some calpol he is refusing food and drinks except water so we wont be going anywhere or doing anything. it DS birthday on 1st Aug and if i get induce the midwife said i will be when im term +12 and thats the 2nd Aug, i see the MW again on Tuesday, i dont know whether to have another sweep or not as they seem to be doing bugger all for everyone.

DH has told me go moon bathing tonight in a bid to see if i can get things started


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ill be having another sweep on tuesday. Mainly because I like to know whats going on down there. i think if I was just sat around waiting and not knowing if anything was happening then it'd drive me crazy! Might as well let um have a poke! lol. Although I have to say, I didnt find it bad at all having it done. I know some people hate them!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yep moon bathing for me too haha - dont care that its fullest at 01:40 - I'll be there !! C'mon big ol full moon -do your stuff !!!

Spu -oh hoping this is it hun - everything crossed for you xx And glad the hopsital visit went okay -were you contracting when you were up there too? How long has it been, how long are they lasting etc??? 
Exciting stuff Su !!!! Really excited for you -c'mon baby spu xxxx

Tudor rose - hope your lil boy is okay hun -poor wee tyke! xxx

Curry for me tonight too I think - but not in any attempt to get labour going -have given up on that now; nothing works for me anyway but just incase my baby isn't keen on it whilst I am breastfeeding,

Bounce bounce bounce, tigger (aka bungle lol) and sway sway sway - I found the swaying side to side really helped shift my lil guy down into my pelvis and increased my BH xxx


----------



## bungle

Just won 2 marks and spencers black nursing bras on eBay for £2.99 Inc postage! I figure even if they're only good for a little while or at bedtime they should do the trick! I do love a bargain! ;-)


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> Just won 2 marks and spencers black nursing bras on eBay for £2.99 Inc postage! I figure even if they're only good for a little while or at bedtime they should do the trick! I do love a bargain! ;-)

Me too- and that was a bargain - well done hun xxxx


----------



## bungle

I'm swaying! I'm swaying!!!!! Lol x


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> Spu -oh hoping this is it hun - everything crossed for you xx And glad the hopsital visit went okay -were you contracting when you were up there too? How long has it been, how long are they lasting etc???
> Exciting stuff Su !!!! Really excited for you -c'mon baby spu xxxx

Am out of the bath now, the contractions did start when I was being monitored, started off as painless bh, and towards the end were getting more painful. Probably started around 12:30, and last over a minute - well, if they don't, I am not counting them! They have eased since 14:00ish because I took paracetamol and had my bath, early days I know as they could go away all together, but it's better than nothing. 

I hope things get moving for you soon!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im swayingin my chair now lol. period pains are back again after an hour and half break. wish my body would make up its mind.
Spu- its not early days lol your over!


----------



## mightyspu

come on Tudor Rose's body give us some action! 

And no, I suppose 40+11 is not early days at all! but we know what I am like, knowing me this is just really painful gas!

Bungle - I also found rocking backwards and forwards was good to get the bh going, and also lieing over the ball on my belly, though that one was not as comfortable!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

fingers crossed!!1 x


----------



## bungle

Am I the only one whose baby is just constantly on the move, pretty much all day long and her movements are really quite painful???? I hear of the rest of you talk about BH but is anybody else being physically beaten up all day long by their unborn child??


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

He used to always be jabbing me in my ribs but that has seemed to have stoped :)

I keep getting tightnings, my stomach goes rock hard and I get sharp, tight pains .. are these braxton hicks??


----------



## mightyspu

x_Kiirsty_x said:


> He used to always be jabbing me in my ribs but that has seemed to have stoped :)
> 
> I keep getting tightnings, my stomach goes rock hard and I get sharp, tight pains .. are these braxton hicks??

Sounds like it!!


----------



## bungle

Ok is that when ur stomach goes hard and u feel like ur skin is about to rip?!?!? Or am I experiencing something different?


----------



## mightyspu

bungle said:


> Ok is that when ur stomach goes hard and u feel like ur skin is about to rip?!?!? Or am I experiencing something different?

sounds like BH to me!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Oooo it bloody hurts, gone all hot :[ had it 4 10 mins now ...


----------



## cherryglitter

My contractions felt like a really heavy period pain, along with loads of back ache (he was back to back though!) It was like someone was pulling my insides downwards, that sounds horrible but it's not that bad lol! xxx


----------



## mightyspu

paracetamol or a bath. Does it continue if you move positions?


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

No, I've just sat up and its not as bad, its near enough stopped now :)


----------



## bbyno1

:dust: to all you girls expecting this month and still havnt had your baby yet..
i was hoping for a july baby not an august one but doesnt look very hopefull now lol x


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Uhhhh, have another one coming .. is it normal to have hot flushes with BH??


----------



## mightyspu

hmm, dunno. If it is bh, moving around makes them go away, maybe try moving around next to an open window?


----------



## mightyspu

bbyno1 said:


> :dust: to all you girls expecting this month and still havnt had your baby yet..
> i was hoping for a july baby not an august one but doesnt look very hopefull now lol x

Thanks, so of us are also thinking the same! I hate the waiting game, hope you don't go over!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

My window is wide open lolx


----------



## mightyspu

Mine to, I keep meaning to get up and close it, but can't be bothered!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

lol its so muggy at the mo.
Keep thinking about getting in the bath but cba...
want to watch enders/Oliver lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kirsty -I always felt really warm when in labour with my prev babies; especially during a contraction. That's why a lot of ppl recommend cold flannels and //or hand held fans for the labour room - you do feel really hot and sticky. So good sign hun!!!

Here's hoping !!!!

How's thing's Spu -any progress yet???

xxx


----------



## mightyspu

No! All slowed down now, cleaned the bathroom and back on my ball to try and get it going again. They haven't gone completely though, so that's something!


----------



## Trurocal

My wife and I saw the birth of our daughter Abigail on July 18 and we are thrilled. 

Thanks!

Although I didn't post here much during the pregnancy, I did lurk and got some great information from the posters here.


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Trurocal and to your wife!

Well I have just been catching up on the pages since I last posted this morning - you've all been busy chatting away today :D 

I decided that following the midwife telling my I'd still be around for my sweep this Friday, I thought I may as well get out and went off to the cinema and for a Nandos - which is 30 miles away!! Didn't make it to the cinema because it was fully booked and the people we were with didn't wanna wait to the next viewing. But still we had a Nandos, I got some nice sweeties and went to Lush for lots of bath stuff so I can have some relaxing baths while I am waiting! 

I have also text some friends to say that I am sorry but I am not going to reply to any messages now until the baby is born and will also put a message on facebook as I am getting so fed up of telling people that no, the baby hasn't arrived yet!!

I've got my fingers crossed for the full moon tonight and that I will go from being unfavourable and closed, to dilating all in one night :)


----------



## NG09

bunnyg82 said:


> Congrats Trurocal and to your wife!
> 
> Well I have just been catching up on the pages since I last posted this morning - you've all been busy chatting away today :D
> 
> I decided that following the midwife telling my I'd still be around for my sweep this Friday, I thought I may as well get out and went off to the cinema and for a Nandos - which is 30 miles away!! Didn't make it to the cinema because it was fully booked and the people we were with didn't wanna wait to the next viewing. But still we had a Nandos, I got some nice sweeties and went to Lush for lots of bath stuff so I can have some relaxing baths while I am waiting!
> 
> I have also text some friends to say that I am sorry but I am not going to reply to any messages now until the baby is born and will also put a message on facebook as I am getting so fed up of telling people that no, the baby hasn't arrived yet!!
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed for the full moon tonight and that I will go from being unfavourable and closed, to dilating all in one night :)

Quite right I'd say. I'm getting fed up with people texting me too asking if baby is here yet!! Believe me, when he does arrive I won't be long in telling everyone!! 

Fingers crossed the full moon does wonders for us all!


----------



## Tudor Rose

im glad school had ended for the summer, morning and afternoon the pitied looks from other mums "aww still here"

i cant remember who said thier baby was moving alot mine seems to have a pattern of 1 day active, movements are really painful then its followed by a quiet day of little wiggles.

And someone else said they get hot whilst having BH (my memory is rubbish plus lack of sleep) the last few days since my BHs have got stronger i get a hot flush with my BH its horrible. my mum said she thinks i.l go tonight i doubt it!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats to mr and mrs trurocal - hope you are all well

Spu -hope the contractions start up again for both of us tonight and we can get these babies out before induction.

Tudor, Bunny, NG09 and Kiirsty too lol -lets get popping some babies haha

Love to all xxxx


----------



## bungle

It's me with the nutty baby that's intent on beating up my internal organs on a daily basis!! ;-)
Can you put me down for a full moon baby too pllleeeeeeeaaaasse??!?!? :-D xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> It's me with the nutty baby that's intent on beating up my internal organs on a daily basis!! ;-)
> Can you put me down for a full moon baby too pllleeeeeeeaaaasse??!?!? :-D xx

Oops :blush::blush::blush: sorry bungle didn't mean to miss you out earlier hun -of course you shall have your full moon baby too - we're all having little werewolves haha

And my lil guy beats me up everyday too -constantly on the move and still swinging from side to side -thought he was s'posed to have much less room now for moving haha

xx


----------



## crossroads

Spu - have they started again? :D x


----------



## kendrah

Just posting to write that I've had my son on the 22nd July, at 16.29pm. We have named him Ethan Christopher Andrew, weight 7lb 3oz's.


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations Kendrah :D

Well I just went and stood out in the moonlight for all of about 10 seconds! I was too embarrassed to stay out there any longer, particularly as I only have a little nightie on! I managed to get in some :sex: too so hey you never know the moon might be strong enough to pull my cervix out enough and start dilating!!! :haha: 

Hmmm, we'll see!! xx


----------



## bungle

Do i need to go and stand out in the moonlight?!? I'll try anything at this stage ;-) x


----------



## bunnyg82

bungle said:


> Do i need to go and stand out in the moonlight?!? I'll try anything at this stage ;-) x

:haha: I am not really sure, I think I read someone say earlier you're supposed to "bathe" in the moonlight - but I am sure if the moon theory is true that it's powers are strong enough to get through a house! :rofl: But hey, it's worth a few minutes standing outside - it's warm enough out there!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am going out in it too -nothing ventured and all that haha:haha::haha:

There was a thread last month, around June's full moon when someone said you should stand for 20mins rubbing your tummy anti-clockwise haha. I said the same as you bunny -surely if its that strong and powerful then a few bricks or glass window wont get in the way haha - but tonight I may just try anything lol. Going to even wait unti lits at its fullest at 01:40 - maybe taking it too far now but I am desperate. One more day until induction aarrgghh!!!!!!!!

Congrats Kendrah on your lil boy -well done!! 
Ethan was on my list of names too -very nice and a lovely weight.

So here I am, half past midnight, waiting an hour to go stand in my back garden for 20mins rubbing my belly, and praying to the moon . :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: - Crazy or what haha????? 

XX


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

lol wannabubba it not be long till tuesday hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol- just as well, or I may be committed before baby arrives haha

Anything else from you Kiirsty??


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Lol I know what you mean. 
Nope nothing else.. just keep getting tighenings which I think are BH, not sure though .. but absolutly NOTHING ELSE :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well, can at least say now 'tomorrow we are having our babies'

Not quite the way I planned but so glad that i'll get to see my little man soon.

And my sil arrives Thursday to visit from London; and my sis returns from her hols on Fri- so I think my wee guy was just trying to be considerate to the new aunties haha
xx 

Hoping Spu is labouring now, haven't heard from her in a while and she was contracting earlier this evening,
Go Spu xxxx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Yes deffinatly, I'm getting all excited now because I know that it will be deffo Tue/Wed :D .. decided that I'm going to give the flat a big clean tomorrow so atleast when I do come home its all nice and clean. Don't want to leave OH in charge it wouldn't be done propley hehe.

Aww I bet he is. He wants spoiling lol :)

Good Luck Spu, fingers crossed!!! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well, night night ladies -I am off to bed -nothing occurring here lol -been out in the moonlight too haha, will be back in the morning (well more reasonable time haha, s'pose it IS morning now already)

Hope someone is having a baby now, even if its not me xxx


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Lol, night hun fingers crossed x


----------



## bungle

Ooh was just rudely awoken by a contraction.... and now can't get back to sleep! Definitely a contraction though, couldn't mistake it! I quite fancy a Mondays child... ;-) not pinning my hopes on this being the day though that's for certain!!! Will keep u all posted if anything else happens.....


----------



## Tudor Rose

oh good luck bungle!

well the moon thing didnt work for me :( went walking in the garden last night then sat in front of an open window for 2 hours and i got nothing not even a braxton!!!!!! well this time next week i.l be going for an induction so only 7 days to go at the most! feels like 7 years!

hope you ladies are ok :flower:


----------



## Jem_x3

bungle said:


> Ooh was just rudely awoken by a contraction.... and now can't get back to sleep! Definitely a contraction though, couldn't mistake it! I quite fancy a Mondays child... ;-) not pinning my hopes on this being the day though that's for certain!!! Will keep u all posted if anything else happens.....

Ooh good luck! Hope it gets started for you.. though we were due the same day so if you could throw some of those contractions this way i'd appreciate it :haha: still nothing happening for me :(!


----------



## bungle

Ahh shouldve known better, what did it amount to? Nada! Nothing! Definitely gonna do some more bouncing today though. OH is not impressed that has to go to work all because of me!! Lol! Come on Peanut I really need you out today or tomorrow - we've got my nans 90th bday to attend on Saturday!!!!! Xx


----------



## bungle

Jem - let's hope we don't have too much longer to go Hun! Although I'm starting to feel like I'll be making my next midwife appointment on Thursday :-(


----------



## LukeandJo

Jo woke up this morning to baby hiccuping! 
Seems quite comfortable in there!


----------



## bungle

Back to bouncing for me!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies- still here.

Big fat failure!!

x


----------



## NG09

wannabubba#4 said:


> Morning ladies- still here.
> 
> Big fat failure!!
> 
> x

Failure?? You must be joking!! I think you deserve a medal for keeping your PMA up despite being so overdue. I don't know how you have managed it, don't think I could! 

Are you booked for an induction today?


----------



## wannabubba#4

NG09 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies- still here.
> 
> Big fat failure!!
> 
> x
> 
> Failure?? You must be joking!! I think you deserve a medal for keeping your PMA up despite being so overdue. I don't know how you have managed it, don't think I could!
> 
> Are you booked for an induction today?Click to expand...

tomorrow at 08:30 - NOT looking forward to that. Bang goes my water birth!! 

And with my spd its going be impossible to get in a good birthing position without the water.

Any word from Spu? Hopefully she's done better than me xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

bungle said:


> Ooh was just rudely awoken by a contraction.... and now can't get back to sleep! Definitely a contraction though, couldn't mistake it! I quite fancy a Mondays child... ;-) not pinning my hopes on this being the day though that's for certain!!! Will keep u all posted if anything else happens.....

Good Luck bungle -hope there are a few more where that one came from xxx


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just realised there's not a July mummies group on here :nope:
xx


----------



## Jem_x3

bungle said:


> Jem - let's hope we don't have too much longer to go Hun! Although I'm starting to feel like I'll be making my next midwife appointment on Thursday :-(

I'm booked in for a scan tomorrow morning as I've measured small throughout my pregnancy so that's something to look forward to, would rather have my baby in my arms though :( Think I'll be booking a midwife appointment for wednesday too :cry: Every little thing I feel I get my hopes up :haha: Come on babies!


----------



## Tudor Rose

DH said to me last night " could you have got your dates wrong?" i said "no if i had it would have been picked up in the scan we was measuring a few days ahead on the scan" 

did my measurements last night ive lost 2 inches off my waist!!!!!! how ive managed that i dont know! i last measured my self at 38 weeks im now 40+5.

well had a busy morning of cleaning the entire downstairs including the carpets, im chilling the rest of the day now im aching and bump is too! but my downstairs is lovely now :) and smells lovely and fresh :).

ive even set the moses basket up downstairs now and brought babies nappy box down nappy matt, steriliser and bottles etc. so all is set for baby to come.

cant believe your still here wanna! :hugs:


----------



## NG09

wannabubba#4 said:


> NG09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies- still here.
> 
> Big fat failure!!
> 
> x
> 
> Failure?? You must be joking!! I think you deserve a medal for keeping your PMA up despite being so overdue. I don't know how you have managed it, don't think I could!
> 
> Are you booked for an induction today?Click to expand...
> 
> tomorrow at 08:30 - NOT looking forward to that. Bang goes my water birth!!
> 
> And with my spd its going be impossible to get in a good birthing position without the water.
> 
> Any word from Spu? Hopefully she's done better than me xxClick to expand...

I bet you're not, fingers crossed baby will appear today and you will get your waterbirth.

I have MW on Wed morning and she will be arranging an induction date for me. I sooooo thought this baby was coming early, just shows what I know! 

Good luck x


----------



## bunnyg82

The moon did nothing for me either! Bugger! Ah well, will look forward to my next sweep on Friday then and just keep bouncing and :sex: until then I guess!! 

xx


----------



## bungle

I couldn't agree more Wanna you definitely deserve a medal not just for going overdue but for still being so upbeat and encouraging to the rest of us!! Big hug!! :-D
Bouncing on ball does seem to bring on BH which are great but if it's not the real thing then I couldn't care anymore! (yep, I'm still in a winner if a mood ;-)
I'm going for a walk/waddle later. Not sure where 
to but I might go somewhere really exciting - like the bank!! Lol


----------



## bungle

And Tudor that comment from ur OH really made me chuckle. Mine looked at me yesterday morning and said "that's it, I'm bored with you now!" as though it's some decision I've made to keep her inside! Knowing how obsessed we have all been with pregnancy does he really think u wouldve muddled up yr dates?!? Men!! Lol x


----------



## cherryglitter

Just want to say goodluck to wannabubba! Hope you're induction goes well sweetness. Congratulations on being so positive! I well and truly know how you feel. It will all be over soon. xxxxx


----------



## bfphopeful

Hi Ladies, 

My beautiful baby boy Kristian arrived Sat 24th July, weighing 8lbs4oz.

Good luck to all the still waiting and congratulations to all the new mamas.


----------



## kirstylm

Good luck for your induction wannabubba. hope it goes ok for you. 

Has Spu been induced? hope shes ok.

Eva is doing fab, she is so contented had one bad night so far whee she was awake almost every hour - was exhausting. but i think im on top of the breastfeeding now, she is actually here sucking away as i type lol, hence the lack of grammar.

She really is adorable and no matter how exhausted we are it doesnt matter as just looking at her makes all the badness go away.

Good luck u july mums - come on - only 5 days left in the month.........

xxxxx


----------



## niffster

My baby boy Thomas was born on his due date of July 23rd.

Sending lots of labour dust to all the remaining July Mummies!


----------



## KKS

Congratulations to so many! my little girl was born 17th july 7lb 8oz. perfect!


----------



## kirstylm

Hi girls, just incase you were interested, I have posted my "Birth Story" (very long) in the third tri section. Here is the link: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/378674-introducing-baby-eva.html

Some picis our our princess: :kiss:







:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Has Spu been induced? hope shes ok.
> 
> xxxxx

She had a sweep Saturday, and lost her plug, went to hospital yday to be checked and was having regular contractions. Came home afterwards - still contracting every 10-12 mins then haven't heard anything since !! 

So exciting!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Hope she is cuddling her little one now -Good Luck Su xxxx

Thanks for all the support ladies xx :hugs:

Although I dont deserve any medals for being upbeat today -not having such a good one, been a bit tearful and feeling sorry for myself. :cry:

Good Luck to all those still waiting, hope to hear more baby news soon
Congrats to all the new mummies - at a quick glance thats another 4 is it?? Hope all mummies and babies are doing well hugs n kisses all round.

Have a good day ladies, I am off to write a hospital birthing plan -never bothered up until now - I am going to be a patient from hell haha -they say nurses make the worst patients lol :haha::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Hi girls, just incase you were interested, I have posted my "Birth Story" (very long) in the third tri section. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/378674-introducing-baby-eva.html
> 
> Some picis our our princess: :kiss:
> 
> View attachment 102468
> 
> 
> View attachment 102469
> 
> 
> View attachment 102471
> 
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

OMG Kirsty -she is SO precious - and tiny :cloud9::cloud9:
There's still hope then that my boy wont come out toddler sized lol :haha:

Well done again hun xxxx


----------



## Tudor Rose

congrats to all the new mummies!
Spu must be in hospital its not like her not to be on here.

went for a little nap after dinner only 45 mins thats the longest i can go with out needing to pee. got up had a shower i feel a bit brighter! although my pelvis is aching and i cant sit up or forward proper because bump it solid as a rock. 

you.ll never believe this, my work phoned asking when will i be returning to work???????:saywhat: i was like well can i give birth 1st then i.l think about what im going to do after! im entitled to 12 months ive been off work 2 months. i was planning on going back in Feb although i have had another job offer already, i couldnt believe it, i mean they did ask the usual pleasentries etc, how am i ? had i had the baby etc.


----------



## livin

Good luck for tomorrow wannabubba, can't wait to hear how it goes and see piccies of your little man.


----------



## alio

hi, had my baby boy Darach on 22nd July - original due date was 15th July. x


----------



## Tudor Rose

i know good luck wannabubba what am i going to do with out you and your PMA tomorrow????


----------



## saraxx

Tudor Rose said:


> i know good luck wannabubba what am i going to do with out you and your PMA tomorrow????

Tudor rose .. when is your induction date i was due on 21st hun...


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Afternoon all :]

We all still here I see


----------



## LukeandJo

good luck for tomorrow kiirsty


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

LukeandJo said:


> good luck for tomorrow kiirsty

Tyvm Hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies

What time are you in at tomorrow Kiirsty? I am 08:30 -hopefully they'll not be busy and I can get in and get started right away lol - Cant be doing with getting there and having to wait about grrrrrrrrr

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies xx has right cheered me up and I 've been a miserable cow today haha

I have finished packing my bags properly - last min things to add in the morning; like frozen drinks and make-up etc; and I have written a birth plan too - so ready to go now.Also packed a bigger babygrow haha -think my little guy might be too big for the tiny size lol and put in a white one too hha- just incase!!!!

Spu must be in hospital eh? -she wouldn't not be and not sign in to class lol
Hope all is going well 

Congrats to alio on the birth of your baby hun -well done, and lovely name xx

xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

saraxx said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> i know good luck wannabubba what am i going to do with out you and your PMA tomorrow????
> 
> Tudor rose .. when is your induction date i was due on 21st hun...Click to expand...

sorry didnt reply to you last time you asked! i havent got a date yet suppose to see the MW tomorrow and she said when im term + 12. so thats 2nd Aug.


im probley going to jinx myself now but i think things are kicking off (again) i think im going into labour.
I seem to be getting contractions im not timing but they seem to be between 15-20mins apart i keep glancing at the clock but not keeping track. they are short and sweet at the moment about 25-30 seconds long, they are painful when they peak but im managing.

it starts in my back a niggle and it spreads round my bump, bump gets solid as the pressure builds then i get the ooohhhh ouch then it goes.

i just said to DH i think im getting one as i got a niggle in my back then it started and i got the ooooohhhhh. i seem to get a mild braxton in between the contractions as well.

probley getting ahead of my self but its would of been my nannas birthday tomorrow and baby was concieved around the 1 years anniversary of my nannas death.


----------



## merlotgirl

Good luck wannabubba!!!

And labour dust to all still to deliver.. See you all on the July mummies thread soon!!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

wannabubba#4 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> What time are you in at tomorrow Kiirsty? I am 08:30 -hopefully they'll not be busy and I can get in and get started right away lol - Cant be doing with getting there and having to wait about grrrrrrrrr
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes ladies xx has right cheered me up and I 've been a miserable cow today haha
> 
> I have finished packing my bags properly - last min things to add in the morning; like frozen drinks and make-up etc; and I have written a birth plan too - so ready to go now.Also packed a bigger babygrow haha -think my little guy might be too big for the tiny size lol and put in a white one too hha- just incase!!!!
> 
> Spu must be in hospital eh? -she wouldn't not be and not sign in to class lol
> Hope all is going well
> 
> Congrats to alio on the birth of your baby hun -well done, and lovely name xx
> 
> xx

Well I've been told to ring them at half 2 to see if theres any beds.. there best be, I can't be doing with the waiting. Think its abit of a daft time myself.
Fancy swapping? Lol. 
Same here, sorted my bags out propely today and just have the last min things to add. Lol I hope my LO aint a monster of a size :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks merlotgirl -and yep see you over there in the baby thread zone very soon (hopefully) :thumbup:

Tudor Rose -Go girl -I hope this is it for you hun All the best xxxx:happydance:

And Spu is a mummy - yay!!! for Mightyspu -so proud of you hun, well done. Looking forward to the whole story and pics of your wee man. Take care hun xxxx :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kirsty -good luck for tomorrow- hope they dont have yo u waitng too long hun - if they try and keep me waiting at all I am definitely gong to have a hissy fit :blush::blush: -I am NOT in the mood for waiting patiently anyway haha :haha::haha:

Have had my sil on the phone telling me how awful her friends induction was, how it was the worst labour she had -and she has another two kids, and how looooong it was. Then went onto tell me how awful it was when her 9lb baby got stuck and they had to rush her infor a c-section and then she hopes my lil guy isn't THAT big !! :cry: AAAAawaarghhhhhhh!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Already had my own mother telling me yday on the phone how awful her fourth labour was -the one were she was induced - so much worse than any of the others too seemingly. So to all these 'helpful' people - PISS off all of you -if you can't say something nice, then dont say it at all in my opinion lol 

Nice !!! So glad I am getting induced tomorrow!!!


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Awww Wannabubba I've had all that as well. Why can't people just tell you the nice things insted of getting you all worked up!! Grrrrrr!!
Yes, I think I will be having a hissy fit too if they keep me waiting. Not looking forward to it really as I have never stayed in the hospital overnight before and with OH not being allowed to stay :[ but thank you and Good luck to you too hun! Fingers crossed its a quick and easy one for you :]


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

LOL I've just found a picture on my phone from the 24th May of my bump ..
Just compared it to one taken now and I can't believe how BIG I've gotten LOL


----------



## chrisymills08

:baby:


mightyspu said:


> Hello 3rd Tri! We have officially landed!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 1
> Sophie born 23rd June 2010 :pink: Laura80 :pink: Sophie born 23rd June 2010
> Luca Owen born 7th July 2010 :blue: karenmack :blue: Luca Owen born 7th July 2010
> Georgia born 1st July 2010 :pink: MickyMoo :pink: Georgia born 1st July 2010
> Emily born 16th June 2010 :pink: katieandfras :pink: Emily born 16th June 2010
> Daisie Ella born 6th July 2010 :pink: Teach123 :pink: Daisie Ella born 6th July 2010
> 2
> Jessica Faye born 8th July 2010 :pink: queenemsie :pink: Jessica Faye born 8th July 2010
> Molly Alice born 16th July 2010 :pink: MrsVenn :pink: Molly Alice born 16th July 2010
> Harry James born 9th July 2010 :blue: rihanna :blue: Harry James born 9th July 2010
> Casper Mark Lewis born 15th July 2010 :blue: Tabbyfourpaws :blue:Casper Mark Lewis born 15th July 2010
> Alex born 15th July 2010 :blue: anna_t :blue: Alex born 15th July 2010
> Olivia Born 17th May 2010 :pink: maisiemoo :pink: Olivia Born 17th May 2010
> Ava Born 19th June 2010 :pink: little_e :pink: Ava Born 19th June 2010
> :pink: whiteprincess :pink:
> Oliver Thomas born 14th July 2010 :blue: HayzalBean :blue: Oliver Thomas born 14th July 2010
> born 23rd June :blue: dolores :blue: born 23rd June
> Isabella born 29th June 2010 :pink: xdaniellexpx :pink: Isabella born 29th June 2010
> 3
> Riley Craig born 10th July 2010 :blue: shortie1990 :blue: Riley Craig born 10th July 2010
> Aeri born June 17th :pink: nicolatmn :pink: Aeri born June 17th
> Carter Ryan born 7th June 2010 :blue: angel2010 :blue: Carter Ryan born 7th June 2010
> :yellow: Alexandra91 :yellow:
> Leyton born 18th May 2010 :blue: gemma55250 :blue: Leyton born 18th May 2010
> Sophie Hannah born 3rd July :pink: Ziggy2 :pink:Sophie Hannah born 3rd July :pink:
> Daniel James born 23rd June 2010 :blue: binxyboo :blue: Daniel James born 23rd June 2010
> :pink::pink: mcraesmum :pink::pink:
> 4
> Samuel Frederick born 15th July 2010 :blue: workaholic :blue:Samuel Frederick born 15th July 2010
> Callum born 26th June 2010 :blue: Nats21 :blue: Callum born 26th June 2010
> Emma Lillian born 16th June 2010 :pink: lobogirl :pink: Emma Lillian born 16th June 2010
> :pink: ttcbambino#1 :pink:
> Noah born 18th June :blue: 3pinkwantblue :blue: Noah born 18th June
> Nathan Richard born 29th 2010 :blue: Lena :blue: Nathan Richard born 29th 2010
> Jackson Robert born 22nd June :blue: <3 Always :blue: Jackson Robert born 22nd June
> 5
> Adam born 26th June 2010 :blue: cocokittyi :blue: Adam born 26th June 2010:
> 6
> :yellow: jozzaf :yellow:
> Jake born 21st July 2010 :blue: cherryglitter :blue: Jake born 21st July 2010
> Zoe Alexandra born 13th July 2010 :pink: Debz :pink: Zoe Alexandra born 13th July 2010
> Jaycob Julian born 9th July 2010:blue: xxmiszcanelax :blue:Jaycob Julian born 9th July 2010
> :blue: Mind_the_Bump :blue:
> Aamena Rose born 19th July 2010:pink: Ladybug2009 :pink: Aamena Rose born 19th July 2010
> Bella born July 10th 2010 :pink: venusrockstar :pink: Bella born July 10th 2010
> Lily Olivia 10th July 2010 :pink: xsophiebx :pink: Lily Olivia 10th July 2010
> 7
> Thomas Brett born 7th July 2010 :blue: sweetie :blue: Thomas Brett born 7th July 2010
> Stella Marie born 9th July 2010 :pink: star2002 :pink: Stella Marie born 9th July 2010
> Connor born 17th June 2010 :blue: mum2beagain :blue: Connor born 17th June 2010
> Jessica born 28th June 2010 :pink: Shining Star :pink: Jessica born 28th June 2010
> :yellow: Noodle131313 :yellow:
> :pink: KKS :pink:
> :yellow: chrisymills08 :yellow:
> :yellow: mjbazz :yellow:
> Nevaeh Marie born 5th July :pink: flower94 :pink: Nevaeh Marie born 5th July
> 25th June 2010 :pink: :blue: emmasmommy :pink: :blue: 25th June 2010
> 8
> born 27th June 2010 :blue: Firstbaba :blue: born 27th June 2010
> Amelia born 6th July 2010 :pink: x__Hannah__x :pink: Amelia born 6th July 2010
> Samantha Alexandrina born 15th July 2010 :pink: IMISSCOFFEE :pink: Samantha Alexandrina born 15th July 2010
> :yellow: Bigkitty266 :yellow:
> 9
> Gabriel Enoch born 8th July 2010 :blue: RinnaRoo :blue: Gabriel Enoch born 8th July 2010
> Colin born June 28 2010 :blue: meldmac :blue: Colin born June 28 2010
> :yellow: Trurocal :yellow: dad to be!
> Charley born 6th July 2010 :pink: MGD :pink: Charley born 6th July 2010
> 10
> :yellow: Tasha__0x :yellow:
> :yellow: MummyMagic :yellow:
> Amy Rose born 16th July 2010 :pink: crossroads :pink: Amy Rose born 16th July 2010
> :blue: Starflower :blue:
> Evie-Mai born 15th July 2010 :pink: JessicaAnne :pink: Evie-Mai born 15th July 2010
> Cody Luke born 23rd June 2010 :blue: farm girl :blue: Cody Luke born 23rd June 2010
> Harrison Olly born 10th July 2010 :blue: Hayley90 :blue:Harrison Olly born 10th July 2010
> Jayde Alexis born 30th June 2010 :pink: mumexpctinno3 :pink:Jayde Alexis born 30th June 2010
> born 16th July 2010 :blue: ProudMum :blue: born 16th July 2010
> :pink: MissCameron25 :pink:
> 11
> 22nd June 2010 :pink::pink: ladypotter :pink::pink: 22nd June 2010
> Lyrik Marie born 1st July 2010 :pink: Callie-xoxox :pink: Lyrik Marie born 1st July 2010
> 12
> :yellow: Shawzy85 :yellow:
> Keira born 20 July 2010 :pink: MRSTJ :pink: Keira born 20 July 2010
> Alice Kathryn born 8th July 2010 :pink: Pickles77 :pink: born 8th July 2010
> Dylan Born 3rd June 2010 :blue: mrsbeanbump :blue: Dylan Born 3rd June 2010
> born 1st July 2010 :pink: RHR :pink: born 1st July 2010
> :blue: carrieanne :blue:
> :pink: Bec92 :pink:
> :blue: Geordie_Mamm :blue:
> :yellow: nutcracker :yellow:
> 13
> :blue: Wannabubba#4 :blue:
> Leah Isabel born 9th July 2010 :pink: Diana :pink: Leah Isabel born 9th July 2010
> Sol James William born 28th June :blue: lorismith88 :blue:Sol James William born 28th June
> :blue: TrishyC :blue:
> Sonny Elliot born 16th July 2010 :blue: Viz1975 :blue: Sonny Elliot born 16th July 2010
> 14
> :blue: mightyspu :blue:
> Imogen born 23rd July 2010 :pink: Embo :pink: Imogen born 23rd July 2010
> :blue: roc :blue:
> Eva born 20th July 2010 :pink: kirstylm :pink: Eva born 20th July 2010
> :blue: superp123 :blue:
> :pink: Second_Bump :pink:
> :yellow: MrsXYZ :yellow:
> 15
> :pink: Lioness168 :pink:
> :yellow: Maybe75 :yellow:
> :blue: alio :blue:
> :pink: 123laura :pink:
> :yellow: lvh05 :yellow:
> born 22nd July 2010 :pink: justmarried24 :pink: born 22nd July 2010
> :blue: x_Kiirsty_x :blue:
> 16
> :pink: Parkep :pink:
> Ruby born 8th July 2010 :pink: nb1984 :pink: Ruby born 8th July 2010
> Charlie born 19th July 2010 :blue: bibswy :blue: Charlie born 19th July 2010
> 17
> Abigail Jayne born 14th July 2010 :pink: merlotgirl :pink: Abigail Jayne born 14th July 2010
> Lacey born 21st July 2010 :pink: X.EMMA1984.X :pink: Lacey born 21st July 2010
> :pink: beccaboo :pink:
> :blue: Jade_Grenade :blue:
> :yellow: Momin2010 :yellow:
> :blue: misss :blue:
> :blue: rubixcyoob. :blue:
> 18
> Jamie born 13th July 2010 :blue: ricschick :blue: Jamie born 13th July 2010
> Maria born 6th July 2010 :pink: Saranna80 :pink: Maria born 6th July 2010
> :pink: popp :pink:
> Olivia Marie born 21st July 2010 :pink: Croc-O-Dile :pink: Olivia Marie born 21st July 2010
> 19
> :blue: Rachel_ni :blue:
> :pink: mrsmartin91 :pink:
> :yellow: bfphopeful :yellow:
> 20
> :pink: sore-boobs :pink:
> Isabella Helen 20th July 2010 :pink: Odd Socks :pink: Isabella Helen 20th July 2010
> born 13th July 2010 :blue: our bump :blue: born 13th July 2010
> :pink: pinkydinkydol :pink:
> :pink: mummylea :pink:
> 21
> Izak born 17th July 2010 :blue: dollch :blue: Izak born 17th July 2010
> :pink: Mel+Bump :pink:
> :pink: Tudor Rose :pink:
> :pink: Gemmaaaaa :pink:
> :yellow: saraxx :yellow:
> 22
> Kaiden born 15th July 2010 :blue: Gina8177 :blue: Kaiden born 15th July 2010
> :pink: Glitz :pink:
> :blue: Magoo.2006 :blue:
> Charlie Lewis born 1st July 2010 :blue: pandv :blue: Charlie Lewis born 1st July 2010
> Julia born 21st July 2010 :pink: Cinnamon :pink: Julia born 21st July 2010
> :pink: Jake_1 :pink:
> :yellow: blushpeony :yellow:
> :blue: mrssmitty317 :blue:
> :yellow: Nel.B :yellow:
> :pink:KimB1980 :pink:
> :pink: tinadecember :pink:
> 23
> Sebastian born 23rd July 2010 :blue: Janidog :blue: Sebastian born 23rd July 2010
> :blue: lil_miss_Pink :blue:
> Amelia Grace born 23rd July 2010 :pink: scrummy mummy :pink: Amelia Grace born 23rd July 2010
> :pink: haylie_bbz :pink:
> :yellow: niffster :yellow:
> Ella born 18th June 2010 :pink: nineena :pink: Ella born 18th June 2010
> Haley born on July 9th 2010 :pink: PrayinForBaby :pink: Haley born on July 9th 2010
> :blue: littlelady :blue:
> :pink: babynumberone :pink:
> :blue: kendrah :blue: 23
> 24
> :yellow: wakeygirl :yellow:
> :pink: bungle :pink:
> :yellow: pixiesuzy :yellow:
> :blue: dora78 :blue:
> :yellow: Norris :yellow:
> :pink: Jem_x3 :pink:
> 25
> :blue: bunnyg82 :blue:
> :yellow: Cookie100 :yellow:
> :pink: HoneyBee1508 :pink:
> 26
> :yellow: allyb2167 :yellow:
> :yellow: Mummy2Eve :yellow:
> :pink: Happy Hudson :pink:
> :blue: Blueberry B :blue:
> Born 9th May 2010 :pink::blue: bek74 :blue::pink: Born 9th May 2010
> :yellow: Bannister87 :yellow:
> 27
> :pink: icy1975 :pink:(daddy to be!)
> Florrie born 1st July 2010 :pink: Bec L :pink: born 1st July 2010
> :yellow: Pluto13 :yellow:
> :pink: bubbles1111 :pink:
> :blue: Kailie92 :blue:
> :yellow: Stardust18 :yellow:
> :yellow: Mrstangoman1 :yellow:
> 28
> :blue: NG09 :blue:
> :yellow: beatnick :yellow:
> :blue: lauren709 :blue:
> :yellow: LukeandJo :yellow:
> :blue: halas :blue:
> :pink: ohmybabybump. :pink:
> :pink: LovingYou :pink:
> :blue: mommywishes :blue:
> :pink: Designergrl. :pink:
> 29
> born 12th July 2010 :pink: Winks :pink: born 12th July 2010
> :blue: Lyrah :blue:
> :blue: Adela Quested :blue:
> :blue: Poshie :blue:
> :pink: beanzean :pink:
> 30
> :yellow: xOMichaelaOx :yellow:
> :yellow: VampMum1980 :yellow:
> :pink: kmac625 :pink:
> Oliver 17th July 2010 :blue: lauram87 :blue: Oliver 17th July 2010
> Born 16th April 2010 :pink: divadexie :pink: Born 16th April 2010
> :yellow: Peardrop :yellow:
> 31
> :pink: zolwis :pink:
> :yellow: Julybaby31 :yellow:
> :pink: lauren10 :pink:
> :yellow: sophd :yellow:
> :pink: allier276 :pink:
> :blue: catlady :blue:
> ​

Not sure how to add my baby, Maisy Louise Mills was born 8thJuly2010 baby of [email protected]


----------



## BlueberryB

Hi there,

Just a note to say i had my baby on friday 23rd july at 2.41am! :) a boy he is perfect!! 8lbs 7oz his name is Morgan. I was due today the 26th, i had a relatively easy labour until the end when my little man wasnt coping very well, but it all went fine in the end. 

Sending labour dust to everyone still waiting :dust: and congratulations to all the new mums!:happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

chrisymills- Spu will update as soon as she can for you hun -she is currently busy having her own baby lol - congrats hun

Congrats on the birth of your baby blueberry too - hope you are both well xxx


----------



## bungle

Hello! This evening I've been experiencing awful pain in the tops of my inner thighs - shooting pain that literally takes my breath away, freezes me to the spot and almost had me on my knees earlier. What the hell is it? It's so so horrible! Also I keep hearing a clicking noise coming from inside the bump - I hear it when I'm not moving so I know it can't be me! God let this be over soon, it just seems to get worse and worse as each day passes - a new pregnancy symptom seems to crop up to haunt me :-(


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

bungle I've been getting them too.
The 'clicking' noise keeps freeking me out.. is he trying to make contact lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh bungle - I get this too -think it's baby engaging a bit more -however with me this time, he has been down and then up again - naughty boy lol

its bloody sore though isn't it?? Like electric shocks down your inner thighs - obviously this time it hasn't really meant anyhting at all lol -but in previous pregnancies, I went into labour shortly after the onset. 

Good Luck hun, hopw it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## Kailie92

Braedyn Scott was born July 23rd at 1:00 AM weighing 7 lbs 10 oz :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kailie92 said:


> Braedyn Scott was born July 23rd at 1:00 AM weighing 7 lbs 10 oz :)

Congrats hun -he is gorgeous. Well done!!!


----------



## Eoz

:wave: I was a July mummy to be put back to August. Well Ashton -Luke was born 22nd July 4 days over when i think he was due.weighing 7lb 3oz.

:hug: to all xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well, night night ladies

Don't imagine I'll be back on until after little man has arrived now; lol unless spontaneous labour happens in the next few hours of course haha- then I'll be shouting it from the roof tops. Really wanted to start an 'I'm in labour thread' and then get to update it excitedly with news of contractions, waters going and midwives arriving etc, but it looks like it's not to be!!!

So all the best to everyone - hope to be back tomorrow (or next day)and updating -all going well of course!!! Thanks for all the support lovely ladies xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

good luck try and have a good nights sleep looking forward 2 the update x


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

GOOD LUCK WANNABUBBA!! I'll be thinking of you hun!!

Congratulations Kailie92 :] xx


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck wannabubba, hope it all goes smoothly! 

Quick update..... Jack Orlando Pretty, born 26/07/10 at 17:07 by emergency section at 9lbs6ozs. Section was because after labouring for 23hours, I was only at 3-4 cms dilated. We are well, he is worth a million crappy hours of labour, and I will catch up with the list soon, as I am having to stay in hospital. 

NOTE to self - go back to post circa 3400 to update list.


----------



## NG09

Good luck Wannabubba for today and congrats to Mightyspu and Kaile92 x


----------



## LukeandJo

Congrats girls!
Good luck wannabubba xx


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Good luck Wannabubba! Im so excited for you! Well todays my due date but little ones not looking like he's going to make his appearance. Dont feel any different. Been really achy but thats usual :/ Fx!


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Mighty! :hugs:

Good Luck Wannabubba :flower:


----------



## LukeandJo

I dont think ours is going to make an apperance anytime soon!
Due tomorrow. 

I got in yesterday from work, Jo had been swimming and cleaned her car!!!
Ladies who are 39+5 weeks pregnant do not wash cars LOL!!!!!


----------



## saraxx

LukeandJo said:


> I dont think ours is going to make an apperance anytime soon!
> Due tomorrow.
> 
> I got in yesterday from work, Jo had been swimming and cleaned her car!!!
> Ladies who are 39+5 weeks pregnant do not wash cars LOL!!!!!

Trust me we do! lol ive done loads of cleaning still, and im 40 + 6 now lol... anything to get rid of our energy!


----------



## kirstylm

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well, night night ladies
> 
> Don't imagine I'll be back on until after little man has arrived now; lol unless spontaneous labour happens in the next few hours of course haha- then I'll be shouting it from the roof tops. Really wanted to start an 'I'm in labour thread' and then get to update it excitedly with news of contractions, waters going and midwives arriving etc, but it looks like it's not to be!!!
> 
> So all the best to everyone - hope to be back tomorrow (or next day)and updating -all going well of course!!! Thanks for all the support lovely ladies xxx

This may be a little late for u to see before ur induction but good luck him I really wish u and baby all the best hope the labour isn't too bad and can't wait to hear from u with ur new arrival xxx


----------



## kirstylm

mightyspu said:

> Good luck wannabubba, hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Quick update..... Jack Orlando Pretty, born 26/07/10 at 17:07 by emergency section at 9lbs6ozs. Section was because after labouring for 23hours, I was only at 3-4 cms dilated. We are well, he is worth a million crappy hours of labour, and I will catch up with the list soon, as I am having to stay in hospital.
> 
> NOTE to self - go back to post circa 3400 to update list.

OMG HUGE congratulations Spu!!! 

Look forward to the birth storybof u get time and hope u have a speedy recovery and can return home with ur new arrival. So happy for u.

Mine was also a long labour (26hr) am they are so worth it aren't they. Sorry yours had to turn into a c section, mine was also going that way as I had the same with dilating, just wasn't happening and also only went to 4cm. U should have had a trip in an bumpy ambulance! Thatade me go from 4cm to fully dilated in 20 mins!!

Hope ur recovering well and manage to get around ok 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## bunnyg82

Yay - Spu, so pleased for you, congratulations! And congrats to everyone else!

Well now 2 days overdue. Had the worst night last night was really really sick, it hurt so much but I think it was cos I ate too much (had a Dominos!) rather than any other reason! I was hoping that it might help me start contracting - but no such luck! Just left me shattered and with a really achy belly :( 

Ah well, will just carry on playing the waiting game! x


----------



## LukeandJo

Has TudorRose had her baby?


----------



## merlotgirl

mightyspu said:


> Good luck wannabubba, hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Quick update..... Jack Orlando Pretty, born 26/07/10 at 17:07 by emergency section at 9lbs6ozs. Section was because after labouring for 23hours, I was only at 3-4 cms dilated. We are well, he is worth a million crappy hours of labour, and I will catch up with the list soon, as I am having to stay in hospital.
> 
> NOTE to self - go back to post circa 3400 to update list.

Wow!! Congratulations spu!!! Feel for you with the whole long labour- men was 45 hours in total with est contractions for 40 of those!! The midwives wouldn't think about c section for me unless Abby was unhappy or in distress but she wasn't until right at the end by which time I was in the second stage anyway... She just took the long way round to get into ideal delivery position via back to back ( like she should have moved from a 1 o'clock position back to noon, but decided to go all the way round the clock!!) 

Still love her to bits and it's all worthwhile !


----------



## Jem_x3

Congrats mighty hes gorgeous :D and good luck wannabubba (bit late) :haha: Where's Bungle today? Gone into labour hopefully though I did ask politely for her to share her contractions I guess she took them all for herself :haha:


----------



## LukeandJo

Right... jo is on the ball bouncing away...getting pressure on that cervix!!!
The evening before due date for a 28th of july baby.... here we go.


----------



## scrummy mummy

mightyspu said:


> Good luck wannabubba, hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Quick update..... Jack Orlando Pretty, born 26/07/10 at 17:07 by emergency section at 9lbs6ozs. Section was because after labouring for 23hours, I was only at 3-4 cms dilated. We are well, he is worth a million crappy hours of labour, and I will catch up with the list soon, as I am having to stay in hospital.
> 
> NOTE to self - go back to post circa 3400 to update list.

congratulations hun xx


----------



## crossroads

mightyspu said:


> Good luck wannabubba, hope it all goes smoothly!
> 
> Quick update..... Jack Orlando Pretty, born 26/07/10 at 17:07 by emergency section at 9lbs6ozs. Section was because after labouring for 23hours, I was only at 3-4 cms dilated. We are well, he is worth a million crappy hours of labour, and I will catch up with the list soon, as I am having to stay in hospital.
> 
> NOTE to self - go back to post circa 3400 to update list.

AWESOME news!! Congrats Spu!!


----------



## dora78

hi everyone
i have had my little baby boy harry born on the 21st of july weighing 7lb 11oz
x x x


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Congrats to all of you new mummies :)
Scrummymummy - just realise our LO's share first name and middle name :) :haha:
xx


----------



## halas

congratulations every1 who has had their lo's today is my due date i am hoping somthing happens lol and soon my tummy feels like hes has beaten me up


----------



## LukeandJo

Our due date today as well.
Jo had mega BH this morning, real hard tummy!
I am at work and await the phone call.


----------



## NG09

Due date here too!!!! Hooray!! :happydance:

Same again this morning, loads of BH's bad cramping in back and hips and upset tummy AGAIN!!! 

Fingers crossed for everyone :flow:


----------



## xdaniellexpx

oooo its gone really quiet in here hope theres lots of babies on the wayy


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im still here a week after my due date now. This time next week I should be in for my induction. At least I know its only a week left maximum! Im looking at August 4th as my due date now. Seems to keep me going lol.

Hows everyone feeling today then? We got any baby niggles flying around? xx


----------



## saraxx

Mel+Bump said:


> Im still here a week after my due date now. This time next week I should be in for my induction. At least I know its only a week left maximum! Im looking at August 4th as my due date now. Seems to keep me going lol.
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today then? We got any baby niggles flying around? xx

I no the feeling hun as we are the same... il be looking forward to 8am on 4th too! just getting a tad fed up now though, very emotional and stressed out too... cant really work myself out! 

Have you had many braxton hicks..? Ive got mw today for another sweep, hope things looks better than last week, when my cervix was shut and unfavourable! felt pressure down below so hopefully will be alot better... x


----------



## Jem_x3

4 days over now :cry: Getting more frustrated as the days go on.. everyone else is having their babies it's not fair. I don't feel a thing, absolutely nothing! Got my induction date for 3rd August but I'd much prefer she came on her own :growlmad: Some of us have some seriously stubborn babies lol


----------



## saraxx

how comes u got your induction early hun... ?


----------



## Jem_x3

saraxx said:


> how comes u got your induction early hun... ?

Well I went for a scan yesterday as I've been measuring 34 weeks up til the end of my pregnancy and was then sent down to be assessed at antenatal where they said everything was fine so they'd let me go naturally (blast it lol) but they'd set me a date for induction. I was told my consultant would only induce as early as term + 10 so that's when I was booked in for x


----------



## saraxx

i wish i was... im 7 days over now still got to wait another week... so not fair! I think the rules should all be the same lol all the hosp and mw's area different i think they shold all follow the same rules! lol x


----------



## Jem_x3

I totally agree, it's so frustrating when someone is due after you and they get their baby first! lol. Hopefully your bubs will come before then because I'm 3 days less overdue than you and I'm already going crazy! x


----------



## LukeandJo

I wonder what is making all these babies go overdue?


----------



## Mel+Bump

saraxx said:


> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> Im still here a week after my due date now. This time next week I should be in for my induction. At least I know its only a week left maximum! Im looking at August 4th as my due date now. Seems to keep me going lol.
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today then? We got any baby niggles flying around? xx
> 
> I no the feeling hun as we are the same... il be looking forward to 8am on 4th too! just getting a tad fed up now though, very emotional and stressed out too... cant really work myself out!
> 
> Have you had many braxton hicks..? Ive got mw today for another sweep, hope things looks better than last week, when my cervix was shut and unfavourable! felt pressure down below so hopefully will be alot better... xClick to expand...

I had a sweep yesterday (second one now) and had contractions for a few hours last night, around 10 minutes apart, but I went to sleep and woke up to nothing. Just starting to get pains again though, so lovely back ache and tightenings. Really praying it goes to something. 

Really hope the sweep works for you. Is it your first or second sweep? Ive been told the second sweep works better.

Good lord I hope we dont have to be induced! Can you imagine the size of the babies! July babies are so lazy lol. xxx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

lot of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## saraxx

Mel+Bump said:


> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> Im still here a week after my due date now. This time next week I should be in for my induction. At least I know its only a week left maximum! Im looking at August 4th as my due date now. Seems to keep me going lol.
> 
> Hows everyone feeling today then? We got any baby niggles flying around? xx
> 
> I no the feeling hun as we are the same... il be looking forward to 8am on 4th too! just getting a tad fed up now though, very emotional and stressed out too... cant really work myself out!
> 
> Have you had many braxton hicks..? Ive got mw today for another sweep, hope things looks better than last week, when my cervix was shut and unfavourable! felt pressure down below so hopefully will be alot better... xClick to expand...
> 
> I had a sweep yesterday (second one now) and had contractions for a few hours last night, around 10 minutes apart, but I went to sleep and woke up to nothing. Just starting to get pains again though, so lovely back ache and tightenings. Really praying it goes to something.
> 
> Really hope the sweep works for you. Is it your first or second sweep? Ive been told the second sweep works better.
> 
> Good lord I hope we dont have to be induced! Can you imagine the size of the babies! July babies are so lazy lol. xxxClick to expand...

they attempted a first sweep last thursday, but as i said cervix was shut so could do a Proper one! so hopefully fingers crossed she can just get on with it today, i must say its really not the nicest of things to have done but if it makes the baby come out early im happy! 
We will see how it goes, i havent had any pains or contractions as such really, few pains in the back, but i just think if i start to feel them it will be labour as havent experienced any before now :d x Good luck to you, u never no could be the same day for the two of us :D x is this your first? x


----------



## bunnyg82

Well here I am, 3 days over and feeling quite miserable! I got really upset this morning about it as it looks like I will definitely be making it to my next sweep which is this Friday and I just have a horrible feeling I will be making it to my induction - which is booked for 6th August. I really don't want to - they've said we have to phone up at 7pm and then come in for 8-9pm to get the tablet thing and then hubby has to go home at 9pm so I will have to spend the night alone in the hospital :( I am dreading it! I really hope my boy is gonna make an appearance before then! My sweep on Sunday was unsuccessful and I was as unfavourable as you could be I think so we'll see what happens on Friday. I really hope things will have progressed a bit. 

These July babies really are lazy aren't they! I guess they like the sound of being an August baby more than a July one! 

Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies -back today from hospital, after induction yesterday afternoon. Very quick but traumatic at the end.

Went into hospital yday morning at 08:30 but no beds, sent away and back at 13:00 to labour ward. Had my waters broken at 15:45, then little Dawson was born at 18:28.

Bit traumatic at the end ,he became bradycardic , there was meconium present and I was only 7cm so it was mad panic ,getting theatre staff paged and ready etc but thankfully I went 7 -10cm within a few mins and with the assistance of stirrups and foreceps (ouch ouch ouch with spd double ouch!!) he was out... at last -rushed away by the paediatricians for resus -longest 5 mins of my life I tell you -then heard him cry and was so glad. There were about 10 members of staff in the room at one point and they were struggling to get his heart rate to come up and trying to get me to move onto my alternate sides etc, at which point I was just screaming for a c-section to just get him out -And at least I was still kind of out of it with gas and air, poor DH says his heart was racing and it was really really scary - thought we were going to lose him for a minute. Yeah and after his head was out ,his blooming shoulder got stuck -and I tore, after going through the forceps delivery of head with nothing too- typical.

So so glad we were in hospital tbh, dont know what would have happened had we been at home -would hope spontaneous labour and water birth etc would have been completely different but with the brady, the meconium and the shoulder dystocia OMG!!! Any one of these and I would have needed blue lighted to hospital.

But you know what??? Totally worth every bit of pain - for the past 9 months with spd and the delivery.
I couldn't walk last night but feeling a bit better today, and home now - paeds are all delighted with him and he is breast feeding like a pro and he is so gorgeous.

My little Dawson John weighing at at 8lb 6oz, lovely dark hair and perfect!!!

View attachment 102962


View attachment 102963


xx


----------



## xdaniellexpx

congrats theres a july babies thred in baby clubx


----------



## Jem_x3

Aww congratulations wannabubba he is sooo cute with lots of lovely hair, you must be so proud :D xx


----------



## Mrstangoman1

1 day overdue and going insane!!
I dont know how all you ladies a few days or more are coping. Im pulling my hair out already hoping this little one will turn up..
What are you waiting for???
Loads of BHs but nothing else so I think ill make it to my next app on the 4th D:
I wish i had a clear induction date :(
x


----------



## NG09

Well done wannabubba, you did a geat job and Dawson is perfect!! Congrats!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Wannabubba xx


----------



## emsiee

Huge Congrats Wannabubba!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bigkitty266

Little Charlie Jack was born 20th July afer a 3hr 31min labour weighing 11lb 14oz, will post my labour story and pics soon xxx:happydance:


----------



## bunnyg82

Bigkitty, congrats! Wow. Impressed with such a short time for a big bubba, hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## beanzean

My waters broke at 1.10am and contractions are underway so it looks like Grace may appear on her due date. I was beginning to think she would end up being an August baby.


----------



## bungle

Just to let u know I haven't fallen off edge of the earth - my gorgeous baby girl was born at 3.50pm on 27th July (3 days overdue) weighing in at 8lb 10oz. She has the biggest head of jet black hair you've ever seen, she's amazing! 
Sorry for not sharing the contractions jem - really hope things get started for u very very soon xx


----------



## LukeandJo

Congrats Bungle

Jo is overdue now, baby seems quite comfy in there.
Unsuccessful sweep yesterday, couldnt reach the cervix. 

Booked in for next Wednesday but midwife said "hey you might not need it"
We REALLY want to meet baby now! So much it hurts


----------



## haylie_bbz

keira lianne finally made an appearance 5 days late was due 23rd instead born 28th weighing 6 pounds 7.5 ounces


----------



## saraxx

8 days overdue for me now... really hoping this baby make an appearance soon :( 3rd sweep booked for monday induction on wed...


----------



## NG09

Congrats Bungle and Haylie! 

I am ow officially overdue :hissy:

Booked in for sweep on Tuesday (3rd) and induction on Monday (9th) hoping I won't need either!!!!!!


----------



## Janidog

Hi All

Well after 5days in hospital Sebastian and I are finally home :happydance:

I'll post pics and story later.


----------



## Mel+Bump

8 days over now as well :( But its flying towards wednesday pretty quickly, so its not so bad. Really wanted a july baby though. But I just know she'll be an august baby. 

*sigh* lets hope some july babies start turning up on time!!!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Haylie and Bungle :hugs:

Beanzean - good luck! Hope it's not too long till you see your little one :) 

Luke - definitely empathise with how you feel, we've waited 9 long months for this baby that every day we are left waiting is really hard going! 

It's edging nearer and nearer to August now, I have a feeling I will be needing my induction next Friday :( I really hope not though - I guess tomorrow when I have my 2nd sweep I will have a fairer idea. I really hope that they don't tell me there's no change since Sunday's sweep. I may actually go mental! I am in absolute agony. Just walking from one room to another kills so it really isn't much fun at the moment and considering walking is supposed to help with bringing on labour, it's quite frustrating! Have been managing some :sex: as recommended by the midwife on Sunday, so at least not all hope has been lost! 

xx


----------



## Jem_x3

aw congrats bungle :D you must be ecstatic! I'm not going to tell you how unbelievably jealous I am as I'm now 5 days over :(


----------



## saraxx

Mel+Bump said:


> 8 days over now as well :( But its flying towards wednesday pretty quickly, so its not so bad. Really wanted a july baby though. But I just know she'll be an august baby.
> 
> *sigh* lets hope some july babies start turning up on time!!!


You still had no signs or nothing mel ? :(


----------



## Jem_x3

oh and congratulations haylie too I missed your post there! :) Why are our babies being so stubborn? :( lol


----------



## saraxx

Jem_x3 said:


> oh and congratulations haylie too I missed your post there! :) Why are our babies being so stubborn? :( lol

Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? x


----------



## Mel+Bump

saraxx said:


> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> 8 days over now as well :( But its flying towards wednesday pretty quickly, so its not so bad. Really wanted a july baby though. But I just know she'll be an august baby.
> 
> *sigh* lets hope some july babies start turning up on time!!!
> 
> 
> You still had no signs or nothing mel ? :(Click to expand...

I think Im in slow labour. The past 2 evenings Ive been getting contractions (deffinatly contractions and not just BHs or crampyness) but as soon as I go sleep they stop. During the day Ill get them on and off but nothing ever comes of it. :( I think I just need a few good contractions to get me started and it'll be fine. So day 3 of pain now lol. But if I was almost 2cm at the last sweep...lets hope Ill be 3cm by the next one!

You not feeling anything then? Hopefully the sweep on monday will kick you off. Sweeps after 40+10 tend to work quite well apparently! :)


----------



## Jem_x3

saraxx said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> oh and congratulations haylie too I missed your post there! :) Why are our babies being so stubborn? :( lol
> 
> Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? xClick to expand...

Booked for the 3rd hun I'll be term+10 x


----------



## saraxx

Mel+Bump said:


> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> 8 days over now as well :( But its flying towards wednesday pretty quickly, so its not so bad. Really wanted a july baby though. But I just know she'll be an august baby.
> 
> *sigh* lets hope some july babies start turning up on time!!!
> 
> 
> You still had no signs or nothing mel ? :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think Im in slow labour. The past 2 evenings Ive been getting contractions (deffinatly contractions and not just BHs or crampyness) but as soon as I go sleep they stop. During the day Ill get them on and off but nothing ever comes of it. :( I think I just need a few good contractions to get me started and it'll be fine. So day 3 of pain now lol. But if I was almost 2cm at the last sweep...lets hope Ill be 3cm by the next one!
> 
> You not feeling anything then? Hopefully the sweep on monday will kick you off. Sweeps after 40+10 tend to work quite well apparently! :)Click to expand...


No progression for me at all a few pains i the back and very sharpe pressure pains sometimes... but nothing major.. had 2 sweeps now hope the 3rd one works!! i really do, but my cervix first was unfavourable and the second had softened a little but not relly much progression :(


----------



## saraxx

Jem_x3 said:


> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> oh and congratulations haylie too I missed your post there! :) Why are our babies being so stubborn? :( lol
> 
> Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? xClick to expand...
> 
> Booked for the 3rd hun I'll be term+10 xClick to expand...

is that not still early though, i thought u have to wait 2 weeks? :(


----------



## bunnyg82

Jem_x3 said:


> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? x
> 
> Booked for the 3rd hun I'll be term+10 xClick to expand...
> 
> is that not still early though, i thought u have to wait 2 weeks? :(Click to expand...


I was told all along it would be term + 10 but I've been booked in for mine and it's at term+12 - although it's 8pm at term +12 so by the time anything happens it's likely to be term + 14!


----------



## wannabubba#4

beanzean -woohoo- hope your labour is progressing well and is nice and quick for you xx

bigkitty - congrats hun xx

bungle -well done hun, so happy for you and our babies share a birthday lol -you beat me to it lol, Dawson was born at 18:28, weighing 8lb 6oz. Hope you are recovering well and enjoying getting to know your lil princess -have a name yet? 

Hayley - congrats too hun, well done

Labour dust for all those still waiting, still a few more days of July left.

Spu- hope you are doing okay and recovering well too hun xxx


----------



## Jem_x3

bunnyg82 said:


> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? x
> 
> Booked for the 3rd hun I'll be term+10 xClick to expand...
> 
> is that not still early though, i thought u have to wait 2 weeks? :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was told all along it would be term + 10 but I've been booked in for mine and it's at term+12 - although it's 8pm at term +12 so by the time anything happens it's likely to be term + 14!Click to expand...

well I was told that was the earliest my doctor would do it and that's when I was booked in for. subject to whether there are beds or not of course lol. I think the practice and rules change for every region I'm afraid so it may just be policy where you are or the disgression of your consultant x


----------



## saraxx

Jem_x3 said:


> bunnyg82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem_x3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey jem your induction is booked early isnt it? x
> 
> Booked for the 3rd hun I'll be term+10 xClick to expand...
> 
> is that not still early though, i thought u have to wait 2 weeks? :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was told all along it would be term + 10 but I've been booked in for mine and it's at term+12 - although it's 8pm at term +12 so by the time anything happens it's likely to be term + 14!Click to expand...
> 
> well I was told that was the earliest my doctor would do it and that's when I was booked in for. subject to whether there are beds or not of course lol. I think the practice and rules change for every region I'm afraid so it may just be policy where you are or the disgression of your consultant xClick to expand...

Yeah i think ull find your right there... its a shame they dont have set rules all over the country, would love to be induced now lol getting so fed up, its horrible knowing i have to wait another 6 days lol


----------



## mightyspu

Hellloooooo! :hi: I have a sleeping Jack in my arms, and I am about to update the list. Not easy at all!


​


----------



## sophd

mightyspu said:


> Hellloooooo! :hi: I have a sleeping Jack in my arms, and I am about to update the list. Not easy at all!
> 
> 
> View attachment 103280
> ​

Congrats!! Jack is gorgeous!! :flower:
When you get a chance, can you update my name on the list? Baby Justin due on July 31st was born on July 22 nd!! Thank you! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So lovely Su well done again

And over 100 July babies yay!!!

See everyone over in the July baby thread in baby forum xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

here see you there!


----------



## halas

well if noah dosnt come by 2morrow i guess he will be an august baby fingers crosed i want a july baby lol


----------



## halas

well it seems if noah dosnt come by tomomorow he will be an august baby i really hope not lol just noticed my ticker says hes getting all the sleep he can lol very not fair bc im getting none i think i spend more time on the toilet (tmi sorry) than asleep in my bed


----------



## Peardrop

Hi all. Huge congratulations to all the July Mummies, Daddies and Babies. It's great to see the list fill up. Not long now for all those still waiting. 

Mightyspu. Congrats on Jack. Sounds like your birth wasn't the easiest but worth it! 

When you have a chance please update me. My yellow bump has turned blue. We have had a little boy called Oliver on 25th July. (due 30th). We had a long pre labour from Thursday night to Sunday morning with not much sleep so was tired through the active labour. Just couldn't summon enough energy to push him properly so had a ventouse delivery but proud as I did it without an epidural. 

Oliver is amazing. Unfortunately, we're back in hospital as he has jaundice and is under the UV lamps. He's responding well and now my milk is in he's settling better so hopefully out tomorrow. 

See you all over in baby club where I hope to be a more active member.


----------



## bungle

Good luck to all you ladies who are still waiting for ur babies to arrive! And don't worry too much about all the 'signs'. My waters didn't break til I was 9cm, I didn't have loose bowels til I was actually in labour, my mucus plug didn't appear til I was 4cm at which point I had my show too. The day before labour I'd tidied the house a but but no more than usual and I felt just the same as I had done for a while - fine but fed up! So all in all it really is very very different for every woman- the only 'sign' I had was waking up at 1am to find I was having contractions every 2-3mins!! ;-)

And good luck jem I'm still thinking of u!! I'm a very proud new mummy but so will you be very very soon! ;-) xx


----------



## bungle

P.s Wanna - I called Peanut 'ruby'! As tempted as I was to stick to Peanut nobody else seemed to think it was a good idea! Lol! Can't believe I just beat u to it! I'll have to post my birth story soon while it's still fresh in my head - July 27th was a very long day!! X


----------



## LukeandJo

Nothing from us. No whisper of labour at all!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ive started loosing my plug :) still clear though...but plug none the less. It feels like my body is actually doing something now...not just sitting around lazily waiting to be induced. :)


----------



## LukeandJo

Jos plug was clear.


----------



## bungle

It's funny now that I've been through it cos I used to wonder will I know when I'm having contractions and questioned every niggle in my belly, will I know when I've lost my plug... When they're actually happening there's no question in your mind - you just know! Mucus plug was horrible stuff!!! Lol! And not unlike some discharge that bubs has had since birth!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Hi ladies how are you all!
Our beautiful baby girl Leyla arrived monday 26th at 11:15pm weighing a healthy 8lb 13oz, Birth story to follow shortly :)


----------



## Cat lady

Tudor Rose said:


> Hi ladies how are you all!
> Our beautiful baby girl Leyla arrived monday 26th at 11:15pm weighing a healthy 8lb 13oz, Birth story to follow shortly :)

HUGE CONGRATS HUN!!!!
You had your full moon baby!!!
xxx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Congrats tudor rose!! Cant wait to read the birth story :)

It really is horrible stuff isnt it. It truly is like snot lol. And I totally get what you mean, you're like ahh but what if I dont know?!?! Then it kicks off and you just KNOW. I really hope I only have to wait another day or 2. *bounces on ball like a crazy lady*

9 days over is not fun :(


----------



## LukeandJo

Tudor, were you induced?? how many days overdue?


----------



## NG09

Congrats tudor rose and sophd!!!

I'm still hanging on too, been loosing lots of clear jellyish stuff, same as Mel+bump no blood yet. Feeling crampy but nothing!!! Maybe today's gonna be the day?????? I hope so!!!


----------



## Nel.B

Just wanted to let you all know that our baby girl, Ameila Rose, was born Monday 26th July weighing 6pd 1oz and was 46cm. I'll write up my birth story in another post.


----------



## Mel+Bump

ooo NG09, keep us updated...Im feeling the same as you. Cramps have settled down now though. Did have an overwhelming urge to be sick earlier. Its like going back to first tri all over again. Sickness and knicker checking. :D


----------



## bunnyg82

Congrats Tudor and Nel and anyone else I may have missed :D 

Good luck to those that seem to be starting and please wish me luck today, I have my 2nd sweep at 1.10pm this afternoon! I hope to God she tells me I have progressed more since last Sunday when I was totally closed and cervix was way back. 

I do feel a bit of pressure down there today - not sure if it's from needing the loo though :haha: but it does feel different so fingers crossed. I am gonna be so upset if she tells me that there's no progress - I will actually cry right there and then and make a total fool of myself!! 

Anyway, will let you know how I get on! I am still hopeful at the moment for a July baby! We'll see!! xx


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Starting to get so frustrated. 3 days over and nothing! Been getting a lot more painful braxtons past 2 days but nothing else. I'm driving myself nuts trying to get through each day without getting my hopes too high incase im disappointed :(


----------



## Jem_x3

6 days over :cry: I feel like it's never going to happen.. everyone else is becoming a mummy and I just have a stubborn bump! lol I feel no different, not a thing is happening, starting to think I'm actually going to make it to my induction date now sighhh...


----------



## NG09

Mel+Bump said:


> ooo NG09, keep us updated...Im feeling the same as you. Cramps have settled down now though. Did have an overwhelming urge to be sick earlier. Its like going back to first tri all over again. Sickness and knicker checking. :D

Yup, mine has eased too, keep feling the need to pee every 10 mins tho!!! All in all I actually feel great, a bit uncomfy with LO pushing around in there but not like I expected to feel when overdue!! Maybe it means he's never gonna come out!!!! Aaarrrgghh!!!!


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Yup, mine has eased too, keep feling the need to pee every 10 mins tho!!! All in all I actually feel great, a bit uncomfy with LO pushing around in there but not like I expected to feel when overdue!! Maybe it means he's never gonna come out!!!! Aaarrrgghh!!!![/QUOTE]

I know how you feel!! I keep thinking to myself what did they do when there was no such things as induction or c-section.. did the babies just stay inside forever??


----------



## NG09

Mrstangoman1 said:


> Yup, mine has eased too, keep feling the need to pee every 10 mins tho!!! All in all I actually feel great, a bit uncomfy with LO pushing around in there but not like I expected to feel when overdue!! Maybe it means he's never gonna come out!!!! Aaarrrgghh!!!!

I know how you feel!! I keep thinking to myself what did they do when there was no such things as induction or c-section.. did the babies just stay inside forever??[/QUOTE]

Hahaha!! What a thought! I love my LO but I couldn't be doing with him in there forever!!!!!


----------



## bunnyg82

Just back from the midwife, cervix was still unfavourable. She said she thought it was a bit softer but still closed, etc. She couldn't perform the sweep :cry:

The only thing is, it did cause a bit of my "Bloody Show" to come away - but she didn't seem to think that meant anything. I'd have been almost pleased about it if she hadn't put a downer on it! x


----------



## HoneyBee1508

Hi there, Lauren arrived on 20th July weighing in at 7lb 14oz


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Hi ladies! Havent been able to get on much, congrats to all new mummies.

Any ladies due/over hope your babies dont keep you waiting too long xxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

mumexpctinno3 said:


> Hi ladies! Havent been able to get on much, congrats to all new mummies.
> 
> Any ladies due/over hope your babies dont keep you waiting too long xxxxxxxx

Agreed, they are worth it in the end, but the wait was awful. I hope you are holding your lovely babies soon! X


----------



## x__Hannah__x

omg can't believe my little girl will be 4 weeks old on tuesday :)


----------



## halas

hows the overdue mummies doing i am 3 days over today i guess i might be having an august baby we need some labour dust


----------



## LukeandJo

Still no babies born that had a EDD of the 28th! Its a cursed date LOL.


----------



## halas

LukeandJo said:


> Still no babies born that had a EDD of the 28th! Its a cursed date LOL.

lol i agree


----------



## LukeandJo

halas do you feel just "normal"? Jo sure does, absol nothing at all!


----------



## saraxx

10 days overdue today :( doing everything poss but just no sign lol ...


----------



## Mel+Bump

10 days over now too. Ive decided Wednesday is my day :) So Ill be holding my baby in just over 4 days...eeee!!!


----------



## bunnyg82

6 days overdue - got just under 14 hours to still have my July baby... only a few cramps and more bloody show since the attempted sweep yesterday but I don't think there is much chance of having him before the end of the day now!


----------



## peanut84

hey ladies im jumping in here from september stars i no buit...today is the last day for july babies which means its nearly my month!!!

sorry for interupting ur post xx


----------



## saraxx

Mel+Bump said:


> 10 days over now too. Ive decided Wednesday is my day :) So Ill be holding my baby in just over 4 days...eeee!!!

Your the same as me just counting on getting at least something started on wed... coul be thursday or friday, but hopefully wil have the babies soon :d x


----------



## NG09

Hi,
I'm still here too. Been up all night peeing for GB, feeling really crappy but will prob be better after a shower! Ithink the only 28/07 baby so far was ohmybabybump, she was early.


----------



## LukeandJo

We are residing to the fact it will be an Aug baby! 
Doesnt matter at the end of the day, just want baby to be all OK when its born.


----------



## NG09

Me too, we don't mind either, July or August. My DH will be happy as he is an August Leo too!!


----------



## LukeandJo

Well I am 08/03 so 03/08 for baby would be great!


----------



## halas

LukeandJo said:


> halas do you feel just "normal"? Jo sure does, absol nothing at all!

yes i do actully more normal than the other day lol havnt had many signs of anything happening


----------



## NG09

LukeandJo said:


> Well I am 08/03 so 03/08 for baby would be great!

That would be good!

My dad has said all along that he thinks this one is coming on 03/08 as in our family for some reason we have 2 birthdays, 1 wedding anniversary, and a wedding happening this year on that date, weird! It is also my MIL's bday too on the 3rd. I'm kind of secretly hoping not to go on the 3rd!!


----------



## Jem_x3

7 days overdue and still counting.. :(


----------



## NG09

Ok so now I'm in a panic!! Just went to the lo before going in the shower and had what I believe to be a bloody show!!! Aaaarrrgghhh!!!!!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

NG09 said:


> Ok so now I'm in a panic!! Just went to the lo before going in the shower and had what I believe to be a bloody show!!! Aaaarrrgghhh!!!!!

Ahh good luck hun, hope this is the start for you :)


----------



## mightyspu

Ooooh, Last Saturday after my sweep, I had my show. Buy Monday evening I was a Mummy. Hope this is the start of something for you!


----------



## NG09

Thanks!! Feeling quite crampy and lots of tightenings but not in pain.........yet!!! lol 

Just pottering abut at home, still loosing plug/show. Fingers crossed LO isn't far away!! x


----------



## kirstylm

Hi ladies! 
Just checking in here while bubs is sleeping.
How's the overdue girls going? Hang on in there!
NG09 hope ur bubs makes an appearance soon sounds like it won't be long!
Anyone heard from wannabubba after her induction??


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey everyone, well I *think* I may be in early labour... since about midday I have been contracting, and although it hurts it's not as bad as I'd expect it to be and also between every 10-30 minutes and not lasting that long either really so I think it's the start of things, but still got a bit of a way to go yet. 

I've also been having the bloody show come out since my attempted sweep yesterday.

Fingers crossed though that this means that I will have my boy before my induction day!


----------



## NG09

Good luck bunnyg82!


Hope you're right Kirsty, although I'm not in pain so can't really complain at the mo!

I'm contracting about every 15 mins or so, just getting a bit uncomfortable, like crampy but not painfull. They aren't lasting long at all, maybe 30 sec's or so then easing off. Just been out for a little walk and having a bounce on my ball for the moment. Will see how things go tonight.


----------



## mightyspu

Come on July babies! your Mummies are so eager to meet you, and although you are worth the wait, you need to get a wriggle on now!


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm still feeling nothing at all, no plug, no show, no contractions no nothing! Looks like I'm gonna make it to my induction on Tuesday.. :( Just can't wait to meet her even though she'll definitely be an August bubba now


----------



## kirstylm

Oooohh NG09 that sounds similar to what hPpened toe then I went into labour! I did have a sweep to help me on my way though!

Yay won't be long now I'm sure of it!!

Good luck!!


----------



## MrsXYZ

Hi all, congratulations to all new mummies!

My yellow bump turned PINK on 28th July at 7.15pm after a long 37 hour labour - ending with forceps delivery. Sounds horrendous, but wasn't all bad, just long! She's so worth the wait though. Emily is now 3 days old and doing really well!


----------



## LukeandJo

Not just the mummies eager... the dads are to!

Jo is bouncing as i type!


----------



## wannabubba#4

kirstylm said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just checking in here while bubs is sleeping.
> How's the overdue girls going? Hang on in there!
> NG09 hope ur bubs makes an appearance soon sounds like it won't be long!
> Anyone heard from wannabubba after her induction??

Hi Kirsty -thanks for asking :flower:

Dawson James was born on 27th July -induction day - at 18:28 after 1hr 45 min labour -very quick in the end up and more than a little bit scary and traumatic for both of us - but Dawson was born safe and sound - we did have to stay in hospital overnight for observation. I am on the mend, even felt slightly human today lol.

Cant believe he's 4 days old already -and I just love him to bits :cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats to MrsXYZ -sounds long hun, well done and congrats on your lil girl xxxxxx - join us over in baby club forum -july babies thread xx


----------



## mightyspu

wannabubba#4 said:


> - join us over in baby club forum -july babies thread xx

I have put a link to this thread on the first page, see you over there ladies! Soon I hope.


----------



## halas

hoping somthing will happen soon ifeel quite odd today and lots of mucous tmi


----------



## Designergrl

Hi ladies, I'm a couple days late posting my news but I've been busy. My little baby Grace was born on July 29th at 4:06am. The delivery was quick!! I woke up at 2am with sharp contractions (much like the worst period pains), after timing them on my own and realizing they were 5 minutes apart and lasting a minute, I then told hubby he better get ready for the hospital. We left the house at 2:40am, got to the hospital around 3am, and went to the Triage for analysis. The nurses checked my cervix and I was already 8cm dilated, I asked for an epidural so they started the bloodwork. The nurse said she thought I was too far along for the epidural but they'll try for me (I think they knew there wasn't a chance but said that to make me feel better). At 3:35am we were admitted to our delivery room, and baby Grace arrived at 4:06am... without an epidural! So it was quite the delivery, 2 hrs from contractions (that woke me up) to the time I met her. What an experience!! Hubby and I are so thrilled.


----------



## Cat lady

Congrats designergirl! I am now officially overdue!! Now I am going to have an August bubba!! I suppose it was always a real possibility being due 31st July, but at least I know he will definately be here this month!!!!
xxx


----------



## LukeandJo

Nothing here, another day waiting around!
This baby will be born 9th Aug when its induced.


----------



## x_Kiirsty_x

Can you finally add me on to the list please. 
Had my LO baby Jack on the 29th July :] x

Hows wannabubba doing??


----------



## LukeandJo

So the 28th is the only day in July with no babies born. 
how can that be? Something wrong with that


----------



## NG09

Hi all, I'm still hanging on. Still very crampy and loosing lots of, well I don't know what it is tbh, but slimey, clear (sometimes brown tinged) mucus (sorry tmi) lots of tightenings but not regular enough yet. Def getting more uncomfy. Will get out for a walk today and see if that helps. If still no baby by Tuesday I have a sweep booked so maybe that'll be just what I need to get thing's going in full swing!

How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## mummylea

hi all, quick message Ruby Jessica arrived on Thursday 29th July after 2 days of hell!!!! 

We are both ok and doing fine


----------



## NG09

mummylea said:


> hi all, quick message Ruby Jessica arrived on Thursday 29th July after 2 days of hell!!!!
> 
> We are both ok and doing fine

Congratulations x


----------



## Mel+Bump

NG09 - Youre literally experiencing what I am. Its horrible. Ive been like this since my sweep on Tuesday and theres a small chance of me getting a sweep tomorrow but more likely tuesday, then induction wednesday. I actually burst into tears today because its just taking so long. Somethings deffinatly happening but urgh...its taking too long now. Day 11 of being overdue *sigh*. Im hoping Ill see the midwife again and she'll be like 'oh, your 5cm!'...I was about 2cm at my last sweep on tuesday.


----------



## NG09

Aaww hun :hugs: I know how you feel, it's awful coz all you want is for soemone to say 'your baby will be born at 5pm on the dot today'!!! I have given in to the fact that it aint gonna happen like that! 

My sister was exactly the same when she was in labour with her daughter, days of this she had aswell. The thing I have learned from her is to make sure I spend these days gathering as much energy as I can coz I'm gonna need it. She didn't sleep for days as she was continually expecting something to happen and by the time it did she was shattered. 

In a strange way I am glad it's all happening gradually like this as it's letting me prepare mentally for whats about to happen, if that makes sense!

Keep your chin up Mel, hopefully things will get going soon xx


----------



## mightyspu

Congratulations to the new mummies and I hope you overdue ladies have some good news soon.


----------



## sore-boobs

Baby Bella was born on 28th July @ 7.55pm weighing 9lb 2oz. It was a very traumatic labour. Only got home last night following a blood transfusion. Shes amazing though. Well done to all the other july mummies.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Sore-boobs, sorry the birth was so traumatic. Hope you recover well.


----------



## Magoo.2006

I am happy to announce that Alexander Michel was born on July 26th at 05:52 (was due on 22nd) after a short labour.

I decided the morning before that I was going to clean the whole house to try to get things going. It worked!!! I went to bed around 22:30 and I had a few contractions that stopped after about 30 mins. I then woke up with contractions again at 00:30. I told hubby who was very excited. Contractions were getting worst and closer together so at about 02:30, we left for the hospital. When they checked me, I was already 8cm dilated. After a while, I couldn't handle the pain anymore so I asked for the epidural. That wasn't too bad at all. Shortly after, they checked me again and I was almost completely dilated. They broke my water and I started pushing. It only took about twenty minutes and I was holding my baby boy. 

5 1/2 hours of labour from start to finish, quite different from my first which took 23 hours. I am so glad I took the epidural, I wouldn't have been able to push without it because of the burning sensation in my lower back every time I had a contraction. Hurray for the epidural!!!

Baby Alexander is now six days old and he is doing just great! His big brother is really happy that he is finally here and he is a great helper. 

Congrats to all the other July mommies. I hope you are enjoying your little bundle of joy as much as I am mine!


----------



## NG09

Congrats Magoo and sore-boobs!! x


----------



## saraxx

hope everyone is good... think ive been loosing a litle bit of plug today as everytime i wipe, its exactly how other have explained. Mw app 2mro for 3rd sweep see if that does anything, if not being induced on wednesday, just want baby out now :(xx


----------



## LukeandJo

Nothing here, Jo still pregnant.
MW appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## Jem_x3

Now 41+2 argh lol. I never dreamed I'd go this overdue.. induction tomorrow will finally get to meet my little girl in the next few days :D If there is anyone else left from July I hope you're doing well and that I'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## LukeandJo

Jem_x3 said:


> Now 41+2 argh lol. I never dreamed I'd go this overdue.. induction tomorrow will finally get to meet my little girl in the next few days :D If there is anyone else left from July I hope you're doing well and that I'm not the only one :haha:


you aint the only one! Hello....!
40+5


----------



## NG09

I'm here too!!! 40+5 for me too!!


----------



## halas

me 2 im 40+6 but i have been having contractions for the last 2 hrs and they are getting stronger so hopfully it dosnt exstend any longer than 40+6 lol


----------



## NG09

halas said:


> me 2 im 40+6 but i have been having contractions for the last 2 hrs and they are getting stronger so hopfully it dosnt exstend any longer than 40+6 lol

Ooohh, exciting!!! Hope this is is for you!!! Very jealous!!! lol x


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im still here! 41+5 :D

Induction on Wednesday...whoop! Good luck to all july babies who obviously wanted to be august lovlies :D x


----------



## Peardrop

Hi Mightyspu

Think you missed updating me. Post 3547. Hope all is well with Jack? It's hard work! Finally the first moment on the PC rather than on the phone with Oliver next to me rather than in my arms.

I hope that the last of the July Mummies get to hold their babies soon. Thinking of you all.
XXX


----------



## LukeandJo

Sounds like halas is on the home stretch!
Hope all goes OK.


----------



## NG09

Sweep for me this morning!!!! Soooo nervous!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Any news from Halas??


----------



## halas

still at home my contractions arnt quite regular but they are getting very strong and painful and had my show but if they get any stronger soon i think i will be heading to the birthing unit bc i dont like the thought of the car


----------



## NG09

Glad to hear things are still going strong, hopefully it won't be long until you have your LO x


----------



## Jem_x3

Really hope it starts for all you ladies who are still overdue! I'm 41+3 today was supposed to go for my induction at 6pm but what do you know? The hospital rings to tell me there is a wasp infestation on the ward so there aren't any beds going! Could you believe it? I'm so upset lol but they've rebooked me for 9am tomorrow which isn't much longer but it's just such an agonising wait :(! Lots of labour dust for us all :dust:


----------



## beanzean

Grace Marie arrived a couple of days late at 2am on 1st August and just slipped over to august baby thread.


----------



## LukeandJo

still not got a baby!
41weeks today.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats to beanzean and apologies to Peardrop for missing you out!commiserations to those of you that are still waiting :hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

My gorgeous son was born at 3.10am this morning. 9 days past his due date. Horrible birth but so so so worth it. 
Will post a birth story up another day!

Good luck to everyone who has had their babies and really hope the rest of the July girls don't have much longer to wait x


----------



## halas

Noah arived on the 3rd august at 11.20 pm weighing 8lb 3 oz he's doing great so far a very content easy baby was much bigger than i exspected had a easy birth active slabour was verry quick


----------



## Bannister87

hey baby girl brooke eva topham arrived on the 3rd of august at 7lb 1oz! :D


----------



## NG09

Congrats to all new mummies xx


----------



## Jem_x3

Yay I finally had my turn :D Baby Isabella was born at 5:34am on August 4th weighing 7lbs and 1/2 an oz, she was 10 days overdue. My contractions started at 6pm on the day and time I was meant to be induced but it got postponed til the next morning but I guess she knew that was when she was meant to come! Labour only lasted 12 hours from my first contraction and was a very traumatic birth :S But so worth it :D Good luck to all those still waiting xxx


----------



## Peardrop

mightyspu said:

> Congrats to beanzean and apologies to Peardrop for missing you out!commiserations to those of you that are still waiting :hugs:

No worries at all. I know how hard and stressful we all are right now with our baby's. You're doing a better job than I could at keeping on top of this thread. Xxx


----------



## zolwis

had my girl! was due 31st July, came on 4th August :)


----------



## bubbles1111

Hiya had my gorgeous baby girl on 5th August - her name is Willow Rose xxxx


----------



## Happy Hudson

I had my baby girl Paige Grace on 21/7


----------



## carrieanne

a bit late i know i had alexander jaye on the 8th of july


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all. Thought id pop in to see how every1 is doing? I havnt been on for a while as i have been super busy with my bby girl and also my 3 year old Jay i have to have eyes in the back of my head with him around her so much harder hving 2 rather than 1 haha! x


----------



## LukeandJo

We had our baby boy - Noah (7lb 11oz) - on 6/08/10 - 9 days over due.
Mum and baby doing superb!

Very happy proud father.


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats to the new Mummies (and Daddies!)


----------



## NG09

Hi,

We had our little boy (due 28th July) on 9th August, 12 days overdue.

Stephen James 6lb 110z.

Thank you xx


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats NG! He's gorgeous!


----------



## emsiee

zolwis said:


> had my girl! was due 31st July, came on 4th August :)

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## beatnick

zachary thomas born 8/8/10 7lb 10oz ventouse sunny side up!


----------



## mrsmartin91

Delaneigh Joe Rhiannon Martin, August 16th, 2010. 8 lbs, 6 oz, 22 inches long


----------



## MissCameron25

Sorry for the late reply i have been very busy as most of you should know lol i was due july 10th with a girl and i had her june 24th :)) her name is megan


----------



## Geordie_Mammy

Far too late, but better late than never! I was due July 12th and had my baby boy on July 11th 8lb called him Maddox Dai :thumbup:


----------



## nicholatmn

I miss this thread lol :) My baby is 4 months old today


----------



## shortie1990

Hey how are every one and their July babies??

I have a 4 month old little girl now too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Shortie -congrats on your lil girl <3

Going by members I am in contact with on FBook etc and by having a quick look through the past few pages, its amazing how many of the 2010 July baby group are already cooking another little bundle or have had another baby already. 

where has the past 2years gone? lol 
was nice to pop back in, seems like only yday; this thread kept me sane when I was stuck at home on crutches with my spd lol

xxx


----------



## mum2beagain

Hi I too have another bundle of joy my ds2 was born last Tuesday :)


----------



## shortie1990

Congratulations! It is crazy, seems two minutes ago since this thread kept me sane too! 

My Facebook is in my sig for any one who wants to add me it's nice to have people with LO's around the same age! :)


----------

